# Incoerenza? Sadismo? Pazzia? O cosa?



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
"non ti amo più", "non posai andare avanti così", "devo ritrovare me stessa".
Sicuramente c'era un fondo di verità, quanto meno sul fatto di non amarmi più, ma mi sembravano scuse puerili e alla fine, pressata, ha confessato "sì ho interesse per un'altra persona".
Si vabbè, interesse....lasciamo perdere.
Inutile che vi dica come sono stato, uno schifo vero ma ora inizia ad andare un po' meglio anche perché mi sto facendo aiutare da un terapeuta. Non volevo andare fuori di testa, soprattutto per continuare ad essere un buon papà.

Sono andato via da un pezzo. Ovviamente non posso applicare la famosa teoria del "no contact" perché con due bambini piccoli è impensabile. Riesco al più a non avere alcun contatto per un paio di giorni, ma poi quanto meno per la normale amministrazione ci si deve sentire.
Rapporti distesi. Anche se sono a dir poco furibondo per il modo barbaro in cui lei mi ha buttato nel cesso e ha sfondato la nostra famiglia scappando dalle sue responsabilità. Sicuramente io avrò le mie colpe per carità.
Il punto è che adesso lei vuole "normalizzare", vuole fare l'amicona ma io non sono e non sarò mai suo amico.
"Andiamo al cinema?", "andiamo a mangiare una pizza?", "che fai?", "come stai?".
"ma che ti rode?" (quando mi chiede se mi rode la farei volare dalla finestra).
Se acconsento a questa "normalizzazione", lei sta tranquilla, se mi oppongo come capita, va in paranoia e comincia ad autoflagellarsi, a fare la vittima come se fossi stato io a mandare all'aria tutto.
Perché questa incoerenza? Perché questo modo di fare? Sensi di colpa? problema suo, io sto pensando a raccogliere i miei cocci.
Sono come una bacinella piena d'acqua smossa. L'acqua si sta piano piano calmando e lei ogni volta ci butta dentro il sassolino smuovendola di nuovo e riaprendo le ferite.
Devo sopportare perché nulla deve frapporsi fra me e i bambini, ma temo di trovarmi a vivere un ricatto morale.


----------



## Dalida (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...



Probabilmente è come pensi tu, sta cercando di normalizzare i rapporti per poter andare avanti senza troppi sensi di colpa.
Tuttavia se ti è impossibile provare affetto per lei ora [o comunque se non lo provi] diglielo chiaramente e restate in rapporti civili per i vostri figli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...



benvenuto
credo che la cosa migliore sia essere chiaro su questo punto.

secondo me dovresti trovare il modo più consono di dirle le parole che ho nerettato in modo da renderle il concetto inequivocabile

è stata tua moglie per dieci anni, tu sai sicuramente come dirglielo in modo sereno


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2014)

Ciao benvenuto.. In effetti chiederti "che ti rode" mi sembra quanto meno ridicolo... Se le uscite insieme tipo al cinema sono er i figli potresti cedere.. Metti bene in chiaro però almeno per ora che i rapporti reciproci si svilupperanno solo in virtù del benessere una richiesta veramente eccessiva dei bimbi.. Restare amicona con il marito in fase di separazione è


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Probabilmente è come pensi tu, sta cercando di normalizzare i rapporti per poter andare avanti senza troppi sensi di colpa.
> Tuttavia se ti è impossibile provare affetto per lei ora [o comunque se non lo provi] diglielo chiaramente e restate in rapporti civili per i vostri figli.


Ciao.
No aspetta, devo fare una precisazione. Io malgrado mi abbia fatto a pezzi le voglio ancora un bene dell'anima, non riesco né ad odiarla né a detestarla.
Ma non riesco a fare l'amichetto, mentre tra l'altro smessaggia con l'altro tizio anche in mia presenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...


Perchè glielo consenti tu.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Vorrei precisare che malgrado mi abbia a dir poco devastato non riesco ad odiarla né detestarla, anzi le voglio un bene dell'anima.
Le ho chiesto di non forzarmi nella "normalizzazione" e le ho fatto l'esempio della bacinella d'acqua. Si è risentita, incredibile ma vero.
Le ho detto che non può pensare che le sue decisioni che comunque rispetto non abbiano conseguenze e le ho detto chiaramente che il trattamento schifoso che mi ha riservato lo potrò perdonare ma non dimenticare.
Io sono chiarissimo, è lei che si comporta da adolescente e come non ha avuto il coraggio di affrontare i normali problemi di una famiglia, ora non ha il coraggio di affrontare ciò che lei ha scelto, e butta tutto addosso a me.


----------



## erab (8 Agosto 2014)

Perché non riesce ad assumersi la responsabilità delle sue azioni.
Se tu la trattassi da amica le confermeresti di aver fatto la cosa giusta rendendo tutti felici.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...




Ciao 

quoto quello che già è stato detto ... 

Se ho capito bene, tu vorresti limitare i contatti sul piano genitori ... 
Prova a dirglielo ... e forse a chiedere anche, cosa si aspetta, tanto per capire ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Perché non riesce ad assumersi la responsabilità delle sue azioni.
> Se tu la trattassi da amica le confermeresti di aver fatto la cosa giusta rendendo tutti felici.


Già diciamo che è un modo discrollarsi di dosso sensi di colpa e responsabilità


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi, qua il problema è che domani inizieranno le mie ferie e per stare con i bambini (perché alcune cose erano già organizzate da prima, mentre lei faceva la romanticona con il suo amoruccio), e io mi troverò due settimane con lei!!!
Ho certi nervi solo al pensiero che mi si portano via.
Cercherò di stare tranquillo e sorridente, sperando che da settembre mi lasci in pace e mi lasci vivere tranquillamente la mia enorme incazzatura


----------



## appassionato (8 Agosto 2014)

ciao stark,

leggo con dolore la tua storia, perchè mi trovo dalla parte opposta ....

e ancora non ho trovato il coraggio di parlare con mia moglie perché vorrei che non si trovasse nella tua situazione ....


mi dispiace ....


l'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è ....   contribuisci all'educazione dei tuoi figli ....   e limitati a quello .....


P.S. non sono solito scrivere nelle altre discussioni ...  perché non ho niente da insegnare a nessuno .... ma la tua storia mi ha colpito ....   è la mia dalla parte opposta ....
scusami se ho scritto robe che ti possano aver irritato o ferito ....


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao stark,
> 
> leggo con dolore la tua storia, perchè mi trovo dalla parte opposta ....
> 
> ...


No tranquillo, apprezzo la sincerità e mi permetto di consigliarti di essere altrettanto sincero con tua moglie.
Tanto soffrirà, qualunque cosa tu le dica. Puoi solo cercare di essere più delicato ma soffrirà.
Sono perfettamente consapevole del fatto che anche chi dice basta passa un brutto momento, e che di certo non è giusto continuare una storia se si ha in mente qualcun altro e se non si vuole più quella persona. Sarebbe egoistico pretendere il contrario.
Ma chi si becca la vagonata di m**** ha tutto il diritto di essere avvelenato e di avere voglia di sputare in faccia a chi ha amato tanto, e chi regala la vagonata non ha alcun diritto di cercare comprensione o appoggio dall'altra persona.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, qua il problema è che domani inizieranno le mie ferie e per stare con i bambini (perché alcune cose erano già organizzate da prima, mentre lei faceva la romanticona con il suo amoruccio), e io mi troverò due settimane con lei!!!
> Ho certi nervi solo al pensiero che mi si portano via.
> Cercherò di stare tranquillo e sorridente, sperando che da settembre* mi lasci in pace e mi lasci vivere tranquillamente la mia enorme incazzatura*



questo però dovresti proprio dirglielo, papale papale


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo però dovresti proprio dirglielo, papale papale


Già fatto, comincia a fare la vittima e mi fa incazzare il triplo.
Purtroppo ho a che fare con una bambina.


----------



## Dalida (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao.
> No aspetta, devo fare una precisazione. Io malgrado mi abbia fatto a pezzi le voglio ancora un bene dell'anima, non riesco né ad odiarla né a detestarla.
> Ma non riesco a fare l'amichetto, mentre tra l'altro smessaggia con l'altro tizio anche in mia presenza.


Mi sono espressa male, non avrei dovuto parlare di affetto.
Volevo dire solo che se in questo momento non hai voglia di assecondare questo suo desiderio di amicizia disinteressata, lascia pure che pianga e faccia la vittima.
Non puoi pilotare la sua reazione, come lei non può pilotare la tua.


----------



## disincantata (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, qua il problema è che domani inizieranno le mie ferie e per stare con i bambini (perché alcune cose erano già organizzate da prima, mentre lei faceva la romanticona con il suo amoruccio), e io mi troverò due settimane con lei!!!
> Ho certi nervi solo al pensiero che mi si portano via.
> Cercherò di stare tranquillo e sorridente, sperando che da settembre mi lasci in pace e mi lasci vivere tranquillamente la mia enorme incazzatura


Dipende solo da te essere rispettato. Almeno adesso.

Benvenuto.

Tu esisti solo per i tuoi bimbi. Non più per lei. Chiarissimo. 

Amico? No grazie. Amico di chi mi ha tradito mai e poi mai.

Parlale solo ed esclusivamente come genitore.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Mah...spero veramente di riuscire a mantenere un pizzico di calma in questi giorni.
Oltre al danno la beffa.
Ti becchi le corna, ti fanno sentire una nullità e per di più passi pure delle ferie di cacca.


----------



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mah...spero veramente di riuscire a mantenere un pizzico di calma in questi giorni.
> Oltre al danno la beffa.
> Ti becchi le corna, ti fanno sentire una nullità e per di più passi pure delle ferie di cacca.



Ho passato anche io le ferie al mare 3 settimane insieme per il bene dei bambini...è difficile ma si può riuscire siamo noi gli adulti e siamo noi a poter stringere un pochino i denti in questa circostanza.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

anima libera76 ha detto:


> Ho passato anche io le ferie al mare 3 settimane insieme per il bene dei bambini...è difficile ma si può riuscire siamo noi gli adulti e siamo noi a poter stringere un pochino i denti in questa circostanza.


ma anche lui ti chiedeva se eri incazzata?


----------



## disincantata (8 Agosto 2014)

[QUOTE ]ma anche lui ti chiedeva se eri incazzata? [/QUOTE]

Non mangiarti il fegato. Non meritano niente. Potessi tornare indietro brinderei piuttosto che versare una sola lacrima per un traditore.


Vedi piuttosto di non allontanarti troppo  da casa, come distanza, per non perdere la quotidianità con i tuoi bambini.


----------



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma anche lui ti chiedeva se eri incazzata?



No...ma io non sono più incazzata da un pezzo ormai ecco il punto.


----------



## appassionato (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma chi si becca la vagonata di m**** ha tutto il diritto di essere avvelenato e di avere voglia di sputare in faccia a chi ha amato tanto, e chi regala la vagonata non ha alcun diritto di cercare comprensione o appoggio dall'altra persona.



quoto !


----------



## Traccia (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perché questa incoerenza? Perché questo modo di fare? Sensi di colpa? problema suo, io sto pensando a raccogliere i miei cocci.
> Sono come una bacinella piena d'acqua smossa. L'acqua si sta piano piano calmando e lei ogni volta ci butta dentro il sassolino smuovendola di nuovo e riaprendo le ferite.
> Devo sopportare perché nulla deve frapporsi fra me e i bambini, ma temo di trovarmi a vivere un ricatto morale.


L'ho fatto anche io, con mio marito, dopo averlo lasciato xke avevo un altro (ma senza confessare la verità), 'pretendevo' da lui la normalità, che fosse tutto come prima: cinema, uscite, chiacchiere ma da amici. Perche? Per tutte le cose che hai detto: non vederlo soffrire alleviava i miei sensi di colpa, far finta di niente sminuiva il danno che avevo creato, sotto sotto tenermelo vicino poteva 'tornare utile' se ci ripensavo....insomma, da viziata quale ero credevo che mi concedesse anche queste ultime pretese (assurde) da parte mia, egoismo ed insensibilità pura! Ma lo facevo xke lui mi aveva sempre lasciato fare, sempre assecondato, ed è stato un colpo x me il GG in cui ha detto 'no'.
Tra di noi non cerano figli ma puoi dire 'NO' lo stesso. DEVI dirlo, devi smetterla di assecondarla xke è li che lei trae la sua forza, dalla tua bontà e affetto che hai ancora x lei, e se ne approfitta. Capisco bene, ma lo fara finché glielo concederai. Non andarci a scontro, di semplicemente 'NO'. Punto. E limita i tuoi contatti ai soli impegni x i figli. Punto. Deve imparare, cosi come ho fatto io, che le persone non si trattano insensibilmente e ci vuole rispetto per il loro dolore ed i loro tempi. Dopo di ciò forse dico forse si fara un esame di coscienza.... Parola d'ordine è NO, rifiuti, e pensare a salvare te stesso.


----------



## erab (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Già fatto, comincia a fare la vittima e mi fa incazzare il triplo.
> Purtroppo ho a che fare con una bambina.


Non essendo più una coppia la sua infantilità non è più un tuo problema.
Metti i tuoi paletti e pretendi che li rispetti.
Se la cosa la fa star male il problema è solo e unicamente suo.


----------



## erab (8 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> *L'ho fatto anche io, con mio marito, dopo averlo lasciato xke avevo un altro (ma senza confessare la verità), 'pretendevo' da lui la normalità, che fosse tutto come prima: cinema, uscite, chiacchiere ma da amici. Perche? Per tutte le cose che hai detto: non vederlo soffrire alleviava i miei sensi di colpa, far finta di niente sminuiva il danno che avevo creato, sotto sotto tenermelo vicino poteva 'tornare utile' se ci ripensavo....insomma, da viziata quale ero credevo che mi concedesse anche queste ultime pretese (assurde) da parte mia, egoismo ed insensibilità pura!* Ma lo facevo xke lui mi aveva sempre lasciato fare, sempre assecondato, ed è stato un colpo x me il GG in cui ha detto 'no'.
> Tra di noi non cerano figli ma puoi dire 'NO' lo stesso. DEVI dirlo, devi smetterla di assecondarla xke è li che lei trae la sua forza, dalla tua bontà e affetto che hai ancora x lei, e se ne approfitta. Capisco bene, ma lo fara finché glielo concederai. Non andarci a scontro, di semplicemente 'NO'. Punto. E limita i tuoi contatti ai soli impegni x i figli. Punto. Deve *imparare, cosi come ho fatto io, che le persone non si trattano insensibilmente e ci vuole rispetto per il loro dolore ed i loro tempi.* Dopo di ciò forse dico forse si fara un esame di coscienza.... Parola d'ordine è NO, rifiuti, e pensare a salvare te stesso.


Complimenti.
Ci vogliono veramente delle palle enormi per fare un' autoanalisi del genere.

:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non essendo più una coppia la sua infantilità non è più un tuo problema.
> Metti i tuoi paletti e pretendi che li rispetti.
> Se la cosa la fa star male il problema è solo e unicamente suo.




si devi liberarti della codipendenza...non devi essere condizionato dai suoi problemi...anche per me è stato così poi piano piano ho capito!!


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anche io, con mio marito, dopo averlo lasciato xke avevo un altro (ma senza confessare la verità), 'pretendevo' da lui la normalità, che fosse tutto come prima: cinema, uscite, chiacchiere ma da amici. Perche? Per tutte le cose che hai detto: non vederlo soffrire alleviava i miei sensi di colpa, far finta di niente sminuiva il danno che avevo creato, sotto sotto tenermelo vicino poteva 'tornare utile' se ci ripensavo....insomma, da viziata quale ero credevo che mi concedesse anche queste ultime pretese (assurde) da parte mia, egoismo ed insensibilità pura! Ma lo facevo xke lui mi aveva sempre lasciato fare, sempre assecondato, ed è stato un colpo x me il GG in cui ha detto 'no'.
> Tra di noi non cerano figli ma puoi dire 'NO' lo stesso. DEVI dirlo, devi smetterla di assecondarla xke è li che lei trae la sua forza, dalla tua bontà e affetto che hai ancora x lei, e se ne approfitta. Capisco bene, ma lo fara finché glielo concederai. Non andarci a scontro, di semplicemente 'NO'. Punto. E limita i tuoi contatti ai soli impegni x i figli. Punto. Deve imparare, cosi come ho fatto io, che le persone non si trattano insensibilmente e ci vuole rispetto per il loro dolore ed i loro tempi. Dopo di ciò forse dico forse si fara un esame di coscienza.... Parola d'ordine è NO, rifiuti, e pensare a salvare te stesso.


Grazie. Hai tracciato un quadro perfetto


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mah...spero veramente di riuscire a mantenere un pizzico di calma in questi giorni.
> Oltre al danno la beffa.
> Ti becchi le corna, ti fanno sentire una nullità e per di più passi pure delle ferie di cacca.



per come affrontare le vacanze, chiedi a Disperso!
forse ti darà buoni consigli


----------



## disincantata (8 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> per come affrontare le vacanze, chiedi a Disperso!
> forse ti darà buoni consigli


Annegarle!

Scherzo ma non troppo.

Disperso non vedeva l'ora finissero le ferie. 

Può solo giocare tanto con i bimbi e leggere. 

Forse può chiedere ad Apollonia qualche buon libro per risollevarsi il morale.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anche io, con mio marito, dopo averlo lasciato xke avevo un altro (ma senza confessare la verità), 'pretendevo' da lui la normalità, che fosse tutto come prima: cinema, uscite, chiacchiere ma da amici. Perche? Per tutte le cose che hai detto: non vederlo soffrire alleviava i miei sensi di colpa, far finta di niente sminuiva il danno che avevo creato, sotto sotto tenermelo vicino poteva 'tornare utile' se ci ripensavo....insomma, da viziata quale ero credevo che mi concedesse anche queste ultime pretese (assurde) da parte mia, egoismo ed insensibilità pura! Ma lo facevo xke lui mi aveva sempre lasciato fare, sempre assecondato, ed è stato un colpo x me il GG in cui ha detto 'no'.
> Tra di noi non cerano figli ma puoi dire 'NO' lo stesso. DEVI dirlo, devi smetterla di assecondarla xke è li che lei trae la sua forza, dalla tua bontà e affetto che hai ancora x lei, e se ne approfitta. Capisco bene, ma lo fara finché glielo concederai. Non andarci a scontro, di semplicemente 'NO'. Punto. E limita i tuoi contatti ai soli impegni x i figli. Punto. Deve imparare, cosi come ho fatto io, che le persone non si trattano insensibilmente e ci vuole rispetto per il loro dolore ed i loro tempi. Dopo di ciò forse dico forse si fara un esame di coscienza.... Parola d'ordine è NO, rifiuti, e pensare a salvare te stesso.


Lo vogliamo appendere nella Home Page di Tradimento questo post?

Buscopann


----------



## Divì (8 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anche io, con mio marito, dopo averlo lasciato xke avevo un altro (ma senza confessare la verità), 'pretendevo' da lui la normalità, che fosse tutto come prima: cinema, uscite, chiacchiere ma da amici. Perche? Per tutte le cose che hai detto: non vederlo soffrire alleviava i miei sensi di colpa, far finta di niente sminuiva il danno che avevo creato, sotto sotto tenermelo vicino poteva 'tornare utile' se ci ripensavo....insomma, da viziata quale ero credevo che mi concedesse anche queste ultime pretese (assurde) da parte mia, egoismo ed insensibilità pura! Ma lo facevo xke lui mi aveva sempre lasciato fare, sempre assecondato, ed è stato un colpo x me il GG in cui ha detto 'no'.
> Tra di noi non cerano figli ma puoi dire 'NO' lo stesso. DEVI dirlo, devi smetterla di assecondarla xke è li che lei trae la sua forza, dalla tua bontà e affetto che hai ancora x lei, e se ne approfitta. Capisco bene, ma lo fara finché glielo concederai. Non andarci a scontro, di semplicemente 'NO'. Punto. E limita i tuoi contatti ai soli impegni x i figli. Punto. Deve imparare, cosi come ho fatto io, che le persone non si trattano insensibilmente e ci vuole rispetto per il loro dolore ed i loro tempi. Dopo di ciò forse dico forse si fara un esame di coscienza.... Parola d'ordine è NO, rifiuti, e pensare a salvare te stesso.


Complimenti, chapeau!

Anche per non aver confessato....


----------



## appassionato (8 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'ho fatto anche io, con mio marito, dopo averlo lasciato xke avevo un altro (ma senza confessare la verità), 'pretendevo' da lui la normalità, che fosse tutto come prima: cinema, uscite, chiacchiere ma da amici. Perche? Per tutte le cose che hai detto: non vederlo soffrire alleviava i miei sensi di colpa, far finta di niente sminuiva il danno che avevo creato, sotto sotto tenermelo vicino poteva 'tornare utile' se ci ripensavo....insomma, da viziata quale ero credevo che mi concedesse anche queste ultime pretese (assurde) da parte mia, egoismo ed insensibilità pura! Ma lo facevo xke lui mi aveva sempre lasciato fare, sempre assecondato, ed è stato un colpo x me il GG in cui ha detto 'no'.
> Tra di noi non cerano figli ma puoi dire 'NO' lo stesso. DEVI dirlo, devi smetterla di assecondarla xke è li che lei trae la sua forza, dalla tua bontà e affetto che hai ancora x lei, e se ne approfitta. Capisco bene, ma lo fara finché glielo concederai. Non andarci a scontro, di semplicemente 'NO'. Punto. E limita i tuoi contatti ai soli impegni x i figli. Punto. Deve imparare, cosi come ho fatto io, che le persone non si trattano insensibilmente e ci vuole rispetto per il loro dolore ed i loro tempi. Dopo di ciò forse dico forse si fara un esame di coscienza.... Parola d'ordine è NO, rifiuti, e pensare a salvare te stesso.


grazie traccia per questo tuo intervento !!!

servirà sicuramente anche alla mia storia !!!


----------



## Traccia (8 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Complimenti, chapeau!
> 
> Anche per non aver confessato....


Non avergli detto la verità mi dava anche la 'faccia tosta' di pretendere da lui la normalizzazione di cui parlava Stark. Ed incazzarmi se non me la concedeva....in fondo cosa avevo fatto di male?! Mah....Ma ciò non giustifica me e soprattutto è ancora più agghiacciante come richiesta da parte della moglie di stark...! Io almeno la mia bella merda dentro me la smazzavo da sola. Lei invece si è scaricata la coscienza e vuole pure l'assoluzione?!?! BAH....


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Non avergli detto la verità mi dava anche la 'faccia tosta' di pretendere da lui la normalizzazione di cui parlava Stark. Ed incazzarmi se non me la concedeva....in fondo cosa avevo fatto di male?! Mah....Ma ciò non giustifica me e soprattutto è ancora più agghiacciante come richiesta da parte della moglie di stark...! Io almeno la mia bella merda dentro me la smazzavo da sola. Lei invece si è scaricata la coscienza *e vuole pure l'assoluzione?!?! BAH....*


Parole sante.
Pensa che l'altro giorno mi incontra sotto casa mentre stavo uscendo da un negozio di telefonia e insiste perché salga a prendere un caffè.
Salgo, il tempo di caricare la macchinetta e comincia a ricevere messaggi su whatsapp. Ho il sospetto di chi sia ma faccio finta di niente mentre lei risponde alacremente. Poi va in un'altra stanza e lascia il telefonino in bella vista in cucina e arriva un altro messaggio, vedo il nome apparire sul display, una due volte. Ok è lui....mi girano le palle, scrivo su un pezzo di carta "il caffè fallo a ***** (nome del tizio", e me ne vado mentre lei è ancora a trafficare nell'altra stanza.
Dopo un po' prima mi scrive "scusa" con un laconico sms al quale non rispondo, poi siccome sparisco letteralmente per 3 giorni mi chiama per sondare il mio umore in vista delle fantastiche vacanze e mi chiede di non "punzecchiarla" che poi la metto a disagio.
Io credo che certe persone debbano ringraziare Dio che esistano altre persone come me. Perché davanti a certi atteggiamenti credo che uno svalvolato può fare cose inenarrabili.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Parole sante.
> Pensa che l'altro giorno mi incontra sotto casa mentre stavo uscendo da un negozio di telefonia e insiste perché salga a prendere un caffè.
> Salgo, il tempo di caricare la macchinetta e comincia a ricevere messaggi su whatsapp. Ho il sospetto di chi sia ma faccio finta di niente mentre lei risponde alacremente. Poi va in un'altra stanza e lascia il telefonino in bella vista in cucina e arriva un altro messaggio, vedo il nome apparire sul display, una due volte. Ok è lui....mi girano le palle, scrivo su un pezzo di carta "il caffè fallo a ***** (nome del tizio", e me ne vado mentre lei è ancora a trafficare nell'altra stanza.
> Dopo un po' prima mi scrive "scusa" con un laconico sms al quale non rispondo, poi siccome sparisco letteralmente per 3 giorni mi chiama per sondare il mio umore in vista delle fantastiche vacanze e mi chiede di non "punzecchiarla" che poi la metto a disagio.
> Io credo che certe persone debbano ringraziare Dio che esistano altre persone come me. Perché davanti a certi atteggiamenti credo che uno svalvolato può fare cose inenarrabili.



scusa forse lo hai già detto, ma tuo moglie frequenta ancora questo tizio?
o forse non lo sai o non ne sei sicuro?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Parole sante.
> Pensa che l'altro giorno mi incontra sotto casa mentre stavo uscendo da un negozio di telefonia e insiste perché salga a prendere un caffè.
> Salgo, il tempo di caricare la macchinetta e comincia a ricevere messaggi su whatsapp. Ho il sospetto di chi sia ma faccio finta di niente mentre lei risponde alacremente. Poi va in un'altra stanza e lascia il telefonino in bella vista in cucina e arriva un altro messaggio, vedo il nome apparire sul display, una due volte. Ok è lui....mi girano le palle, scrivo su un pezzo di carta "il caffè fallo a ***** (nome del tizio", e me ne vado mentre lei è ancora a trafficare nell'altra stanza.
> Dopo un po' prima mi scrive "scusa" con un laconico sms al quale non rispondo, poi siccome sparisco letteralmente per 3 giorni mi chiama per sondare il mio umore in vista delle fantastiche vacanze e mi chiede di non "punzecchiarla" che poi la metto a disagio.
> Io credo che certe persone debbano ringraziare Dio che esistano altre persone come me. Perché davanti a certi atteggiamenti credo che uno *svalvolato* può fare cose inenarrabili.


non dirlo a me


----------



## Nicka (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dopo un po' prima mi scrive "scusa" con un laconico sms al quale non rispondo, poi siccome sparisco letteralmente per 3 giorni mi chiama per sondare il mio umore in vista delle fantastiche vacanze e mi chiede di non "punzecchiarla" che poi la metto a disagio.


No vabbè! Pure la richiesta se no si sente a disagio???
Metti un punto chiaro, so che ti fa male, ma non è giusto nei tuoi confronti sto comportamento...
Madonna l'egoismo della gente...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non dirlo a me


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...


Ciao, mi dispiace per la sofferenza che hai provato. ma sei stato pronto a reagire e lucido abbastanza da chiedere l'aiuto di un terapeuta.
Sul nereretto volevo solo dirti che adesso questa cosa ti sembre inopportuna e la vivi come un gesto di violenza e tenuto conto del poco tempo trascorso è molto probabile che sia così.
Però dal momento che tu stesso parli di rapporti distesi e che nonostante tutto questa persona è la madre dei tuoi figli e che molte delle decisioni più importanti della loro esistenza vanno prese tra voi duem ecco io penso che magari quando anche tu avrai un nuovo interesse sentimentale e sempre che lei non ti imponga di accettare come tuo amico anche il suo compagno (perché sarebbe tutto sommato anche possibile ma io lo trovo inopportuno) nulla osta a che possiate avere un rapporto normalizzato se non da amici almeno da consocenti che ogni tanto si freuquantano.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> scusa forse lo hai già detto, ma tuo moglie frequenta ancora questo tizio?
> o forse non lo sai o non ne sei sicuro?


Lo frequenta, è un collega, un classico. Tra l'altro impegnato anche lui, ma non sposato.
So anche chi è perché mi è bastato leggere il nome.
Si vedono la sera, a volte durante il giorno perché lavorano su turni (queste sono semplici deduzioni però).
In compenso so da mia sorella (con la quale ha vuotato il sacco dopo aver parlato con me), che la cosa è una "ricaduta" e c'era già stato qualcosa in un passato non ben identificato. O molto più probabilmente mia sorella non ha voluto pietosamente dirmi troppo.
La cosa è assolutamente sfacciata, quasi prepotente, da stronza vera.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo frequenta, è un collega, un classico. Tra l'altro impegnato anche lui, ma non sposato.
> So anche chi è perché mi è bastato leggere il nome.
> Si vedono la sera, a volte durante il giorno perché lavorano su turni (queste sono semplici deduzioni però).
> In compenso so da mia sorella (con la quale ha vuotato il sacco dopo aver parlato con me), che la cosa è una "ricaduta" e c'era già stato qualcosa in un passato non ben identificato. O molto più probabilmente mia sorella non ha voluto pietosamente dirmi troppo.
> La cosa è assolutamente sfacciata, quasi prepotente, da stronza vera.



cioè stai dicendo che lei, una volta scoperta, non lo ha mollato??
o solo che è "costretta" a continuare a vederlo perchè lavorano insieme?
ma in tal caso, che si messaggiano a fare?

abbi pazienza ma mica ho capito


----------



## Dalida (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Parole sante.
> Pensa che l'altro giorno mi incontra sotto casa mentre stavo uscendo da un negozio di telefonia e insiste perché salga a prendere un caffè.
> Salgo, il tempo di caricare la macchinetta e comincia a ricevere messaggi su whatsapp. Ho il sospetto di chi sia ma faccio finta di niente mentre lei risponde alacremente. Poi va in un'altra stanza e lascia il telefonino in bella vista in cucina e arriva un altro messaggio, vedo il nome apparire sul display, una due volte. Ok è lui....mi girano le palle, scrivo su un pezzo di carta "il caffè fallo a ***** (nome del tizio", e me ne vado mentre lei è ancora a trafficare nell'altra stanza.
> Dopo un po' prima mi scrive "scusa" con un laconico sms al quale non rispondo, poi siccome sparisco letteralmente per 3 giorni mi chiama per sondare il mio umore in vista delle fantastiche vacanze e mi chiede di non "punzecchiarla" che poi la metto a disagio.
> Io credo che certe persone debbano ringraziare Dio che esistano altre persone come me. Perché davanti a certi atteggiamenti credo che uno svalvolato può fare cose inenarrabili.


Quelli svalvolati fanno cose inenarrabile a prescindere dal comportamento del partner.
Se fossi in te cercherei di allontanare questo genere di pensieri, in tutti i sensi.

Concentrati nel mantenere l'equilibrio, non assecondare le richieste della tua ex e non lasciarti impietosire dal vittimismo.


----------



## erab (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo frequenta, è un collega, un classico. Tra l'altro impegnato anche lui, ma non sposato.
> So anche chi è perché mi è bastato leggere il nome.
> Si vedono la sera, a volte durante il giorno perché lavorano su turni (queste sono semplici deduzioni però).
> In compenso so da mia sorella (con la quale ha vuotato il sacco dopo aver parlato con me), che la cosa è una "ricaduta" e c'era già stato qualcosa in un passato non ben identificato. O molto più probabilmente mia sorella non ha voluto pietosamente dirmi troppo.
> La cosa è assolutamente sfacciata, quasi prepotente, da stronza vera.


E allora diamole la considerazione che merita una stronza vera, ossia NESSUNA.
Educazione e rispetto come è giusto che sia ma sappia che tutte le "bambinate" le deve riservare per 
il collega (stronzo vero pure lui, questo è gratis da parte mia ).


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2014)

:rotfl:n:rotfl::rotfl:





miss caciotta ha detto:


> non dirlo a me


----------



## Dalida (8 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> cioè stai dicendo che lei, una volta scoperta, non lo ha mollato??
> o solo che è "costretta" a continuare a vederlo perchè lavorano insieme?
> ma in tal caso, che si messaggiano a fare?
> 
> abbi pazienza ma mica ho capito


Da quello che ho capito, lei gli ha detto di non voler più stare con lui e di avere interesse per un altro, non è stata scoperta.


----------



## Divì (8 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Non avergli detto la verità mi dava anche la 'faccia tosta' di pretendere da lui la normalizzazione di cui parlava Stark. Ed incazzarmi se non me la concedeva....in fondo cosa avevo fatto di male?! Mah....Ma ciò non giustifica me e soprattutto è ancora più agghiacciante come richiesta da parte della moglie di stark...! Io almeno la mia bella merda dentro me la smazzavo da sola. Lei invece si è scaricata la coscienza e vuole pure l'assoluzione?!?! BAH....


Io sono qui perche' ho subito un tradimento. Ma ho avuto un precedente matrimonio cui ho posto fine io perche' mi sono presa una scuffia per un tipo, in questo la mia storia precedente e' molto simile alla tua.

Solo che io col tipo non ci ho fatto niente, finche' sono stata sottolo stesso tetto con il marito .... Per il resto ho messo in atto le stesse dinamiche tue. Siccome col tipo e' finita subito, con la scusa del figlio mi sono un po' "accomodata" nella normalizzazione.... 
Finche' ho trovato quello che credevo una brava persona e l'amore della mia vita....

Ma la vita e' un boomerang  a volte.....


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> cioè stai dicendo che lei, una volta scoperta, non lo ha mollato??
> o solo che è "costretta" a continuare a vederlo perchè lavorano insieme?
> ma in tal caso, che si messaggiano a fare?
> 
> abbi pazienza ma mica ho capito


Non mi ama più, quindi penso sia coerente se non lo ha mollato, anche se non perde l'occasione di sottolineare che lei vuole stare da sola, che questa cosa non è nulla e bla bla. Tenta continuamente di sminuire il fatto ai miei occhi.
Sullo smessaggiare penso sia dovuto al fatto che non sempre lavorano alla stessa ora, e comunque lui ha la sua compagna. Altrimenti potrebbero anche essere discussioni tra teneri innamorati che vivono "ner monno 'nfame", come dice Venditti.
Poi può anche darsi che adesso non si vedono eh? In effetti sembra spesso un cane bastonato.
Ma di certo non è affar mio né faccio domande.


----------



## free (8 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito, lei gli ha detto di non voler più stare con lui e di avere interesse per un altro, non è stata scoperta.



ah ok, grazie
mi era sfuggito, è pure già andato via di casa, come non detto


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Da quello che ho capito, lei gli ha detto di non voler più stare con lui e di avere interesse per un altro, non è stata scoperta.


Non vorrei pormi come bastian contrario ma il fatto che questa donna abbia detto al marito di avere un altro senza essere scoperta un minimo fa di lei una che almeno seppur dopo che la frittata era fatta ha avuto il coraggio di dire: la frittata è fatta.
Lo so, nessuno è d'accordo, lo so. :smile:


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non vorrei pormi come bastian contrario ma il fatto che questa donna abbia detto al marito di avere un altro senza essere scoperta un minimo fa di lei una che almeno seppur dopo che la frittata era fatta ha avuto il coraggio di dire: la frittata è fatta.
> Lo so, nessuno è d'accordo, lo so. :smile:


NO.
L'ha detto perché io l'ho portata a sputare il rospo. Se non l'avessi messa alle strette smontando una per una le cazzate che mi diceva per giustificare una decisione così forte, presa senza alcun tentativo di dialogo, non mi avrebbe detto un bel niente. L'ho presa con la dialettica. In questo sono sicuramente più forte di lei.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Agosto 2014)

Il discorso è molto semplice. Tua moglie ha bisogno di ricostruirsi l'imene. Ha bisogno di ricostruirselo moralmente. Lei è quella che ha mandato a puttane la famiglia: lo sanno i suoi amici, lo sanno i tuoi amici, lo sanno tutti, e in qualche modo ha bisogno di renderti co-responsabile di questa cosa. 

Vedete, è lui che non vuole venire al cinema perché gli rode sempre ? Io la mano la tendo, cerco di riportare tutto alla normalità, ma lui non ne vuole sapere.

Tempo un mese o due di questo giochetto tutte le persone intorno a te sapranno che si, è vero, lei ha avuto una storia extra, ma quello che non ha voluto ricostruire sei stato tu. Ecco un bell'imene morale per tua moglie nuovo nuovo.

In campana fratè


----------



## Dalida (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non vorrei pormi come bastian contrario ma il fatto che questa donna abbia detto al marito di avere un altro senza essere scoperta un minimo fa di lei una che almeno seppur dopo che la frittata era fatta ha avuto il coraggio di dire: la frittata è fatta.
> Lo so, nessuno è d'accordo, lo so. :smile:


Non so gli altri, io su questo non mi sono espressa, rispondevo solo a Free che lei non è stata scoperta, non c'era giudizio.
Nel merito, lei gli ha detto che voleva rompere e se c'è stato tradimento se non altro è andato avanti per poco.
Atteggiamento sicuramente preferibile, dal mio punto di vista, rispetto ad altri. Poi non so per lui, ma lui si sta piuttosto lamentando che lei abbia buttato all'aria il matrimonio per una scuffia e che ora voglia pure il suo sostegno morale per voltare pagina.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...


Forse sta solo tentando il colpaccio da novanta.
Ossia quello di cercare una maniera diversa di stare con te.
E se il modo è quello di tenere te come ex compagno, ma amico confidente
senza il sesso
sei un uomo perso.

Io fossi te, andrei cauto e vorrei proprio vedere dove va a parare...

Poi senti ti do una dritta
Fa orecchie da mercante sulle frasi che vogliono dire tutto e niente...del tipo "Devo ritrovare me stessa!"

Sai meglio di me che sono solo bislacchi tentativi di giustificarsi...

Quando la mia mi disse che doveva ritrovare sè stessa

Io la segai in due con questa risposta...

Casso era ora che ti svegliassi eh?
Guarda che hai perso il treno da anni...

At salut

Ma ti spiego poi con calma
ora ho altri impegni...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> *Non so gli altri, io su questo non mi sono espressa, rispondevo solo a Free che lei non è stata scoperta, non c'era giudizio*.
> Nel merito, lei gli ha detto che voleva rompere e se c'è stato tradimento se non altro è andato avanti per poco.
> Atteggiamento sicuramente preferibile, dal mio punto di vista, rispetto ad altri. Poi non so per lui, ma lui si sta piuttosto lamentando che lei abbia buttato all'aria il matrimonio per una scuffia e che ora voglia pure il suo sostegno morale per voltare pagina.


Per carità non intendevo riferirmi a te. Mi sono ricollegato al tuo post per esprimere un pensiero in generale.:up:
Nel merito, concordo. Diciamo che ho letto di comportamenti ben più meschini di quelli di quest donna. certo coerente non è.


----------



## Eliade (8 Agosto 2014)

Ciao, che aggiungere di più a quello che hanno già scritto?
Mi spiace, posso solo consigliarti di non arrenderti e di troncare qualsiasi suo atteggiamento amicale.
Tipo quanto ti dice che vuole stare sola, etc. non darle il tempo di finire le frasi e rispondile sempre allo stesso modo che quello che decide della sua vita, non sono affari che t'interessano.
Quando ti messaggia e vuole sapere come stai, o se vuoi andare al cinema...rispondile chiedendole solo dei bimbi. 

Lo so, è durissima, ma devi trattenere la rabbia e dirle, in continuazione, che l'unica cosa che ti rode è la sua oppressione, che è una palla al piede.

Secondo me la devi trattare come una stalker. Siccome mi sembra un po' instabile, soprattutto tramite sms (son cose che rimangono scritte) meglio specificarle che deve smetterla perché le sue attenzioni t'infastidiscono...


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Devo dire che leggere i vostri punti di vista mi sta aiutando a focalizzare meglio la situazione e soprattutto a focalizzarmi maggiormente su me stesso.
Il punto è che incrociando i vostri commenti mi sembra che al momento mi trovi in una sorta di vicolo cieco.
Voglio dire, se la assecondo divento il suo eunuco, se non la assecondo c'è la possibilità che lei strumentalizzi la cosa verso di me.
Davvero non ho la più pallida idea di dove voglia andare a parare.
Di certo come ha detto Traccia, vorrei dire di NO ma vorrei evitare scontri, anche per un mio tornaconto personalissimo.
Se non mi scontro frontalmente posso sfruttare al massimo il fatto che lei lavora su turni per vedere i bambini quando cavolo mi pare (cosa che onestamente lei non osteggia affatto, anzi, non ci sono paletti).

La tensione di oggi è dovuta alla partenza di domani e alla consapevolezza che per 22 giorni, 24h, ce l'avrò davanti e mi ci dovrò rapportare.
Magari userò questa discussione come diario della "missione impossibile"


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, che aggiungere di più a quello che hanno già scritto?
> Mi spiace, posso solo consigliarti di non arrenderti e di troncare qualsiasi suo atteggiamento amicale.
> Tipo quanto ti dice che vuole stare sola, etc. non darle il tempo di finire le frasi e rispondile sempre allo stesso modo che quello che decide della sua vita, non sono affari che t'interessano.
> Quando ti messaggia e vuole sapere come stai, o se vuoi andare al cinema...rispondile chiedendole solo dei bimbi.
> ...


La ex moglie madre dei figli? Un pò drastico forse Ellie no? :smile:


----------



## Nobody (8 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto.. *In effetti chiederti "che ti rode" mi sembra quanto meno ridicolo.*.. Se le uscite insieme tipo al cinema sono er i figli potresti cedere.. Metti bene in chiaro però almeno per ora che i rapporti reciproci si svilupperanno solo in virtù del benessere una richiesta veramente eccessiva dei bimbi.. Restare amicona con il marito in fase di separazione è


infatti, ridicolo a dir poco... a me pare tutto un atteggiamento per scaricarsi la coscienza.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Devo dire che leggere i vostri punti di vista mi sta aiutando a focalizzare meglio la situazione e soprattutto a focalizzarmi maggiormente su me stesso.
> Il punto è che incrociando i vostri commenti mi sembra che al momento mi trovi in una sorta di vicolo cieco.
> Voglio dire, se la assecondo divento il suo eunuco, se non la assecondo c'è la possibilità che lei strumentalizzi la cosa verso di me.
> Davvero non ho la più pallida idea di dove voglia andare a parare.
> ...



Senti parti con lei...
Stai lì due giorni
poi fingi un improvvisa necessità di rientro per un casino sul lavoro
e torni a casa no?

Così giri la situazione a tuo vantaggio
prendi le distanze da lei
e vedi come fare no?

Io al tuo posto le direi dopo:
Ok...normale...
E' normale che tu possa trovare un altro uomo che è interessante oltre a me no?
Poi logico cara no?
Io rappresento il quotidiano e sto qua la novità o il diversivo.
Ok...non mi ami più...ma qua bisogna trovare degli accordi per le nostre responsabilità...
Ok ami un altro, ma hai sposato me.

E abbiamo due figli, perdiona.

Sai proprio la settimana scorsa mia moglie mi coglionava dicendomi
Ma come superconte...non avevi trovato chi ti capiva? Chi ti diceva di conoscerti?
E come mai non sei andato via con lei eh conte?

E io a lei...
Semplice non mi conveniva, troppi rischi...
Poi ho nasato l'aria...e mi sono reso conto che proprio tu moglie mia
sei l'unica donna che mi ha permesso di fare e disfare tutto come volevo io...eheheheeheh...

Lei mi ha detto...
Grazie per aver capito la mia forma di volerti bene...e aver abiurato al sospetto che ti avevano inculcato
che il mio fosse disinteresse o non amore...

Poi ricorda l'arma micidiale contro le donne, 
L'indifferenza...

Tu non andarle troppo dietro perchè sta tastando quanto potere ha su di te...

Bisogna esautorarla
E la via è distrarsi.
Non attaccarla...

Sii distratto...

Fa conto che il forum sia una distrazione per non occuparsi, meglio non precoccuparsi di lei...

Va in ferie due giorni e poi cagala lì con i figli...

Se rogna le dici...
EHi chiama il tuo amico che ti aiuti...
Io ho rogne sul lavoro...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti, ridicolo a dir poco... a me pare tutto un atteggiamento per scaricarsi la coscienza.


Già se si di colpa da reprimere, se lui accetta e sorridere, non più amanti e coppia ma amici lei sentirà la coscienza a posto :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La ex moglie madre dei figli? Un pò drastico forse Ellie no? :smile:


Eh ma lei non ha figli no?
Noi padri sappiamo come sia delicata la questione no?
E sappiamo come ci sono degli equilibri delicati...
Che non ci metta contro i figli no?

Lo sappiamo tutti...

Proprio in sti giorni Luna mi spiegava come a lei e a suo marito la nascita del figlio ha portato un sacco di cose nuove di cui non immaginava l'esistenza...

Cambiano le dinamiche non siamo più solo una coppia, ma una famiglia...
Basta io e te...

Ma noi tre: una famiglia.

Hell quanti di noi sono mariti scavezzacollo, e quando nasce il figlio mettono la testa a posto?
Non hai sentito anche tu sta roba come dire, porco can, ora sono papà e ho nuove responsabilità sul groppone...
Come dire avere dei figli non ci fa sentire come dire persone più complete?
Intere?


----------



## Nobody (8 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già se si di colpa da reprimere, se lui accetta e sorridere, non più amanti e coppia ma amici lei sentirà la coscienza a posto :smile:


A suo tempo ho vissuto quella situazione, e quando me ne sono andato (anche se non avevo nessuna ad aspettarmi), ho provato sulla mia pelle quanto è forte la tentazione di alleggerirsi la coscienza... lo posso capire, è umano, anche se non è giusto. Ma arrivare a certi atteggiamenti è davvero una cosa pessima.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A suo tempo ho vissuto quella situazione, e quando me ne sono andato (anche se non avevo nessuna ad aspettarmi), ho provato sulla mia pelle quanto è forte la tentazione di alleggerirsi la coscienza... lo posso capire, è umano, anche se non è giusto. Ma arrivare a certi atteggiamenti è davvero una cosa pessima.


Ma tu avevi figli?


----------



## Calimero (8 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> per come affrontare le vacanze, chiedi a Disperso!
> forse ti darà buoni consigli


tanto pazienza. dare solo retta ai tuoi figli ma SOPRATTUTTO, niente sesso!!!
io stavo sempre con c. e quando non potevo mi facevo delle passeggiate solitarie e quando non volevo comunicare con lei le rispondevo malissimo. in tono sgarbato e maleducato. secco. Non davanti a C, ovviamente. quando mi parlava ed eravamo tutti insieme facevo di tutto per far entrare nella conversazione C.
Insomma, darle confidenza il meno possibile.
Questo ho fatto io.


----------



## Calimero (8 Agosto 2014)

ad ogni modo non avrei mai permesso a mia moglie di mettere in pratica quello che la moglie di stark fa con lui. alla prima avvisaglia sarebbe partita una guerra senza esclusione di colpi. un Po di dignità stark. abbiamo anche la stessa età, la vita non è finita


----------



## Eliade (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La ex moglie madre dei figli? Un pò drastico forse Ellie no? :smile:


Ho detto trattarla allo stesso modo, non considerarla tale.  
Tuba dice che vuole "ricostruirsi l'imene" ma che ne sai, se dopo qualche rifiuto non vada a raccontare in giro che è lui a chiederle di uscire, a darle fastidio? Non mi sembra che i comportamenti di questa donna siano così limpidi da poter lasciare al caso certe cose.
Un rifiuto, poi un altro e un altro ancora...ma come la vuoi comportarti con una persona che non capisce che deve lasciarti in pace? Ex moglie compresa.
Drastica lo è stata lei ad interrompere il matrimonio così...e ora vuole rompere anche le palle? no, no e no...
E mi fermo qui, altrimenti gli admin mi dovranno davvero bannare...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho detto trattarla allo stesso modo, non considerarla tale.
> Tuba dice che vuole "ricostruirsi l'imene" ma che ne sai, se dopo qualche rifiuto non vada a raccontare in giro che è lui a chiederle di uscire, a darle fastidio? Non mi sembra che i comportamenti di questa donna siano così limpidi da poter lasciare al caso certe cose.
> Un rifiuto, poi un altro e un altro ancora...ma come la vuoi comportarti con una persona che non capisce che deve lasciarti in pace? Ex moglie compresa.
> Drastica lo è stata lei ad interrompere il matrimonio così...e ora vuole rompere anche le palle? no, no e no...
> *E mi fermo qui, altrimenti gli admin mi dovranno davvero bannare...*


Ti fa proprio arrabbiare sta donna.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non avrei mai permesso a mia moglie di mettere in pratica quello che la moglie di stark fa con lui. alla prima avvisaglia sarebbe partita una guerra senza esclusione di colpi. un Po di dignità stark. abbiamo anche la stessa età, la vita non è finita


A che pro?
Pensi che una moglie sia una persona di tua proprietà?
Che ti appartenga?

Non ti pare che il concetto guerra sia un po' datato?
E che non siano meglio i trattati ?

Se io fossi allora tua moglie e tu mi fai la guerra
Ti lascio in tronco.

No?


----------



## Calimero (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A che pro?
> Pensi che una moglie sia una persona di tua proprietà?
> Che ti appartenga?
> 
> ...


no.
a parte che in tronco l'ho mollata io. a parte che nemmeno io sono una sua proprietà e quindi scelgo se starci insieme. a parte che forse ti è sfuggito il particolare che la guerra sarebbe stata una reazione ad una eventuale azione che ho stroncato sul nascere e che lei ha avuto buongusto e un minimo di intelligenza dinon mettere in pratica solo per il motivo che sa benissimo che con me non attacca.
a parte, a parte, a parte che il pro è non farsi prendere per i fondelli dopo che sei stato tu ad essere umiliato. a tutto c'è un limite.a parer mio


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> no.
> a parte che in tronco l'ho mollata io. a parte che nemmeno io sono una sua proprietà e quindi scelgo se starci insieme. a parte che forse ti è sfuggito il particolare che la guerra sarebbe stata una reazione ad una eventuale azione che ho stroncato sul nascere e che lei ha avuto buongusto e un minimo di intelligenza dinon mettere in pratica solo per il motivo che sa benissimo che con me non attacca.
> a parte, a parte, a parte che il pro è non farsi prendere per i fondelli dopo che sei stato tu ad essere umiliato. a tutto c'è un limite.a parer mio


Ma il limite da non oltrepassare in genere non lo stabilisce la cultura generale
Ma i due coniugi nella loro vita di coppia.

Poi se ci pensi bene puoi scegliere di stare assieme a lei finchè ti pare...

Ma se a lei non piaci più...

La guerra è già persa in partenza...

Ma in che modo tua moglie ti ha umiliato?
Ti ha detto che vali poco?
Che sei un buono a nulla?


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...


Mi dispiace molto per quanto ti è accaduto, ti ci vorrà del tempo, parecchio, per riprenderti. Se si interessa al tuo stato d'animo è proprio perchè si sente in colpa e si rende conto di averti distrutto, almeno temporaneamente, la vita. Se questo suo modo di fare ti crea problemi diglielo e passate ad un rapporto formale, limitato alla cogestione dei figli. 

Talvolta capita il contrario, che ci si lamenti della freddezza e del menefreghismo dopo tanti anni di condivisione.


----------



## Innominata (8 Agosto 2014)

Mi ha lasciata sempre dubbiosa la storia delle riunioni di famiglia "per i figli", colazioni, cene, pizze, cinema ecc. i motivi sono tanti, ma i più discutibili mi sembrano due. Intanto non ci si sofferma tanto su come i figli possano percepire le occasioni con l'aspetto di famigliola felice, quando da una parte il più delle volte c'è chi questo lo vive come un sollievo e un piacere a buon mercato, perché è più facile, più semplice, anche più alleggerito perché poi si va a vivere altrove e a condividere altrove una vita novella, e dall'altra parte chi questo lo paga molto di più. Un prezzo di fatica, di sforzo, anche di finzione volendo, perché la verità vorrebbe dimostrare disperazione, rabbia, amarezza, sconforto, mentre bisogna allestire un viso il più possibile disteso, stringere i denti. Per amore dei figli. Per amore dei figli? Ma siamo sicuri che i figli non percepiscano una sospensione, un che di ambiguo, una tonalità emotiva strana, ambivalente, e che qualcuno soffre, o nella fattispecie soffre di più, ed è esattamente chi deve farsi carico della fatica sovrannumeraria di tenere a bada con sforzo immane la belva del dolore e della confusione? Come e' possibile che tale ambiguità non sia percepita, se non compresa? Non sarebbe meglio fare un altro tipo di fatica, e umilmente lavorare affinché le cose siano civili ma all'insegna di una maggior verità, proposta con uno sforzo di pensiero e sentimento, con delicatezza e attenzione, senza allestire la scena di famigliola felice per condurre amorosamente e con sincerità i figli a un'elaborazione onesta?


----------



## Calimero (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il limite da non oltrepassare in genere non lo stabilisce la cultura generale
> Ma i due coniugi nella loro vita di coppia.
> 
> Poi se ci pensi bene puoi scegliere di stare assieme a lei finchè ti pare...
> ...


ma tu hai letto la mia storia?
se si, sono domande inutili, se no leggi e risponditi.
mi sembra un dialogo fra sordi


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> ma tu hai letto la mia storia?
> se si, sono domande inutili, se no leggi e risponditi.
> mi sembra un dialogo fra sordi


No non l'ho letta...dopo la cerco
at salut un altro concerto mi aspetta
Musica sacra di Mozart


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti parti con lei...
> Stai lì due giorni
> poi fingi un improvvisa necessità di rientro per un casino sul lavoro
> e torni a casa no?
> ...


Rinunciando cosí alle vacanze con i suoi figli...non mi sembra un'ideona, soprattutto verso i figli


----------



## animalibera (8 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rinunciando cosí alle vacanze con i suoi figli...non mi sembra un'ideona, soprattutto verso i figli


noioooo  figli si meritano le vacanze!!!! Ci penserete dopo ascoltami!!


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sarebbe meglio fare un altro tipo di fatica, e umilmente lavorare affinché le cose siano civili ma all'insegna di una maggior verità, proposta con uno sforzo di pensiero e sentimento, con delicatezza e attenzione, senza allestire la scena di famigliola felice per condurre amorosamente e con sincerità i figli a un'elaborazione onesta?


La meta che mi prefiggo è proprio questa.
Il problema è che sono passati solo 4 mesi, sono stato reso alla sprovvista e mi sono dovuto "inventare" una nuova strada senza avere neanche idea di dove stia andando. 
I bambini ancora non sanno niente, forse il grande (8 anni) ha intuito qualcosa ma non sanno nulla di "ufficiale".
Questo perché lei è stata calcolatrice.
Se n'è uscita ad aprile, a ridosso della chiusura delle scuole. Un mese e mezzo di complicata (per me convivenza) cercando di capire che cavolo fosse successo, poi i bambini al mare dai nonni materni. Campo libero per lei, uscite, pazza gioia, vita adolescenziale e spensierata mentre io mi facevo il valigione e me ne andavo, iniziando a cercarmi un buco dove vivere (compito raggelante a Roma...).
Sono due mesi e mezzo che lei fa la single, si gode questo momento in assenza dei figli, perché pur amandoli da morire lei "soffre" la famiglia e l'enorme impegno che essa comporta.
E' una vera e propria fuga da una vita che tutto sommato non le piace e l'unico modo di cambiarla in qualche modo era far fuori me, togliere almeno UNA delle tante responsabilità.
Per questo dico che è stata calcolatrice, il momento non è stato affatto casuale, ne sono assolutamente convinto.
A settembre prenderà una tranvata che si ricorderà, quando la vita normale le pioverà di nuovo addosso.

Quoto poi Farfalla, niente guerre, anche se è vero che devo tutelare la mia dignità.


----------



## Calimero (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La meta che mi prefiggo è proprio questa.
> Il problema è che sono passati solo 4 mesi, sono stato reso alla sprovvista e mi sono dovuto "inventare" una nuova strada senza avere neanche idea di dove stia andando.
> I bambini ancora non sanno niente, forse il grande (8 anni) ha intuito qualcosa ma non sanno nulla di "ufficiale".
> Questo perché lei è stata calcolatrice.
> ...


bene. parola d'ordine dignità!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rinunciando cosí alle vacanze con i suoi figli...non mi sembra un'ideona, soprattutto verso i figli


Di necessità si fa virtù.
Lui è ora sottopressione 
perchè la moglie ha cantato.

Quindi se non riesce a stare serenamente in famiglia
Non capisco come potrebbe far star bene i suoi figli con sè

se i figli captano che qualcosa tra i due non va.

Ho sempre notato che mia figlia sente e nota se c'è maretta in casa...

Ricordati che la moglie ha cantato
e lui sa...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La meta che mi prefiggo è proprio questa.
> Il problema è che sono passati solo 4 mesi, sono stato reso alla sprovvista e mi sono dovuto "inventare" una nuova strada senza avere neanche idea di dove stia andando.
> I bambini ancora non sanno niente, forse il grande (8 anni) ha intuito qualcosa ma non sanno nulla di "ufficiale".
> Questo perché lei è stata calcolatrice.
> ...


Il guaio di essertene andato è che tu non puoi sapere che cosa ha raccontato lei a loro.
Si la classica fuga dalla realtà.
Propendo per immaturità affettiva.

Non mi permetto di dirti che hai sbagliato ad andartene, anzi, tento di capirti 

Ma ora misuriamo quanto tu ci tieni a tua moglie o quanto non ci tieni più.

Cioè io che sono un uomo senza dignità, è bene ribadirlo
Me ne andrei solo se in casa non la sopportassi più no?

Cioè dal mio punto di vista era più logico che se ne fosse andata lei di casa no?

Appunto per darsi alla pazza gioia come pinocchio nel paese dei balocchi...


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il guaio di essertene andato è che tu non puoi sapere che cosa ha raccontato lei a loro.
> Si la classica fuga dalla realtà.
> Propendo per immaturità affettiva.
> 
> ...


Andiamo per ordine:
A) come moglie sorvoliamo..ma come mamma è da 110 e lode. Non ha parlato con i bambini e anzi ha spesso parlato con me di come comportarci con loro. I bambini sono l'unica sua reale preoccupazione, pur essendo (per assurdo) uno dei principali motivi di un'estrema stanchezza "esistenziale" che l'attanaglia;

B) qui non è questione di tenere o non tenere a mia moglie. Ci ho parlato per nottate intere, ho cercato di ragionare, ho esaminato i nostri errori e i miei errori, ho esternato ogni mio sentimento con parole e concetti che probabilmente molte donne nella loro vita non si sono mai sentite dire e pagherebbero di tasca propria per sentirli. L'unico risultato è stato un muro. Anzi, ho fatto anche male a tentare così passionalmente di salvare la baracca, perché mi sono messo nelle sue mani, quelle stesse che avevano appena tirato lo sciacquone per mandarmi nella fogna;

C) i bambini devono stare lei e quella è la loro casa, quindi lei da quella casa non si muove. Può ugualmente darsi alla pazza gioia se vuole, basta far venire sua madre che abita a 100 metri, basta inventarsi un turno di lavoro e vedere se posso andare io, basta una babysitter all'occorrenza.

D) me ne sono andato perché stavo uno schifo e perché lei stava un schifo.

E) i giudici e le leggi li conosco fin troppo bene, essendo un avvocato. Quindi so perfettamente quanto sia fondamentale sistemare tutto bene e con accordo.

F) con il lavoro che faccio l'avrei potuta stroncare visto il modo in cui tutto sta finendo, ma non lo farei mai perché: guadagnerei solo una nemica, non starei meglio, scenderei al livello di chi mi ha massacrato l'anima e l'esistenza, e perché comunque continuo a volerle bene.

Lo so, sono complicato e probabilmente penso anche troppo.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Senti non lo so mi prenderai sulle palle ma ripeto che tua moglie per come la descrivi non mi pare proprio una persona pessima. Già il fatto che è una ottima madre per me e' un pregio non da poco. Ripeto penso che quando ti sarai ripreso da dolore e amarezza potresti trovare anche tu interesse ad un rapporto civile e sereno in nome dei figli. Almeno te lo auguro


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti non lo so mi prenderai sulle palle ma ripeto che tua moglie per come la descrivi non mi pare proprio una persona pessima. Già il fatto che è una ottima madre per me e' un pregio non da poco. Ripeto penso che quando ti sarai ripreso da dolore e amarezza potresti trovare anche tu interesse ad un rapporto civile e sereno in nome dei figli. Almeno te lo auguro


Certo, si lavora su quello.
Mai detto che sia una persona pessima, è con me che è stata pessima, ma io sono una piccola porzione di umanità. Il resto dell'umanità sarà sicuramente più bravo di me a tirar fuori tutto ciò che di buono c'è in lei.


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, si lavora su quello.
> Mai detto che sia una persona pessima, è con me che è stata pessima, ma io sono una piccola porzione di umanità. Il resto dell'umanità sarà sicuramente più bravo di me a tirar fuori tutto ciò che di buono c'è in lei.


Preso atto che il vostro rapporto era finito, tu al suo posto che avresti fatto?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Preso atto che il vostro rapporto era finito, tu al suo posto che avresti fatto?


Non ci crederai ma gli ho chiesto la stessa cosa nel post parallelo da lui aperto ... Attendiamo risposta


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Preso atto che il vostro rapporto era finito, tu al suo posto che avresti fatto?


e che ne so, per me non era finito, come faccio a immedesimarmi? Ho già difficoltà ad immedesimarmi in me stesso.Di certo non l'avrei mai tradita.
Io non contesto il fatto che una storia possa finire e anzi, ho già detto che è puro egoismo pretendere che se una persona non ama rimanga lì a stare male, così si sta male in due.
E' solo che, PERSONALMENTE, ritengo che andarsi a risolvere i problemi fuori di casa senza nemmeno provarci ad affrontarli dentro casa (e addirittura senza nemmeno esternarli, fingendo sempre che tutto vada perfettamente malgrado l'altra persona cerchi di capire se è tutto ok), sia una vigliaccata di proporzioni enormi.


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti non lo so mi prenderai sulle palle ma ripeto che tua moglie per come la descrivi non mi pare proprio una persona pessima. Già il fatto che è una ottima madre per me e' un pregio non da poco. Ripeto penso che quando ti sarai ripreso da dolore e amarezza potresti trovare anche tu interesse ad un rapporto civile e sereno in nome dei figli. Almeno te lo auguro


Personalmente comunque ritengo ingiusto che non sia la persona a voler sfasciare la famiglia a doversene andare. Magari ci penserebbero meglio. Troppo facile farsi travolgere dalle crisi adolescenziali e far fare le valigie agli altri. Vuoi tornare single? Quella è la porta. Figli e casa restano con me.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e che ne so, per me non era finito, come faccio a immedesimarmi? Ho già difficoltà ad immedesimarmi in me stesso.Di certo non l'avrei mai tradita.
> Io non contesto il fatto che una storia possa finire e anzi, ho già detto che è puro egoismo pretendere che se una persona non ama rimanga lì a stare male, così si sta male in due.
> E' solo che, PERSONALMENTE, ritengo che andarsi a risolvere i problemi fuori di casa senza nemmeno provarci ad affrontarli dentro casa (e addirittura senza nemmeno esternarli, fingendo sempre che tutto vada perfettamente malgrado l'altra persona cerchi di capire se è tutto ok), sia una vigliaccata di proporzioni enormi.


Sulla vigliaccata e sul biasimo per non averci provato concordo con te


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Andiamo per ordine:
> A) come moglie sorvoliamo..ma come mamma è da 110 e lode. Non ha parlato con i bambini e anzi ha spesso parlato con me di come comportarci con loro. I bambini sono l'unica sua reale preoccupazione, pur essendo (per assurdo) uno dei principali motivi di un'estrema stanchezza "esistenziale" che l'attanaglia;
> 
> B) qui non è questione di tenere o non tenere a mia moglie. Ci ho parlato per nottate intere, ho cercato di ragionare, ho esaminato i nostri errori e i miei errori, ho esternato ogni mio sentimento con parole e concetti che probabilmente molte donne nella loro vita non si sono mai sentite dire e pagherebbero di tasca propria per sentirli. L'unico risultato è stato un muro. Anzi, ho fatto anche male a tentare così passionalmente di salvare la baracca, perché mi sono messo nelle sue mani, quelle stesse che avevano appena tirato lo sciacquone per mandarmi nella fogna;
> ...


Ah ben lora
Per fortuna sei avvocato.
Ma quel muro lo conosco.
E sono molto pratico nel scavalcarlo.

Il trucco sta lì
Scavalcare quel muro come un ladro nella notte.

E scoprirai la loro insicurezza.

Questo io ho imparato.
A scavalcare i muri.

Ivi poi si parla.
E' come quando Dio dopo che Adamo ed Eva hanno peccato
entra nel giardino e dice...Adamo dove sei?

Pagherei oro per poter fare un corso ai mariti sul come scavalcare quei muri.

Unica cosa il caterpillar, la dinamite, non serve a niente...
Serve solo l'abilità del ladro.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, si lavora su quello.
> Mai detto che sia una persona pessima, è con me che è stata pessima, ma io sono una piccola porzione di umanità. Il resto dell'umanità sarà sicuramente più bravo di me a tirar fuori tutto ciò che di buono c'è in lei.


Questo post è grandioso
e da incorniciare.

Era ora che arrivasse un utente che non tollera di buon grado giudizi sommari sul proprio coniuge.

Eccolo qua.
Grandioso.

Il fatto che una persona sia stata pessima con noi, non significa che lo debba essere per il mondo intero.

Perchè amici miei, altrimenti come darsi il fenomeno che con il primo coniuge è stato un inferno e con il secondo un paradiso?

Forse possiamo dire che se una persona non ci ama con sincerità di cuore, ci darà sempre e solo cattivi frutti.

Carino non amo te, ma solo quello che tu rappresenti.
Carino non amo te, ma i to schei, la tua posizione, quello che mi dai.
Carino io starò con te, finchè mi darai quello che voglio.
Perchè se non me lo dai, io ti lascio.


----------



## Stark72 (8 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pagherei oro per poter fare un corso ai mariti sul come scavalcare quei muri.
> 
> Unica cosa il caterpillar, la dinamite, non serve a niente...
> Serve solo l'abilità del ladro.


eh, ma una volta scavalcato sto muro che si ottiene?
Voglio dire, mi sembra di aver capito che tu vivi da separato in casa. Quindi?


----------



## Zod (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e che ne so, per me non era finito, come faccio a immedesimarmi? Ho già difficoltà ad immedesimarmi in me stesso.Di certo non l'avrei mai tradita.
> Io non contesto il fatto che una storia possa finire e anzi, ho già detto che è puro egoismo pretendere che se una persona non ama rimanga lì a stare male, così si sta male in due.
> E' solo che, PERSONALMENTE, ritengo che andarsi a risolvere i problemi fuori di casa senza nemmeno provarci ad affrontarli dentro casa (e addirittura senza nemmeno esternarli, fingendo sempre che tutto vada perfettamente malgrado l'altra persona cerchi di capire se è tutto ok), sia una vigliaccata di proporzioni enormi.


Capita a talune persone che giunte ad una certa età sentano il bisogno di ripartire, di provare emozioni forti che il matrimonio non può più dargli. Tornare adolescenti. Con l'età che avanza si sentono braccate, come se stessero in una gabbia da cui devono fuggire. Vedono che la vita famigliare non fa più per loro, si trovano ad un bivio: cercare la felicità rischiando di far soffrire gli altri, oppure continuare a stare male? Ovviamente scelgono la prima, anche perchè nessuno accetta di morire dentro. La separazione diviene allora il male minore. Non è un problema tuo o del vostro rapporto, è un problema suo che non sta più bene dentro i vincoli di una famiglia. Del resto, se non ti ama più, non perde molto, si tiene figli e casa e riconquista la libertà di fare quello che vuole.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, ma una volta scavalcato sto muro che si ottiene?
> Voglio dire, mi sembra di aver capito che tu vivi da separato in casa. Quindi?


Amico mio
quando hai scavalcato il muro
trovi una che si vergogna.
E non sa come scappare.

Ottieni una che inizia a parlare.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Capita a talune persone che giunte ad una certa età sentano il bisogno di ripartire, di provare emozioni forti che il matrimonio non può più dargli. Tornare adolescenti. Con l'età che avanza si sentono braccate, come se stessero in una gabbia da cui devono fuggire. Vedono che la vita famigliare non fa più per loro, si trovano ad un bivio: cercare la felicità rischiando di far soffrire gli altri, oppure continuare a stare male? Ovviamente scelgono la prima, anche perchè nessuno accetta di morire dentro. La separazione diviene allora il male minore. Non è un problema tuo o del vostro rapporto, è un problema suo che non sta più bene dentro i vincoli di una famiglia. *Del resto, se non ti ama più, non perde molto, si tiene figli e casa e riconquista la libertà di fare quello che vuole.*


Esattamente.
E questa è stata l'unica cosa davvero dura che le ho detto.
Hai il culo parato, il passo è semplice, non azzardarti a paragonare neppure minimamente lo stravolgimento che subisco io al cambiamento che desideri tu.
Ovviamente è scattata subito l'autodifesa e il vittimismo del tipo "eh certo...perchè la colpa è tutta mia....va bene, tanto lo so che me la dovrò risolvere da sola" 
Ed ecco quei comportamenti incoerenti da cui nasce la discussione che ho aperto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E questa è stata l'unica cosa davvero dura che le ho detto.
> Hai il culo parato, il passo è semplice, non azzardarti a paragonare neppure minimamente lo stravolgimento che subisco io al cambiamento che desideri tu.
> Ovviamente è scattata subito l'autodifesa e il vittimismo del tipo "eh certo...perchè la colpa è tutta mia....va bene, tanto lo so che me la dovrò risolvere da sola"
> Ed ecco quei comportamenti incoerenti da cui nasce la discussione che ho aperto.


Ovvio 
Eva disse il serpente mi ha ingannato e io ho mangiato.
(quindi colpa tua Dio che hai creato il serpente, colpa tua Dio che hai permesso che io debole e fragile e cretina cascassi in tentazione)

Ma Dio taglia corto e inizia
Poichè tu hai fatto questo...altro che sarai come me...

La questione del suo innamoramento de coa ( coa in veneto sta per pene)
Se la deve risolvere DA SOLA.

Figuriamoci se la stai a sentire dirà che è colpa tua che l'hai trascurata.
Cioè le potresti dire...carina tu ritrova te stessa...ma ocio che non è detto che poi mi trovi ancora qua ad aspettarti...
Per me carina la vita va avanti...


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè le potresti dire...carina tu ritrova te stessa...ma ocio che non è detto che poi mi trovi ancora qua ad aspettarti...
> Per me carina la vita va avanti...


ma questo gliiel'ho già detto 
Per l'esattezza le ho detto: "guarda che non mi aspetto nulla da te, non sto aspettando te, me ne sto andando per la mia strada e tu vai pure per la tua. Se poi ti dovessi ritrovare di nuovo sulla mia potrebbe anche darsi che io sia già chilometri più avanti, a tavoletta e con nessuna intenzione di tornare indietro"
Quindi un po' il muro lo so scavalcare.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma questo gliiel'ho già detto
> Per l'esattezza le ho detto: "*guarda che non mi aspetto nulla da te, non sto aspettando te, me ne sto andando per la mia strada e tu vai pure per la tua. Se poi ti dovessi ritrovare di nuovo sulla mia potrebbe anche darsi che io sia già chilometri più avanti, a tavoletta e con nessuna intenzione di tornare indietro"*
> Quindi un po' il muro lo so scavalcare.


Per quel che può valere.....bravo.

Aggiungo anche un Daje che non ci sta mai male.


----------



## Trinità (9 Agosto 2014)

Sarai pure Km avanti ma chi va piano va sano......
Rallenta un pochino , daiiiii!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi ha lasciata sempre dubbiosa la storia delle riunioni di famiglia "per i figli", colazioni, cene, pizze, cinema ecc. i motivi sono tanti, ma i più discutibili mi sembrano due. Intanto non ci si sofferma tanto su come i figli possano percepire le occasioni con l'aspetto di famigliola felice, quando da una parte il più delle volte c'è chi questo lo vive come un sollievo e un piacere a buon mercato, perché è più facile, più semplice, anche più alleggerito perché poi si va a vivere altrove e a condividere altrove una vita novella, e dall'altra parte chi questo lo paga molto di più. Un prezzo di fatica, di sforzo, anche di finzione volendo, perché la verità vorrebbe dimostrare disperazione, rabbia, amarezza, sconforto, mentre bisogna allestire un viso il più possibile disteso, stringere i denti. Per amore dei figli. Per amore dei figli? Ma siamo sicuri che i figli non percepiscano una sospensione, un che di ambiguo, una tonalità emotiva strana, ambivalente, e che qualcuno soffre, o nella fattispecie soffre di più, ed è esattamente chi deve farsi carico della fatica sovrannumeraria di tenere a bada con sforzo immane la belva del dolore e della confusione? Come e' possibile che tale ambiguità non sia percepita, se non compresa? Non sarebbe meglio fare un altro tipo di fatica, e umilmente lavorare affinché le cose siano civili ma all'insegna di una maggior verità, proposta con uno sforzo di pensiero e sentimento, con delicatezza e attenzione, senza allestire la scena di famigliola felice per condurre amorosamente e con sincerità i figli a un'elaborazione onesta?


Per me i figli si domandano: "Ma se vanno tanto d'accordo, perché si sono separati?"
E soprattutto; "Se si trattano così bene e stanno bene insieme eppure si sono lasciati, che sicurezza ho che non lasceranno me?"


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Andiamo per ordine:
> A) come moglie sorvoliamo..ma come mamma è da 110 e lode. Non ha parlato con i bambini e anzi ha spesso parlato con me di come comportarci con loro. I bambini sono l'unica sua reale preoccupazione, pur essendo (per assurdo) uno dei principali motivi di un'estrema stanchezza "esistenziale" che l'attanaglia;
> 
> B) qui non è questione di tenere o non tenere a mia moglie. *Ci ho parlato per nottate intere, ho cercato di ragionare, ho esaminato i nostri errori e i miei errori, ho esternato ogni mio sentimento con parole e concetti che probabilmente molte donne nella loro vita non si sono mai sentite dire e pagherebbero di tasca propria per sentirli. L'unico risultato è stato un muro. Anzi, ho fatto anche male a tentare così passionalmente di salvare la baracca, perché mi sono messo nelle sue mani, quelle stesse che avevano appena tirato lo sciacquone per mandarmi nella fogna;*
> ...


Per arrivare a fare quello che ha fatto, tradirti e poi dirtelo, lei si è creata una sua realtà in cui tu, probabilmente, non l'amavi e non la capivi come avresti dovuto e che, in fondo, anche a te avrebbe fatto piacere riavere la tua libertà.
Il muro c'è per non intaccare questa costruzione.
Col tempo farà autocritica (hai letto le cose che ha capito Traccia).
Non adeguarti alla sua costruzione.
Chiarisci i limiti anche durante questa vacanza. Tipo: messaggiare con l'altro solo a orari fissi in cui tu non dovrai assistervi.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

La questione chattate credo che sia chiarita. Era un modo di fare insensibile ed anche estremamente maleducato. Inutile mettere paletti, mi sentirei un idiota e mi mostrerei vittima di un suo atteggiamento. E' lei che deve gestire la cosa da persona adulta. Puo' smessaggiare tranquillamente quando mi allontano per qualunque motivo e stando con i bambini i momenti non saranno pochi. Se a Casanova prude il ditino dovra' aspettare i suoi tempi di risposta. Tanto in 3 settimane dovra' rassegnarsi a tenersi ogni altro "prurito" :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (9 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me i figli si domandano: "Ma se vanno tanto d'accordo, perché si sono separati?"
> E soprattutto; "Se si trattano così bene e stanno bene insieme eppure si sono lasciati, che sicurezza ho che non lasceranno me?"


Tra l'altro. E questo avviene maggiormente proprio quando si vuole passare alla fase "amichevole" senza voler attraversare tutto l'impervio che c'è prima, scavalcando inoltre la fase del necessario rispetto (che è anche una cosa concreta e operativa, non solo un atteggiamento declamato...) per il dolore e lo smarrimento di chi non avrebbe voluto e si sente come in un deserto senza viveri. Se si pretende di rappresentare accordo e amichevolezza quando questi ancora non ci sono, quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del tempo, dell'elaborazione del dolore, sulle proprie identità mutate, di ridefinizione di un rapporto che andiamo, non può essere rappresentato come prima perché non lo è, quello che secondo me viene fuori è un immenso pastrocchio onnipotente, che magari i figli non capiscono in coscienza, ma i cui elementi vengono percepiti e presi, depositandosi silenti dentro, salvo poi riattivarsi un giorno con conseguenze difficilmente prevedibili.  E' ovvio che in quello stare insieme quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del lutto e altro, c'è tutto uno spazio del non detto, che comprende anche tutto quello che S. ha raccontato qui, riguardante i due coniugi, che è silente e occultato, ma che non può non essere operativo e oscuramente percepito. E anche se i bimbi non arrivano a farsi le domande che tu immagini, è in questo spazio, semplicemente perché esistente, che possono coltivarsi i semi dell'ambiguità e di scomode domande future.


----------



## sienne (9 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro. E questo avviene maggiormente proprio quando si vuole passare alla fase "amichevole" senza voler attraversare tutto l'impervio che c'è prima, scavalcando inoltre la fase del necessario rispetto (che è anche una cosa concreta e operativa, non solo un atteggiamento declamato...) per il dolore e lo smarrimento di chi non avrebbe voluto e si sente come in un deserto senza viveri. Se si pretende di rappresentare accordo e amichevolezza quando questi ancora non ci sono, quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del tempo, dell'elaborazione del dolore, sulle proprie identità mutate, di ridefinizione di un rapporto che andiamo, non può essere rappresentato come prima perché non lo è, quello che secondo me viene fuori è un immenso pastrocchio onnipotente, che magari i figli non capiscono in coscienza, ma i cui elementi vengono percepiti e presi, depositandosi silenti dentro, salvo poi riattivarsi un giorno con conseguenze difficilmente prevedibili.



Ciao 

quoto tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (9 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro. E questo avviene maggiormente proprio quando si vuole passare alla fase "amichevole" senza voler attraversare tutto l'impervio che c'è prima, scavalcando inoltre la fase del necessario rispetto (che è anche una cosa concreta e operativa, non solo un atteggiamento declamato...) per il dolore e lo smarrimento di chi non avrebbe voluto e si sente come in un deserto senza viveri. Se si pretende di rappresentare accordo e amichevolezza quando questi ancora non ci sono, quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del tempo, dell'elaborazione del dolore, sulle proprie identità mutate, di ridefinizione di un rapporto che andiamo, non può essere rappresentato come prima perché non lo è, quello che secondo me viene fuori è un immenso pastrocchio onnipotente, che magari i figli non capiscono in coscienza, ma i cui elementi vengono percepiti e presi, depositandosi silenti dentro, salvo poi riattivarsi un giorno con conseguenze difficilmente prevedibili.  E' ovvio che in quello stare insieme quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del lutto e altro, c'è tutto uno spazio del non detto, che comprende anche tutto quello che S. ha raccontato qui, riguardante i due coniugi, che è silente e occultato, ma che non può non essere operativo e oscuramente percepito. E anche se i bimbi non arrivano a farsi le domande che tu immagini, è in questo spazio, semplicemente perché esistente, che possono coltivarsi i semi dell'ambiguità e di scomode domande future.


Quoto tutto tutto
Prendo il tuo post, lo stampo e me lo leggo ogni volta che mi chiederà di venire a cena perché avrà il frigo vuoto (e sarà moooolto spesso)......


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tutto
> Prendo il tuo post, lo stampo e me lo leggo ogni volta che mi chiederà di venire a cena perché avrà il frigo vuoto (e sarà moooolto spesso)......


Nel mio caso e' piu' facile che accada il contrario :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (9 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu avevi figli?


una figlia.


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La meta che mi prefiggo è proprio questa.
> Il problema è che sono passati solo 4 mesi, sono stato reso alla sprovvista e mi sono dovuto "inventare" una nuova strada senza avere neanche idea di dove stia andando.
> I bambini ancora non sanno niente, forse il grande (8 anni) ha intuito qualcosa ma non sanno nulla di "ufficiale".
> Questo perché lei è stata calcolatrice.
> ...



da queste descrizioni, tua moglie in questo periodo sembra tipo una cicala, che insensatamente non pensa/non vuol pensare all'inevitabile futuro che la aspetta, a settembre
ma a te torna questa impressione, tu che la conosci?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro. E questo avviene maggiormente proprio quando si vuole passare alla fase "amichevole" senza voler attraversare tutto l'impervio che c'è prima, scavalcando inoltre la fase del necessario rispetto (che è anche una cosa concreta e operativa, non solo un atteggiamento declamato...) per il dolore e lo smarrimento di chi non avrebbe voluto e si sente come in un deserto senza viveri. *Se si pretende di rappresentare accordo e amichevolezza quando questi ancora non ci sono, quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del tempo, dell'elaborazione del dolore, sulle proprie identità mutate, di ridefinizione di un rapporto che andiamo, non può essere rappresentato come prima perché non lo è, quello che secondo me viene fuori è un immenso pastrocchio onnipotente*, che magari i figli non capiscono in coscienza, ma i cui elementi vengono percepiti e presi, depositandosi silenti dentro, salvo poi riattivarsi un giorno con conseguenze difficilmente prevedibili.  E' ovvio che in quello stare insieme quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del lutto e altro, c'è tutto uno spazio del non detto, che comprende anche tutto quello che S. ha raccontato qui, riguardante i due coniugi, che è silente e occultato, ma che non può non essere operativo e oscuramente percepito. E anche se i bimbi non arrivano a farsi le domande che tu immagini, è in questo spazio, semplicemente perché esistente, che possono coltivarsi i semi dell'ambiguità e di scomode domande future.


L'evitamento del dolore si fa in molti modi. Certi tradimenti sono mezzucci per evitare il dolore per consolarsi senza affrontare i propri problemi irrisolti. E' naturale che se si attua questo espediente si tenda a continuare su questa linea anche dopo una separazione che invece rappresenta un lutto che va affrontato, vissuto ed elaborato.
A volte vedo questo atteggiamento nel confronti dei figli che "vanno sempre preservati" sì, giusto e bello, ma preservati da cosa?
Vanno preservati dalla conflittualità violenta, ma non dalla conflittualità che esiste ed è anche presente dentro di loro e nelle loro relazioni. 
La conflittualità va accolta, mostrata, elaborata anche per loro, per offrire un modello di risoluzione dei conflitti e anche di accettazione del fatto che certi conflitti non sono risolvibili ma si può trovare una modalità di relazione civile che tenga conto del conflitto e non lo neghi.
Quello che si cerca di nascondere ai figli (convinti di tutelarli) è a volte non assumersi la responsabilità adulta dei propri errori, dei propri rimpianti e della propria fallacità. E' come quando muore un parente e non si sa come parlarne a un bambino. Il problema non è nel bambino ma nell'adulto.


----------



## Dalida (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Andiamo per ordine:
> A) come moglie sorvoliamo..ma come mamma è da 110 e lode. Non ha parlato con i bambini e anzi ha spesso parlato con me di come comportarci con loro. I bambini sono l'unica sua reale preoccupazione, pur essendo (per assurdo) uno dei principali motivi di un'estrema stanchezza "esistenziale" che l'attanaglia;
> 
> B) qui non è questione di tenere o non tenere a mia moglie. Ci ho parlato per nottate intere, ho cercato di ragionare, ho esaminato i nostri errori e i miei errori, ho esternato ogni mio sentimento con parole e concetti che probabilmente molte donne nella loro vita non si sono mai sentite dire e pagherebbero di tasca propria per sentirli. L'unico risultato è stato un muro. Anzi, ho fatto anche male a tentare così passionalmente di salvare la baracca, perché mi sono messo nelle sue mani, quelle stesse che avevano appena tirato lo sciacquone per mandarmi nella fogna;
> ...


Stark, per quello che vale, io trovo che la tua lucidità sia apprezzabile, come pure il fatto che tu ci tenga a sottolineare i lati positivi di tua moglie.
Ti dico però che con il tuo primo post sei tu ad aver scritto di avere difficoltà a rapportarti con lei, perché ritieni abbia delle pretese assurde da parte tua.
Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che dici, mi limito a riconsigliarti, di nuovo, di non assecondare richieste che esulano da quello che è umanamente tollerabile [tipo gli sms davanti a te].


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tra l'altro. E questo avviene maggiormente proprio quando si vuole passare alla fase "amichevole" senza voler attraversare tutto l'impervio che c'è prima, scavalcando inoltre la fase del necessario rispetto (che è anche una cosa concreta e operativa, non solo un atteggiamento declamato...) per il dolore e lo smarrimento di chi non avrebbe voluto e si sente come in un deserto senza viveri. Se si pretende di rappresentare accordo e amichevolezza quando questi ancora non ci sono, quando ancora non si è fatto il lavoro del tempo, dell'elaborazione del dolore, sulle proprie identità mutate, di ridefinizione di un rapporto che andiamo, non può essere rappresentato come prima perché non lo è, quello che secondo me viene fuori è un immenso pastrocchio onnipotente, che magari i figli non capiscono in coscienza, ma i cui elementi vengono percepiti e presi, depositandosi silenti dentro, salvo poi riattivarsi un giorno con conseguenze difficilmente prevedibili.  E' ovvio che in quello stare insieme quando ancora* non si è fatto il lavoro del lutto e altro, c'è tutto uno spazio del non detto, che comprende anche tutto quello che S. ha raccontato qui, riguardante i due coniugi, che è silente e occultato, ma che non può non essere operativo e oscuramente percepito. E anche se i bimbi non arrivano a farsi le domande che tu immagini, è in questo spazio, semplicemente perché esistente, che possono coltivarsi i semi dell'ambiguità e di scomode domande future*.


tutto vero ma che va affrontato con equilibrio scremando comunque rancori e vendette psicologiche


----------



## Dalida (9 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'evitamento del dolore si fa in molti modi. Certi tradimenti sono mezzucci per evitare il dolore per consolarsi senza affrontare i propri problemi irrisolti. E' naturale che se si attua questo espediente si tenda a continuare su questa linea anche dopo una separazione che invece rappresenta un lutto che va affrontato, vissuto ed elaborato.
> A volte vedo questo atteggiamento nel confronti dei figli che "vanno sempre preservati" sì, giusto e bello, ma preservati da cosa?
> Vanno preservati dalla conflittualità violenta, ma non dalla conflittualità che esiste ed è anche presente dentro di loro e nelle loro relazioni.
> La conflittualità va accolta, mostrata, elaborata anche per loro, per offrire un modello di risoluzione dei conflitti e anche di accettazione del fatto che certi conflitti non sono risolvibili ma si può trovare una modalità di relazione civile che tenga conto del conflitto e non lo neghi.
> Quello che si cerca di nascondere ai figli (convinti di tutelarli) è a volte non assumersi la responsabilità adulta dei propri errori, dei propri rimpianti e della propria fallacità. E' come quando muore un parente e non si sa come parlarne a un bambino. Il problema non è nel bambino ma nell'adulto.


Quando i miei si sono lasciati ero adolescente e ricordo che fui così sollevata da mettermi quasi a saltare.
Capisco che con un bambino piccolo vadano considerati anche altri fattori, ma i figli ovviamente si accorgono di tutto.
Mostrargli un tableau vivente non solo non serve a molto, ma è anche controproducente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Quando i miei si sono lasciati ero adolescente e ricordo che* fui così sollevata da mettermi quasi a saltare.*
> Capisco che con un bambino piccolo vadano considerati anche altri fattori, ma i figli ovviamente si accorgono di tutto.
> Mostrargli un tableau vivente non solo non serve a molto, ma è anche controproducente.


Il sentirsi sollevati è normale perfino davanti alla morte, se la malattia e l'agonia sono stati strazianti. 
Portano spesso un po' di sensi di colpa.
Ma qualunque agonia deve avere un limite.


----------



## Dalida (9 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sentirsi sollevati è normale perfino davanti alla morte, se la malattia e l'agonia sono stati strazianti.
> Portano spesso un po' di sensi di colpa.
> Ma qualunque agonia deve avere un limite.


Appunto.
Da quello che scrive Stark, non ci sono stati particolari momenti [se non periodi] di manicomio domestico, quindi al netto di sfuriate e liti, i figli vanno informati.
Probabilmente non dovrei permettermi di sciverlo ma Stark, se posso chiedere, perché questa vacanza insieme?
Non era evitabile?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> una figlia.


Quindi sai bene che non è così facile mollare lì baracca e burattini e andarsene no?


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Da quello che scrive Stark, non ci sono stati particolari momenti [se non periodi] di manicomio domestico, quindi al netto di sfuriate e liti, i figli vanno informati.
> Probabilmente non dovrei permettermi di sciverlo ma Stark, se posso chiedere, perché questa vacanza insieme?
> Non era evitabile?


No, non era evitabile, per il semplice motivo che i bambini già sapevano che avremmo fatto determinate cose e le aspettano con allegria. Ne ho parlato anche con il mio terapeuta, il quale ritiene che visto che non stiamo ai ferri corti, mettersi a spiegare quello che sta succedendo mentre non sono a casa, sono fuori dal loro ambiente e sono in vacanza, è del tutto inutile, anche perché sono troppo piccoli (la femmina ha appena compiuto 6 anni e il maschio ne ha appena compiuti 8). Non capirebbero in che senso papà vive da un'altra parte. Cambiargli i programmi estivi per poi tornare a Roma e dirgli del vero cambiamento, sarebbe ancora più controproducente.

Comunque non capisco tutte le dissertazioni in ordine a quadretti di famiglia felice eccetera.
Non è che stiamo parlando di una coppia separata da dieci anni. Qua sono pochi mesi, non siamo neanche separati ancora ufficialmente.
Che c'entrano cinema, cene e altre varie? 
Quelle cose si riferivamo a me e a lei, mica a loro.
Quando comincia a propormi di andare al cinema lo propone a me, loro non sono contemplati.
Nè mi presterei mai a fare recite ridicole.
Nel momento in cui vedranno che papà c'è, anche se vive da un'altra parte, e che li porta a scuola, alle feste, al cinema, al parco; che quindi fa tutte le cose che faceva prima, solo che la sera dorme da un'altra parte, allora non ci sarà nessun problema a fare vacanze ognuno per conto suo o qualunque altra cosa.
Non capisco perché una bomba atomica che ha destabilizzato me che ho 42 anni debba essere buttata addosso a due poppanti in un periodo di vacanza, solo perché a me rode il chiccherone e lei fa lady godiva. No saranno 3 settimane a rovinarmi l'esistenza. Il mio unico problema è che lei non mi rompa le palle. Per il resto per loro vado in vacanza anche con Satana.
Ogni cosa a suo tempo.

Non so chi è che mi chiedeva se lei può essere definita cicala in questa momento.
La risposta è: assolutamente sì, per questo dico che a settembre prenderà la tranvata. La vita che aveva scelto, quella che AVEVAMO scelto per noi, le ripiomberà addosso prepotentemente, e la botta se la dovrà affrontare da sola.


----------



## Traccia (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, non era evitabile, per il semplice motivo che i bambini già sapevano che avremmo fatto determinate cose e le aspettano con allegria. Ne ho parlato anche con il mio terapeuta, il quale ritiene che visto che non stiamo ai ferri corti, mettersi a spiegare quello che sta succedendo mentre non sono a casa, sono fuori dal loro ambiente e sono in vacanza, è del tutto inutile, anche perché sono troppo piccoli (la femmina ha appena compiuto 6 anni e il maschio ne ha appena compiuti 8). Non capirebbero in che senso papà vive da un'altra parte. Cambiargli i programmi estivi per poi tornare a Roma e dirgli del vero cambiamento, sarebbe ancora più controproducente.
> 
> Comunque non capisco tutte le dissertazioni in ordine a quadretti di famiglia felice eccetera.
> Non è che stiamo parlando di una coppia separata da dieci anni. Qua sono pochi mesi, non siamo neanche separati ancora ufficialmente.
> ...


Avoja se le arriverà la tranvata!!! E chi cercherà x alleviarla? TE! Questo il paradosso! Tieni duro!!! Ora goditi la vacanza con i bimbi, è giusto che tu vada, loro devi spupazzarteli e farli star bene con la tua presenza ogni minuto possibile!


----------



## disincantata (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, non era evitabile, per il semplice motivo che i bambini già sapevano che avremmo fatto determinate cose e le aspettano con allegria. Ne ho parlato anche con il mio terapeuta, il quale ritiene che visto che non stiamo ai ferri corti, mettersi a spiegare quello che sta succedendo mentre non sono a casa, sono fuori dal loro ambiente e sono in vacanza, è del tutto inutile, anche perché sono troppo piccoli (la femmina ha appena compiuto 6 anni e il maschio ne ha appena compiuti 8). Non capirebbero in che senso papà vive da un'altra parte. Cambiargli i programmi estivi per poi tornare a Roma e dirgli del vero cambiamento, sarebbe ancora più controproducente.
> 
> Comunque non capisco tutte le dissertazioni in ordine a quadretti di famiglia felice eccetera.
> Non è che stiamo parlando di una coppia separata da dieci anni. Qua sono pochi mesi, non siamo neanche separati ancora ufficialmente.
> ...


Fai bene a non cambiare i programmi.  Sicuramente saprai tenere a bada tua moglie. 

Non sarebbe la prima a rinsavire dopo un tradimento. ...sempre tu sia disposto a perdonarla. 

Mi ricorda molto la storia di un altro forumista.....dopo le ferie cambio' atteggiamento e sono ancora insieme. 

Le sbornia passano. I cocci sono da incollare ma non tutti sono disposti a tenersi un vaso rotto.


----------



## Innominata (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark, scusasse se allora abbiamo  deragliato dal senso puntuale della tua domanda iniziale. Rispetto allora ai quesiti contenuti nel titolo, purtroppo e' sempre piuttosto trendy che anche due giorni dopo la scoperta del tradimento il traditore dia civilmente mostra di non sprezzare il coniuge tradito (mentre invece si sprezza parecchio il concetto di par condicio, perche' uno ha le alucce brillantinate  ai piedi per scavalcare le macerie, e l' altro le palle di piombo), di anzi elargirgli nella sua magnanimita' il tributo di considerarlo buon amico e civile collaboratore, come si conviene a persone evolute e soprattutto non cattive. non sei cattivo tu che ti sei fatto tradire, ne' io che ti ho tradito, cosi almeno nessuno dei due e' troppo obbligato a fare conti approfonditi. Altrettanto trendy e' che il tradito dimostri senza punto ferire di essere al di sopra delle umane debolezze, dando prova cosi di levatura, dignita' e nobilta'. Seredova docet, con le commosse celebrazioni che, oltre che averle fornito parecchie copertine, dimenticano di profilare il fatto che probabilmente e' molto ben organizzata per suo conto, e si e' con tanta nobile e umana comprensione guadagnata una mezza dozzina di proposte cinematografiche e televisive.


----------



## Dalida (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, non era evitabile, per il semplice motivo che i bambini già sapevano che avremmo fatto determinate cose e le aspettano con allegria. Ne ho parlato anche con il mio terapeuta, il quale ritiene che visto che non stiamo ai ferri corti, mettersi a spiegare quello che sta succedendo mentre non sono a casa, sono fuori dal loro ambiente e sono in vacanza, è del tutto inutile, anche perché sono troppo piccoli (la femmina ha appena compiuto 6 anni e il maschio ne ha appena compiuti 8). Non capirebbero in che senso papà vive da un'altra parte. Cambiargli i programmi estivi per poi tornare a Roma e dirgli del vero cambiamento, sarebbe ancora più controproducente.
> 
> Comunque non capisco tutte le dissertazioni in ordine a quadretti di famiglia felice eccetera.
> Non è che stiamo parlando di una coppia separata da dieci anni. Qua sono pochi mesi, non siamo neanche separati ancora ufficialmente.
> ...


Non volevo farti innervosire, ho chiesto solo per capire meglio la situazione.
Io poi non ho figli, quindi non ho esperienza di queste cose [se non da figlia, e comunque più grande dei tuoi] e ho parlato un po' in generale.

Nello specifico, mi sembra che tu ti stia comportando con lucidità e questo è un bene, si chiedono particolari in più solo per avere un quadro più definito.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Stark, scusasse se allora abbiamo  deragliato dal senso puntuale della tua domanda iniziale. Rispetto allora ai quesiti contenuti nel titolo, purtroppo e' sempre piuttosto trendy che anche due giorni dopo la scoperta del tradimento il traditore dia civilmente mostra di non sprezzare il coniuge tradito (mentre invece si sprezza parecchio il concetto di par condicio, perche' uno ha le alucce brillantinate  ai piedi per scavalcare le macerie, e l' altro le palle di piombo), di anzi elargirgli nella sua magnanimita' il tributo di considerarlo buon amico e civile collaboratore, come si conviene a persone evolute e soprattutto non cattive. non sei cattivo tu che ti sei fatto tradire, ne' io che ti ho tradito, cosi almeno nessuno dei due e' troppo obbligato a fare conti approfonditi. Altrettanto trendy e' che il tradito dimostri senza punto ferire di essere al di sopra delle umane debolezze, dando prova cosi di levatura, dignita' e nobilta'. Seredova docet, con le commosse celebrazioni che, oltre che averle fornito parecchie copertine, dimenticano di profilare il fatto che probabilmente e' molto ben organizzata per suo conto, e si e' con tanta nobile e umana comprensione guadagnata una mezza dozzina di proposte cinematografiche e televisive.


:up:


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

Oh ragazzi, ma non mi sono offeso, ci mancherebbe! Anzi scusate se ho dato questa impressione. E' il brutto del web, si puo' fraintendere il tono. Mi sono iscritto qui per confrontarmi con voi e mi state aiutando tantissimo, mi sento meno solo. Sarei un idiota ad incavolarmi. Sono aperto ad ogni critica e se necessario puntualizzo, anche per dare maggiori spunti. Non male il quadretto dipinto da Innominata, tutto tristemente vero, vittima e carnefice entrano in un diabolico loop da cui voglio uscire. Altra precisazione; attualmente non riuscirei mai a tornare con lei, in quanto mi ha dimostrato di non possedere alcuna colla per rimettere insieme alcun coccio. E io altro che cocci, sono disintegrato.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oh ragazzi, ma non mi sono offeso, ci mancherebbe! Anzi scusate se ho dato questa impressione. E' il brutto del web, si puo' fraintendere il tono. Mi sono iscritto qui per confrontarmi con voi e mi state aiutando tantissimo, mi sento meno solo. Sarei un idiota ad incavolarmi. Sono aperto ad ogni critica e se necessario puntualizzo, anche per dare maggiori spunti. Non male il quadretto dipinto da Innominata, tutto tristemente vero, vittima e carnefice entrano in un diabolico loop da cui voglio uscire. Altra precisazione; attualmente non riuscirei mai a tornare con lei, in quanto mi ha dimostrato di non possedere alcuna colla per rimettere insieme alcun coccio. E io altro che cocci, sono disintegrato.


Comprensibile che ora ti senta così ma mi sembri ben consapevole di tutto e scommetto che ti risolleverai più presto di quanto immagini :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oh ragazzi, ma non mi sono offeso, ci mancherebbe! Anzi scusate se ho dato questa impressione. E' il brutto del web, si puo' fraintendere il tono. Mi sono iscritto qui per confrontarmi con voi e mi state aiutando tantissimo, mi sento meno solo. Sarei un idiota ad incavolarmi. Sono aperto ad ogni critica e se necessario puntualizzo, anche per dare maggiori spunti. Non male il quadretto dipinto da Innominata, tutto tristemente vero, vittima e carnefice entrano in un diabolico loop da cui voglio uscire. Altra precisazione; attualmente non riuscirei mai a tornare con lei, in quanto mi ha dimostrato di non possedere alcuna colla per rimettere insieme alcun coccio. E io altro che cocci, sono disintegrato.


Non sperarci ma non escluderlo.
Si fanno tante stupidaggini nella vita. Tua moglie ne ha fatta una grossa e ha persino cercato di essere onesta, chiara e serena e di dimostrati (a modo SUO) che ti vuole bene e non vuole perderti.
Non sai come sarà con te quando ritroverà il senso della realtà.


----------



## Zod (9 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sperarci ma non escluderlo.
> Si fanno tante stupidaggini nella vita. Tua moglie ne ha fatta una grossa e ha persino cercato di essere onesta, chiara e serena e di dimostrati (a modo SUO) che ti vuole bene e non vuole perderti.
> Non sai come sarà con te quando ritroverà il senso della realtà.


Sicuramente gli rinfaccerà il fatto di non averle impedito di fare la cazzata che ha fatto. Il senso di irresponsabilità di talune persone non ha confini.


----------



## Calimero (9 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'evitamento del dolore si fa in molti modi. Certi tradimenti sono mezzucci per evitare il dolore per consolarsi senza affrontare i propri problemi irrisolti. E' naturale che se si attua questo espediente si tenda a continuare su questa linea anche dopo una separazione che invece rappresenta un lutto che va affrontato, vissuto ed elaborato.
> A volte vedo questo atteggiamento nel confronti dei figli che "vanno sempre preservati" sì, giusto e bello, ma preservati da cosa?
> Vanno preservati dalla conflittualità violenta, ma non dalla conflittualità che esiste ed è anche presente dentro di loro e nelle loro relazioni.
> La conflittualità va accolta, mostrata, elaborata anche per loro, per offrire un modello di risoluzione dei conflitti e anche di accettazione del fatto che certi conflitti non sono risolvibili ma si può trovare una modalità di relazione civile che tenga conto del conflitto e non lo neghi.
> Quello che si cerca di nascondere ai figli (convinti di tutelarli) è a volte non assumersi la responsabilità adulta dei propri errori, dei propri rimpianti e della propria fallacità. E' come quando muore un parente e non si sa come parlarne a un bambino. Il problema non è nel bambino ma nell'adulto.


d'accordo su ogni parola. evitare conflittualità per alleggerirsi la vita a me sembra un dovere nei propri e altrui confronti. dove non è possibile bisogna prendersi la responsabilità anche nei confronti dei figli, che non sono dei bicchieri di cristallo di boemia


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sicuramente gli rinfaccerà il fatto di non averle impedito di fare la cazzata che ha fatto. Il senso di irresponsabilità di talune persone non ha confini.


Si probabile proverà anche questa scusa, prima si ammette di aver sbagliato poi si aggiunge .... Però tu ... E si riversa sull'altro una miriade di responsabilità :smile:


----------



## Calimero (9 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sicuramente gli rinfaccerà il fatto di non averle impedito di fare la cazzata che ha fatto. Il senso di irresponsabilità di talune persone non ha confini.


sicuramente mi sembra un termine eccessivo


----------



## Calimero (9 Agosto 2014)

fiammetta ha detto:


> Si probabile proverà anche questa scusa, prima si ammette di aver sbagliato e poi si aggiunge .... Però tu ... E si riversa sull'altro una miriade di responsabilità :smile:


spesso pero è colpa di chi ha ricevuto il torto che permette certi atteggiamenti.e a quel punto non ci si puo lamentare troppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> spesso pero è colpa di chi ha ricevuto il torto che permette certi atteggiamenti.e a quel punto non ci si puo lamentare troppo.


Vero infatti al primo però tu bisognerebbe troncare la comunicazione


----------



## Calimero (9 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero infatti al primo però tu bisognerebbe troncare la comunicazione


meglio se in maniera maleducata. casomai non si dovesse capire ben il concetto:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> meglio se in maniera maleducata. casomai non si dovesse capire ben il concetto:carneval:


Vero molti hanno problemi di comprensione  nonostante ciò :smile:


----------



## disincantata (9 Agosto 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> spesso pero è colpa di chi ha ricevuto il torto che permette certi atteggiamenti.e a quel punto non ci si puo lamentare troppo.


Lo penso pure io.

 Dicono quello  che sanno che per l'altro è sopportabile. Oppure non hanno freni se credono di non aver nulla da perdere o di essere insostituibili.


----------



## Calimero (9 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo penso pure io.
> 
> Dicono quello  che sanno che per l'altro è sopportabile. Oppure non hanno freni se credono di non aver nulla da perdere o di essere insostituibili.


esatto. immagino perché a me non è successo ma doversi accollare anche il superio del traditore deve essere insopportabile


----------



## Dalida (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oh ragazzi, ma non mi sono offeso, ci mancherebbe! Anzi scusate se ho dato questa impressione. E' il brutto del web, si puo' fraintendere il tono. Mi sono iscritto qui per confrontarmi con voi e mi state aiutando tantissimo, mi sento meno solo. Sarei un idiota ad incavolarmi. Sono aperto ad ogni critica e se necessario puntualizzo, anche per dare maggiori spunti. Non male il quadretto dipinto da Innominata, tutto tristemente vero, vittima e carnefice entrano in un diabolico loop da cui voglio uscire. Altra precisazione; attualmente non riuscirei mai a tornare con lei, in quanto mi ha dimostrato di non possedere alcuna colla per rimettere insieme alcun coccio. E io altro che cocci, sono disintegrato.


Dall'esterno a me non sembri disintegrato.
Non fraintendermi, non sto assolutamente dicendo che tu non stia soffrendo o che tu non sia spaesato ecc. ti voglio solo dire che mi sembri più equilibrato rispetto a tanti altri [e con questo non voglio manco dire che gli altri fanno male, ognuno reagisce come può].

Da quello che scrivi, mi pare tu stia tenendo botta in maniera più che decorosa.


----------



## Dalida (9 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Sicuramente gli rinfaccerà il fatto di non averle impedito di fare la cazzata che ha fatto. Il senso di irresponsabilità di talune persone non ha confini.


Beh, questo però è un processo alle intenzioni.


----------



## Nobody (9 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi sai bene che non è così facile mollare lì baracca e burattini e andarsene no?


mai pensato fosse facile, conte... ma qualche volta è necessario scegliere la strada più difficile.


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, non era evitabile, per il semplice motivo che i bambini già sapevano che avremmo fatto determinate cose e le aspettano con allegria. Ne ho parlato anche con il mio terapeuta, il quale ritiene che visto che non stiamo ai ferri corti, mettersi a spiegare quello che sta succedendo mentre non sono a casa, sono fuori dal loro ambiente e sono in vacanza, è del tutto inutile, anche perché sono troppo piccoli (la femmina ha appena compiuto 6 anni e il maschio ne ha appena compiuti 8). Non capirebbero in che senso papà vive da un'altra parte. Cambiargli i programmi estivi per poi tornare a Roma e dirgli del vero cambiamento, sarebbe ancora più controproducente.
> 
> Comunque non capisco tutte le dissertazioni in ordine a quadretti di famiglia felice eccetera.
> Non è che stiamo parlando di una coppia separata da dieci anni. Qua sono pochi mesi, non siamo neanche separati ancora ufficialmente.
> ...


io...allora se la risposta è sì ti chiedevo se ti torna, da come conosci tua moglie, ovvero se lo avresti mai detto, in base al suo carattere...mi ha colpito la cosa di mandare i bimbi in vacanza dai nonni per lungo tempo: lo avevate già fatto?
o ti sembra radicalmente cambiata e stop?


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Dall'esterno a me non sembri disintegrato.
> Non fraintendermi, non sto assolutamente dicendo che tu non stia soffrendo o che tu non sia spaesato ecc. ti voglio solo dire che mi sembri più equilibrato rispetto a tanti altri [e con questo non voglio manco dire che gli altri fanno male, ognuno reagisce come può].
> 
> Da quello che scrivi, mi pare tu stia tenendo botta in maniera più che decorosa.


Ma guarda, non mi vergogno a dire che il primo mese piangevo come un vitello in continuazione, addirittura sul lavoro. Tanto da dovermene tornare a casa. Poi mi sono calmato e ho deciso di chiedere supporto psicologico perche' sentivo che andavo via di testa e mi stavo convincendo di essere una nullita'. Questo e' disintegrare. La mia lucidita' attuale e' frutto di mesi di profondo lavoro su me stesso e di alcune persone anche inattese che mi hanno teso la mano per tirarmi fuori dal pozzo. Ora c'e' una insopportabile sensazione di vuoto, tanta rabbia che ho incanalato nell'attivita' fisica andando a correre almeno un'ora al giorno, e una tristezza che se ne sta seduta come una scimmia sulla mia spalla. Considerando che caratterialmente sono quello che a roma si definisce "cazzeggione", direi che la botta e' grossa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma guarda, non mi vergogno a dire che il primo mese piangevo come un vitello in continuazione, addirittura sul lavoro. Tanto da dovermene tornare a casa. Poi mi sono calmato e ho deciso di chiedere supporto psicologico perche' sentivo che andavo via di testa e mi stavo convincendo di essere una nullita'. Questo e' disintegrare. La mia lucidita' attuale e' frutto di mesi di profondo lavoro su me stesso e di alcune persone anche inattese che mi hanno teso la mano per tirarmi fuori dal pozzo. Ora c'e' una insopportabile sensazione di vuoto, tanta rabbia che ho incanalato nell'attivita' fisica andando a correre almeno un'ora al giorno, e una tristezza che se ne sta seduta come una scimmia sulla mia spalla. Considerando che caratterialmente sono quello che a roma si definisce "cazzeggione", direi che la botta e' grossa.


Ogni tanto coccola quella scimmia che ti farà compagnia ancora per un bel po'.


----------



## Dalida (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma guarda, non mi vergogno a dire che il primo mese piangevo come un vitello in continuazione, addirittura sul lavoro. Tanto da dovermene tornare a casa. Poi mi sono calmato e ho deciso di chiedere supporto psicologico perche' sentivo che andavo via di testa e mi stavo convincendo di essere una nullita'. Questo e' disintegrare. La mia lucidita' attuale e' frutto di mesi di profondo lavoro su me stesso e di alcune persone anche inattese che mi hanno teso la mano per tirarmi fuori dal pozzo. Ora c'e' una insopportabile sensazione di vuoto, tanta rabbia che ho incanalato nell'attivita' fisica andando a correre almeno un'ora al giorno, e una tristezza che se ne sta seduta come una scimmia sulla mia spalla. Considerando che caratterialmente sono quello che a roma si definisce "cazzeggione", direi che la botta e' grossa.



Un po' di dramma iniziale è normale.
quando il mio ex è andato via di casa sono stata male, e la situazione non è nemmeno paragonabile per una serie di motivi.
stai andando bene, secondo me, da quello che leggo. continua così [un po' di incoraggiamento] senza cedere a mancanze di rispetto.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> io...allora se la risposta è sì ti chiedevo se ti torna, da come conosci tua moglie, ovvero se lo avresti mai detto, in base al suo carattere...mi ha colpito la cosa di mandare i bimbi in vacanza dai nonni per lungo tempo: lo avevate già fatto?
> o ti sembra radicalmente cambiata e stop?


I bambini sono sempre andati dai nonni, ma mai da giugno. Non c'e' un vero cambiamento ma una regressione, sembra la 25enne che conobbi io con la differenza che e' ancora piu' affascinante. Gia' aveva frotte di lumaconi all'epoca, figuriamoci adesso. Il cambiamento radicale e' solo verso di me. E' come se avesse riformattato il cervello, gli unici dati persi riguardano me, noi.


----------



## free (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> I bambini sono sempre andati dai nonni, ma mai da giugno. Non c'e' un vero cambiamento ma una regressione, sembra la 25enne che conobbi io *con la differenza che e' ancora piu' affascinante.* Gia' aveva frotte di lumaconi all'epoca, figuriamoci adesso. Il cambiamento radicale e' solo verso di me. E' come se avesse riformattato il cervello, gli unici dati persi riguardano me, noi.


in che senso più affascinante?
anche ai tuoi occhi, che però sai benissimo che ora è una mamma con figli temporaneamente lontani e non la 25enne spensierata che hai conosciuto anni fa?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma guarda, non mi vergogno a dire che il primo mese piangevo come un vitello in continuazione, addirittura sul lavoro. Tanto da dovermene tornare a casa. Poi mi sono calmato e ho deciso di chiedere supporto psicologico perche' sentivo che andavo via di testa e mi stavo convincendo di essere una nullita'. Questo e' disintegrare. La mia lucidita' attuale e' frutto di mesi di profondo lavoro su me stesso e di alcune persone anche inattese che mi hanno teso la mano per tirarmi fuori dal pozzo. Ora c'e' una insopportabile sensazione di vuoto, tanta rabbia che ho incanalato nell'attivita' fisica andando a correre almeno un'ora al giorno, e una tristezza che se ne sta seduta come una scimmia sulla mia spalla. Considerando che caratterialmente sono quello che a roma si definisce "cazzeggione", direi che la botta e' grossa.


Ognuno reagisce come sente, piangere può aiutare a scaricare molta negatività


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> I bambini sono sempre andati dai nonni, ma mai da giugno. Non c'e' un vero cambiamento ma una regressione, sembra la 25enne che conobbi io con la differenza che e' ancora piu' affascinante. Gia' aveva frotte di lumaconi all'epoca, figuriamoci adesso. Il cambiamento radicale e' solo verso di me. E' come se avesse riformattato il cervello, gli unici dati persi riguardano me, noi.


L'ultima  frase e tristissima :singleeye: ai tuoi occhi ora è più affascinante ?


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ultima  frase e tristissima :singleeye: ai tuoi occhi ora è più affascinante ?


Non e' piu' affascinante ora, e' diventata piu' affascinante negli anni, come capita a molte persone.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non e' piu' affascinante ora, e' diventata piu' affascinante negli anni, come capita a molte persone.


Ah ok :smile:avevo capito che il fatto fosse di nuovo libera e ampiamente corteggiata la rendesse ancora più affascina ten ai tuoi occhi :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Andiamo per ordine:
> A) come moglie sorvoliamo..ma come mamma è da 110 e lode. Non ha parlato con i bambini e anzi ha spesso parlato con me di come comportarci con loro. I bambini sono l'unica sua reale preoccupazione, pur essendo (per assurdo) uno dei principali motivi di un'estrema stanchezza "esistenziale" che l'attanaglia;
> 
> B) qui non è questione di tenere o non tenere a mia moglie. Ci ho parlato per nottate intere, ho cercato di ragionare, ho esaminato i nostri errori e i miei errori, ho esternato ogni mio sentimento con parole e concetti che probabilmente molte donne nella loro vita non si sono mai sentite dire e pagherebbero di tasca propria per sentirli. L'unico risultato è stato un muro. Anzi, ho fatto anche male a tentare così passionalmente di salvare la baracca, perché mi sono messo nelle sue mani, quelle stesse che avevano appena tirato lo sciacquone per mandarmi nella fogna;
> ...


A me piace molto quello che scrivi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, si lavora su quello.
> Mai detto che sia una persona pessima, è con me che è stata pessima, ma io sono una piccola porzione di umanità. Il resto dell'umanità sarà sicuramente più bravo di me a tirar fuori tutto ciò che di buono c'è in lei.


Gran bel post


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me i figli si domandano: "Ma se vanno tanto d'accordo, perché si sono separati?"
> E soprattutto; "Se si trattano così bene e stanno bene insieme eppure si sono lasciati, che sicurezza ho che non lasceranno me?"


Perchè non si amano più ma di vogliono bene e di rispettano.
I miei amici separati spesso sono a cena casa mia. Ferragosto usciremo tutti insieme. I ragazzi sono sereni e scelgono ogni gg dove dormire a secondo degli impegni.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non si amano più ma di vogliono bene e di rispettano.
> I miei amici separati spesso sono a cena casa mia. Ferragosto usciremo tutti insieme. I ragazzi sono sereni e scelgono ogni gg dove dormire a secondo degli impegni.


Da quanto sono separati?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quanto sono separati?


Hanno convissuto due anni dopo essersi separati legalmente. Ora vivono in due case da due anni circa.
Nei nostri rapporti di frequentazione é cambiato pochissimo. Vedo più spesso lui ma spessissimo siamo tutti insieme.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hanno convissuto due anni dopo essersi separati legalmente. Ora vivono in due case da due anni circa.
> Nei nostri rapporti di frequentazione é cambiato pochissimo. Vedo più spesso lui ma spessissimo siamo tutti insieme.


Però !! Non facile riuscisse a superare con queste modalità:smile:


----------



## Stark72 (9 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piace molto quello che scrivi


Grazie 

Comunque, il primo giorno di vacanza è andato tutto sommato benino, niente punzecchiate.
Penso che molto abbia influito il fatto che mia sorella a sorpresa (non mi aveva detto nulla) ha affittato un appartamentino dove siamo noi. Una presenza ulteriore stempera molto e presumo che l'abbia fatto proprio per questo.
Tra l'altro mia sorella mi ha detto che lei nel primo pomeriggio era incazzata con me. Ora, a parte che non me ne ero accorto, ma giuro che non saprei dire quale poteva essere il motivo  :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non si amano più ma di vogliono bene e di rispettano.
> I miei amici separati spesso sono a cena casa mia. Ferragosto usciremo tutti insieme. I ragazzi sono sereni e scelgono ogni gg dove dormire a secondo degli impegni.


Un conto è dopo, un altro subito.
E poi spiegare che non si va d'accordo è comprensibile per un bambino perché anche lui litiga o fatica ad andare d'accordo con alcuni. E' persino comprensibile che prima non si andava d'accordo e poi si è tornati ad andare d'accordo. La differenza tra voler bene e amare è più difficile da spiegare. Non solo ai bambini.


----------



## disincantata (10 Agosto 2014)

Starmail72 ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Comunque, il primo giorno di vacanza è andato tutto sommato benino, niente punzecchiate.
> Penso che molto abbia influito il fatto che mia sorella a sorpresa (non mi aveva detto nulla) ha affittato un appartamentino dove siamo noi. Una presenza ulteriore stempera molto e presumo che l'abbia fatto proprio per questo.
> Tra l'altro mia sorella mi ha detto che lei nel primo pomeriggio era incazzata con me. Ora, a parte che non me ne ero accorto, ma giuro che non saprei dire quale poteva essere il motivo  :mrgreen:


Hai una sorella in gamba..ed altruista.I bambini amano molto la compagnia degli zii e se ci sono, ancora meglio, dei cugini. 
Inoltre hai una persona importante con cui parlare e distrarti.

Magari tua moglie comincia a capire che sta sbagliando tutto.....si arrabbia con te di riflesso.

Buone vacanze. Spero troviate bel tempo sempre.


----------



## erab (10 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Comunque, il primo giorno di vacanza è andato tutto sommato benino, niente punzecchiate.
> Penso che molto abbia influito il fatto che mia sorella a sorpresa (non mi aveva detto nulla) ha affittato un appartamentino dove siamo noi. Una presenza ulteriore stempera molto e presumo che l'abbia fatto proprio per questo.
> Tra l'altro mia sorella mi ha detto che lei nel primo pomeriggio era incazzata con me. Ora, a parte che non me ne ero accorto, ma giuro che non saprei dire quale poteva essere il motivo  :mrgreen:


mmmm... non ho capito, era tua sorella o tua moglie quella incazzata?


----------



## Innominata (10 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è dopo, un altro subito.
> E poi spiegare che non si va d'accordo è comprensibile per un bambino perché anche lui litiga o fatica ad andare d'accordo con alcuni. E' persino comprensibile che prima non si andava d'accordo e poi si è tornati ad andare d'accordo. La differenza tra voler bene e amare è più difficile da spiegare. Non solo ai bambini.


Sai che mi trova molto d'accordo? Si potrebbe rispondere che in assenza per motivi anagrafici di raggiunte capacita' di comprensione e giudizio, anche qui le cose "passerebbero", verrebbero percepite. Gli effetti dei percetti subliminali che "passano" e sedimentano danno conto di se' parecchi anni dopo. Non dico che non si puo' raggiungere uno stato come quello descritto da Farfalla, al contrario e' quello auspicabile. Quello che cercavo di dire prima e' che dovrebbe essere cosi tutelando una condizione il piu possibile di parita' affettiva tra gli ex coniugi, di rispetto, perche' questo e' uno degli elementi del rispetto, dello stato di chi sta facendo la fatica maggiore, sta lavorando piu ' faticosamente, con la sensibilita' ustionata. Se gli intenti sono buoni, e cioe gli elementi del beneo e stemperamento degli eventuali conflitti, nella buona pratica del rispetto ci dovrebbe essere la tutelaove richiesto  dei tempi d'attesa, dell' accudimento della propria sofferenza, il non trascurare il lavoro dell' elaborazione del dolore e dello smarrimento. Per uno "strano" assetto psicologico che si crea, e' abbastanza facile che il traditore sia portato a sottovalutarlo o a pensare che il lavoro debba essere accorciato nei tempi e negli effetti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sai che mi trova molto d'accordo? Si potrebbe rispondere che in assenza per motivi anagrafici di raggiunte capacita' di comprensione e giudizio, anche qui le cose "passerebbero", verrebbero percepite. Gli effetti dei percetti subliminali che "passano" e sedimentano danno conto di se' parecchi anni dopo. Non dico che non si puo' raggiungere uno stato come quello descritto da Farfalla, al contrario e' quello auspicabile. Quello che cercavo di dire prima e' che dovrebbe essere cosi tutelando una condizione il piu possibile di parita' affettiva tra gli ex coniugi, di rispetto, perche' questo e' uno degli elementi del rispetto, dello stato di chi sta facendo la fatica maggiore, sta lavorando piu ' faticosamente, con la sensibilita' ustionata. Se gli intenti sono buoni, e cioe gli elementi del beneo e stemperamento degli eventuali conflitti, nella buona pratica del rispetto ci dovrebbe essere la tutelaove richiesto  dei tempi d'attesa, dell' accudimento della propria sofferenza, il non trascurare il lavoro dell' elaborazione del dolore e dello smarrimento. Per uno "strano" assetto psicologico che si crea, e' abbastanza facile che il traditore sia portato a sottovalutarlo o a pensare che il lavoro debba essere accorciato nei tempi e negli effetti.


Con i figli in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa si sbaglia e i conti li pagano i figli ma anche i genitori, prima o poi. Pensare che si possa uscire da conflitti di coppia, che sono sempre anche famigliari, tradimenti e separazioni senza conti da pagare mi sembra illusorio.


----------



## Stark72 (10 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> mmmm... non ho capito, era tua sorella o tua moglie quella incazzata?


mia moglie ovviamente


----------



## disincantata (10 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hanno convissuto due anni dopo essersi separati legalmente. Ora vivono in due case da due anni circa.
> Nei nostri rapporti di frequentazione é cambiato pochissimo. Vedo più spesso lui ma spessissimo siamo tutti insieme.


Conosco pure io una coppia di separati molto amici, addirittura la nuova compagna di lui fa i regali all'ex moglie e passano tutte le feste comandate insieme....però si cornificavano da anni a vicenda da sposati, quindi niente drammi quando hanno deciso di separarsi, altre situazioni.

Se uno/una ti tradisce e tu ne sei innamorato e come conseguenza devi pure liberarle casa, assumerti oneri,vedere i figli parttime,  ce ne passa prima di riuscire a  considerarla amica. Se mai ci riuscirai.


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

Due ore di sfogo. Dalle 23 fino a pochi minuti fa, ero un fiume in piena. Niente urli, niente drammi, solo tata fermezza e durezza.
Al secondo giorno di convivenza forzata per una vacanza che non sento affatto, ho sentito il bisogno di buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio schifo, il disprezzo verso me stesso che non riesco a detestarla, lo sdegno per i miei sentimenti calpestati, tritati, masticati e poi sputati. La stupida, incoerente, idiota, malsana, demente, inutile voglia di andare a spaccare la faccia a quel figlio di puttana che si sbatte la persona che era al centro della mia vita (comunque non lo farei mai, anche s neon so come reagirei beccandolo per caso).
L'irrefrenabile voglia di mandare tutti al diavolo.
La belva che mi assale nel vedere che mentre sto così, mentre la mia vita (almeno per il momento) va a puttane, la vita della persona che ti ha fatto tutto questo prosegue serena, e quella persona ha il coraggio di pretendere da te qualcosa.
L'estrema rabbia di non sentirsi dire nemmeno un "mi dispiace" di circostanza, di non vedere un minimo segno di sincero pentimento. Non perché ciò possa portare a chissà cosa, ma giusto per sentirsi almeno ancora una persona.

Lei all'inizio ha provato ad accollarmela, ha provato a tirare fuori argomenti a me sfavoreli, anche fondati in parte, perché IO, anche in questo momento, non ho alcun problema a dire "sì, forse in quella cosa ho sbagliato, hai ragione". Ma erano stronzate, cazzate risolvibili con un minimo di buona volontà e rispetto. Senza buttarsi tra le braccia della prima testa di cazzo che ha saputo approfittare della povera donna in crisi esistenziale.
Alla lunga però non ha potuto fare altro che stare in silenzio a subire la carica della mia bestia inferocita, senza dire nulla, guardandomi con quei due occhioni che un tempo mi fecero vedere il paradiso e oggi sono la porta dell'inferno.
Almeno un'ora di monologo da seccare la gola.
Poi lei in silenzio si è alzata e se n'è appena andata a letto.
Vorrei tanto che passasse la stessa notte di merda che passerò io. 
Ma non sarà così, e domani probabilmente avrà anche il coraggio di essere offesa, anche se nei suoi confronti non ho usato un solo termine offensivo.

Non mi sento meglio, non mi sentirò meglio nei prossimi giorni, ma almeno spero che non pretenderà più nulla da me.
Qualunque cosa lei voglia deve venirsela a prendere e deve guadagnarsela, fosse anche un sorriso.
Mi sono rotto le palle di "capire" e di farmi carico di tutto. A ben vedere mi rendo conto che dicome sto io non frega un cazzo a nessuno.

Scusate il turpiloquio, sono un po' agitato. E' una pessima notte fantasticamente stellata qui al mare, e ho una gran voglia di piangere.


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Due ore di sfogo. Dalle 23 fino a pochi minuti fa, ero un fiume in piena. Niente urli, niente drammi, solo tata fermezza e durezza.
> Al secondo giorno di convivenza forzata per una vacanza che non sento affatto, ho sentito il bisogno di buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio schifo, il disprezzo verso me stesso che non riesco a detestarla, lo sdegno per i miei sentimenti calpestati, tritati, masticati e poi sputati. La stupida, incoerente, idiota, malsana, demente, inutile voglia di andare a spaccare la faccia a quel figlio di puttana che si sbatte la persona che era al centro della mia vita (comunque non lo farei mai, anche s neon so come reagirei beccandolo per caso).
> L'irrefrenabile voglia di mandare tutti al diavolo.
> La belva che mi assale nel vedere che mentre sto così, mentre la mia vita (almeno per il momento) va a puttane, la vita della persona che ti ha fatto tutto questo prosegue serena, e quella persona ha il coraggio di pretendere da te qualcosa.
> ...




mi dispiace stark.delle notti così le passai un anno fa d'agosto.lui in italia coi celllulari spenti perché voleva "pensare" ed io a piangere come una cretina per rabbia e dolore...quello che ti posso dire è che sia che parli e ti chieda scusa sia che stia zitta sempre ti gireranno le palle, sempre ti arrabbierai nello stesso modo.non ci sono le parole giuste che un traditore possa dire al tradito per alleviare il suo dolore.solo cancellare il passato ti farebbe stare meglio ma lei questo non lo puo fare....ci vuole pazienza per passare le vacanze vicino a lei senza prenderla a parolacce  ma provaci.se non ci riesci saluta e vattene perché devi anche pensare a stare bene tu.un abbraccio.


----------



## Traccia (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Due ore di sfogo. Dalle 23 fino a pochi minuti fa, ero un fiume in piena. Niente urli, niente drammi, solo tata fermezza e durezza.
> Al secondo giorno di convivenza forzata per una vacanza che non sento affatto, ho sentito il bisogno di buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio schifo, il disprezzo verso me stesso che non riesco a detestarla, lo sdegno per i miei sentimenti calpestati, tritati, masticati e poi sputati. La stupida, incoerente, idiota, malsana, demente, inutile voglia di andare a spaccare la faccia a quel figlio di puttana che si sbatte la persona che era al centro della mia vita (comunque non lo farei mai, anche s neon so come reagirei beccandolo per caso).
> L'irrefrenabile voglia di mandare tutti al diavolo.
> La belva che mi assale nel vedere che mentre sto così, mentre la mia vita (almeno per il momento) va a puttane, la vita della persona che ti ha fatto tutto questo prosegue serena, e quella persona ha il coraggio di pretendere da te qualcosa.
> ...


Beh...prima o poi bisognava passare anche di qui...a mio avviso è un passo in avanti, doloroso ma necessario, un piccolo segno positivo del tuo percorso obbligato: non starsene li a 'subire'  (cornuto e mazziato!!!!) ma iniziare da qui, urlare più x te che x lei (che da un orecchio le entra, dall'altro esce, ognuno si difende come può) ma a mio avviso a te qsta smossa fa bene. Inizia la rivoluzione e cambiamento? Un inizio...qualcosa si muove. Troppe volte ancora dovrai farlo, rifarlo, riuccidere il lupo, star di merda, risalire, ricadere...il percorso è lungo ma secondo me l'hai iniziato bene. Hai una grande forza. Dajeeeeeeee


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi dispiace stark.delle notti così le passai un anno fa d'agosto.lui in italia coi celllulari spenti perché voleva "pensare" ed io a piangere come una cretina per rabbia e dolore...quello che ti posso dire è che sia che parli e ti chieda scusa sia che stia zitta sempre ti gireranno le palle,stesso mod sempre ti arrabbierai nello stesso modo.*non ci sono le parole giuste che un traditore possa dire al tradito* per alleviare il suo dolore.solo cancellare il passato ti farebbe stare meglio ma lei questo non lo puo fare....ci vuole pazienza per passare le vacanze vicino a lei senza prenderla a parolacce  ma provaci.se non ci riesci saluta e vattene perché devi anche pensare a stare bene tu.un abbraccio.




Su questo personalmente non sono d'accordo.

Sono molto importanti le parole (e pure i fatti) che il traditore fa dopo la scoperta del tradimento.

Da un 'mi dispiace ho sbagliato' sincero, a gesti di affetto e premure, a cercare di capire lo stato d'animo del tradito, a non girarsi dall'altra parte per  voler dormire, una scusa per non parlarne  quando tu stai malissimo....a tantissime altre cose che o non dice o dice senza mancanza di tatto o senza pensare al male che ti fa dicendole.

Mi vengono  in mente, a caso, le uscite infelici del marito di Apollonia DOPO!

O le stesse di tuo marito sull'atmosfera che riusciva a creare la sua amica....se le tenessero per loro certe assurdità.


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su questo personalmente non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Sono molto importanti le parole (e pure i fatti) che il traditore fa dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
> 
> ...


Quando scopri il tradimento non credi ad una sola parola di quelle che ti dice il traditore e la parola "sincerità" la vedi come leggenda per moooooooolto tempo dopo, non credi a niente  più. Ecco solo i fatti possono far ricredere.Mio marito si è comportato come un elefante in una cristalleria e si merita il premio di rozzo/insensibile 2013 ma voglio sperare non siano tutti così i traditori.....


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quando scopri il tradimento non credi ad una sola parola di quelle che ti dice il traditore e la parola "sincerità" la vedi come leggenda per moooooooolto tempo dopo, non credi a niente  più. Ecco solo i fatti possono far ricredere.Mio marito si è comportato come un elefante in una cristalleria e si merita il premio di rozzo/insensibile 2013 ma voglio sperare non siano tutti così i traditori.....



Ciao 

è vero da un lato, che non ci sono parole ... 
ma dall'altro, c'è il buon senso, l'empatia, i ricordi ...
ed è assurdo chiedere amicizia come se nulla fosse accaduto. 
È allucinante ... come ritrovarsi un estraneo di fronte ... 

Spero, che con questo sfogo, l'abbia svegliata ... e riportata con i piedi per terra.
Così, che realizza che certe cose non possono più essere ... non le può chiedere. 
Non puoi pretendere il cinquino e il panino ... un po' di dignità e rispetto, cavolo. 

Tanta forza ... veramente tanta ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Due ore di sfogo. Dalle 23 fino a pochi minuti fa, ero un fiume in piena. Niente urli, niente drammi, solo tata fermezza e durezza.
> Al secondo giorno di convivenza forzata per una vacanza che non sento affatto, ho sentito il bisogno di buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio schifo, il disprezzo verso me stesso che non riesco a detestarla, lo sdegno per i miei sentimenti calpestati, tritati, masticati e poi sputati. La stupida, incoerente, idiota, malsana, demente, inutile voglia di andare a spaccare la faccia a quel figlio di puttana che si sbatte la persona che era al centro della mia vita (comunque non lo farei mai, anche s neon so come reagirei beccandolo per caso).
> L'irrefrenabile voglia di mandare tutti al diavolo.
> La belva che mi assale nel vedere che mentre sto così, mentre la mia vita (almeno per il momento) va a puttane, la vita della persona che ti ha fatto tutto questo prosegue serena, e quella persona ha il coraggio di pretendere da te qualcosa.
> ...


Ho risposto tre volte a questa discussione, ma mi si è sempre cancellato tutto. Riassumo.
Descrivi molto bene certe cose, in modo particolare rappresenti un elemento della scena che può assumere caratteri devastanti, e cioè la disparità di stato tra le due parti. Il cammino, i percorsi, sembrano diversi anche qui, aumentando con questo lo sconcerto e l'impotenza. e cioè da una parte c'è il fiume in piena, che vuole scorrere con forza, raccogliendo, lasciando affiorare, trasportando, travolgendo, e dall'altra un insopportabile misto di ignavia, imperturbabilità, ambiguità, che con terrore ci si accorge che vorresti chiamare vigliaccheria e malafede. Le esigenze sono diverse, da una parte si vuole ridare una forma comprensibile a una quotidianità improvvisamente distorta e minacciosa, cercare i nomi e le identità che sembrano dispersi, dall'altra si aderisce all'esigenza di preservare in qualche modo l'altra vita, non doppia ma raddoppiata. In questo il tradito, nella migliore delle ipotesi, per sopravvivere, viene  più rapidamente (seppure disordinatamente) messo di fronte agli elementi potenzialmente più strutturanti che può dare un tradimento, e cioè lo sforzo di gestire la rabbia, vedere i conflitti, desiderare di farci qualcosa, la necessità di cercare risposte per sopravvivere e modificare i bordi distorti che hanno assunto le cose. Due linguaggi diversi che possono aumentare lo scarto, scaraventare a una distanza ambigua e incalcolabile. Secondo me ci sono due modi fondamentali per guadare questa prima fase, uno è aversi sotto gli occhi sempre, e avendosi sotto gli occhi spalare, dissodare, repertare, attualizzare, infuturare, dando fondo a tutti i percorsi dei propri linguaggi e dei propri stati ora e prima. Però con la presenza dei figli certo non è facile. L'altra è procedere ognuno per proprio conto, cercando onestamente di ricevere ognuno notizie di sé, e dando conto dello spazio condiviso all'altro periodicamente, sulle sorti che questo sta incontrando dentro. In tutto questo bisogna avvicinarsi, non certo uniformarsi, a una maggiore comunanza di linguaggio (dico linguaggio interno), perché all'inizio la disparità credo sia veramente devastante. Un campo minato, le forche caudine, una fonte avvelenata. Forza.


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero da un lato, che non ci sono parole ...
> ma dall'altro, c'è il buon senso, l'empatia, i ricordi ...
> ...


La moglie di stark cerca di minimizzare le sue colpe attribuendo il tradimento ad eventuali mancanze di stark come se tradirlo fosse stata la evoluzione naturale di un matrimonio che non la soddisfava e non uno sbaglio enorme.Fino a quando non farà il suo esame di coscienza farà fatica a capire la sofferenza di stark e a rispettarlo come dovrebbe.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Due ore di sfogo. Dalle 23 fino a pochi minuti fa, ero un fiume in piena. Niente urli, niente drammi, solo tata fermezza e durezza.
> Al secondo giorno di convivenza forzata per una vacanza che non sento affatto, ho sentito il bisogno di buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio schifo, il disprezzo verso me stesso che non riesco a detestarla, lo sdegno per i miei sentimenti calpestati, tritati, masticati e poi sputati. La stupida, incoerente, idiota, malsana, demente, inutile voglia di andare a spaccare la faccia a quel figlio di puttana che si sbatte la persona che era al centro della mia vita (comunque non lo farei mai, anche s neon so come reagirei beccandolo per caso).
> L'irrefrenabile voglia di mandare tutti al diavolo.
> La belva che mi assale nel vedere che mentre sto così, mentre la mia vita (almeno per il momento) va a puttane, la vita della persona che ti ha fatto tutto questo prosegue serena, e quella persona ha il coraggio di pretendere da te qualcosa.
> ...


Caro,
non è giusto che tu ti senta così, non è giusto.
tua moglie mi fa una rabbia....ma non la si può cambiare.
ho letto tutto il post, ma non ero intervenuta perché .....io non credo che tu ora possa stare li, figli o non figli.
d'altra parte non credo neppure che tu sia pronto a sentirtelo dire.
non so, le parole di sconosciuti rischiano di suonare scontate  di circostanza, e presuntuose.
mi sentirei di scrivere che lei non si sta dimostrando una madre da 110 e lode....non perché ti ha lasciato, ma avrebbe potuto, anzi, dovuto, tutelarvi da un dolore eccessivo e inutile, che per forza si ripercuote sui figli, in quella fascia di età poi...
e il problema non è tanto che non lo sia, da 110, (in fondo chi lo è ......io no di certo.....) ma che tu la vedi così, ora.
Basta. 
Forse facevo meglio a non scrivere, ti abbraccio.

laura


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Due ore di sfogo. Dalle 23 fino a pochi minuti fa, ero un fiume in piena. Niente urli, niente drammi, solo tata fermezza e durezza.
> Al secondo giorno di convivenza forzata per una vacanza che non sento affatto, ho sentito il bisogno di buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio schifo, il disprezzo verso me stesso che non riesco a detestarla, lo sdegno per i miei sentimenti calpestati, tritati, masticati e poi sputati. La stupida, incoerente, idiota, malsana, demente, inutile voglia di andare a spaccare la faccia a quel figlio di puttana che si sbatte la persona che era al centro della mia vita (comunque non lo farei mai, anche s neon so come reagirei beccandolo per caso).
> L'irrefrenabile voglia di mandare tutti al diavolo.
> La belva che mi assale nel vedere che mentre sto così, mentre la mia vita (almeno per il momento) va a puttane, la vita della persona che ti ha fatto tutto questo prosegue serena, e quella persona ha il coraggio di pretendere da te qualcosa.
> ...


Un consiglio del cazzo.
Provate a fare i ragazzini giusto la durata di questa vacanza e vedete che succede. Niente rancori, niente rimorsi. Se non cambia una minchia al ritorno, almeno non ti sei fatto delle vacanze di merda :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## erab (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Due ore di sfogo. Dalle 23 fino a pochi minuti fa, ero un fiume in piena. Niente urli, niente drammi, solo tata fermezza e durezza.
> Al secondo giorno di convivenza forzata per una vacanza che non sento affatto, ho sentito il bisogno di buttare fuori tutta la mia rabbia, la mia delusione, il mio schifo, il disprezzo verso me stesso che non riesco a detestarla, lo sdegno per i miei sentimenti calpestati, tritati, masticati e poi sputati. La stupida, incoerente, idiota, malsana, demente, inutile voglia di andare a spaccare la faccia a quel figlio di puttana che si sbatte la persona che era al centro della mia vita (comunque non lo farei mai, anche s neon so come reagirei beccandolo per caso).
> L'irrefrenabile voglia di mandare tutti al diavolo.
> La belva che mi assale nel vedere che mentre sto così, mentre la mia vita (almeno per il momento) va a puttane, la vita della persona che ti ha fatto tutto questo prosegue serena, e quella persona ha il coraggio di pretendere da te qualcosa.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

Grazie a tutti e buongiorno.
Come immaginavo stamattina non mi sento affatto meglio, ma c'è qualcosa di diverso, mi sento un po' più "libero".
La guardo con quella sua faccia tra il sostenuto e l'imbambolato, e non me ne frega assolutamente nulla.
Non ha il coraggio di guardarmi, va benissimo. Io potrei sostenere il suo sguardo per ore adesso senza sentire il minimo bisogno di abbassarlo.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti e buongiorno.
> Come immaginavo stamattina non mi sento affatto meglio, ma c'è qualcosa di diverso, mi sento un po' più "libero".
> La guardo con quella sua faccia tra il sostenuto e l'imbambolato, e non me ne frega assolutamente nulla.
> Non ha il coraggio di guardarmi, va benissimo. Io potrei sostenere il suo sguardo per ore adesso senza sentire il minimo bisogno di abbassarlo.


Tra il sostenuto e l'imbambolato :mrgreen: :up: Qua il 110 non lo si vede neppure al lumicino.....scusa, ma tua moglie e' intelligente?


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un consiglio del cazzo.
> Provate a fare i ragazzini giusto la durata di questa vacanza e vedete che succede. Niente rancori, niente rimorsi. Se non cambia una minchia al ritorno, almeno non ti sei fatto delle vacanze di merda :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Si, concordo, davvero del cazzo :smile::smile:


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su questo personalmente non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Sono molto importanti le parole (e pure i fatti) che il traditore fa dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
> 
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti e buongiorno.
> Come immaginavo stamattina non mi sento affatto meglio, ma c'è qualcosa di diverso, mi sento un po' più "libero".
> La guardo con quella sua faccia tra il sostenuto e l'imbambolato, e non me ne frega assolutamente nulla.
> Non ha il coraggio di guardarmi, va benissimo. Io potrei sostenere il suo sguardo per ore adesso senza sentire il minimo bisogno di abbassarlo.


Capisci perchè ti dicevo...
Ahimè è capitato un casino in ufficio
devo tornare...

Capisci?

Io al tuo posto non resisterei...


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, concordo, davvero del cazzo :smile::smile:


L'alternativa è quella di porre fine alla vacanza. Io non ci resisterei.

Buscopann


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'alternativa è quella di porre fine alla vacanza. Io non ci resisterei.
> 
> Buscopann


Gia, a me sembra uno di quei casi in cui la scelta istintiva coincide con la decisione razionale. :idea:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Per me quella della vacanza invece è una grande occasione.

Stark, da quello che ho capito il tuo vaso di Pandora lo hai svuotato. Ora è il momento di cominciare a vivere.

Sei in vacanza, sicuramente avrai la possibilità di organizzare mille e mille cosa da fare con i tuoi figli e amici: escursioni, gite, cose da vedere e da fare.

Tu organizzi e poi le dici: 

Vieni ? 

No non ho voglia.

Vabbè ciao.


Che a sentirsi impantanata in una storiella da teenager sia lei, non tu. Tu sei un uomo che rimette in moto la sua vita (questo è il messaggio che deve giungere a lei).

Domani ho organizzato per andare a ........ vieni ? 

Si.

Lasci il cellulare a casa e al primo muso lungo te ne ritorni in camera.

Tu ormai quello che dovevi dire lo hai detto. Non ritornare più sull'argomento. Tu non hai tempo da perdere dietro a una che è regredita di 20 anni e che manda sms con sopra scritto: Tu ed io 3msc tvtb.

E' questo il messaggio che da oggi dovresti cominciare a trasmettere (ovviamente le lacrime te le piangi da solo in cabina lontano da tutti).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti e buongiorno.
> Come immaginavo stamattina non mi sento affatto meglio, ma c'è qualcosa di diverso, mi sento un po' più "libero".
> La guardo con quella sua faccia tra il sostenuto e l'imbambolato, e non me ne frega assolutamente nulla.
> Non ha il coraggio di guardarmi, va benissimo. Io potrei sostenere il suo sguardo per ore adesso senza sentire il minimo bisogno di abbassarlo.



Buongiorno.
Io ti faccio i miei complimenti per come ti stai comportando.
Esprimo un mio disagio di cui mi scuso se dovesse risultarti in qualche modo offensivo : mi sembra impossibile che esista una cosi perfetta imbecille come tua moglie.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me quella della vacanza invece è una grande occasione.
> 
> Stark, da quello che ho capito il tuo vaso di Pandora lo hai svuotato. Ora è il momento di cominciare a vivere.
> 
> ...


Si, tutto esatto.
non mi è chiaro però un particolare: perché invitare 'sta idiota? A che pro?


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Io ti faccio i miei complimenti per come ti stai comportando.
> Esprimo un mio disagio di cui mi scuso se dovesse risultarti in qualche modo offensivo : mi sembra impossibile che esista una cosi perfetta imbecille come tua moglie.


Bo, sta cosa della reputazione non mi è chiara....
si, mi scuso anche io ma la stupidità del soggetto e stupefacente, incredibile


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, tutto esatto.
> non mi è chiaro però un particolare: *perché invitare 'sta idiota? A che pro?*


Forse perché i figli avrebbero il piacere di partecipare alle attività vacanziere con Mamma e Papà insieme ? 

Forse perché, per me ancora più importante, e proprio in questo modo che Stark le dimostra che, ormai lui sta avanti, ma proprio avanti; a lei potrebbe sembrare che stia indietro (perché in questo momento la storia parallela le gonfia l'ego in un modo incredibile) ma in realtà Stark la sta doppiando 

Insomma, lei facesse quello che cazzo le pare, lui.....vive.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Io ti faccio i miei complimenti per come ti stai comportando.
> Esprimo un mio disagio di cui mi scuso se dovesse risultarti in qualche modo offensivo : mi sembra impossibile che esista una cosi perfetta imbecille come tua moglie.


Leggi la mia firma e capirai che non è impossibile che esista. Anzi, da qualche parte ci sarà anche di peggio 

Buscopann


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse perché i figli avrebbero il piacere di partecipare alle attività vacanziere con Mamma e Papà insieme ?
> 
> Forse perché, per me ancora più importante, e proprio in questo modo che Stark le dimostra che, ormai lui sta avanti, ma proprio avanti; a lei potrebbe sembrare che stia indietro (perché in questo momento la storia parallela le gonfia l'ego in un modo incredibile) ma in realtà Stark la sta doppiando
> 
> Insomma, lei facesse quello che cazzo le pare, lui.....vive.


Invece no, li ora lui non può vivere.
credo lei abbia bisogno di lui perché insicura dell'altro.
era doppiata in partenza, temo.
e soprattutto ....lui non ha nulla da dimostrare.
mio figlio, a 7 anni, stava meglio con me fisicamente distante, che con me non vivente.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Invece no, li ora lui non può vivere.
> credo lei abbia bisogno di lui perché insicura dell'altro.
> era doppiata in partenza, temo.
> e soprattutto ....lui non ha nulla da dimostrare.
> mio figlio, a 7 anni, stava meglio con me fisicamente distante, che con me non vivente.


Penso che se lui se ne andasse e tornasse in città, la moglie avrebbe un pompata all'ego che la metà basta.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che se lui se ne andasse e tornasse in città, la moglie avrebbe un pompata all'ego che la metà basta.


Si, Penso che l'ego della moglie dovrebbe risultare ininfluente.
Vero.
si. Capisco il tuo punto di vista. Vedi buscopann.
tuttavia dipende da come e lui...
e noi non lo sappiamo.
a me pare arrabbiato.
ma forse perché lo sono io.


----------



## erab (11 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Io ti faccio i miei complimenti per come ti stai comportando.
> Esprimo un mio disagio di cui mi scuso se dovesse risultarti in qualche modo offensivo : mi sembra impossibile che esista una cosi perfetta imbecille come tua moglie.


Mai sottovalutare la stupidità umana.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, tutto esatto.
> non mi è chiaro però un particolare: perché invitare 'sta idiota? A che pro?


Perchè è la mamma dei suoi figli e sono in vacanza tutti insieme


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me quella della vacanza invece è una grande occasione.
> 
> Stark, da quello che ho capito il tuo vaso di Pandora lo hai svuotato. Ora è il momento di cominciare a vivere.
> 
> ...


Quoto e aggiungo: esci di sera per i fatti tuoi. Anche nel più sperduto luogo di vacanza è pieno di locali con donne che vogliono distrarsi. Se riesci a guardare le altre, vai. Ma anche se ti sembra i non riuscire, vai lo stesso. Porta qualche profilattico


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo: esci di sera per i fatti tuoi. Anche nel più sperduto luogo di vacanza è pieno di locali con donne che vogliono distrarsi. Se riesci a guardare le altre, vai. Ma anche se ti sembra i non riuscire, vai lo stesso. Porta qualche profilattico


Non mi sembra nello stato d'animo per arrivare a tanto.

Uscire si. 

Trovare amici se riesce pure.

Svendersi no.  Non adesso.  Non per disperazione.

Starebbe peggio. Deve prima disintossicarsi da lei.

Poi troverà un altra....se davvero finirà con la moglie.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè è la mamma dei suoi figli e sono in vacanza tutti insieme


Infatti io al posto suo non ci sarei neppure andata.
scusa anche che tu farfalla, ma se due sono separati trovo più coerente separare le vacanze.
lo chiede e l'utente all'inizio.
e' come se lui avvallasse l'incoerenza di lei.
io sono una madre di serie c...e mi sento in imbarazzo a scrivere....
pero ritengo che l'incoerenza sia tra il peggio per i figli.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo: esci di sera per i fatti tuoi. Anche nel più sperduto luogo di vacanza è pieno di locali con donne che vogliono distrarsi. Se riesci a guardare le altre, vai. Ma anche se ti sembra i non riuscire, vai lo stesso. Porta qualche profilattico


Concordo sul prendersi dei momenti e degli spazi tutti per lui anche in questa vacanza.

Meno sul "guardare le altre". Si metterebbe in questo modo a parlare lo stesso "linguaggio" della moglie, cosa che per me andrebbe assolutamente evitata.

Visto il di lei atteggiamento una cosa del genere riempirebbe di frecce la sua, della moglie, faretra.

Vorrei avere la capacità di sintesi e d'esposizione di Nausicaa adesso per spiegare bene quello che penso, ma credo che l'atteggiamento più produttivo che Stark possa assumente adesso, si potrebbe riassumere con un: "Adesso nun c'ho tempo pe ste cazzate da ventenne in preda a una regressione mentale e una tempesta ormonale".


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata;1388700

Starebbe peggio. Deve prima disintossicarsi da lei.

Poi troverà un altra....se davvero finirà con la moglie.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> forse lui non vuole che finisca...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra nello stato d'animo per arrivare a tanto.
> 
> Uscire si.
> 
> ...


Immagino anch'io che non se la senta. Ma uscire, vedere che ci sono donne che "se lui volesse..." è sempre una bella botta di autostima. Anche se lo si sa già, anche se in passato sono state respinte o sottovalutate profferte, vedere che c'è chi ti vorrebbe subito aiuta un bel po'.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Infatti io al posto suo non ci sarei neppure andata.
> scusa anche che tu farfalla, ma se due sono separati trovo più coerente separare le vacanze.
> lo chiede e l'utente all'inizio.
> e' come se lui avvallasse l'incoerenza di lei.
> ...



Se i bambini non sanno ancora nulla non ha senso dirglielo appena prima di vacanze tanto attese.
Due adulti possono convivere 15 gg e poi con tutta la calma del mondo affrontare il discorso con i figli.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagino anch'io che non se la senta. Ma uscire, vedere che ci sono donne che "se lui volesse..." è sempre una bella botta di autostima. Anche se lo si sa già, anche se in passato sono state respinte o sottovalutate profferte, vedere che c'è chi ti vorrebbe subito aiuta un bel po'.


Ma davvero in procinto di una seprazione e di dover affrontare la cosa con i figli uno cerca la botta di autostima con altre donne?
A me sembra davvero improbabile...
Io avrei in mente tutto tranne quello. I suoi figli ora devono essere il primo pensiero e far vivere loro queste ultime vacanze in famiglia nel miglior modo possibile


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo sul prendersi dei momenti e degli spazi tutti per lui anche in questa vacanza.
> 
> Meno sul "guardare le altre". Si metterebbe in questo modo a parlare lo stesso "linguaggio" della moglie, cosa che per me andrebbe assolutamente evitata.
> 
> ...


Tu la stai mettendo sul piano di dimostrare qualcosa a lei. Ma un bel "chi se ne frega?!" non ce lo mettiamo?
Non siamo di fronte a un tradimento e tentativo di riconciliazione, siamo di fronte a una che ha detto "non ti amo più, mi voglio separare al più presto, sto con un altro e tu non hai diritto di parola, facciamo gli amiconi".
Non vedo possibilità di riconciliazione e Stark deve stare meglio.
Andare fuori a bere qualcosa con un amico e guardare che il mondo e pieno di donne per me gli farebbe superbene.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se i bambini non sanno ancora nulla non ha senso dirglielo appena prima di vacanze tanto attese.
> Due adulti possono convivere 15 gg e poi con tutta la calma del mondo affrontare il discorso con i figli.


Il mio consiglio del cazzo era più o meno questo. Altrimenti non se ne esce. L'alternativa è prendere e tornarsene a casa. Ma in quel caso ci vanno di mezzo i figli.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davvero in procinto di una seprazione e di dover affrontare la cosa con i figli uno cerca la botta di autostima con altre donne?
> A me sembra davvero improbabile...
> Io avrei in mente tutto tranne quello. I suoi figli ora devono essere il primo pensiero e far vivere loro queste ultime vacanze in famiglia nel miglior modo possibile


Per me comunque c'è ancora margine per una ricostruzione.

Esiguo, ma c'è.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

*Si ma questa donna*

A stark piace, magari, si insomma la ama.
e quindi come fa a fare così in pratica?
cioè lui mica la vede come la vediamo noi che non siamo coinvolti.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me comunque c'è ancora margine per una ricostruzione.
> 
> Esiguo, ma c'è.


Panche secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me comunque c'è ancora margine per una ricostruzione.
> 
> Esiguo, ma c'è.


Acnhe secondo me se lei rinsavisce un pochino


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davvero in procinto di una seprazione e di dover affrontare la cosa con i figli uno cerca la botta di autostima con altre donne?
> A me sembra davvero improbabile...
> Io avrei in mente tutto tranne quello. I suoi figli ora devono essere il primo pensiero e far vivere loro queste ultime vacanze in famiglia nel miglior modo possibile


Non sai cosa avresti in mente.
Lasciamo che Stark pensi a cosa lo può far star meglio.
L'idea di Tuba è buona, ho aggiunto che, oltre a fare il papà a tempo pieno, può fare qualcosa per sé.
A me faceva bene anche andare al cinema o comprare piatti nuovi. Perché mai in vacanza non si può fare un giro senza figli e vedere che esiste una vita fuori dal matrimonio?


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se i bambini non sanno ancora nulla non ha senso dirglielo appena prima di vacanze tanto attese.
> Due adulti possono convivere 15 gg e poi con tutta la calma del mondo affrontare il discorso con i figli.


Il figlio di stark ha 8 anni, non 8 giorni.
stark non mi pare abbia ora la calma che dici tu


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu la stai mettendo sul piano di dimostrare qualcosa a lei. Ma un bel "chi se ne frega?!" non ce lo mettiamo?
> Non siamo di fronte a un tradimento e tentativo di riconciliazione, siamo di fronte a una che ha detto "non ti amo più, mi voglio separare al più presto, sto con un altro e tu non hai diritto di parola, facciamo gli amiconi".
> Non vedo possibilità di riconciliazione e Stark deve stare meglio.
> *Andare fuori a bere qualcosa con un amico e guardare che il mondo e pieno di donne per me gli farebbe superbene*.


Quello sicuramente. Ma ho come la sensazione che Stark non abbia gettato la spugna, ancora non completamente. E' proprio in funzione di questo che dico che introdurre altre variabili femminili in questo momento sia controproducente.

Fermo restando che io, ma quella è una mia cosa personale, non lo farei mai con le cose a questo stadio.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai cosa avresti in mente.
> Lasciamo che Stark pensi a cosa lo può far star meglio.
> L'idea di Tuba è buona, ho aggiunto che, oltre a fare il papà a tempo pieno, può fare qualcosa per sé.
> *A me faceva bene anche andare al cinema o comprare piatti nuovi. Perché mai in vacanza non si può fare un giro senza figli e vedere che esiste una vita fuori dal matrimonio*?


assolutamente si
Un po' diverso uscire a cercare conferme dalle altre donne


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai cosa avresti in mente.
> Lasciamo che Stark pensi a cosa lo può far star meglio.
> L'idea di Tuba è buona, ho aggiunto che, oltre a fare il papà a tempo pieno, può fare qualcosa per sé.
> A me faceva bene anche andare al cinema o comprare piatti nuovi. Perché mai in vacanza non si può fare un giro senza figli e vedere che esiste una vita fuori dal matrimonio?


Infatti. Se ci riesce e un buon consiglio.
importante capire propri limiti.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Il figlio di stark ha 8 anni, non 8 giorni.
> stark non mi pare abbia ora la calma che dici tu


ha 8 anni e non sa nulla. Che fai? Gli comunichi il tutto in vacanza? Nel momento che aspetta da un anno?
Stark non avrà la calma che dico io ma mi sembra che i suoi figli li metta giustamente davanti a tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu la stai mettendo sul piano di dimostrare qualcosa a lei. Ma un bel "chi se ne frega?!" non ce lo mettiamo?
> Non siamo di fronte a un tradimento e tentativo di riconciliazione, siamo di fronte a una che ha detto "non ti amo più, mi voglio separare al più presto, sto con un altro e tu non hai diritto di parola, facciamo gli amiconi".
> Non vedo possibilità di riconciliazione e Stark deve stare meglio.
> Andare fuori a bere qualcosa con un amico e guardare che il mondo e pieno di donne per me gli farebbe superbene.



Non mi sembra che sia stato questo il suggerimento.
É lei che ha destabilizzato la famiglia col suo comportamento, non lui. 
A Stark é stato suggerito di continuare a vivere la vita di famiglia, le vacanze e il resto come avrebbe comunque  fatto se lei non avesse fatto scoppiare la bomba. 
Nessuno dei due a mio.avviso dovrebbe dimostrare niente, ma tra i due quello che dovrebbe assumere un comportamento più civile, maturo e collaborativo é lei.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello sicuramente. Ma ho come la sensazione che Stark non abbia gettato la spugna, ancora non completamente. E' proprio in funzione di questo che dico che introdurre altre variabili femminili in questo momento sia controproducente.
> 
> Fermo restando che io, ma quella è una mia cosa personale, non lo farei mai con le cose a questo stadio.


Per me, che l'ho provato, pensare come si possa ricostruire è un modo per prolungare l'agonia. Se l'altro è deciso e qui mi pare che la moglie lo sia, cercare di distaccarsi è una buona cosa.
Se poi lei si accorgerà che una con due figli fa fatica a trovare chi se l'accolla, soprattutto un amante, sarà lei a muoversi verso Stark e lui valuterà da una posizione più serena, senza sentirsi dentro un cassonetto.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello sicuramente. Ma ho come la sensazione che Stark non abbia gettato la spugna, ancora non completamente.


Identica impressione.
lo ho capito dalla rabbia che mi ha suscitato.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai cosa avresti in mente.
> Lasciamo che Stark pensi a cosa lo può far star meglio.
> L'idea di Tuba è buona, ho aggiunto che, oltre a fare il papà a tempo pieno, può fare qualcosa per sé.
> A me faceva bene anche andare al cinema o comprare piatti nuovi. *Perché mai in vacanza non si può fare un giro senza figli e vedere che esiste una vita fuori dal matrimonio?*



Messa in questo sono d'accordo con te. Sono però convinto che non debba farlo per "dimostrare". Come ho detto sarebbe come parlare lo stesso linguaggio della moglie, cosa per me, controproducente.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me, che l'ho provato, pensare come si possa ricostruire è un modo per prolungare l'agonia. Se l'altro è deciso e qui mi pare che la moglie lo sia, cercare di distaccarsi è una buona cosa.
> *Se poi lei si accorgerà che una con due figli fa fatica a trovare chi se l'accolla, soprattutto un amante*, sarà lei a muoversi verso Stark e lui valuterà da una posizione più serena, senza sentirsi dentro un cassonetto.


Magari si accorge semplicemente che non è vero che non  lo ama più....


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ha 8 anni e non sa nulla. Che fai? Gli comunichi il tutto in vacanza? Nel momento che aspetta da un anno?
> Stark non avrà la calma che dico io ma mi sembra che i suoi figli li metta giustamente davanti a tutto


Mi pare stark abbia scritto che ha intuito 
mio figlio di 8 anni sa sempre tutto.
anche io a 8 anni sapevo molte cose.
stark e un uomo intelligente.
possiamo presupporre lo sia anche il figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Messa in questo sono d'accordo con te. Sono però convinto che non debba farlo per "dimostrare". Come ho detto sarebbe come parlare lo stesso linguaggio della moglie, cosa per me, controproducente.


Io dicevo che una serata o due (mica stanno in vacanza mesi) da solo o con un amico-conoscente gli farebbero bene. Ovvio che in un luogo di vacanza vedrà anche donne e le donne vedranno lui. Quella del preservativo era una battuta. Magari lui ci sorriderà.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari si accorge semplicemente che non è vero che non  lo ama più....


Si, infatti
E speriamo che si riveli la cosa migliore per stark.
davvero


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Mi pare stark abbia scritto che ha intuito
> mio figlio di 8 anni sa sempre tutto.
> anche io a 8 anni sapevo molte cose.
> stark e un uomo intelligente.
> possiamo presupporre lo sia anche il figlio.


non ce l'ho con te ma già detto mesi fà: ce li ho solo io i figli che non si rendono conto o poco intelligenti!!!!
o forse, e dico forse, c'è la volontà di fare in modo che se ne rendono conto
E non è una critica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2014)

Scusate, ma il futuro é difficile da prevedere. 
Per me é saggio guardare al presente, e stark lo sta facendo egregiamente. 
Io rimango basita (e c'è qualcosa che non mi torna) davanti al comportamento di lei:come puó ritenere lecito che basti dire " non ti amo più"  per sentirsi autorizzata a voltare pagina nel giro di due giorni e ad assumere un tono cosi irrispettoso con chi ha diviso il la.vita con te per parecchi anni.


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ce l'ho con te ma già detto mesi fà: ce li ho solo io i figli che non si rendono conto o poco intelligenti!!!!
> o forse, e dico forse, c'è la volontà di fare in modo che se ne rendono conto
> E non è una critica.


Tu non litighi con tuo marito.

ai figli interessa un clima sereno.

quello che i genitori fanno altrove lo ignorano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Mi pare stark abbia scritto che ha intuito
> mio figlio di 8 anni sa sempre tutto.
> anche io a 8 anni sapevo molte cose.
> stark e un uomo intelligente.
> possiamo presupporre lo sia anche il figlio.



Ma per un bambino di otto anni che si trova in un simile.frangente non é solo questione di intelligenza, su.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu non litighi con tuo marito.
> 
> ai figli interessa un clima sereno.
> 
> quello che i genitori fanno altrove lo ignorano.


Appunto, questo intendo
Ovvio che se urli e ti lanci i piatti non è che i figli percepiscono, li obblighi ad assistere.
Se non dai modo che percepiscano, non lo fanno. Non è questione di intelligenza o sensibilità


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto, questo intendo
> Ovvio che se urli e ti lanci i piatti non è che i figli percepiscono, li obblighi ad assistere.
> Se non dai modo che percepiscano, non lo fanno. Non è questione di intelligenza o sensibilità


Se la troia non avesse telefonato nella giornata sbagliata con mia  figlia li oggi nessuna delle mie figlie saprebbe niente.

La più grande non lo sa.

A parte il primo giorno in cui ha sentito telefonata e relativa reazione, manco forte xche' c'era lei, con lui subito dopo,  non  ha/hanno  mai assistito a litigio.

Anzi.

la piccola mi ha rimproverato xche' sono fin troppo educata con lui. Non accetterebbe discussioni ma sarebbe contenta se se ne andasse da sua madre o altrove. Lo tollera e basta. Educatissima ma lo è con tutti.

Però bisognerebbe capire com'era il clima famigliare  prima per loro.

Se non si parlano i bambini se ne accorgono eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Se la troia non avesse telefonato nella giornata sbagliata con mia figlia li oggi nessuna delle mie figlie saprebbe niente.
> 
> *La più grande non lo sa.
> 
> ...


1 grassetto: in questo caso era inevitabile
2 grassetto: è quello che sostengo io. Il clima però lo fanno gli adulti.


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1 grassetto: in questo caso era inevitabile
> 2 grassetto: è quello che sostengo io. Il clima però lo fanno gli adulti.


Certo. Quindi meglio far Buon viso a cattivo gioco visto che ha deciso di passare li le ferie,  giocare e sorridere per i bimbi.

Tanto sono  le ultime tutti insieme.

Venti giorni volano....c'è  pure la sorella.....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo. Quindi meglio far Buon viso a cattivo gioco visto che ha deciso di passare li le ferie, giocare e sorridere per i bimbi.
> 
> Tanto sono le ultime tutti insieme.
> 
> Venti giorni volano....c'è pure la sorella.....


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il problema è che sono passati solo 4 mesi......
> I bambini ancora non sanno niente, forse il grande (8 anni) ha intuito qualcosa ma non sanno nulla di "ufficiale".
> Questo perché lei è stata calcolatrice..


Si, calcolatrice.
mettiamoci ora nei panni del' ottenne che ha intuito.
ipotizziamo che venga ora tutto messo a tacere per 15 gg.
poi a settembre sull'ottenne che aveva intuito, ma poi era stato,
forse solo parzialmente, preso per il culo, piomba la tranvata,
come dice stark.
a me girerebbero che non vi dico........


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Si, calcolatrice.
> mettiamoci ora nei panni del' ottenne che ha intuito.
> ipotizziamo che venga ora tutto messo a tacere per 15 gg.
> poi a settembre sull'ottenne che aveva intuito, ma poi era stato,
> ...


Un ottenne non ragiona così.
Ora è con paletta e secchiello che si fa i suoi castelli di sabbia e dell'umore di mamma e papà se ne frega, se gli lasciano fare i bagno. Tanto lo sa che i grandi sono strani e hanno sonno quando lui vuole correre e viceversa.


----------



## Innominata (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1 grassetto: in questo caso era inevitabile
> 2 grassetto: è quello che sostengo io. Il clima però lo fanno gli adulti.


Il clima però è la somma di come uno è all'esterno e di come è all'interno. All'esterno a prezzo di sforzi più o meno strenui (c'è chi per natura fatica meno, chi più) si può allestire una temperatura accettabile, ma di certo basta uno spiraglio per far entrare  la temperatura che poi c'è altrove in luoghi più reconditi e che partecipa al "clima". All'interno occorrerebbe aver già fatto certi passaggi, che non puoi decidere come già fatti se non li hai guadati veramente. Il lavoro può essere molto più lungo, impervio, sfalsato rispetto a quello che si vorrebbe o ci si auspicherebbe subito. Certe discordanze parlano attraverso mille rivoli che dicono a un mondo, per fortuna spesso distratto, molto di noi e di una situazione. I bambini non usano l'"intelligenza" per capire, e spesso anzi non usano ; vengono raggiunti, le percezioni cadono magari in archivio, sedimentano. Direi che invece gli adulti possono incidere intanto tout court sul comportamento più che sul "clima" che è necessariamente la somma delle tonalità emotive presenti, fuori e soprattutto internamente; insomma va da sé, mi riferisco a litigi, vocioni, piatti (di carta) tirati, porte sbattute, scoppi di lacrime e quant'altro.


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

Eccomi qua gente.
Lei stamattina se n'è' andata a "piagnucolare" (si fa per dire) da mia sorella, autodefinendosi una puttana e facendo la derelitta. Mia sorella si è' limitata a sorridere, non ha mai interferito e si è' limitata a dirle di ricordarsi che sono il fratello. Ciò' detto, sentendomi finalmente in una posizione chiara e forte, ho preso in mano la vacanza apportando una modifica. Ho prenotato al volo una vacanza in trentino per dopo ferragosto, perché' io l'adoro, perché' ho voglia di pace e bellezza, perché' ai bimbi piace. Senza colpo ferire lei ha deciso che le va bene. Quanto al gettare la spugna, io ieri sera ho ufficialmente abdicato dalla mia posizione di marito comprensivo, non le devo nulla, non mi aspetto nulla e non voglio nulla. in questi mesi se avessi voluto avrei potuto trovare "distrazioni" femminili; fortunatamente non sono da buttare via (cosa che anche lei sottolinea spesso nella sua follia) e in questo frangente c'è' chi si è' fatto avanti nei miei confronti per cogliere la palla al balzo. Tuttavia a me ora non va, ho comunque ancora lei nella testa e non mi va di tirare dentro al mio casino un'altra donna alla quale potrei involontariamente fare del male. Ci  sarà tempo per tutto


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua gente.
> Lei stamattina se n'è' andata a "piagnucolare" (si fa per dire) da mia sorella, autodefinendosi una puttana e facendo la derelitta. Mia sorella si è' limitata a sorridere, non ha mai interferito e si è' limitata a dirle di ricordarsi che sono il fratello. Ciò' detto, sentendomi finalmente in una posizione chiara e forte, ho preso in mano la vacanza apportando una modifica. Ho prenotato al volo una vacanza in trentino per dopo ferragosto, perché' io l'adoro, perché' ho voglia di pace e bellezza, perché' ai bimbi piace. Senza colpo ferire lei ha deciso che le va bene. Quanto al gettare la spugna, io ieri sera ho ufficialmente abdicato dalla mia posizione di marito comprensivo, non le devo nulla, non mi aspetto nulla e non voglio nulla. in questi mesi se avessi voluto avrei potuto trovare "distrazioni" femminili; fortunatamente non sono da buttare via (cosa che anche lei sottolinea spesso nella sua follia) e in questo frangente c'è' chi si è' fatto avanti nei miei confronti per cogliere la palla al balzo. Tuttavia a me ora non va, ho comunque ancora lei nella testa e non mi va di tirare dentro al mio casino un'altra donna alla quale potrei involontariamente fare del male. Ci  sarà tempo per tutto


Verisssimo
Il trentino è pace e bellezza!

Grande tua sorella
e pessima tua moglie 

I panni sporchi i se lava in casa.

Comportamento pessimo...non pessima eh?
Che non mi permetterei mai...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua gente.
> Lei stamattina se n'è' andata a "piagnucolare" (si fa per dire) da mia sorella, autodefinendosi una puttana e facendo la derelitta. Mia sorella si è' limitata a sorridere, non ha mai interferito e si è' limitata a dirle di ricordarsi che sono il fratello. Ciò' detto, sentendomi finalmente in una posizione chiara e forte, ho preso in mano la vacanza apportando una modifica. Ho prenotato al volo una vacanza in trentino per dopo ferragosto, perché' io l'adoro, perché' ho voglia di pace e bellezza, perché' ai bimbi piace. Senza colpo ferire lei ha deciso che le va bene. Quanto al gettare la spugna, io ieri sera ho ufficialmente abdicato dalla mia posizione di marito comprensivo, non le devo nulla, non mi aspetto nulla e non voglio nulla. in questi mesi se avessi voluto avrei potuto trovare "distrazioni" femminili; fortunatamente non sono da buttare via (cosa che anche lei sottolinea spesso nella sua follia) e in questo frangente c'è' chi si è' fatto avanti nei miei confronti per cogliere la palla al balzo. Tuttavia a me ora non va, ho comunque ancora lei nella testa e non mi va di tirare dentro al mio casino un'altra donna alla quale potrei involontariamente fare del male. Ci  sarà tempo per tutto


Però ti ha fatto bene sapere che potresti.
Se lo sai già va bene così.
In montagna tutti?


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua gente.
> Lei stamattina se n'è' andata a "piagnucolare" (si fa per dire) da mia sorella, autodefinendosi una puttana e facendo la derelitta. Mia sorella si è' limitata a sorridere, non ha mai interferito e si è' limitata a dirle di ricordarsi che sono il fratello. Ciò' detto, sentendomi finalmente in una posizione chiara e forte, ho preso in mano la vacanza apportando una modifica. Ho prenotato al volo una vacanza in trentino per dopo ferragosto, perché' io l'adoro, perché' ho voglia di pace e bellezza, perché' ai bimbi piace. Senza colpo ferire lei ha deciso che le va bene. Quanto al gettare la spugna, io ieri sera ho ufficialmente abdicato dalla mia posizione di marito comprensivo, non le devo nulla, non mi aspetto nulla e non voglio nulla. in questi mesi se avessi voluto avrei potuto trovare "distrazioni" femminili; fortunatamente non sono da buttare via (cosa che anche lei sottolinea spesso nella sua follia) e in questo frangente c'è' chi si è' fatto avanti nei miei confronti per cogliere la palla al balzo. Tuttavia a me ora non va, ho comunque ancora lei nella testa e non mi va di tirare dentro al mio casino un'altra donna alla quale potrei involontariamente fare del male. Ci  sarà tempo per tutto


È andata da tua sorella a fare la vittima?! Un po'di dignità no eh? Io  li odio quando si abbassano a certi gesti da immaturi e idioti....
Di gran classe tua sorella. ...e hai fatto bene a prenotare la vacanza e a pensare di divertirti anche tu:up:


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ce l'ho con te ma già detto mesi fà: ce li ho solo io i figli che non si rendono conto o poco intelligenti!!!!
> o forse, e dico forse, c'è la volontà di fare in modo che se ne rendono conto
> E non è una critica.


Si c'è questa volontà ma da sempre.
a 8 anni, oramai, se hai cresciuto un figlio così , tanto vale essere coerente e dirgli tutto.
ma figurati se penso che tu ce l'abbia con me! :smile:


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ti ha fatto bene sapere che potresti.Se lo sai già va bene così.In montagna tutti?


In realtà boh?...Quasi quasi mi innervosisce pure che altre possano trovarmi appetibile, ma presumo faccia parte di quei "perché" che non mi devo porre e mi fanno chiedere "perché lei no?".Magari fra un mese conoscerò qualcuno che mi farà girare la testa e cambierò idea.In montagna tutti, se fa la sostenuta peggio per lei, potrà eventualmente provare a sedurre qualche marmotta, le dice male, non è stagione da maestri di sci.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma per un bambino di otto anni che si trova in un simile.frangente non é solo questione di intelligenza, su.


Per intelligente intendevo stimolato a intuire.
no, ovvio che non è solo questione di intelligenza. Mai detto ne pensato, mi pare.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In realtà boh?...Quasi quasi mi innervosisce pure che altre possano trovarmi appetibile, ma presumo faccia parte di quei "perché" che non mi devo porre e mi fanno chiedere "perché lei no?".Magari fra un mese conoscerò qualcuno che mi farà girare la testa e cambierò idea.In montagna tutti, se fa la sostenuta peggio per lei, potrà eventualmente provare a sedurre qualche marmotta, le dice male, non è stagione da maestri di sci.


Adesso ti innervosisce tutto. Chi ti dice che è un dramma come chi ti dice che ti passerà.


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto, questo intendo
> Ovvio che se urli e ti lanci i piatti non è che i figli percepiscono, li obblighi ad assistere.
> Se non dai modo che percepiscano, non lo fanno. Non è questione di intelligenza o sensibilità


Ma no.
in casa mia, da bambina, nessuno urlava o tirava piatti....
figuriamoci, eppure....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In realtà boh?...Quasi quasi mi innervosisce pure che altre possano trovarmi appetibile, ma presumo faccia parte di quei "perché" che non mi devo porre e mi fanno chiedere "perché lei no?".Magari fra un mese conoscerò qualcuno che mi farà girare la testa e cambierò idea.In montagna tutti, se fa la sostenuta peggio per lei, potrà eventualmente provare a sedurre qualche marmotta, le dice male, non è stagione da maestri di sci.


Per motivi diversi ma capisco bene il "pervhè lui (nel mio caso) no?" E capisco la sensazione di quasi fastidio


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per motivi diversi ma capisco bene il "pervhè lui (nel mio caso) no?" E capisco la sensazione di quasi fastidio


è il momento più complicato della mia esistenza, a volte mi sento un cretino.
A 42 anni sono in balìa di una tempesta emotiva. E penso con tristezza a quando me ne sarò fatto una definitiva ragione e nei suoi confronti sarò diventato una pietra.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è il momento più complicato della mia esistenza, a volte mi sento un cretino.
> A 42 anni sono in balìa di una tempesta emotiva. E penso con tristezza a quando me ne sarò fatto una definitiva ragione e nei suoi confronti sarò diventato una pietra.



Ciao

perché pensi con tristezza per un momento che è posto nel futuro?
Non sai, che portone ti si aprirà ... non lo sai ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è il momento più complicato della mia esistenza, a volte mi sento un cretino.
> A 42 anni sono in balìa di una tempesta emotiva. E penso con tristezza a quando me ne sarò fatto una definitiva ragione e nei suoi confronti sarò diventato una pietra.


E se al posto di una pietra divenissi un fiore?
Cosa ti da sicurezza che il pensare con tristezza non sia sbagliato?
Ricorda i bei momenti in sua compagnia, falli ricordare anche a lei.
Le pietre possono essere molto utili, ma i fiori lo sono molto di più....
ciao


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è il momento più complicato della mia esistenza, a volte mi sento un cretino.
> A 42 anni sono in balìa di una tempesta emotiva. E penso con tristezza a quando me ne sarò fatto una definitiva ragione e nei suoi confronti sarò diventato una pietra.


Io aspetterei ad essere cosî pessimista


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è il momento più complicato della mia esistenza, a volte mi sento un cretino.
> A 42 anni sono in balìa di una tempesta emotiva. E penso con tristezza a quando me ne sarò fatto una definitiva ragione e nei suoi confronti sarò diventato una pietra.


stark è difficile gestire il tuo stato emotivo...quando diventerai una pietra? non si sa semmai lo diventerai, e sempre la donna che hai sposato e la madre dei tuoi figli.Per il momento cerca di risolvere un problema alla volta e poi si vedrà....Il futuro è sempre imprevedibile


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

Domenica parleremo con i bambini.
Sì ho cambiato idea sulle tempistiche.
Sfrutteremo il fatto che nel passaggio alla seconda parte della vacanza dormiremo una notte a Roma.
Tutto nasce da un gioco di L., mia figlia. Voleva che fingessi di essere un albero e si arrampicava su di me.
Ad un certo punto midicd: "papà, se sei un albero ti devo piantare così ti annaffio".
Allora le chiedo in quale parco mi pianterebbe e lei mi risponde: "al parco non ci vado tutti i giorni, ti pianto casa".
Una bella coltellata, non c'è che dire.
E allora voglio che sappiano al più presto che per loro cambierà poco, il meno possibile.
E infatti ce ne andiamo pure in vacanza. Solo che papà e mamma poi vivranno in due posti diversi.
Che palle!!!!!
Che grandissima violenza a me stesso.
Mentre la madre se ne sta con quell'aria piccata da irresponsabile di merda.
Mah!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Domenica parleremo con i bambini.
> Sì ho cambiato idea sulle tempistiche.
> Sfrutteremo il fatto che nel passaggio alla seconda parte della vacanza dormiremo una notte a Roma.
> Tutto nasce da un gioco di L., mia figlia. Voleva che fingessi di essere un albero e si arrampicava su di me.
> ...


Che cosa triste
Mi spiace molto e mi spiace che sia tu in quanto uomo a farne le spese


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Domenica parleremo con i bambini.
> Sì ho cambiato idea sulle tempistiche.
> Sfrutteremo il fatto che nel passaggio alla seconda parte della vacanza dormiremo una notte a Roma.
> Tutto nasce da un gioco di L., mia figlia. Voleva che fingessi di essere un albero e si arrampicava su di me.
> ...


Perché se lo direte tra un mese tua figlia si ricorderà di quella frase detta durante un gioco, secondo te?
Aspetta che se tua moglie rinsavisce e tu la perdoni, tutto rientra e non dovrete dire niente.


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché se lo direte tra un mese tua figlia si ricorderà di quella frase detta durante un gioco, secondo te?
> Aspetta che se tua moglie rinsavisce e tu la perdoni, tutto rientra e non dovrete dire niente.


Rinsavire?
Dovresti vedere che faccia ha dopo la "sberla" morale di ieri sera, come mi guarda, che occhi gelidi.
Non ha recepito nulla.
E' davvero convinta di essere una povera derelitta incompresa. E' davvero convinta che non stia perdendo assolutamente nulla. E' un insulto vivente al progetto di vita incarnato da quei due bambini, per non parlare di me. E' passata oltre, chissà dove diavolo sta il suo cervello, chissà cosa le dice il suo cervello. Ma soprattutto, c'è davvero un cervello? Perché davvero mi sorge il dubbio estremo di aver sposato una cretina totale.
Mia sorella stasera non ha potuto fare a meno di notare quegli sguardi che mi lancia e di sussurrarmi "io non so davvero come fai a resistere".


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Rinsavire?
> Dovresti vedere che faccia ha dopo la "sberla" morale di ieri sera, come mi guarda, che occhi gelidi.
> E' davvero convinta di essere una povera derelitta incompresa. E' davvero convinta che non stia perdendo assolutamente nulla. E' un insulto vivente al progetto di vita incarnato da quei due bambini, per non parlare di me. E' passata oltre, chissà dove diavolo sta il suo cervello, chissà cosa le dice il suo cervello. Ma soprattutto, c'è davvero un cervello? Perché davvero mi sorge il dubbio estremo di aver sposato una cretina totale.
> Mia sorella stasera non ha potuto fare a meno di notare quegli sguardi che mi lancia e di sussurrarmi "io non so davvero come fai a resistere".


Nella fase della follia da tradimento-infatuazione-regressione sono in tante così.
Leggi la storia di Danny (è la prima che mi viene in mente).


----------



## Trinità (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Rinsavire?
> Dovresti vedere che faccia ha dopo la "sberla" morale di ieri sera, come mi guarda, che occhi gelidi.
> Non ha recepito nulla.
> E' davvero convinta di essere una povera derelitta incompresa. E' davvero convinta che non stia perdendo assolutamente nulla. E' un insulto vivente al progetto di vita incarnato da quei due bambini, per non parlare di me. E' passata oltre, chissà dove diavolo sta il suo cervello, chissà cosa le dice il suo cervello. Ma soprattutto, c'è davvero un cervello? Perché davvero mi sorge il dubbio estremo di aver sposato una cretina totale.
> Mia sorella stasera non ha potuto fare a meno di notare quegli sguardi che mi lancia e di sussurrarmi "io non so davvero come fai a resistere".


La mia amante è ridotta così!
Ma si accorgerà del marito prima o poi.
Sì si accorgerà........
Io ho calato il sipario, ma il suo cuore ha bisogno di un grande uomo quale dovrebbe 
essere suo marito.
Me lo auguro.
Un giorno sorrideremo, sono sicuro.
ciao


----------



## Traccia (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Rinsavire?
> Dovresti vedere che faccia ha dopo la "sberla" morale di ieri sera, come mi guarda, che occhi gelidi.
> *Non ha recepito nulla.*
> E' davvero convinta di essere una povera derelitta incompresa. E' davvero convinta che non stia perdendo assolutamente nulla. E' un insulto vivente al progetto di vita incarnato da quei due bambini, per non parlare di me. E' passata oltre, chissà dove diavolo sta il suo cervello, chissà cosa le dice il suo cervello. Ma soprattutto, c'è davvero un cervello? Perché davvero mi sorge il dubbio estremo di aver sposato una cretina totale.
> Mia sorella stasera non ha potuto fare a meno di notare quegli sguardi che mi lancia e di sussurrarmi "io non so davvero come fai a resistere".


che non avrebbe recepito nulla non c'erano dubbi,
 ti stupisci che lei non comprende? l'avevo detto che da un orecchio le entrava e dall'altro usciva...era ovvio, non è pronta per "capire". Se lo sfogo ti ha fatto acquisire forza e un po' più di stabilità meglio, per te, ma inutile pensare a scuotere lei... 
mio marito ha parlato al vento (io) per molto tempo, mentre io sicura di averlo in pugno (del resto non sapeva nemmeno la causa del mio allontanamento, quindi era 'giusto' che non avessi nulla di cui farmi perdonare!) ed essendo stracerta che sarebbe stato per SEMPRE innamorato di me e mio, convinta che con una mezza parola o un fischio ci tornavo quando volevo io (agghiacciante, lo so!), facevo i beati cazzi miei...finta tonta, di non capire...classici mezzucci di ributtare su di lui colpe e fatti del tutto irrilevanti, che ad ogni modo era bene ingigantire per inventarmi qualcosa, mi stranivo con lui (chi attacca per primo vince due volte...), glaciale e indecifrabile se lui 'osava' dirmi qualcosa, ed al contempo continuavo con le mie richieste di normalizzazione, che lui non doveva stranirsi, ma che potevamo frequentarci tranquillamente sereni senza però che mi attaccasse tutte le sue menate. Capito, si? 
EBBENE,il giorno che lui ha detto 'NO', non senza difficoltà, perchè era ancora innamorato di me, ma ha messo un punto, ebbene, non c'è stato più nulla da fare. Ho iniziato a tremare.
Il tipo che vedevo non valeva un unghia del piede di mio marito, ma mi dava spensieratezza e aria, mi portava in giro per il mondo, mi riempiva di discorsi leggeri, cose che in un matrimonio, non so perchè, mi erano venute a mancare (in più mio marito voleva un figlio ed io non me la sentivo, non ero pronta, ho cercato una fuga altrove anzichè parlargliene apertamente). Ho lasciato il tipo che frequentavo (non senza creare dolore anche la!!!) ed ho fatto di tutto, TUTTO, per tornare con mio marito, ma senza nessun risultato, che di contro mi ha chiesto la separazione immediata. Non si fidava di me perchè, in fondo in fondo non sapeva le cause vere, e quindi non poteva capire cosa ci fosse veramente dietro..ai suoi occhi ero solo una capricciosa che per NIENTE manda all'aria un matrimonio. Bello come il sole, in gamba, intelligente, dolce, mi amava ed io una cretina che a ripensarci mi prendo a schiaffi da sola! non incontrerò mai più nessuno come lui. Avevo l'uomo della mia vita accanto e l'ho perso così.
Da allora passo da un 'fidanzato' a un altro, da un letto all'altro, storielle mordi e fuggi di mesi (a dir tanto!), o anche poche settimane, robbette inutili tanto per passare il tempo... facendo anche molti danni!!! 
Ma pagherei oro per avere una macchina del tempo e non commettere gli errori che sta facendo oggi tua moglie. Non so cosa consigliarti perchè in quei momenti di 'onnipotenza' non ascolti niente e nessuno, sei solo strasicura di te, ti senti di avere il mondo nelle tue mani e che tutto ti sia dovuto.
L'unica cosa forse è che se la ami ancora, di perdonare, di star li accanto a lei, se e quando si sveglierà da questo sogno, perchè spero che lei rinsavisca prima di me. Ma per farla svegliare, secondo me e per la mia esperienza, devi andare via, *deve sentire di averti perso. *


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> che non avrebbe recepito nulla non c'erano dubbi,
> ti stupisci che lei non comprende? l'avevo detto che da un orecchio le entrava e dall'altro usciva...era ovvio, non è pronta per "capire". Se lo sfogo ti ha fatto acquisire forza e un po' più di stabilità meglio, per te, ma inutile pensare a scuotere lei...
> mio marito ha parlato al vento (io) per molto tempo, mentre io sicura di averlo in pugno (del resto non sapeva nemmeno la causa del mio allontanamento, quindi era 'giusto' che non avessi nulla di cui farmi perdonare!) ed essendo stracerta che sarebbe stato per SEMPRE innamorato di me e mio, convinta che con una mezza parola o un fischio ci tornavo quando volevo io (agghiacciante, lo so!), facevo i beati cazzi miei...finta tonta, di non capire...classici mezzucci di ributtare su di lui colpe e fatti del tutto irrilevanti, che ad ogni modo era bene ingigantire per inventarmi qualcosa, mi stranivo con lui (chi attacca per primo vince due volte...), glaciale e indecifrabile se lui 'osava' dirmi qualcosa, ed al contempo continuavo con le mie richieste di normalizzazione, che lui non doveva stranirsi, ma che potevamo frequentarci tranquillamente sereni senza però che mi attaccasse tutte le sue menate. Capito, si?
> EBBENE,il giorno che lui ha detto 'NO', non senza difficoltà, perchè era ancora innamorato di me, ma ha messo un punto, ebbene, non c'è stato più nulla da fare. Ho iniziato a tremare.
> ...


Smeraldi (virtuali)  oro e diamanti.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'unica cosa forse è che se la ami ancora, di perdonare, di star li accanto a lei, se e quando si sveglierà da questo sogno, perchè spero che lei rinsavisca prima di me. Ma per farla svegliare, secondo me e per la mia esperienza, devi andare via, *deve sentire di averti perso. *


Purtroppo credo che questo non lo senta.
Credo che comunque malgrado i miei sforzi si capisca che la amo ancora. Forse per questo sembra poco colpita dalle mie razioni sdegnate.
Prima in piscina mi si è messa accanto a parlare di tutto questo casino. Per dirmi che lei mentalmente si sente sola, che sicuramente ha sbagliato ma non tutti siamo fatti allo stesso modo. Le ho detto che può fare quello che vuole, che deve fare quello che vuole, ribadendole che proprio perché non tutti siamo uguali non può pensare che io viva questa cosa come vorrebbe lei.
Diventerò il sasso che mi sta portando ad essere, il problema è che non so quanto tempo ci vorrà. Il problema maggiore è che ho la sensazione che anche quel giorno lei sarà ancora dentro di me.
Evidentemente sono troppo un libro aperto, è troppo facile capire cosa mi passa per la testa.
In questa storia il "debole" sono io.


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che questo non lo senta.
> Credo che comunque malgrado i miei sforzi si capisca che la amo ancora. Forse per questo sembra poco colpita dalle mie razioni sdegnate.
> Prima in piscina mi si è messa accanto a parlare di tutto questo casino. Per dirmi che lei mentalmente si sente sola, che sicuramente ha sbagliato ma non tutti siamo fatti allo stesso modo. Le ho detto che può fare quello che vuole, che deve fare quello che vuole, ribadendole che proprio perché non tutti siamo uguali non può pensare che io viva questa cosa come vorrebbe lei.
> Diventerò il sasso che mi sta portando ad essere, il problema è che non so quanto tempo ci vorrà. Il problema maggiore è che ho la sensazione che anche quel giorno lei sarà ancora dentro di me.
> ...


ma lei ti ha detto chiaramente che si è innamorata di un altro?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> che non avrebbe recepito nulla non c'erano dubbi,
> ti stupisci che lei non comprende? l'avevo detto che da un orecchio le entrava e dall'altro usciva...era ovvio, non è pronta per "capire". Se lo sfogo ti ha fatto acquisire forza e un po' più di stabilità meglio, per te, ma inutile pensare a scuotere lei...
> mio marito ha parlato al vento (io) per molto tempo, mentre io sicura di averlo in pugno (del resto non sapeva nemmeno la causa del mio allontanamento, quindi era 'giusto' che non avessi nulla di cui farmi perdonare!) ed essendo stracerta che sarebbe stato per SEMPRE innamorato di me e mio, convinta che con una mezza parola o un fischio ci tornavo quando volevo io (agghiacciante, lo so!), facevo i beati cazzi miei..*.finta tonta,* di non capire..*.classici mezzucci *di ributtare su di lui colpe e fatti del tutto irrilevanti, che ad ogni modo era bene ingigantire per inventarmi qualcosa, mi stranivo con lui (*chi attacca per primo vince due volte..*.), glaciale e indecifrabile se lui 'osava' dirmi qualcosa, ed al contempo continuavo con le mie richieste di normalizzazione, che lui non doveva stranirsi, ma che potevamo frequentarci tranquillamente sereni senza però che mi attaccasse tutte le sue menate. Capito, si?
> EBBENE,il giorno che lui ha detto 'NO', non senza difficoltà, perchè era ancora innamorato di me, ma ha messo un punto, ebbene, non c'è stato più nulla da fare. Ho iniziato a tremare.
> ...




a dire il vero io ti avevo letta essenzialmente diversa da questa lista di banali strategie (alcune le ricordi, altre le consigli) e il rosso mi dà un senso veramente desolante: ma forse ho interpretato male?
non eri tu che dicevi di esserti smazzata le cose da sola? e quindi di aver scelto l'altro in piena consapevolezza che con tuo marito non c'era più nulla da fare?


----------



## Stark72 (12 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma lei ti ha detto chiaramente che si è innamorata di un altro?


Non si è mai definita innamorata, ha sempre detto che le piace questa persona, detto e ribadito anche oggi.
Poi ha ribadito che comunque lei nella testa è sola e non so per quale recondito motivo mi ha confidato che il tizio le avrebbe detto "sembra che di tutta la situazione con tuo marito non te ne freghi nulla". Questa osservazione sembrerebbe averla innervosita, molto. 
Ma è difficile da interpretare perché è una frase che ha buttato lì mentre era tutta presa dal parlare di me al passato; non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito bene, e di certo l'ultima cosa che mi interessa è sapere esattamente di cosa parlano col tizio.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non si è mai definita innamorata, ha sempre detto che le piace questa persona, detto e ribadito anche oggi.
> Poi ha ribadito che comunque lei nella testa è sola e non so per quale recondito motivo mi ha confidato che il tizio le avrebbe detto "sembra che di tutta la situazione con tuo marito non te ne freghi nulla". Questa osservazione sembrerebbe averla innervosita, molto.
> Ma è difficile da interpretare perché è una frase che ha buttato lì mentre era tutta presa dal parlare di me al passato; non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito bene, e di certo l'ultima cosa che mi interessa è sapere esattamente di cosa parlano col tizio.


Alla notizia che dopo essersi fatta scopare si mettono pure a parlare di me, le sarebbe partito un incisivo.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non si è mai definita innamorata, ha sempre detto che le piace questa persona, detto e ribadito anche oggi.
> Poi ha ribadito che comunque lei nella testa è sola e non so per quale recondito motivo mi ha confidato che il tizio le avrebbe detto "sembra che di tutta la situazione con tuo marito non te ne freghi nulla". Questa osservazione sembrerebbe averla innervosita, molto.
> Ma è difficile da interpretare perché è una frase che ha buttato lì mentre era tutta presa dal parlare di me al passato; non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito bene, e di certo l'ultima cosa che mi interessa è sapere esattamente di cosa parlano col tizio.



Ciao

non vi è tanto da interpretare ... il fatto è, che ha parlano di te ... lei parla di voi. 
Motivo, per me, di chiudere tutto ... qualsiasi canale di comunicazione che riguarda voi due ... 

Mi dispiace ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alla notizia che dopo essersi fatta scopare si mettono pure a parlare di me, le sarebbe partito un incisivo.



Ciao

colpisci di più con la totale indifferenza ... una cosa del genere, sgretola tutto ... 
e per proteggersi, solo un impermeabile emotivo può servire ... 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (12 Agosto 2014)

Se qualcuno ha un impermeabile da cedere lo pago bene


----------



## Caciottina (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> In realtà boh?...Quasi quasi mi innervosisce pure che altre possano trovarmi appetibile, ma presumo faccia parte di quei "perché" che non mi devo porre e mi fanno chiedere "perché lei no?".Magari fra un mese conoscerò qualcuno che mi farà girare la testa e cambierò idea.In montagna tutti, se fa la sostenuta peggio per lei, potrà eventualmente provare a sedurre qualche marmotta, le dice male, non è stagione da maestri di sci.


Ti leggo quadri tutti giorni e se non leggo mi aggiorno. Mi piaci molto. Ti stimo tanto. I mie complimenti per come stai gestendo il tutto.
Bravo Stark (ma come ned stark?). 
Starai bene


----------



## disincantata (12 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La mia amante è ridotta così!
> Ma si accorgerà del marito prima o poi.
> Sì si accorgerà........
> Io ho calato il sipario, ma il suo cuore ha bisogno di un grande uomo quale dovrebbe
> ...


Amante o ex?


----------



## Traccia (12 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire il vero io ti avevo letta essenzialmente diversa da questa lista di banali strategie (alcune le ricordi, altre le consigli) e il rosso mi dà un senso veramente desolante: ma forse ho interpretato male?
> non eri tu che dicevi di esserti smazzata le cose da sola? e quindi di aver scelto l'altro in piena consapevolezza che con tuo marito non c'era più nulla da fare?


Non so se definirle strategie, non so come si chiamano, nè so tantomeno dire se fossero banali o intelligenti, ma è semplicemente quello che ho vissuto. Strategico o no, agivo così.
Smazzata da sola si: il peso della non confessione, della gestione di un'altra storia con tutti i sensi di colpa che ne derivano. Si avevo scelto l'altro xke volevo evasione, leggerezza, forse x noia (lo ripeto, sono stata una cretina!) poi "finita leuforia" e capito che mio marito aveva messo il punto, sono 'rinsavita', l'ho mollato x riconquistare mio marito ma dopo sforzi vani e capito che avevo perso mio marito irrimediabilmente, so  tornata con l'altro e  'me lo son tenuto' ancora x un po' visto che era stata la causa dei miei colpi di testa e qlcosa di buono doveva pur averlo, ma le leggerezze non mi appagavano piu, anzi mi irritavano e l'abisso con mio marito era enorme. Consapevole della grande cazzata fatta l'ho mollato definitivamente dicendogli che amavo ancora mio marito. 
Non so se mi ero espressa male prima, ma cercando di parlare in funzione di Stark -e non mia x non uscire fuori tema-, magari avevo saltato passaggi sulla mia storia.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Bravo Stark (ma come ned stark?).
> Starai bene


Grazie :smile:
Esattamente, Ned Stark, proprio lui, ho letto tutta la saga anni fa, un perdente apparente che vale il quadruplo dei vincitori apparenti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che questo non lo senta.
> Credo che comunque malgrado i miei sforzi si capisca che la amo ancora. Forse per questo sembra poco colpita dalle mie razioni sdegnate.
> Prima in piscina mi si è messa accanto a parlare di tutto questo casino. Per dirmi che lei mentalmente si sente sola, che sicuramente ha sbagliato ma non tutti siamo fatti allo stesso modo. Le ho detto che può fare quello che vuole, che deve fare quello che vuole, ribadendole che proprio perché non tutti siamo uguali non può pensare che io viva questa cosa come vorrebbe lei.
> Diventerò il sasso che mi sta portando ad essere, il problema è che non so quanto tempo ci vorrà. Il problema maggiore è che ho la sensazione che anche quel giorno lei sarà ancora dentro di me.
> ...


Una mia conoscente ho visto tramite fb che aveva lasciato il marito (non cambiamento di stato ma foto di uscite da single).
Poi ho visto che sono tornati insieme.
Poi ha anche fatto un'ammenda pubblica.
Ah ha sui 45 e un figlio che va alle superiori e una figlia alle medie.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente ho visto tramite fb che aveva lasciato il marito (*non cambiamento di stato ma foto di uscite da single).*


anche la mia vigliaccona su Facebook risulta sposata, evidentemente molti ancora non sanno, anche se ad ogni occasione mi risulta che comunichi la vicenda e faccia il suo teatro facendomi passare per l'insopportabile marito con il quale non c'era più futuro.
Mi vesto anche questi panni non c'è problema. Qualcuno di voi ha scritto giorni fa che lei si sta ricostruendo il suo imene sociale. Metafora perfetta. Va bene così, a me di quello che pensano gli altri non frega nulla, non l'ho sputtanata e non la sputtanerò, non è nelle mie corde. Magari un giorno mi ringrazierà pure.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> anche la mia vigliaccona su Facebook risulta sposata, evidentemente molti ancora non sanno, anche se ad ogni occasione mi risulta che comunichi la vicenda e faccia il suo teatro facendomi passare per l'insopportabile marito con il quale non c'era più futuro.
> Mi vesto anche questi panni non c'è problema. Qualcuno di voi ha scritto giorni fa che lei si sta ricostruendo il suo imene sociale. Metafora perfetta. Va bene così, a me di quello che pensano gli altri non frega nulla, non l'ho sputtanata e non la sputtanerò, non è nelle mie corde. Magari un giorno mi ringrazierà pure.


Ho raccontato per dire che ci sono persone che passano fasi di "delirio" e poi rientrano nei ranghi.
*Forse* il tentativo di rimanere amici oltre a essere per te una pretesa dolorosa è per lei cercare di avere te amico-alleato in una fase di sbandamento.


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie :smile:
> Esattamente, Ned Stark, proprio lui, ho letto tutta la saga anni fa, un perdente apparente che vale il quadruplo dei vincitori apparenti.


Credimi, ho sperato seriamente che fosse Ned!! 
Leggevo Stark e mi dicevo "fai che non sia l'ennesimo fissato con quel Tony!"
Già ti apprezzavo, ma ora permettimi il di più! Anche se sei avvocato!


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se qualcuno ha un impermeabile da cedere lo pago bene



Ciao

è difficile, lo so ... 
Forse ti aiuta, quando parla ... di pensare ad una tattica, anche se stupida,
come concentrarsi sul proprio respiro e ridere sull'assurdità della sua sbandata. 
Non ridere di lei ... ma di come ha affrontato il suo malessere, senza neuroni. 

Quando tutto questo l'avrà stancata pure, e vorrà parlarti "seriamente",
lì saprai subito, se sei ancora disposto o meno ... il calcolo è velocissimo. 
Ma fino a quel punto, credo, tu ti debba proteggere ... perché logora ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (12 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un ottenne non ragiona così.
> Ora è con paletta e secchiello che si fa i suoi castelli di sabbia e dell'umore di mamma e papà se ne frega, se gli lasciano fare i bagno. Tanto lo sa che i grandi sono strani e hanno sonno quando lui vuole correre e viceversa.


brunetta  davvero lo pensi?
a 8 anni io non ero affatto come descrivi tu.
mio figlio e compagni ancor meno,
un continuo chiedere spiegazioni su tutto.
che non ragioni come ho spiegato io
e certo, ma ancor più deleterio,
perche non riuscendo a trarre la conclusione
che la vita e tutto un prendersi per il culo,
proverà, magari, altre emozioni, 
che so, paura, insicurezza.
facile che l'ottenne si senta lui uno che non capisce un cazzo.


----------



## Horny (12 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il clima però è la somma di come uno è all'esterno e di come è all'interno. All'esterno a prezzo di sforzi più o meno strenui (c'è chi per natura fatica meno, chi più) si può allestire una temperatura accettabile, ma di certo basta uno spiraglio per far entrare  la temperatura che poi c'è altrove in luoghi più reconditi e che partecipa al "clima". All'interno occorrerebbe aver già fatto certi passaggi, che non puoi decidere come già fatti se non li hai guadati veramente. Il lavoro può essere molto più lungo, impervio, sfalsato rispetto a quello che si vorrebbe o ci si auspicherebbe subito. Certe discordanze parlano attraverso mille rivoli che dicono a un mondo, per fortuna spesso distratto, molto di noi e di una situazione. I bambini non usano l'"intelligenza" per capire, e spesso anzi non usano ; vengono raggiunti, le percezioni cadono magari in archivio, sedimentano. Direi che invece gli adulti possono incidere intanto tout court sul comportamento più che sul "clima" che è necessariamente la somma delle tonalità emotive presenti, fuori e soprattutto internamente; insomma va da sé, mi riferisco a litigi, vocioni, piatti (di carta) tirati, porte sbattute, scoppi di lacrime e quant'altro.


Le percezioni che sedimentano possono causare molti danni.
non parlo del caso di stark, sia chiaro.

e comunque, sempre esulando dal caso di stark,
voi vi fidereste di una persona che vi fa la commedia?


----------



## Horny (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eccomi qua gente.
> Lei stamattina se n'è' andata a "piagnucolare" (si fa per dire) da mia sorella, autodefinendosi una puttana e facendo la derelitta. Mia sorella si è' limitata a sorridere, non ha mai interferito e si è' limitata a dirle di ricordarsi che sono il fratello. Ciò' detto, sentendomi finalmente in una posizione chiara e forte, ho preso in mano la vacanza apportando una modifica. Ho prenotato al volo una vacanza in trentino per dopo ferragosto, perché' io l'adoro, perché' ho voglia di pace e bellezza, perché' ai bimbi piace. Senza colpo ferire lei ha deciso che le va bene. Quanto al gettare la spugna, io ieri sera ho ufficialmente abdicato dalla mia posizione di marito comprensivo, non le devo nulla, non mi aspetto nulla e non voglio nulla. in questi mesi se avessi voluto avrei potuto trovare "distrazioni" femminili; fortunatamente non sono da buttare via (cosa che anche lei sottolinea spesso nella sua follia) e in questo frangente c'è' chi si è' fatto avanti nei miei confronti per cogliere la palla al balzo. Tuttavia a me ora non va, ho comunque ancora lei nella testa e non mi va di tirare dentro al mio casino un'altra donna alla quale potrei involontariamente fare del male. Ci  sarà tempo per tutto


bravo!


----------



## Horny (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Domenica parleremo con i bambini.
> Sì ho cambiato idea sulle tempistiche.
> Sfrutteremo il fatto che nel passaggio alla seconda parte della vacanza dormiremo una notte a Roma.
> Tutto nasce da un gioco di L., mia figlia. Voleva che fingessi di essere un albero e si arrampicava su di me.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> brunetta  davvero lo pensi?
> a 8 anni io non ero affatto come descrivi tu.
> mio figlio e compagni ancor meno,
> un continuo chiedere spiegazioni su tutto.
> ...


Se i genitori non litigano e stanno insieme, lui che ne sa di come "dovrebbe" o "potrebbe" essere una relazione adulta?
Vuole stare bene.
Se ci sono tensioni, musi, frecciatine certo che se ne accorge, non è scemo, ma se per 20 giorni al mare vede qualche muso lungo in mezzo a una situazione sostanzialmente tranquilla, si gode i bagni e la spiaggia.
Non sto dicendo che vivere una vita di tensioni sia un bene, ma stiamo parlando di vacanze.


----------



## Horny (12 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se i genitori non litigano e stanno insieme, lui che ne sa di come "dovrebbe" o "potrebbe" essere una relazione adulta?
> Vuole stare bene.
> Se ci sono tensioni, musi, frecciatine certo che se ne accorge, non è scemo, ma se per 20 giorni al mare vede qualche muso lungo in mezzo a una situazione sostanzialmente tranquilla, si gode i bagni e la spiaggia.
> Non sto dicendo che vivere una vita di tensioni sia un bene, ma stiamo parlando di vacanze.


Ma si, in questo caso e' solo una vacanza,
e la questione e' recente.
inoltre stark e' fortunatamente lucido.
Forse, come dici, potrebbe rientrare,
anche se, per come sono fatta io,
quando perdo la stima, prima o poi divento sasso,

E col rischio di essere pietra anche coi figli.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma si, in questo caso e' solo una vacanza,
> e la questione e' recente.
> inoltre stark e' fortunatamente lucido.
> Forse, come dici, potrebbe rientrare,
> ...


Le sbandate le superano in tanti.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> brunetta  davvero lo pensi?
> a 8 anni io non ero affatto come descrivi tu.
> mio figlio e compagni ancor meno,
> un continuo chiedere spiegazioni su tutto.
> ...


Ma le spiegazioni le cerca se percepisce che le cose non vanno. Il farglielo o no percepire è compito degli adulti. Da qui secondo me la volontà a volte di far arrivare ai figli un proprio disagio soprattutto quando si è o si crede di essere le "vittime" di una situazione o comunque se si arriva a non avere loro come primo pensiero.
Magari un domani capiterà anche a me ma so di aver affrontato brutti momenti e i miei figli non si sono reso conto di nulla e non credo per mancanza di sensibilitá.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Le percezioni che sedimentano possono causare molti danni.
> non parlo del caso di stark, sia chiaro.
> 
> e comunque, sempre esulando dal caso di stark,
> voi vi fidereste di una persona che vi fa la commedia?


I miei genitori dopo 50 anni si amano ancora. Se domani scoprissi che hanno finto e mi hanno fatto crescere in maniera serena e con dei valori potrei solo essere dispiaciuta se si sono sacrificati in qualche modo ma posso solo ringraziarli per quello che ho vissuto.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile, lo so ...
> Forse ti aiuta, quando parla ... di pensare ad una tattica, anche se stupida,
> ...


E' che non riesco a seguire un canovaccio, non riesco ad elaborare tattiche.
In fatto di cuore sono sempre stato impulsivo, spontaneo, irrefrenabile.
Il tipo che se sente il bisogno di dire "ti amo", lo deve dire perché altrimenti sta male, fosse anche che ci troviamo in una cena in mezzo a un milione di persone.
Il tipo che sente il bisogno di dare un bacio lo deve dare, anche se stiamo al supermercato a scegliere il detersivo.
Io credo che in realtà, i tipi come me siano i più facili da scaricare, perché' fondamentalmente diamo troppa sicurezza, siamo troppo presenti, diamo tanta libertà, tanta fiducia, immenso amore....non siamo emozionanti.
Siamo dei buoni papà per i figli di queste donne, ma non siamo davvero interessanti. E non conta nulla l'aspetto fisico, l'essere intelligenti o brillanti, l'educazione e tutto il resto.
Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perché tanti bastardi e puttanieri siano riveriti dalle loro donne, mentre tanti ma tanti simili a me, vengono scaricati con leggerezza.
Pensavo che questo schifo finisse con i tempi del liceo o al limite con l'università, quando i coattelli scavezzacollo ti battevano quasi sempre.
Ne ero davvero convinto.
Quante volte mi è capitato di incontrare ex compagne di liceo o di università che mi hanno detto "ma lo sai che mi piacevi un sacco? Solo che ero una ragazzina all'epoca".
E allora pensavo: "meno male, molte ragazzine poi crescono. Quelli come me alla fine vincono".
Non è così a quanto pare.
Scusate, mi rendo conto di scrivere cose patetiche.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' che non riesco a seguire un canovaccio, non riesco ad elaborare tattiche.
> In fatto di cuore sono sempre stato impulsivo, spontaneo, irrefrenabile.
> Il tipo che se sente il bisogno di dire "ti amo", lo deve dire perché altrimenti sta male, fosse anche che ci troviamo in una cena in mezzo a un milione di persone.
> Il tipo che sente il bisogno di dare un bacio lo deve dare, anche se stiamo al supermercato a scegliere il detersivo.
> ...


Si patetiche
ma nel senso greco
Scrivi così perchè scarichi il tuo essere ferito.

Però luogo comune per luogo comune
Io ho sempre notato che le mie paesane
QUando era ora di mattane sceglievano quei tipi lì

Quando era ora di maritarsi
sceglievano quello che aveva cose concrete da offrire.

Vedi di non ingingantire lui...

Senti sei uomo di cultura no?
Dopo aver assistito al Don Giovanni di Mozart a Salisburgo 
ti consiglio di leggere il DIario del Seduttore di Kieergegaard

Scoprirai una disanima impietosa di come funzionano certi meccanismi

E capirai che non ti sei mai fatto delle amanti...proprio per motivi serissimi...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

*eccolo qua...*

Come donna, mi odia. Come donna di spirito, mi teme.

Ma come donna intelligente, mi ama.”

Un mito immortale quello di Don Giovanni, il leggendario cavaliere spagnolo divenuto, nei secoli, prototipo del libertino immorale e spietato. Un mito che rivive nelle pagine di un diario intrigante e intenso, capace di ipnotizzare il lettore che si trovi a sfogliarne le pagine: il “Diario di un seduttore”, pubblicato da S. Kierkegaard nel 1843.

Il seduttore di Kierkegaard si chiama – manco a dirlo – Johannes e il suo diario è un viaggio nella mente inquieta di un uomo che si nutre del piacere e della bellezza del mondo, seguendo regole e dogmi da lui fissati, in spregio ad ogni principio della morale comune. È un’amara riflessione filosofica sulla malattia dell’insoddisfazione eterna che colpisce quanti non riescono ad andare oltre il ‘materiale’ della vita: “non appena la realtà perdeva la sua forza di attrazione, la capacità di stimolarlo, egli rimaneva disarmato: questo era il suo male”.

La filosofia di vita del seduttore sarà la sua stessa condanna: il vero seduttore si appaga nella ricerca estrema del piacere, trae la sua momentanea soddisfazione non nel possesso dell’‘oggetto’ conquistato ma nell’atto della conquista stessa. La seduzione è la sua arte, fatta di strategie sapienti e di armi solo apparentemente ordinarie: attraverso parole, gesti, silenzi, sguardi, finte casualità, il vero seduttore mette in atto una vera e propria ‘guerra’ dei sessi.

Sedurre una donna significa, per lui, riuscire ad esercitare un’influenza spirituale. E questa non è impresa da poco: “bisogna sempre studiare, prepararsi, tutto dev’essere predisposto”.

“Ecco come s’incomincia. Si neutralizza la sua femminilità con l’ironia” – scrive Johannes – la si destabilizza cambiando continuamente strategia, creando confusione, alternando sentimento e distacco, prestandole attenzione e poi mostrandosi indifferenti, irritanti, e poi di nuovo interessati. La donna deve sentirsi turbata, smarrita, del tutto disorientata. “Nelle acque agitate si pesca meglio. Quando una ragazza è turbata, si può osare con successo quello che altrimenti fallirebbe”.

Perché la strategia del disorientamento porti i suoi frutti, il vero seduttore deve giocare sull’effetto sorpresa: “a saper sorprendere, si vince sempre la partita. Le energie dell’avversario, infatti, vengono momentaneamente annullate, cosicché esso non può reagire”.

Una volta che venga ridestata la sua femminilità è a quel punto che la donna viene portata al massimo della tensione;“ella la oltrepasserà, e la sua femminilità raggiungerà un’altezza sovraumana”. A quel punto, sarà la donna stessa a donarsi con passione totale. “La norma della mia condotta” – continua – “è questa: io nulla desidero che non mi venga donato liberamente”.

Ma la soddisfazione dura un istante. Raggiunto lo scopo, l’obiettivo successivo è quello di troncare rapidamente la relazione: il vero seduttore seduce… e si fa abbandonare! “Conquistare l’anima di una ragazza è un’arte, sapersene liberare è un capolavoro”.

Il piacere estremo sarà dunque puramente narcisistico e consisterà nell’estatica contemplazione della riuscita perfetta della sua impresa. Dopodiché, di nuovo il vuoto.

Il culto del piacere non può che essere provvisorio, lontano com’è dal riempire la vita spirituale dell’uomo. Johannes – sembra dirci Kierkegaard – è proprio quello che non si dovrebbe essere. Ciò che serve all’uomo è la morale, e qualcosa di più alto in cui credere.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

In altre parole più sai raccontarla...più...

E quello che fa incazzare davvero un marito tradito
è scoprire a quali corbellerie la sua signora è stata disposta a credere eh?

Poi appunto si tirano le somme e si dice...

I fatti quali sono?

Tu poi le dici...
Eh ma per me non hai mai fatto tutte ste manfrine eh?

E lei ti dice...
Eh ma tu sei MIO MARITO...non lui capisci?

Tu sei SUO MARITO
e sai tutto di lei...

Ma quel tutto che nessuno vedrà mai

Quel tutto che viene da anni di convivenza...

Che cosa credi?

Pensaci un attimo amico mio

Prova a pensare se tu per una volta al mese non sapresti essere per una sera al mese
l'uomo dei sogni di ciascuna donna...

Essere MARITO ci mette su quella gogna di tentare di essere OGNI GIORNO...e giorno per giorno...
L'uomo dei sogni...
DI UNA SOLA...

C'è da uscir pazzi...


----------



## Stark72 (13 Agosto 2014)

Grazie Conte!
Lo leggerò sicuramente, ero giusto alla ricerca di qualcosa da sfogliare in questi giorni :up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie Conte!
> Lo leggerò sicuramente, ero giusto alla ricerca di qualcosa da sfogliare in questi giorni :up:


Ti aiuterà a "scusarla"...
E a dirle...
Bon dei basta...è ora che metti la testa a posto
che hai quaranta e passa anni e una famiglia...


----------



## Stark72 (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti aiuterà a "scusarla"...
> E a dirle...
> Bon dei basta...è ora che metti la testa a posto
> *che hai quaranta e passa anni* e una famiglia...


ne deve ancora compiere 37, però in effetti si caca sotto all'idea dei 40 e le rode che a me diano su per giù l'età che in realtà ha lei


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ne deve ancora compiere 37, però in effetti si caca sotto all'idea dei 40 e le rode che a me diano su per giù l'età che in realtà ha lei


Ah ma allora tutto si spiega eh?
Tutto si spiega

E il momento de mona

Quante ci passano...quante....

Poi con gli anta
dicono che stupida che ero...


----------



## Traccia (13 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma allora tutto si spiega eh?
> Tutto si spiega
> 
> E il momento de mona
> ...


Presente!!! 
Mi manca un mesetto agli anta e a me è andata proprio così!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Rinsavire?
> Dovresti vedere che faccia ha dopo la "sberla" morale di ieri sera, come mi guarda, che occhi gelidi.
> Non ha recepito nulla.
> E' davvero convinta di essere una povera derelitta incompresa. E' davvero convinta che non stia perdendo assolutamente nulla. E' un insulto vivente al progetto di vita incarnato da quei due bambini, per non parlare di me. E' passata oltre, chissà dove diavolo sta il suo cervello, chissà cosa le dice il suo cervello. Ma soprattutto, c'è davvero un cervello? Perché davvero mi sorge il dubbio estremo di aver sposato una cretina totale.
> Mia sorella stasera non ha potuto fare a meno di notare quegli sguardi che mi lancia e di sussurrarmi "io non so davvero come fai a resistere".


A te ti ci vuole una chiacchierata con Danny o con eagle .. Anche le loro mogli avevano preso una sbandata da adolescenti e come tali si comportavano, ogni progetto familiare accantonato che' loro dovevano vivere il nuovo amore in piena libertà ... Entrambe mi sembra siano rinsavite certo son passati dei mesi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> che non avrebbe recepito nulla non c'erano dubbi,
> ti stupisci che lei non comprende? l'avevo detto che da un orecchio le entrava e dall'altro usciva...era ovvio, non è pronta per "capire". Se lo sfogo ti ha fatto acquisire forza e un po' più di stabilità meglio, per te, ma inutile pensare a scuotere lei...
> mio marito ha parlato al vento (io) per molto tempo, mentre io sicura di averlo in pugno (del resto non sapeva nemmeno la causa del mio allontanamento, quindi era 'giusto' che non avessi nulla di cui farmi perdonare!) ed essendo stracerta che sarebbe stato per SEMPRE innamorato di me e mio, convinta che con una mezza parola o un fischio ci tornavo quando volevo io (agghiacciante, lo so!), facevo i beati cazzi miei...finta tonta, di non capire...classici mezzucci di ributtare su di lui colpe e fatti del tutto irrilevanti, che ad ogni modo era bene ingigantire per inventarmi qualcosa, mi stranivo con lui (chi attacca per primo vince due volte...), glaciale e indecifrabile se lui 'osava' dirmi qualcosa, ed al contempo continuavo con le mie richieste di normalizzazione, che lui non doveva stranirsi, ma che potevamo frequentarci tranquillamente sereni senza però che mi attaccasse tutte le sue menate. Capito, si?
> EBBENE,il giorno che lui ha detto 'NO', non senza difficoltà, perchè era ancora innamorato di me, ma ha messo un punto, ebbene, non c'è stato più nulla da fare. Ho iniziato a tremare.
> ...


Appunto...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che questo non lo senta.
> Credo che comunque malgrado i miei sforzi si capisca che la amo ancora. Forse per questo sembra poco colpita dalle mie razioni sdegnate.
> Prima in piscina mi si è messa accanto a parlare di tutto questo casino. Per dirmi che lei mentalmente si sente sola, che sicuramente ha sbagliato ma non tutti siamo fatti allo stesso modo. Le ho detto che può fare quello che vuole, che deve fare quello che vuole, ribadendole che proprio perché non tutti siamo uguali non può pensare che io viva questa cosa come vorrebbe lei.
> Diventerò il sasso che mi sta portando ad essere, il problema è che non so quanto tempo ci vorrà. Il problema maggiore è che ho la sensazione che anche quel giorno lei sarà ancora dentro di me.
> ...


Non esserne così sicuro, se ne fosse certa non starebbe li a cercare di spiegarti come si sente .. Probabilmente al contrario comprende che la delusione che provi rovinerà per sempre qualsiasi possibilità di recupero


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non si è mai definita innamorata, ha sempre detto che le piace questa persona, detto e ribadito anche oggi.
> Poi ha ribadito che comunque lei nella testa è sola e non so per quale recondito motivo mi ha confidato che il tizio le avrebbe detto "sembra che di tutta la situazione con tuo marito non te ne freghi nulla". Questa osservazione sembrerebbe averla innervosita, molto.
> Ma è difficile da interpretare perché è una frase che ha buttato lì mentre era tutta presa dal parlare di me al passato; non sono nemmeno sicuro di aver capito bene, e di certo l'ultima cosa che mi interessa è sapere esattamente di cosa parlano col tizio.


Eh te credo che se l'e presa, il tizio che dovrebbe sostituire la tua famiglia gli fa capire che la considera una superficiale ... Bella botta alla sua consapevolezza di esser una gran furba/figa


----------



## Stark72 (13 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh te credo che se l'e presa, il tizio che dovrebbe sostituire la tua famiglia gli fa capire che la considera una superficiale ... Bella botta alla sua consapevolezza di esser una gran furba/figa


 Credo che tu abbia colto nel segno.
Il "nuovo" rileva ciò che il "vecchio" ha già rilevato.
Tutto ciò sebbene il "nuovo" abbia 32 anni, quindi 10 meno del "vecchio", e malgrado il "vecchio" la conosca ovviamente come nessun altro.
Ciò significa che questa aria di superficialità è palpabile per qualunque uomo, a prescindere dall'età, il che forse la spiazza e la innervosisce.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia colto nel segno.
> Il "nuovo" rileva ciò che il "vecchio" ha già rilevato.
> Tutto ciò sebbene il "nuovo" abbia 32 anni, quindi 10 meno del "vecchio", e malgrado il "vecchio" la conosca ovviamente come nessun altro.
> Ciò significa che questa aria di superficialità è palpabile per qualunque uomo, a prescindere dall'età, il che forse la spiazza e la innervosisce.


Non avevo letto che lui ha 32 anni.
:rotfl: e uno di 32 anni si prende una di 37 con due figli ?!?
Aspetta settembre e tua moglie ti chiede perdono in ginocchio.
Ma non perché lui non se la prende ma perché capisce di aver scambiato lucciole per lanterne.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo letto che lui ha 32 anni.
> :rotfl: e uno di 32 anni si prende una di 37 con due figli ?!?
> Aspetta settembre e tua moglie ti chiede perdono in ginocchio.
> Ma non perché lui non se la prende ma perché capisce di aver scambiato lucciole per lanterne.


Ne sono assolutamente convinta anch'io
Poi sta a lui decidere il da farsi


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia colto nel segno.
> Il "nuovo" rileva ciò che il "vecchio" ha già rilevato.
> Tutto ciò sebbene il "nuovo" abbia 32 anni, quindi 10 meno del "vecchio", e malgrado il "vecchio" la conosca ovviamente come nessun altro.
> Ciò significa che questa aria di superficialità è palpabile per qualunque uomo, a prescindere dall'età, il che forse la spiazza e la innervosisce.


Secondo me il figliolo la smolla prima della fine dell'anno... Magari azzardo ma il 32 enne mi sa che ha le idee più chiare di tua moglie


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me il figliolo la smolla prima della fine dell'anno... Magari azzardo ma il 32 enne mi sa che ha le idee più chiare di tua moglie


Io ho pronosticato settembre.


----------



## erab (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho pronosticato settembre.


Meglio che la signora si sbrighi, i quarantenni separati sono molto ambiti dalle trentenni single...... :diavoletto:


----------



## Innominata (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne sono assolutamente convinta anch'io
> Poi sta a lui decidere il da farsi


Già, perché il problema qua non è neanche il 32enne, ma la quota di analfabetismo affettivo che lei ha disvelato.


----------



## Innominata (13 Agosto 2014)

il post sopra mi si è spedito da solo. Ma 'ste cose che succedono sono colpa mia o del pc? Cosa vuol dire forum contrassegnati come letti, se non è affatto vero? E il server contiene troppi reindirizzamenti?


----------



## Stark72 (13 Agosto 2014)

Non penso che lei si aspetti chissà cosa da lui. Qua siamo al bisogno di evasione dalla dura vita familiare (lei vede solo la durezza, problema suo); al bisogno di conferme mentre si avvicinano i 40 anni; alla irresistibile voglia di leggerezza.
Secondo me ci rimarrebbe più male se lui le dicesse che è un cesso, piuttosto che se la mollasse da un momento all'altro per altri motivi.
Poi attenzione, lui ha già una compagna, che ha esattamente la mia età. Qua non parliamo di una storia degna di tal nome, almeno così mi sembra, poi può darsi che mi sbagli. 
Perdonare qualche trombata con uno più giovane sarebbe molto più semplice se ciò non implicasse anche la sua fuga dalle sue responsabilità. Trombata + fuga = incazzatura e avvilimento ai massimi livelli.

Se fossi stato un pizzico figlio di puttana, sarei dovuto andare dalla sua compagna, avremmo dovuto trombare e poi avremmo diruto mandare qualche foto a entrambi


----------



## Horny (13 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo letto che lui ha 32 anni.
> :rotfl: e uno di 32 anni si prende una di 37 con due figli ?!?
> Aspetta settembre e tua moglie ti chiede perdono in ginocchio.
> Ma non perché lui non se la prende ma perché capisce di aver scambiato lucciole per lanterne.


:rotfl::rotfl: Questo non lo aveva scritto!
sisisi, concordo.
e qua, diciamocelo, sono un'espertona (di lanterne)


----------



## Horny (13 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non penso che lei si aspetti chissà cosa da lui. Qua siamo al bisogno di evasione dalla dura vita familiare (lei vede solo la durezza, problema suo); al bisogno di conferme mentre si avvicinano i 40 anni; alla irresistibile voglia di leggerezza.
> Secondo me ci rimarrebbe più male se lui le dicesse che è un cesso, piuttosto che se la mollasse da un momento all'altro per altri motivi.
> Poi attenzione, lui ha già una compagna, che ha esattamente la mia età. Qua non parliamo di una storia degna di tal nome, almeno così mi sembra, poi può darsi che mi sbagli.
> Perdonare qualche trombata con uno più giovane sarebbe molto più semplice se ciò non implicasse anche la sua fuga dalle sue responsabilità. Trombata + fuga = incazzatura e avvilimento ai massimi livelli.
> ...


Be, secondo me non fa tutta questa differenza perché se lui la molla, qualsiasi ragione adduca,è probabile che lei si senta un cesso. 
Allora dipenderà se lei avrà già trovato qualcun'altro con cui pettinarsi l'ego o meno.
per la matura compagna di lui....be si vede, infatti, come la tratta.....
quindi è possibile, come ti dicono gli altri, che lei torni.
io però una così non la rivorrei, quindi non starei ad aspettarla


----------



## erab (13 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be, secondo me non fa tutta questa differenza perché se lui la molla, qualsiasi ragione adduca,è probabile che lei si senta un cesso.
> Allora dipenderà se lei avrà già trovato qualcun'altro con cui pettinarsi l'ego o meno.
> per la matura compagna di lui....be si vede, infatti, come la tratta.....
> quindi è possibile, come ti dicono gli altri, che lei torni.
> *io però una così non la rivorrei, quindi non starei ad aspettarla*



non volevo dirlo.... però concordo.
Non saprei cosa farmene.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Stark...

mi ha colpito fortemente il tuo atteggiamento in tutto questo..
Complimenti, ti sto ammirando molto...

Anche se coi complimenti ci fai l'insalata adesso...

Ti ringrazio, comunque. Non c'entrano coniugi e tradimenti, ma dovevo decidere se passare una settimana di vacanza con una persona che mi fa stare malissimo per il bene di mia figlia, e il tuo esempio mi ha convinta.


----------



## Stark72 (14 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Stark...mi ha colpito fortemente il tuo atteggiamento in tutto questo..Complimenti, ti sto ammirando molto...Anche se coi complimenti ci fai l'insalata adesso...Ti ringrazio, comunque. Non c'entrano coniugi e tradimenti, ma dovevo decidere se passare una settimana di vacanza con una persona che mi fa stare malissimo per il bene di mia figlia, e il tuo esempio mi ha convinta.


Intanto grazie e poi ti faccio un sincerissimo in bocca al lupo per la vacanza.Le prime 48 ore per me sono state una devastazione, credevo di non farcela. Ora va meglio e devo anche ringraziare questo forum. Iscrivermi qui è stata forse l'unica oca davvero intelligente che ho fatto negli ultimi mesi.Mi rode alquanto dirlo e mi attirerò le critiche (giuste) di tanti, ma va meglio perché io ho abbassato i toni...talmente tanto che qualche volta riesco anche a scherzarci (lo so, sono un imbecille).E così adesso si parla del più e del meno. Alla fine sta avendo quell'amicizia che cercava di impormi a Roma. Ogni sera prima di andare a dormire si mette lì sul terrazzo con me e chiacchiera prima di andare a dormire. Certe volte mi sembra quasi di essere studiato.Ma al ritorno dalle vacanze sarà più semplice allentare questa cosa, basterà fare semplicemente il papà senza cercarla mai al di fuori dei bambini.Ahimè, ho il dubbio che per me il peggio debba ancora venire in termini emotivi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Intanto grazie e poi ti faccio un sincerissimo in bocca al lupo per la vacanza.Le prime 48 ore per me sono state una devastazione, credevo di non farcela. Ora va meglio e devo anche ringraziare questo forum. Iscrivermi qui è stata forse l'unica oca davvero intelligente che ho fatto negli ultimi mesi.Mi rode alquanto dirlo e mi attirerò le critiche (giuste) di tanti, ma va meglio perché io ho abbassato i toni...talmente tanto che qualche volta riesco anche a scherzarci (lo so, sono un imbecille).E così adesso si parla del più e del meno. Alla fine sta avendo quell'amicizia che cercava di impormi a Roma. Ogni sera prima di andare a dormire si mette lì sul terrazzo con me e chiacchiera prima di andare a dormire. Certe volte mi sembra quasi di essere studiato.Ma al ritorno dalle vacanze sarà più semplice allentare questa cosa, basterà fare semplicemente il papà senza cercarla mai al di fuori dei bambini.Ahimè, ho il dubbio che per me il peggio debba ancora venire in termini emotivi.


Magari al fitorno ripenserà a questi momenti e si renderà conto di cosa è veramente importante


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Intanto grazie e poi ti faccio un sincerissimo in bocca al lupo per la vacanza.Le prime 48 ore per me sono state una devastazione, credevo di non farcela. Ora va meglio e devo anche ringraziare questo forum. Iscrivermi qui è stata forse l'unica oca davvero intelligente che ho fatto negli ultimi mesi.Mi rode alquanto dirlo e mi attirerò le critiche (giuste) di tanti, ma va meglio perché io ho abbassato i toni...talmente tanto che qualche volta riesco anche a scherzarci (lo so, sono un imbecille).E così adesso si parla del più e del meno. Alla fine sta avendo quell'amicizia che cercava di impormi a Roma. Ogni sera prima di andare a dormire si mette lì sul terrazzo con me e chiacchiera prima di andare a dormire. Certe volte mi sembra quasi di essere studiato.Ma al ritorno dalle vacanze sarà più semplice allentare questa cosa, basterà fare semplicemente il papà senza cercarla mai al di fuori dei bambini.Ahimè, ho il dubbio che per me il peggio debba ancora venire in termini emotivi.


Io invece credo che tu il peggio lo stia superando ora egregiamente, al ritorno certo non sarete così vicini come ora e potrai prendere le tue decisioni. Lei ti sta studiando perché il fatto che tu sia più tranquillo le mette la pulce all'orecchio, sai come siamo noi donne se vi arrabbiate ...perché si arrabbia? .... Se siete troppo pacati ... Perché ora è così tranquillo? Non ci sta mai bene nulla


----------



## Stark72 (14 Agosto 2014)

Infatti stabilire cosa le passi per la testa è impresa impossibile. Tanto è facile capire come sto io e tanto è difficile scrutare lei. E' come giocare a poker con un baro con le carte segnate, i miei bluff vengono compresi al volo, se ho il punto grosso il baro si chiama fuori. C'è di buono che la "calma" da me adottata mi sta almeno aiutando a riposarmi un po'. L'avvilimento e la tristezza non me li toglie nessuno, ma almeno il cervello non va per la tangente.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Intanto grazie e poi ti faccio un sincerissimo in bocca al lupo per la vacanza.Le prime 48 ore per me sono state una devastazione, credevo di non farcela. Ora va meglio e devo anche ringraziare questo forum. Iscrivermi qui è stata forse l'unica oca davvero intelligente che ho fatto negli ultimi mesi.Mi rode alquanto dirlo e mi attirerò le critiche (giuste) di tanti, ma va meglio perché io ho abbassato i toni...talmente tanto che qualche volta riesco anche a scherzarci (lo so, sono un imbecille).E così adesso si parla del più e del meno. Alla fine sta avendo quell'amicizia che cercava di impormi a Roma. Ogni sera prima di andare a dormire si mette lì sul terrazzo con me e chiacchiera prima di andare a dormire. Certe volte mi sembra quasi di essere studiato.Ma al ritorno dalle vacanze sarà più semplice allentare questa cosa, basterà fare semplicemente il papà senza cercarla mai al di fuori dei bambini.Ahimè, ho il dubbio che per me il peggio debba ancora venire in termini emotivi.


Mi spiace doverti dire che è una fase.
Dopo quella acuta la psiche ha bisogno di trovare uno stato di tranquillità che può essere solo temporaneo. Come quando si salgono le scale se non si è in forma, a un certo piano ci si ferma per tirare il fiato ma la salita non è finita.
Stai salendo un grattacielo.
Questo non esclude che a un certo punto potreste ridiscenderlo insieme di corsa.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Infatti stabilire cosa le passi per la testa è impresa impossibile. Tanto è facile capire come sto io e tanto è difficile scrutare lei. E' come giocare a poker con un baro con le carte segnate, i miei bluff vengono compresi al volo, se ho il punto grosso il baro si chiama fuori. C'è di buono che la "calma" da me adottata mi sta almeno aiutando a riposarmi un po'. L'avvilimento e la tristezza non me li toglie nessuno, ma almeno il cervello non va per la tangente.


Ti trovi innanzi ad un bivio intermedio. 

Se lei rinsavisse torneresti con lei e la perdoneresti per poi tornare ad essere una famiglia felice? Se la risposta è si quella è la strada giusta da seguire.

Se la risposta è no, devi pianificare la chiusura curandoti solo dei tuoi figli, facendo anche eventualmente buon viso a cattivo gioco.

Nella seconda ipotesi, sei ancora nella fase dell'incazzatura personale. Più avanti ti renderai conto che è stata una fortuna liberarsene. Il problema restano i figli, e saranno la vera causa del risentimento verso i suoi confronti, perché non ti darai mai pace di come lei abbia potuto togliergli la cosa più importante per loro, ovvero una famiglia. E non esisterà nulla che possiate fare per loro, niente che possa compensare quanto gli è stato tolto. Questo ti farà stare sempre male e te la farà odiare per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ti trovi innanzi ad un bivio intermedio.
> 
> Se lei rinsavisse torneresti con lei e la perdoneresti per poi tornare ad essere una famiglia felice? Se la risposta è si quella è la strada giusta da seguire.
> 
> ...


Ma non lo sa, ancora!
Come può saperlo?
La moglie è sempre lei, è sempre la persona con la quale ha passato anni, condiviso gioie dolori, sacrifici e figli.
E anche lui per lei è ancora tutto questo.
Solo ora lei ha provato emozioni che, ovviamente, per lui non prova più. Che emozione vuoi che ci sia a rivedere tornare a casa un marito (o una moglie) abita lì! Dove altro dovrebbe tornare a dormire?!
Lui è sconcertato da quella freddezza e lucidità con cui lei ha detto che non lo ama.
Ma anche lei è nel pallone.
Qualche mese a bocce ferme e capiranno.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non lo sa, ancora!
> Come può saperlo?
> La moglie è sempre lei, è sempre la persona con la quale ha passato anni, condiviso gioie dolori, sacrifici e figli.
> E anche lui per lei è ancora tutto questo.
> ...


Certo che è nel pallone. Un'altra che deve gisutificarsi per essere andata a letto con un altro e l'unico modo che ha per "salvarsi" è convincersi che non ama più il marito. Cosa che potrebbe, probabilmente, non essere vera


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non lo sa, ancora!
> Come può saperlo?
> La moglie è sempre lei, è sempre la persona con la quale ha passato anni, condiviso gioie dolori, sacrifici e figli.
> E anche lui per lei è ancora tutto questo.
> ...


Penso che lei rinsavirà solo dopo essersi fatta cinque o sei anni di vita da adolescente. Ma a quel punto se prova a tornare un VAFFANCULO se lo merita tutto no? E lui non è che possa stare li ad aspettare i suoi comodi. Qualche mese è ok, pure un anno, poi basta. Lei ha manifestato un suo bisogno, se le si chiude questa possibilità, ne cercherà una più avanti. 

Che poi si ragiona sempre sul far rinsavire l' "ammalato/a", e non ci si sofferma a pensare che se davvero "guarisse" potrebbe essere il partner a non volerlo/a più. Per questo prima va capito se la riprenderebbe o meno, perché se comunque non la rivorrebbe, è anche inutile perdere tempo a rimettere insieme i cocci.

C'è chi a un vaso rimesso insieme con la colla preferisce gettarlo e costruirne un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che è nel pallone. Un'altra che deve gisutificarsi per essere andata a letto con un altro e l'unico modo che ha per "salvarsi" è convincersi che non ama più il marito. Cosa che potrebbe, probabilmente, non essere vera


La mitologia "romantica" a volte è una malattia da cui sono affetti più traditori e amanti dei traditi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Penso che lei rinsavirà solo dopo essersi fatta cinque o sei anni di vita da adolescente. Ma a quel punto se prova a tornare un VAFFANCULO se lo merita tutto no? E lui non è che possa stare li ad aspettare i suoi comodi. Qualche mese è ok, pure un anno, poi basta. Lei ha manifestato un suo bisogno, se le si chiude questa possibilità, ne cercherà una più avanti.
> 
> Che poi si ragiona sempre sul far rinsavire l' "ammalato/a", e non ci si sofferma a pensare che se davvero "guarisse" potrebbe essere il partner a non volerlo/a più. Per questo prima va capito se la riprenderebbe o meno, perché se comunque non la rivorrebbe, è anche inutile perdere tempo a rimettere insieme i cocci.
> 
> C'è chi a un vaso rimesso insieme con la colla preferisce gettarlo e costruirne un altro.


A parte che c'è chi trona insieme dopo trenta e più anni (vedi Franco Nero e Vanessa Redgrave) non credo che Stark debba stare ad aspettare i comodi di sua moglie (non mi pare che ne abbia alcuna intenzione) ma che decidere che è tutto rotto dopo qualche mese mi sembra affrettato, soprattutto per lui.
Non si tratta di mandare a quel paese una fidanzata ma la moglie più che decennale e una famiglia.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che c'è chi trona insieme dopo trenta e più anni (vedi Franco Nero e Vanessa Redgrave) non credo che Stark debba stare ad aspettare i comodi di sua moglie (non mi pare che ne abbia alcuna intenzione) ma che decidere che è tutto rotto dopo qualche mese mi sembra affrettato, soprattutto per lui.
> Non si tratta di mandare a quel paese una fidanzata ma la moglie più che decennale e una famiglia.


Se tornano entrambi single e dopo qualche anno, ed esperienza, si riscoprono, si reinnamorano, e decidono di tornare insieme, allora potrebbe funzionare. Diversamente la vedo molto difficile. Il tradimento è l'atto finale di una crisi, non iniziale o intermedio.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se tornano entrambi single e dopo qualche anno, ed esperienza, si riscoprono, si reinnamorano, e decidono di tornare insieme, allora potrebbe funzionare. *Diversamente la vedo molto difficile. Il tradimento è l'atto finale di una crisi, non iniziale o intermedio*.



Non sono d'accordo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo


:up:
Neanch'io.
Anche questo fa parte di una mitologia "romantica" secondo la quale se c'è amore non ci può essere tradimento (e neanche attrazione per altri) e se c'è tradimento è perché c'è una crisi e la crisi è pure al suo punto finale.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se tornano entrambi single e dopo qualche anno, ed esperienza, si riscoprono, si reinnamorano, e decidono di tornare insieme, allora potrebbe funzionare. Diversamente la vedo molto difficile. Il tradimento è l'atto finale di una crisi, non iniziale o intermedio.


quoto proprio oggi ho letto su un quotidiano un articolo che parla della scappatella estiva...
e lo psicologo afferma appunto che in molte casi sono gocce che fanno traboccare un vaso...

Però resta un ma, sempre in questo articolo...

Hai tradito perchè non ti sentivi amato, compreso e ascoltato?

Come mai non hai pensato di farti tu, amore, comprensione e ascolto?


----------



## Stark72 (14 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi, se avessi le idee chiare, se sapessi cosa voglio davvero, non starei così.
Vivo come se fosse finita ma sono consapevole del fatto che la porta è accostata.
Sicuramente c'è un modo di riaprirla prima che decida io di chiuderla, ma non so quale sia.
Se vedessi una sincera presa di coscienza, se vedessi un "pentimento" e se soprattutto vedessi di nuovo amore nei miei confronti, lo spiraglio potrebbe essere praticabile. Il problema in tal caso sarebbe riuscire a credere di essere di nuovo l'unico, e che lei voglia solo me. Cosa difficile da credere al momento.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, se avessi le idee chiare, se sapessi cosa voglio davvero, non starei così.
> Vivo come se fosse finita ma sono consapevole del fatto che la porta è accostata.
> Sicuramente c'è un modo di riaprirla prima che decida io di chiuderla, ma non so quale sia.
> Se vedessi una sincera presa di coscienza, se vedessi un "pentimento" e se soprattutto vedessi di nuovo amore nei miei confronti, lo spiraglio potrebbe essere praticabile. Il problema in tal caso sarebbe riuscire a credere di essere di nuovo l'unico, e che lei voglia solo me. Cosa difficile da credere al momento.


Ma se non ci fossero i figli di mezzo, la famiglia, i progetti futuri. Se ci foste solo tu e lei. La riprenderesti oppure la manderesti a cagare? Non farti influenzare dal contesto, lo so bene che per i figli si ingoia anche merda, ma qui si sta parlando di un futuro possibile o meno. Prima di preoccuparti di lei, cerca di capire se la riprenderesti. Perché se davvero te la riprenderesti  non c'è limite alla volontà, basta dare l'anima.

Diversamente chiudi la partita, e ricomincia da zero, pensando solo ai tuoi figli e a te stesso. 

In sintesi, non pretendere chiarezza in lei, prima falla in te stesso. Quando sarà chiaro a te cosa vuoi, quello che desidera lei conterà ben poco.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Neanch'io.
> Anche questo fa parte di una mitologia "romantica" secondo la quale se c'è amore non ci può essere tradimento (e neanche attrazione per altri) e se c'è tradimento è perché c'è una crisi e la crisi è pure al suo punto finale.


Non penso di essere romantico. La mitologia romantica è in chi pensa che il tradimento sia superabile e possa tornare tutto come prima. La realtà è che si tratta di accontentarsi di un mediocre vaso reincollato, piuttosto di un vaso nuovo ricostruito da zero, pagando il prezzo del fallimento. 

Differenze di cultura: fallire in Italia è una vergogna. Fallire in America è un onore, perchè almeno ci hai provato.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non penso di essere romantico. La mitologia romantica è in chi pensa che il tradimento sia superabile e possa tornare tutto come prima. La realtà è che si tratta di accontentarsi di un mediocre vaso reincollato, piuttosto di un vaso nuovo ricostruito da zero, pagando il prezzo del fallimento.
> 
> Differenze di cultura: fallire in Italia è una vergogna. Fallire in America è un onore, perchè almeno ci hai provato.


Non chiamarlo romantico, chiamalo come ti piace ma di miti siamo pervasi tutti. La realtà è fatta di miriadi di situazioni diverse.


----------



## Spider (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non penso di essere romantico. La mitologia romantica è in chi pensa che il tradimento sia superabile e possa tornare tutto come prima. La realtà è che si tratta di accontentarsi di un mediocre vaso reincollato, piuttosto di un vaso nuovo ricostruito da zero, pagando il prezzo del fallimento.
> 
> Differenze di cultura: fallire in Italia è una vergogna. Fallire in America è un onore, perchè almeno ci hai provato.



mi intrometto e da gran cornuto quale sono stato, mi sento di fare delle precisazioni.
partiamo da un dato di fatto.
il tradimento non si dimentica certo.
resta che fatte le dovute analisi, hai poca scelta, specialmente se ami ancora.
io non ho mai pensato per un attimo che tutto tornerà come prima,
 malinconicamente so che sarò per sempre diverso, che lo saremo per sempre,
niente è come prima.
resta ancora quello che rimane e non è poco, se ci credi ancora.
Non si tratta di un vaso rincollato, quello è andato, è rotto appunto, è perso.
Quello che chiedo adesso alla nostra coppia non è più quello che chiedevo 4 anni fa.
4 anni fa chiedevo mi ami?
 ora chiedo ti amo?
e mi sento di amare ancora, nonostante tutto perchè consapevole di cosa voglio amare.

il tradimento è un atto ignobile in se, un atto egoistico e ingiustificabile sempre,
 ma resta ancora il valore che dai al fatto in se e alla tua personalissima storia.

da qualcuno lo accetti, da qualcun'altro no,
 per non citar se stessi.

il tradimento si declina in mille sfaccettature,
 come l'amore.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma se non ci fossero i figli di mezzo, la famiglia, i progetti futuri. Se ci foste solo tu e lei. La riprenderesti oppure la manderesti a cagare? *Non farti influenzare dal contesto*, lo so bene che per i figli si ingoia anche merda, ma qui si sta parlando di un futuro possibile o meno. Prima di preoccuparti di lei, cerca di capire se la riprenderesti. Perché se davvero te la riprenderesti non c'è limite alla volontà, basta dare l'anima.
> 
> Diversamente chiudi la partita, e ricomincia da zero, pensando solo ai tuoi figli e a te stesso.
> 
> In sintesi, non pretendere chiarezza in lei, prima falla in te stesso. Quando sarà chiaro a te cosa vuoi, quello che desidera lei conterà ben poco.


Azz io gli dare il consiglio opposto
Perchè il contesto c'è e non si può agire come se non ci fosse


----------



## Stark72 (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz io gli dare il consiglio oppostoPerchè il contesto c'è e non si può agire come se non ci fosse


E infatti è il punto è proprio quello.Non riesco neanche a ricordare esattamente come fosse la nostra vita primari diventare genitori, figuriamoci se riesco a pensare a come mi sarei comportato se fossimo stati solo noi due.Tra l'altro non bisogna trascurare un elemento determinante: tutto questo casino nasce ANCHE dal fato che siamo una famiglia e ci sono due bambini che stiamo crescendo con estrema fatica perché abbiamo due lavori che ti tolgono il respiro.Qui entrano in gioco le mie colpe.Lei mi rinfaccia di averli cresciuti da sola, di essere stato troppo assente per dedicarmi al lavoro.In parte ha ragione, non ho orari, e il mio lavoro mi segue anche a casa, anche in vacanza. Mi ruppero le palle anche in viaggio di nozze.Mi sono reso conto del fatto che dovevo dare spazio maggiore alla mia famiglia e allora 4 anni fa cambiai radicalmente modalità. Lasciai uno studio nel quale guadagnavo tantissimo e mi si chiedeva forse troppo. Le dissi "meno soldi e più tempo, per te va bene?".Così ho lavorato meno in grande, e attenzione, non ne ho sofferto in termini di realizzazione, perché la mia realizzazione è la famiglia che ho.Non è bastato, lei è una lavoratrice dipendente, lavora su turni (ospedaliera) quindi fa una vita particolare, ma ha orari definiti, stipendio definito, ferie definite, e proprio non riesce pienamente a comprendere cosa significhi avere una partita IVA. Purtroppo ha iniziato a fare paragoni con gli altri papà, quelli che timbrano il cartellino e alle 17 stanno al parco o a qualche festa di poppanti.Io questo non posso farlo, a volte lo faccio scappando dal lavoro, ma non posso farlo spesso. Le ho sempre detto di guardare più avanti, di guardare a noi due come qualcosa di separato e diverso rispetto ai bambini, di considerare che tra qualche anno saranno grandi e avranno meno bisogno di noi, mentre noi saremo sempre NOI e ci saranno più spazi, più vita.La famiglia, il suo lavoro stressante, il mio lavoro, hanno dato luogo a un mix micidiale.Si tratta di una persona che non si sfoga mai, che ti dice sempre che va tutto bene anche se così non è, anche se le fai il terzo grado. Ed eccoci qua.Di certo devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, non ho capito esattamente cosa desiderava e perché si sentiva "sola". Quindi non ho la presunzione di pensare di essere esente da colpe. Solo che ho anche sempre pensato che questo genere di cose sia del tutto normale nelle dinamiche di una famiglia giovane con figli piccoli. Ho sempre pensato che stare insieme è anche questo, darsi man forte nei momenti di stanchezza.Se questa visione non appartiene ad entrambi allora nascono i problemi grossi. Se uno dei due decide di "scappare" da questa realtà, sono cavoli.Al momento io sono il motivo della sua infelicità pur avendo cercato (anche sbagliando) di renderla sempre felice.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E infatti è il punto è proprio quello.Non riesco neanche a ricordare esattamente come fosse la nostra vita primari diventare genitori, figuriamoci se riesco a pensare a come mi sarei comportato se fossimo stati solo noi due.Tra l'altro non bisogna trascurare un elemento determinante: tutto questo casino nasce ANCHE dal fato che siamo una famiglia e ci sono due bambini che stiamo crescendo con estrema fatica perché abbiamo due lavori che ti tolgono il respiro.Qui entrano in gioco le mie colpe.Lei mi rinfaccia di averli cresciuti da sola, di essere stato troppo assente per dedicarmi al lavoro.In parte ha ragione, non ho orari, e il mio lavoro mi segue anche a casa, anche in vacanza. Mi ruppero le palle anche in viaggio di nozze.Mi sono reso conto del fatto che dovevo dare spazio maggiore alla mia famiglia e allora 4 anni fa cambiai radicalmente modalità. Lasciai uno studio nel quale guadagnavo tantissimo e mi si chiedeva forse troppo. Le dissi "meno soldi e più tempo, per te va bene?".Così ho lavorato meno in grande, e attenzione, non ne ho sofferto in termini di realizzazione, perché la mia realizzazione è la famiglia che ho.Non è bastato, lei è una lavoratrice dipendente, lavora su turni (ospedaliera) quindi fa una vita particolare, ma ha orari definiti, stipendio definito, ferie definite, e proprio non riesce pienamente a comprendere cosa significhi avere una partita IVA. Purtroppo ha iniziato a fare paragoni con gli altri papà, quelli che timbrano il cartellino e alle 17 stanno al parco o a qualche festa di poppanti.Io questo non posso farlo, a volte lo faccio scappando dal lavoro, ma non posso farlo spesso. Le ho sempre detto di guardare più avanti, di guardare a noi due come qualcosa di separato e diverso rispetto ai bambini, di considerare che tra qualche anno saranno grandi e avranno meno bisogno di noi, mentre noi saremo sempre NOI e ci saranno più spazi, più vita.La famiglia, il suo lavoro stressante, il mio lavoro, hanno dato luogo a un mix micidiale.Si tratta di una persona che non si sfoga mai, che ti dice sempre che va tutto bene anche se così non è, anche se le fai il terzo grado. Ed eccoci qua.Di certo devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, non ho capito esattamente cosa desiderava e perché si sentiva "sola". Quindi non ho la presunzione di pensare di essere esente da colpe. Solo che ho anche sempre pensato che questo genere di cose sia del tutto normale nelle dinamiche di una famiglia giovane con figli piccoli. Ho sempre pensato che stare insieme è anche questo, darsi man forte nei momenti di stanchezza.Se questa visione non appartiene ad entrambi allora nascono i problemi grossi. Se uno dei due decide di "scappare" da questa realtà, sono cavoli.Al momento io sono il motivo della sua infelicità pur avendo cercato (anche sbagliando) di renderla sempre felice.


Intanto riconfermo quanto mi piace leggerti
Poi, hai fatto un passo verso di lei rinunciando a un lavoro per avere più tempo per la famiglia. Questo andava apprezzato
Forse voleva uno spazio suo, solo suo. Giusto o sbagliato che sia l'ha trovato nell'altro. E qui doveva (secondo me) fermarsi. Invece ripeto ha dovuto giustificare questo atteggiamento che forse non le appartiene (o pensava non le appartenesse)con il fatto ceh non ti ama più.
Tu la ami, almeno mi sembra di capire, prova a "aspettare" facendole sentire che ci sei. Nei modi che ritiene più adatti e che ti fanno stare meno male.
Falle sentire "il bello" della famiglia, di voi 4 insieme e può essere che lei capisca che l'"isola felice" non è la vita vera.
So di non essere stata chiarissima ma per come ti leggo non credo tu abbia colpe, forse la colpa ce l'ha lei e non per averti tradito ma di aver preteso troppo da se stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto riconfermo quanto mi piace leggerti
> Poi, hai fatto un passo verso di lei rinunciando a un lavoro per avere più tempo per la famiglia. Questo andava apprezzato
> Forse voleva uno spazio suo, solo suo. Giusto o sbagliato che sia l'ha trovato nell'altro. E qui doveva (secondo me) fermarsi. Invece ripeto ha dovuto giustificare questo atteggiamento che forse non le appartiene (o pensava non le appartenesse)con il fatto ceh non ti ama più.
> Tu la ami, almeno mi sembra di capire, prova a "aspettare" facendole sentire che ci sei. Nei modi che ritiene più adatti e che ti fanno stare meno male.
> ...


Hai espresso quello che sentivo ma non trovavo le parole per dirlo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai espresso quello che sentivo ma non trovavo le parole per dirlo.


O.T. la mettiamo sul calendario sta giornata? Siamo d'accordo su tutto da sta mattina:mrgreen::up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. la mettiamo sul calendario sta giornata? Siamo d'accordo su tutto da sta mattina:mrgreen::up:


Veramente siamo d'accordo quasi sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non lo sa, ancora!
> Come può saperlo?
> La moglie è sempre lei, è sempre la persona con la quale ha passato anni, condiviso gioie dolori, sacrifici e figli.
> E anche lui per lei è ancora tutto questo.
> ...


Condivido lei e' nel pieno loop, deve passare un po' per rendersi conto cosa comporta una separazione poi riuscirà a ragionare con più consapevolezza ... Ora è nella fase  voglio tutto e subito ( quello che mi interessa )e tu devi SOLO collaborare, passerà


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E infatti è il punto è proprio quello.Non riesco neanche a ricordare esattamente come fosse la nostra vita primari diventare genitori, figuriamoci se riesco a pensare a come mi sarei comportato se fossimo stati solo noi due.Tra l'altro non bisogna trascurare un elemento determinante: tutto questo casino nasce ANCHE dal fato che siamo una famiglia e ci sono due bambini che stiamo crescendo con estrema fatica perché abbiamo due lavori che ti tolgono il respiro.Qui entrano in gioco le mie colpe.Lei mi rinfaccia di averli cresciuti da sola, di essere stato troppo assente per dedicarmi al lavoro.In parte ha ragione, non ho orari, e il mio lavoro mi segue anche a casa, anche in vacanza. Mi ruppero le palle anche in viaggio di nozze.Mi sono reso conto del fatto che dovevo dare spazio maggiore alla mia famiglia e allora 4 anni fa cambiai radicalmente modalità. Lasciai uno studio nel quale guadagnavo tantissimo e mi si chiedeva forse troppo. Le dissi "meno soldi e più tempo, per te va bene?".Così ho lavorato meno in grande, e attenzione, non ne ho sofferto in termini di realizzazione, perché la mia realizzazione è la famiglia che ho.Non è bastato, lei è una lavoratrice dipendente, lavora su turni (ospedaliera) quindi fa una vita particolare, ma ha orari definiti, stipendio definito, ferie definite, e proprio non riesce pienamente a comprendere cosa significhi avere una partita IVA. Purtroppo ha iniziato a fare paragoni con gli altri papà, quelli che timbrano il cartellino e alle 17 stanno al parco o a qualche festa di poppanti.Io questo non posso farlo, a volte lo faccio scappando dal lavoro, ma non posso farlo spesso. Le ho sempre detto di guardare più avanti, di guardare a noi due come qualcosa di separato e diverso rispetto ai bambini, di considerare che tra qualche anno saranno grandi e avranno meno bisogno di noi, mentre noi saremo sempre NOI e ci saranno più spazi, più vita.La famiglia, il suo lavoro stressante, il mio lavoro, hanno dato luogo a un mix micidiale.Si tratta di una persona che non si sfoga mai, che ti dice sempre che va tutto bene anche se così non è, anche se le fai il terzo grado. Ed eccoci qua.Di certo devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, non ho capito esattamente cosa desiderava e perché si sentiva "sola". Quindi non ho la presunzione di pensare di essere esente da colpe. Solo che ho anche sempre pensato che questo genere di cose sia del tutto normale nelle dinamiche di una famiglia giovane con figli piccoli. Ho sempre pensato che stare insieme è anche questo, darsi man forte nei momenti di stanchezza.Se questa visione non appartiene ad entrambi allora nascono i problemi grossi. Se uno dei due decide di "scappare" da questa realtà, sono cavoli.Al momento io sono il motivo della sua infelicità pur avendo cercato (anche sbagliando) di renderla sempre felice.


La tua rinuncia l'hai fatta e lei quando ti ha sposato immagino sapesse che il tuo lavoro era senza orario definito, ora indubbiamente una crisi matrimoniale nasce anche da colpe di entrambi, incomprensioni taciute e sopportate stringendo i denti non aiutano, peraltro mi par di capire che lei non sappia esternare il suo malessere spontaneamente e questo certo non favorisce un chiarimento immediato. Se il tuo desiderio e' lei e la vostra famiglia ancora unita dovrai stringere i denti e cercare di esser il più sereno e razionale  possibile pur pretendendo  un certo rispetto. Il tempo vi farà capire cosa vorrete realmente. p.s l'ambiente ospedaliero per certe liaison dangereuse e' l'ideale.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido lei e' nel pieno loop, deve passare un po' per rendersi conto cosa comporta una separazione poi riuscirà a ragionare con più consapevolezza ... Ora è nella fase  voglio tutto e subito ( quello che mi interessa )e tu devi SOLO collaborare, passerà


Mi sembra una ottima idea, del resto la moda uomo è sempre più orientata alla cucitura di scendiletto e tappetini per trasformarli in abiti.

Io però sono più dell'idea che per responsabilizzare una persona convenga metterla innanzi alla conseguenza delle sue azioni. Quindi separazione con tutto ciò che ne consegue. Poi se lei cambia idea è un suo problema, magari Stark si accorge che la vita da single con figli non è poi tanto male. Poi se vuole tornare con lei niente da dire, ma oggettivamente, se impara a gestire i figli da solo, se non deve più farsi carico dell'immaturità della ex moglie, se può trombare con chi vuole, chi glielo fa fare di tornare da lei? Tu in un parcheggio ruberesti una Fiat Palio station wagon scassata oppure una Audi A5 coupé nuova?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra una ottima idea, del resto la moda uomo è sempre più orientata alla cucitura di scendiletto e tappetini per trasformarli in abiti.
> 
> Io però sono più dell'idea che per responsabilizzare una persona convenga metterla innanzi alla conseguenza delle sue azioni. Quindi separazione con tutto ciò che ne consegue. Poi se lei cambia idea è un suo problema, magari Stark si accorge che la vita da single con figli non è poi tanto male. Poi se vuole tornare con lei niente da dire, ma oggettivamente, se impara a gestire i figli da solo, se non deve più farsi carico dell'immaturità della ex moglie, se può trombare con chi vuole, chi glielo fa fare di tornare da lei? Tu in un parcheggio ruberesti una Fiat Palio station wagon scassata oppure una Audi A5 coupé nuova?


Il fatto che magari e dico magari i suoi figli sarebbero più sereni con loro due insieme che non è un particolare irrilevante per te immagino?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra una ottima idea, del resto la moda uomo è sempre più orientata alla cucitura di scendiletto e tappetini per trasformarli in abiti.
> 
> Io però sono più dell'idea che per responsabilizzare una persona convenga metterla innanzi alla conseguenza delle sue azioni. Quindi separazione con tutto ciò che ne consegue. Poi se lei cambia idea è un suo problema, magari Stark si accorge che la vita da single con figli non è poi tanto male. Poi se vuole tornare con lei niente da dire, ma oggettivamente, se impara a gestire i figli da solo, se non deve più farsi carico dell'immaturità della ex moglie, se può trombare con chi vuole, chi glielo fa fare di tornare da lei? Tu in un parcheggio ruberesti una Fiat Palio station wagon scassata oppure una Audi A5 coupé nuova?


Ehm ero ironica con tu devi SOLO collaborare :mrgreen: esprimevo la "bizza" di lei :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Agosto 2014)

Ciao. C'è un'utente qui che ha coniato la frase: la famosa boccata d'aria che diventa polmonite. So cosa vuol dire crescere figli lavorando in due con lavori impegnativi, arrivi al punto di accorgerti di non avere più una identità, vivi in funzione degli orari scolastici e devi fare un sacco di rinunce di ogni tipo. Volentieri, per carità... Però ogni tanto una boccata d'aria, di quelle sane, ci vorrebbe, altrimenti si corre il rischio di andare via di testa. Tua moglie secondo me ha paura di trovarsi ad un tratto vecchia senza essersi neppure accorta di come sia successo, continuando a correre da. Un impegno all'altro. Rinsavirà probabilmente. E quando lo farà è probabile che tu la debba raccogliere con il cucchiaino. Ma non perché avrà perso il ganzo, perché avrà ritrovato se stessa. Secondo me.


----------



## Traccia (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse la colpa ce l'ha lei e non per averti tradito ma di aver preteso troppo da se stessa.


...seeee vabbè! E gli asini volano.
Massù!
Perdonare, ok.
Ma da qui a giustificare l'ingiustificabile ce ne vuole.
A me sembra solo una gran paracula e trovarle tutti qsti alibi -che fra poco diventa pure la povera vittima- mi pare troppo.
Ognuno si prenda le sue responsabilità e inizi a farsi un esame di coscienza.
Di aver sposato un uomo con poco tempo libero ne era al corrente, in tempi di 'crisi' (immagino) lui ha persino cambiato orari x la famiglia, e lei (in altri tempi di crisi) come risponde? 
Si sbaglia, tutti sbagliamo, si perdona, va bene, ok. Ma non si deve travisare la realtà, chiudervi gli occhi e chiamare le cose con altri nomi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...seeee vabbè! E gli asini volano.
> Massù!
> Perdonare, ok.
> Ma da qui a giustificare l'ingiustificabile ce ne vuole.
> ...


Credo di non essermi spiegata vista la tua risposta.
Io non sto dicendo che la deve perdonare. Per me la puô lasciare anche domani se crede sia la cosa giusta per lui e soprattutto per i suoi figli che per me arrivano prima di tutto.
Io sto dicendo che lei ha cercato una fuga e che presto se ne pentirà e se lui la ama puó provare a farle capire l'errore.
Ora non ricordo se l'ha beccata o se ha confessato. Nella seconda ipotesi se ne pentirà presto.
Che la responsabilità sia di lei mi sembra di averlo scritto subito


----------



## Traccia (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo di non essermi spiegata vista la tua risposta.
> Io non sto dicendo che la deve perdonare. Per me la puô lasciare anche domani se crede sia la cosa giusta per lui e soprattutto per i suoi figli che per me arrivano prima di tutto.
> Io sto dicendo che lei ha cercato una fuga e che presto se ne pentirà e se lui la ama puó provare a farle capire l'errore.
> Ora non ricordo se l'ha beccata o se ha confessato. Nella seconda ipotesi se ne pentirà presto.
> Che la responsabilità sia di lei mi sembra di averlo scritto subito


Sul perdonare lo dicevo io...xke credo che finché vi sia Amore, è giusto darsi un'altra possibilità, un'ultima, e riprovare. (Ma temo che Stark dovrà fare tutto da solo. Domande e risposte...alla Marzullo  scherzo.)
Sul resto ero un attimino saltata sulla sedia xke, a mio avviso, c'è poco da interpretare e salvare del comportamento di lei...sia durante che dopo...


----------



## Stark72 (14 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora non ricordo se l'ha beccata o se ha confessato.


Una via di mezzo.
La cosa era troppo improvvisa, mi sembrava frettolosa, mi accollava tutto, troppa freddezza, sguardo glaciale, una sorta di fastidio nei miei confronti. L'ho messa alle strette e alla fine ha confessato dicendomi la cosa con lo stesso "trasporto" con il quale si può comunicare di aver preso un cappuccino al bar. 
Tutto qua.


----------



## Stark72 (14 Agosto 2014)

Telefonino abbandonato...fatto più unico che raro e si sa, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.
Non ho potuto fare a meno di sbirciare.
Niente di che.
Solo una chattata con la nuova amichetta/collega 24enne, fatta mentre io ero a correre come ogni giorno.
Una frase su tutte rivolta all'amichetta: "come sta l'amore mio? Ci sentiamo poco".
Credo di aver sorriso per un attimo. Una 37enne madre di famiglia che parla così a una 24enne tutta discoteche e pub.
Poi un'altra frase: "lui l'altro giorno ha scazzato ma ora è tranquillo".
I cazzi i miei in pasto a una ragazzina.
Un'amarezza incredibile, grande tristezza, un macigno sul cuore.
Mentre io cerco di sopravvivere e di far divertire i nostri figli, lei pensa al suo amoruccio che poverino è al lavoro...
Questa persona non merita la mia sofferenza, questa persona non merita nulla da me.
Altra serata down...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Telefonino abbandonato...fatto più unico che raro e si sa, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.
> Non ho potuto fare a meno di sbirciare.
> Niente di che.
> Solo una chattata con la nuova amichetta/collega 24enne, fatta mentre io ero a correre come ogni giorno.
> ...


Che dirti ? Anzi ripeterti se non che lei per ora è fusa ...non resta che dirti due cose: non sbirciare sul telefonino che ti fai solo sangue amaro, ora che hai sbirciato hai un elemento in più per valutare


----------



## violettaforum (14 Agosto 2014)

*Restate amici,*

Vi conoscete talmente bene che potete farcela...non solo per i figli ma anche per voi stessi...l'odio e la gelosia sono distruttive invece l'amicizia potrebbe ricostruire il vostro rapporto. E a pensare che io da anni  sogno  di poter dire con fierezza " mio marito" al'uomo che amo... forse lui non mi ama, oppure fa fatica a dirlo,averlo invece molto presente, almeno come amico mi rende felice...


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che è nel pallone. Un'altra che deve gisutificarsi per essere andata a letto con un altro e l'unico modo che ha per "salvarsi" è convincersi che non ama più il marito. Cosa che potrebbe, probabilmente, non essere vera


Secondo me, farfalla, questa,
più che la moglie di stark,
è una tua proiezione.


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra una ottima idea, del resto la moda uomo è sempre più orientata alla cucitura di scendiletto e tappetini per trasformarli in abiti.
> 
> Io però sono più dell'idea che per responsabilizzare una persona convenga metterla innanzi alla conseguenza delle sue azioni. Quindi separazione con tutto ciò che ne consegue. Poi se lei cambia idea è un suo problema, magari Stark si accorge che la vita da single con figli non è poi tanto male. Poi se vuole tornare con lei niente da dire, ma oggettivamente, se impara a gestire i figli da solo, se non deve più farsi carico dell'immaturità della ex moglie, se può trombare con chi vuole, chi glielo fa fare di tornare da lei? Tu in un parcheggio ruberesti una Fiat Palio station wagon scassata oppure una Audi A5 coupé nuova?


Quoto e verde


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che magari e dico magari i suoi figli sarebbero più sereni con loro due insieme che non è un particolare irrilevante per te immagino?


Appunto, farfalla, magari......
magari si,
magari anche no,
un magari rilevante


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...seeee vabbè! E gli asini volano.
> Massù!
> Perdonare, ok.
> Ma da qui a giustificare l'ingiustificabile ce ne vuole.
> ...


Farfalla, secondo me,
ci sta parlando di se stessa.
sotto traccia.
quindi, sempre a mio parere,
potresti sforzarti di essere più empatico 
o empatica, non ricordo.


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che dirti ? Anzi ripeterti se non che lei per ora è fusa ...non resta che dirti due cose: non sbirciare sul telefonino che ti fai solo sangue amaro, ora che hai sbirciato hai un elemento in più per valutare


ma....a me, purtroppo,
più che fusa....mi pare che non lo ami.
e mi pare anche che non sia una cosa che capita così ,
dall'oggi al domani, per le ragioni che dici tu.
E d'altra parte, lei lo ha detto, che non lo ama.
purtroppo.


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Telefonino abbandonato...fatto più unico che raro e si sa, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro.
> Non ho potuto fare a meno di sbirciare.
> Niente di che.
> Solo una chattata con la nuova amichetta/collega 24enne, fatta mentre io ero a correre come ogni giorno.
> ...


Buongiorno,
anche io sono qua con figlio e ex marito......
mi commento da sola :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::calcio::calcio:
Sai, pure io ho fatto cose simili a quelle che riferisci ora di tua moglie.
piu' eleganti nella forma, ma simili nella sostanza,
che per me è ciò che conta.
io le ho fatte perché non amavo la persona con cui stavo.
le ho fatte DOPO avergli detto e ripetuto come mi sentivo,
DOPO averlo portato in terapia di coppia,
DOPO aver visto assieme 2 avvocati.
DOPO,
ma le ho fatte.
certo lui, il mio ex marito, NON voleva fare sesso con me PRIMA
ma comunque le ho fatte, 
perché non lo amavo, e lui mi costringeva nel rapporto,
usando figli.
forse tua moglie e' solo meno elegante.....meno coerente....
e questo, paradossalmente, potrebbe tornare a tuo vantaggio......


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

sembra proprio, che tu non faccia più parte dei suoi pensieri e del suo mondo emozionale. 
Se è di passaggio questa sbandata o è proprio lei, che non ne vuole più sapere ... solo il tempo lo dirà. 
Continuo a dire, trova una forma qualsiasi per proteggerti da ciò ... una qualsiasi ... perché sono coltellate.
Una dopo l'altra ... iniziando dallo sguardo, mossa ... fino alle chat con una 24enne ... 
Un braccialetto fesso come simbolo che TU sei forte abbastanza ... una parola che ti ripeti o 
una frase dei tuoi figli ... un qualcosa come ancora che ti tenga fuori da tutto ciò ... 
Poi ... il tempo porterà piano piano delle risposte ... sia a te che a lei ... 

Un abbraccio forte ... e che oggi o questa sera, ci sia meno tristezza ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma....a me, purtroppo,
> più che fusa....mi pare che non lo ami.
> e mi pare anche che non sia una cosa che capita così ,
> dall'oggi al domani, per le ragioni che dici tu.
> ...


Ciao  Ogni crisi sentimentale nasce da lontano tanto più se all'interno di un matrimonio dove spesso la coppia evita di confrontarsi su ciò che può far male, la quotidianità scorre e talvolta questo basta per accontentarsi, poi uno dei due crolla ( nel tradimento o in una crisi diversa ) allora bisognerebbe dialogare se non altro per capire l'origine. Poi ogni storia ha le sue sfumature, da come racconta stark sua moglie mi sembra capricciosa e il dire " non ti amo" lo prenderei per ora con le pinze. Aggiungo che al posto di stark farei però le mie personali ed egoistiche valutazioni e comincerei a chiedermi in che misura e a che prezzo son disposto a ri prendermi l'altro se rinsavisce.


----------



## Zod (15 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao  Ogni crisi sentimentale nasce da lontano tanto più se all'interno di un matrimonio dove spesso la coppia evita di confrontarsi su ciò che può far male, la quotidianità scorre e talvolta questo basta per accontentarsi, poi uno dei due crolla ( nel tradimento o in una crisi diversa ) allora bisognerebbe dialogare se non altro per capire l'origine. Poi ogni storia ha le sue sfumature, da come racconta stark sua moglie mi sembra capricciosa e il dire " non ti amo" lo prenderei per ora con le pinze. Aggiungo che al posto di stark farei però le mie personali ed egoistiche valutazioni e comincerei a chiedermi in che misura e a che prezzo son disposto a ri prendermi l'altro se rinsavisce.


È il tuo messaggio numero diecimila!! Come festeggiamo??


----------



## Traccia (15 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Farfalla, secondo me,
> ci sta parlando di se stessa.
> sotto traccia.
> quindi, sempre a mio parere,
> ...


Hai ragione...giusto.
mi spiace, non avevo colto


----------



## Stark72 (15 Agosto 2014)

Farfalla ha ragione, probabilmente ha preteso troppo da se stessa.
Più volte avevo lanciato l'allarme dicendole che i bambini per crescere bene devono anche annoiarsi ogni tanto, che gli spazio per noi erano sacrosanti, che gli spazi per noi come individui erano sacrosanti.
Per assurdo, espellendomi dalla sua vita, i suoi spazi adesso saranno ancora più ridotti.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È il tuo messaggio numero diecimila!! Come festeggiamo??


Un pigiama party  Stasera


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Secondo me, farfalla, questa,
> più che la moglie di stark,
> è una tua proiezione.


In che senso?
Se intendi che proietto me in lei ma proprio per nulla. 
Almeno non sulla gestione e sull'importanza che ho dato alla cosa


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Appunto, farfalla, magari......
> magari si,
> magari anche no,
> un magari rilevante


Assolutamente si. Un magari che andrebbe valutato.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Farfalla, secondo me,
> ci sta parlando di se stessa.
> sotto traccia.
> quindi, sempre a mio parere,
> ...


Non sto parlando di me sto cercando di dire quello che lei potrebbe aver vissuto. 
La mia storia è ben diversa. 
Possono essere le medesime le motivazioni. 
L'atteggiamento seguente non lo comprendo e sto cercando delle motivazioni per aiutare Stark a farla rinsavire perchè secondo me si pentirà presto di questo atteggiamento.


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di me sto cercando di dire quello che lei potrebbe aver vissuto.
> La mia storia è ben diversa.
> Possono essere le medesime le motivazioni.
> L'atteggiamento seguente non lo comprendo e sto cercando delle motivazioni per aiutare Stark a farla rinsavire perchè secondo me si pentirà presto di questo atteggiamento.


Be stark mi pare scriva che hai ragione.
e gli auguro di cuore che la moglie, come dici tu,
rinsavisca e possano essere di nuovo felici. 
probabilmente io non comprendo/condivido
il tuo ragionamento solo perché sono molto diversa
e ragiono in tutt'altro modo.


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Se intendi che proietto me in lei ma proprio per nulla.
> Almeno non sulla gestione e sull'importanza che ho dato alla cosa


bo hai scritto eccone un'altra che per giustificare a se stessa di aver fatto la cosa x e' costretta a concludere che non ama il marito come se tu ti fossi sentita costretta in quel meccanismo da.....non so chi.
ma io non conosco la tua storia e ammetto che il meccanismo che descrivi e' totalmente estraneo ai miei schemi mentali.
mentre comprendo benissimo lo stato d'animo di uno che gestisce da solo i bambini mentre un altro magari lavora, magari in casa, magari non si capisce fino a che punto lavori o.....bo, e magari poi ti dice che non capisci perché lui è un libero professionista e tu un dipendente, che però lavora 10 ore al giorno.....ste cose le ho vissute.
ma a mio parere non giustificano.
Non spiegano.
ci sono coppie che superano ben di peggio.
il mio ex.2 e io non ce l'abbiamo fatta perché i nostri sentimenti non erano sufficientemente forti per spostare un pochino l'asticella dei nostri limiti.
ma ho parlato ancora di me. E quindi ot :calcio:


----------



## disincantata (15 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di me sto cercando di dire quello che lei potrebbe aver vissuto.
> La mia storia è ben diversa.
> Possono essere le medesime le motivazioni.
> L'atteggiamento seguente non lo comprendo e sto cercando delle motivazioni per aiutare Stark a farla rinsavire perchè secondo me si pentirà presto di questo atteggiamento.



Io ho capito cosa intendi.

Ricorda molto la storia di Danny. Due personalità differenti.

Anche sua moglie gli disse che non lo amava più e cose peggiori. 

Solo che Danny era innamorato, era disperato all'idea di perdere il contatto quotidiano con la figlia,  di dover andarsene da casa, problemi economici  e la voleva a qualsiasi prezzo  e l'ha avuta vinta lui. Speriamo per sempre.


Io capisco Starck e non credo sia un matrimonio recuperabile.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Agosto 2014)

Se "rinsavisse" come dite voi, probabilmente non i tirerei indietro, ma non mi tufferei neppure a pesce. Recuperare il rapporto non sarebbe facile. Anzi direi che probabilmente non ci sarebbe nulla da recuperare, bisognerebbe ricostruirne uno nuovo perché quello vecchio è inesorabilmente morto.E' possibile? Non lo so.Di certo ci vorrebbe grandissima volontà e amore, da parte di entrambi. Al momento non riesco a credere che lei possa trovare o meglio riscoprire un grande amore nei miei confronti. A volte sento che c'è dell'affetto che chiamerei affezione più che altro. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Dopo 12 anni dovrebbe essere qualcosa di ben distante dalla semplice passione o dai sospiri adolescenziali, dovrebbe essere qualcosa di maturo e molto profondo, una unità di intenti, una voglia di stare e fare insieme guardando nella stessa direzione; una naturale condivisione, un'incondizionata fiducia.  Intanto da domani non ci sarà mia sorella, quindi da domani saremo solo noi due con i bambini. Inizia il bello. Si fa per dire.


----------



## disincantata (15 Agosto 2014)

horby; ha detto:
			
		

> intendersi.  stark mi pare scriva che hai ragione.
> e gli auguro di cuore che la moglie, come dici tu,
> rinsavisca e possano essere di nuovo infelici.
> 
> ...



Forse c'è un  'in" di troppo. 

Felici spero intendessi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> bo hai scritto eccone un'altra che per giustificare a se stessa di aver fatto la cosa x e' costretta a concludere che non ama il marito come se tu ti fossi sentita costretta in quel meccanismo da.....non so chi.
> ma io non conosco la tua storia e ammetto che il meccanismo che descrivi e' totalmente estraneo ai miei schemi mentali.
> mentre comprendo benissimo lo stato d'animo di uno che gestisce da solo i bambini mentre un altro magari lavora, magari in casa, magari non si capisce fino a che punto lavori o.....bo, e magari poi ti dice che non capisci perché lui è un libero professionista e tu un dipendente, che però lavora 10 ore al giorno.....ste cose le ho vissute.
> ma a mio parere non giustificano.
> ...


Eccone un'altra perchè spesso leggo di donne che si giustificano così ed è cosí lontano dal mio modo di pensare che mi lascia sempre perplessa


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao  Ogni crisi sentimentale nasce da lontano tanto più se all'interno di un matrimonio dove spesso la coppia evita di confrontarsi su ciò che può far male, la quotidianità scorre e talvolta questo basta per accontentarsi, poi uno dei due crolla ( nel tradimento o in una crisi diversa ) allora bisognerebbe dialogare se non altro per capire l'origine. Poi ogni storia ha le sue sfumature, da come racconta stark sua moglie mi sembra capricciosa e il dire " non ti amo" lo prenderei per ora con le pinze. Aggiungo che al posto di stark farei però le mie personali ed egoistiche valutazioni e comincerei a chiedermi in che misura e a che prezzo son disposto a ri prendermi l'altro se rinsavisce.


Si, giusto 
Sai cosa....in ogni storia bisognerebbe sentire entrambe le parti.
il mio ex.2, ad esempio, magari farebbe luce sui miei 'difetti',
la moglie di stark sui suoi....
non so  di certo fa meno male se uno, come dice farfalla,
Ha svalvolato per troppe aspettative etc. e quindi c'è la possibilità 
che rinsavisca, rispetto alla situazione in cui l'altro effettivamente non ti ama,
svalvolamenti e aspettative a parte.
in media, per la maggior parte delle persone.
(perché io, personalmente, tollero meglio il disamore
della superficialità)


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra perchè spesso leggo di donne che si giustificano così ed è cosí lontano dal mio modo di pensare che mi lascia sempre perplessa


Anche dal mio, scusa ma avevo frainteso.


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse c'è un  'in" di troppo.
> 
> Felici spero intendessi.


Si grazie, certo, felici.
non so perché mi capita con ipad.


----------



## Horny (15 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ho capito cosa intendi.
> 
> Ricorda molto la storia di Danny. Due personalità differenti.
> 
> ...


si mi ricordo anche io la storia di danni.
pero a me loro, dalla descrizione di lui,
avevano dato una impressione diversa.
ci sono anche molti aspetti comuni.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se "rinsavisse" come dite voi, probabilmente non i tirerei indietro, ma non mi tufferei neppure a pesce. Recuperare il rapporto non sarebbe facile. Anzi direi che probabilmente non ci sarebbe nulla da recuperare, bisognerebbe ricostruirne uno nuovo perché quello vecchio è inesorabilmente morto.E' possibile? Non lo so.Di certo ci vorrebbe grandissima volontà e amore, da parte di entrambi. Al momento non riesco a credere che lei possa trovare o meglio riscoprire un grande amore nei miei confronti. A volte sento che c'è dell'affetto che chiamerei affezione più che altro. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Dopo 12 anni dovrebbe essere qualcosa di ben distante dalla semplice passione o dai sospiri adolescenziali, dovrebbe essere qualcosa di maturo e molto profondo, una unità di intenti, una voglia di stare e fare insieme guardando nella stessa direzione; una naturale condivisione, un'incondizionata fiducia.  Intanto da domani non ci sarà mia sorella, quindi da domani saremo solo noi due con i bambini. Inizia il bello. Si fa per dire.


Che non sia facile non ci sono dubbi e soprattutto che ci voglia la volontà di entrambi.
L'errore di tua moglie, stabilito che non mi sembra innamorata dell'altro, è di averlo fatto entrare nella vostra vita.
Aggiunto agli errori che ti ho detto prima.
Ora tu puoi fare la tua parte, se ci tieni a lei, dimostrandole che sei disposto a riprovare. Lei deve fare la sua ritornando nel vostro matrimonio.
Questo seconfo me ovviamente.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se "rinsavisse" come dite voi, probabilmente non i tirerei indietro, ma non mi tufferei neppure a pesce. Recuperare il rapporto non sarebbe facile. Anzi direi che probabilmente non ci sarebbe nulla da recuperare, bisognerebbe ricostruirne uno nuovo perché quello vecchio è inesorabilmente morto.E' possibile? Non lo so.Di certo ci vorrebbe grandissima volontà e amore, da parte di entrambi. Al momento non riesco a credere che lei possa trovare o meglio riscoprire un grande amore nei miei confronti. A volte sento che c'è dell'affetto che chiamerei affezione più che altro. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Dopo 12 anni dovrebbe essere qualcosa di ben distante dalla semplice passione o dai sospiri adolescenziali, dovrebbe essere qualcosa di maturo e molto profondo, una unità di intenti, una voglia di stare e fare insieme guardando nella stessa direzione; una naturale condivisione, un'incondizionata fiducia.  Intanto da domani non ci sarà mia sorella, quindi da domani saremo solo noi due con i bambini. Inizia il bello. Si fa per dire.


Si che è possibile
Basta non ancorarsi a stereotipi...
Per me il segreto non sta nel volere una cosa
Ma nel lasciar perdere tutto quello che non serve...

Occhio a non fossilizzarsi su cosa sia amore e cosa no...

E' un'insidia terrificante...

Ma dici bene qualcosa di MATURO e PROFONDO...

Per esempio 
se lei arriva a dirti...dai perdoname ho fatto una stronzata...

tu dai un bel pugno sulla tola e dici...solo le donne stronze fanno stronzate...
vuoi forse essere una stronza?

Guarda eh...che io una stronza al mio fianco non la voglio...
Ravvediti e non sfidare la sorte...

Ma il tuoi posto lo bloggo...

Vi è un amore infinito nel sapersi sacrificare per il bene dell'altro...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se "rinsavisse" come dite voi, probabilmente non i tirerei indietro, ma non mi tufferei neppure a pesce. Recuperare il rapporto non sarebbe facile. Anzi direi che probabilmente non ci sarebbe nulla da recuperare, bisognerebbe ricostruirne uno nuovo perché quello vecchio è inesorabilmente morto.E' possibile? Non lo so.Di certo ci vorrebbe grandissima volontà e amore, da parte di entrambi. Al momento non riesco a credere che lei possa trovare o meglio riscoprire un grande amore nei miei confronti. A volte sento che c'è dell'affetto che chiamerei affezione più che altro. L'amore è un'altra cosa. Dopo 12 anni dovrebbe essere qualcosa di ben distante dalla semplice passione o dai sospiri adolescenziali, dovrebbe essere qualcosa di maturo e molto profondo, una unità di intenti, una voglia di stare e fare insieme guardando nella stessa direzione; una naturale condivisione, un'incondizionata fiducia.  Intanto da domani non ci sarà mia sorella, quindi da domani saremo solo noi due con i bambini. Inizia il bello. Si fa per dire.


Considera che con l'altro sta passando quello che tecnicamente si chiama " amore adolescenziale ", quello è un amore in embrione che può in teoria svilupparsi ma anche no. Ma non è nemmeno questo il punto voi ( entrambi) dovete capire se da soli ( perché tali sarete ) riuscite a guardare avanti con la voglia di riscoprire la vita e questo vale tanto per te quanto per lei. il distacco fisico in questi casiè necessario per valutare veramente l'entità del sentimento


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il distacco fisico in questi casiè necessario per valutare veramente l'entità del sentimento


sono d'accordo.
Adesso queste vacanze stanno dimostrando solamente che io ancora ci tengo e che sui bambini c'è fronte comune.
Dal 1 settembre la musica cambierà, continueremo a vederci spesso certo, ma solo perché io andrò dai bambini, quindi un distacco ci sarà. Non è un distacco netto questo è ovvio, ma per chi ha condiviso ogni giorno per 12 anni, è già una cosa assolutamente nuova.
Se poi la sua storia sboccerà, dovrò farmene una ragione, come del resto potrebbe anche accadere che io mi allontani sempre di più in ogni caso.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> Adesso queste vacanze stanno dimostrando solamente che io ancora ci tengo e che sui bambini c'è fronte comune.
> Dal 1 settembre la musica cambierà, continueremo a vederci spesso certo, ma solo perché io andrò dai bambini, quindi un distacco ci sarà. Non è un distacco netto questo è ovvio, ma per chi ha condiviso ogni giorno per 12 anni, è già una cosa assolutamente nuova.
> Se poi la sua storia sboccerà, dovrò farmene una ragione, come del resto potrebbe anche accadere che io mi allontani sempre di più in ogni caso.


Certo ci sono i  bambini e far fronte comune per renderli più sereni possibile è il vostro primo interesse, per quanto riguarda la coppia non è preclusa nessuna risoluzione il tempo vi sarà amico in questo caso che' avrete modo di capire veramente, finisco col dirti che apprezzo molto la tua pacatezza e lucidità :up:


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> finisco col dirti che apprezzo molto la tua pacatezza e lucidità :up:


Purtroppo è l'unico modo per non andare via di testa e per trovare la voglia di fare tutto ciò che devo fare controvoglia.
Sono pieno di e-mail che mi segnalano appartamenti in affitto, a settembre li dovrò andare a vedere e ne dovrò scegliere uno (con i miei non posso resistere più di un mese...). 
La vivo come una vera e propria violenza, non c'è niente di peggio che stravolgersi l'esistenza senza averlo deciso.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è l'unico modo per non andare via di testa e per trovare la voglia di fare tutto ciò che devo fare controvoglia.
> Sono pieno di e-mail che mi segnalano appartamenti in affitto, a settembre li dovrò andare a vedere e ne dovrò scegliere uno (con i miei non posso resistere più di un mese...).
> La vivo come una vera e propria violenza, non c'è niente di peggio che stravolgersi l'esistenza senza averlo deciso.


Vero, purtroppo alcune scelte diventano obbligate e fatte senza averle veramente volute ma sono certa che hai il carattere per superare la tempesta :smile:


----------



## erab (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è l'unico modo per non andare via di testa e per trovare la voglia di fare tutto ciò che devo fare controvoglia.
> Sono pieno di e-mail che mi segnalano appartamenti in affitto, a settembre li dovrò andare a vedere e ne dovrò scegliere uno (con i miei non posso resistere più di un mese...).
> La vivo come una vera e propria violenza, non c'è niente di peggio che stravolgersi l'esistenza senza averlo deciso.


Nessuno con cui dividere il letto, nessuno con cui concordare cosa guardare in tv, nessuno con cui decidere
cosa mangiare a cena, nessuno da avvisare quando fai tardi, nessuno che ti dia un motivo per dire no alla
ragazzetta un po porca che vuole solo divertirsi.
Ti ha regalato un buono per una crisi del quarantenne in piena regola, usalo.
Ora la chiami solitudine, forse domani la chiamerai libertà


----------



## disincantata (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo è l'unico modo per non andare via di testa e per trovare la voglia di fare tutto ciò che devo fare controvoglia.
> Sono pieno di e-mail che mi segnalano appartamenti in affitto, a settembre li dovrò andare a vedere e ne dovrò scegliere uno (con i miei non posso resistere più di un mese...).
> La vivo come una vera e propria violenza, non c'è niente di peggio che stravolgersi l'esistenza senza averlo deciso.


Se puoi permettertela comprala una casetta. Anche piccola. 

Se sarà tua ti sentirai meno solo che in una casa in affitto.


----------



## Zod (16 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se puoi permettertela comprala una casetta. Anche piccola.
> 
> Se sarà tua ti sentirai meno solo che in una casa in affitto.


Solo se figura come prima casa, altrimenti su 100 mila di prezzo ne paga 15 mila di tasse e notaio, senza contare poi l'IMU.

15 mila di tasse sono più di tre anni di affitto. Sommata l'IMU arriva facilmente a quattro anni. Magari conviene più una soluzione di affitto con riscatto.


----------



## disincantata (16 Agosto 2014)

Zsuo caso 1390223 ha detto:
			
		

> Solo se figura come prima casa, altrimenti su 100 mila di prezzo ne paga 15 mila di tasse e notaio, senza contare poi l'IMU.
> 
> 15 mila di tasse sono più di tre anni di affitto. Sommata l'IMU arriva facilmente a quattro anni. Magari conviene più una soluzione di affitto con riscatto.


Se se ne va da casa può cedere l'eventuale 50% dell'attuale  casa alla moglie e non si paga niente solo il notaio e comprarne un altra. Se si può ovviamente.

in ogni caso a Roma nonostante la crisi gli affitti sono alti....quindi è sempre utile non sprecare soldi.

Poi nel suo caso ho pensato più al morale....essere in una casa tua ti fa sentire un po' meglio....nel peggio.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se puoi permettertela comprala una casetta.


Improponibile.
Tutto quello che avevo l'ho messo nella casa (bella e in zona semicentrale) che lascio. Non è che mi facessi e mi faccia il culo 12 ore al giorno (visto che lei mi rinfaccia le "assenze") per andarmene a donne o pagarmi la Porsche.
C'è già un piccolo mutuo su quella casa per altri 12 anni, mi sono già dovuto prendere un piccolo finanziamento il mese scorso per comprarmi una piccola macchina visto che la nostra resta a lei (io per lavoro giro solo in maxiscooter), in più ci sono i soldi da dare per i bambini.
A Roma un buco non lo compri a meno di 200mila euro + spese di agenzia + spese notarili + spese di registrazione; lo stesso buco lo prendi in affitto a non meno di 700 + spese di condominio e non posso nemmeno stare nella zona dove vivono i miei figli perché è troppo cara.
Come si esce da Roma vedi che con 600 euro ti affittano una reggia. Dalla città non posso uscire, ma mi dovrò necessariamente allontanare di una quindicina di km dai miei figli.
E' già una disfatta emotivo/sentimentale, non posso trasformarla in un tracollo economico anche perchè seppure il mio lavoro vada discretamente non ho un fisso su cui contare.
Lei ha il culo paratissimo, un ottimo stipendio (per fortuna).  Ivi compreso il fatto di essere figlia unica con genitori medio-benestanti. Una situazione che ovviamente rende più semplice anche prendere decisioni a cuor leggero.
Io posso contare e ho sempre contato solo sulle mie forze (famiglia modesta) e ogni tanto vorrei continuare a potermi permettere una cena, un'uscita o un regalo ai bambini.


----------



## disincantata (16 Agosto 2014)

Hai ragione. Capisco perfettamente. Infatti ho premesso 'potendo'.
Io a Roma sono sempre  ospite vicino a piazza Sempione....zona città giardino.  piena di ville antiche. Costosa effettivamente pur se semiperiferica.


----------



## erab (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> figlia unica con genitori medio-benestanti. Una situazione che ovviamente rende più semplice anche prendere decisioni a cuor leggero.


Una domanda, forse l'hai già detto e non lo ricordo, la sua famiglia sa cosa sta combinando?


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Capisco perfettamente. Infatti ho premesso 'potendo'.
> Io a Roma sono sempre  ospite vicino a piazza Sempione....zona città giardino.  piena di ville antiche. Costosa effettivamente pur se semiperiferica.


Da quelle parti abitano i miei, mentre casa mia è alcuni km più avanti verso il centro.
Al 99% andrò appena fuori il GRA sempre da quella parte di Roma, appartamentini nuovi e gradevoli, riscaldamento autonomo (che per uno come me che sta tutto il giorno fuori significa gran risparmio), posto auto e poche spese condominiali.


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Una domanda, forse l'hai già detto e non lo ricordo, la sua famiglia sa cosa sta combinando?


Sì, la madre sa anche del tizio, sebbene minimizzi, ed è più che altro incazzata per i bambini. Inoltre ha il terrore che io possa fare la guerra alla figlia visto il lavoro che faccio. Mi toccato tranquillizzare pure lei........
Il padre è una persona estremamente taciturna, riservata, non so cosa sappia esattamente ma non dice una parola. Mi avrebbe fatto piacere se mi avesse detto qualcosa, anche solo una pacca sulla spalla tra uomini, ma niente.

Insomma, mai come in questo frangente mi sono reso conto che in certe situazioni ci si può ritrovare davvero soli.
Mi ritrovo a tranquillizzare lei.
Devo tranquillizzare mia suocera.
Mio suocero sta tranquillo per i fatti suoi.
Devo tranquillizzare mia madre alla quale non ho detto tutto perché la giudicherebbe e non voglio.
Devo tranquillizzare mio padre che farò stare tranquilla mia madre.
E io mi ritrovo a dover trovare le risorse per autotranquillizzarmi perché francamente a parte alcuni amici (che ovviamente hanno le loro vite) sono desolatamente solo con i miei fantasmi.

Pare che sto casino lo abbia fatto io, mah.....se sbotto, sbotto male.


----------



## Traccia (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì, la madre sa anche del tizio, sebbene minimizzi, ed è più che altro incazzata per i bambini. Inoltre ha il terrore che io possa fare la guerra alla figlia visto il lavoro che faccio. Mi toccato tranquillizzare pure lei........
> Il padre è una persona estremamente taciturna, riservata, non so cosa sappia esattamente ma non dice una parola. Mi avrebbe fatto piacere se mi avesse detto qualcosa, anche solo una pacca sulla spalla tra uomini, ma niente.
> 
> Insomma, mai come in questo frangente mi sono reso conto che in certe situazioni ci si può ritrovare davvero soli.
> ...


S.S.S. (Stark Santo Subito) 
Sei un grande!


----------



## Trinità (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì, la madre sa anche del tizio, sebbene minimizzi, ed è più che altro incazzata per i bambini. Inoltre ha il terrore che io possa fare la guerra alla figlia visto il lavoro che faccio. Mi toccato tranquillizzare pure lei........
> Il padre è una persona estremamente taciturna, riservata, non so cosa sappia esattamente ma non dice una parola. Mi avrebbe fatto piacere se mi avesse detto qualcosa, anche solo una pacca sulla spalla tra uomini, ma niente.
> 
> Insomma, mai come in questo frangente mi sono reso conto che in certe situazioni ci si può ritrovare davvero soli.
> ...


Sono solo anch'io, come un cane!
Ma nel mio caso tutti si esprimono dicendo<<Te la sei cercata questa situazione!>>
Vero!!!!
Ma ora lo considero un punto di partenza, doloroso , molto doloroso; mi fa paura , mi sento 
abbandonato da tutti e sto cercando quello che dovrebbe essere un tesoro , un amico.....
Non voglio restare da solo per sempre, distruggerò tutti i fantasmi , lotterò per una stretta di mano
un sorriso , una pacca sulla spalla.....
Te la do io una pacca sulla spalla STARK....
[video=youtube;_WfDxWXk_uE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WfDxWXk_uE[/video]


Il conte oggi mi ha fatto leggere qualcosa di veramente molto bello......
ti riporto solo una piccolissima frase
Non è forte chi non cade, ma chi cade e si rialza.....

IO sono caduto in un burrone......
quando mi rialzerò sarò qui con voi......
ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì, la madre sa anche del tizio, sebbene minimizzi, ed è più che altro incazzata per i bambini. Inoltre ha il terrore che io possa fare la guerra alla figlia visto il lavoro che faccio. Mi toccato tranquillizzare pure lei........
> Il padre è una persona estremamente taciturna, riservata, non so cosa sappia esattamente ma non dice una parola. Mi avrebbe fatto piacere se mi avesse detto qualcosa, anche solo una pacca sulla spalla tra uomini, ma niente.
> 
> Insomma, mai come in questo frangente mi sono reso conto che in certe situazioni ci si può ritrovare davvero soli.
> ...


Non vedo perché farti carico di tranquillizzare la famiglia di lei, non dico metter legna sul fuoco ma al tuo posto direi a suocera ( visto che suocero è "muto" e secondo me sa poco o nulla ) di farsi tranquillizzare dalla figlia ...ognuno i suoi problemi :smile:


----------



## erab (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo a tranquillizzare lei.
> Devo tranquillizzare mia suocera.
> Mio suocero sta tranquillo per i fatti suoi.
> Devo tranquillizzare mia madre alla quale non ho detto tutto perché la giudicherebbe e non voglio.
> Devo tranquillizzare mio padre che farò stare tranquilla mia madre.


No!No!No!

Tu non DEVI tranquillizzare nessuno, devi pensare solo ai figli e a te stesso.
Gli altri dovrebbero cercare di tranquillizzare te, se non lo fanno si arrangino, non 
sono un problema tuo, non puoi farti carico anche delle loro ansie


----------



## Apollonia (16 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> S.S.S. (Stark Santo Subito)
> Sei un grande!


Quoto! Ho letto tutte le pagine, e da quello che ho capitato mi sembri una persona molto equilibrata e adulta.
So che sei stato molto male, ma il dolore bisogna attraversarlo, poi si sta meglio.
Sono sicura che sarai un ottimo papà.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

Grazie per gli incoraggiamenti, sta salita del Pordoi è proprio dura :up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie per gli incoraggiamenti, sta salita del Pordoi è proprio dura :up:



Eh ma speta sei sul pordoi?

Bella eh Canazei, se scendi dall'altro versante finisci in veneto no?
Nell'agordino...fai il fedaia...

Ci ho fatto dieci anni di concerti in quei luoghi...


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma speta sei sul pordoi?
> 
> Bella eh Canazei, se scendi dall'altro versante finisci in veneto no?
> Nell'agordino...fai il fedaia...
> ...


no era una metafora 

ma tra qualche giorno sarò a Cavalese


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no era una metafora
> 
> ma tra qualche giorno sarò a Cavalese


Bei posti...
Nella Val di FIemme c'è il mio amico Andrea Zeni che costruisce organi a canne.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Agosto 2014)

Lo abbiamo detto ai bambini.
Il grande penso l'abbia presa male, silenzio e sorrisetto di circostanza che conosco fin troppo bene, gli dovremo stare appresso senza opprimerlo. La piccola secondo me ha capito poco, mi ha abbracciato e mi ha dato un bacetto, dopodiché sono dovuto uscire di corsa a fare un giro perché mi ha preso un groppone in gola.
E' il giorno peggiore della mia vita, questa sarà la cosa più difficile da perdonarle.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo detto ai bambini.
> Il grande penso l'abbia presa male, silenzio e sorrisetto di circostanza che conosco fin troppo bene, gli dovremo stare appresso senza opprimerlo. La piccola secondo me ha capito poco, mi ha abbracciato e mi ha dato un bacetto, dopodiché sono dovuto uscire di corsa a fare un giro perché mi ha preso un groppone in gola.
> E' il giorno peggiore della mia vita, questa sarà la cosa più difficile da perdonarle.


Ma non state affrettando tutto?
Non potevate prendervi altro tempo?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo detto ai bambini.
> Il grande penso l'abbia presa male, silenzio e sorrisetto di circostanza che conosco fin troppo bene, gli dovremo stare appresso senza opprimerlo. La piccola secondo me ha capito poco, mi ha abbracciato e mi ha dato un bacetto, dopodiché sono dovuto uscire di corsa a fare un giro perché mi ha preso un groppone in gola.
> E' il giorno peggiore della mia vita, questa sarà la cosa più difficile da perdonarle.


Certo siete  stati veloci, comunque il grande avrà bisogno di capire che per voi lui e la sorella siete l'affetto più grande. se puoi vedi di dire a tua moglie di evitare che l'altro ed i figli si incontrino, sarebbe un disastro per loro, confusione totale. coraggio


----------



## Traccia (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo detto ai bambini.
> Il grande penso l'abbia presa male, silenzio e sorrisetto di circostanza che conosco fin troppo bene, gli dovremo stare appresso senza opprimerlo. La piccola secondo me ha capito poco, mi ha abbracciato e mi ha dato un bacetto, dopodiché sono dovuto uscire di corsa a fare un giro perché mi ha preso un groppone in gola.
> E' il giorno peggiore della mia vita, questa sarà la cosa più difficile da perdonarle.


Mi spiace tanto :-(
Un abbraccio
Forza forza forza


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2014)

Ma perchè io la stramaledetta sensazione che questa coppia si possa salvare?
Stark, non mollare...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè io la stramaledetta sensazione che questa coppia si possa salvare?
> Stark, non mollare...


Stessa sensazione mia per questo non capisco questa fretta.
E poi perché durante le vacanze. Mah


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stessa sensazione mia per questo non capisco questa fretta.
> E poi perché durante le vacanze. Mah



Ricordo una puntata di "Forum" -lo ricordate?

Due coniugi in separazione, giudice Tina Lagostena Bassi.
non mi ricordo la storia ma ricordo perfettamente gli sguardi di loro due mentre si accingevano a firmare un accordo consensuale (sì so che in genere non si faceva così, è stato un caso particolare).
Lei guardava lui e lui guardava lei come se ognuno dei due aspettasse che l'altro si fermasse.
Hanno firmato come trascinati dalla situazione e dagli eventi, sembrava solo che non sapessero come frenare. Aspettavano un cenno che l'altro non sapeva fare.


PS me l'ha fatta ricordare il tuo post... Stark, poveraccio, è un signore, lo so che è la moglie che ha dato di matto.


----------



## Zod (17 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ricordo una puntata di "Forum" -lo ricordate?
> 
> Due coniugi in separazione, giudice Tina Lagostena Bassi.
> non mi ricordo la storia ma ricordo perfettamente gli sguardi di loro due mentre si accingevano a firmare un accordo consensuale (sì so che in genere non si faceva così, è stato un caso particolare).
> ...


Si vede che erano bravi a recitare :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Si vede che erano bravi a recitare :smile:



Sì, so che tante storie potevano essere false.
Ma considerando la voglia di protagonismo di tanta altra gente, non vedo perchè alcune non potrebbero essere vere.

Oppure erano bravi a recitare.


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ricordo una puntata di "Forum" -lo ricordate?
> 
> Due coniugi in separazione, giudice Tina Lagostena Bassi.
> non mi ricordo la storia ma ricordo perfettamente gli sguardi di loro due mentre si accingevano a firmare un accordo consensuale (sì so che in genere non si faceva così, è stato un caso particolare).
> ...


Ciao
Personalmente mai  creduto a Forum. ...per me tutte storie costruite.

Avevano invitato il custode dove abitavo a Milano e doveva fingere una lite con una inquilina per la mancata consegna di un telegramma.

peggio ancora quando a partecipate erano suocere e nuore. ....in lite.

Pure moglie ed amante dopo la morte del traditore....

Viste perché una mia amica non se ne perdeva una puntata è non voleva sentire che erano attori. ...dilettanti ma attori.


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2014)

A Forum (e a tutti i programmi simili) arrivano le segnalazioni di storie, poi è la redazione che sceglie degli attori che la mettano in piedi.
Quindi, le storie sono vere, chi le rappresenta è un attore...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A Forum (e a tutti i programmi simili) arrivano le segnalazioni di storie, poi è la redazione che sceglie degli attori che la mettano in piedi.
> Quindi, le storie sono vere, chi le rappresenta è un attore...


Confermo


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao
> Personalmente mai  creduto a Forum. ...per me tutte storie costruite.
> 
> Avevano invitato il custode dove abitavo a Milano e doveva fingere una lite con una inquilina per la mancata consegna di un telegramma.
> ...



Rispondo avendo letto anche Nicka e farfalla.

Anche quando lo seguivo sapevo che tante cose potevano essere inventate.

però era un divertimento... avevo tante amiche che studiavano legge, ci guardavamo il programma e durante la pubblicità le ragazze -e pure io- discutevano per trovare la "soluzione".
Per loro era un esercizio divertente, io ho imparato un sacco di cose


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rispondo avendo letto anche Nicka e farfalla.
> 
> Anche quando lo seguivo sapevo che tante cose potevano essere inventate.
> 
> ...


Non sono inventate e le sentenze sono reali. Solo che non intervengono in video i diretti interessati


----------



## Stark72 (17 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi,
io sono uscito di casa già da due mesi, semplicemente i bambini non se ne sono accorti perché stavano al mare dai nonni. Fra 12 giorni finiranno le vacanze e la sera stessa io non dormirò a casa con loro.
Vedere papà che scarica all'improvviso la valigia in un'altra casa non è il massimo, meglio saperlo prima e vedere che papà è sempre papà, che gioca scherza ed è presente.
State tranquilli che se c'è da fermarsi mi fermo.
State anche ben certi che per il momento non si parla di carte bollate e di separazione effettiva, dunque legale.
Lei ne ha parlato prima delle vacanze e l'ho stoppata dicendole che non vedo tutta questa fretta e prima sarebbe opportuno trovare un equilibrio.
Io non ho la minima fretta di nulla, lei ha fretta di liberarsi di me. Lo ha già fatto con la testa e con il cuore, parlare con i bambini evidentemente la fa sentire meglio.
Lei sa perfettamente che finché avrò ancora un briciolo di amore per lei, potrò stare in un'altra casa, potrò essere incazzato, avvilito....lei potrà fare la farfallina quanto vuole, MA NON MI RASSEGNERO' A QUESTA COSA.
Gliel'ho detto, nella vita si deve lottare per ciò che si reputa importante, e io sono abituato a lottare e lotterò.
Senza rompere le palle, senza assillare, anche da lontano, anche senza vederla. Ma continuerò a lottare per la nostra famiglia e un giorno potrò dirmi serenamente: "ci hai provato cazzo! ce l'hai messa tutta".
Forse lei non dovrebbe sapere queste cose, forse non dovrebbe avere la percezione di questa determinazione del tutto opposta alla sua, forse il mio subire senza rassegnarmi la rafforza, ma non me ne frega un bel niente.
Vediamo cosa dirà lei a sé stessa un giorno.
Tanto i nodi vengono al pettine, sempre.
Poi per carità, potete tranquillamente criticarmi e anche spernacchiarmi, non mi offenderò affatto e anzi accoglierò tutto di buon grado.


----------



## erab (17 Agosto 2014)

Sbaglierò, ma sono convinto che chi si trova "nella nebbia", come la moglie di Stark, non abbia bisogno
di certezze e di persone che lottano per loro ma di schiaffoni (morali,è ovvio) e lei al momento non
ne sta prendendo.
Ripeto, sbaglierò, ma continuando così non si sveglierà mai, o peggio ancora, si sveglierà troppo tardi.


----------



## Stark72 (17 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Sbaglierò, ma sono convinto che chi si trova "nella nebbia", come la moglie di Stark, non abbia bisogno
> di certezze e di persone che lottano per loro ma di schiaffoni (morali,è ovvio) e lei al momento non
> ne sta prendendo.
> Ripeto, sbaglierò, ma continuando così non si sveglierà mai, o peggio ancora, si sveglierà troppo tardi.


Problema suo, e se soffrirà come un cane se lo sarà meritato.
Non posso snaturare me stesso per fare ragionare una persona adulta o presunta tale.
Per il momento non si è assunta mezza responsabilità, io almeno con me stesso sto in pace.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ragazzi,
> io sono uscito di casa già da due mesi, semplicemente i bambini non se ne sono accorti perché stavano al mare dai nonni. Fra 12 giorni finiranno le vacanze e la sera stessa io non dormirò a casa con loro.
> Vedere papà che scarica all'improvviso la valigia in un'altra casa non è il massimo, meglio saperlo prima e vedere che papà è sempre papà, che gioca scherza ed è presente.
> State tranquilli che se c'è da fermarsi mi fermo.
> ...


Personalmente mi sembra tu ti stia comportando nel migliore dei modi, non vedo motivi per spernacchiarti, l'unico consiglio che ti do e ' sii presente sempre nei confronti dei tuoi figli, lotta quanto vuoi per riottenere la tua famiglia ma evita di diventare il maggiordomo di tua moglie ... Scusa ma lo dico perché ho in mente un'altra storia ( che non riguarda il forum) dove lei ha usato l'ex marito anche per cambiare le lampadine del lampadario con la scusa che era il padre di suo figlio, pur avendo un altro compagno e quando l'ex marito si è trovato a sua volta una nuova compagna ha cominciato a fare la vittima piagnucolosa ... Insopportabile.  Ha reso la vita difficile a tutti famiglie di origine e amici


----------



## Traccia (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Problema suo, e se soffrirà come un cane se lo sarà meritato.
> Non posso snaturare me stesso per fare ragionare una persona adulta o presunta tale.
> Per il momento non si è assunta mezza responsabilità, io almeno con me stesso sto in pace.


...mmmm boccaccia mia statte zitta ma qndo leggo così, mi esce fuori il passato lato di tua moglie e mi viè da prende le 'sue difese'...e dico: ma che responsabilità deve prendersi? Cosa deve espiare? Di aver fatto delle scelte che la fanno stare meglio?
 Dal suo punto di vista è tutto regolare: l'amore finisce, è finito, è stata onesta e sincera, te l'ha comunicato 'di testa e di cuore' come hai detto tu stesso, ti ha tradito, te l'ha confessato (più di così?!) ha premuto x avviare il tutto vs bambini e separazione alla luce del giorno...cosa dovrebbe fare??!? Il tutto con un pizzico di immaturità? Amen, se è il suo style...
Le storie finiscono, non sono fideiussioni bancarie che tocca onorare x forza. Magari ai tuoi occhi sembrerà assurdo tutto quanto mentre invece ai suoi è la cosa più naturale e liberatoria che esista. Chi lo sa!
Farle una colpa dei modi..? Ok, forse, però se lei oggi sta bene, è felice, vive da adolescente e si sente nuovamente 'viva' col suo piskello...ma beata lei.
Quando si sveglierà (se succederà) caxxi suoi, ma non è detto, magari ha capito che è ciò che vuole.
La qstions è che secondo me non si può e non si deve pretendere nulla da nessuno, se non solo da se stessi nella vita.
E -nel mio caso-, più pretendevano e meno ottenevano. Per principio o ripicca non lo so.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...mmmm boccaccia mia statte zitta ma qndo leggo così, mi esce fuori il passato lato di tua moglie e mi viè da prende le 'sue difese'...e dico: ma che responsabilità deve prendersi? Cosa deve espiare? Di aver fatto delle scelte che la fanno stare meglio?
> Dal suo punto di vista è tutto regolare: l'amore finisce, è finito, è stata onesta e sincera, te l'ha comunicato 'di testa e di cuore' come hai detto tu stesso, ti ha tradito, te l'ha confessato (più di così?!) ha premuto x avviare il tutto vs bambini e separazione alla luce del giorno...cosa dovrebbe fare??!? Il tutto con un pizzico di immaturità? Amen, se è il suo style...
> Le storie finiscono, non sono fideiussioni bancarie che tocca onorare x forza. Magari ai tuoi occhi sembrerà assurdo tutto quanto mentre invece ai suoi è la cosa più naturale e liberatoria che esista. Chi lo sa!
> Farle una colpa dei modi..? Ok, forse, però se lei oggi sta bene, è felice, vive da adolescente e si sente nuovamente 'viva' col suo piskello...ma beata lei.
> ...


Guarda che state dicendo la stessa cosa ognuno deve prendersi le sue responsabilità  ed è quello che inevitabilmente succederà tanto più con due bimbi piccoli che stanne certa pretenderanno da entrambi i genitori chiarezza ed attenzione più di quanto non ne abbiano ottenuta sino ad ora, il meglio o il peggio deve ancora venire per entrambi, poi con il tempo magari si formerà una bella famiglia allargata ( se l'idea dell'asilo epurazione prenderà corpo) ma da ora ad allora sarà dura molto dura.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Sbaglierò, ma sono convinto che chi si trova "nella nebbia", come la moglie di Stark, non abbia bisogno
> di certezze e di persone che lottano per loro ma di schiaffoni (morali,è ovvio) e lei al momento non
> ne sta prendendo.
> Ripeto, sbaglierò, ma continuando così non si sveglierà mai, o peggio ancora, si sveglierà troppo tardi.


Ammetto che non ci ho capito molto.....
apparirebbe  che stark voglia stare con la moglie,
ma non il viceversa.
magari lei non si trova affatto 'nella nebbia'.
non ha problemi economici e vuole rifarsi una vita da sola.
come dice.
magari nella nebbia ci stava prima.
non so, ma se si sente così avrà le sue ragioni.
se così fosse non dovrebbe ne svegliarsi ne prendere schiaffoni morali.
Non so.....proverei anche a mettermi nei panni di lei,
forse


----------



## Stark72 (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> La qstions è che secondo me non si può e non si deve pretendere nulla da nessuno, se non solo da se stessi nella vita.
> E -nel mio caso-, più pretendevano e meno ottenevano. Per principio o ripicca non lo so.


Se avessi avuto delle pretese nei suoi confronti le avrei già sputato in faccia e mandata affanculo con la mano alzata.
Tutte ste scelte di vita liberatorie fanno un po' sorridere, soprattutto quando implicano la distruzione di una famiglia, e ancor di più quando non implicano il minimo sacrificio di alcun tipo e per di più si chiede manforte a chi se la prende in culo con la sabbia. Non è una fideiussione ma è un impegno. Si può venire meno ma ci sono mille modi per farlo.
Qua l'unica che accampa pretese è lei, che ha pure il coraggio di farsi rodere il chicchero se a me girano le palle, che fa il suo porco comodo e vuole che tutti siano appecoronati al suo volere senza fiatare.
Sono un tipo tranquillo, fin troppo educato, rispettoso, ma non sono un coglione e Gesù Cristo non è morto di freddo.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ragazzi,
> io sono uscito di casa già da due mesi, semplicemente i bambini non se ne sono accorti perché stavano al mare dai nonni. Fra 12 giorni finiranno le vacanze e la sera stessa io non dormirò a casa con loro.
> Vedere papà che scarica all'improvviso la valigia in un'altra casa non è il massimo, meglio saperlo prima e vedere che papà è sempre papà, che gioca scherza ed è presente.
> State tranquilli che se c'è da fermarsi mi fermo.
> ...


Andava detto, infatti.
la determinazione di tua moglie ha per forza qualche fondamento.
io non insisterei in nessun modo, ne vicino ne lontano,
e non perché credo che in questo modo lei 'rinsavisca'
(Può anche darsi ma.....)
ma perché provare si prova in due.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che state dicendo la stessa cosa ognuno deve prendersi le sue responsabilità  ed è quello che inevitabilmente succederà tanto più con due bimbi piccoli che stanne certa pretenderanno da entrambi i genitori chiarezza ed attenzione più di quanto non ne abbiano ottenuta sino ad ora, il meglio o il peggio deve ancora venire per entrambi, poi con il tempo magari si formerà una bella famiglia allargata ( se l'idea dell'asilo epurazione prenderà corpo) ma da ora ad allora sarà dura molto dura.


No, secondo me non dicono la stessa 
se lei, ad esempio, non ne poteva più ....
(motivi suoi), le responsabilità se le è prese eccome,
da qui in poi verrà il meglio, almeno per lei,
non il peggio.
SE


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ammetto che non ci ho capito molto.....
> apparirebbe  che stark voglia stare con la moglie,
> ma non il viceversa.
> magari lei non si trova affatto 'nella nebbia'.
> ...


Mi metto nei panni di lei.
Ho due bambini piccoli. 
Prendo una cotta per un uomo che ha 10 anni in meno di me e mi accorgo di non amare mio marito. 
Ho due bambini piccoli.
Mio marito mi ama, mi rispetta, è un lavoratore, adora i suoi figli e mi piace la sua compagnia tanto che vorrei che l'amicizia che ci lega non finisse.
Ho due bambini piccoli.
Porca di quella troia ma puoi provare a vedere se anche se non lo ami puoi continuare a mandare avanti nel migliori dei modi una famiglia? Vuoi provare  capire se quel tipo non sia il motivo per cui sento di non amare più mio marito? Ma vuoi provare a prendere una cazzo di distanza da questa storia visto che non sei in grado di gestirla e vedere se magari tuo marito non è poi così male?
Ah dimenticavo: ho due bimbi piccoli CAZZO


----------



## Nicka (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi metto nei panni di lei.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> Prendo una cotta per un uomo che ha 10 anni in meno di me e mi accorgo di non amare mio marito.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> ...


Quoto, quoto, quoto!
E non sono sposata e non ho bambini piccoli!
Riquoto!!!

Certa gente non si rende conto della fortuna che ha, ma manco per niente! E manda a scatafascio una famiglia per capriccio...
E pretende anche amicizia e mette il muso...


----------



## Apollonia (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi metto nei panni di lei.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> Prendo una cotta per un uomo che ha 10 anni in meno di me e mi accorgo di non amare mio marito.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> ...


Quoto in pieno!
Ma per fare quello che scrivi, occorre una maturità' che pare lei non possieda.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Problema suo, e se soffrirà come un cane se lo sarà meritato.
> Non posso snaturare me stesso per fare ragionare una persona adulta o presunta tale.
> Per il momento non si è assunta mezza responsabilità, io almeno con me stesso sto in pace.


Mi spiace, tu ci stai male.
cavoli.
tu ti stai comportando benissimo,
considerata la tua rabbia.
BENISSIMO.
Su di lei, invece, ora
la penso come traccia.
poi tanti aspetti importanti noi non
li conosciamo.....


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi metto nei panni di lei.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> Prendo una cotta per un uomo che ha 10 anni in meno di me e mi accorgo di non amare mio marito.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> ...


Secondo me questa non è la moglie di stark.
lei dice che vuole stare sola.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Secondo me questa non è la moglie di stark.
> lei dice che vuole stare sola.


I due bimbi sono suoi


----------



## erab (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Secondo me questa non è la moglie di stark.
> lei dice che vuole stare sola.


No, lei ha una relazione con uno già impegnato.... è diverso.


----------



## ologramma (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi metto nei panni di lei.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> Prendo una cotta per un uomo che ha 10 anni in meno di me e mi accorgo di non amare mio marito.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> ...


L'ho detto che sei grande ma così sei fantastica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi metto nei panni di lei.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> Prendo una cotta per un uomo che ha 10 anni in meno di me e mi accorgo di non amare mio marito.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> ...



quotone


----------



## Traccia (17 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno!
> Ma per fare quello che scrivi, occorre una maturità' che pare lei non possieda.


io invece non quoto x niente! Immaturità la mia? Forse (ne ho dato più volte dimostrazione..punti di vista) ma sicuro è che io non resterei mai in un rapporto solo xke ho due figli piccoli e solo xke mio marito è un santo. Me la rischio, ok, piangerò dopo le mie lacrime. Di certo non mando tutto a puttane dalla notte al giorno, questo si, ma magari i miei tempi di riflessione ci sono stati (e forse anche quelli della moglie di Stark)e mi hanno portata semplicemente ad altre conclusioni.
Non sono della scuola del 'sacrificio' personale per il bene dei figli, marito, suoceri e genitori e tutto il cucuzzaro. Sicuramente ci sono modi e modi x farlo, quelli irrispettosi della moglie di Stark sono agghiaccianti, ma non condanno i contenuti, la scelta 'egoistica' se la fa stare meglio. I bambini saranno più felice con una madre felice e non oppressa e costretta ad una vita che non voleva più.
Io nella mia vita ho sempre ragionato ed agito così anche sbagliando ma non sempre (un matrimonio a puttane e altre 2 storie precedenti -una di 6 anni e l'atra di 3 anni -  fuggita in fase di convivenza!...sempre tradendo...x agevolarmi la chiusura,
 lo dimostrano). No, decisamente non sono quella che rimane ad immolare la sua felicità x quella altrui. Anche xke se sto male io, di conseguenza faccio star di merda chiunque mi sta attorno, compagno e figli compresi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...mmmm boccaccia mia statte zitta ma qndo leggo così, mi esce fuori il passato lato di tua moglie e mi viè da prende le 'sue difese'...e dico: ma che responsabilità deve prendersi? Cosa deve espiare? Di aver fatto delle scelte che la fanno stare meglio?
> Dal suo punto di vista è tutto regolare: l'amore finisce, è finito, *è stata onesta e sincera, te l'ha comunicato 'di testa e di cuore' come hai detto tu stesso, ti ha tradito, te l'ha confessato (più di così?!) ha premuto x avviare il tutto vs bambini e separazione alla luce del giorno.*..cosa dovrebbe fare??!? Il tutto con un pizzico di immaturità? Amen, se è il suo style...
> Le storie finiscono, non sono fideiussioni bancarie che tocca onorare x forza. Magari ai tuoi occhi sembrerà assurdo tutto quanto mentre invece ai suoi è la cosa più naturale e liberatoria che esista. Chi lo sa!
> Farle una colpa dei modi..? Ok, forse, però se lei oggi sta bene, è felice, vive da adolescente e si sente nuovamente 'viva' col suo piskello...ma beata lei.
> ...


da quotare solo il primo neretto, ciò che concerne la sincerità
tutto il resto, alla sua età, è fuffa

il neretto finale, poi è di una tristezza infinita. INFINITA

ti spiego pure perché: perché  quando hai una famiglia, queste ripicche o principi di cui parli sono quanto più di contrario all'amore esista.
e tu (generico), che dici di amare un altro uomo, ti dimentichi dell'amore per la tua famiglia e per il progetto di vita che hai scelto?
ma che razza di persona sei?
ma perché non ci pensate prima di nominare questo amore?


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece non quoto x niente! Immaturità la mia? Forse (ne ho dato più volte dimostrazione..punti di vista) ma sicuro è che io non resterei mai in un rapporto solo xke ho due figli piccoli e solo xke mio marito è un santo. Me la rischio, ok, piangerò dopo le mie lacrime. Di certo non mando tutto a puttane dalla notte al giorno, questo si, ma magari i miei tempi di riflessione ci sono stati (e forse anche quelli della moglie di Stark)e mi hanno portata semplicemente ad altre conclusioni.
> Non sono della scuola del 'sacrificio' personale per il bene dei figli, marito, suoceri e genitori e tutto il cucuzzaro. Sicuramente ci sono modi e modi x farlo, quelli irrispettosi della moglie di Stark sono agghiaccianti, ma non condanno i contenuti, la scelta 'egoistica' se la fa stare meglio. I bambini saranno più felice con una madre felice e non oppressa e costretta ad una vita che non voleva più.
> Io nella mia vita ho sempre ragionato ed agito così anche sbagliando ma non sempre (un matrimonio a puttane e altre 2 storie precedenti -una di 6 anni e l'atra di 3 anni -  fuggita in fase di convivenza!...sempre tradendo...x agevolarmi la chiusura,
> lo dimostrano). No, decisamente non sono quella che rimane ad immolare la sua felicità x quella altrui. Anche xke se sto male io, di conseguenza faccio star di merda chiunque mi sta attorno, compagno e figli compresi...


In quello che hai scritto non c'è un briciolo d'amore ma solo egoismo.....
Questa è solo la mia opinione.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece non quoto x niente! Immaturità la mia? Forse (ne ho dato più volte dimostrazione..punti di vista) ma sicuro è che io non resterei mai in un rapporto solo xke ho due figli piccoli e solo xke mio marito è un santo. Me la rischio, ok, piangerò dopo le mie lacrime. Di certo non mando tutto a puttane dalla notte al giorno, questo si, ma magari i miei tempi di riflessione ci sono stati (e forse anche quelli della moglie di Stark)e mi hanno portata semplicemente ad altre conclusioni.
> Non sono della scuola del 'sacrificio' personale per il bene dei figli, marito, suoceri e genitori e tutto il cucuzzaro. Sicuramente ci sono modi e modi x farlo, quelli irrispettosi della moglie di Stark sono agghiaccianti, ma non condanno i contenuti, la scelta 'egoistica' se la fa stare meglio. I bambini saranno più felice con una madre felice e non oppressa e costretta ad una vita che non voleva più.
> Io nella mia vita ho sempre ragionato ed agito così anche sbagliando ma non sempre (un matrimonio a puttane e altre 2 storie precedenti -una di 6 anni e l'atra di 3 anni -  fuggita in fase di convivenza!...sempre tradendo...x agevolarmi la chiusura,
> lo dimostrano). No, decisamente non sono quella che rimane ad immolare la sua felicità x quella altrui. Anche xke se sto male io, di conseguenza faccio star di merda chiunque mi sta attorno, compagno e figli compresi...


Ma immolarsi a che?
Intanto la felicità altrui è quella delle persone che dovrebbero arrivare prima di tutto anche di te. Poi capisco se il clima fosse irrespirabile ma se vuole stare amica del marito, uscirsi a cena e al cinema puó anche darsi un po di tempo. Poi se proprio non ci stará dentro farà la sua scelta. 
I bambini erano sereni e potevano continuare ad esserlo e il loro papà poteva continuare ad avere la quotidianità con loro.


----------



## Traccia (17 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da quotare solo il primo neretto, ciò che concerne la sincerità
> tutto il resto, alla sua età, è fuffa
> 
> il neretto finale, poi è di una tristezza infinita. INFINITA
> ...


L'ultimo neretto nasce proprio dal fatto che non amo più. Se lo dico, lo manifesto e nonostante ciò mi si continua a far pressioni, ecco, era la volta buona che ottenevano l'effetto contrario, ossia di maggior chiusura. Certo che non era più amore, altrimenti nemmeno si poneva il problema...


----------



## Traccia (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> In quello che hai scritto non c'è un briciolo d'amore ma solo egoismo.....
> Questa è solo la mia opinione.....


L'amore infatti è finito, non c'è. E la conseguenza della fine di un amore dovrebbe essere secondo me la scelta della propria felicità e strada. E non restare a forza con un compagno che non amiamo più.
È dura da accettare che le persone possano scegliere la propria felicità? Certo...con una religione che ci insegna per prima la 'valle di lacrime' è ovvio che poi sei un egoista eretico se non tendi al sacrificio...
Io rivendicò solamente la libertà di scelta, e nell'istante in cui 1.ci hai pensato 2.hai fatto le tue valutazioni 3.non ami più 4.ti sei persino trovato un amante....che cavolo ci stai a far ancora in un rapporto del genere? È evidente che non lo vuoi più. E si può condannare chi decide di andare x la sua strada? Sec me no...


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'amore infatti è finito, non c'è. E la conseguenza della fine di un amore dovrebbe essere secondo me la scelta della propria felicità e strada. E non restare a forza con un compagno che non amiamo più.
> È dura da accettare che le persone possano scegliere la propria felicità? Certo...con una religione che ci insegna per prima la 'valle di lacrime' è ovvio che poi sei un egoista eretico se non tendi al sacrificio...
> Io rivendicò solamente la libertà di scelta, e nell'istante in cui 1.ci hai pensato 2.hai fatto le tue valutazioni 3.non ami più 4.ti sei persino trovato un amante....che cavolo ci stai a far ancora in un rapporto del genere? È evidente che non lo vuoi più. E si può condannare chi decide di andare x la sua strada? Sec me no...


Di che religione stai parlando?
L'amore che dici tu non è finito perchè non c'è mai stato!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'amore infatti è finito, non c'è. E la conseguenza della fine di un amore dovrebbe essere secondo me la scelta della propria felicità e strada. E non restare a forza con un compagno che non amiamo più.
> È dura da accettare che le persone possano scegliere la propria felicità? Certo...con una religione che ci insegna per prima la 'valle di lacrime' è ovvio che poi sei un egoista eretico se non tendi al sacrificio...
> Io rivendicò solamente la libertà di scelta, e nell'istante in cui 1.ci hai pensato 2.hai fatto le tue valutazioni 3.non ami più 4.ti sei persino trovato un amante....che cavolo ci stai a far ancora in un rapporto del genere? È evidente che non lo vuoi più. E si può condannare chi decide di andare x la sua strada? Sec me no...


È dura accettare che una donna con due figli piccoli sia così egoista da agire senza prendersi del tempo per valutare il meglio per la sua famiglia,
Non sta vivendo in un lager con un marito che la riempia di botte, la umilia, va a puttane o che altro ne so.
Non sbatte la testa contro il muro se prova a far funzionare la sua famiglia.
Inizi a mollare il fusto che le ha fatto bere il cervello e valuti bene il tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> L'ho detto che sei grande ma così sei fantastica


Grazie
Un bacio


----------



## Traccia (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Di che religione stai parlando?
> L'amore che dici tu non è finito perchè non c'è mai stato!


Le storie possono finire, le persone cambiare, l'amore terminare. Senza x qsto significare che non sia stato Vero ciò che è stato. La vita è trasformazione e quando ahimè non cambia come vorremmo dobbiamo accettarlo e non (rin)negarlo.


----------



## Traccia (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È dura accettare che una donna con due figli piccoli sia così egoista da agire senza prendersi del tempo per valutare il meglio per la sua famiglia,
> Non sta vivendo in un lager con un marito che la riempia di botte, la umilia, va a puttane o che altro ne so.
> Non sbatte la testa contro il muro se prova a far funzionare la sua famiglia.
> Inizi a mollare il fusto che le ha fatto bere il cervello e valuti bene il tutto.


X me invece è dura da accettare che nel 2014 ci siano donne che x scegliere di lasciare un marito debbano solo essere picchiate, seviziate, umiliate. Insomma che si possa accettare una chiusura solo dinanzi a certi eccessi e non si rispetti la sacrosanta libertà di scelta di una persona che NON AMA più il compagno. Questo x me è inaccettabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, secondo me non dicono la stessa
> se lei, ad esempio, non ne poteva più ....
> (motivi suoi), le responsabilità se le è prese eccome,
> da qui in poi verrà il meglio, almeno per lei,
> ...


No i figli le faranno tante domande e dovrà esser brava a rispondere perché potrebbero metterla in difficoltà con la loro innocenza e schiettezza, il meglio non credo proprio almeno non nei primi tempi tra qualche anno probabile


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ammetto che non ci ho capito molto.....
> apparirebbe  che stark voglia stare con la moglie,
> ma non il viceversa.
> magari lei non si trova affatto 'nella nebbia'.
> ...


Nella nebbia ci entrerà ora e se veramente il motivo della separazione è l'altro mi auguro per lei che le stia accanto anche davanti alle difficoltà che inevitabilmente  incontrerà e ripeto con i figli dovrà esser bravissima visto che abiteranno con lei e la riempiranno di perché e per come a meno che uno se ne freghi delle benessere dei figli


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi metto nei panni di lei.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> Prendo una cotta per un uomo che ha 10 anni in meno di me e mi accorgo di non amare mio marito.
> Ho due bambini piccoli.
> ...


Mi sembra di aver capito ci sia il benessere di due bimbi piccoli in ballo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> X me invece è dura da accettare che nel 2014 ci siano donne che x scegliere di lasciare un marito debbano solo essere picchiate, seviziate, umiliate. Insomma che si possa accettare una chiusura solo dinanzi a certi eccessi e non si rispetti la sacrosanta libertà di scelta di una persona che NON AMA più il compagno. Questo x me è inaccettabile.


Io credo che tu non mi stia leggendo o io non mi spiego.
Questa donna è liberissima di lasciare il marito magari dovrebbe solo riflettere di più e darsi del tempo. Se non avesse incontrato sto tipo avrebbe realizzato che non ama il marito?
Forse si forse no. Allora, iniziamo a mollare il tipo e a vivere la sua famiglia. Magari realizza che ha fatto una stronzata magari realizza che anche senza la presenza dell'altro non ama suo marito e insieme a lui decide il meglio senza dimenticare i due bambini.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito ci sia il benessere di due bimbi piccoli in ballo


Perspicace come sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Secondo me questa non è la moglie di stark.
> lei dice che vuole stare sola.


No no lei manda messaggi alla collega per sapere come sta il suo amore che sente poco  ha messo la sentinella mi sa :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'amore infatti è finito, non c'è. E la conseguenza della fine di un amore dovrebbe essere secondo me la scelta della propria felicità e strada. E non restare a forza con un compagno che non amiamo più.
> È dura da accettare che le persone possano scegliere la propria felicità? Certo...con una religione che ci insegna per prima la 'valle di lacrime' è ovvio che poi sei un egoista eretico se non tendi al sacrificio...
> Io rivendicò solamente la libertà di scelta, e nell'istante in cui 1.ci hai pensato 2.hai fatto le tue valutazioni 3.non ami più 4.ti sei persino trovato un amante....che cavolo ci stai a far ancora in un rapporto del genere? È evidente che non lo vuoi più. E si può condannare chi decide di andare x la sua strada? Sec me no...


se ci sono dei figli al primo posto va : 1) ho pensato al. Benessere dei bimbi, sono pronta a vedere nel caso psicologi e neuropsichiatri con loro, per il loro  benessere ? E non è una questione banale credimi


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no lei manda messaggi alla collega per sapere come sta il suo amore che sente poco  ha messo la sentinella mi sa :mrgreen:


Che non è neppure suo, particolare non da poco, prenderà una botta quando resterà sola.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > No no lei manda messaggi alla collega per sapere come sta il suo amore che sente poco  ha messo la sentinella mi sa :mrgreen:
> ...


Ma se resta sola non so anche se è probabile, però non è che lascia il marito per stare sola ma perché ha incontrato il 32enne


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se resta sola non so anche se è probabile, però non è che lascia il marito per stare sola ma perché ha incontrato il 32enne


32enne

fidanzato o convivente con un altra che  NON si accollerà mai due figli non suoi........

quante ne abbiamo già viste tornare a casina?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 32enne
> 
> fidanzato o convivente con un altra che  NON si accollerà mai due figli non suoi........
> 
> quante ne abbiamo già viste tornare a casina?


La maggior parte, poi magari per loro non sarà così però da qui a dire che et voila'  dal giorno dopo si chiude pagina e si ricomincia una vita  da favola ...Appunto  giusto nei film e nelle favole, nella realtà e' più probabile che lei maledirà più volte il passo fatto, basterà che l'altro la trascuri un po' e mi immagino i : ma ti rendi conto che per te ho lasciato mio marito è resi infelici i bimbi ?!" E giù litigate e musi


----------



## Stark72 (17 Agosto 2014)

Se andate a leggere pagine e pagine piu' indietro, troverete che ho gia' detto che ritengo sacrosanto che chi non ama piu' venga lasciato andare. Ricordiamoci che tutta questa discussione nasce da una sua ambiguita' e dalla pretesa ti tenermi anestetizato. Io ho solo detto che lei deve fare quello che vuole e che io tuttavia ho il diritto di credere che forse un giorno possa esserci una possibilita' di incrociare di nuovo le strade. Il motivo e' semplice, lei vede solo il negativo del nostro rapporto, tanto da arrivare letteralmente a rimuovere dalla sua testa certe cose, certi eventi, certi momenti. Io continuo a vedere moltissimo da salvare, e mi riferisco a noi come coppia, non alla famiglia. Perche' so quanto siamo stati bene e quanto ci siamo amati, e non parlo di 100 anni fa. E' il mio modo di vivere questo dolore, sara' sbagliato ma e' il mio modo. Probabilmente lo faro' durare di piu', ma preferisco ricordare i momenti belli (soprattutto quelli piccoli della quotidianita'), piuttosto che contemplare questa Hiroshima che mi trovo davanti adesso.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> No, lei ha una relazione con uno già impegnato.... è diverso.


dice che vuole stare sola, però.
perché non crederle?
magari con il tipo si soddisfa solo sessualmente.
ma vuole stare sola.
a me non pare strano.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I due bimbi sono suoi


si. Intendo sola senza un compagno.


----------



## Trinità (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se andate a leggere pagine e pagine piu' indietro, troverete che ho gia' detto che ritengo sacrosanto che chi non ama piu' venga lasciato andare. Ricordiamoci che tutta questa discussione nasce da una sua ambiguita' e dalla pretesa ti tenermi anestetizato. Io ho solo detto che lei deve fare quello che vuole e che io tuttavia ho il diritto di credere che forse un giorno possa esserci una possibilita' di incrociare di nuovo le strade. Il motivo e' semplice, lei vede solo il negativo del nostro rapporto, tanto da arrivare letteralmente a rimuovere dalla sua testa certe cose, certi eventi, certi momenti. Io continuo a vedere moltissimo da salvare, e mi riferisco a noi come coppia, non alla famiglia. Perche' so quanto siamo stati bene e quanto ci siamo amati, e non parlo di 100 anni fa. E' il mio modo di vivere questo dolore, sara' sbagliato ma e' il mio modo. Probabilmente lo faro' durare di piu', ma preferisco ricordare i momenti belli (soprattutto quelli piccoli della quotidianita'), piuttosto che contemplare questa Hiroshima che mi trovo davanti adesso.


Ricordare!Ringraziare!Ripartire! Per sempre!
Forza che ce la fai......


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da quotare solo il primo neretto, ciò che concerne la sincerità
> tutto il resto, alla sua età, è fuffa
> 
> il neretto finale, poi è di una tristezza infinita. INFINITA
> ...


Cosa e' per te l'amore?


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma immolarsi a che?
> Intanto la felicità altrui è quella delle persone che dovrebbero arrivare prima di tutto anche di te. Poi capisco se il clima fosse irrespirabile ma se vuole stare amica del marito, uscirsi a cena e al cinema puó anche darsi un po di tempo. Poi se proprio non ci stará dentro farà la sua scelta.
> I bambini erano sereni e potevano continuare ad esserlo e il loro papà poteva continuare ad avere la quotidianità con loro.


Magari per lei il clima e' irrespirabile e sta facendo quella vacanza perché lo considera il bene dei figli.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> dice che vuole stare sola, però.
> perché non crederle?
> magari con il tipo si soddisfa solo sessualmente.
> ma vuole stare sola.
> a me non pare strano.


Detto così lo trovo un po' squallido :singleeye:


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> L'amore infatti è finito, non c'è. E la conseguenza della fine di un amore dovrebbe essere secondo me la scelta della propria felicità e strada. E non restare a forza con un compagno che non amiamo più.
> È dura da accettare che le persone possano scegliere la propria felicità? Certo...con una religione che ci insegna per prima la 'valle di lacrime' è ovvio che poi sei un egoista eretico se non tendi al sacrificio...
> Io rivendicò solamente la libertà di scelta, e nell'istante in cui 1.ci hai pensato 2.hai fatto le tue valutazioni 3.non ami più 4.ti sei persino trovato un amante....che cavolo ci stai a far ancora in un rapporto del genere? È evidente che non lo vuoi più. E si può condannare chi decide di andare x la sua strada? Sec me no...


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Detto così lo trovo un po' squallido :singleeye:


Perché?
il sesso e' un bisogno


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Perché?
> il sesso e' un bisogno


E lo so ma è un mio limite, mai fatto con uno a caso :smile:


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che tu non mi stia leggendo o io non mi spiego.
> Questa donna è liberissima di lasciare il marito magari dovrebbe solo riflettere di più e darsi del tempo. Se non avesse incontrato sto tipo avrebbe realizzato che non ama il marito?
> Forse si forse no. Allora, iniziamo a mollare il tipo e a vivere la sua famiglia. Magari realizza che ha fatto una stronzata magari realizza che anche senza la presenza dell'altro non ama suo marito e insieme a lui decide il meglio senza dimenticare i due bambini.


Veramente all'inizio mi pareva diverso pure a me, il tuo discorso.
quanto al tempo, sembra affrettato si, ma noi non conosciamo questi dettagli.
a quanto dice stark, e anche alcuni utenti, a lei del tipo non frega poi molto....
lei dice che non vuole stare con stark, perché concludi che il motivo sia lo squallidone?
più probabile abbia ALTRI motivi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Veramente all'inizio mi pareva diverso pure a me, il tuo discorso.
> quanto al tempo, sembra affrettato si, ma noi non conosciamo questi dettagli.
> a quanto dice stark, e anche alcuni utenti, a lei del tipo non frega poi molto....
> lei dice che non vuole stare con stark, perché concludi che il motivo sia lo squallidone?
> più probabile abbia ALTRI motivi.


Che combinazione escono dopo l'incontro con il tipo...mah


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no lei manda messaggi alla collega per sapere come sta il suo amore che sente poco  ha messo la sentinella mi sa :mrgreen:


Potrebbe essere così, e ritorniamo alla tesi iniziale,
quella della cerebro lesa che potrebbe rinsavire.
oppure bo....potrebbe essere che si annoi, invece di scrivere su un forum,
scherza con la collega.
questo per dire che a me, il punto nodale di questa storia,
non pare la presenza dell'amante


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere così, e ritorniamo alla tesi iniziale,
> quella della cerebro lesa che potrebbe rinsavire.
> oppure bo....potrebbe essere che si annoi, invece di scrivere su un forum,
> scherza con la collega.
> ...


Forse solo il tempo potrà chiarire quest'aspetto


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> X me invece è dura da accettare che nel 2014 ci siano donne che x scegliere di *lasciare un marito debbano solo essere picchiate, seviziate, umiliate*. Insomma che si possa accettare una chiusura solo dinanzi a certi eccessi e non si rispetti la sacrosanta libertà di scelta di una persona che NON AMA più il compagno. Questo x me è inaccettabile.



Nessuno ha sostenuto una cosa simile nel forum.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Veramente all'inizio mi pareva diverso pure a me, il tuo discorso.
> quanto al tempo, sembra affrettato si, ma noi non conosciamo questi dettagli.
> a quanto dice stark, e anche alcuni utenti, a lei del tipo non frega poi molto....
> lei dice che non vuole stare con stark, perché concludi che il motivo sia lo squallidone?
> più probabile abbia ALTRI motivi.


Io non sono per il matrimonio a tutti i costi. Ma se hai dei figli che crescono sereni prima di rovinare una famiglia ci penso e ripenso. E se il mio "sacrificio"
è dover sopportare una situazione che non mi rende totalmente felice non ho  problemi a farlo. 
Nel momento in cui capisco che la situazione diventa pesante per loro, tronco all'istante.
Ma un minimo di responsabilità verso di loro bisogna averla.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nessuno ha sostenuto una cosa simile nel forum.


Quoto


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E lo so ma è un mio limite, mai fatto con uno a caso :smile:


per me, infatti, in quel modo non è affatto soddisfacente...
ma sotto questo aspetto trovo che le gradazioni che ci differenziano siano infinite,
e anche che le donne in genere starebbero meglio, se riuscissero a viverlo più spesso
solo come bisogno


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse solo il tempo potrà chiarire quest'aspetto


a noi.
ma credo che stark già dentro di se lo sappia.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non sono per il matrimonio a tutti i costi. Ma se hai dei figli che crescono sereni prima di rovinare una famiglia ci penso e ripenso. E se il mio "sacrificio"
> è dover sopportare una situazione che non mi rende totalmente felice non ho  problemi a farlo.
> Nel momento in cui capisco che la situazione diventa pesante per loro, tronco all'istante.
> Ma un minimo di responsabilità verso di loro bisogna averla.


Su questo mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'amore che dici tu non è finito perchè non c'è mai stato!


Si, molto più probabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Cosa e' per te l'amore?


non ho definizioni, non le ho mai avute e non voglio averne.

ma so che se esiste qualcosa che c'entra anche solo lontanamente con l'amore, non è _come_ _io voglio_ appassionarmi o interessarmi a qualcuno ( ché quello non richiede impegni particolari, ma avviene facilmente), ma _come quel qualcuno vuole_ che ci si interessi e ci si appassioni a lui, e questo non sempre è automatico o facile, ma richiede impegno, costanza, interesse.

e se quel qualcuno sono i figli, a maggior ragione


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> a noi.
> ma credo che stark già dentro di se lo sappia.


Credo che Stark abbia timore di sapere e prevedere, cosa sarà il futuro nemmeno lei può saperlo, lei si è fatta un film : lo dico a mio marito, lo dico ai bimbi, li convinco, mio marito siccome e' saggio mi seguirà nel mio intento di restare amici, la separazione sarà semplice, l'altro ci sarà quando vorrò io,  l'altra non è contemplata ... Ma certi film cambiano spesso il copione anzi sempre in corso d'opera perché ci sono le variabili che sono rappresentate dalle  reazioni altrui, marito, nuovo compagno, figli, l'altra ect ...quando il percorso sarà concluso si potrà dire cosa alla fine ne è venuto fuori :smileer ora non azzarderei nulla


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> per me, infatti, in quel modo non è affatto soddisfacente...
> ma sotto questo aspetto trovo che le gradazioni che ci differenziano siano infinite,
> *e anche che le donne in genere starebbero meglio, se riuscissero a viverlo più spesso
> solo come bisogno*



pensi che per gli uomini sia così? che si tratti di una distinzione di genere?


----------



## sienne (17 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

a volte, ci sono cose più importanti di noi stessi ... 
e quelle cose, danno tutto quello di qui abbiamo bisogno ... 

rompere cosi, senza un vero preavviso ... 
senza dei tentativi per salvare ... 

a me lascia sconcertata ... sinceramente. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2014)

La mia idea è che l'amore può anche finire ma un minimo impegno per farlo vivere bisogna mettercelo.
Normalmente succede che quando si è certi dell'amore e di avere un progetto di vita comune si decide di avere figli uno, due o tre.
Quando si decide di avere figli si prendono per loro delle responsabilità e degli impegni anche nei confronti dell'altro genitore. Tra questi impegni dovrebbe esserci anche quello di mantenere vivo l'amore con aspettative ragionevoli di una convivenza calda e serena.
Se si cerca altro, sesso o innamoramento, già questi impegni non li si sta mantenendo.
Il resto è a cascata.
Il fatto che si comunichi o meno di non aver mantenuto gli impegni non cambia molto il fatto che si stanno le condizioni perché il matrimonio faccia fatica a stare in piedi.
Mantenerlo in piedi solo per i figli non ha senso quando si ha fatto di tutto per trasformare la casa in una baracca traballante.
Un casa si può riparare una baracca resta una baracca e non resta che traslocare.
Solo chi lo vive sa dove si trova.


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ho definizioni, non le ho mai avute e non voglio averne.
> 
> ma so che se esiste qualcosa che c'entra anche solo lontanamente con l'amore, non è _come_ _io voglio_ appassionarmi o interessarmi a qualcuno ( ché quello non richiede impegni particolari, ma avviene facilmente), ma _come quel qualcuno vuole_ che ci si interessi e ci si appassioni a lui, e questo non sempre è automatico o facile, ma richiede impegno, costanza, interesse.
> 
> e se quel qualcuno sono i figli, a maggior ragione


Mi trovi assolutamente d'accordo.
infatti sto qua col mio ex.....



Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia idea è che l'amore può anche finire ma un minimo impegno per farlo vivere bisogna mettercelo.
> Normalmente succede che quando si è certi dell'amore e di avere un progetto di vita comune si decide di avere figli uno, due o tre.
> Quando si decide di avere figli si prendono per loro delle responsabilità e degli impegni anche nei confronti dell'altro genitore. Tra questi impegni dovrebbe esserci anche quello di mantenere vivo l'amore con aspettative ragionevoli di una convivenza calda e serena.
> Se si cerca altro, sesso o innamoramento, già questi impegni non li si sta mantenendo.
> ...


quoto tranne la prima frase, se non c'è, per me non c'era,
sto amore



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pensi che per gli uomini sia così? che si tratti di una distinzione di genere?


no, secondo me più un condizionamento sociale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia idea è che l'amore può anche finire ma un minimo impegno per farlo vivere bisogna mettercelo.
> Normalmente succede che quando si è certi dell'amore e di avere un progetto di vita comune si decide di avere figli uno, due o tre.
> Quando si decide di avere figli si prendono per loro delle responsabilità e degli impegni anche nei confronti dell'altro genitore. Tra questi impegni dovrebbe esserci anche quello di mantenere vivo l'amore con aspettative ragionevoli di una convivenza calda e serena.
> Se si cerca altro, sesso o innamoramento, già questi impegni non li si sta mantenendo.
> ...


sono d'accordo.

ma, perdonami la brutalità, se hai incontrato un trentenne che ti fa bagnare al solo pensiero e contemporaneamente con tuo marito si è assopita la complicità devi avere un grande controllo razionale per riuscire a rimanere lucida e prendere decisioni sane, sapendo anche posporre i momenti _di sballo _a cui pensi di avere diritto
ed è questo controllo che sembra mancare in moltissimi casi, tra cui questo

purtroppo quando si parla di controllo molti (ma soprattutto le donne, mi sembra di notare) si ribellano perché sentono venire meno la spontaneità che ritengono così fondamentale nel sentimento: ma cazzo, se hai dei figli non puoi pensare di comportarti come se fossi single e priva di qualsiasi vincolo affettivo


----------



## Horny (17 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a volte, ci sono cose più importanti di noi stessi ...
> e quelle cose, danno tutto quello di qui abbiamo bisogno ...
> ...


A me lascia talmente sconcertata che fatico a crederci


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> ma, perdonami la brutalità, se hai incontrato un trentenne che ti fa bagnare al solo pensiero e contemporaneamente con tuo marito si è assopita la complicità devi avere un grande controllo razionale per riuscire a rimanere lucida e prendere decisioni sane, sapendo anche posporre i momenti _di sballo _a cui pensi di avere diritto
> ed è questo controllo che sembra mancare in moltissimi casi, tra cui questo
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quoto tranne la prima frase, se non c'è, per me non c'era,
> sto amore


Qui si potrebbero scrivere trattati su cosa sia l'amore.
Diciamo, più correttamente, che il sentimento che si è definito amore e che era un misto di infatuazione, attrazione, bisogni soddisfatti e entusiasmo di vedere una persona interessarsi a noi è stato definito amore ma poi può esaurirsi se non lo si trasforma in un affetto profondo e impegnato.


----------



## lolapal (17 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> ma, perdonami la brutalità, se hai incontrato un trentenne che ti fa bagnare al solo pensiero e contemporaneamente con tuo marito si è assopita la complicità devi avere un grande controllo razionale per riuscire a rimanere lucida e prendere decisioni sane, sapendo anche posporre i momenti _di sballo _a cui pensi di avere diritto
> ed è questo controllo che sembra mancare in moltissimi casi, tra cui questo
> ...


:up:
Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> ma, perdonami la brutalità, se hai incontrato un trentenne che ti fa bagnare al solo pensiero e contemporaneamente con tuo marito si è assopita la complicità devi avere un grande controllo razionale per riuscire a rimanere lucida e prendere decisioni sane, sapendo anche posporre i momenti _di sballo _a cui pensi di avere diritto
> ed è questo controllo che sembra mancare in moltissimi casi, tra cui questo
> ...


Ho conosciuto una che ha mollato il marito e si è pure trasferita da Milano alla Sicilia, mi pare o altra regione del sud, con i figli.
Il marito era un uomo delizioso, ottimo padre e gran lavoratore e che era innamorato di lei, fisicamente un "orsetto" non certo uno "strappa mutande". Il nuovo uomo più giovane di lei, fisico palestrato e (quando li ho incrociati insieme fuori da un centro commerciale di zona. Cosa piuttosto indelicata per marito e figli, per me) la baciava ogni due passi.
Non ho ancora capito come abbia potuto capire che non amava il marito solo dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e due figli. Il marito se l'era scelto lei.
Capisco che si possa andare nel pallone, non fino a sto punto.


----------



## erab (17 Agosto 2014)

A questo punto credo sia il caso che lo ripeta periodicamente:

*Mai sottovalutare la stupidità umana.*


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

Ieri è stato il primo giorno che siamo stati sempre solo noi, e per la prima volta non mi è affatto pesata l'indifferenza di lei e il suo trattarmi come un simpatico conoscente.
Che mi stia abituando? Ahi ahi.
Stamattina mi rode anche poco.
Forse sono in fase "up". Ho notato un andamento ondivago del mio umore ma l'ampiezza delle onde sembra allargarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ieri è stato il primo giorno che siamo stati sempre solo noi, e per la prima volta non mi è affatto pesata l'indifferenza di lei e il suo trattarmi come un simpatico conoscente.
> Che mi stia abituando? Ahi ahi.
> Stamattina mi rode anche poco.
> Forse sono in fase "up". Ho notato un andamento ondivago del mio umore ma l'ampiezza delle onde sembra allargarsi.


Anche la psiche ha bisogno di riposo. Non si può essere costantemente entusiasti o disperati o arrabbiati; qualsiasi stato d'animo ha un termine e si prova poi uno stato di quiete.
Del resto c'è anche da distinguere, in senso teorico perché è impossibile farlo mentre si vive, tra dolore per la perdita di una persona e la destabilizzazione rispetto alle abitudini di vita.
Le nuove abitudini consentono una nuova stabilizzazione.
Dovete andare in montagna?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovete andare in montagna?


Sì, tappa a casa di mio padre (che non c'è) in riviera romagnola per portare i bimbi in qualche parco acquatico e simili, poi montagna.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì, tappa a casa di mio padre (che non c'è) in riviera romagnola per portare i bimbi in qualche parco acquatico e simili, poi montagna.


Non sei pentito della tua idea?
In montagna dormirete insieme?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei pentito della tua idea?
> In montagna dormirete insieme?


No, nessun pentimento, i bambini sono strafelici.
Mi dicono tutti che sono un folle e che sto facendo una cazzotta, me ne frego.
In questi giorni ogni tanto è capitato che lei abbia dormito con me, nessun problema.
A mala pena mi dice buonanotte e neanche sempre. E dire che fino a qualche mese fa si addormentava appiccicata a me. 
In montagna probabilmente dormiremo sempre insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No, nessun pentimento, i bambini sono strafelici.
> Mi dicono tutti che sono un folle e che sto facendo una cazzotta, me ne frego.
> In questi giorni ogni tanto è capitato che lei abbia dormito con me, nessun problema.
> A mala pena mi dice buonanotte e neanche sempre. E dire che fino a qualche mese fa si addormentava appiccicata a me.
> In montagna probabilmente dormiremo sempre insieme.


Tu come ti senti a dormire con lei?
Per me è molto importante.
E' importante anche che lei accetti di dormire con te, per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu come ti senti a dormire con lei?
> Per me è molto importante.
> E' importante anche che lei accetti di dormire con te, per me.


Dici? Boh ..magari vuole per ora salvare le apparenze dinanzi ai bimbi,una vacanza pwr.loro quanto piu serena e simile alle altre


----------



## Nicka (18 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici? Boh ..magari vuole per ora salvare le apparenze dinanzi ai bimbi,una vacanza pwr.loro quanto piu serena e simile alle altre


Fino a pochi mesi fa si addormentava appiccicata a lui...passi tutto, ma questo per me è da tenere in considerazione...
Che abbia veramente perso la testa per un ragazzino? Veramente tempo 2/3 settimane e darà una musata a terra di quelle belle forti...
Ho l'idea che sia una persona tendenzialmente immatura e capricciosa...e Stark, che comunque ammiro molto, le dà anche troppo spago per questi capricci.


----------



## Apollonia (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ieri è stato il primo giorno che siamo stati sempre solo noi, e per la prima volta non mi è affatto pesata l'indifferenza di lei e il suo trattarmi come un simpatico conoscente.
> Che mi stia abituando? Ahi ahi.
> Stamattina mi rode anche poco.
> Forse sono in fase "up". Ho notato un andamento ondivago del mio umore ma l'ampiezza delle onde sembra allargarsi.


L'andamento a onde dell'umore in queste situazioni pare sia assolutamente normale. Io le chiamo le mie montagne russe.
Se l'ampiezza dell'onda sembra allargarsi, sei a buon punto. La terapia fa tanto in questo senso.


----------



## Horny (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fino a pochi mesi fa si addormentava appiccicata a lui....


A si, questo per me ha dell'inconcepibile, soprattutto da parte di uno che dice di voler stare solo.


----------



## erab (18 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fino a pochi mesi fa si addormentava appiccicata a lui...passi tutto, ma questo per me è da tenere in considerazione...
> Che abbia veramente perso la testa per un ragazzino? Veramente tempo 2/3 settimane e darà una musata a terra di quelle belle forti...
> Ho l'idea che sia una persona tendenzialmente immatura e capricciosa...e Stark, che comunque ammiro molto, le dà anche troppo spago per questi capricci.


:up:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu come ti senti a dormire con lei?
> Per me è molto importante.
> E' importante anche che lei accetti di dormire con te, per me.


Non so cosa dirti. I primi tempi quando succedeva mi sentivo in una sorta di disagio, adesso boh? E' talmente distaccata che non avrebbe problemi neanche se dormissi totalmente nudo. Credo che adesso lei abbia meno problemi a dormire con me perché ha visto che me ne sto tranquillo dalla mia parte senza tentare "approcci".
Prima della bufera si faceva sesso almeno (e dico almeno) due volte alla settimana. Ogni volta che si poteva si approfittava, il che avendo due bambini e dopo 12 anni non era affatto male considerando che ci sono coppie di amici che lo fanno moooooolto meno.
Ecco, diciamo che da questo punto di vista è strano vederla girarsi dall'altra parte senza neanche dire buonanotte.
Adesso qualunque cosa che in qualche modo attesti che io non sono più suo marito va bene.
Anche nei discorsi si vede che ci tiene a farmi capire "bello, stai alla larga da me che è finita". Tipo prima in macchina che mi parlava di babysitter per quanto lei torna tardi dal lavoro e altre cose.
Ha una fretta indiavolata di togliermi di torno e come dicevo stamattina, la cosa inizia improvvisamente a farmi soffrire meno. Mi sta spegnendo lentamente.


----------



## erab (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti. I primi tempi quando succedeva mi sentivo in una sorta di disagio, adesso boh? E' talmente distaccata che non avrebbe problemi neanche se dormissi totalmente nudo. Credo che adesso lei abbia meno problemi a dormire con me perché ha visto che me ne sto tranquillo dalla mia parte senza tentare "approcci".
> Prima della bufera si faceva sesso almeno (e dico almeno) due volte alla settimana. Ogni volta che si poteva si approfittava, il che avendo due bambini e dopo 12 anni non era affatto male considerando che ci sono coppie di amici che lo fanno moooooolto meno.
> Ecco, diciamo che da questo punto di vista è strano vederla girarsi dall'altra parte senza neanche dire buonanotte.
> Adesso qualunque cosa che in qualche modo attesti che io non sono più suo marito va bene.
> ...


Diglielo.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Diglielo.


Sì credo che se nelle prossime 48 ore continuerò ad avere questa sensazione glielo dirò, non appena mi tirerà fuori qualche discorso da ex moglie.
Conoscendola, la cosa non farà che accelerare la sua fuga, ma forse le toglierà un po' di potere.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti. I primi tempi quando succedeva mi sentivo in una sorta di disagio, adesso boh? E' talmente distaccata che non avrebbe problemi neanche se dormissi totalmente nudo. Credo che adesso lei abbia meno problemi a dormire con me perché ha visto che me ne sto tranquillo dalla mia parte senza tentare "approcci".
> Prima della bufera si faceva sesso almeno (e dico almeno) due volte alla settimana. Ogni volta che si poteva si approfittava, il che avendo due bambini e dopo 12 anni non era affatto male considerando che ci sono coppie di amici che lo fanno moooooolto meno.
> Ecco, diciamo che da questo punto di vista è strano vederla girarsi dall'altra parte senza neanche dire buonanotte.
> Adesso qualunque cosa che in qualche modo attesti che io non sono più suo marito va bene.
> ...


I tuoi stati d'animo saranno ondivaghi per un po', decidi tu se fargli presente questa nuova sensazione, fidati di te stesso e del tuo istinto :up:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I tuoi stati d'animo saranno ondivaghi per un po', decidi tu se fargli presente questa nuova sensazione, fidati di te stesso e del tuo istinto :up:


ma tanto se n'è accorta.
Più sto tranquillo io, più sta tranquilla lei, presumo anche per senso di colpa e non solo nei miei confronti.
Con mia sorella spesso si definisce "puttanaccia", "zoccola" etc...cose che nessuno le ha mai detto. Lo dice ridendo ma lo dice. Come invece con me si definisce "stronza", "strega" e sempre ridendo mi chiede se ho intenzione di buttarla in un crepaccio in montagna.
Molto divertente in effetti


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma tanto se n'è accorta.
> Più sto tranquillo io, più sta tranquilla lei, presumo anche per senso di colpa e non solo nei miei confronti.
> Con mia sorella spesso si definisce "puttanaccia", "zoccola" etc...cose che nessuno le ha mai detto. Lo dice ridendo ma lo dice. Come invece con me si definisce "stronza", "strega" e sempre ridendo mi chiede se ho intenzione di buttarla in un crepaccio in montagna.
> Molto divertente in effetti


Probabilmente cerca conferme che così pessima non è ..probabile che al di la' del sentimento che per te c'è stato ( forse ancora sopito c'è) ti stima come persone e cerca un conforto che appare ovviamente assurdo, lo cerca anche da tua sorella sperando che lei interagisca con te rappresentandola meno cattiva di quel che pensa di essere, da questo punto di vista non mi stupisco che voglia esserti amica solo che questo tipo di amicizia post coniugale arriva ( se arriva ) da se' dopo un tempo lecito per lenire le ferite. Magari è meno sicura di quel che sembra


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma tanto se n'è accorta.
> Più sto tranquillo io, più sta tranquilla lei, presumo anche per senso di colpa e non solo nei miei confronti.
> Con mia sorella spesso si definisce "puttanaccia", "zoccola" etc...cose che nessuno le ha mai detto. Lo dice ridendo ma lo dice. Come invece con me si definisce "stronza", "strega" e sempre ridendo mi chiede se ho intenzione di buttarla in un crepaccio in montagna.
> Molto divertente in effetti


Stark tu resti qui con noi poi... vero? :smile:


----------



## disincantata (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma tanto se n'è accorta.Più sto tranquillo io, più sta tranquilla lei, presumo anche per senso di colpa e non solo nei miei confronti.Con mia sorella spesso si definisce "puttanaccia", "zoccola" etc...cose che nessuno le ha mai detto. Lo dice ridendo ma lo dice. Come invece con me si definisce "stronza", "strega" e sempre ridendo mi chiede se ho intenzione di buttarla in un crepaccio in montagna.Molto divertente in effetti


Scusa ma fossi in te cercherei di suggerire uno psicologo.lo facesse con sua sorella ancora ancora....ma un po' di sensibilità verso tua sorella no avendo fatto del male a te e distrutto la vostra famiglia?Dille almeno di tacere. Se non si vergogna un po'.Al tuo posto sarei molto molto preoccupato a lasciarle i bambini .....mi sembra una ragazzina ma di quelle immature che si strappano i capelli ai concerti senza sentire la musica. È regredireLe hai proposto di tenere tu i bambini.non credo si stia rendendo conto dei sacrifici che comporta crescerli da sola.Mi incavolo a distanza ...


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stark tu resti qui con noi poi... vero? :smile:


Intendi quando questo casino sara' finito in un modo o nell'altro? Direi di si'. Mi piace quello che leggo e penso che nel mio piccolo anche io potro' dare supporto ad altri come voi state facendo con me


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Intendi quando questo casino sara' finito in un modo o nell'altro? Direi di si'. Mi piace quello che leggo e penso che nel mio piccolo anche io potro' dare supporto ad altri come voi state facendo con me


Bravo!!!!!:up:... e poi uno dei due admin è sicuramente soddisfatto del tuo avatar


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Intendi quando questo casino sara' finito in un modo o nell'altro? Direi di si'. Mi piace quello che leggo e penso che nel mio piccolo anche io potro' dare supporto ad altri come voi state facendo con me


Ne sono contenta


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravo!!!!!:up:... e poi uno dei due admin è sicuramente soddisfatto del tuo avatar


Amche l'altro direi


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amche l'altro direi


ah si ?! :smile:


----------



## lolapal (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Intendi quando questo casino sara' finito in un modo o nell'altro? Direi di si'. Mi piace quello che leggo e penso che nel mio piccolo anche io potro' dare supporto ad altri come voi state facendo con me


Sì [emoji5] [emoji2]


----------



## Innominata (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma tanto se n'è accorta.
> Più sto tranquillo io, più sta tranquilla lei, presumo anche per senso di colpa e non solo nei miei confronti.
> Con mia sorella spesso si definisce "puttanaccia", "zoccola" etc...cose che nessuno le ha mai detto. Lo dice ridendo ma lo dice. Come invece con me si definisce "stronza", "strega" e sempre ridendo mi chiede se ho intenzione di buttarla in un crepaccio in montagna.
> Molto divertente in effetti


Ma anche questo è un modo di esercitare un po' di potere, sai. Magari un piccolo potere estemporaneo, un modo per mettere a disagio l'altro e sospendergli un attimo l'interazione perché deve gestire la provocazione di questo autosarcasmo (pseudo)denigratorio. Da una parte contiene una certa squalifica dell'interlocutore (ti dico io per prima quello che magari vorresti dirmi tu, dunque su questo ti tolgo la parola e anzi tolgo anche senso alla cosa ridendoci su), dall'altra serve a distrarre l'attenzione da eventuali argomentazioni più profonde, perché la reazione che provoca nell'altro è ovviamente di sovraccarico incongruo e disagio. In entrambi i casi, serve a spezzare almeno un attimo la possibilità di una vera interazione.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> In entrambi i casi, serve a spezzare almeno un attimo la possibilità di una vera interazione.


Sì, conoscendola è possibile che sia questa la lettura esatta.

O.T.
Quanto all'avatar, l'ho messo perché un mio grande amico nonché ventennale compagno di stadio, mi dice sempre: "la Roma è l'unica che ti farà sempre soffrire ma non potrai fare a meno di amare". Lui è un gran puttaniere e questa cosa mi ha sempre fatto sorridere.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì, conoscendola è possibile che sia questa la lettura esatta.
> 
> O.T.
> Quanto all'avatar, l'ho messo perché un mio grande amico nonché ventennale compagno di stadio, mi dice sempre: "la Roma è l'unica che ti farà sempre soffrire ma non potrai fare a meno di amare". Lui è un gran puttaniere e questa cosa mi ha sempre fatto sorridere.


----------



## Innominata (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> O.T.
> Quanto all'avatar, l'ho messo perché un mio grande amico nonché ventennale compagno di stadio, mi dice sempre: "la Roma è l'unica che ti farà sempre soffrire ma non potrai fare a meno di amare". Lui è un gran puttaniere e questa cosa mi ha sempre fatto sorridere.


Dici a me:mrgreen:? Hai trovato. Sento spesso la frase, solo che al posto del nome della Maggica c'è quello della Traggica:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Agosto 2014)

No vabbè, entro su Facebook un minuto fa e vedo che come immagine di copertina ha messo una foto di me con nostra figlia scattata questa sera. Come si dice a Roma, "sta fori".


----------



## Homer (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No vabbè, entro su Facebook un minuto fa e vedo che come immagine di copertina ha messo una foto di me con nostra figlia scattata questa sera. Come si dice a Roma, "sta fori".


:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Trinità (18 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No vabbè, entro su Facebook un minuto fa e vedo che come immagine di copertina ha messo una foto di me con nostra figlia scattata questa sera. Come si dice a Roma, "sta fori".


Sono segnali.Segnali, attento, attento.
Non dare per scontato nulla.Abbi fede in Te e non avere paura di amarla.
Non temere l'amore.
Credo più all'impossibile che all'improbabile.......
Secondo me ...........


----------



## Innominata (19 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me vuole destabilizzarlo perche' lo vede piu' imperturbabile. Il gioco del potere e' ancora in atto.


----------



## Trinità (19 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me sapendo cosa lascia ,sua moglie sta a smuovere la cenere e siccome è interessata ad un altra persona
deve coltivare il distacco che però non ci sarà. Sta mentendo alla grande.
Lui non deve smettere di amarla assolutamente.
Devi perdere Stark e sarai vincitore. Amala il tuo ruolo è solo quello sei chiamato ad una grande prova.
Secondo me lei mente.(L'è n'empustura).
Non hi nulla da perdere nel portare avanti il tuo ruolo di marito nell'amore, non hai nulla da perdere.....
AMALA
ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No vabbè, entro su Facebook un minuto fa e vedo che come immagine di copertina ha messo una foto di me con nostra figlia scattata questa sera. Come si dice a Roma, "sta fori".


sembra un segnale in effetti, forse ha ragione Inno ti vede troppo rilassato, magari anche l'altro sta dando segni di stanchezza  quindi cerca di smuovervi entrambi, tu continua il tuo percorso


----------



## Apollonia (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No vabbè, entro su Facebook un minuto fa e vedo che come immagine di copertina ha messo una foto di me con nostra figlia scattata questa sera. Come si dice a Roma, "sta fori".


 Secondo me le sta dando fastidio che tu comunque ti stai comportando da persona adulta e e responsabile. Probabilmente vorrebbe che tu strisciassi ai suoi piedi chiedendole di ritornare a vivere con lei. 
Credo sia un atteggiamento infantile. O forse e' solamente bisognosa di conferme per se stessa.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Secondo me le sta dando fastidio che tu comunque ti stai comportando da persona adulta e e responsabile. Probabilmente vorrebbe che tu strisciassi ai suoi piedi chiedendole di ritornare a vivere con lei.
> Credo sia un atteggiamento infantile. O forse e' solamente bisognosa di conferme per se stessa.


Beh ci sarebbe anche la possibilità che a lei è piaciuto come la figlia e il padre di sua figlia sono venuti in foto...

Oppure, che lei si aspettava che Stark e l'amante si sfidassero a duello per lei...

Oppure...


:smile:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Oppure, che lei si aspettava che Stark e l'amante si sfidassero a duello per lei...
> 
> Oppure...
> 
> ...


Lei non sa minimamente che conosco nome e cognome del tizio, che conosco la sua faccia (da babbeo, giuro, e non lo dico perché rosico), che so esattamente chi è, che posso tranquillamente vedere la sua pagina Facebook.
Di certo evito ed eviterò accuratamente di passare dalle parti dove lavorano. Se lo incrociassi per caso non potrei fare a meno di fermarmi, non so per dirgli cosa, ma mi fermerei di sicuro.
Francamente ormai non mi pongo troppi interrogativi sui comportamenti di lei.
Qualunque cosa voglia da me, in negativo o positivo, deve venirsela a prendere e se la deve pure guadagnare.
Il mio comportamento non cambia, ma non ho intenzione di strisciare. Certe parole e certi atteggiamenti non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, molto più dei fatti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma anche questo è un modo di esercitare un po' di potere, sai. Magari un piccolo potere estemporaneo, un modo per mettere a disagio l'altro e sospendergli un attimo l'interazione perché deve gestire la provocazione di questo autosarcasmo (pseudo)denigratorio. Da una parte contiene una certa squalifica dell'interlocutore (ti dico io per prima quello che magari vorresti dirmi tu, dunque su questo ti tolgo la parola e anzi tolgo anche senso alla cosa ridendoci su), dall'altra serve a distrarre l'attenzione da eventuali argomentazioni più profonde, perché la reazione che provoca nell'altro è ovviamente di sovraccarico incongruo e disagio. In entrambi i casi, serve a spezzare almeno un attimo la possibilità di una vera interazione.


L'unica reazione utile per sto tipo di soggetti non è la tolleranza ma l'annichilimento totale.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lei non sa minimamente che conosco nome e cognome del tizio, che conosco la sua faccia (da babbeo, giuro, e non lo dico perché rosico), che so esattamente chi è, che posso tranquillamente vedere la sua pagina Facebook.
> Di certo evito ed eviterò accuratamente di passare dalle parti dove lavorano. Se lo incrociassi per caso non potrei fare a meno di fermarmi, non so per dirgli cosa, ma mi fermerei di sicuro.
> Francamente ormai non mi pongo troppi interrogativi sui comportamenti di lei.
> Qualunque cosa voglia da me, in negativo o positivo, deve venirsela a prendere e se la deve pure guadagnare.
> Il mio comportamento non cambia, ma non ho intenzione di strisciare. Certe parole e certi atteggiamenti non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, molto più dei fatti.


Fai bene a evitare e fai bene a non farti troppi pensieri "da scacchista"... infatti io intendevo proprio che le possibilità e le motivazioni possono essere tante e che ci si logora a stare lì a pensare...
Tutto sommato tu hai scelto i tuoi figli e te stesso, per questo, a mio modesto avviso, tu stai meglio, stai metabolizzando più velocemente di altri la situazione. E' da persone emotivamente mature...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unica reazione utile per sto tipo di soggetti non è la tolleranza ma l'annichilimento totale.


Forse ancora peggio è l'indifferenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse ancora peggio è l'indifferenza.


Ma che cazzo dici.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lei non sa minimamente che conosco nome e cognome del tizio, che conosco la sua faccia (da babbeo, giuro, e non lo dico perché rosico), che so esattamente chi è, che posso tranquillamente vedere la sua pagina Facebook.
> Di certo evito ed eviterò accuratamente di passare dalle parti dove lavorano. Se lo incrociassi per caso non potrei fare a meno di fermarmi, non so per dirgli cosa, ma mi fermerei di sicuro.
> Francamente ormai non mi pongo troppi interrogativi sui comportamenti di lei.
> Qualunque cosa voglia da me, in negativo o positivo, deve venirsela a prendere e se la deve pure guadagnare.
> Il mio comportamento non cambia, ma non ho intenzione di strisciare. Certe parole e certi atteggiamenti non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, molto più dei fatti.


Io eviterei se fossi in te incontri con il tipo, non risolveresti nulla e addirittura potresti passare in una condizione piu xomplicata, quindi se come immagino lui ti evita non forzare nulla


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici.


Dico che se una persona vuole destabilizzarmi con un certo comportamento e io me ne rendo conto, l'arma migliore è l'indifferenza... cioé che non mi tange assolutamente, che io continuo imperterrita sulla mia strada... l'annichilimento dell'altro presuppone un coinvolgimento da parte mia e una buona dose di energia...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dico che se una persona vuole destabilizzarmi con un certo comportamento e io me ne rendo conto, l'arma migliore è l'indifferenza... cioé che non mi tange assolutamente, che io continuo imperterrita sulla mia strada... l'annichilimento dell'altro presuppone un coinvolgimento da parte mia e una buona dose di energia...


Ma sei coinvolta sì, nel momento in cui a) è tua moglie che ti ha messo le corna, b) ti vieni a sfogare su un forum e c) tra le altre racconti di sti comportamenti del cazzo. Sei già coinvolta/o, non sei un cazzo indifferente, ma ti è di gran lunga più semplice NON FARE NIENTE e far finta, fingendo anche con te stesso/a, che la cosa non ti tocchi. E invece no. Allora la cosa PIU' SENSATA non è fare il quieto vivere ed abbozzare, la cosa MIGLIORE da fare nel medio termine è prendere questa persona ed asfaltarla in maniera tale che, se non intende altre ragioni, almeno si caghi semplicemente in mano all'idea di uscirsene con qualche altra idiozia da mentecatta su quanto è troia/stronza/strega con me e soprattutto con i miei familiari. Tipo.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei coinvolta sì, nel momento in cui a) è tua moglie che ti ha messo le corna, b) ti vieni a sfogare su un forum e c) tra le altre racconti di sti comportamenti del cazzo. Sei già coinvolta/o, non sei un cazzo indifferente, ma ti è di gran lunga più semplice NON FARE NIENTE e far finta, fingendo anche con te stesso/a, che la cosa non ti tocchi. E invece no. Allora la cosa PIU' SENSATA non è fare il quieto vivere ed abbozzare, la cosa MIGLIORE da fare nel medio termine è prendere questa persona ed asfaltarla in maniera tale che, se non intende altre ragioni, almeno si caghi semplicemente in mano all'idea di uscirsene con qualche altra idiozia da mentecatta su quanto è troia/stronza/strega con me e soprattutto con i miei familiari. Tipo.


Sì, ma ognuno deve reagire con le proprie corde, JB, e alla fine sembra, almeno a me, che la moglie di Stark si aspettasse proprio quello che dici tu...
E non credo che Stark non stia facendo niente... lui ha scelto di preservare il proprio rapporto coi figli... e non è poco...
Non sai quante persone godono a farci reagire male...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, ma ognuno deve reagire con le proprie corde, JB, e alla fine sembra, almeno a me, che la moglie di Stark si aspettasse proprio quello che dici tu...
> E non credo che Stark non stia facendo niente... lui ha scelto di preservare il proprio rapporto coi figli... e non è poco...
> Non sai quante persone godono a farci reagire male...


Ma io non sto parlando di Stark, metalupi ed Iron Man compresi, parlavo in generale. Non sai quante persone godono a farci reagire male un cazzo se non TU (generico) a prescindere non fai nulla, che non è nelle tue corde e te la racconti pure. A me, in quel momento, FREGA CAZZI DI COSA VUOLE L'ALTRO, conta QUELLO CHE VOGLIO IO. E se in quel momento, con me e con i miei familiari, ti stai sbragando io ti prendo ti rimetto a posto in un attimo, ed in un modo che ti farà passare la voglia di farlo ancora.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non sto parlando di Stark, metalupi ed Iron Man compresi, parlavo in generale. Non sai quante persone godono a farci reagire male un cazzo se non TU (generico) a prescindere non fai nulla, che non è nelle tue corde e te la racconti pure. A me, in quel momento, FREGA CAZZI DI COSA VUOLE L'ALTRO, conta QUELLO CHE VOGLIO IO. E se in quel momento, con me e con i miei familiari, ti stai sbragando io ti prendo ti rimetto a posto in un attimo, ed in un modo che ti farà passare la voglia di farlo ancora.


e così stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa: cioé che ognuno deve ed è meglio che reagisca nel modo più consono a se stesso...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> e così stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa: cioé che ognuno deve ed è meglio che reagisca nel modo più consono a se stesso...


No. Io sto dicendo che il modo più consono a te stesso (ad un te stesso che si comporti come faresti tu o che fa finta di nulla comunque) non è, nel caso specifico, quello più utile nel medio/lungo periodo. A te in primis, oltre a quelli che ti gravitano intorno ed a cui tieni (parenti e quant'altro). Poi ovviamente chiunque è liberissimo di fare come più gli aggrada.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Io sto dicendo che il modo più consono a te stesso (ad un te stesso che si comporti come faresti tu o che fa finta di nulla comunque) non è, nel caso specifico, quello più utile nel medio/lungo periodo. A te in primis, oltre a quelli che ti gravitano intorno ed a cui tieni (parenti e quant'altro). Poi ovviamente chiunque è liberissimo di fare come più gli aggrada.


No, scusa, non ti seguo: a parte che essere indifferenti a certe provocazioni non significa far finta di nulla - un silenzio può essere molto più assordante di un urlo - non vedo cosa ci sia di negativo, comunque, nell'essere lucidi e razionali da pensare al medio/lungo periodo.
Se poi ci metti anche la libertà d'azione, la contraddizione è evidente...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, scusa, non ti seguo: a parte che essere indifferenti a certe provocazioni non significa far finta di nulla - un silenzio può essere molto più assordante di un urlo - non vedo cosa ci sia di negativo, comunque, nell'essere lucidi e razionali da pensare al medio/lungo periodo.
> Se poi ci metti anche la libertà d'azione, la contraddizione è evidente...


Lola puttana eva. Essere indifferenti = far finta di nulla. Altrimenti cazzo faresti qualcosa. Ma poi sono situazioni e situazioni. A volte il silenzio conta, a volte conta proprio in negativo. Io parlavo di QUESTA SITUAZIONE DI STARK in cui la moglie si comporta come faceva notare Innominata. 
Tu quando fai l'indifferente non è che sei LUCIDA, è che NON SAI FARE DIVERSAMENTE. Non è che decidi un cazzo. Fai così perchè sai comportarti SOLO così, in base alle tue inclinazioni. L'hai scritto prima. E quando un comportamento diventa una non scelta in quanto obbligato, allora c'è poco da raccontarsi d'essere lucidi e razionali, che non sei nè l'uno nè l'altro per evidenti motivi, altro che contraddzione. La contraddizione sei tu e m'hai frantumato i coglioni.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lola puttana eva. Essere indifferenti = far finta di nulla. Altrimenti cazzo faresti qualcosa. Ma poi sono situazioni e situazioni. A volte il silenzio conta, a volte conta proprio in negativo. Io parlavo di QUESTA SITUAZIONE DI STARK in cui la moglie si comporta come faceva notare Innominata.
> Tu quando fai l'indifferente non è che sei LUCIDA, è che non che NON SAI FARE DIVERSAMENTE. Non è che decidici un cazzo. Fai così perchè sai comportarti SOLO così, in base alle tue inclinazioni. L'hai scritto prima. E quando un comportamento diventa una non scelta in quanto obbligato, allora c'è poco da raccontarsi d'essere lucidi e razionali, che non sei nè l'uno nè l'altro per evidenti motivi, altro che contraddzione. La contraddizione sei tu e m'hai frantumato i coglioni.


Anche tu (ipotetico :carneval non hai scelta se escludi un tipo di comportamento.
Io vedo invece che tu (come accade più frequentemente agli uomini) e altri e altre state pensando a questa storia, come ad altre storie, come se si trattasse di uno scontro e non di un conflitto.
Uso due sinonimi equivalenti per definire due cose diverse.
Da uno scontro se ne esce uno vincitore e un altro sconfitto, in un conflitto si riconoscono le ragioni, i sentimenti, le paure, le irrazionalità reciproche e si cerca di trovare un livello diverso di accordo.
I mediatori famigliari sono nati per guidare la risoluzione del conflitto.
Se tu, non ipotetico, consigli di asfaltarla la stai mettendo sul piano dello scontro.
Certamente è il tuo modo naturale di essere, come può essere il modo naturale di Lola evitare lo scontro e rispondere con silenzi che lei si augura eloquenti.
Io credo che tra due che hanno vissuto insieme più di un decennio si debba parlare a cuore aperto.
Certo ci sono le normali possibilità di fraintendimento perché succedere di fraintendere anche se stessi, ma la disponibilità al dialogo permette di capir*si*, ed è proprio un "si" riflessivo. Capire l'altro ma anche sé.
Chi pensa che questa donna abbia chiari i suoi sentimenti e le sue intenzioni?
Che senso ha attuare strategie per vincere? Vincere cosa? Sentirsi superiori uno all'altra per recuperare autostima? Infierire su chi ha ferito? E' questo che vuole Stark? A me non sembra.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu (ipotetico :carneval non hai scelta se escludi un tipo di comportamento.
> Io vedo invece che tu (come accade più frequentemente agli uomini) e altri e altre state pensando a questa storia, come ad altre storie, come se si trattasse di uno scontro e non di un conflitto.
> Uso due sinonimi equivalenti per definire due cose diverse.
> Da uno scontro se ne esce uno vincitore e un altro sconfitto, in un conflitto si riconoscono le ragioni, i sentimenti, le paure, le irrazionalità reciproche e si cerca di trovare un livello diverso di accordo.
> ...


Ho già scritto che sono situazioni e situazioni. Non è che escludo un certo tipo di comportamento, anzi. E il contrario. Qua c'è chi dice che è meglio ignorare ma la realtà è che non farebbe comunque altro. Tra l'altro un conflitto in media è fatto di scontri. Non è che esiste il conflitto accettando reciprocamente le ragioni dell'altro e cercando un accordo, quella CASOMAI è la fase postuma. Su, che cazzo dici pure tu.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho già scritto che sono situazioni e situazioni. Non è che escludo un certo tipo di comportamento, anzi. E il contrario. Qua c'è che dice che è meglio ignorare ma la realtà è che non farebbe comunque altro. Tra l'altro un conflitto in media è fatto di scontri. Non è che esiste il conflitto accettando reciprocamente le ragioni dell'altro e cercando un accordo, quella CASOMAI è la fase postuma. Su, che cazzo dici pure tu.


Postuma, del matrimonio, speriamo di no. Lo spero per Stark che vorrebbe salvare tutto.
E' ovvio che si stiano scontrando e che ora il conflitto sia su quel piano.
Loro sono coinvolti e non sono in grado di fare diversamente, usando indifferenza, lite, disprezzo ecc. Loro.
Noi non siamo coinvolti e potremmo cercare di far vedere le varie possibilità di trovare un dialogo conflittuale he faccia elevare il livello del loro conflitto dallo scontro.
Insomma io non credo che sia utile poi un'analisi storica al tavolo di pace, dall'avvocato, sulle macerie ma che si possa dialogare già ora e magari cavarsela con poche macerie.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Postuma, del matrimonio, speriamo di no. Lo spero per Stark che vorrebbe salvare tutto.
> E' ovvio che si stiano scontrando e che ora il conflitto sia su quel piano.
> Loro sono coinvolti e non sono in grado di fare diversamente, usando indifferenza, lite, disprezzo ecc. Loro.
> Noi non siamo coinvolti e potremmo cercare di far vedere le varie possibilità di trovare un dialogo conflittuale he faccia elevare il livello del loro conflitto dallo scontro.
> Insomma io non credo che sia utile poi un'analisi storica al tavolo di pace, dall'avvocato, sulle macerie ma che si possa dialogare già ora e magari cavarsela con poche macerie.


Postuma alla fine del conflitto, che si spera non sia la fine del matrimonio, se non è quello che vogliono.


----------



## Apollonia (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu (ipotetico :carneval non hai scelta se escludi un tipo di comportamento.
> Io vedo invece che tu (come accade più frequentemente agli uomini) e altri e altre state pensando a questa storia, come ad altre storie, come se si trattasse di uno scontro e non di un conflitto.
> Uso due sinonimi equivalenti per definire due cose diverse.
> Da uno scontro se ne esce uno vincitore e un altro sconfitto, in un conflitto si riconoscono le ragioni, i sentimenti, le paure, le irrazionalità reciproche e si cerca di trovare un livello diverso di accordo.
> ...


Scusa Brunetta, senza polemica, ma come si fa a parlare a cuore aperto con una persona che ti ha fatto male e di cui non ti fidi? Magari tu apri il tuo cuore e dici una cosa X. E se l'altro la usa contro di te?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusa Brunetta, senza polemica, ma come si fa a parlare a cuore aperto con una persona che ti ha fatto male e di cui non ti fidi? Magari tu apri il tuo cuore e dici una cosa X. E se l'altro la usa contro di te?


Allora ci si fa la guerra? Perché a che scopo?
Io sono stata a cuore aperto.
L'altro non lo è stato perché aveva da nascondere troppe cose ma io non ho fatto strategie assurde.
Se avessi avuto a che fare con una persona normale continuo a credere che sarebbe stata la cosa migliore.
Se fino a poco tempo fa Stark e la moglie si addormentavano abbracciati quel rapporto c'era. Non è stata rapita dagli alieni, è sempre lei.
Se si pensa che l'altro non ti voglia bene non c'è da discutere, per me. Si chiude e si mette tutto in mano all'avvocato e amen.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ci si fa la guerra? Perché a che scopo?
> Io sono stata a cuore aperto.
> L'altro non lo è stato perché aveva da nascondere troppe cose ma io non ho fatto strategie assurde.
> Se avessi avuto a che fare con una persona normale continuo a credere che sarebbe stata la cosa migliore.
> ...


Direi che nel caso di stark il dialogo sia necessario, almeno il tentativo va fatto


----------



## Apollonia (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ci si fa la guerra? Perché a che scopo?
> Io sono stata a cuore aperto.
> L'altro non lo è stato perché aveva da nascondere troppe cose ma io non ho fatto strategie assurde.
> Se avessi avuto a che fare con una persona normale continuo a credere che sarebbe stata la cosa migliore.
> ...


No, non ci si fa la guerra. Ma si va con i piedi di piombo ad aprire il cuore.  Se te lo hanno massacrato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non ci si fa la guerra. Ma si va con i piedi di piombo ad aprire il cuore.  Se te lo hanno massacrato.


Io faccio più fatica a chiudermi che ad aprirmi.
Mi dimentico sempre questa cosa.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lola puttana eva. Essere indifferenti = far finta di nulla. Altrimenti cazzo faresti qualcosa. Ma poi sono situazioni e situazioni. A volte il silenzio conta, a volte conta proprio in negativo. Io parlavo di QUESTA SITUAZIONE DI STARK in cui la moglie si comporta come faceva notare Innominata.
> Tu quando fai l'indifferente non è che sei LUCIDA, è che NON SAI FARE DIVERSAMENTE. Non è che decidi un cazzo. Fai così perchè sai comportarti SOLO così, in base alle tue inclinazioni. L'hai scritto prima. E quando un comportamento diventa una non scelta in quanto obbligato, allora c'è poco da raccontarsi d'essere lucidi e razionali, che non sei nè l'uno nè l'altro per evidenti motivi, altro che contraddzione. La contraddizione sei tu e m'hai frantumato i coglioni.


Essere indifferenti alle azioni di qualcuno porta a disarmare queste stesse azioni. imho.
Stark, credo, si comporta com'è nella sua indole, come fai tu lo stesso in situazioni analoghe.
La lucidità non ce l'ho io, ma neanche tu e neanche Stark nel momento in cui si è coinvolti in qualcosa che tocca i sentimenti. La lucidità, in questo frangente, può essere intesa come l'istinto di mettere all'inizio della lista il rapporto con i figli.
Tu neanche decidi niente nel momento in cui agisci per istinto... se il tuo istinto e la tua indole sono diversi dai miei o da quelli di Stark o di chiunque altro, non significa che siano più giusti o più sbagliati, e viceversa... sono i tuoi...

Ma poi i coglioni ti ricrescono?


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

Alla fine avete ragione un po' tutti. Ogni reazione e' puramente personale. Il primo mese ero un'ameba, avrebbe potuto camminare sulla mia testa e l'avrei lasciata fare. Poi e' subentrata una fase ossessiva in cui ero incazzato come una bestia perche' ogni minuto della giornata me la vedevo a letto con l'altro e avevo l'impeto di pedinarla per inchiappettarmeli a sangue entrambi. Li' mi sono molto trattenuto, finche' la rabbia e la delusione sono diventati piu' consapevoli. A quel punto ho aspettato il momento in cui l'ho vista piu' tranquilla, la sua serata piu' sorridente, e le ho vomitato addosso tutto il mio sdegno facendola volutamente sentire una merda e senza prenderla a parolacce ne' urlare. Non mi manca un pizzico di eloquenza col lavoro che faccio, e so come colpire dove fa male. Mi sono sfogato e non e' che ne abbia tratto tutta questa soddisfazione. Ora si', sono decisamente piu' lucido. In una calma apparente che e' tutta proiettata su me stesso, perche' voglio dimostrare a ME che senza di lei la mia vita va avanti. Ovvio che l'esistenza di due bambini piccoli influisce enormemente sul mio contegno. Sono cresciuto vedendo i miei che si picchiavano, dicevano parolacce e si minacciavano di morte (mio padre minacciava anche me e mia sorella insieme a mia madre, ed eravamo piccoli). Non faro' mai alcuna guerra, non daro' mai ai miei figli dei brutti ricordi come quelli che ho io (e che forse in qualche modo mi hanno reso una persona meno "migliore" di cio' che potevo essere). Non m'interessa farla soffrire, me ne fotto di vederla soffrire; non mi cambia nulla. Non voglio piu' soffrire io e l'unica cosa che m'interessa e' non diventare un malfidato del cazzo che pensa che tutte le donne siano puttane.


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io faccio più fatica a chiudermi che ad aprirmi.
> Mi dimentico sempre questa cosa.


Pure io. Una fatica terribile a non dire.


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Alla fine avete ragione un po' tutti. Ogni reazione e' puramente personale. Il primo mese ero un'ameba, avrebbe potuto camminare sulla mia testa e l'avrei lasciata fare. Poi e' subentrata una fase ossessiva in cui ero incazzato come una bestia perche' ogni minuto della giornata me la vedevo a letto con l'altro e avevo l'impeto di pedinarla per inchiappettarmeli a sangue entrambi. Li' mi sono molto trattenuto, finche' la rabbia e la delusione sono diventati piu' consapevoli. A quel punto ho aspettato il momento in cui l'ho vista piu' tranquilla, la sua serata piu' sorridente, e le ho vomitato addosso tutto il mio sdegno facendola volutamente sentire una merda e senza prenderla a parolacce ne' urlare. Non mi manca un pizzico di eloquenza col lavoro che faccio, e so come colpire dove fa male. Mi sono sfogato e non e' che ne abbia tratto tutta questa soddisfazione. Ora si', sono decisamente piu' lucido. In una calma apparente che e' tutta proiettata su me stesso, perche' voglio dimostrare a ME che senza di lei la mia vita va avanti. Ovvio che l'esistenza di due bambini piccoli influisce enormemente sul mio contegno. Sono cresciuto vedendo i miei che si picchiavano, dicevano parolacce e si minacciavano di morte (mio padre minacciava anche me e mia sorella insieme a mia madre, ed eravamo piccoli). Non faro' mai alcuna guerra, non daro' mai ai miei figli dei brutti ricordi come quelli che ho io (e che forse in qualche modo mi hanno reso una persona meno "migliore" di cio' che potevo essere). Non m'interessa farla soffrire, me ne fotto di vederla soffrire; non mi cambia nulla. Non voglio piu' soffrire io e l'unica cosa che m'interessa e' non diventare un malfidato del cazzo che pensa che tutte le donne siano puttane.


:up:
Te l'ho già chiesto di restare, vero?


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :up:
> Te l'ho già chiesto di restare, vero?


Voi, entrambi, siete la dimostrazione di come si possa diventare ottime persone 'nonostante tutto'.

Vi ammiro.


----------



## erab (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non faro' mai alcuna guerra, non daro' mai ai miei figli dei brutti ricordi come quelli che ho io (e che forse in qualche modo mi hanno reso una persona meno "migliore" di cio' che potevo essere). Non m'interessa farla soffrire, me ne fotto di vederla soffrire; non mi cambia nulla. Non voglio piu' soffrire io e l'unica cosa che m'interessa e' non diventare un malfidato del cazzo che pensa che tutte le donne siano puttane.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:
:quoto::quoto::quoto::quoto::quoto::quoto:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Alla fine avete ragione un po' tutti. Ogni reazione e' puramente personale. Il primo mese ero un'ameba, avrebbe potuto camminare sulla mia testa e l'avrei lasciata fare. Poi e' subentrata una fase ossessiva in cui ero incazzato come una bestia perche' ogni minuto della giornata me la vedevo a letto con l'altro e avevo l'impeto di pedinarla per inchiappettarmeli a sangue entrambi. Li' mi sono molto trattenuto, finche' la rabbia e la delusione sono diventati piu' consapevoli. A quel punto ho aspettato il momento in cui l'ho vista piu' tranquilla, la sua serata piu' sorridente, e le ho vomitato addosso tutto il mio sdegno facendola volutamente sentire una merda e senza prenderla a parolacce ne' urlare. Non mi manca un pizzico deloquenza col lavoro che faccio, e so come colpire dove fa male. Mi sono sfogato e non e' che ne abbia tratto tutta questa soddisfazione. Ora si', sono decisamente piu' lucido. In una calma apparente che e' tutta proiettata su me stesso, perche' voglio dimostrare a ME che senza di lei la mia vita va avanti. Ovvio che l'esistenza di due bambini piccoli influisce enormemente sul mio contegno. Sono cresciuto vedendo i miei che si picchiavano, dicevano parolacce e si minacciavano di morte (mio padre minacciava anche me e mia sorella insieme a mia madre, ed eravamo piccoli). Non faro' mai alcuna guerra, non daro' mai ai miei figli dei brutti ricordi come quelli che ho io (e che forse in qualche modo mi hanno reso una persona meno "migliore" di cio' che potevo essere). Non m'interessa farla soffrire, me ne fotto di vederla soffrire; non mi cambia nulla. Non voglio piu' soffrire io e l'unica cosa che m'interessa e' non diventare un malfidato del cazzo che pensa che tutte le donne siano puttane.


Dai retta a me stai gestendo tutto con un buon equilibrio,  se tu e tua moflie saprete confrontarvi e assumere qualsiasi decisione senza alzare i toni fino a sfociare nel rancore avrete evitato sofferenze aggiuntive per i figli del tutto inutili e dannose


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai retta a me stai gestendo tutto con un buon equilibrio,  se tu e tua moflie saprete confrontarvi e assumere qualsiasi decisione senza alzare i toni fino a sfociare nel rancore avrete evitato sofferenze aggiuntive per i figli del tutto inutili e dannose


Quotone! :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Alla fine avete ragione un po' tutti. Ogni reazione e' puramente personale. Il primo mese ero un'ameba, avrebbe potuto camminare sulla mia testa e l'avrei lasciata fare. Poi e' subentrata una fase ossessiva in cui ero incazzato come una bestia perche' ogni minuto della giornata me la vedevo a letto con l'altro e avevo l'impeto di pedinarla per inchiappettarmeli a sangue entrambi. Li' mi sono molto trattenuto, finche' la rabbia e la delusione sono diventati piu' consapevoli. A quel punto ho aspettato il momento in cui l'ho vista piu' tranquilla, la sua serata piu' sorridente, e le ho vomitato addosso tutto il mio sdegno facendola volutamente sentire una merda e senza prenderla a parolacce ne' urlare. Non mi manca un pizzico di eloquenza col lavoro che faccio, e so come colpire dove fa male. Mi sono sfogato e non e' che ne abbia tratto tutta questa soddisfazione. Ora si', sono decisamente piu' lucido. In una calma apparente che e' tutta proiettata su me stesso, perche' voglio dimostrare a ME che senza di lei la mia vita va avanti. Ovvio che l'esistenza di due bambini piccoli influisce enormemente sul mio contegno. Sono cresciuto vedendo i miei che si picchiavano, dicevano parolacce e si minacciavano di morte (mio padre minacciava anche me e mia sorella insieme a mia madre, ed eravamo piccoli). Non faro' mai alcuna guerra, non daro' mai ai miei figli dei brutti ricordi come quelli che ho io (e che forse in qualche modo mi hanno reso una persona meno "migliore" di cio' che potevo essere). Non m'interessa farla soffrire, me ne fotto di vederla soffrire; non mi cambia nulla. Non voglio piu' soffrire io e l'unica cosa che m'interessa e' non diventare un malfidato del cazzo che pensa che tutte le donne siano puttane.


Ma nessuno ti sta dicendo di fare la guerra e nessuno ti dice che devi farla soffrire. Ma chiaramente se si comporta così con tua sorella ed anche con te, così come dicevate con Innominata dico, forse ti sarai sfogato tu ma evidentemente lei troppo merda non ci sarà sentita. Questo per dire che ovviamente devi comportarti come ritieni più giusto ma portarti dietro tuo padre e tua madre che facevno a botte quand'eravate piccoli non è che ti aiuta necessariamente a comportarti MEGLIO in questa situazione. Cioè, fai bene a salvaguardare i figli e va bene, ci mancherebbe, ma manco è tutta sta figata tua moglie che fa le battutine a te ed a tua sorella. Oh. E' del rapporto fra te e lei che parlo, non tra te, lei ed i piccoli.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ti sta dicendo di fare la guerra e nessuno ti dice che devi farla soffrire. Ma chiaramente se si comporta così con tua sorella ed anche con te, così come dicevate con Innominata dico, forse ti sarai sfogato tu ma evidentemente lei troppo merda non ci sarà sentita. Questo per dire che ovviamente devi comportarti come ritieni più giusto *ma portarti dietro tuo padre e tua madre che facevno a botte quand'eravate piccoli non è che ti aiuta necessariamente a comportarti MEGLIO in questa situazione*. Cioè, fai bene a salvaguardare i figli e va bene, ci mancherebbe, *ma manco è tutta sta figata tua moglie che fa le battutine a te ed a tua sorella*. Oh. E' del rapporto fra te e lei che parlo, non tra te, lei ed i piccoli.


Per quanto riguarda la parte in rosso. Quelle cose (di cui ho detto un'inezia, perché ho assistito a cose veramente gravissime), non mi aiutano a comportarmi meglio, mi ricordano solo che, per l'appunto, i problemi di coppia si affrontano nella coppia, non in presenza dei figli. Se ho detto che senza quel vissuto sarei stato una persona migliore è perché sono consapevole del fatto che forse per avere la famiglia "serena" che sognavo ho sbagliato qualcosa nella comunicazione con mia moglie, forse le ho dato ciò che voleva ma nel modo sbagliato, forse l'avrei dovuta stoppare a brutto muso quando iniziò ad immolarsi per i figli schiacciando sé stessa e noi due. La mia inguaribile onestà intellettuale, al netto delle sue zozzate, m'impone di analizzare anche me stesso. E non lo faccio in preda ad autocommiserazione né perché lei mi faccia sentire colpevole (anche se ci ha provato ad accollarla tutta a me, prima di sputare il rospo).

Sulla parte nera ti dico che è stranissimo che si sia buttata su mia sorella. Sono due persone estremamente diverse, non si sono mai prese molto. Subito dopo sposati si sfancularono pesantemente e non si parlarono per mesi.
Mia sorella si sta mantenendo estremamente neutrale con lei, e anche con me non dice nulla a meno che non sia io a chiederle se si sono parlate. L'ultima volta che gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto semplicemente "io ho imparato a volerle bene, ma francamente, considerando come sei tu, inizio a pensare che sia meglio perderla che trovarla".


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la parte in rosso. Quelle cose (di cui ho detto un'inezia, perché ho assistito a cose veramente gravissime), non mi aiutano a comportarmi meglio, mi ricordano solo che, per l'appunto, i problemi di coppia si affrontano nella coppia, non in presenza dei figli. Se ho detto che senza quel vissuto sarei stato una persona migliore è perché sono consapevole del fatto che forse per avere la famiglia "serena" che sognavo ho sbagliato qualcosa nella comunicazione con mia moglie, forse le ho dato ciò che voleva ma nel modo sbagliato, forse l'avrei dovuta stoppare a brutto muso quando iniziò ad immolarsi per i figli schiacciando sé stessa e noi due. La mia inguaribile onestà intellettuale, al netto delle sue zozzate, m'impone di analizzare anche me stesso. E non lo faccio in preda ad autocommiserazione né perché lei mi faccia sentire colpevole (anche se ci ha provato ad accollarla tutta a me, prima di sputare il rospo).
> 
> Sulla parte nera ti dico che è stranissimo che si sia buttata su mia sorella. Sono due persone estremamente diverse, non si sono mai prese molto. Subito dopo sposati si sfancularono pesantemente e non si parlarono per mesi.
> Mia sorella si sta mantenendo estremamente neutrale con lei, e anche con me non dice nulla a meno che non sia io a chiederle se si sono parlate. L'ultima volta che gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto semplicemente "io ho imparato a volerle bene, ma francamente, considerando come sei tu, inizio a pensare che sia meglio perderla che trovarla".


Immolare voi due significa che non avete mai trovato il modo di stare solo a che per pochi giorni ogni tanto ? O intendi altro?


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Immolare voi due significa che non avete mai trovato il modo di stare solo a che per pochi giorni ogni tanto ? O intendi altro?


Spazio per noi due zero, a parte il sesso di straforo appena possibile


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Spazio per noi due zero, a parte il sesso di straforo appena possibile


Sarò strana io  ma è normale in un matrimonio con figli e due che lavorano avere poco tempo. 

Questo però non significa per forza crisi.

sono alibi quando si viene scoperti a tradire quelli della trascuratezza e sacrifici.

Altrimenti non ti sposi e fai la bella vita....che a lungo andare annoia molto più che passare le serate con tuo marito e figli......

non so perché parli di sesso di sfroso .......ad una certa ora andranno pure a letto i figli....o li avete abituati a dormire nel lettone?????


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Spazio per noi due zero, a parte il sesso di straforo appena possibile


Why? :singleeye: tesoro mio quello è necessario, sembra banale ma dei momenti, giorni, piccoli viaggi solo per voi sarebbero stai utili con questo non dico che ti saresti risparmiato tutto questo ma viversela serenamente in coppia ogni tanto fa bene :smile: Cementa e rinnova :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sarò strana io  ma è normale in un matrimonio con figli e due che lavorano avere poco tempo.
> 
> Questo però non significa per forza crisi.
> 
> ...


Quoto.
I figli comportano una vita adeguata ai loro bisogni. Soprattutto quando sono piccoli.


----------



## erab (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Spazio per noi due zero, a parte il sesso di straforo appena possibile


e cosa le cambierebbe se ti lasciasse per un altro? nulla.
Se si aggrappa a questo sono solo scuse.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> e cosa le cambierebbe se ti lasciasse per un altro? nulla.
> Se si aggrappa a questo sono solo scuse.


Che ti devo dire...continua a dire che ha dovuto fare tutto da sola. Falsita' assoluta. Basti pensare che da quando sono nati lei la mattina esce di casa alle 6 e io li lavo, li vesto, gli faccio fare colazione, li porto al nido (un tempo), a scuola oggi. La sera sempre presente. Il sabato sempre con me perche' lei lavora. Quando fa il turno di notte, sempre con me. Se la chiamano in reperibilita', sempre con me. Ho pure imparato a cucinare per loro le cose che mangiano volentieri. Poi ovvio, quando lavoro nom ci sono. Vediamo come fara' ora.
ah dimenticavo, sono un uomo di merda perche' spesso mi rompo le palle ad andare alle infinite feste di compleanno di amichetti e amichette, tranne quando c'e' qualche papa' che conosco visto che sono sempre riunioni di mammine che hanno cadenza settimanale. Sono scandaloso in effetti.


----------



## Zod (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire...continua a dire che ha dovuto fare tutto da sola. Falsita' assoluta. Basti pensare che da quando sono nati lei la mattina esce di casa alle 6 e io li lavo, li vesto, gli faccio fare colazione, li porto al nido (un tempo), a scuola oggi. La sera sempre presente. Il sabato sempre con me perche' lei lavora. Quando fa il turno di notte, sempre con me. Se la chiamano in reperibilita', sempre con me. Ho pure imparato a cucinare per loro le cose che mangiano volentieri. Poi ovvio, quando lavoro nom ci sono. Vediamo come fara' ora.
> ah dimenticavo, sono un uomo di merda perche' spesso mi rompo le palle ad andare alle infinite feste di compleanno di amichetti e amichette, tranne quando c'e' qualche papa' che conosco visto che sono sempre riunioni di mammine che hanno cadenza settimanale. Sono scandaloso in effetti.


Hai l'opportunità di liberartene senza nemmeno averne la responsabilità. Valuta bene la tua posizione.

Gran rottura le feste di compleanno.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Ma quelle sono le scemenze che si dicono quando ci si arrampica sugli specchi.
Ti pare che da sola i problemi diminuirebbero o aumenterebbero a dismisura?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quelle sono le scemenze che si dicono quando ci si arrampica sugli specchi.
> Ti pare che da sola i problemi diminuirebbero o aumenterebbero a dismisura?


I problemi aumentano per entrambi, per un verso o per un altro.


----------



## erab (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire...continua a dire che ha dovuto fare tutto da sola. Falsita' assoluta. Basti pensare che da quando sono nati lei la mattina esce di casa alle 6 e io li lavo, li vesto, gli faccio fare colazione, li porto al nido (un tempo), a scuola oggi. La sera sempre presente. Il sabato sempre con me perche' lei lavora. Quando fa il turno di notte, sempre con me. Se la chiamano in reperibilita', sempre con me. Ho pure imparato a cucinare per loro le cose che mangiano volentieri. Poi ovvio, quando lavoro nom ci sono. Vediamo come fara' ora.
> ah dimenticavo, sono un uomo di merda perche' spesso mi rompo le palle ad andare alle infinite feste di compleanno di amichetti e amichette, tranne quando c'e' qualche papa' che conosco visto che sono sempre riunioni di mammine che hanno cadenza settimanale. Sono scandaloso in effetti.


Sarò cinico e insensibile ma più ci penso e più mi sembra che hai fatto un terno al lotto 

PS: hai già pensato a che moto comprarti?  :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I problemi aumentano per entrambi, per un verso o per un altro.


A me sembra più per lei. 

Deve trovare qualcuno che sia a casa sua alle sei del mattino!

Chi trova? 

Come dai da sola con due figli ad essere sempre reperibile? 

O hai la fortunache ho avuto io di trovare una tata da sogno....una   rarità. ..oppure rimpiangera' e tanto il marito.

mi vengono i nervi a leggere chi si lamenta di una situazione simile. Io avrei messo la firma per una disponibilità così.


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quelle sono le scemenze che si dicono quando ci si arrampica sugli specchi.
> Ti pare che da sola i problemi diminuirebbero o aumenterebbero a dismisura?


Certo, infatti perche' sto diventando pazzo?
Ti sei rotta le palle di me, della vita con me. Hai trovato sto tizio del quale ti sei invaghita, innamorata, boh?
Hai l'amica 24enne libera e spensierata che ti fa pensare a te alla sua eta'!
Probabilmente s'e' pentita del matrimonio, forse vuole davvero starsene da sola e farsi una trombatina quando le va, con chi le va.

ok va bene, ci sta tutto, l'ho gia' detto, non e' vietato appallarsi, disinnamorarsi.
Il problema e' che te ne accorgi dopo 12 anni.
Dopo avermi messo in croce per andare a convivere prima del matrimonio.
Dopo avermi messo in croce perche' i figli inizialmente tardavano ad arrivare.
Dopo aver fatto il primo figlio.
Dopo aver comprato casa nostra.
Dopo aver fatto anche il secondo figlio.

E allora mi viene il dubbio. Hai amato me o quello che facevi insieme a me?
Esaurite le "novita'" della famiglia (convivenza, matrimonio, figlio, casa, figlia), ti annoi?
Allora dimmi che vuoi una vita di continue emozioni forti, dimmi la verita' porcocazzo!!!
Dimmi che hai finito un ciclo vitale e che non ti emoziona piu' la vita con me.
E' preferibile rispetto a tutte ste cazzate che se le sentisse un giudice della sezione separazioni e divorzi te manderebbe affanculo senza passare dal via.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, infatti perche' sto diventando pazzo?
> Ti sei rotta le palle di me, della vita con me. Hai trovato sto tizio del quale ti sei invaghita, innamorata, boh?
> Hai l'amica 24enne libera e spensierata che ti fa pensare a lei alla sua eta'!
> Probabilmente s'e' pentita del matrimonio, forse vuole davvero starsene da sola e farsi una trombatina quando le va, con chi le va.
> ...


La "cultura" contemporanea coltiva il mito delle emozioni ma ci può credere chi ha 18 anni.
Dopo due figli una persona capisce che le emozioni sono quando hanno la febbre e temi l'otite e devi correre al pronto soccorso e le canzoncine dell'asilo.
Non si vive di emozioni con un lavoro in ospedale, la reperibilità e due figli.
Si vive cercando di trovare qualcuno con cui condividere gli impegni per potersi fare un bagno in santa pace e una bella dormita.


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, infatti perche' sto diventando pazzo?
> Ti sei rotta le palle di me, della vita con me. Hai trovato sto tizio del quale ti sei invaghita, innamorata, boh?
> Hai l'amica 24enne libera e spensierata che ti fa pensare a lei alla sua eta'!
> Probabilmente s'e' pentita del matrimonio, forse vuole davvero starsene da sola e farsi una trombatina quando le va, con chi le va.
> ...


Le hai dato tutto...ecco il problema...


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le hai dato tutto...ecco il problema...


Ma il tutto che ho dato a lei era il tutto che volevo anche io.
Anche per me questi anni di crescita della famiglia sono stati duri. Anche io ho avuto motivi di appallamento.
Anche io di tanto in tanto sono stato talmente stanco da pensare "porca miseria chissà come sarebbe la mia vita se avessi fatto scelte diverse".
I momenti di sconforto ci stanno, li abbiamo tutti. Vacillavo, poi tornavo a casa e passava tutto, pensavo CHE CULO CHE HO! Guarda che siamo riusciti a fare, guarda che belli che sono loro (moglie e figli).


----------



## Eratò (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, infatti perche' sto diventando pazzo?
> Ti sei rotta le palle di me, della vita con me. Hai trovato sto tizio del quale ti sei invaghita, innamorata, boh?
> Hai l'amica 24enne libera e spensierata che ti fa pensare a te alla sua eta'!
> Probabilmente s'e' pentita del matrimonio, forse vuole davvero starsene da sola e farsi una trombatina quando le va, con chi le va.
> ...


tu stavi sempre con i bimbi? li lavavi, li cucinavi e li vestivi?! e chi le ha mai viste ste cose?! stark  separati che ci sposiamo!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me sembra più per lei.
> 
> Deve trovare qualcuno che sia a casa sua alle sei del mattino!
> 
> ...


Lui vivrà solo senza la quotidianità dei figli e questo è un problema, dovrà accollarsi spese in più per affitto e quant'altro ed è un problema,  dovrà accordarsi con lei per vedere i figli ( a meno che non ci sia un affido congiunto) ed è un problema, come vedi ce ne saranno per entrambi


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tu stavi sempre con i bimbi? li lavavi, li cucinavi e li vestivi?! e chi le ha mai viste ste cose?! stark  separati che ci sposiamo!!!!!


In effetti :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, infatti perche' sto diventando pazzo?
> Ti sei rotta le palle di me, della vita con me. Hai trovato sto tizio del quale ti sei invaghita, innamorata, boh?
> Hai l'amica 24enne libera e spensierata che ti fa pensare a te alla sua eta'!
> Probabilmente s'e' pentita del matrimonio, forse vuole davvero starsene da sola e farsi una trombatina quando le va, con chi le va.
> ...


Scusa ma non è che l'hai viziata un po' troppo
accontentandola sempre in tutto?

Cioè ti senti crocifisso...eh?

Cioè forse ha amato quello che le davi no?

In fondo essù
Ci sono anche tante donne che dicono
Ok sarebbe emozionante se...

Ma siccome ho marito
è un capriccio a cui posso rinunciare senza fatica eh?

Invece ci sono quelle abituate sempre a ottenere tutto...


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma il tutto che ho dato a lei era il tutto che volevo anche io.
> Anche per me questi anni di crescita della famiglia sono stati duri. Anche io ho avuto motivi di appallamento.
> Anche io di tanto in tanto sono stato talmente stanco da pensare "porca miseria chissà come sarebbe la mia vita se avessi fatto scelte diverse".
> I momenti di sconforto ci stanno, li abbiamo tutti. Vacillavo, poi tornavo a casa e passava tutto, pensavo CHE CULO CHE HO! Guarda che siamo riusciti a fare, guarda che belli che sono loro (moglie e figli).


Te l'ho già detto...lei mi sembra immatura e molto capricciosa...non so come sia cresciuta, ma ho il dubbio che sia stata molto viziata...
I motivi di appallamento li hanno tutti, tu reagisci guardando al bello che hai creato e lei reagisce regredendo e tornando la ventenne spensierata.
Io davvero ti auguro che tutto si sistemi perché da quello che leggo lei c'ha pure il culo di aver trovato un uomo come te...
E secondo me un giorno si sveglierà e si renderà conto...bisogna vedere allora dove sarai tu...


----------



## Eratò (19 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti :rotfl:


Chi ha il pane non ha i denti e chi ha i denti non ha il pane!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto...lei mi sembra immatura e molto capricciosa...non so come sia cresciuta, ma ho il dubbio che sia stata molto viziata...
> I motivi di appallamento li hanno tutti, tu reagisci guardando al bello che hai creato e lei reagisce regredendo e tornando la ventenne spensierata.
> Io davvero ti auguro che tutto si sistemi perché da quello che leggo lei c'ha pure il culo di aver trovato un uomo come te...
> E secondo me un giorno si sveglierà e si renderà conto...bisogna vedere allora dove sarai tu...


Quoto
Chissà come sarebbe ridotta
se avesse incontrato uno come me...
Altro che viziata...

Con un vizioso come me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la parte in rosso. Quelle cose (di cui ho detto un'inezia, perché ho assistito a cose veramente gravissime), non mi aiutano a comportarmi meglio, mi ricordano solo che, per l'appunto, i problemi di coppia si affrontano nella coppia, non in presenza dei figli. Se ho detto che senza quel vissuto sarei stato una persona migliore è perché sono consapevole del fatto che forse per avere la famiglia "serena" che sognavo ho sbagliato qualcosa nella comunicazione con mia moglie, forse le ho dato ciò che voleva ma nel modo sbagliato, forse l'avrei dovuta stoppare a brutto muso quando iniziò ad immolarsi per i figli schiacciando sé stessa e noi due. La mia inguaribile onestà intellettuale, al netto delle sue zozzate, m'impone di analizzare anche me stesso. E non lo faccio in preda ad autocommiserazione né perché lei mi faccia sentire colpevole (anche se ci ha provato ad accollarla tutta a me, prima di sputare il rospo).
> 
> Sulla parte nera ti dico che è stranissimo che si sia buttata su mia sorella. Sono due persone estremamente diverse, non si sono mai prese molto. Subito dopo sposati si sfancularono pesantemente e non si parlarono per mesi.
> Mia sorella si sta mantenendo estremamente neutrale con lei, e anche con me non dice nulla a meno che non sia io a chiederle se si sono parlate. L'ultima volta che gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto semplicemente "io ho imparato a volerle bene, ma francamente, considerando come sei tu, inizio a pensare che sia meglio perderla che trovarla".


Il punto forse è che tra te e tua sorella (che pure ha un comportamento "neutrale" come dici tu) magari dovreste avere un filo più di polso nei confronti di tua moglie e delle sue simpatiche uscite. Tu soprattutto, ovviamente. Poi cosa dovevi o non dovevi fare è un discorso a parte ma forse anche un filo ozioso a sto punto. Con la tua inguaribile onestà intellettuale forse sarebbe opportuno che oltre ad analizzare te stesso sto brutto muso lo tirassi fuori adesso ove occorrente. Perchè così sembra davvero a leggerti che tu sei il prototipo del marito probo e perfetto, così probo e perfetto che poi alla fine non conta e non accusa, nell'economia della coppia.

P.S: ma tua moglie lavora in ospedale?


----------



## erab (19 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tu stavi sempre con i bimbi? li lavavi, li cucinavi e li vestivi?! e chi le ha mai viste ste cose?! stark  separati che ci sposiamo!!!!!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Stark!!! Te l'avevo detto che il quarantenne separato è ricercatissimo


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Stark!!! Te l'avevo detto che il quarantenne separato è ricercatissimo


Parafrasando Zelig: "donne! è arrivato Stark!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Parafrasando Zelig: "donne! è arrivato Stark!" :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I Perchè così sembra davvero a leggerti che tu sei il prototipo del marito probo e perfetto, così probo e perfetto che poi alla fine non conta e non accusa, nell'economia della coppia.
> 
> P.S: ma tua moglie lavora in ospedale?


No no, altro che probo e perfetto, te l'ho detto, ho fatto l'errore di sopire certe cose pensando più all'atmosfera familiare che alla coppia. Ho sbagliato, non c'è dubbio, questa responsabilità me l'assumo tutta. Uno dei due doveva fermarsi a parlare e doveva trascinare l'altro per capire se ci fosse qualcosa che non andava. Avrei dovuto farlo io, evidentemente non ho saputo cogliere i segnali di malessere.

Sì, lavora in ospedale e....sì, gli ospedali sono un puttanaio, lo sapevo e l'ho sempre saputo, ma è come quando si parla delle malattie, si tende a pensare che a te non accadrà mai.


----------



## JON (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no, altro che probo e perfetto, te l'ho detto, ho fatto l'errore di sopire certe cose pensando più all'atmosfera familiare che alla coppia. Ho sbagliato, non c'è dubbio, questa responsabilità me l'assumo tutta. Uno dei due doveva fermarsi a parlare e doveva trascinare l'altro per capire se ci fosse qualcosa che non andava. Avrei dovuto farlo io, evidentemente non ho saputo cogliere i segnali di malessere.
> 
> Sì, lavora in ospedale e....sì, *gli ospedali sono un puttanaio*, lo sapevo e l'ho sempre saputo, ma è come quando si parla delle malattie, si tende a pensare che a te non accadrà mai.


Purtroppo pare di si. Ma non è che siano particolarmente diversi da altri luoghi, più che altro offrono diverse "possibilità".


----------



## Trinità (19 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non sto parlando di Stark, metalupi ed Iron Man compresi, parlavo in generale. Non sai quante persone godono a farci reagire male un cazzo se non TU (generico) a prescindere non fai nulla, che non è nelle tue corde e te la racconti pure. A me, in quel momento, FREGA CAZZI DI COSA VUOLE L'ALTRO, conta QUELLO CHE VOGLIO IO. E se in quel momento, con me e con i miei familiari, ti stai sbragando io ti prendo ti rimetto a posto in un attimo, ed in un modo che ti farà passare la voglia di farlo ancora.


VENDETTA, TREMENDA VENDETTA!!!!!!


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> tu stavi sempre con i bimbi? li lavavi, li cucinavi e li vestivi?! e chi le ha mai viste ste cose?! stark  separati che ci sposiamo!!!!!


Io e Brunetta vogliamo essere i testimoni.

Mai viste neppure io,,,,e già era bravo perchè, quando c'era, cucinava, ma mai accompagnati una volta a scuola o andato a prenderle. Mai ad una festa a scuola, sempre la musica. Negli anni in cui facevano le superiori era via dal lunedi al venerdi e spesso quando arrivava andava a suonare il venerdi stesso, ovvio il sabato e spesso la domenica.

Se avesseavuto  un figlia ricoverata un anno in ospedale e da seguire per 18 anni ogni notte o quasi perchè stava male si sarebbe sparata

Mi spiace dirlo ma a certe gente la vita va troppo bene e vogliono complicarsela.

Se ne pentirà amaramente.


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no, altro che probo e perfetto, te l'ho detto, ho fatto l'errore di sopire certe cose pensando più all'atmosfera familiare che alla coppia. Ho sbagliato, non c'è dubbio, questa responsabilità me l'assumo tutta. Uno dei due doveva fermarsi a parlare e doveva trascinare l'altro per capire se ci fosse qualcosa che non andava. Avrei dovuto farlo io, evidentemente non ho saputo cogliere i segnali di malessere.
> 
> Sì, lavora in ospedale e....sì, gli ospedali sono un puttanaio, lo sapevo e l'ho sempre saputo, ma è come quando si parla delle malattie, si tende a pensare che a te non accadrà mai.



Il suo amico è un medico?

Si sono un puttanaio. Visto di persona nei dieci mesi in cui dormivo in ospedale per curare mia figlia, hanno anche la comodità di trovare sempre un lettino libero in qualche stanzetta isolata.


----------



## disincantata (19 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo pare di si. Ma non è che siano particolarmente diversi da altri luoghi, più che altro offrono diverse "possibilità".


D

Diciamo più comodità e opportunità.


----------



## disincantata (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no, altro che probo e perfetto, te l'ho detto, ho fatto l'errore di sopire certe cose *pensando più all'atmosfera familiare* che alla coppia. Ho sbagliato, non c'è dubbio, questa responsabilità me l'assumo tutta. Uno dei due doveva fermarsi a parlare e doveva trascinare l'altro per capire se ci fosse qualcosa che non andava. Avrei dovuto farlo io, evidentemente non ho saputo cogliere i segnali di malessere.
> 
> Sì, lavora in ospedale e....sì, gli ospedali sono un puttanaio, lo sapevo e l'ho sempre saputo, ma è come quando si parla delle malattie, si tende a pensare che a te non accadrà mai.



Guarda che non è poco, anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no, altro che probo e perfetto, *te l'ho detto, ho fatto l'errore di sopire certe cose pensando più all'atmosfera familiare che alla coppia. Ho sbagliato, non c'è dubbio, questa responsabilità me l'assumo tutta. Uno dei due doveva fermarsi a parlare e doveva trascinare l'altro per capire se ci fosse qualcosa che non andava. Avrei dovuto farlo io, evidentemente non ho saputo cogliere i segnali di malessere*.
> 
> Sì, lavora in ospedale e....sì, gli ospedali sono un puttanaio, lo sapevo e l'ho sempre saputo, ma è come quando si parla delle malattie, si tende a pensare che a te non accadrà mai.


Non ti capisco.
Parli come un traditore non come un tradito.
Non riesco a capire se parli seriamente.
Un conto è capire che a tutti può capitare di prendere una scuffia, un altro è assumersi responsabilità di non aver fatto cosa esattamente?


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti capisco.
> Parli come un traditore non come un tradito.
> Non riesco a capire se parli seriamente.
> Un conto è capire che a tutti può capitare di prendere una scuffia, un altro è assumersi responsabilità di non aver fatto cosa esattamente?


Sta facendo un ottimo esame.
Quello che ha sopito se lo attribuisce come colpa, il fatto è che questo esame lo dovrebbero fare insieme.
Parla molto seriamente, il fatto è che certe analisi vanno condivise con la propria moglie, tutto qui.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sta facendo un ottimo esame.
> Quello che ha sopito se lo attribuisce come colpa, il fatto è che questo esame lo dovrebbero fare insieme.
> Parla molto seriamente, il fatto è che certe analisi vanno condivise con la propria moglie, tutto qui.


Ovvio che condividi: sei un traditore.


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvio che condividi: sei un traditore.


Cioè non mi ritieni obiettivo?
Sì!Sono un traditore che sta pagando il proprio sbaglio e oso sperare che mia moglie 
trovi qualcuno che la faccia riflettere anche sulla possibilità di non rompere il rapporto...
Non c'è nulla da condividere ma solo da ammirare lo sforzo che sta facendo.
Molte volte quando scrive lo trovo freddo, io l'ho già spronato a ricordarsi i momenti belli
e di continuare a farlo ogni giorno....
ciao


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti capisco.
> Parli come un traditore non come un tradito.
> Non riesco a capire se parli seriamente.
> Un conto è capire che a tutti può capitare di prendere una scuffia, un altro è assumersi responsabilità di non aver fatto cosa esattamente?


Elaborazione del lutto, fase 3, negoziazione/patteggiamento.


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cioè non mi ritieni obiettivo?
> Sì!Sono un traditore che sta pagando il proprio sbaglio e oso sperare che mia moglie
> trovi qualcuno che la faccia riflettere anche sulla possibilità di non rompere il rapporto...
> Non c'è nulla da condividere ma solo da ammirare lo sforzo che sta facendo.
> ...


Molto bello..... ma lo sto dicendo alla parte sbagliata della coppia.... sorry


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cioè non mi ritieni obiettivo?
> Sì!Sono un traditore che sta pagando il proprio sbaglio e oso sperare che mia moglie
> trovi qualcuno che la faccia riflettere anche sulla possibilità di non rompere il rapporto...
> Non c'è nulla da condividere ma solo da ammirare lo sforzo che sta facendo.
> ...


E' naturale che il traditore interpreti i fatti antecedenti al tradimento in modo diverso dal tradito.
Può anche essere che nel tuo caso, come dici, ci fossero gravi segni di distacco ma non è così per Stark che ha figli piccoli di cui si occupano entrambi che pure hanno orari e impegni di lavoro intensi.
Per me solo chi non ha figli può considerare malessere di coppia occuparsi dei figli e lavorare. Non è malessere è vita reale. Se uno dei due a posteriori dice che si sentiva trascurato è una giustificazione ma non è reale. Non ci si trascura occupandosi dei figli, della casa e essendosi vicini sessualmente e affettivamente quando si può e come si può, anche facendo la pastina.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Parla molto seriamente, il fatto è che certe analisi vanno condivise con la propria moglie, tutto qui.


Non gliene frega un cazzo delle analisi condivise.
Sono mesi che parlo con il muro cercando di intavolare serie discussioni per capire.
Alla fine la conclusione e' che parlo solo io, lei farfuglia due stronzate e puntualmente se ne va a dormire.
In effetti e' vero, pare che il traditore sia io.
Di certo se mai un giorno si dovesse pentire e io non dovessi esserci, non potra' dire che non le abbia teso la mano una marea di volte.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Elaborazione del lutto, fase 3, negoziazione/patteggiamento.


Anche questo è vero


----------



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene frega un cazzo delle analisi condivise.
> Sono mesi che parlo con il muro cercando di intavolare serie discussioni per capire.
> Alla fine la conclusione e' che parlo solo io, lei farfuglia due stronzate e puntualmente se ne va a dormire.
> In effetti e' vero, pare che il traditore sia io.
> Di certo se mai un giorno si dovesse pentire e io non dovessi esserci, non potra' dire che non le abbia teso la mano una marea di volte.


Un giorno si pentirà, Tu ci sarai e lei afferrerà quella mano che è rimasta tesa contro tutto e contro tutti.
Se Tu l'ami non smetterai di aspettarla......
Allora e solo allora volerete....
ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo pare di si. Ma non è che siano particolarmente diversi da altri luoghi, più che altro offrono diverse "possibilità".


Quoto per motivi familiari conosco piuttosto bene l'ambiente ospedaliero quindi ri quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti capisco.
> Parli come un traditore non come un tradito.
> Non riesco a capire se parli seriamente.
> Un conto è capire che a tutti può capitare di prendere una scuffia, un altro è assumersi responsabilità di non aver fatto cosa esattamente?


Di non esser stato adeguatamente attento ai suoi mutamenti nel corso del tempo che mi sembra di capire si  estenda a prima dell'incontro con il tizio


----------



## Apollonia (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no, altro che probo e perfetto, te l'ho detto, ho fatto l'errore di sopire certe cose pensando più all'atmosfera familiare che alla coppia. *Ho sbagliato, non c'è dubbio, questa responsabilità me l'assumo tutta. Uno dei due doveva fermarsi a parlare e doveva trascinare l'altro per capire se ci fosse qualcosa che non andava. Avrei dovuto farlo io, evidentemente non ho saputo cogliere i segnali di malessere.*
> 
> Sì, lavora in ospedale e....sì, gli ospedali sono un puttanaio, lo sapevo e l'ho sempre saputo, ma è come quando si parla delle malattie, si tende a pensare che a te non accadrà mai.


Ciao! Anch'io mi sono fatta la stessa analisi. Io avevo capito che qualcosa non andava, lui aveva capito, c'era malessere e nessuno dei due ha parlato. Sbagliatissimo da entrambi le parti. 
Io ho manifestato il mio disagio in un modo, lui non ha neanche fatto questo e ha scelto altro al di fuori della coppia.
Ma cosa puo' essere considerato meglio? E poi mi chiedo se comunque non sarebbe andata come e' andata.


----------



## Apollonia (20 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Elaborazione del lutto, fase 3, negoziazione/patteggiamento.


Se e' gia' in questa fase, e' molto avanti. Lo spero per lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene frega un cazzo delle analisi condivise.
> Sono mesi che parlo con il muro cercando di intavolare serie discussioni per capire.
> Alla fine la conclusione e' che parlo solo io, lei farfuglia due stronzate e puntualmente se ne va a dormire.
> In effetti e' vero, pare che il traditore sia io.
> Di certo se mai un giorno si dovesse pentire e io non dovessi esserci, non potra' dire che non le abbia teso la mano una marea di volte.


Magari non ha nemmeno le idee chiare sui motivi quindi non riesce ad affrontare una discussione seria


----------



## Dalida (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non gliene frega un cazzo delle analisi condivise.
> Sono mesi che parlo con il muro cercando di intavolare serie discussioni per capire.
> Alla fine la conclusione e' che parlo solo io, lei farfuglia due stronzate e puntualmente se ne va a dormire.
> In effetti e' vero, pare che il traditore sia io.
> Di certo se mai un giorno si dovesse pentire e io non dovessi esserci, non potra' dire che non le abbia teso la mano una marea di volte.



ti ho elogiato per il tuo equilibrio in questa storia ma, se posso, adesso credo che tu debba cominciare a tutelare un po' più te stesso, emotivamente e psicologicamente.
La frase "se mai un giorno si dovesse pentire e io non dovessi esserci, non potra' dire che.." cela, neppure troppo, il tuo desiderio che lei ritorni, fosse anche per dire tu a lei di no.
Non è detto che lei torni, anche se molti scommettono di sì, cerca di darle meno spago [idem tua sorella, che dovrebbe risponderle, neppure troppo garbatamente, di non voler entrare nei suoi tentativi di auto-giustificarsi dandosi falsamente della zoccolaccia].


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di non esser stato adeguatamente attento ai suoi mutamenti nel corso del tempo che mi sembra di capire si  estenda a prima dell'incontro con il tizio


Scusa ma tu hai idea di cosa vuol dire due bambini piccoli e un lavoro su turni?
Il disagio si chiama stanchezza ed è prevedibile prima di avere i figli. La gioia dei figli fa superare la fatica e la condivisione (che c'era) il sesso e gli abbracci fanno passare quegli anni faticosi.
Quale disagio vedete giustificabile?
Spiegatemelo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu hai idea di cosa vuol dire due bambini piccoli e un lavoro su turni?
> Il disagio si chiama stanchezza ed è prevedibile prima di avere i figli. La gioia dei figli fa superare la fatica e la condivisione (che c'era) il sesso e gli abbracci fanno passare quegli anni faticosi.
> Quale disagio vedete giustificabile?
> Spiegatemelo.


Certo e' stanchezza, stress, sentirsi sotto pressione magari non sentirsi adeguati al ruolo...e non tutti la vivono armoniosamente


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo e' stanchezza, stress, sentirsi sotto pressione magari non sentirsi adeguati al ruolo...e non tutti la vivono armoniosamente


E' una cosa di entrambi e entrambi si rassicurano.
Con tutto sto stress si trova tempo per il motel e il tradito dice che capisce?
Capisce cosa? Che lui doveva occuparsi dei bambini perché il turno potesse durare un po' di più?
Non trovo il senso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo e' stanchezza, stress, sentirsi sotto pressione magari non sentirsi adeguati al ruolo...e non tutti la vivono armoniosamente


Lo stress nella via c'è sempre, se si è vivi, lo stress, tra l'altro è aumentato da una storia clandestina.
Lo stress si cura reciprocamente consolandosi e rassicurandosi perché è una stanchezza comune di cui si conosce la (bella) ragione.
Lo stress uno non se lo cura andando al motel e caricando l'altro di stress supplementare.
A te sembra logico che sia comprensivo il tradito?
Io non trovo un senso in quelle sue affermazioni.


Edit: ho ribadito il concetto perché il primo post mi risultava non inviato


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una cosa di entrambi e entrambi si rassicurano.
> Con tutto sto stress si trova tempo per il motel e il tradito dice che capisce?
> Capisce cosa? Che lui doveva occuparsi dei bambini perché il turno potesse durare un po' di più?
> Non trovo il senso.


Da quel che scrive stark mi sembra di capire lei si sia sentita non supportata ora perche lo affermi non posso saperlo ma le motivazioni che adduce sono queste, peraltro stark dice che lei ha sacrificato un vissuto della coppia in favore dei figli, se lui  ha questa percezione  resta che valutare cio'


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quel che scrive stark mi sembra di capire lei si sia sentita non supportata ora perche lo affermi non posso saperlo ma le motivazioni che adduce sono queste, peraltro stark dice che lei ha sacrificato un vissuto della coppia in favore dei figli, se lui  ha questa percezione  resta che valutare cio'


Aspetto che lo spieghi perché non lo capisco.
Sembra un calciatore che capisce la moglie che si lamentava perché lui lavorava alla domenica.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo stress nella via c'è sempre, se si è vivi, lo stress, tra l'altro è aumentato da una storia clandestina.
> Lo stress si cura reciprocamente consolandosi e rassicurandosi perché è una stanchezza comune di cui si conosce la (bella) ragione.
> Lo stress uno non se lo cura andando al motel e caricando l'altro di stress supplementare.
> A te sembra logico che sia comprensivo il tradito?'
> ...


Non entro nel.merito se sia giusto o meno, magari lei pensa di essersi sacrificata molto per la.famiglia mentre alla luce di fatti non e cosi ....il motel rappresenta l'evasione da una quotidianita che si rifiuta...i motivi? Da ricercare con un'analisi approfondita individuale


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti capisco.
> Parli come un traditore non come un tradito.
> Non riesco a capire se parli seriamente.
> Un conto è capire che a tutti può capitare di prendere una scuffia, un altro è assumersi responsabilità di non aver fatto cosa esattamente?


Io invece credo che si faccia un esame di coscienza e forse tornando indietro avrebbe un atteggiamento diverso.
questo non vuol dire giustificare la moglie, questo è prendere atto delle sue mancanze.
il torto resta di chi tradisce perchè poteva manifestare il disagio o chiudere prima di tradire ma che lui ammetta a se stesso che non ha dato il massimo che poteva dare alla coppia (non alla famiglia) mi sembra una cosa positivs soprattutto per lui e non deve necessariamente metterne al corrente la moglie.
la prossima vota forse agirà anhce lui diversamente, questo non lo metterà sl riparo dai tradimenti ma non avrà nulla da recriminare sul suo modo d'agire.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Agosto 2014)

Stamattina l'ho di nuovo coperta di guano all'ennesima battutina. Non mi cambia nulla, come l'ultima volta, ma inizia a piacermi il vederla assumere quella faccia da stronza sostenuta. Anzi sta botta le ho pure detto di levarsi quella faccia che non ha un bel niente da incazzarsi e ha pure ampiamente rotto le palle.
Tutta piccata: "ah è meglio se oggi me ne torno a Roma"
"buon viaggio, ti porto alla stazione"
Silenzio. Sta qua. Sempre con la faccia da cazzo ovviamente.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stamattina l'ho di nuovo coperta di guano all'ennesima battutina. Non mi cambia nulla, come l'ultima volta, ma inizia a piacermi il vederla assumere quella faccia da stronza sostenuta. Anzi sta botta le ho pure detto di levarsi quella faccia che non ha un bel niente da incazzarsi e ha pure ampiamente rotto le palle.
> Tutta piccata: "ah è meglio se oggi me ne torno a Roma"
> "buon viaggio, ti porto alla stazione"
> Silenzio. Sta qua. Sempre con la faccia da cazzo ovviamente.



e la bocca a culo di gallina ?


----------



## disincantata (20 Agosto 2014)

[SUB][/SUB]

sposati da 12 anni. Lui ogni mattina sveglia prepara porta a scuola i figli. 

Avvocato con lavoro impegnativo.

il sabato li cura mentre lei è al lavoro. 

Considerare una colpa non aver fatto dei fine settimana soli sinceramente mi sembra assurdo.

era lei a dover manifestare eventualmente un disagio....ma cacchio....un disagio se hai un lavoro. ...due figli sani....un marito che ami e che ti ama...maddecche? 



Ormai in troppi non sanno capire che avere una famiglia comporta un modo plurale fu vivere.

anche perché i problemi veri per loro,   soli o insieme,  devono tutti ancora arrivare.

se saranno fortunatosaranno piccoli. ...ma gli adolescenti spesso li danno grandi....con genitori divisi a volte li danno doppi.

una madre 40enne  che diventa amica di una24enne e fa la ragazzina non ha nessun alibi.

lui fin troppo paziente.

mi spiace ma questa donna è poco affidabile in questo momento

Temo che consideri i figli un peso al rientro. Temo. Fossi in lui chiederei l'affidamento.

non è detto che lei non lo conceda. ..fuori com'e'!

ha in mente solo di spassarsela per ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stamattina l'ho di nuovo coperta di guano all'ennesima battutina. Non mi cambia nulla, come l'ultima volta, ma inizia a piacermi il vederla assumere quella faccia da stronza sostenuta. Anzi sta botta le ho pure detto di levarsi quella faccia che non ha un bel niente da incazzarsi e ha pure ampiamente rotto le palle.
> Tutta piccata: "ah è meglio se oggi me ne torno a Roma"
> "buon viaggio, ti porto alla stazione"
> Silenzio. Sta qua. Sempre con la faccia da cazzo ovviamente.


Mi sembra lecito sbottare :smile: E come vedi nonostante la minaccia sta ancora li con voi...ma poi sei in montagna ?  Un buon viaggio ti porto alla stazione ci stava tutto  deve aver avuto timore ce la portassi davvero :smile:


----------



## Stark72 (20 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *era lei a dover manifestare eventualmente un disagio....ma cacchio....un disagio se hai un lavoro. ...due figli sani....un marito che ami e che ti ama...maddecche?
> *
> *mi spiace ma questa donna è poco affidabile in questo momento
> 
> ...


*Neretto*: è stato l'oggetto della prima parte della colata di guano. Se ti mancava qualcosa, se ti sentivi in un disagio, se ritenevi che stessi sbagliando qualcosa, dovevi venire da me e parlare. Se non sei capace di questo e preferisci una scopatina col primo babbeo che ti capita  a tiro, problema tuo. A me non l'accolli.

*Rosso*: no, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco, si butterebbe nella lava per i figli

*Blu*: in parte. La verità è che ha solo voglia di fare la vittima perché non è in grado di gestire una vita da persona adulta senza addossare a me le sue debolezze. Poi certo, una scopatina ogni tanto può fare bene. Questo è stato il secondo oggetto della colata di guano.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *Neretto*: è stato l'oggetto della prima parte della colata di guano. Se ti mancava qualcosa, se ti sentivi in un disagio, se ritenevi che stessi sbagliando qualcosa, dovevi venire da me e parlare. Se non sei capace di questo e preferisci una scopatina col primo babbeo che ti capita  a tiro, problema tuo. A me non l'accolli.
> 
> *Rosso*: no, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco, si butterebbe nella lava per i figli
> 
> *Blu*: in parte. La verità è che ha solo voglia di fare la vittima perché non è in grado di gestire una vita da persona adulta senza addossare a me le sue debolezze. Poi certo, una scopatina ogni tanto può fare bene. Questo è stato il secondo oggetto della colata di guano.


Insomma stamani l'hai strigliata e lei non ha replicato se non con " torno a Roma"?


----------



## Stark72 (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma stamani l'hai strigliata e lei non ha replicato se non con " torno a Roma"?


esattamente.
Come al solito le ho turbato le tranquille acque del suo stagnetto.
Indulgenza finita.
Un po' deve stare male, se lo merita.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> esattamente.
> Come al solito le ho turbato le tranquille acque del suo stagnetto.
> Indulgenza finita.
> Un po' deve stare male, se lo merita.


a me appare un po' viziata ma è' anche permalosa di suo ...mi ricorda mia cugina che da piccola metteva il muso e si allontanava stando in diparte per ore  ora quando ce ne ricordiamo   Con lei e le altre cugine ridiamo come matte ... Ah i musi infantili :carneval:


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stamattina l'ho di nuovo coperta di guano all'ennesima battutina. Non mi cambia nulla, come l'ultima volta, ma inizia a piacermi il vederla assumere quella faccia da stronza sostenuta. Anzi sta botta le ho pure detto di levarsi quella faccia che non ha un bel niente da incazzarsi e ha pure ampiamente rotto le palle.
> Tutta piccata: "ah è meglio se oggi me ne torno a Roma"
> "buon viaggio, ti porto alla stazione"
> Silenzio. Sta qua. Sempre con la faccia da cazzo ovviamente.



:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

E se s'incazza, si scazza, scende dal cazzo e va a piedi :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:
> 
> E se s'incazza, si scazza, scende dal cazzo e va a piedi :up:


Erab ma che ti succede :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *Neretto*: è stato l'oggetto della prima parte della colata di guano. Se ti mancava qualcosa, se ti sentivi in un disagio, se ritenevi che stessi sbagliando qualcosa, dovevi venire da me e parlare. Se non sei capace di questo e preferisci una scopatina col primo babbeo che ti capita  a tiro, problema tuo. A me non l'accolli.
> 
> *Rosso*: no, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco, si butterebbe nella lava per i figli
> 
> *Blu*: in parte. *La verità è che ha solo voglia di fare la vittima perché non è in grado di gestire una vita da persona adulta senza addossare a me le sue debolezze. *Poi certo, una scopatina ogni tanto può fare bene. Questo è stato il secondo oggetto della colata di guano.



riflessione mia: prima del tradimento, questa è la cosa che più mi darebbe da pensare.


----------



## Traccia (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Stamattina l'ho di nuovo coperta di guano all'ennesima battutina. Non mi cambia nulla, come l'ultima volta, ma inizia a piacermi il vederla assumere quella faccia da stronza sostenuta. Anzi sta botta le ho pure detto di levarsi quella faccia che non ha un bel niente da incazzarsi e ha pure ampiamente rotto le palle.
> Tutta piccata: "ah è meglio se oggi me ne torno a Roma"
> "buon viaggio, ti porto alla stazione"
> Silenzio. Sta qua. Sempre con la faccia da cazzo ovviamente.


GRANDEEEEE!!!!!!
Clap clap clap!!!
....eeeeeh come la immagino bene quella faccia che fa! Espressioni che assumi solo con chi te le asseconda. Finiranno quando non avranno più 'potere' nè effetto.
E sei sull'ottima strada!
BRAVISSIMO!!!


----------



## Stark72 (20 Agosto 2014)

Al momento è un agnellino 
Mi godo una serata di dominio 
So perfettamente che è il suo modo di tentare di calmare le acque.


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Erab ma che ti succede :singleeye:


Faccio il tifo


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Al momento è un agnellino
> Mi godo una serata di dominio
> So perfettamente che è il suo modo di tentare di calmare le acque.


:smile::smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Faccio il tifo


Spudoratamente


----------



## Stark72 (21 Agosto 2014)

Ok, nella merda iniziano ad esserci cose divertenti.
Per preservare un po' la sua tranquillità adesso è lei che mi prende con le pinze.
Sono andato a correre come faccio tutti i giorni e quando sono tornato m'ha fatto trovare il gatorade .
Ma va va va va va....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok, nella merda iniziano ad esserci cose divertenti.
> Per preservare un po' la sua tranquillità adesso è lei che mi prende con le pinze.
> Sono andato a correre come faccio tutti i giorni e quando sono tornato m'ha fatto trovare il gatorade .
> Ma va va va va va....


pero ti fa piacere un po? 
(anche se e' un po stronza...scusa eh...)


----------



## Stark72 (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero ti fa piacere un po?
> (anche se e' un po stronza...scusa eh...)


certo, avevo sete :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> certo, avevo sete :mrgreen:


davvero , mi piace tantissimo il tuo approccio a tutta la faccenda. non ho idea di come tu faccia...
credo che piano piano rientrera' in carreggiata la signora


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok, nella merda iniziano ad esserci cose divertenti.
> Per preservare un po' la sua tranquillità adesso è lei che mi prende con le pinze.
> Sono andato a correre come faccio tutti i giorni e quando sono tornato m'ha fatto trovare il gatorade .
> Ma va va va va va....


Ti prende per la gola:mrgreen:


----------



## Stark72 (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> credo che piano piano rientrera' in carreggiata la signora


io invece non credo proprio. 
L'ho sfondata per bene e lei non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni. Ormai andrebbe avanti così per inerzia anche se non sentisse che è ciò che vuole.


----------



## zanna (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io invece non credo proprio.
> L'ho sfondata per bene e lei non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni. Ormai andrebbe avanti così per inerzia anche se non sentisse che è ciò che vuole.


Solo un consiglio se posso ... occhio a non calcare troppo la mano rischi di dover far fronte alla sua depressione ... è una brutta bestia ma per alcune donne che regrediscono il rischio esiste ...


----------



## disincantata (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io invece non credo proprio.
> L'ho sfondata per bene e lei non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni. Ormai andrebbe avanti così per inerzia anche se non sentisse che è ciò che vuole.


Tieni le distanze.  Le servirà per riflettere.   L'amico svanira'  a breve. nessun 32enne si farebbe carico di due figli non suoi.


----------



## Horny (21 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'amico svanira'  a breve. nessun 32enne si farebbe carico di due figli non suoi.


Ah questo e' certo.
d'altra parte, però , non mi pare vi siano state promesse o richieste in tal senso.
poi, ma e' una riflessione su di me, esiste pure gente che i figli non ci tiene affatto,
ad accollarli, anzi.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io invece non credo proprio.
> *L'ho sfondata per bene *e lei non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni. Ormai andrebbe avanti così per inerzia anche se non sentisse che è ciò che vuole.


----------



## erab (21 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


>


Voi donne non pensate ad altro! 


:sonar::rotfl::carneval::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Voi donne non pensate ad altro!
> 
> 
> :sonar::rotfl::carneval::mrgreen:


PERCHE TU CHE AVEVI CAPITO?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tieni le distanze.  Le servirà per riflettere.   L'amico svanira'  a breve. nessun 32enne si farebbe carico di due figli non suoi.



Voi insistete su questo punto del trentaduenne che non si accolla,ma guardate che questa ha il culo parato col discorso figli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ah questo e' certo.
> d'altra parte, però , non mi pare vi siano state promesse o richieste in tal senso.
> poi, ma e' una riflessione su di me, esiste pure gente che i figli non ci tiene affatto,
> ad accollarli, anzi.



Infatti. Quoto.


----------



## erab (21 Agosto 2014)

Infatti il problema non è che il tizio non si vorrà accollare i figli ma che non si vorrà accollare LEI!
Mi risulta abbia già una relazione, quando sarà stanco o questa storiella diventerà complicata ... "calcinculoevia"


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> io invece non credo proprio.
> L'ho sfondata per bene e lei non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni*. Ormai andrebbe avanti così per inerzia anche se non sentisse che è ciò che vuole.*



eh però vorrebbe dire che hai sposato una persona molto immatura ( nonostante la veneranda età attuale :mrgreen ... Non ti sei mai accorto di questa sua vena infantile e bizzosa prima ?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Infatti il problema non è che il tizio non si vorrà accollare i figli ma che non si vorrà accollare LEI!
> Mi risulta abbia già una relazione, quando sarà stanco o questa storiella diventerà complicata ... "calcinculoevia"


Si la vedo male ...lui 32, lei 37, figli che anche se non se li deve accollare avranno comunque la precedenza ...non regge


----------



## Stark72 (21 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]
> eh però vorrebbe dire che hai sposato una persona molto immatura ( nonostante la veneranda età attuale :mrgreen ... Non ti sei mai accorto di questa sua vena infantile e bizzosa prima ?


Certo che sì, non l'avevo mai davvero considerato un lato infantile e comunque ovviavo facendole notare che secondo me stava facendo qualcosa più per non ammettere di aver torto o per scappare da un confronto, piuttosto che per convinzione. Spesso mi dava ragione e sorrideva.
E' un lato del carattere che evidentemente ho sempre sottovalutato.
Come allo stesso modo ho sottovalutato il fatto che mi ha sempre detto di considerarmi più intelligente di lei, culturalmente migliore e più bravo a sostenere le discussioni e soprattutto ad esporre le mie tesi.
E' su queste cose che mi interrogando ultimamente. Mi chiedo se in qualche modo possa averla fatta sentire inadeguata o possa averle involontariamente reso estremamente difficile affrontarmi per discorsi seri.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo che sì, non l'avevo mai davvero considerato un lato infantile e comunque ovviavo facendole notare che secondo me stava facendo qualcosa più per non ammettere di aver torto o per scappare da un confronto, piuttosto che per convinzione. Spesso mi dava ragione e sorrideva.
> E' un lato del carattere che evidentemente ho sempre sottovalutato.
> Come allo stesso modo ho sottovalutato il fatto che mi ha sempre detto di considerarmi più intelligente di lei, culturalmente migliore e più bravo a sostenere le discussioni e soprattutto ad esporre le mie tesi.
> E' su queste cose che mi interrogando ultimamente. Mi chiedo se in qualche modo possa averla fatta sentire inadeguata o possa averle involontariamente reso estremamente difficile affrontarmi per discorsi seri.


E' risaputo: "Non metterti con me, bello, sono un avvocato!" [video=youtube;1AuwQSCI1Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AuwQSCI1Y4[/video]


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' risaputo: "Non metterti con me, bello, sono un avvocato!" [video=youtube;1AuwQSCI1Y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AuwQSCI1Y4[/video]


Quanto amo questo film...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo che sì, non l'avevo mai davvero considerato un lato infantile e comunque ovviavo facendole notare che secondo me stava facendo qualcosa più per non ammettere di aver torto o per scappare da un confronto, piuttosto che per convinzione. Spesso mi dava ragione e sorrideva.
> E' un lato del carattere che evidentemente ho sempre sottovalutato.
> Come allo stesso modo ho sottovalutato il fatto che mi ha sempre detto di considerarmi più intelligente di lei, culturalmente migliore e più bravo a sostenere le discussioni e soprattutto ad esporre le mie tesi.
> E' su queste cose che mi interrogando ultimamente. Mi chiedo se in qualche modo possa averla fatta sentire inadeguata o possa averle involontariamente reso estremamente difficile affrontarmi per discorsi seri.


Bella domanda, potrebbe risponderti solo lei.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo che sì, non l'avevo mai davvero considerato un lato infantile e comunque ovviavo facendole notare che secondo me stava facendo qualcosa più per non ammettere di aver torto o per scappare da un confronto, piuttosto che per convinzione. Spesso mi dava ragione e sorrideva.
> E' un lato del carattere che evidentemente ho sempre sottovalutato.
> Come allo stesso modo ho sottovalutato il fatto che mi ha sempre detto di considerarmi più intelligente di lei, culturalmente migliore e più bravo a sostenere le discussioni e soprattutto ad esporre le mie tesi.
> E' su queste cose che mi interrogando ultimamente. Mi chiedo se in qualche modo possa averla fatta sentire inadeguata o possa averle involontariamente reso estremamente difficile affrontarmi per discorsi seri.


Io capisco che da tradito ora tu ti faccia un milione di domande, ma davvero...mi sembra che tu voglia quasi "giustificarla", è come se cercassi nelle sue mille sfaccettature il lato nei confronti del quale sei venuto meno, ma a volte motivi non ce ne sono. Le cose si fanno perchè si decide di farle. Non sempre ci sono delle colpe e quasi mai le corna si meritano.
Se ora ti poni questi dubbi pensa a tutto quello che le hai detto...hai detto che le hai vomitato una marea di cose senza perdere la calma e senza grandi volgarità. Ma ora ti chiedi se involontariamente le hai reso difficile il dialogo perchè sei più bravo a sostenere un discorso; allora "abbassati" di linguaggio...un bel "vaffanculo stronza" di cuore magari la rimette al mondo. Chiaro, conciso e volgare quel tanto che basta per farle capire che se la poteva evitare.
A me piace molto questo tuo lavoro su te stesso per capirla, mi auguro che arriverà a capire anche questo della tua persona...ma davvero, non farti troppe domande assurde...


----------



## Dalida (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo che sì, non l'avevo mai davvero considerato un lato infantile e comunque ovviavo facendole notare che secondo me stava facendo qualcosa più per non ammettere di aver torto o per scappare da un confronto, piuttosto che per convinzione. Spesso mi dava ragione e sorrideva.
> E' un lato del carattere che evidentemente ho sempre sottovalutato.
> *Come allo stesso modo ho sottovalutato il fatto che mi ha sempre detto di considerarmi più intelligente di lei, culturalmente migliore e più bravo a sostenere le discussioni e soprattutto ad esporre le mie tesi.*
> E' su queste cose che mi interrogando ultimamente. Mi chiedo se in qualche modo possa averla fatta sentire inadeguata o possa averle involontariamente reso estremamente difficile affrontarmi per discorsi seri.


poteva essere piaggeria?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io capisco che da tradito ora tu ti faccia un milione di domande, ma davvero...mi sembra che tu voglia quasi "giustificarla", è come se cercassi nelle sue mille sfaccettature il lato nei confronti del quale sei venuto meno, ma a volte motivi non ce ne sono. Le cose si fanno perchè si decide di farle. Non sempre ci sono delle colpe e quasi mai le corna si meritano.
> Se ora ti poni questi dubbi pensa a tutto quello che le hai detto...hai detto che le hai vomitato una marea di cose senza perdere la calma e senza grandi volgarità. Ma ora ti chiedi se involontariamente le hai reso difficile il dialogo perchè sei più bravo a sostenere un discorso; allora "abbassati" di linguaggio...un bel "vaffanculo stronza" di cuore magari la rimette al mondo. Chiaro, conciso e volgare quel tanto che basta per farle capire che se la poteva evitare.
> A me piace molto questo tuo lavoro su te stesso per capirla, mi auguro che arriverà a capire anche questo della tua persona...ma davvero, non farti troppe domande assurde...


Concordo.
Era quel che dicevo.
E' normale (una delle fasi :mrgreen anche chiedersi se si ha sbagliato in qualche modo e cosa si sarebbe potuto fare per evitarlo.
Io rispondo: niente!
La scelta è sua. La scuffia se l'è presa lei.
Oggi sentivo per radio una discussione sulla felicità e varie definizioni.
Una delle definizione diceva che si è felici quando si riesce a fare qualcosa di difficle, quando una cosa è facile viene a noia e quando non riesce crea frustrazione.
Un'altra definizione diceva che si è felici quando le aspettative sono proporzionate (es. negli anni '50 la gente era felice con poco perché tutto era superiore all'esperienza di guerra e miseria appena vissuta).
Ecco ripensando in riferimento al rapporto di coppia ho pensato che in una lunga relazione non c'è più l'idea di ottenere una cosa difficile e quindi si crea la noia e vi è la frustrazione del sentirsi sempre in rincorsa per i mille impegni che non sempre si riescono a svolgere. Inoltre le aspettative rispetto alla vita di coppia, che si sono formate culturalmente attraverso modelli spettacolarizzati, vengono ugualmente frustrati.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> poteva essere piaggeria?


Perché mai? E' il marito non il politico da cui ottenere favori.


----------



## Dalida (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai? E' il marito non il politico da cui ottenere favori.


non lo so, è una cosa che mi è venuta in mente.
ieri ho passato la serata con un'amica che penso stia trattando il suo uomo con piaggeria.
forse avrei dovuto usare il termine compiacenza, o condiscendenza.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> non lo so, è una cosa che mi è venuta in mente.
> ieri ho passato la serata con un'amica che penso stia trattando il suo uomo con piaggeria.
> forse avrei dovuto usare il termine compiacenza, o condiscendenza.


OK. Sì può accadere di voler compiacere il partner quando si aspira a una serenità di coppia senza conflitti.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Era quel che dicevo.
> E' normale (una delle fasi :mrgreen anche chiedersi se si ha sbagliato in qualche modo e cosa si sarebbe potuto fare per evitarlo.
> Io rispondo: niente!
> ...


Di norma si cerca di evitare una cosa di cui si è a conoscenza...se non si ha questa percezione la vedo dura il cercare di evitare!
Mi pare naturale il porsi domande a posteriori, ma il più delle volte queste domande non servono nemmeno prima che il fatto accada...
Ora, nel caso specifico di Stark lei dice di non amarlo più...ma fino a pochissimi mesi fa gli si accucciava vicino per prendere sonno, ora manco la buonanotte.
Nelle coppie di lungo corso ci può stare che uno vada a letto e si volti dall'altra parte se è il lato più comodo per prendere sonno (io non riesco ad addormentarmi se sto addosso al mio moroso...:mrgreen:, divento una stufa), ma in una coppia giovane questo improvviso cambio mi dà da pensare...è come se le si fosse spento un interruttore...ed è su questo che bisogna eventualmente ragionare. 
Non è una coppia stanca...è lei che si è come presa una vacanza...il perchè non lo so e non lo può sapere nessuno...
Ma non è Stark che deve farsi mille domande, non è lui...
Lei al massimo si mette a buttarsi merda addosso ridacchiando come a sentirsi dire "ma no dai...", Stark cerca di giustificarla, lei cerca chi la giustifica...io credo che sta fanciulla è meglio che si svegli e si renda conto della stronzata fatta.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Era quel che dicevo.
> *E' normale (una delle fasi :mrgreen anche chiedersi se si ha sbagliato in qualche modo e cosa si sarebbe potuto fare per evitarlo.
> Io rispondo: niente!*
> ...


A volte però vieni quasi obbligato a pensarci, a chiederti se non avessi fatto o avessi fatto così, allora non sarebbe successo. A parte che nessuno può saperlo, rispondersi niente ti evita alcun tipo di responsabilità per il gesto subito. Ora, la domanda che mi pongo è: la responsabilità delle corna è sempre di chi le fa? Chi le subisce non ha alcuna colpa oppure deve guardarsi dentro per capire? 
Parlo anche per me, ed io, facendomi un'analisi, ho trovato mancanze mie nei confronti di mio marito.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di norma si cerca di evitare una cosa di cui si è a conoscenza...se non si ha questa percezione la vedo dura il cercare di evitare!
> Mi pare naturale il porsi domande a posteriori, ma il più delle volte queste domande non servono nemmeno prima che il fatto accada...
> Ora, nel caso specifico di Stark lei dice di non amarlo più...ma fino a pochissimi mesi fa gli si accucciava vicino per prendere sonno, ora manco la buonanotte.
> Nelle coppie di lungo corso ci può stare che uno vada a letto e si volti dall'altra parte se è il lato più comodo per prendere sonno (io non riesco ad addormentarmi se sto addosso al mio moroso...:mrgreen:, divento una stufa), ma in una coppia giovane questo improvviso cambio mi dà da pensare...è come se le si fosse spento un interruttore...ed è su questo che bisogna eventualmente ragionare.
> ...


Appunto per questo la trovo piuttosto infantile, non può ridurre la questione in risatine di scherno verso se stessa dicendosi da sola che è una poco di buono ( sperando che l'interlocutore in parte smentisca) da qui nasceva la mia domanda a stark ...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> A volte però vieni quasi obbligato a pensarci, a chiederti se non avessi fatto o avessi fatto così, allora non sarebbe successo. A parte che nessuno può saperlo, rispondersi niente ti evita alcun tipo di responsabilità per il gesto subito. Ora, la domanda che mi pongo è: la responsabilità delle corna è sempre di chi le fa? Chi le subisce non ha alcuna colpa oppure deve guardarsi dentro per capire?
> Parlo anche per me, ed io, facendomi un'analisi, ho trovato mancanze mie nei confronti di mio marito.


Oddio mi sembra utopistico ipotizzare una relazione a lungo termine ove entrambi in Determinati momenti o periodi non abbiano avuto mancanze nei confronti dell'altro ... La difficoltà semmai sta nel cogliere l'insofferenza dell'altro capire che scaturisce da alcuni nostri comportamenti e approfondire ma non è facile per nulla, giorno


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio mi sembra utopistico ipotizzare una relazione a lungo termine ove entrambi in Determinati momenti o periodi non abbiano avuto mancanze nei confronti dell'altro ... La difficoltà semmai sta nel cogliere l'insofferenza dell'altro capire che scaturisce da alcuni nostri comportamenti e approfondire ma non è facile per nulla, giorno


'Ngiorno!
Hai ragione, ma se non si capisce e l'altro tradisce volutamente?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> 'Ngiorno!
> Hai ragione, ma se non si capisce e l'altro tradisce volutamente?


Malessers
Ma infatti dovrebbe essere l'altro per primo manifestare il suo disagio , penso in realta che poche volte accada


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di norma si cerca di evitare una cosa di cui si è a conoscenza...se non si ha questa percezione la vedo dura il cercare di evitare!
> Mi pare naturale il porsi domande a posteriori, ma il più delle volte queste domande non servono nemmeno prima che il fatto accada...
> Ora, nel caso specifico di Stark lei dice di non amarlo più...ma fino a pochissimi mesi fa gli si accucciava vicino per prendere sonno, ora manco la buonanotte.
> Nelle coppie di lungo corso ci può stare che uno vada a letto e si volti dall'altra parte se è il lato più comodo per prendere sonno (io non riesco ad addormentarmi se sto addosso al mio moroso...:mrgreen:, divento una stufa), ma in una coppia giovane questo improvviso cambio mi dà da pensare...è come se le si fosse spento un interruttore...ed è su questo che bisogna eventualmente ragionare.
> ...


Io non leggo in Stark un tentativo di giustificarla. Sea giustificasse sarebbe ancora li, invece se ne è andato e ha preso le distanze dal comportamento della moglie.  Io credo che il lavoro che Stark fa su se stesso gli seevirà in futuro per essere migliore in altre relazioni. Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che sarà tradito o meno.
A me piace molto il suo modo di porsi, lo trovo slegato dalla moglie. Non mettersi in gioco analizzando se stessi e capendo anche i propri errori è una cosa positiva.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non leggo in Stark un tentativo di giustificarla. Sea giustificasse sarebbe ancora li, invece se ne è andato e ha preso le distanze dal comportamento della moglie.  Io credo che il lavoro che Stark fa su se stesso gli seevirà in futuro per essere migliore in altre relazioni. Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che sarà tradito o meno.
> A me piace molto il suo modo di porsi, lo trovo slegato dalla moglie. Non mettersi in gioco analizzando se stessi e capendo anche i propri errori è una cosa positiva.


E' cosi'.
Il lavoro che sto faticosamente facendo e' principalmente su me stesso. Devo trovare motivi plausibili che mi facciano accettare tutto questo, motivo per cui mi sto facendo aiutare di mia spontanea volonta' da un terapeuta. Cio' che e' accaduto potrebbe avvenire nuovamente un giorno con un'altra donna, anche se sono in una fase di assoluta autosvalutazione nella quale non vedo come una donna potrebbe mai provare interesse per me e per cio' che sono. Ma se c'e' qualche mio errore nell'approccio al mondo, saperlo mi aiutera' a migliorare a 360 gradi, a prescindere dal fatto che un giorno possa esserci o meno un nuovo amore. Qualcuno mi ha scritto di stare attento che lei potrebbe sviluppare una depressione. Francamente non posso farmi carico anche di questo fardello. Non sono il suo tutore, lei non mi vuole, non sono in odore di santita' e la sensazione di svalutazione personale che vivo mi fa temere molto di piu' che in depressione possa andarci io, precludendomi una vita serena e magari un po' di quell'amore che non ho avuto da chissa' quanto.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' cosi'.
> Il lavoro che sto faticosamente facendo e' principalmente su me stesso. Devo trovare motivi plausibili che mi facciano accettare tutto questo, motivo per cui mi sto facendo aiutare di mia spontanea volonta' da un terapeuta. Cio' che e' accaduto potrebbe avvenire nuovamente un giorno con un'altra donna, anche se sono in una fase di assoluta autosvalutazione nella quale non vedo come una donna potrebbe mai provare interesse per me e per cio' che sono. Ma se c'e' qualche mio errore nell'approccio al mondo, saperlo mi aiutera' a migliorare a 360 gradi, a prescindere dal fatto che un giorno possa esserci o meno un nuovo amore. Qualcuno mi ha scritto di stare attento che lei potrebbe sviluppare una depressione. Francamente non posso farmi carico anche di questo fardello. Non sono il suo tutore, lei non mi vuole, non sono in odore di santita' e la sensazione di svalutazione personale che vivo mi fa temere molto di piu' che in depressione possa andarci io, precludendomi una vita serena e magari un po' di quell'amore che non ho avuto da chissa' quanto.


Premesso che l'autosvalutazione puo' essere comprensibile in una fase iniziale, per te da xosa nasce: da una tua personale analisi su te stesso, dal semplice suo rifiuto ( non ti amo piu ), da suoi atteggiamenti che sta mettendo in campo?


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' cosi'.
> Il lavoro che sto faticosamente facendo e' principalmente su me stesso. Devo trovare motivi plausibili che mi facciano accettare tutto questo, motivo per cui mi sto facendo aiutare di mia spontanea volonta' da un terapeuta. Cio' che e' accaduto potrebbe avvenire nuovamente un giorno con un'altra donna, anche se sono in una fase di assoluta autosvalutazione nella quale non vedo come una donna potrebbe mai provare interesse per me e per cio' che sono. Ma se c'e' qualche mio errore nell'approccio al mondo, saperlo mi aiutera' a migliorare a 360 gradi, a prescindere dal fatto che un giorno possa esserci o meno un nuovo amore. Qualcuno mi ha scritto di stare attento che lei potrebbe sviluppare una depressione. Francamente non posso farmi carico anche di questo fardello. Non sono il suo tutore, lei non mi vuole, non sono in odore di santita' e la sensazione di svalutazione personale che vivo mi fa temere molto di piu' che in depressione possa andarci io, precludendomi una vita serena e magari un po' di quell'amore che non ho avuto da chissa' quanto.


Anche la mia psico dice le stesse cose. Si deve analizzarsi per diventare persone migliori nei rapporti con gli altri. L'accettazione è una delle fasi più difficili da superare. 
E non colpevolizzarti. Se le viene la depressione, è un problema SUO.:smile:


----------



## zanna (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' cosi'.
> Il lavoro che sto faticosamente facendo e' principalmente su me stesso. Devo trovare motivi plausibili che mi facciano accettare tutto questo, motivo per cui mi sto facendo aiutare di mia spontanea volonta' da un terapeuta. Cio' che e' accaduto potrebbe avvenire nuovamente un giorno con un'altra donna, anche se sono in una fase di assoluta autosvalutazione nella quale non vedo come una donna potrebbe mai provare interesse per me e per cio' che sono. Ma se c'e' qualche mio errore nell'approccio al mondo, saperlo mi aiutera' a migliorare a 360 gradi, a prescindere dal fatto che un giorno possa esserci o meno un nuovo amore. Qualcuno mi ha scritto di stare attento che lei potrebbe sviluppare una depressione. *Francamente non posso farmi carico anche di questo fardello. Non sono il suo tutore, lei non mi vuole, non sono in odore di santita' e la sensazione di svalutazione personale che vivo mi fa temere molto di piu' che in depressione possa andarci io, precludendomi una vita serena e magari un po' di quell'amore che non ho avuto da chissa' quanto.*


Ti potresti (spero di no per te) rendere conto che invece tu dovrai farti carico pure di questo. Vedi non ho ben capito se questa depressione possa nascere nelle donne-bimbe a prescindere dai casini che il loro essere peter pann del cazzo gli fanno compiere o debba nascere per una sorta di senso di frustrazione che inevitabilmente provano (e sti cazzi pure).
Il problema è che se compare può avere effetti devastanti per esse stesse e per chi gli stà intorno (figli in primis poi tutto il parentato tutto). E' una sorta di ricatto morale? Può essere! Ma te la sentiresti di lasciare soli i bimbi? Io penso di no! Stringere i denti e cercare di andare avanti ... per non pentirsi un giorno di averle provate tutte per i piccoli ... non ci possiamo permettere di andare noi in depressione.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto per questo la trovo piuttosto infantile, non può ridurre la questione in risatine di scherno verso se stessa dicendosi da sola che è una poco di buono ( sperando che l'interlocutore in parte smentisca) da qui nasceva la mia domanda a stark ...


Che sia infantile e capricciosa lo dico da mò!


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non leggo in Stark un tentativo di giustificarla. Sea giustificasse sarebbe ancora li, invece se ne è andato e ha preso le distanze dal comportamento della moglie.  Io credo che il lavoro che Stark fa su se stesso gli seevirà in futuro per essere migliore in altre relazioni. Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che sarà tradito o meno.
> A me piace molto il suo modo di porsi, lo trovo slegato dalla moglie. Non mettersi in gioco analizzando se stessi e capendo anche i propri errori è una cosa positiva.


Sì sicuramente il lavoro su se stesso gli servirà...la mia sul giustificarla è un'impressione.
Non so quali decisioni prenderà la coppia, ma nel caso di "ritorno alla base" credo solo che non sia giusto pensare di aver fatto chissà quali errori...perché credo che spesso le cose non succedano per errori o mancanze.
Tutti facciamo errori e tutti abbiamo mancanze, ma non tutti siamo traditi per questo motivo nè tradiamo per questo motivo...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sicuramente il lavoro su se stesso gli servirà...la mia sul giustificarla è un'impressione.
> Non so quali decisioni prenderà la coppia, ma nel caso di "ritorno alla base" *credo solo che non sia giusto pensare di aver fatto chissà quali errori...perché credo che spesso le cose non succedano per errori o mancanze.
> Tutti facciamo errori e tutti abbiamo mancanze, ma non tutti siamo traditi per questo motivo nè tradiamo per questo motivo.*..


Concordo
Infatti l'analisi su se stesso non deve essere motivo per giustificare il tradimento
Io credo che il tradimento non abbia mai giustificazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> A volte però vieni quasi obbligato a pensarci, a chiederti se non avessi fatto o avessi fatto così, allora non sarebbe successo. A parte che nessuno può saperlo, rispondersi niente ti evita alcun tipo di responsabilità per il gesto subito. Ora, la domanda che mi pongo è: la responsabilità delle corna è sempre di chi le fa? Chi le subisce non ha alcuna colpa oppure deve guardarsi dentro per capire?
> Parlo anche per me, ed io, facendomi un'analisi, ho trovato mancanze mie nei confronti di mio marito.


Per me (a parte cose gravi che esulano da questo discorso) ci sono responsabilità condivise del benessere della coppia, la responsabilità del tradimento è tutta del traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ti potresti (spero di no per te) rendere conto che invece tu dovrai farti carico pure di questo. Vedi non ho ben capito se questa depressione possa nascere nelle donne-bimbe a prescindere dai casini che il loro essere peter pann del cazzo gli fanno compiere o debba nascere per una sorta di senso di frustrazione che inevitabilmente provano (e sti cazzi pure).
> Il problema è che se compare può avere effetti devastanti per esse stesse e per chi gli stà intorno (figli in primis poi tutto il parentato tutto). E' una sorta di ricatto morale? Può essere! Ma te la sentiresti di lasciare soli i bimbi? Io penso di no! Stringere i denti e cercare di andare avanti ... per non pentirsi un giorno di averle provate tutte per i piccoli ... non ci possiamo permettere di andare noi in depressione.


Concordo.
Penso anche che la depressione potrebbe essere anche causa del tradimento. E' frequente.
Si usa talmente spesso il termine depressione e gli aggettivi correlati che si dimentica che si tratta di una malattia psichica e che, come tale, non è sempre nella consapevolezza di chi la vive che tende a credere di vedere le cose con realismo e a scegliere modalità per stare meglio che sono solo vie di fuga in strade senza uscita.


----------



## Divì (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Penso anche che la depressione potrebbe essere anche causa del tradimento. E' frequente.
> Si usa talmente spesso il termine depressione e gli aggettivi correlati che si dimentica che si tratta di una malattia psichica e che, come tale, non è sempre nella consapevolezza di chi la vive che tende a credere di vedere le cose con realismo e a scegliere modalità per stare meglio che sono solo vie di fuga in strade senza uscita.


Lo penso anche io. Almeno questo e' stato il caso che ho vissuto. E per questo e' mio marito che si sta facendo aiutare da uno specialista. Io mi sono limitata a qualche seduta di sostegno per l'elaborazione del lutto del rapporto di coppia che credevo di avere.....

Questo non toglie che entrambi *all'interno del rapporto di coppia *abbiamo commesso errori e vissuto asimmetrie comunicative, ma nessuno di questi errori *doveva avere *come esito un tradimento, che invece e' stato la via di fuga da una situazione di disagio personale.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Premesso che l'autosvalutazione puo' essere comprensibile in una fase iniziale, per te da xosa nasce: da una tua personale analisi su te stesso, dal semplice suo rifiuto ( non ti amo piu ), da suoi atteggiamenti che sta mettendo in campo?


Tutto insieme.
La persona che ami non ti ama, sei addirittura il suo problema, sei il motivo della sua infelicità, ti tradisce e improvvisamente diventi un'ombra, vieni dopo il gatto, staccato pure di molto.
Gli elementi per perdere stima in sé stessi non mancano.


----------



## Dalida (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tutto insieme.
> La persona che ami non ti ama, sei addirittura il suo problema, sei il motivo della sua infelicità, ti tradisce e improvvisamente diventi un'ombra, vieni dopo il gatto, staccato pure di molto.
> Gli elementi per perdere stima in sé stessi non mancano.


Stark, quando finiscono le vacanze?
e come stanno procedendo?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tutto insieme.
> La persona che ami non ti ama, sei addirittura il suo problema, sei il motivo della sua infelicità, ti tradisce e improvvisamente diventi un'ombra, vieni dopo il gatto, staccato pure di molto.
> Gli elementi per perdere stima in sé stessi non mancano.


Sono elementi per perdere la stima di lei, semmai.


----------



## Dalida (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono elementi per perdere la stima di lei, semmai.


quoto.
per questo chiedevo come stavano andando le cose e, soprattutto, quando finiranno queste vacanze.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tutto insieme.
> La persona che ami non ti ama, sei addirittura il suo problema, sei il motivo della sua infelicità, ti tradisce e improvvisamente diventi un'ombra, vieni dopo il gatto, staccato pure di molto.
> Gli elementi per perdere stima in sé stessi non mancano.


Se ti può risollevare anche un mio amico dice che viene nella scala degli affetti familiari dopo figli e cane e sua moglie non lo tradisce :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti può risollevare anche un mio amico dice che viene nella scala degli affetti familiari dopo figli e cane e sua moglie non lo tradisce :rotfl:


Dopo i figli è cosa buona e giusta, doverosa e salutare.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.
> per questo chiedevo come stavano andando le cose e, soprattutto, quando finiranno queste vacanze.


Ancora 7 giorni e poi si torna ciascuno alla sua vita.
La stima per lei è sotto i piedi. Diciamola tutta, probabilmente nella mia perdita di autostima c'è anche il fatto di provare qualcosa per una donna che si è rivelata tanto superficiale e priva di scrupoli nei miei confronti.
Siamo alle solite, il primo stronzo sono io.


----------



## Divì (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tutto insieme.
> La persona che ami non ti ama, sei addirittura il suo problema, sei il motivo della sua infelicità, ti tradisce e improvvisamente diventi un'ombra, vieni dopo il gatto, staccato pure di molto.
> Gli elementi per perdere stima in sé stessi non mancano.


Se puo' esserti d'aiuto: purtroppo - citando anche Brunetta  - non si viene amati per merito, quindi non e' il demerito a determinare la fine dell'amore.

Paradossalmente, puoi essere l'uomo migliore del mondo, ma cio' non basterebbe a renderti amabile agli occhi di chi non ti ama. E viceversa, ovvio.

Come  e' ovvio che debba attribuirti responsabilita' che non hai o hai solo marginalmente, altrimenti altro che zoccola si sentirebbe a lasciarti senza uno straccio di motivo, se tu fossi anche ai suoi occhi un uomo in gamba, un bravo marito, un bravo padre e un amante attento, nonche' un uomo innamorato.....

Il tema non e' quindi quanto vali tu o quanto vale lei, ma solo che tu la ami e lei no. Forse .....


Hai tutta la mia comprensione, ma come il coraggio di Don Abbondio, uno l'amore non se lo puo' dare, se non c'e'.


----------



## disincantata (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo i figli è cosa buona e giusta, doverosa e salutare.


Arrivi sempre prima di me.

Non ho il cane....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Arrivi sempre po rima di me.
> 
> Non ho il cane....


Neanch'io :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Se puo' esserti d'aiuto: purtroppo - citando anche Brunetta  - non si viene amati per merito, quindi non e' il demerito a determinare la fine dell'amore.
> 
> Paradossalmente, puoi essere l'uomo migliore del mondo, ma cio' non basterebbe a renderti amabile agli occhi di chi non ti ama. E viceversa, ovvio.
> 
> ...


:up:Uffa ti ho appena dato un verde.
E' pieno il mondo di uomini meritevoli, magari riuscissi ad amarli!


----------



## Divì (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:Uffa ti ho appena dato un verde.
> E' pieno il mondo di uomini meritevoli, magari riuscissi ad amarli!


 E' che quelli immeritevoli tendo a volerli salvare .....


----------



## disincantata (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:Uffa ti ho appena dato un verde.
> E' pieno il mondo di uomini meritevoli, magari riuscissi ad amarli!


Se proprio vogliamo dirlo....spesso sono proprio quelli bastardi a 'piacere' di più. 

Credo valga anche per le donne. 

SONO CAMBIATI I PARAMETRI?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' che quelli immeritevoli tendo a volerli salvare .....





disincantata ha detto:


> Se proprio vogliamo dirlo....spesso sono proprio quelli bastardi a 'piacere' di più.
> 
> Credo valga anche per le donne.
> 
> SONO CAMBIATI I PARAMETRI?


E' che, come per tutte le cose, quello che è gratis, anche se ottimo, sembra valere meno di ciò che è costoso.
Chi è meritevole ma difficile da conquistare è un poco già meno meritevole ma un po' più appetibile.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo i figli è cosa buona e giusta, doverosa e salutare.


Una cosa che a me non è mai riuscita


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una cosa che a me non è mai riuscita


I figli non sono sopra a tutto?:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli non sono sopra a tutto?:singleeye:


Non riesco a fare una classifica.
I miei figli sono la mia vita ma non sono mai riuscita a "sacrificare" mio marito per loro. Non so se riesco a spiegare. 
Mio marito è spesso venuto prima. Nelle piccole cose. Per questo fatico ad intervenire quando si parla di bimbi piccoli e sacrifici della coppia perchè ci si dedica totalmente a loro ecc ecc


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravo!!!!!:up:... e poi uno dei due admin è sicuramente soddisfatto del tuo avatar


Tutti e due.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lei non sa minimamente che conosco nome e cognome del tizio, che conosco la sua faccia (da babbeo, giuro, e non lo dico perché rosico), che so esattamente chi è, che posso tranquillamente vedere la sua pagina Facebook.
> Di certo evito ed eviterò accuratamente di passare dalle parti dove lavorano. Se lo incrociassi per caso non potrei fare a meno di fermarmi, non so per dirgli cosa, ma mi fermerei di sicuro.
> Francamente ormai non mi pongo troppi interrogativi sui comportamenti di lei.
> Qualunque cosa voglia da me, in negativo o positivo, deve venirsela a prendere e se la deve pure guadagnare.
> Il mio comportamento non cambia, ma non ho intenzione di strisciare. Certe parole e certi atteggiamenti non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, molto più dei fatti.


Posso consigliarti un film da vedere in una serata che non c'è la Champions e neanch il campionato ? 

Si posso.

Il Velo dipinto.

Con Edward Norton e Naomi Watts. 

Tu e tua moglie, più tu a dire il vero, mi ricordate i personaggi di quel film. Lui è sicuramente te.


----------



## Apollonia (22 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Questo non toglie che entrambi *all'interno del rapporto di coppia *abbiamo commesso errori e vissuto asimmetrie comunicative, ma nessuno di questi errori *doveva avere *come esito un tradimento, che invece e' stato la via di fuga da una situazione di disagio personale.


Applauso!!!!!!!!
Questa me la stampo e la appiccico sopra al comò! Come le tre galline!


----------



## Stark72 (22 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il Velo dipinto.


ok lo guarderò.
Purchè mi assicuri che dopo non avrò voglia di tagliarmi le vene o tagliare la capoccia a lei


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ok lo guarderò.
> Purchè mi assicuri che dopo non avrò voglia di tagliarmi le vene o tagliare la capoccia a lei


No vai sereno...bel film e bel finale


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Applauso!!!!!!!!
> Questa me la stampo e la appiccico sopra al comò! *Come le tre galline*!


Che facevano l'amore con la figlia del dottore.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco a fare una classifica.
> I miei figli sono la mia vita ma non sono mai riuscita a "sacrificare" mio marito per loro. Non so se riesco a spiegare.
> Mio marito è spesso venuto prima. Nelle piccole cose. Per questo fatico ad intervenire quando si parla di bimbi piccoli e sacrifici della coppia perchè ci si dedica totalmente a loro ecc ecc


Secondo me non ci si spiega. Forse tu pensi cose che non sono nelle intenzioni degli altri.
La supremazia, del tutto istintiva, è di tipo sentimentale, non pratico.
Nel senso che una supremazia costante nella quotidianità non sarebbe certo positiva per dei bambini che devono avere spazi e regole definiti e chiari e non devono avere genitori proni ai loro capricci.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No vai sereno...bel film e bel finale


Quoto anche se un po' noiosino eh.
Però per me qualunque cosa faccia Noemi Watts è bella.
Norton è il preferito di mio figlio.
L'amante è orrendo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me non ci si spiega. Forse tu pensi cose che non sono nelle intenzioni degli altri.
> La supremazia, del tutto istintiva, è di tipo sentimentale, non pratico.
> Nel senso che una supremazia costante nella quotidianità non sarebbe certo positiva per dei bambini che devono avere spazi e regole definiti e chiari e non devono avere genitori proni ai loro capricci.


Allora non ho capito. Grazie per la spiegazione e concordo con te.
Perô quando entrano mariti che si sentono trascurati dopo il parto per esempio si parla anche di tempo e di cose pratiche.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto anche se un po' noiosino eh.
> Però per me qualunque cosa faccia Noemi Watts è bella.
> Norton è il preferito di mio figlio.
> L'amante è orrendo.


L'amante non lo ricordo
Lei è splendida. Mi è piaciuta molto amche in The impossible


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito. Grazie per la spiegazione e concordo con te.
> Perô quando entrano mariti che si sentono trascurati dopo il parto per esempio si parla anche di tempo e di cose pratiche.


Beh dopo il parto il pannolino e il biberon (o la tetta) vanno a quello piccolo :mexican:
Per me in quei casi sono uomini assurdi. Un po' trascurati rispetto a prima e ovvio che lo siano ma pure lei. L'attenzione reciproca va nel condividersi i compiti di cura. Lo fanno anche i pinguini.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'amante non lo ricordo
> Lei è splendida. Mi è piaciuta molto amche in The impossible


In 21 grammi è il massimo.


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso consigliarti un film da vedere in una serata che non c'è la Champions e neanch il campionato ?
> 
> Si posso.
> 
> ...


"Menagramo d'un menagramo!"

(Cit. del Duca Conte Piercarlo Ingegner Semenzara)


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No vai sereno...bel film e bel finale



ma.... lui non moriva?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ma.... lui non moriva?


Chi?


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi?


Il marito


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Il marito


Credo che tuba si riferisse al rinsavimento (si dice così?) di lei.


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che tuba si riferisse al rinsavimento (si dice così?) di lei.


Eh...si... ho capito.....

però non mi sembra il massimo da consigliarsi a Stark in questo momento.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Eh...si... ho capito.....
> 
> però non mi sembra il massimo da consigliarsi a Stark in questo momento.


Perché? Lei riscopre l'amore per il marito e da la giusta importanza all'amante.  Mi sembra un buon augurio.


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché? Lei riscopre l'amore per il marito e da la giusta importanza all'amante.  Mi sembra un buon augurio.


mmmmm.....  stiamo ignorando i DUE elefanti nella stanza..... e non so qual'è il più brutto fra i due.

PS: già ho spoilerato e non vorrei andare oltre ma da un punto di vista maschile..... NON E' un bel film.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> mmmmm.....  stiamo ignorando i DUE elefanti nella stanza..... e non so qual'è il più brutto fra i due.
> 
> PS: già ho spoilerato e non vorrei andare oltre ma da un punto di vista maschile..... NON E' un bel film.


Non è bello che tua moglie capisca di aver sbagliato e che riscopra l'amore che ha per te?
Non capisco


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è bello che tua moglie capisca di aver sbagliato e che riscopra l'amore che ha per te?
> Non capisco


ti ho risposto in mp nel caso qualcuno volesse vedere il film. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ti ho risposto in mp nel caso qualcuno volesse vedere il film. :mrgreen:


Letto e risposto


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché? Lei riscopre l'amore per il marito e da la giusta importanza all'amante.  Mi sembra un buon augurio.


Oddio, messa così non proprio. Non ho visto il film, però.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, messa così non proprio. Non ho visto il film, però.


Perché? Tralasciando il film


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché? Tralasciando il film


Bè, perchè se l'amante se lo tiene, pur ridimensionandolo, per il marito non è poi tutta sta figata immagino.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, perchè se l'amante se lo tiene, pur ridimensionandolo, per il marito non è poi tutta sta figata immagino.


No no scusa. L'amante non lo tiene. Capisce che ha dato all'amante un'importanza che non aveva e lo dimentica facendolo diventare il nulla


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no scusa. L'amante non lo tiene. Capisce che ha dato all'amante un'importanza che non aveva e lo dimentica facendolo diventare il nulla


Ah, allora occhei.


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.
> per questo chiedevo come stavano andando le cose e, soprattutto, quando finiranno queste vacanze.


quoto (dall'inizio)


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ancora 7 giorni e poi si torna ciascuno alla sua vita.
> La stima per lei è sotto i piedi. Diciamola tutta, probabilmente nella mia perdita di autostima c'è anche il fatto di provare qualcosa per una donna che si è rivelata tanto superficiale e priva di scrupoli nei miei confronti.
> *Siamo alle solite, il primo stronzo sono io*.


sul nero lei non c'entra, se tu sei fatto così.
spesso è una eredità di quello che siamo stati
nelle famiglie d'origine (come dici nel post dei separati in casa).
per il rosso, invece, se riesci a scinderlo dal nero,
può diventare un elemento a tuo favore.
perché se la considerassi una persona coerente e profonda,
alla lunga staccarsi sarebbe più dura.


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisce che ha dato all'amante un'importanza che non aveva e lo dimentica facendolo diventare il nulla


e i motivi quali erano, se amava il marito?
e il marito ne è contento?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e i motivi quali erano, se amava il marito?
> e il marito ne è contento?


La passionalità dell'amante, mentre il marito è un tipo composto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e i motivi quali erano, se amava il marito?
> e il marito ne è contento?


Ma perchè una persona innamorata non dovrebbe essere contebta del sincero pentimento della persona che ama?


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè una persona innamorata non dovrebbe essere contebta del sincero pentimento della persona che ama?


che bella domanda, davvero.
sai che in effetti sarebbe facile rispondere che è come dici.
resta che dopo, anche quando c'è un reale e sentito pentimento,
 sei tu che non sei più contento, neanche di te stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> che bella domanda, davvero.
> sai che in effetti sarebbe facile rispondere che è come dici.
> resta che dopo, anche quando c'è un reale e sentito pentimento,
> sei tu che non sei più contento, neanche di te stesso.


Certo lo capisco. Non dico che tutto si cancella ma che sia un buon punto di partenza si


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

comunque, mi avete fatto venire una smania paurosa per questo cazzo di film.
appena torno dalle spiagge...me lo voglio assolutamente vedere.
poi vi dico.


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè una persona innamorata non dovrebbe essere contebta del sincero pentimento della persona che ama?


dipende dai motivi.
quali erano?


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo lo capisco. Non dico che tutto si cancella *ma che sia un buon punto di partenza si[*/QUOTE]
> 
> per me
> non lo sarebbe affatto.
> ...


----------



## Spider (22 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo lo capisco. Non dico che tutto si cancella ma che sia un buon punto di partenza si


assolutamente.
pensa che io nei momenti di Flashback... mi ripiego proprio su quelle frasi, 
quelle sensazioni che mi hanno fatto sentire un pentimento sincero.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:
			
		

> per me
> non lo sarebbe affatto.
> se non ci sono motivi,
> il pentimento mi irriterebbe e basta.


Ma i motivi ci sono sempre. O meglio io non credo che si tradisca tanto per fare. I motivi non per forza dipendono i riguardano il compagno.


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me il vero pentimento arriva dopo aver ricevuto il perdono!
Vi prego non fraintendetemi.....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me il vero pentimento arriva dopo aver ricevuto il perdono!
> Vi prego non fraintendetemi.....


Incredibile, ti ho capito e sono anche d'accordo.


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Incredibile, ti ho capito e sono anche d'accordo.


Ti ringrazio, sei troppo forte!

:bacio:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> e i motivi quali erano, se amava il marito?
> e il marito ne è contento?


Visto che ormai avete spoilerato pure lo spirito santo.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_velo_dipinto_(film_2006)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che ormai avete spoilerato pure lo spirito santo.
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_velo_dipinto_(film_2006)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto che ormai avete spoilerato pure lo spirito santo.
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_velo_dipinto_(film_2006)


Colpevole lo ammetto ahaha


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma i motivi ci sono sempre. O meglio io non credo che si tradisca tanto per fare. I motivi non per forza dipendono i riguardano il compagno.


se i motivi ci sono,
non c'è ragione di pentirsi,
nella sostanza.


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me il vero pentimento arriva dopo aver ricevuto il perdono!
> Vi prego non fraintendetemi.....


tu, per me, sei più furbo di quel che vuoi dare a intendere.
cmq sei simpatico.


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> tu, per me, sei più furbo di quel che vuoi dare a intendere.
> cmq sei simpatico.


Stupido è chi lo stupido fa!(FORREST GUMP)

Ti ringrazio, ricambio la simpatia......
:bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Se puo' esserti d'aiuto: purtroppo - citando anche Brunetta  - non si viene amati per merito, quindi non e' il demerito a determinare la fine dell'amore.
> 
> Paradossalmente, puoi essere l'uomo migliore del mondo, ma cio' non basterebbe a renderti amabile agli occhi di chi non ti ama. E viceversa, ovvio.
> 
> ...


Quotone ....e adoro la tua firma !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' che quelli immeritevoli tendo a volerli salvare .....


Ahi ...male !


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutti e due.


Si mi hanno subito corretta :smile: Bentornato :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ti ho risposto in mp nel caso qualcuno volesse vedere il film. :mrgreen:


Insomma la trama si è scoperta e pure il finale temo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se i motivi ci sono,
> non c'è ragione di pentirsi,
> nella sostanza.


Perché ?magari la motivazione che ti ha spinto ti accorge era sbagliata, esistono errori di valutazione che determinano scelte ed azioni e se in seguito ci si accorgi che il punto di partenza era sbagliato ( la motivazione appunto) ci si può pentire di ciò che si è fatto ...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ?magari la motivazione che ti ha spinto ti accorge era sbagliata, esistono errori di valutazione che determinano scelte ed azioni e se in seguito ci si accorgi che il punto di partenza era sbagliato ( la motivazione appunto) ci si può pentire di ciò che si è fatto ...


Quoto.
Ma può essere sbagliata la soluzione trovata. Direi che il tradimento è sempre la soluzione sbagliata, anche se a volte non se ne trovano altre.


----------



## Divì (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quotone ....e adoro la tua firma !!!!


E' la miglior battuta del cinema, altro che "domani e' un altro giorno"!

Rhett Butler era un grande, mica Rossella.....


----------



## Divì (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ahi ...male !


Tranquilla, la tendenza e' sotto controllo


----------



## Divì (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ma può essere sbagliata la soluzione trovata. Direi che il tradimento è sempre la soluzione sbagliata, anche se a volte non se ne trovano altre.


Quoto e approvo sia te che Fiammetta.

Il pentimento - come dice anche la trama del film - e' un percorso distinto rispetto al perdono.

Il pentimento comprende un percorso di cambiamento e consapevolezza, ben rappresentato nel film e prescinde il fatto di essere perdonato, anche se sono d'accordo con Trinita' che ricevere il perdono puo' favorirlo.

Il tradito non puo' pretendere il pentimento del traditore, e il traditore non puo' pretendere il perdono. Sono atti indipendenti ed entrambi "gratuiti" nei confronti dell'altro, anche se per se stessi richiedono una grande fatica emotiva.

Nel film mi sembra ben rappresentata tutta la dinamica di entrambi i processi.

Mi leggero' il libro di Somerset Maugham.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ma può essere sbagliata la soluzione trovata. Direi che il tradimento è sempre la soluzione sbagliata, anche se a volte non se ne trovano altre.


Si vero, più che altro complica tutto ancora di più


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> E' la miglior battuta del cinema, altro che "domani e' un altro giorno"!
> 
> Rhett Butler era un grande, mica Rossella.....


Vero ROssella mi è stata sempre molto antipatica :smile:


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me il vero pentimento arriva dopo aver ricevuto il perdono!
> Vi prego non fraintendetemi.....



Ciao

Si. Ma anche il contrario vale. 
E così diventa anche chiaro, che è un percorso individuale. 


sienne


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ?magari la motivazione che ti ha spinto ti accorge era sbagliata, esistono errori di valutazione che determinano scelte ed azioni e se in seguito ci si accorgi che il punto di partenza era sbagliato ( la motivazione appunto) ci si può pentire di ciò che si è fatto ...


motivi sbagliati per chi? Quando?
 No, non condivido.
Forse perché il pentimento non è nelle mie corde,
limite mio.
mi fai un esempio?


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Si. Ma anche il contrario vale.
> E così diventa anche chiaro, che è un percorso individuale.
> ...


in che senso individuale?
dici cose molto interessanti.


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

Poi mi sono chiesta, magari lo ha già scritto altrove,
e naturalmente se ti va di rispondere, stark:
non hai considerato l'ipotesi di partire 7 giorni coi bambini,
senza moglie?
perché ?
:smile::smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> motivi sbagliati per chi? Quando?
> No, non condivido.
> Forse perché il pentimento non è nelle mie corde,
> limite mio.
> mi fai un esempio?


conosci qualcuno e lo valuti degno di fiducia per una serie di motivi che nascono dalla TUA valutazione ( che magari non coincide con quella di altri ma tu hai deciso ), affidi a questa persona quanto c'è di più caro per te perché appunto ti fidi, la persona si rivela inaffidabile e crea un danno notevole,dici che non ti penti della tua scelta iniziale motivata dal tuo sentire ?io dico di si


----------



## Apollonia (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero ROssella mi è stata sempre molto antipatica :smile:


No, dai! Secondo me e' stata una grande!
Lei amava lui, ma era orgogliosa per poterglielo dire e dimostrare.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, dai! Secondo me e' stata una grande!
> Lei amava lui, ma era orgogliosa per poterglielo dire e dimostrare.


Eh ma l'orgoglio asfalta ogni buon proposito e buon sentimento :smile: chissà se si sono rivisti il giorno dopo


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> conosci qualcuno e lo valuti degno di fiducia per una serie di motivi che nascono dalla TUA valutazione ( che magari non coincide con quella di altri ma tu hai deciso ), affidi a questa persona quanto c'è di più caro per te perché appunto ti fidi, la persona si rivela inaffidabile e crea un danno notevole,dici che non ti penti della tua scelta iniziale motivata dal tuo sentire ?io dico di si


No, io ora sono in questa situazione.
e non mi pento.
mi spiace andare OT nel 3D di stark,
ma questo discorso mi interessa.
non credi sarebbe più facile, se mi pentissi?
se mi pentissi, potrei perdonarmi.
(nel mio caso non si tratta di un tradimento,
ma credo il discorso possa valere in generale....)


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> in che senso individuale?
> dici cose molto interessanti.



Ciao

perdono e pentimento ... 

È un percorso individuale, perché legato alla propria storia, storia con il compagno e proprie concezioni. 
E a volte, perdono e pentimento possono essere componenti contemporanei nel solo soggetto. 
Si possono spendere ore e ore, con chiarimenti ... con tutto quello che si vuole e che può aiutare,
ma il cammino, qualsiasi, alla fine lo si fa da soli ... con le varie risorse che si hanno e che ci sono. 
Per alcuni, da subito è chiaro ... altri, hanno bisogno di nuotare nei fanghi più sporchi ... 
È individuale ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, io ora sono in questa situazione.
> e non mi pento.
> mi spiace andare OT nel 3D di stark,
> ma questo discorso mi interessa.
> non credi sarebbe più facile, se mi pentissi?


Nella situazione che ho descritto ? E nonostante te subisca un danno ( anche grave ) non ti pentiresti? :singleeye: non è più facile ma più onesto verso te stessa? se sbaglio una valutazione e agisco di conseguenza poi mi accorgo del grossolano errore di partenza: riflettere, ammettere di aver sbagliato e pentirmi mi sembra sano ( per me non rispetto alla considerazione altrui)


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdono e pentimento ...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdono e pentimento ...
> 
> ...


ti trovo molto saggia :up:


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nella situazione che ho descritto ? E nonostante te subisca un danno ( anche grave ) non ti pentiresti? :singleeye: non è più facile ma più onesto verso te stessa? se sbaglio una valutazione e agisco di conseguenza poi mi accorgo del grossolano errore di partenza: riflettere, ammettere di aver sbagliato e pentirmi mi sembra sano ( per me non rispetto alla considerazione altrui)


No, nel mio caso credo sia più onesto non pentirsi.
più coraggioso, anche.
i danni conta ripararli.
poi sai, io sono un tipo che si sente
SEMPRE IN ERRORE.
Probabilmente mi rassicura regredire agli 8 anni.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, nel mio caso credo sia più onesto non pentirsi.
> più coraggioso, anche.
> i danni conta ripararli.
> poi sai, io sono un tipo che si sente
> ...


Due punti di vista diversi direi, a me sembra maturo pentirsi a te no... Che poi ci si le fa e si cerchi di riparare il danno non lo trovo inconciliabile  perché ti senti sempre in errore? così ti poni sempre in una posizione scomoda


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdono e pentimento ...
> 
> ...


Mi mancano pure i verdi!
:up:


----------



## Horny (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Due punti di vista diversi direi, a me sembra maturo pentirsi a te no... Che poi ci si le fa e si cerchi di riparare il danno non lo trovo inconciliabile  perché ti senti sempre in errore? così ti poni sempre in una posizione scomoda


si, infatti, punti di vista :up:

scomodissima.
bah, era un ruolo funzionale 
all'equilibrio dei miei genitori,
allora e anche ora, tutto sommato
(vedi gestione figlio/nipote).
mi viene automatico.


----------



## Divì (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> No, nel mio caso credo sia più onesto non pentirsi.
> più coraggioso, anche.
> i danni conta ripararli.
> poi sai, io sono un tipo che si sente
> ...


Chiedo scusa per l'intrusione.

Purtroppo ci sono anche danni che non si riparano. Tocca al danneggiato farlo per se stesso, se puo', se vuole. 
Insisterei sull'indipendenza di questi percorsi (perdono e pentimento) rispetto a qualunque causa, motivo, giustificazione o conseguenza, e anche tra loro.

Insomma, parlando di Stark, visto che e' il suo 3d  , direi che in questo momento nulla sappiamo di un eventuale pentimento della sua signora, mi sembra piu' bloccata nella fase del senso di colpa "opportunistico" quindi ancora lontana da qualunque percorso di comprensione e autocomprensione che vada oltre la soddisfazione momentanea del proprio egoismo.

Anche una eventuale riparazione potrebbe non essere possibile, visto che nel frattempo stark potrebbe arrivare, nel suo personale percorso a perdonare ma anche a sentire che la donna che lei e' stata o e' non assomiglia a cio' che lui credeva....


Insomma, un casino


----------



## Divì (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdono e pentimento ...
> 
> ...


:up: :up: :up: Pure a me mancano i verdi!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per l'intrusione.
> 
> Purtroppo ci sono anche danni che non si riparano. Tocca al danneggiato farlo per se stesso, se puo', se vuole.
> Insisterei sull'indipendenza di questi percorsi (perdono e pentimento) rispetto a qualunque causa, motivo, giustificazione o conseguenza, e anche tra loro.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma l'orgoglio asfalta ogni buon proposito e buon sentimento :smile: chissà se si sono rivisti il giorno dopo


Mmm, io penso di no!:carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (23 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdono e pentimento ...
> 
> ...


Primo neretto: verissimamente vero!!!
Secondo nerettto: più vero del primo neretto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me sapendo cosa lascia ,sua moglie sta a smuovere la cenere e siccome è interessata ad un altra persona
> deve coltivare il distacco che però non ci sarà. Sta mentendo alla grande.
> Lui non deve smettere di amarla assolutamente.
> Devi perdere Stark e sarai vincitore. Amala il tuo ruolo è solo quello sei chiamato ad una grande prova.
> ...



è una cosa brutta, ma io ogni volta che leggo deliri insensati come questo appiattisco le orecchie e snudo i canini, avvertendo una inusuale e urgente sete di sangue. Bisogna che ci lavori su, non è. Bello.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una cosa brutta, ma io ogni volta che leggo deliri insensati come questo appiattisco le orecchie e snudo i canini, avvertendo una inusuale e urgente sete di sangue. Bisogna che ci lavori su, non è. Bello.


Sarai mica licantropa ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una cosa brutta, ma io ogni volta che leggo deliri insensati come questo appiattisco le orecchie e snudo i canini, avvertendo una inusuale e urgente sete di sangue. Bisogna che ci lavori su, non è. Bello.


E' iniziata la trasformazione in NONNA......AUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Stark72 (23 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Poi mi sono chiesta, magari lo ha già scritto altrove,
> e naturalmente se ti va di rispondere, stark:
> non hai considerato l'ipotesi di partire 7 giorni coi bambini,
> senza moglie?
> ...


Perche' io non sono separato, non mi sento separato, nella testa non sono separato, non me ne fregaun accidenti di fare le cose dei separati. Andare da solo con i bambini mi avrebbe rattristato il triplo. Non sono ancora pronto a gestire questo genere di cose.
Forse e' poco chiaro un punto, o forse non riesco a farlo trasparire bene, ma io mi sento letteralmente violentato nella mia esistenza e nel mio progetto di vita. Ci sono pochissime cose che mi fanno stare bene, per il resto vivo in diverse tonalita' di grigio e con un macigno sul petto. Sto vivendo un incubo e tra pochi giorni ne comincera' un altro, quello che vede me vivere in un posto e loro, la mia famiglia, in un altro. 
Quando mi saro' rassegnato a questo schifo, allora faro' le cose dei separati. Prima no, non sono un automa.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perche' io non sono separato, non mi sento separato, nella testa non sono separato, non me ne fregaun accidenti di fare le cose dei separati. Andare da solo con i bambini mi avrebbe rattristato il triplo. Non sono ancora pronto a gestire questo genere di cose.
> Forse e' poco chiaro un punto, o forse non riesco a farlo trasparire bene, ma io mi sento letteralmente violentato nella mia esistenza e nel mio progetto di vita. Ci sono pochissime cose che mi fanno stare bene, per il resto vivo in diverse tonalita' di grigio e con un macigno sul petto. Sto vivendo un incubo e tra pochi giorni ne comincera' un altro, quello che vede me vivere in un posto e loro, la mia famiglia, in un altro.
> Quando mi saro' rassegnato a questo schifo, allora faro' le cose dei separati. Prima no, non sono un automa.


Ti comprendo ma il macigno piano piano si alleggerirà


----------



## Traccia (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perche' io non sono separato, non mi sento separato, nella testa non sono separato, non me ne fregaun accidenti di fare le cose dei separati. Andare da solo con i bambini mi avrebbe rattristato il triplo. Non sono ancora pronto a gestire questo genere di cose.
> Forse e' poco chiaro un punto, o forse non riesco a farlo trasparire bene, ma io mi sento letteralmente violentato nella mia esistenza e nel mio progetto di vita. Ci sono pochissime cose che mi fanno stare bene, per il resto vivo in diverse tonalita' di grigio e con un macigno sul petto. Sto vivendo un incubo e tra pochi giorni ne comincera' un altro, quello che vede me vivere in un posto e loro, la mia famiglia, in un altro.
> Quando mi saro' rassegnato a questo schifo, allora faro' le cose dei separati. Prima no, non sono un automa.


Mi hai fatto ricordare....le prime volte che uscivo da separata sono state terribili, pesanti, assurde. Mi giravo ed ero sola, non c'era più Lui accanto a scherzare con me, stringrrmi la mano, lo sguardo di complicità, la voce, il suo passo spedito...mi son portata il fantasma accanto x tantissimo tempo.... Mi 'vergognavo' persino di essere sola, la fede ho continuato a portarla lo stesso, e non l'ho detto a nessuno x mesi, in ufficio dopo un anno!!... E' comprensibile che non ragioni da single (separato) in qsta fase....vuoi x abitudine, vuoi x amore, vuoi xke è troppo troppo troppo presto. C'è un tempo per tutto.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perche' io non sono separato, non mi sento separato, nella testa non sono separato, non me ne fregaun accidenti di fare le cose dei separati. Andare da solo con i bambini mi avrebbe rattristato il triplo. Non sono ancora pronto a gestire questo genere di cose.
> Forse e' poco chiaro un punto, o forse non riesco a farlo trasparire bene, ma io *mi sento letteralmente violentato nella mia esistenza e nel mio progetto di vita. *Ci sono pochissime cose che mi fanno stare bene, per il resto vivo in diverse tonalita' di grigio e con un macigno sul petto. Sto vivendo un incubo e tra pochi giorni ne comincera' un altro, quello che vede me vivere in un posto e loro, la mia famiglia, in un altro.
> Quando mi saro' rassegnato a questo schifo, allora faro' le cose dei separati. Prima no, non sono un automa.


Io ti capisco perfettamente perché ho avuto la tua stessa percezione e so cosa vuol dire sentirsi violentati nell'esistenza. E' una sensazione che ti sconquassa l'anima, letteralmente.


----------



## sienne (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perche' io non sono separato, non mi sento separato, nella testa non sono separato, non me ne fregaun accidenti di fare le cose dei separati. Andare da solo con i bambini mi avrebbe rattristato il triplo. Non sono ancora pronto a gestire questo genere di cose.
> Forse e' poco chiaro un punto, o forse non riesco a farlo trasparire bene, ma io mi sento letteralmente violentato nella mia esistenza e nel mio progetto di vita. Ci sono pochissime cose che mi fanno stare bene, per il resto vivo in diverse tonalita' di grigio e con un macigno sul petto. Sto vivendo un incubo e tra pochi giorni ne comincera' un altro, quello che vede me vivere in un posto e loro, la mia famiglia, in un altro.
> Quando mi saro' rassegnato a questo schifo, allora faro' le cose dei separati. Prima no, non sono un automa.



Ciao

si, è una violenza ... un vero trauma. 
Mi dispiace tanto, per i momenti interminabili che vivi ... 
Prendi, giorno dopo giorno ... e non trascurarti ... 
Per quello che vale, un pensiero forte!


sienne


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una cosa brutta, ma io ogni volta che leggo deliri insensati come questo appiattisco le orecchie e snudo i canini, avvertendo una inusuale e urgente sete di sangue. Bisogna che ci lavori su, non è. Bello.


:up: .....invece dovremmo prendere ad esempio principessa....così risparmieremmo le nostre energie per.....lavori più utili.....sicuramente.

ps
ti dovrei dare verde per onestà intellettuale


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perche' io non sono separato, non mi sento separato, nella testa non sono separato, non me ne fregaun accidenti di fare le cose dei separati. Andare da solo con i bambini mi avrebbe rattristato il triplo. Non sono ancora pronto a gestire questo genere di cose.
> Forse e' poco chiaro un punto, o forse non riesco a farlo trasparire bene, ma io mi sento letteralmente violentato nella mia esistenza e nel mio progetto di vita. Ci sono pochissime cose che mi fanno stare bene, per il resto vivo in diverse tonalita' di grigio e con un macigno sul petto. Sto vivendo un incubo e tra pochi giorni ne comincera' un altro, quello che vede me vivere in un posto e loro, la mia famiglia, in un altro.
> Quando mi saro' rassegnato a questo schifo, allora faro' le cose dei separati. Prima no, non sono un automa.


Ma....a dirti la verità, invece, io l'avevo abbastanza capito.
per questo ad un certo punto ho avvalorato gli interventi di traccia.
mentre all'inizio l'impressione era stata che fosse soprattutto tua moglie a volere vacanze assieme, per i bambini....poi ho cominciato ad avere una sensazione del tutto diversa......inversa, quasi.
o che comunque la situazione fosse mooooolto più sfaccettata di come sembrava di primo acchito.

ci sono coppie non separate che, per ragioni di lavoro, equilibrio interpersonale o altro gestisco tranquillamente parte delle vacanze soli coi figli.

Tu dici che non sei pronto, ma non dipende solo da te.
attento, perché attaccandosi a certe situazioni si rischia di perderci tutti.

sempre per onestà intellettuale aggiungo che tu, se per certi versi mi ricordi me stessa,
per altri potresti essere anche simile al mio ex marito.2.

Mi dispiace davvero


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io ti capisco perfettamente perché ho avuto la tua stessa percezione e so cosa vuol dire sentirsi violentati nell'esistenza. E' una sensazione che ti sconquassa l'anima, letteralmente.


Anche io ho avuto la medesima percezione quando il mio ex marito.2 si ostinava a impormi la sua presenza, in casa e di fronte agli altri.
(non dico che stark si stia comportando come lui ehhh....ma che dovremmo considerare la questione, per quanto possibile, da più angolazioni)


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Perche' io non sono separato, non mi sento separato, nella testa non sono separato, non me ne fregaun accidenti di fare le cose dei separati. Andare da solo con i bambini mi avrebbe rattristato il triplo. Non sono ancora pronto a gestire questo genere di cose.
> Forse e' poco chiaro un punto, o forse non riesco a farlo trasparire bene, ma io mi sento letteralmente violentato nella mia esistenza e nel mio progetto di vita. Ci sono pochissime cose che mi fanno stare bene, per il resto vivo in diverse tonalita' di grigio e con un macigno sul petto. Sto vivendo un incubo e tra pochi giorni ne comincera' un altro, quello che vede me vivere in un posto e loro, la mia famiglia, in un altro.
> Quando mi saro' rassegnato a questo schifo, allora faro' le cose dei separati. Prima no, non sono un automa.



è una fase durissima della tua vita. Tieni botta per i piccoli e prenditi cura di te. È importante che tu ti prenda cura di te. Il macigno piano piano diventerà meno pesante. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' iniziata la trasformazione in NONNA......AUUUUUUUUUUUUU



vieni piú vicino, che voglio vederti meglio.


----------



## Stark72 (24 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto la medesima percezione quando il mio ex marito.2 si ostinava a impormi la sua presenza, in casa e di fronte agli altri.
> (non dico che stark si stia comportando come lui ehhh....ma che dovremmo considerare la questione, per quanto possibile, da più angolazioni)


Me ne sono andato di casa il primo di luglio. Un po' difficile parlare di presenza imposta. Le vacanze insieme le ha chieste lei in quanto gia' organizzate e io ho detto ok. Mai piu' frequentato nessuno degli amici con lei. Invece lei fino a stamattina parlava di tornare in montagna per natale contemplando anche la mia presenza.
Se mi avesse detto che non mi voleva in vacanza e fosse stata determinata sul punto, non sarei andato per non combinare casini, il che e' ben diverso dal decidere io di escludere lei per andare con i bambini.
Penso che sia impossibile camminare piu' in punta di piedi di quanto gia' faccia e rispettarla piu' di quanto stia facendo.
Se poi come canta "Elio e le storie tese", devo anche ficcarmi una scopa nel culo e ramazzarle per terra...beh no mi fermo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Me ne sono andato di casa il primo di luglio. Un po' difficile parlare di presenza imposta. Le vacanze insieme le ha chieste lei in quanto gia' organizzate e io ho detto ok. Mai piu' frequentato nessuno degli amici con lei. Invece lei fino a stamattina parlava di tornare in montagna per natale contemplando anche la mia presenza.
> Se mi avesse detto che non mi voleva in vacanza e fosse stata determinata sul punto, non sarei andato per non combinare casini, il che e' ben diverso dal decidere io di escludere lei per andare con i bambini.
> Penso che sia impossibile camminare piu' in punta di piedi di quanto gia' faccia e rispettarla piu' di quanto stia facendo.
> Se poi come canta "Elio e le storie tese", devo anche ficcarmi una scopa nel culo e ramazzarle per terra...beh no mi fermo.



le cose cambieranno di molto quando te ne sarai andato.
abbi fiducia.
non ha ancora percepito come sarà la sua vita quando sarà da sola ad occuparsi di tutto.


----------



## Horny (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Me ne sono andato di casa il primo di luglio. Un po' difficile parlare di presenza imposta. Le vacanze insieme le ha chieste lei in quanto gia' organizzate e io ho detto ok. Mai piu' frequentato nessuno degli amici con lei. Invece lei fino a stamattina parlava di tornare in montagna per natale contemplando anche la mia presenza.
> Se mi avesse detto che non mi voleva in vacanza e fosse stata determinata sul punto, non sarei andato per non combinare casini, il che e' ben diverso dal decidere io di escludere lei per andare con i bambini.
> *Penso che sia impossibile camminare piu' in punta di piedi di quanto gia' faccia e rispettarla piu' di quanto stia facendo.
> Se poi come canta "Elio e le storie tese", devo anche ficcarmi una scopa nel culo e ramazzarle per terra...beh no mi fermo*.


a no, veramente a me l'idea della vacanza, anche di pochi giorni, solo coi figli sarebbe venuta come espediente per rispettare maggiormente me stesso.
non ho scritto, o comunque non intendevo dire, che tu imponga la tua presenza come quel folle del mio ex.2 , anzi.
io a lui ho dovuto portare gli scatoloni nella nuova casa dopo DUE MESI che era affittata, e SETTE ANNI, che l'avevo lasciato.
quindi....
no. 
tuttavia, per certi versi, me lo ricordi.
alcune cose che scrivi di tua moglie, lui le direbbe di me, in certi momenti.
poi ne direbbe altre.
poi cadrebbe in eccessivo, inutile e faticoso scontro dialettico....(per evitare di rimanere sul punto....lui...tu non so, ma hai scritto che tua moglie telo ha 'rimproverato')............................................


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Me ne sono andato di casa il primo di luglio. Un po' difficile parlare di presenza imposta. Le vacanze insieme le ha chieste lei in quanto gia' organizzate e io ho detto ok. Mai piu' frequentato nessuno degli amici con lei. Invece lei fino a stamattina parlava di tornare in montagna per natale contemplando anche la mia presenza.
> Se mi avesse detto che non mi voleva in vacanza e fosse stata determinata sul punto, non sarei andato per non combinare casini, il che e' ben diverso dal decidere io di escludere lei per andare con i bambini.
> Penso che sia impossibile camminare piu' in punta di piedi di quanto gia' faccia e rispettarla piu' di quanto stia facendo.
> Se poi come canta "Elio e le storie tese", devo anche ficcarmi una scopa nel culo e ramazzarle per terra...beh no mi fermo.


Già programma le vacanze di NAtale ? :singleeye: io continuo a considerarti sempre molto corretto... Credo che lalla proposta di fare vacanze di natale insieme avrei a mandato a cagare il soggetto ( al tuo posto :carneval ... Ma io sono poco molto poco tollerante


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le cose cambieranno di molto quando te ne sarai andato.
> abbi fiducia.
> non ha ancora percepito come sarà la sua vita quando sarà da sola ad occuparsi di tutto.


Quoto ancora è inebriata dalla novità ...poi arriva la realtà che metterà entrambi alla prova


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

vieni a lavorare a londra che stai tranquillo che le vacanze a natale le vedi con il binocolo.

si lavora con passione il 25, il 26, il 31 e l'1 come se fosse un qualunque martedì dell'anno.


----------



## zanna (25 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Almeno questo e' stato il caso che ho vissuto. E per questo e' mio marito che si sta facendo aiutare da uno specialista. Io mi sono limitata a qualche seduta di sostegno per l'elaborazione del lutto del rapporto di coppia che credevo di avere.....
> 
> Questo non toglie che entrambi *all'interno del rapporto di coppia *abbiamo commesso errori e vissuto asimmetrie comunicative, ma nessuno di questi errori *doveva avere *come esito un tradimento, che invece e' stato la via di fuga da una situazione di disagio personale.


Strano ma anch'io devo "darla un pò in giro" ... indi ritieniti smeraldata :up:


----------



## Divì (25 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Strano ma anch'io devo "darla un pò in giro" ... indi ritieniti smeraldata :up:


 Me imbarazzata ringrazia, anche gli altri che, avendola gia' data in giro hanno potuto approvare


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Ciao stark

Glielo hai chiesto, come se lo immagina il tutto?
A quanto pare, o rimuove una parte ... 
o si è già fatta un'idea di come gestire il tutto. 
Forse, rimuove ... e tra poco realizzerà ... 

Prenditi molta cura di te ... 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (25 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao stark
> 
> Glielo hai chiesto, come se lo immagina il tutto?
> A quanto pare, o rimuove una parte ...
> ...


Non credo che le modalita' gestionali siano molto chiare neppure a lei.
Una cosa e' certa, mai e poi mai accetterei un ritorno dettato da difficolta' di gestione e quindi da un mero calcolo utilitaristico. Massima disponibilita' in tutto ma la frittata in padella se la gira lei.
Quanto a me...vivo con questo sottile stato di tristezza e senso di solitudine. Guardo le famigliole e le invidio.
Oggi camminavamo su un sentiero in alta quota, il mio passo e' piu' veloce e dopo un po' ero piu' avanti da solo e li ho aspettati per 10 minuti. In mezzo a quel silenzio in tutta quella bellezza, mi hanno assalito i soliti pensieri. Lei con lui, i mesi che sono passati, i mesi che varranno...ancora lei con lui, io messo da parte, io che non sono piu' nulla, l'indifferenza, la sensazione di essere un fantasma, la consapevolezza che devo lasciarla andare anche per ritrovare un pizzico di serenita', l'angoscia di non sentire piu'  tanta rabbia, l'angoscia di sentire che mi sto allontanando. La voglia incoerente di un abbraccio, di un segno di affetto.
Direi che proprio non va bene per il momento.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo che le modalita' gestionali siano molto chiare neppure a lei.
> Una cosa e' certa, mai e poi mai accetterei un ritorno dettato da difficolta' di gestione e quindi da un mero calcolo utilitaristico. Massima disponibilita' in tutto ma la frittata in padella se la gira lei.
> Quanto a me...vivo con questo sottile stato di tristezza e senso di solitudine. Guardo le famigliole e le invidio.
> Oggi camminavamo su un sentiero in alta quota, il mio passo e' piu' veloce e dopo un po' ero piu' avanti da solo e li ho aspettati per 10 minuti. In mezzo a quel silenzio in tutta quella bellezza, mi hanno assalito i soliti pensieri. Lei con lui, i mesi che sono passati, i mesi che varranno...ancora lei con lui, io messo da parte, io che non sono piu' nulla, l'indifferenza, la sensazione di essere un fantasma, la consapevolezza che devo lasciarla andare anche per ritrovare un pizzico di serenita', l'angoscia di non sentire piu'  tanta rabbia, l'angoscia di sentire che mi sto allontanando. La voglia incoerente di un abbraccio, di un segno di affetto.
> Direi che proprio non va bene per il momento.


Direi che non puoi nemmeno affrettare i tempi, lasciatelo suggerire da una tradita  Stark ci vuole tempo che immagino per te ora sia infinito e lontanissimo dalla soluzione ma arriva, se può consolarti per me è arrivato prima di quanto mi,aspettassi il tempo di una ritrovata serenità stavo li a rincorrerlo e poi un giorno mi sono resa conto che avevo voltato pagina, il passato era dietro ... cerca di non farti sopraffare dallo sconforto e quando devi smadonanare un po' o scrivere per sfogarti arrivi qui e scrivi di getto


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo che le modalita' gestionali siano molto chiare neppure a lei.
> Una cosa e' certa, mai e poi mai accetterei un ritorno dettato da difficolta' di gestione e quindi da un mero calcolo utilitaristico. Massima disponibilita' in tutto ma la frittata in padella se la gira lei.
> Quanto a me...vivo con questo sottile stato di tristezza e senso di solitudine. Guardo le famigliole e le invidio.
> Oggi camminavamo su un sentiero in alta quota, il mio passo e' piu' veloce e dopo un po' ero piu' avanti da solo e li ho aspettati per 10 minuti. In mezzo a quel silenzio in tutta quella bellezza, mi hanno assalito i soliti pensieri. Lei con lui, i mesi che sono passati, i mesi che varranno...ancora lei con lui, io messo da parte, io che non sono piu' nulla, l'indifferenza, la sensazione di essere un fantasma, la consapevolezza che devo lasciarla andare anche per ritrovare un pizzico di serenita', l'angoscia di non sentire piu'  tanta rabbia, l'angoscia di sentire che mi sto allontanando. La voglia incoerente di un abbraccio, di un segno di affetto.
> Direi che proprio non va bene per il momento.


Un pensiero di solidarietà e affetto.

In molti aspetti è comune a molti tradimenti.

La tristezza resterà il dolore per fortuna con i mesi...molti mesi.....si attenuera'.


Adesso è prematuro ma devi cominciare ad essere al centro dei tuoi pensieri. 
Partendo dal fatto che se stai bene tu staranno bene i tuoi bambini e supereranno meglio il dramma.

Goditi le montagne ed il silenzio.  Si diventa un po' orsi da traditi.  Si sta bene soli.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo che le modalita' gestionali siano molto chiare neppure a lei.
> Una cosa e' certa, mai e poi mai accetterei un ritorno dettato da difficolta' di gestione e quindi da un mero calcolo utilitaristico. Massima disponibilita' in tutto ma la frittata in padella se la gira lei.
> Quanto a me...vivo con questo sottile stato di tristezza e senso di solitudine. Guardo le famigliole e le invidio.
> *Oggi camminavamo su un sentiero in alta quota, il mio passo e' piu' veloce e dopo un po' ero piu' avanti da solo e li ho aspettati per 10 minuti. In mezzo a quel silenzio in tutta quella bellezza, mi hanno assalito i soliti pensieri. Lei con lui, i mesi che sono passati, i mesi che varranno...ancora lei con lui, io messo da parte, io che non sono piu' nulla, l'indifferenza, la sensazione di essere un fantasma, *la consapevolezza che devo lasciarla andare anche per ritrovare un pizzico di serenita', l'angoscia di non sentire piu'  tanta rabbia, l'angoscia di sentire che mi sto allontanando. La voglia incoerente di un abbraccio, di un segno di affetto.
> Direi che proprio non va bene per il momento.


Oddio, mi sembro io una quindicina di giorni fa.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Direi che non puoi nemmeno affrettare i tempi, lasciatelo suggerire da una tradita  Stark ci vuole tempo che immagino per te ora sia infinito e lontanissimo dalla soluzione ma arriva, se può consolarti per me è arrivato prima di quanto mi,aspettassi il tempo di una ritrovata serenità stavo li a rincorrerlo e poi un giorno mi sono resa conto che avevo voltato pagina, il passato era dietro ... cerca di non farti sopraffare dallo sconforto e quando devi smadonanare un po' o scrivere per sfogarti arrivi qui e scrivi di getto


Leggere questa cosa mi ha rincuorata. Tanto.
Ma vi siete lasciati o state ancora insieme?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Leggere questa cosa mi ha rincuorata. Tanto.
> Ma vi siete lasciati o state ancora insieme?


No lasciato  ma a prescindere bisogna ritrovare serenità in se stessi prima di iniziare qualsiasi altro percorso con un'altra persona


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo che le modalita' gestionali siano molto chiare neppure a lei.
> Una cosa e' certa, mai e poi mai accetterei un ritorno dettato da difficolta' di gestione e quindi da un mero calcolo utilitaristico. Massima disponibilita' in tutto ma la frittata in padella se la gira lei.
> Quanto a me...vivo con questo sottile stato di tristezza e senso di solitudine. Guardo le famigliole e le invidio.
> Oggi camminavamo su un sentiero in alta quota, il mio passo e' piu' veloce e dopo un po' ero piu' avanti da solo e li ho aspettati per 10 minuti. In mezzo a quel silenzio in tutta quella bellezza, mi hanno assalito i soliti pensieri. Lei con lui, i mesi che sono passati, i mesi che varranno...ancora lei con lui, io messo da parte, io che non sono piu' nulla, l'indifferenza, la sensazione di essere un fantasma, la consapevolezza che devo lasciarla andare anche per ritrovare un pizzico di serenita', l'angoscia di non sentire piu'  tanta rabbia, l'angoscia di sentire che mi sto allontanando. La voglia incoerente di un abbraccio, di un segno di affetto.
> Direi che proprio non va bene per il momento.


Provato anch'io.
Quoto gli altri commenti.
Sì, col tempo si accetta la situazione, qualunque sarà, e il dolore si attenua.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo che le modalita' gestionali siano molto chiare neppure a lei.
> Una cosa e' certa, mai e poi mai accetterei un ritorno dettato da difficolta' di gestione e quindi da un mero calcolo utilitaristico. Massima disponibilita' in tutto ma la frittata in padella se la gira lei.
> Quanto a me...vivo con questo sottile stato di tristezza e senso di solitudine. Guardo le famigliole e le invidio.
> Oggi camminavamo su un sentiero in alta quota, il mio passo e' piu' veloce e dopo un po' ero piu' avanti da solo e li ho aspettati per 10 minuti. In mezzo a quel silenzio in tutta quella bellezza, mi hanno assalito i soliti pensieri. Lei con lui, i mesi che sono passati, i mesi che varranno...ancora lei con lui, io messo da parte, io che non sono piu' nulla, l'indifferenza, la sensazione di essere un fantasma, la consapevolezza che devo lasciarla andare anche per ritrovare un pizzico di serenita', l'angoscia di non sentire piu'  tanta rabbia, l'angoscia di sentire che mi sto allontanando. La voglia incoerente di un abbraccio, di un segno di affetto.
> Direi che proprio non va bene per il momento.


Si chiamano Montagne Russe Emozionali Stark. Hanno la peculiarità di avere picchi molto alti e abissi molto profondi durante i primi giri, ma poi le curve si addolciscono, le salite e le discese si ammorbidiscono e si accorciano. Credo che non si smetta mai di starci sopra, ma col tempo (già sempre quel cazzo di tempo che dovrebbe curare tutto ma è più lento della Metro B durante le ore di punta dopo un alluvione) prima o poi neanche ti accorgerai degli sbalzi fra salite e discese.
Il balsamo per il cuore da usare in questi momenti però ce l'hai. Sono due. Hanno il nome dei tuoi figli.


----------



## Stark72 (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il balsamo per il cuore da usare in questi momenti però ce l'hai. Sono due. Hanno il nome dei tuoi figli.


Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


Ciao Stark,

con il pensiero, non sei solo su quella panchina. 
Sfogati! Sfogati ... anche dello sfogo uno si scoccia all'improvviso ... 

Mi dispiace tanto, per momenti così ... in tanti ci siamo passati.

Un pensiero forte!


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


Stark un abbraccio..
Piangere ti aiuta a buttare fuori e non sei un coglione
E non ho dubbi che i tuoi figli sappiano quanto in gamba sia il loro papá


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.



Questo non vuol dire non essere forti. Vuol dire recuperare energie quando ti sembra di non farcela più.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


Piangitele. E non c'entra niente la coglionaggine nel farlo.

Solo. Che lei non si accorga neanche della parvenza di un occhio lucido. Se proprio non puoi, torna quando tutti dormono. Ma non tornare a desso. O fra cinque minuti. E se lei dovesse chiedere dove sei stato, un bel Cazzi miei ci sta tutto.


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


Non sei un coglione... sei una persona, un essere umano, fatto anche di sentimenti...
Sfogati, sfoga la tensione e ti sentirai meglio dopo... starai anche meglio con i tuoi figli.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


Vai dentro che fa freddo!! E vedrai che, vedendoli, ritroverai quel tipo di forza di cui hai bisogno.


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No lasciato  ma a prescindere bisogna ritrovare serenità in se stessi prima di iniziare qualsiasi altro percorso con un'altra persona


Concordo!


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


Ti capisco benissimo, e per quello che ti possa servire, ti abbraccio!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Gia', mi dispiace tanto per loro, ma tanto. Il loro papa' non e' per niente forte, e' un'ora e mezza che se ne sta seduto in una panchina all'inizio del bosco a piangere come uun coglione invece di godersi la cena con loro. E' che stasera mi e' presa male. Fanculo al mondo e a quelli come me.


Ma no  fanculo ai super uomini ( che peraltro non esistono ) ... ha detto bene il tuba si sta  sulle montagne russe ed all'inizio veramente ci si sente sbattuti ovunque ma vedrai troverai il modo di superare, e se ti va di piangere sfogati non può che farti bene, un abbraccio grandissimo :abbraccio:


----------



## Stark72 (25 Agosto 2014)

Grazie a tutti per l'appoggio morale, vi abbraccio tutti idealmente. E scusate se di tanto in tanto sono deprimente, e dire che di carattere sono l'esatto opposto. Quando sara' passata conoscerete la parte migliore di me, se sara' ancora la stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'appoggio morale, vi abbraccio tutti idealmente. E scusate se di tanto in tanto sono deprimente, e dire che di carattere sono l'esatto opposto. Quando sara' passata conoscerete la parte migliore di me, se sara' ancora la stessa.


Qui a turno mi sa che siamo tutti deprimenti. Quindi sei in buona compagnia 
Arriveranno tempi migliori, ne sono certa


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'appoggio morale, vi abbraccio tutti idealmente. E scusate se di tanto in tanto sono deprimente, e dire che di carattere sono l'esatto opposto. Quando sara' passata conoscerete la parte migliore di me, se sara' ancora la stessa.


Tu abbi fiducia in te stesso, nei tuoi affetti più cari che restano i figli e nel tempo che in un modo o nell'altro sa aggiustare ogni cosa


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'appoggio morale, vi abbraccio tutti idealmente. E scusate se di tanto in tanto sono deprimente, e dire che di carattere sono l'esatto opposto. Quando sara' passata conoscerete la parte migliore di me, se sara' ancora la stessa.


Va che il deprimente è ben altro!!
Forza!!!


----------



## Trinità (25 Agosto 2014)

Caro Stark,

le lacrime versate da mia moglie,dopo il mio tradimento, si stanno riversando
tutte su di me.
Ti posso assicurare che le sento scottare nel mio cuore,ed ogni giorno bruciano sempre più...
E non posso fare nulla per guarirle e continuo tutti i goirni a pensare al suo dolore e continuo e continuo....
Se un giorno mi sarà data la scelta se subire tonnellate di male piuttosto che farne un solo grammo, beh allora
dirò fatemene pure di male ma mai ne farò!Mai più!

Ora che passi per sentieri di alta quota, sappi che in quei luoghi vivono animali che affrontano ogni genere
di avversità per sopravvivere, uno di questi è il Gallo Cedrone, di lui si dice che resta fedele alla sua compagna 
per tutta la vita.....
Tu sei un uomo fedele, intelligente, con due bellissimi figli, alza gl'occhi al cielo e piangi pure, piangi perchè 
le lacrime servano a guarire la ferita.
Come al solito ti mando una pacca virtuale sulla spalla e Ti dico non avere paura che il male è di passaggio ed 
ogni cosa evolve al BENE.
ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Caro Stark,
> 
> le lacrime versate da mia moglie,dopo il mio tradimento, si stanno riversando
> tutte su di me.
> ...


Ma non vi ricorda un po' Ultimo con un italiano lievemente migliore?


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vi ricorda un po' Ultimo con un italiano lievemente migliore?



In effetti. Un qualcosa c'è ...


----------



## Nicka (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vi ricorda un po' Ultimo con un italiano lievemente migliore?


A me più che altro fa scendere il latte alle palle a volte...


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'appoggio morale, vi abbraccio tutti idealmente. E scusate se di tanto in tanto sono deprimente, e dire che di carattere sono l'esatto opposto. Quando sara' passata conoscerete la parte migliore di me, se sara' ancora la stessa.



Ciao Stark

non buttarti giù ... non tu sei deprimente, ma la situazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (25 Agosto 2014)

Aggiungo un'altra cosa Stark, per vincere molte volte si deve perdere.Tu in un modo io in un altro....
Gl'ultimi saranno i primi..
Forza e coraggio sempre, l'alta quota è comunque un ottima medicina, stai su di morale non deprimerti
ci sono moltissime persone che ti vogliono bene.........il mio pensiero è lì con Te.
ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vi ricorda un po' Ultimo con un italiano lievemente migliore?



no. A me ricorda il mio catechista. Credo di essere una delle poche persone al mondo ad aver mollato catechismo e aver fatto l'esame da privatista per la Cresima. Sono serissima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'appoggio morale, vi abbraccio tutti idealmente. E scusate se di tanto in tanto sono deprimente, e dire che di carattere sono l'esatto opposto. Quando sara' passata conoscerete la parte migliore di me, se sara' ancora la stessa.



non sei affatto deprimente. Hai il vuoto sotto i piedi adesso, ma piano piano riuscirai a poggiarli su una base solida. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. A me ricorda il mio catechista. Credo di essere una delle poche persone al mondo ad aver mollato catechismo e aver fatto l'esame da privatista per la Cresima. Sono serissima.


Ma giusto perchè tu con quell'altro caso umano, bontà tua e dello stramaledetto volontariato coi disagiati che mai ti si porta via, ancora ti ci scrivi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma giusto perchè tu con quell'altro caso umano, bontà tua e dello stramaledetto volontariato coi disagiati che mai ti si porta via, ancora ti ci scrivi.




É incomprensibile questo tuo accanirti contro il volontariato degli altri quando sei il primo a farlo


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> É incomprensibile questo tuo accanirti contro il volontariato degli altri quando sei il primo a farlo


Chi Joey? E che farebbe?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> É incomprensibile questo tuo accanirti contro il volontariato degli altri quando sei il primo a farlo


Ah, però. A chi?


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, però. A chi?


Ecco, mi pareva strano......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, però. A chi?





In generale. Segnalare il disagio altrui ai diretti interessati in primis e poi a quanti leggono, con costanza e senza avere ritorno e riscontro perché a) non è un lavoro retribuito e b) non sembra ottenere risultati apprezzabili é  volontariato allo stato puro.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In generale. Segnalare il disagio altrui ai diretti interessati in primis e poi a quanti leggono, con costanza e senza avere ritorno e riscontro perché a) non è un lavoro retribuito e b) non sembra ottenere risultati apprezzabili é volontariato allo stato puro.


E' vero, dovrebbero darmi il nobel per la pace (o al limite per i diritti umani). Che mondo infame. Sui risultati apprezzabili non sono d'accordo: guarda come stai incarognita.


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Aggiungo un'altra cosa Stark, per vincere molte volte si deve perdere.Tu in un modo io in un altro....
> *Gl'ultimi saranno i primi..*
> Forza e coraggio sempre, l'alta quota è comunque un ottima medicina, stai su di morale non deprimerti
> ci sono moltissime persone che ti vogliono bene.........il mio pensiero è lì con Te.
> ciao


Dici? A me pare che il mondo racconti tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dici? A me pare che il mondo racconti tutta un'altra cosa.


eh ma si parlava del regno dei cieli. In caso dovessi capitarci ti faccio sapere se funziona davvero così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero, dovrebbero darmi il nobel per la pace (o al limite per i diritti umani). Che mondo infame. Sui risultati apprezzabili non sono d'accordo: guarda come stai incarognita.



Non più del solito. 
Anche se lavoro con delle carogne infami, effettivamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> É incomprensibile questo tuo accanirti contro il volontariato degli altri quando sei il primo a farlo


l'ho sempre pensato pure io. Ma forse la sua è modestia.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dici? A me pare che il mondo racconti tutta un'altra cosa.


Trinita ama le citazioni..


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma si parlava del regno dei cieli. In caso dovessi capitarci ti faccio sapere se funziona davvero così.


ah beh...  lassù può darsi, ma ammesso che questo fantomatico regno esista davvero, non abbiamo nessuna garanzia che le cose debbano andare differentemente da qui. Se scopro delle mele marce in cima a una cassetta di frutta, non è che per giusta compensazione vado a pensare che nel fondo saranno tutte sane e belle...


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trinita ama le citazioni..


Trinità... la mano sinistra del diavolo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non più del solito.
> Anche se lavoro con delle carogne infami, effettivamente.


Macchè.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ho sempre pensato pure io. Ma forse la sua è modestia.


Ma quando dico che dovrebbero retribuirmi per il bene che faccio sarei modesto? Ma che cazzo ci strovi a tenere rapporti con un palese beone, scemo come la merda e falso come i soldi di cioccolato? Ou. Io se faccio beneficenza (com'è noto) la faccio con gli handicappati veri. Quelli che dice Chiaretta nostra li suono e basta. E s'incarogniscono (vedi sempre Chiaretta). Non è volontariato, è napalm.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando dico che dovrebbero retribuirmi per il bene che faccio sarei modesto? Ma che cazzo ci strovi a tenere rapporti con un palese beone, scemo come la merda e falso come i soldi di cioccolato? Ou. Io se faccio beneficenza (com'è noto) la faccio con gli handicappati veri. Quelli che dice Chiaretta nostra li suono e basta. E s'incarogniscono (vedi sempre Chiaretta). Non è volontariato, è napalm.



Ma dai, rincoglionito )))) che vuoi suonare.
Fatti pagare le prestazioni sessuali piuttosto.
L'hai già preso il caffè? Da come scrivi no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando dico che dovrebbero retribuirmi per il bene che faccio sarei modesto? Ma che cazzo ci strovi a tenere rapporti con un palese beone, scemo come la merda e falso come i soldi di cioccolato? Ou. Io se faccio beneficenza (com'è noto) la faccio con gli handicappati veri. Quelli che dice Chiaretta nostra li suono e basta. E s'incarogniscono (vedi sempre Chiaretta). Non è volontariato, è napalm.


Ma guarda tu come ti ingegni per sminuire i tuoi meriti. Secondo me sei pronto per la canonizzazione. Beato JB.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dai, rincoglionito )))) che vuoi suonare.
> Fatti pagare le prestazioni sessuali piuttosto.
> L'hai già preso il caffè? Da come scrivi no.


Qualcuna in effetti mi ha suggerito che dovrei farlo. Casomai ci penso mentre prendo un caffè.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda tu come ti ingegni per sminuire i tuoi meriti. Secondo me sei pronto per la canonizzazione. Beato JB.


Vaffanculo tu, i pm che ti mandi con i disagiati, la tua mezz'età ridicola e sfigata da vorreimanonpossoseparataconfiglidonnacoraggiodisagiata che alla fine non combina mai un cazzo che non è in grado e trova molto meglio fare la balia a qualche imbecille che almeno è rassicurante, e che si stupisce pure se tutto il mondo la chiama zia quando è nonna da almeno vent'anni buoni. E non mi sminuisco certo, anzi, mi aspetto un bacino. Forza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vaffanculo tu, i pm che ti mandi con i disagiati, la tua mezz'età ridicola e sfigata da vorreimanonpossoseparataconfiglidonnacoraggiodisagiata che alla fine non combina mai un cazzo che non è in grado e trova molto meglio fare la balia a qualche imbecille che almeno è rassicurante, e che si stupisce pure se tutto il mondo la chiama zia quando è nonna da almeno vent'anni buoni.


sì capoccetta, hai ragione. Ma adesso calmati, eh? che poi ti aumentano gli acidi gastrici che, quando li elimini, danno il fastidioso effetto che ben conosci.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì capoccetta, hai ragione. Ma adesso calmati, eh? che poi ti aumentano gli acidi gastrici che, quando li elimini, danno il fastidioso effetto che ben conosci.


Macchè, io mi depuro con Uliveto e faccio anche tanta plin plin.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Certo, si lavora su quello.
> Mai detto che sia una persona pessima, è con me che è stata pessima, ma io sono una piccola porzione di umanità. Il resto dell'umanità sarà sicuramente più bravo di me a tirar fuori tutto ciò che di buono c'è in lei.




Vi sono persone che non riescono a un certo punto della loro vita a sopportare il peso delle responsabilità che si sono assunte. Un matrimonio, i figli...
La paura di invecchiare, che va in parallelo con quella di morire,  ci rende paurosamente deboli.
Alle angosce del presente, alla paura del futuro, si preferisce rimettere in gioco il passato, recuperando la spensieratezza (spesso solo vagheggiata nei ricordi) dell'adolescenza, della prima gioventù.
Per portare avanti un matrimonio, il ruolo di madre (e successivamente anche quello di nonna) che si è scelto a un certo punto della nostra vita non occorre solo l'amore ma molta determinazione, forza di volontà, capacità e resistenza.
Che non tutte ( o tutti in generale) hanno o conservano per sempre. 
Nessuno ci obbliga a sposarci o a fare figli, la società attuale non colpevolizza più chi sceglie una vita da single come un tempo. Ma d'abitudine ci si sposa e si fanno figli con l'incoscienza di chi non comprende quale sarà il peso effettivo che avranno queste scelte nella nostra vita.
I sensi di colpa hanno indotto tua moglie a scaricarsi la coscienza: poteva vivere ugualmente la sua storia clandestinamente per il tempo che riteneva necessario, senza far male ad alcuno, d'altronde anche l'amante non è libero sentimentalmente, a che pro, quindi tutto questo? Probabilmente vi è anche il desiderio di vivere questa storia extraconiugale senza le paure e le ansie che la clandestinità avrebbe amplificato. 
Io vedo tua moglie come una persona debole, pertanto incapace di fare scelte per lei dolorose: cerca di mantenere ancora con te un legame, per non perdere nulla, nella vana ricerca di un proprio spazio di vita egoisticamente il più generoso possibile con se stessa. Debole e conseguentemente egoista.
Non una cattiva persona, come giustamente dici tu.
Mi piacciono anche altre cose che hai scritto. E anch'io come te credo si prenderà una tranvata al momento opportuno.
Ma questo la renderà più forte?
O solo un poco più disperata?


----------



## disincantata (26 Agosto 2014)

Non manca molto tempo. Pochi mesi e si pentira'.

Magari troppo tardi.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non manca molto tempo. Pochi mesi e si pentira'.
> 
> Magari troppo tardi.



Già, ma non lo capirà.
Darà la colpa a lui, o a chissà che altro accidente...

Io mi avvicino ai cinquanta. Ricordo le coppie di una volta, quelle della generazione nate ai primi del novecento.
Coppie eterne. Non è che fossero tutte felici. Non è che si amassero di più.
E' che in fin dei conti si accettavano per quel che erano.
La vecchiaia e la morte erano presenti nella vita.
Si facevano tot figli e la metà morivano. A 40 anni si era a volte già nonni. Una polmonite ti portava via a 30 anni.
Ma se sopravvivevi il tuo ruolo di vecchio, di nonno, di genitore, di marito o moglie nella società aveva il suo (giusto) peso. Il tuo ruolo era praticamente predeterminato. Ma si era davvero meno liberi, in sostanza?
Ora, se non sei sempre giovane, piacente, curato, seducente, di successo sei destinato all'oblio.
Guardate anche la storia delle pensioni: ci hanno tolto la possibilità di essere nonni, ci hanno detto di lavorare fino a 70 anni, perché a 70 anni... non si è vecchi. 
E se non si è vecchi a 70 anni a 40 si è probabilmente giovani, e d'altronde se tanti iniziano a lavorare seriamente a 35 anni, dopo la laurea, la specialità, gli stage, il precariato (il posto fisso a un certo punto era diventato così fuori moda, era roba da Fantozzi, eh... come lo rimpiangeremo)... l'adolescenza con la sua teorica vanità e l'assenza di responsabilità diventa una condizione abbastanza prolungata nel tempo. 
Tutti i ruoli quindi sono stati sovvertiti.
E hanno anche perso la loro importanza.
Puoi essere sposato, divorziato, madre, padre, single, non vi è più alcuna differenza.
Il che se in linea teorica è un bel progresso e un deciso aumento delle libertà individuali (ma questo rafforza la società o la indebolisce, alla lunga?), porta al paradosso in alcuni casi che ti trovi per tutta la vita a inseguire la precarietà più vantaggiosa. Il che vuol dire all'alba dell'invecchiamento, già genitori, rimettere in discussione tutto, causando la sofferenza altrui, del marito coinvolto in questa storia suo malgrado, dei figli... 
Già, ma cosa è meglio, allora?
L'ipocrisia di chi andava avanti malgrado tutto (le corna ci son sempre state...), non facendo mai crollare la famiglia (il primo mattone della società) o la schiettezza un po' opportunista (facile mandare via di casa un marito tradendolo...) di oggi, che disgrega, frantuma, ma probabilmente fa anche crescere... il pil?
Bella domanda.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Già, ma non lo capirà.
> Darà la colpa a lui, o a chissà che altro accidente...
> 
> Io mi avvicino ai cinquanta. Ricordo le coppie di una volta, quelle della generazione nate ai primi del novecento.
> ...


Ti posso menare?


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti posso menare?


No, però puoi rispondere.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, però puoi rispondere.


gli è che tu hai una sorprendente capacità di mandarmi fuori dai gangheri.   su questa cosa devo rifletterci su.

tutto bene a casa?


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *gli è che tu hai una sorprendente capacità di mandarmi fuori dai gangher*i.   su questa cosa devo rifletterci su.
> 
> tutto bene a casa?


Il che mi fa anche piacere: se scrivessi cose che piacciono a tutti probabilmente non costituirebbero un punto di partenza per eventuali discussioni. E discutere significa confrontarsi e di conseguenza comprendere oltre le apparenze o i personali inganni.
Si è su un forum - generalmente - anche per questo.
Quindi amo anche le risposte del tutto in disaccordo con quello che scrivo (a volte provoco anche apposta...).
Poi per mio puro narcisismo adoro quelle in totale accordo, si intende.
Apprezzo comunque se da un incipit nasce un approfondimento di un argomento che mi interessa.
Lo avrai notato, tutte le storie raccontate si assomigliano nei tratti.
In fin dei conti siamo tutti un po' conformisti, anche quando pretendiamo di essere liberi.
Ma a che modello ci stiamo conformando, ora?
A casa bene, direi.


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Già, ma non lo capirà.
> Darà la colpa a lui, o a chissà che altro accidente...
> 
> Io mi avvicino ai cinquanta. Ricordo le coppie di una volta, quelle della generazione nate ai primi del novecento.
> ...


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che tu hai una sorprendente capacità di mandarmi fuori dai gangheri.   su questa cosa devo rifletterci su.
> 
> tutto bene a casa?



Nel mio condominio, a 12 anni dalla costituzione, sta andando tutto a puttane.
Quasi la metà delle giovani coppie di allora si è separata.
Chi con prole, chi senza.
Attualmente è gestito solo da alcune persone anziane. Con le paranoie di chi ha scarso interesse a progettare troppo in là nel futuro, ma tende a risparmiare per il presente.
Quando mia moglie mi ha tradito, io stesso mi sono disinteressato di tutto. 
I nuovi arrivati si disinteressano della gestione, lasciandola tutta in mano ai vecchi, vuoi perché non sono stati coinvolti, vuoi perché hanno altro per la testa (i soliti cazzi propri).

Il condominio è una piccola società, in fin dei conti.

Poi possiamo ragionare che l'Italia va male per il debito pubblico, per l'euro, per lo spread, per colpa della Germania, degli USA, di Berlusconi, di Renzi, dei partiti, della mafia, del fiscal compact...
Per me va male perché ognuno di noi si fa (di necessità o per scelta) i cazzi propri senza pensare agli altri di cui ha comunque la responsabilità essendo parte di una società. Che sia anche solo una famiglia che si è scelto di costituire.
Quindi... a che modello ci stiamo ( o ci stanno) conformando?


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio condominio, a 12 anni dalla costituzione, sta andando tutto a puttane.
> Quasi la metà delle giovani coppie di allora si è separata.
> Chi con prole, chi senza.
> Attualmente è gestito solo da alcune persone anziane. Con le paranoie di chi ha scarso interesse a progettare troppo in là nel futuro, ma tende a risparmiare per il presente.
> ...


intanto cercatevi un amministratore decente.   oppure proponiti tu come tale, se il condominio ha meno di 8 proprietari.

avrai la chance di iniziare a proporre un modello decente,partendo dal basso


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto cercatevi un amministratore decente.   oppure proponiti tu come tale, se il condominio ha meno di 8 proprietari.
> 
> avrai la chance di iniziare a proporre un modello decente,partendo dal basso


Impossibile per ora, nelle assemblee non raggiungiamo più il numero sufficiente per cambiare gestione.
L'ultima volta l'assemblea non si è neppure potuta fare perché eravamo sotto in percentuale.
Ci sono 35 appartamenti.
Attualmente visti i problemi ho scelto di non pagare le spese condominiali extra.
Una specie di sciopero fiscale.
Il modello del condominio l'ho usato in senso metaforico. Per far comprendere in dimensioni minime le conseguenze dei comportamenti delle singole persone sulla società che li comprende.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Impossibile per ora, nelle assemblee non raggiungiamo più il numero sufficiente per cambiare gestione.
> L'ultima volta l'assemblea non si è neppure potuta fare perché eravamo sotto in percentuale.
> Ci sono 35 appartamenti.
> Attualmente visti i problemi ho scelto di non pagare le spese condominiali extra.
> ...


se non raggiungete nemmeno i minimi per l'assemblea ordinaria,puoi sempre rivolgerti al giudice civile.   chè almeno l'assembela ordinaria per il rendiconto annuale e la nomina dell'amministratore la dovete fare per legge e con 35 appartamenti,se non sono tutti dello stesso proprietario,vi serve anche un amministratore di spessore.

cercando di tornare IT,il discorso sulle conseguenze dei comportamenti individuali,Stark le sta pagando in prima persona.

semmai 6 tu che dovresti riflettere sulle sue,di scelte


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> cercando di tornare IT,*il discorso sulle conseguenze dei comportamenti individuali,Stark le sta pagando in prima persona.*
> 
> semmai 6 tu che dovresti riflettere sulle sue,di scelte


Infatti.
Ma non solo lui. 
Stark a mio parere è ancora forte e determinato, molto più di sua moglie.
Credo stia facendo delle scelte di cui è sufficientemente consapevole.
Malgrado questo è destinato a soffrire. 
Ciò non esclude che a tempo debito, questa sofferenza non ricada anche sulla moglie.
Ma non è maggior gaudio ora il saperlo (o prospettarlo).
A quell'epoca forse un'altra famiglia sarà finita, con le inevitabili conseguenze.
La nostra società si sta atomizzando gradualmente e progressivamente.
Non è un discorso reazionario, il mio, non rimpiango "i bei tempi andati".
Sto riflettendo sulle conseguenze dei cambiamenti attuali in seno alla società e delle singole scelte, e dove ci stanno portando lentamente.
Fantozzi è stato per anni un modello ridicolo, negativo, oggetto di scherno.
Fantozzi aveva un triste lavoro a vita, una moglie brutta, una figlia orrenda, una macchina sfigata, una collega che tampinava a vita, e una vuota vita da pensionato in cui si trovava a rimpiangere la vita lavorativa.
Per anni ci siamo allontanati con disgusto da quel modello, che rappresentava il travet più diffuso nei ceti impiegatizi non ancora medi di quegli anni.
Ora, Fantozzi non esiste più.
Finalmente?
Il ceto che l'ha sostituito ha un lavoro precario, è single, divorziato o convive, ha figli di precedenti matrimoni, o non ne ha, guida col car sharing o una macchina cool per darsi un tono, non avrà mai la pensione. Non è più ridicolo, certo. Non lo è come modello, almeno.
Fantozzi in fin dei conti a dispetto di quello che diceva (si vantava di sopravvivere in una società che gli era ostile) non ce l'ha fatta: è morto, scomparso praticamente dalla scena negli ultimi decenni.
Ora ci troviamo a fare i conti con una precarietà che è modello di vita.
Ma che è anche molto dolorosa. 
Stark, o tutti quelli nella sua situazione, che padri e mariti (o viceversa) si trovano loro malgrado a subire le scelte di una moglie (o marito) andata in crisi esistenziale (non parlatemi di amore o cotta verso il collega, qui abbiamo ancora lei che fa l'adolescente di ritorno), non trovano alcun supporto materiale.
Possono solo sperare che non sia un disastro totale.
Certo, ci si può separare.
Trovarsi una nuova casa (se ce la si fa economicamente), una nuova compagna, forse rifarsi una nuova famiglia.
Rimettersi in gioco. 
OK: a 20, 30 anni non è un problema.
Ma a 50?
E fateci godere qualche anno di "sicurezza" e tranquillità nella vita!
Che la precarietà te la godi quando sei giovane.
Dopo, con gli anni, è solo un affanno.
Alla fine mi viene da dire "E fatevi 'sti amanti senza rompere troppo il cazzo e disgregare famiglie..."
Non sarà politically correct, però...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma non solo lui.
> Stark a mio parere è ancora forte e determinato, molto più di sua moglie.
> Credo stia facendo delle scelte di cui è sufficientemente consapevole.
> ...


Ho tagliato l'analisi sociologica perché pur non trovandola del tutto campata in aria, anzi con intelligenti intuizioni, (però ci si potrebbe domandare perché in situazione di precarietà generale si tenda a trasferire questa precarietà anche nel privato, quando potrebbe essere "l'isola felice" della stabilità e della sicurezza.) mi pare distragga del caso di Stark.
Stark dice che sono una situazione che consente loro la separazione senza disastri economici.
La moglie, per me, non se la sente di accettare una sua propria ambiguità, vuole sentirsi onesta nel tradimento e per questo sta facendo questo disastro perché non riconosce la sua fragilità di fronte alle emozioni e la possibilità di provare sentimenti per uomini diversi. Il "ci sbatterà il muso" che tanti hanno condiviso esprime questa idea che lei stia credendo di volare mentre sta solo facendo un salto.


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma non solo lui.
> Stark a mio parere è ancora forte e determinato, molto più di sua moglie.
> Credo stia facendo delle scelte di cui è sufficientemente consapevole.
> ...



La moglie di Stark gli ha detto che non lo ama più.
io non so se sia vero che non lo ama più, di sicuro moltissime donne, fino a pochi anni fa, non amavano più il marito ma se lo dovevano tenere per forza.
il discorso che fai è reazionario, anche se dici di no, e non tiene conto del fatto che quella tranquillità di cui parli spesso era semplice imposizione familiare e/o sociale.
a questo punto perché non tornare ai matrimoni combinati? è stata un'istituzione che ha retto per secoli.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> La moglie di Stark gli ha detto che non lo ama più.
> io non so se sia vero che non lo ama più, di sicuro moltissime donne, fino a pochi anni fa, non amavano più il marito ma se lo dovevano tenere per forza.
> il discorso che fai è reazionario, anche se dici di no, e non tiene conto del fatto che quella tranquillità di cui parli spesso era semplice imposizione familiare e/o sociale.
> a questo punto perché non tornare ai matrimoni combinati? è stata un'istituzione che ha retto per secoli.


Tra poter scegliere di non vivere in un matrimonio trappola, arido e triste e cercare l'amore batticuore con un paio o più di figli c'è una bella differenza.


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tagliato l'analisi sociologica perché pur non trovandola del tutto campata in aria, anzi con intelligenti intuizioni, (però ci si potrebbe domandare perché in situazione di precarietà generale si tenda a trasferire questa precarietà anche nel privato, quando potrebbe essere "l'isola felice" della stabilità e della sicurezza.) mi pare distragga del caso di Stark.
> Stark dice che sono una situazione che consente loro la separazione senza disastri economici.
> La moglie, per me, non se la sente di accettare una sua propria ambiguità, vuole sentirsi onesta nel tradimento e per questo sta facendo questo disastro perché non riconosce la sua fragilità di fronte alle emozioni e la possibilità di provare sentimenti per uomini diversi. Il "ci sbatterà il muso" che tanti hanno condiviso esprime questa idea che lei stia credendo di volare mentre sta solo facendo un salto.


Probabilmente vuol essere finalmente pulita e cristallina ai propri occhi ... :up:


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra poter scegliere di non vivere in un matrimonio trappola, arido e triste e cercare l'amore batticuore con un paio o più di figli c'è una bella differenza.


Soprattutto saimo veramente sicuri che il loro matrimonio sia trappola, arido e triste ... o è una sua giustificazione? Come se i figli fossero considerati alla stregua di errori di giuventù :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra poter scegliere di non vivere in un matrimonio trappola, arido e triste e cercare l'amore batticuore con un paio o più di figli c'è una bella differenza.



Questo sì, semplicemente non credo vada fatta l'apologia di un tempo in cui molti matrimoni non finivano perché non si poteva e basta, soprattutto per scelta di una donna.
Poi, per tornare IT, non so se quello che dice la moglie di Stark sia vero e chiaramente non posso sapere come finirà questa loro crisi. Non voglio portare sfiga a nessuno, ma può accadere che una moglie smetta di amare il proprio marito e viceversa, anche se di mezza età ecc. Questo non significa che certi comportamenti negligenti nei confronti dei figli [che da quello che dice Stark per adesso nemmeno ci sono] o ripetute scorrettezze nei confronti del coniuge siano giustificabili, eh.
ogni situazione è diversa ma rimpiangere l'ipocrisia di matrimoni che erano soltanto gabbie lo considero un errore.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tagliato l'analisi sociologica perché pur non trovandola del tutto campata in aria, anzi con intelligenti intuizioni, (però ci si potrebbe domandare perché in situazione di precarietà generale si tenda a trasferire questa precarietà anche nel privato, quando potrebbe essere "l'isola felice" della stabilità e della sicurezza.) mi pare distragga del caso di Stark.
> Stark dice che sono una situazione che consente loro la separazione senza disastri economici.
> La moglie, per me, non se la sente di accettare una sua propria ambiguità, vuole sentirsi onesta nel tradimento e per questo sta facendo questo disastro perché non riconosce la sua fragilità di fronte alle emozioni e la possibilità di provare sentimenti per uomini diversi. Il "ci sbatterà il muso" che tanti hanno condiviso esprime questa idea che lei stia credendo di volare mentre sta solo facendo un salto.



Ed è anche a questo modello sentimentale a cui stavo facendo riferimento.
In fin dei conti se fosse conscia delle conseguenze (ovvero se non avesse sposato aprioristicamente la causa dell'"onestà" nel tradimento, che è anche un modo per trasferire sugli altri ansie e sensi di colpa) e consapevole che la sua fragilità emotiva è la stessa di tante altre persone nella sua situazione probabilmente non avrebbe agito in quella maniera.
Nella maniera più disincantata che mi è possibile, il matrimonio non è solo un'unione "amorosa", anche se è un'esigenza che nasce da un sentimento tra due persone.
E' un contratto  per cui si condividono beni, si allevano e educano i figli, ci si aiuta e assiste da malati, indigenti, anziani. Eppure tutti noi ne vediamo solo i risvolti sentimentali, decidendone l'esito anche nefasto qualora vi siano delle variazioni in essi.
In poche parole, non ci stupisce sentirci dire "Abbiamo un mutuo quarantennale, due figli in età scolare, io ho perso il lavoro, ma siccome mi sono innamorata del collega, ti lascio (io), per cui tu (tu) te ne esci di casa".
Al limite si commenta "che stronza" delegando tutte le responsabilità alla singola persona, quando per tutta la vita ci siamo sorbiti articoli di giornali, trame di film, opinionisti e star, testi di canzoni, che ci hanno proposto l'idea di questo amore da inseguire a tutti i costi per tutta la vita. Costi che spesso non siamo solo noi a pagare.
Modello che ho ritenuto anch'io adeguato anni fa, perché più vicino all'ideale di libertà e di vita che mi ero costruito (o che mi hanno insegnato?). Senza però rendermi conto delle conseguenze nel tempo. 
Lungi da me fare l'apologia dell'ipocrisia. E non è neanche da tutti riuscire a definire una coppia aperta quando se ne ravvede la necessità. Però siamo giunti in questa fase senza alcun rimedio per quando le cose vanno male: il modello proposto non  è sufficientemente forte rispetto a quello precedente.
E' la stessa situazione che si è creata nel mondo del lavoro: dalla flessibilità si è passati immediatamente alla precarietà. Quando tutto va bene, va bene, quando va male non ci sono più rimedi. Quindi ti trovi 50enni esclusi dal mondo del lavoro e pure dalla pensione, e che a differenza di qualche decennio fa si trovano a dover campare in una società atomizzata che li esclude. Cosa che renderebbe necessario un welfare molto forte e ingombrante per far fronte ai problemi dei singoli. Nella realtà si va pure nella direzione contraria.
Idem per la famiglia. Non ci si è resi conto che - proprio come hai detto tu, alla fine - essa dovrebbe essere il baluardo contro la precarietà economica, anzi, dovrebbe essere sempre più una famiglia allargata ai vari livelli di parentela (situazione ancora diffusa nei paesi più poveri). Insomma, il modello di coppia in auge ora è ancora debole e necessiterebbe di aggiustamenti che lo rendano più concreto. Ovviamente, questo non sta accadendo.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> La moglie di Stark gli ha detto che non lo ama più.
> io non so se sia vero che non lo ama più, *di sicuro moltissime donne, fino a pochi anni fa, non amavano più il marito ma se lo dovevano tenere per forza.*
> il discorso che fai è reazionario, anche se dici di no, e non tiene conto del fatto che quella tranquillità di cui parli spesso era semplice imposizione familiare e/o sociale.
> a questo punto perché non tornare ai matrimoni combinati? è stata un'istituzione che ha retto per secoli.


Ora siamo passati alla situazione opposta: finito l'amore, si cambia giro. Pazienza se vi sono figli e beni condivisi: l'amore prima di tutto.
Ma non c'è nulla di così indefinibile e aereo dell'amore. Nessuno può sapere quanto dura. Di sicuro non tutta la vita, se lo si scambia per passione.
Questo i nostri vecchi lo sapevano, e cinicamente conservavano il matrimonio oltre la durata dell'amore.
Ovviamente si rendevano necessari dei compromessi.
Non è un mondo che rimpiango, si intende, ma mi sto accorgendo dei limiti del progresso che vi è stato.
Considerare perfetto il modello attuale è invece a mio parere reazionario.
Dobbiamo comprendere i limiti dei modelli attuali, che sono ormai palesi.
La lettura della vicenda di Stark, con questi bambini che aspettano trepidanti le vacanze estive, il secchiello e la paletta sulla spiaggia - che saranno i ricordi degli adulti di domani - mentre una mamma si scopa il collega lasciando andare via il loro padre in un rigurgito di adolescenza perduta (vedendo nell'adolescenza l'eden della deresponsabilizzazione)... è un modello che non trovo così adeguato. E' un eufemismo, si intende.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma non solo lui.
> Stark a mio parere è ancora forte e determinato, molto più di sua moglie.
> Credo stia facendo delle scelte di cui è sufficientemente consapevole.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo su un pezzo. Siamo passati da Fantozzi, che ti ricordo essersi separato in uno dei film, schiacciato dalla realtà che polverizzava tutti i sogni, al disconoscimento della realtà per inseguire i sogni, e manco i nostri, ma quelli preconfezionati e precotti che ci offrono i media.
Un appiattimento nel disconoscere quelli che erano considerati i valori da un lato ed un appiattimento dell'immaginario singolo dall'altro. Una volta ciascuno sognava di realizzare o di aiutare la famiglia a realizzare qualcosa che era alla sua portata e che comunque era costruttivo, duraturo, proiettato nel futuro. Adesso è l'epoca dell'ora e subito, dell'uovo oggi piuttosto della gallina domani che disconosce il sacrificio dei piccoli egoismi in nome di un bene maggiore futuro, come se il futuro non fosse certo. E non lo è.
Una sorta di Decameron, solo che lì c'era la paura di morire in modo orribile a spingere. Adesso la paura è quella dell'inutilità della costruzione, la paura di perdersi chissà cosa facendo sacrifici inutili. E questa tensione verso una prolungata apparente giovinezza che sottende il disprezzo per il valore del vissuto. Ma mica solo a livello personale. Basta guardare il mondo del lavoro, basta sentire le frasi dei politici che fanno tendenza.
Vecchio è diventato un insulto.
Chi ha esperienza non deve essere considerato una risorsa ma un rottame.
Solo quello che è nuovo e giovane ha un valore intrinseco, per l'essere appunto giovane e nuovo.
Eppure... il tempo, che è galantuomo, se ne frega della moda del momento e continua a passare per tutti.
Tornando al nostro amico... un tempo, una mattana del genere una donna sposata e con figli O se la viveva nel massimo segreto, O se la faceva passare. Perchè non era motivo di vanto lo scioglimento di una famiglia, era un FALLIMENTO. Oltre a tutte le implicazioni sociali etc...  Ma adesso... ti guardi attorno e vedi solo nuove unioni, gente che cambia compagno come cambiare il copridivano e pare che ci guadagni sempre nel cambio e ti dici: perchè rinunciare ad avere queste emozioni? Per cosa? E spesso trovi la risposta quando l'hai persa. Allora forse realizzi che ci sono sogni ... e ci sono miraggi, che sono un'illusione ottica. Dovremmo ripiantare un tantinello i piedini per terra, secondo me.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Questo sì, semplicemente non credo vada fatta l'apologia di un tempo in cui molti matrimoni non finivano perché non si poteva e basta, soprattutto per scelta di una donna.
> Poi, per tornare IT, non so se quello che dice la moglie di Stark sia vero e chiaramente non posso sapere come finirà questa loro crisi. Non voglio portare sfiga a nessuno, *ma può accadere che una moglie smetta di amare il proprio marito e viceversa*, anche se di mezza età ecc. Questo non significa che certi comportamenti negligenti nei confronti dei figli [che da quello che dice Stark per adesso nemmeno ci sono] o ripetute scorrettezze nei confronti del coniuge siano giustificabili, eh.
> ogni situazione è diversa ma rimpiangere l'ipocrisia di matrimoni che erano soltanto gabbie lo considero un errore.



Accade a mio parere quasi sempre. Dipende da cosa si intende per amore.
Capita anche il contrario, che sia il marito a non amare più la moglie.
La moglie ha ritrovato la passione come sentimento perso nel ricordi di gioventù, scevra finalmente da tutte le responsabilità (che si sa comportano anche noia e fatica) di moglie e madre adulta. E allo stesso tempo l'appagamento narcisistico della seduzione. Oltre a un po' di divertimento che le fa dimenticare temporaneamente la vecchiaia incipiente. Perché oggi una donna vecchia è un modello negativo, tutte devono essere sempre giovani, in pista col tacco 12, anche da nonne. E non tutte ce la fanno. Ma si sa che i confronti si fanno tra non poche donne... soprattutto quando ti trovi certi modelli nei media...
Per non sobbarcarsi anche le ansie di dover nascondere tutto al marito, e quindi godersi la situazione ai limiti dell'onirico che si è trovata tra le mani, ha fatto una confessione per gradi in maniera da trasferire sul marito tutte le responsabilità delle decisioni (tipo l'allontanarsi da casa), tenendo comunque per sé la parte ancora divertente (cinema, cene, vacanze) per quanto possibile. 
Diciamo che tra i matrimoni di un tempo e questo "stile", ci dovrebbe essere un modo più costruttivo e rispettoso degli altri di rapportarsi...
In fin dei conti, poteva vivere la storia con quell'altro clandestinamente, no?
Non troveremmo ora uno Stark sofferente sul forum e il rischio di due bambini senza un padre presente in casa (con una madre che li manda via per tre mesi in vacanza coi nonni...).
Ma questo no, non va bene: bisogna inseguire l'amore...
Ma verso chi?
Verso se stessi?


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su un pezzo. Siamo passati da Fantozzi, che ti ricordo essersi separato in uno dei film, schiacciato dalla realtà che polverizzava tutti i sogni, al disconoscimento della realtà per inseguire i sogni, e manco i nostri, ma quelli preconfezionati e precotti che ci offrono i media.
> Un appiattimento nel disconoscere quelli che erano considerati i valori da un lato ed un appiattimento dell'immaginario singolo dall'altro. *Una volta ciascuno sognava di realizzare o di aiutare la famiglia a realizzare qualcosa che era alla sua portata e che comunque era costruttivo, duraturo, proiettato nel futuro*. Adesso è l'epoca dell'ora e subito, dell'uovo oggi piuttosto della gallina domani che disconosce il sacrificio dei piccoli egoismi in nome di un bene maggiore futuro, come se il futuro non fosse certo. E non lo è.
> Una sorta di Decameron, solo che lì c'era la paura di morire in modo orribile a spingere. Adesso l*a paura è quella dell'inutilità della costruzione, la paura di perdersi chissà cosa facendo sacrifici inutili.* E questa tensione verso una prolungata apparente giovinezza che sottende il disprezzo per il valore del vissuto. Ma mica solo a livello personale. Basta guardare il mondo del lavoro, basta sentire le frasi dei politici che fanno tendenza.
> *Vecchio è diventato un insulto.
> ...



Condivido in toto.:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Soprattutto saimo veramente sicuri che il loro matrimonio sia trappola, arido e triste ... o è una sua giustificazione? Come se i figli fossero considerati alla stregua di errori di giuventù :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Infatti il loro non è un matrimonio trappola.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Questo sì, semplicemente non credo vada fatta l'apologia di un tempo in cui molti matrimoni non finivano perché non si poteva e basta, soprattutto per scelta di una donna.
> Poi, per tornare IT, non so se quello che dice la moglie di Stark sia vero e chiaramente non posso sapere come finirà questa loro crisi. Non voglio portare sfiga a nessuno, ma può accadere che una moglie smetta di amare il proprio marito e viceversa, anche se di mezza età ecc. Questo non significa che certi comportamenti negligenti nei confronti dei figli [che da quello che dice Stark per adesso nemmeno ci sono] o ripetute scorrettezze nei confronti del coniuge siano giustificabili, eh.
> ogni situazione è diversa ma rimpiangere l'ipocrisia di matrimoni che erano soltanto gabbie lo considero un errore.


Ti rispondo nella risposta a Danny.


----------



## nonmangiodasolo (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rispondo nella risposta a Danny.


ecco


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Nel frattempo hanno scritto Sbriciolata e ancora Danny.
Hanno fatto tutti osservazioni che credo siano sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Ho contatti di fb ultra cinquantenni che postano foto in pose da pin up.
Sono certamente ben tenute e piacevoli ma una donna di cinquant'anni dovrebbe avere una sicurezza di sé come persona al di là di quella di una tredicenne che ha bisogno di avere la conferma di avere o di stare sviluppando un corpo da donna. Invece la differenza delle foto tra le une e le altre è solo quell'espressione compiaciuta invece di quella buffa e spaventata delle tredicenni.
Perché?
Credo che ci si sia convinte di poter essere amate solo se si è appetibili su un piano fisico-sessuale. 
Però è quel che dicevo quando contestavo il pettegolezzo sul piano delle abilità amatorie.

Questo però non è in tema.
Io penso che l'aspetto che Danny chiama contrattuale e che io preferisco chiamare di impegno è sottovalutato.
L'impegno provvisorio "finché dura l'amore" che è giusto più del "fine pena mai" è giusto in una fase iniziale ma, per me, quando si prende l'impegno dei figli si prende un impegno di cui si sottovalutano le conseguenze che comprendono, per me, anche l'essere per loro un modello futuro di serietà, impegno e coerenza e autenticità. Ecco, per me, l'autenticità viene spesso fraintesa.
Il termine di ipocrisia usato non mi piace perché, per me, l'autenticità esclude l'ipocrisia, comprende invece essere nei fatti autentici con gli impegni, controllando anche impulsi che con la maturità si dovrebbe essere in grado di riconoscere come temporanei, superficiali e accantonabili per una scelta prioritaria.
Ho scritto che questo vale per me?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Queste analisi le stiamo facendo Danny, Sbriciolata ed io che viviamo in una realtà del nord e cittadina, dove l'influenza del contesto e il peso dell'opinione del paese e dei vicini è insignificante. Altrove è ancora presente la necessità ipocrita di rimanere insieme ad ogni costo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando dico che dovrebbero retribuirmi per il bene che faccio sarei modesto? Ma che cazzo ci strovi a tenere rapporti con un palese *beone, scemo come la merda e falso come i soldi di cioccolato*? Ou. Io se faccio beneficenza (com'è noto) la faccio con gli handicappati veri. Quelli che dice Chiaretta nostra li suono e basta. E s'incarogniscono (vedi sempre Chiaretta). Non è volontariato, è napalm.


Di chi parli?

scusa ma mi si è aperta la discussione in questa pagina e non ho voglia di leggere il resto


----------



## Nobody (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste analisi le stiamo facendo Danny, Sbriciolata ed io *che viviamo in una realtà del nord e cittadina,* dove l'influenza del contesto e il peso dell'opinione del paese e dei vicini è insignificante. Altrove è ancora presente la necessità ipocrita di rimanere insieme ad ogni costo.


insomma... quaggiù si stanno separando tutti. Non penso proprio sia una questione nord-sud.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> insomma... quaggiù si stanno separando tutti. Non penso proprio sia una questione nord-sud.


Sì, si separano, ma una realtà di paese del sud rispetto a una città del nord è pur sempre differente...
Io sento che giù la madre dice al figlio/figlia "ti sei sposato/a? e ora tieni duro e non fare cazzate di separazioni che se no la gente cosa pensa?"
Non è importante, per certi versi, come sta un figlio in una relazione sbagliata o finita, quanto il fatto che la gente parla e sparla...ed è un disonore...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, si separano, ma una realtà di paese del sud rispetto a una città del nord è pur sempre differente...
> Io sento che giù la madre dice al figlio/figlia "ti sei sposato/a? e ora tieni duro e non fare cazzate di separazioni che se no la gente cosa pensa?"
> Non è importante, per certi versi, come sta un figlio in una relazione sbagliata o finita, quanto il fatto che la gente parla e sparla...ed è un disonore...


Ecco vedi, si passa da un estremo all'altro ma si parla sempre di apparenza, quello che fanno gli altri, quello che pensano gli altri, quello che dicono gli altri. Gli altri dicano quello che vogliono, ma quello, comunque sia, resta un fallimento di un progetto di vita mio. Non è una cosa di cui vergognarsi ma con la quale fare seriamente i conti, secondo me. Ma con se stessi.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, si separano, ma una realtà di paese del sud rispetto a una città del nord è pur sempre differente...
> Io sento che giù la madre dice al figlio/figlia "ti sei sposato/a? e ora tieni duro e non fare cazzate di separazioni che se no la gente cosa pensa?"
> Non è importante, per certi versi, come sta un figlio in una relazione sbagliata o finita, quanto il fatto che la gente parla e sparla...ed è un disonore...


Una delle mie cugine pugliesi, a 30 anni, si è messa insieme ad un tipo divorziato. La madre storce il naso. La nonna, oltre 70 anni: E nù brav uaglione, la vuole bene, che fa che è divorziato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2014)

Chi é il beone scemo come la merda e falso?


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una delle mie cugine pugliesi, a 30 anni, si è messa insieme ad un tipo divorziato. La madre storce il naso. La nonna, oltre 70 anni: E nù brav uaglione, la vuole bene, che fa che è divorziato.


E' veramente così...anche da me i miei nonni sono meno "schematici" delle zie. :facepalm:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' veramente così...anche da me i miei nonni sono meno "schematici" delle zie. :facepalm:


OT: Ho fatto una modifica alla faccina Facepalm, e non compariva più, ecco perché compare la segnalazione che ho modificato il tuo post.

:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT: Ho fatto una modifica alla faccina Facepalm, e non compariva più, ecco perché compare la segnalazione che ho modificato il tuo post.
> 
> :facepalm:


Grazie per la spiega!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2014)

Chi è il beone scemo come la merda e falso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2014)

Cattivi che non mi rispondete


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è il beone scemo come la merda e falso?


Credo Ultimo


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ora siamo passati alla situazione opposta: finito l'amore, si cambia giro. Pazienza se vi sono figli e beni condivisi: l'amore prima di tutto.
> Ma non c'è nulla di così indefinibile e aereo dell'amore. Nessuno può sapere quanto dura. Di sicuro non tutta la vita, se lo si scambia per passione.
> Questo i nostri vecchi lo sapevano, e cinicamente conservavano il matrimonio oltre la durata dell'amore.
> Ovviamente si rendevano necessari dei compromessi.
> ...


danny, ho unito i tuoi due post di risposta insieme per comodità.
fermo restando che alcuni comportamenti personalmente li considero sciocchi o ridicoli [se non crudeli nei confronti di figli e/o partner] quello che ho contestato, nello specifico, è l'esaltazione di questa passata solidità familiare, per il motivo semplicissimo che spesso non si trattava tanto di solidità quanto di imposizione.
L'attuale società liquida è piena zeppa di derive e aberrazioni, ma permette anche di fare delle scelte che prima erano proprio impensabili, soprattutto per le donne.
Ho sottolineato che non so se sia il caso della moglie di Stark, che nessuno di noi conosce se non attraverso le sue parole, facevo un discorso generale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo Ultimo


Ah grazie

ma voi all'inizio degli anni 90 non dicevate "che ultimo!" per dire "che sfigato"?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2014)

Danny ma come fai a scrivere quei post così lunghi? E voi come fate a leggerli?


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste analisi le stiamo facendo Danny, Sbriciolata ed io che viviamo in una realtà del nord e cittadina, dove l'influenza del contesto e il peso dell'opinione del paese e dei vicini è insignificante. Altrove è ancora presente la necessità ipocrita di rimanere insieme ad ogni costo.


io ho vissuto in città diverse per molti anni, tutte del sud.
a napoli ho conosciuto molta gente separata con relativa semplicità, è chiaro che un contesto cittadino è più aperto.
nord o sud che sia, fino a una quarantina d'anni fa il divorzio non c'era, quindi o si piantava in asso la famiglia o si rimaneva imprigionati.
Una separazione e un divorzio sono cose brutte, è ovvio, per i figli, per i coniugi e per tutti.
il fatto che accadano cose brutte e dolorose non implica però che prima fosse meglio perché le persone sapevano impegnarsi, fare compromessi ecc.
questo discorso mi sembra riduttivo e un po' reazionario, tutto qua.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> insomma... quaggiù si stanno separando tutti. Non penso proprio sia una questione nord-sud.


Io mi baso su quello che leggo qui. E qui se ne leggono di coppie rimaste insieme non si capisce per quale ragione.Non vivo ovunque.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah grazie
> 
> ma voi all'inizio degli anni 90 non dicevate "che ultimo!" per dire "che sfigato"?


A Bologna si diceva e si dice "sei di ultima (categoria)" per dire più o meno che sei sfigato...


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Danny ma come fai a scrivere quei post così lunghi? E voi come fate a leggerli?



Li scrivo in pochissimo tempo... mi piace scrivere. Mi rendo conto di essere prolisso...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah grazie
> 
> ma voi all'inizio degli anni 90 non dicevate "che ultimo!" per dire "che sfigato"?


No, però voialtri a Milano dovreste essere nuclearizzati per tutti sti modi di dire del cazzo che avete tirato fuori negli anni.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io ho vissuto in città diverse per molti anni, tutte del sud.
> a napoli ho conosciuto molta gente separata con relativa semplicità, è chiaro che un contesto cittadino è più aperto.
> nord o sud che sia, fino a una quarantina d'anni fa il divorzio non c'era, quindi o si piantava in asso la famiglia o si rimaneva imprigionati.
> Una separazione e un divorzio sono cose brutte, è ovvio, per i figli, per i coniugi e per tutti.
> ...


Dare il giusto peso alle cose.
Una sbandata, una cotta, possono capitare.
Oggi credo che si dia troppa importanza a un ideale di perfezione che non esiste.
Qualsiasi coppia è imperfetta, passa periodi di crisi, di latenza affettiva.
Una persona adulta e matura sa riconoscere le proprie debolezze e trovare delle soluzioni che siano meno dolorose per le persone che ha accanto, oltre che per sé: non è arrendendosi alle prime difficoltà e cercando sbrigative soluzioni altrove - soprattutto quando si ha una famiglia - che si superano i problemi.
Li si trasferiscono su altri, nient'altro.
La moglie di Stark ha trovato la soluzione più veloce: si è ritagliata per sé una vacanza (dalla famiglia, dalla coppia), ma in questo ha delegato ad altri l'onere di trovare delle soluzioni per ritrovare in qualche modo (diverso da prima) l'equilibrio perso. Dopo il marito, toccherà ai figli e in successione all'amante (e forse alla compagna dello stesso).
5 persone coinvolte, quando bastava un no al momento giusto per non far male a nessuno.
O al limite, tenere tutto per sé vivendo al momento come sempre hanno fatto gli amanti.
Stiamo inseguendo modelli di perfezione non raggiungibili.
Nessuno sarà per sempre giovane, per sempre bello, e l'amore non dura l'eternità, ma spesso neppure una vita.
Neppure quello tra due amanti.
Comprenderlo prima magari ci fa scegliere meglio al momento opportuno.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io ho vissuto in città diverse per molti anni, tutte del sud.a napoli ho conosciuto molta gente separata con relativa semplicità, è chiaro che un contesto cittadino è più aperto.nord o sud che sia, fino a una quarantina d'anni fa il divorzio non c'era, quindi o si piantava in asso la famiglia o si rimaneva imprigionati.Una separazione e un divorzio sono cose brutte, è ovvio, per i figli, per i coniugi e per tutti.il fatto che accadano cose brutte e dolorose non implica però che prima fosse meglio perché le persone sapevano impegnarsi, fare compromessi ecc.questo discorso mi sembra riduttivo e un po' reazionario, tutto qua.


Ti suona reazionario perché non conosci Danny che è tutto meno che tradizionalista


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però voialtri a Milano dovreste essere nuclearizzati per tutti sti modi di dire del cazzo che avete tirato fuori negli anni.


Ma guarda che se li inventa lei
Io sono di Milano da generazioni e non l'ho mai sentito


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dare il giusto peso alle cose.
> Una sbandata, una cotta, possono capitare.
> Oggi credo che si dia troppa importanza a un ideale di perfezione che non esiste.
> Qualsiasi coppia è imperfetta, passa periodi di crisi, di latenza affettiva.
> ...


Io capisco quello che vuoi dire e nel caso della moglie di Stark ciò può essere vero, almeno per quello che ha raccontato lui.
Capisco [e condivido] anche quando dici che, essendoci dei bambini di mezzo, bisogna usare cautela e cercare di salvare il salvabile finché si può.
Volevo però sottolineare due cose: la prima, riguarda il discorso "coppie di un tempo", le quali spesso e volentieri restavano insieme per mancanza di libertà di scelta e non solo perché più propense all'impegno e al compromesso, la seconda riguarda la separazione in sé, che sarà certamente un'esperienza dolorosa e difficile, ma non per forza una catastrofe da fine del mondo.
una mia amica sta insieme ormai da tempo ad un uomo legalmente separato e in attesa di divorzio con una figlia piccola. lui è di Roma quindi ha affrontato tutte le varie difficoltà legate ai soldi, all'alloggio e via dicendo.
Se si vive in un matrimonio infelice si può anche decidere di separarsi senza per questo essere irresponsabili o che.


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti suona reazionario perché non conosci Danny che è tutto meno che tradizionalista



Non giudico assolutamente Danny [che ho letto un po' da lurker] come persona, ci mancherebbe altro, rispondevo solamente ad un suo discorso generale che mi dava questa impressione.


----------



## disincantata (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Io capisco quello che vuoi dire e nel caso della moglie di Stark ciò può essere vero, almeno per quello che ha raccontato lui.
> Capisco [e condivido] anche quando dici che, essendoci dei bambini di mezzo, bisogna usare cautela e cercare di salvare il salvabile finché si può.
> Volevo però sottolineare due cose: la prima, riguarda il discorso "coppie di un tempo", le quali spesso e volentieri restavano insieme per mancanza di libertà di scelta e non solo perché più propense all'impegno e al compromesso, la seconda riguarda la separazione in sé, che sarà certamente un'esperienza dolorosa e difficile, ma non per forza una catastrofe da fine del mondo.
> una mia amica sta insieme ormai da tempo ad un uomo legalmente separato e in attesa di divorzio con una figlia piccola. lui è di Roma quindi ha affrontato tutte le varie difficoltà legate ai soldi, all'alloggio e via dicendo.
> Se si vive in un matrimonio infelice si può anche decidere di separarsi senza per questo essere irresponsabili o che.


È tutto condivisibile ma sono i comportamenti a fare la differenza. 

Se si è in crisi bisognerebbe prima manifestarlo al coniuge non farsi l'amante.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dare il giusto peso alle cose.
> Una sbandata, una cotta, possono capitare.
> Oggi credo che si dia troppa importanza a un ideale di perfezione che non esiste.
> Qualsiasi coppia è imperfetta, passa periodi di crisi, di latenza affettiva.
> ...


Questo dovrebbe essere in ogni mente, come un tempo il ricamo "casa dolce casa".
Si fanno disastri inseguendo il mito dell'amore-passione che è di pe sé un mito perché irrealizzabile.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti suona reazionario perché non conosci Danny che è tutto meno che tradizionalista



Grazie.
Che poi... reazionario... ciò di cui stiamo parlando ormai è nei gangli della società da almeno 40 anni... non vi è più  nulla di progressista... e ora sta dimostrando ampiamente i limiti.
Il progresso dovrebbe vedere un ulteriore cambiamento del modello familiare per adattarsi anche ai cambiamenti economici.
In tempi di precarietà lavorativa crescente in effetti la famiglia dovrebbe allargarsi includendo sempre più membri, diventare una piccola società che sappia anche sostituire (come era un tempo) l'assenza del welfare e del pubblico (a cui dovremo abituarci purtroppo). Oddio, pensando a Fantozzi che citai prima mi viene in mente un altro film di Paolo Villaggio, quello del ragionier Arturo De Fanti. Però il modello a cui penso non è propriamente quello di quel film, ma a modelli familiari non più mononucleari, piuttosto con condivisione più accentuate di  beni e redditi.
Cosa oggi non del tutto vantaggiosa anche in termini fiscali (si tassa sempre l'individuo, non il nucleo familiare) e impraticabile a livelli organizzativi. Ma probabilmente l'unico modello proponibile in futuro.
Perché, personalmente, non ritengo questa crisi passeggera, per me è strutturale.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È tutto condivisibile ma sono i comportamenti a fare la differenza.
> 
> Se si è in crisi bisognerebbe prima manifestarlo al coniuge non farsi l'amante.


:up:


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

diciamo pure, che una volta le coppie si formavano in gran parte per altri motivi che oggi. 
Aggiunto alla mancata libertà e dipendenza economiche ... vi erano anche altri motivi per rimanere assieme. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È tutto condivisibile ma sono o comportamenti a fare la differenza.
> 
> Se si è in crisi bisognerebbe prima manifestarlo al coniuge non farsi l'amante.


Questa era la mia premessa: i comportamenti irrispettosi nei confronti del partner o nei confronti dei figli non sono giustificabili.
Facevo solo un discorso di libertà di scelta, di possibilità, non intendendole però come un lasciapassare per fare del male agli altri.

A titolo personale, io non capisco proprio come facciano le persone a farsi un amante.
Ho tradito il mio ex convivente una sola volta, dopo molti tentativi di dialogo e dopo un anno passato quasi senza sesso [tipo una volta al mese. mai chiariti i motivi di questa assenza di desiderio, nonostante le mie mille richieste]. mi sono sentita talmente in colpa da confessare dopo un paio di giorni, mettendo così fine alla storia e alla convivenza.
Nascondere una relazione prolungata sarebbe impossibile, per me.


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> diciamo pure, che una volta le coppie si formavano in gran parte per altri motivi che oggi.
> Aggiunto alla mancata libertà e dipendenza economiche ... vi erano anche altri motivi per rimanere assieme.
> ...



Volevo dire esattamente questo.


----------



## free (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe essere in ogni mente, come un tempo il ricamo "casa dolce casa".
> Si fanno disastri inseguendo* il mito dell'amore-passione che è di pe sé un mito perché irrealizzabile*.



a parte i disastri, invece secondo me nell'amore rimane sempre almeno un po' di passione, anche alla lunga
altrimenti diventa amicizia, affetto, etc.


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Questa era la mia premessa: *i comportamenti irrispettosi nei confronti del partner o nei confronti dei figli non sono giustificabili.*
> Facevo *solo un discorso di libertà di scelta, di possibilità, non intendendole però come un lasciapassare per fare del male agli altri.*
> 
> A titolo personale, io non capisco proprio come facciano le persone a farsi un amante.
> ...


Peccato che qualcuno/a le consideri tali ...


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Peccato che qualcuno/a le consideri tali ...


Quello riguarda il singolo individuo.
Si parlava di coppie del passato e di quanto fossero diverse da quelle di adesso. A me sono arrivati per lo più racconti di famiglie tradizionalmente patriarcali, dove pure i tradimenti avvenivano in segreto [e tradivano sia uomini sia donne] e dove si restava insieme perché non c'era altra scelta. Magari se avessero avuto più scelta anche le coppie del passato scoppiavano pure quelle.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

il tutto, è dannatamente complesso ... 
da una parte l'urlo all'individualismo e dall'altra parte un affondare nelle banalità di un ammasso di massa ... 

La società siamo noi. E ora, cosa parta un uomo e una donna a stare assieme è il piacere di stare assieme. 
Ciò, bisogna imparare a curare e di dare lo spazio necessario di cui ha bisogno per rigenerarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Quello riguarda il singolo individuo.
> Si parlava di coppie del passato e di quanto fossero diverse da quelle di adesso. A me sono arrivati per lo più racconti di famiglie tradizionalmente patriarcali, dove pure i tradimenti avvenivano in segreto [e tradivano sia uomini sia donne] e dove si restava insieme perché non c'era altra scelta. *Magari se avessero avuto più scelta anche le coppie del passato scoppiavano pure quelle.*


Forse ma sarebbe come fare un processo alle intenzioni ... non avremo mai risposta. Resta il fatto che oggi è il singolo individuo a far danni per aqmmmmore ... tanto poi che ce vò c'è la separazione ... si alla separazione ma in Carnia per i calzari alati di quel gran becco di Mercurio ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tutto, è dannatamente complesso ...
> da una parte l'urlo all'individualismo e dall'altra parte un affondare nelle banalità di un ammasso di massa ...
> ...


oppure imparare a lasciarsi con senno


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Le famiglie di una volta avevano ben altri problemi a cui pensare prima che l'amore e la passione.
Due guerre mondiali, la fame conseguente, le malattie...
Diciamo che avevano altre priorità che chiunque abbia avuto dei nonni d'epoca avrà sentito raccontare (quella della della carne solo a Natale, per esempio...)
L'attuale individualismo è anche figlio del benessere economico: si ha la sensazione di bastare da soli, di non aver bisogno così tanto degli altri.
Ci sono i soldi, poi c'è la connessione internet con cui comunicare e fare amicizie o trovare amanti... negli Usa si parla già di una riduzione del traffico automobilistico ad opera della generazione social network... tutto sembra così facile...
Riduciamo ancora il reddito e ne parliamo.
Poi altro che "devo ritrovare me stessa" (sembra una canzone di Elio...) lasciando andar via il marito padre dei figli...
L'etica  è figlia del bisogno.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le famiglie di una volta avevano ben altri problemi a cui pensare prima che l'amore e la passione.
> Due guerre mondiali, la fame conseguente, le malattie...
> Diciamo che avevano altre priorità che chiunque abbia avuto dei nonni d'epoca avrà sentito raccontare (quella della della carne solo a Natale, per esempio...)
> L'attuale individualismo è figlio del benessere economico: si ha la sensazione di bastare da soli, di non aver bisogno così tanto degli altri.
> ...


questo per dimostrare che non possiamo desiderare il ritorno alle famiglie di una volta, credo, no?


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le famiglie di una volta avevano ben altri problemi a cui pensare prima che l'amore e la passione.
> Due guerre mondiali, la fame conseguente, le malattie...
> Diciamo che avevano altre priorità che chiunque abbia avuto dei nonni d'epoca avrà sentito raccontare (quella della della carne solo a Natale, per esempio...)
> L'attuale individualismo è anche figlio del benessere economico: si ha la sensazione di bastare da soli, di non aver bisogno così tanto degli altri.
> ...


Quei famosi scampoli d'essenza ... in quella isola della grecia ecc. ... ma non era Bisio?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

più facile, non definirei la nostra epoca ... 
diversa e anche ben più complessa.
Come tale, vanno "inventati" nuovi modelli ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le famiglie di una volta avevano ben altri problemi a cui pensare prima che l'amore e la passione.
> Due guerre mondiali, la fame conseguente, le malattie...
> Diciamo che avevano altre priorità che chiunque abbia avuto dei nonni d'epoca avrà sentito raccontare (quella della della carne solo a Natale, per esempio...)
> L'attuale individualismo è anche figlio del benessere economico: si ha la sensazione di bastare da soli, di non aver bisogno così tanto degli altri.
> ...



quoto questo perché è l'ultimo.
da stamattina hai fatto delle riflessioni che condivido solo in parte, ma che trovo molto interessanti.

però ( parere del tutto personale )

se cinque settimane di ferie naturiste ti fanno questo effetto, il prossimo anno cambia genere


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> questo per dimostrare che non possiamo desiderare il ritorno alle famiglie di una volta, credo, no?



No, ma ripensare le famiglie diversamente sì.
Non dico che lo faremo noi, ci arriveranno forse i nostri figli per necessità.
Però questo in teoria.
Nella realtà esistono già oggi anche da noi modelli di famiglie non mononucleari molto rigide e con legami, ruoli e tradizioni molto forti che quindi potrebbero risultare vincenti, in quanto più capaci di creare società più stabili.
Quelle musulmane.
Potrebbero essere loro la chiave di volta di un cambiamento sociale anche a livello planetario.


----------



## danny (26 Agosto 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto questo perché è l'ultimo.
> da stamattina hai fatto delle riflessioni che condivido solo in parte, ma che trovo molto interessanti.
> 
> però ( parere del tutto personale )
> ...


 ... 5 settimane con tedeschi olandesi e francesi...


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma ripensare le famiglie diversamente sì.
> Non dico che lo faremo noi, ci arriveranno forse i nostri figli per necessità.
> Però questo in teoria.
> Nella realtà esistono già oggi anche da noi modelli di famiglie non mononucleari molto rigide e con legami, ruoli e tradizioni molto forti che quindi potrebbero risultare vincenti, in quanto più capaci di creare società più stabili.
> ...


ne dubito. Io credo che dovremo apprendere a lasciarci. E' la tragicità della fine delle storie che rende tutto cosi' difficile, e che in parte contribuisce a causare i tradimenti. Sapersi lasciare senza tragedie è secondo me il prossimo traguardo


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più facile, non definirei la nostra epoca ...
> diversa e anche ben più complessa.
> ...


sono d'accordo anche su questo, non posso darti verdi.
mi piace che parli di nuovi modelli, è esattamente questo il punto e non la revisione di modelli anacronistici che manco all'epoca erano il massimo dell'equilibrio e della serenità.
per questo ho tirato in ballo i matrimoni combinati. pure quelli funzionavano e hanno funzionato per secoli, ci sono società che ancora li ritengono vantaggiosi.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sono d'accordo anche su questo, non posso darti verdi.
> mi piace che parli di nuovi modelli, è esattamente questo il punto e non la revisione di modelli anacronistici che manco all'epoca erano il massimo dell'equilibrio e della serenità.
> per questo ho tirato in ballo i matrimoni combinati. pure quelli funzionavano e hanno funzionato per secoli, ci sono società che ancora li ritengono vantaggiosi.



Ciao

quoto ...  


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte i disastri, invece secondo me nell'amore rimane sempre almeno un po' di passione, anche alla lunga
> altrimenti diventa amicizia, affetto, etc.


Desiderio sessuale e passione sono cose diverse, molto diverse, per me.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma ripensare le famiglie diversamente sì.
> Non dico che lo faremo noi, ci arriveranno forse i nostri figli per necessità.
> Però questo in teoria.
> Nella realtà esistono già oggi anche da noi modelli di famiglie non mononucleari molto rigide e con legami, ruoli e tradizioni molto forti che quindi potrebbero risultare vincenti, in quanto più capaci di creare società più stabili.
> ...



Ciao

i musulmani hanno assunto quel modello, per togliere tante donne dalle strade, originariamente. 
Che stavano senza protezione maschile ... sia perché divenute vedove o "scaricate" ...
dovuto a un certo modello, che non favoriva una vita degna alle donne ...

Non è la nostra storia ...


sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ne dubito. Io credo che dovremo apprendere a lasciarci. E' la tragicità della fine delle storie che rende tutto cosi' difficile, e che in parte contribuisce a causare i tradimenti. Sapersi lasciare senza tragedie è secondo me il prossimo traguardo



Ciao

una separazione, è una fine. Ogni fine è un lutto. 
Se poi tu intendi, liberarci da certe concezioni è un'altro conto. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Quello riguarda il singolo individuo.
> Si parlava di coppie del passato e di quanto fossero diverse da quelle di adesso. A me sono arrivati per lo più racconti di famiglie tradizionalmente patriarcali, dove pure i tradimenti avvenivano in segreto [e tradivano sia uomini sia donne] e dove si restava insieme perché non c'era altra scelta. Magari se avessero avuto più scelta anche le coppie del passato scoppiavano pure quelle.


Per me state parlando di cose diverse.
La famiglia sopra tutto con la coppia che sta insieme per la facciata, per perbenismo, per questioni economiche, nell'ipocrisia non la vuole nessuno, anche se esiste ancora adesso.
E a me fa vomitare.
Altra cosa è ancora l'essere pronti a buttare tutto all'aria per inseguire il sogno di un amore che non esiste, confondendo l'eccitazione e il coinvolgimento emotivo di una relazione clandestina o anche solo di una nuova persona con l'Amore della vita, creando disastri immani.
Perché questi disastri tali restano sia che ci si separi sia che si resti insieme per le ragioni tradizionali.
Io intendevo (e mi pare anche Danny) che si è andati privilegiando l'idea di realizzazione individuale a spese della realizzazione collettiva. E' avvenuto a livello sociale, con il crollo delle ideologie, infatti i movimenti politici sono solo rivendicazioni individualistiche di tanti contrapposte a privilegi individuali che vengono individuati come privilegi di caste che si vogliono abbattere.
Allo stesso modo il benessere superiore della famiglia intesa come benessere possibile dei singoli viene sacrificato in nome del presunto benessere di un singolo. Il tutto in nome anche di una presunta sincerità che è solo espressione di egoismo immaturo.
Il modello immaturo e cialtrone che era nei decenni precedenti solo maschile è stato assunto come modello preferibile per tutti, uomini e donne, se sfrondato dall'ipocrisia.
Ma non è che fare disastri apertamente renda il tutto accettabile, così come non lo rendeva farsi i fatti propri nascostamente e ipocritamente.
Secondo Danny, bisogna creare una nuova idealità e moralità che privilegi il benessere della famiglia, vero benessere emotivo e affettivo, all'ipotetico benessere egoistico. Se ho capito bene.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una separazione, è una fine. Ogni fine è un lutto.
> Se poi tu intendi, liberarci da certe concezioni è un'altro conto.
> ...


io credo che il tempo ci potrerà a vedere come meno tragica la fine di un amore. Se si è consci fin dall'inizio che statisticamente è assai probabile che sia a tempo determinato, un progetto di vita può evolversi in altro, senza tragedie postume e senza nulla togliere a ciò che è stato. Io il futuro lo vedo cosi'. Ora siamo in una fase ibrida, nella quale la fine di un amore è ancora una tragedia, ma una tragedia che molti sono disponibili a subire. E per evitarla, spesso, tradiscono.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io credo che il tempo ci potrerà a vedere come meno tragica la fine di un amore. Se si è consci fin dall'inizio che statisticamente è assai probabile che sia a tempo determinato, un progetto di vita può evolversi in altro, senza tragedie postume e senza nulla togliere a ciò che è stato. Io il futuro lo vedo cosi'. Ora siamo in una fase ibrida, nella quale la fine di un amore è ancora una tragedia, ma una tragedia che molti sono disponibili a subire. E per evitarla, spesso, tradiscono.



Ciao


strano però, che le coppie si dividono dopo un tradimento, più per volere di chi è stato tradito. 
La più grande parte dei traditori, alla scoperta, supplicano di poter rimanere ... di poter riprovare. 
Quanti lasciano la moglie, per seguire l'amante? ... Relativamente pochissimi ... 

Questa tua teoria, del perché si tradisce ... si morde con le statistiche ... 
Spesso, sono crisi ... o di coppia o individuali ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io credo che il tempo ci potrerà a vedere come meno tragica la fine di un amore. Se si è consci fin dall'inizio che statisticamente è assai probabile che sia a tempo determinato, un progetto di vita può evolversi in altro, senza tragedie postume e senza nulla togliere a ciò che è stato. Io il futuro lo vedo cosi'. Ora siamo in una fase ibrida, nella quale la fine di un amore è ancora una tragedia, ma una tragedia che molti sono disponibili a subire. E per evitarla, spesso, tradiscono.


io credevo fosse il contrario, si tradisce perche si e' consci che l amore puo essere sempiterno , tuttavia, puo coesistere con l attrazione anche verso terzi, per cui scindi sesso e amore


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> strano però, che le coppie si dividono dopo un tradimento, più per volere di chi è stato tradito.
> ...


può darsi che io sbagli, ma credo che spesso alla base del tradimento ci sia una difficoltà che, se non ci fosse la tragicità della separazione, verrebbe affrontata. E' forse vero che spesso i traditori tentano di ricucire, ma io credo più per senso di colpa che per amore


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io credevo fosse il contrario, si tradisce perche si e' consci che l amore puo essere sempiterno , tuttavia, puo coesistere con l attrazione anche verso terzi, per cui scindi sesso e amore


credo ci siano varie tipologie di tradimento, e sicuramente anche quella che descrivi tu esiste. Io mi riferivo alle coppie in crisi che non si lasciano per paura del dopo


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> credo ci siano varie tipologie di tradimento, e sicuramente anche quella che descrivi tu esiste. Io mi riferivo alle coppie in crisi che non si lasciano per paura del dopo



Ciao

eh, certo, di coppie così ve ne sono ... 
Ma i motivi che spingono a tradire, possono essere svariati,
come anche lo sono i tipi di tradimento e le loro modalità ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io credo che il tempo ci potrerà a vedere come meno tragica la fine di un amore. Se si è consci fin dall'inizio che statisticamente è assai probabile che sia a tempo determinato, un progetto di vita può evolversi in altro, senza tragedie postume e senza nulla togliere a ciò che è stato. Io il futuro lo vedo cosi'. Ora siamo in una fase ibrida, nella quale la fine di un amore è ancora una tragedia, ma una tragedia che molti sono disponibili a subire. E per evitarla, spesso, tradiscono.


' tragico essere traditi, subire la manipolazione, attraverso le menzogne, da parte della persona di cui più ci si fida, dimostrando che non solo non ci ama ma neppure ci vuole bene e ci rispetta.
Una dichiarazione onesta non sarebbe tragica, sarebbe, giustamente, drammatica ma (come dice Sienne) è il traditore che non vuole affrontare una vera separazione perché (come dice Miss) vuole capra e cavoli.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> credo ci siano varie tipologie di tradimento, e sicuramente anche quella che descrivi tu esiste. Io mi riferivo alle coppie in crisi che non si lasciano per paura del dopo


ma anche se non ci fosse la tragicita di ammettere che il grande amore della nostra vita puo essere sessualmente attratto da qualcun altro....o anche solo che esista la possibilita


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ' tragico essere traditi, subire la manipolazione, attraverso le menzogne, da parte della persona di cui più ci si fida, dimostrando che non solo non ci ama ma neppure ci vuole bene e ci rispetta.
> Una dichiarazione onesta non sarebbe tragica, sarebbe, giustamente, drammatica ma (come dice Sienne) è il traditore che non vuole affrontare una vera separazione perché (come dice Miss) vuole capra e cavoli.



Ciao

riassunto perfetto  ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ti posso menare?


Povero ma perché ? :singleeye:


----------



## Stark72 (26 Agosto 2014)

Ciao a tutti, ammazza quanto avete scritto! 
Ieri sera lunga ed estenuante discussione, forse la prima volta che siamo stati entrambi duri reciprocamente. Abbiamo detto un sacco di cose e ci siamo vicendevolmente rinfacciati di tutto. Dopo un picco nel quale eravamo allo scontro totale la discussione si e' calmata.
Quando sono andato a letto lei mi ha preso la mano e si e' accoccolata come un tempo senza dire una parola. Poi oggi come al solito, una cordiale e sorridente distanza.
Credo che sia del tutto inutile porsi domande sull'episodio notturno.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ' tragico essere traditi, subire la manipolazione, attraverso le menzogne, da parte della persona di cui più ci si fida, dimostrando che non solo non ci ama ma neppure ci vuole bene e ci rispetta.
> Una dichiarazione onesta non sarebbe tragica, sarebbe, giustamente, drammatica ma (come dice Sienne) è il traditore che non vuole affrontare una vera separazione perché (come dice Miss) vuole capra e cavoli.


dunque traditore cattivone egoistone


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dunque traditore cattivone egoistone



Ciao

no, solo uno senza palle ... 


sienne


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ammazza quanto avete scritto!
> Ieri sera lunga ed estenuante discussione, forse la prima volta che siamo stati entrambi duri reciprocamente. Abbiamo detto un sacco di cose e ci siamo vicendevolmente rinfacciati di tutto. Dopo un picco nel quale eravamo allo scontro totale la discussione si e' calmata.
> Quando sono andato a letto lei mi ha preso la mano e si e' accoccolata come un tempo senza dire una parola. Poi oggi come al solito, una cordiale e sorridente distanza.
> Credo che sia del tutto inutile porsi domande sull'episodio notturno.


sei davvero un grandissimo ad affrontare tutto questo. Spero che tua moglie si renda conto di quanto tu vali e cerchi di riconquistarti, per il bene dei bimbi, tuo ma soprattutto suo


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, solo uno senza palle ...
> 
> ...


non ha le palle di dire alla sua compagna che non la ama più?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non ha le palle di dire alla sua compagna che non la ama più?



Ciao

se è quello il motivo ... o se i motivi sono altri, certo. 

Un tradimento, che soluzione porta alla situazione?


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ammazza quanto avete scritto!
> Ieri sera lunga ed estenuante discussione, forse la prima volta che siamo stati entrambi duri reciprocamente. Abbiamo detto un sacco di cose e ci siamo vicendevolmente rinfacciati di tutto. Dopo un picco nel quale eravamo allo scontro totale la discussione si e' calmata.
> Quando sono andato a letto lei mi ha preso la mano e si e' accoccolata come un tempo senza dire una parola. Poi oggi come al solito, una cordiale e sorridente distanza.
> Credo che sia del tutto inutile porsi domande sull'episodio notturno.


non credo sia del tutto inutile...fprse si e' smosso qualcosa dopo la discussione


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma anche se non ci fosse la tragicita di ammettere che il grande amore della nostra vita puo essere sessualmente attratto da qualcun altro....o anche solo che esista la possibilita


non ho colto


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> non ho colto


volevo dire che secondo me il non voler nemmeno ammettere la debolezza umana puo portare a delle frustrazioni che si trasformano in.......
senno tu come lo spieghi che il mondo e' pieno di persone che tradiscono continuando ad amare la propria compagna , a farci l amore etc etc...non lo mi vengono ion mente tebe, lothar..tu come lo spieghi?


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è quello il motivo ... o se i motivi sono altri, certo.
> 
> ...


nessuna soluzione, assolutamente. Io tuttavia dicevo che se fosse più "normale" lasciarsi, senza i casini che normalmente ne seguono, alcuni traditori potrebbero prima lasciarsi e poi fare quel che fanno. Magari sbaglio, ed invece tutti i traditori sono solo egoistoni che vogliono tutto, ma io non credo. Credo che, alle volte, il tradimento sia il risultato di una situazione di disagio che, se lasciarsi non avesse le connotazioni di tragicità che ha nella nostra società (fino agli anni 70 il divorzio era vietato per legge), potrebbe sfociare in una separazione


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ammazza quanto avete scritto!
> Ieri sera lunga ed estenuante discussione, forse la prima volta che siamo stati entrambi duri reciprocamente. Abbiamo detto un sacco di cose e ci siamo vicendevolmente rinfacciati di tutto. Dopo un picco nel quale eravamo allo scontro totale la discussione si e' calmata.
> Quando sono andato a letto lei mi ha preso la mano e si e' accoccolata come un tempo senza dire una parola. Poi oggi come al solito, una cordiale e sorridente distanza.
> Credo che sia del tutto inutile porsi domande sull'episodio notturno.


Mettiamola così qualcosa che lei hai detto ieri sera deve averla ferita, non nel senso che si è offesa ma si è sentita colpevole, forse un messaggio riferito al suo modo di gestire il tutto l'ha colpita e quindi ha cercato un conforto per sentirsi meno colpevole ... comunque ti dovrai abituare anche a questi cambiamenti comportamentali ora di scontro, ora di rappacificazione. Resto dell'idea che stai gestendo tutto benissimo


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> volevo dire che secondo me il non voler nemmeno ammettere la debolezza umana puo portare a delle frustrazioni che si trasformano in.......
> senno tu come lo spieghi che il mondo e' pieno di persone che tradiscono continuando ad amare la propria compagna , a farci l amore etc etc...non lo mi vengono ion mente tebe, lothar..tu come lo spieghi?


io concordo con te, e non dico che non vi siano traditori "strutturali" o "seriali", ma dicevo solo che la "libertà di separazione" che ci è stata donata negli ultimi decenni sarà pienamente compiuta solo quando riusciremo a liberarci dalla tragicità che si lega alla separazione. A quel punto, dicevo, anche molti tradimenti verranno evitati. Non tutti, beninteso


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> dunque traditore cattivone egoistone


Beh buono e altruista proprio no, eh.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh buono e altruista proprio no, eh.


da questo punto di partenza concordo con la tua analisi


----------



## Stark72 (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non credo sia del tutto inutile...fprse si e' smosso qualcosa dopo la discussione


Non credo. Il punto e' che anche quando le vomito addosso veleno si capisce che la amo ancora e cio' probabilmente puo' avere l'effetto di svegliare un senso di colpa o semplicemente una tenerezza per una persona che soffre. Non mi odia ne' mi detesta, l'ha detto apertamente, ma non riesce a vedersi ancora insieme a me.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> io concordo con te, e non dico che non vi siano traditori "strutturali" o "seriali", ma dicevo solo che la "libertà di separazione" che ci è stata donata negli ultimi decenni sarà pienamente compiuta solo quando riusciremo a liberarci dalla tragicità che si lega alla separazione. A quel punto, dicevo, anche molti tradimenti verranno evitati. Non tutti, beninteso


ok tu parli quindi solo della paura di lasciarsi, che porta o l uno o l altra a tradire per prendrsi cio che vuole ma senza "uccidere" il consorte....
ok...mm.....cosa siamo? cagasotto?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> nessuna soluzione, assolutamente. Io tuttavia dicevo che se fosse più "normale" lasciarsi, senza i casini che normalmente ne seguono, alcuni traditori potrebbero prima lasciarsi e poi fare quel che fanno. Magari sbaglio, ed invece tutti i traditori sono solo egoistoni che vogliono tutto, ma io non credo. Credo che, alle volte, il tradimento sia il risultato di una situazione di disagio che, se lasciarsi non avesse le connotazioni di tragicità che ha nella nostra società (fino agli anni 70 il divorzio era vietato per legge), potrebbe sfociare in una separazione



Ciao

questo tuo pensiero l'ho colto.
E ti ho risposto, che si morde con il fatto, che però alla scoperta non vogliono la separazione. 
Cioè, NON LA VOGLIONO. E fanno di tutto e di più. Sono proprio loro ... non il tradito.
E qui, se il tradito non vuole più, cos c'entrano i sensi di colpa?

Non è un fattore di concezione di tragicità sulla separazione. 
Ma come dice Brunetta, vogliono cavoli e fiori ... 


sienne


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, ammazza quanto avete scritto!
> Ieri sera lunga ed estenuante discussione, forse la prima volta che siamo stati entrambi duri reciprocamente. Abbiamo detto un sacco di cose e ci siamo vicendevolmente rinfacciati di tutto. Dopo un picco nel quale eravamo allo scontro totale la discussione si e' calmata.
> Quando sono andato a letto lei mi ha preso la mano e si e' accoccolata come un tempo senza dire una parola. Poi oggi come al solito, una cordiale e sorridente distanza.
> Credo che sia del tutto inutile porsi domande sull'episodio notturno.


volevo anche dirti di non mollare. Se, come credo, provi ancora qualcosa per lei, lotta per il tuo rapporto. Non lasciare andare. Ho letto che hai fatto già di tutto, ma continua. Ne vale la pena, per tutto quello che avete construito. Ovviamente, se la fiamma si è spenta, ritraggo tutto


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo tuo pensiero l'ho colto.
> E ti ho risposto, che si morde con il fatto, che però alla scoperta non vogliono la separazione.
> ...


premesso che non concordo con l'analisi fattuale (siamo in un 3D nel quale la situazione è appunto quella che descrivo io), ti ripeto che credo che molti traditori tentino di ricucire per la stessa ragione per cui hanno tradito: non sanno lasciarsi


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok tu parli quindi solo della paura di lasciarsi, che porta o l uno o l altra a tradire per prendrsi cio che vuole ma senza "uccidere" il consorte....
> ok...mm.....cosa siamo? cagasotto?


lasciarsi era fino a qualche decennio fa vietato dalla legge. Ora non lo è, ma rimane un "lutto" come lo chiama sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> premesso che non concordo con l'analisi fattuale (siamo in un 3D nel quale la situazione è appunto quella che descrivo io), ti ripeto che credo che molti traditori tentino di ricucire per la stessa ragione per cui hanno tradito: non sanno lasciarsi



Ciao

si, va beh ... la discussione si era svolta al generale.


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo. Il punto e' che anche quando le vomito addosso veleno si capisce che la amo ancora e cio' probabilmente puo' avere l'effetto di svegliare un senso di colpa o semplicemente una tenerezza per una persona che soffre. Non mi odia ne' mi detesta, l'ha detto apertamente, ma non riesce a vedersi ancora insieme a me.


non ho molti metri di paragone pero ricordo bene una relazione..tanto amore.
e poi io che non ne potevo piu, di tutto quell amore no matter what.....
non lo odiavo certo, ne l ho tradito sia chiaro, avevo troppo rispetto di quell amore che mi dava, ma sentivo un forte senso di disgusto e quasi nausea quando porvava anche solo a sfiorarmi la mano....non mi sono mai riaccoccoltata a lui ...anche vedednolo soffrire e piena di sensi di colpa, il senso di disgusto che non mi permetteva di stargli fisicamente vicino , non e' mai andato via.....
certo sono siotuaizoni completamente diverse, non voglio certo paragonarle, ma questa diciamo impossibilita di stare vicino alla persona che stiamo lasciando o che stiamo facendo soffrire e' un elemento comune che ho riscontrato in molte coppie..
tutto qui.
un abbraccio, una carezza, un accoccolarsi come un tempo deve pur voler dire qualcosa.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, va beh ... la discussione si era svolta al generale.
> 
> ...


in generale non concordo, ed utilizzo come esempio la situazione che abbiamo di fronte. Che, come tu dici, sia sempre il traditore a voler ricominciare a me non consta. E' vero che accade, e secondo me in parte (almeno) accade per la stessa ragione per cui ha tradito: l'incapacità di accettare il fallimento del suo progetto di vita


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lasciarsi era fino a qualche decennio fa vietato dalla legge. Ora non lo è, ma rimane un "lutto" come lo chiama sienne


appunto...non capisco perche siostieni che questa cosa non abbia gia preso piede...
insomma immagina che legalizzano la marjiuna .... dopo quanto tempo pensi che smetteremo di comprarla sottobanco invece che recarci nei posti addetti alla cosa? meno di zero, seocndo me


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> appunto...non capisco perche siostieni che questa cosa non abbia gia preso piede...
> insomma immagina che legalizzano la marjiuna .... dopo quanto tempo pensi che smetteremo di comprarla sottobanco invece che recarci nei posti addetti alla cosa? meno di zero, seocndo me


perché viene vissuta dalla stragrande maggioranza come una tragedia, il fallimento del progetto di vita. Prendiamo i bimbi. E' vero che soffrono, ma soffrono per i contrasti tra i genitori. Se non vi sono contrasti, i bimbi non soffrono. Ed allora io spero che la società evolva nella direzione di finalmente accettare la normalità della fine della storia.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> appunto...non capisco perche siostieni che questa cosa non abbia gia preso piede...
> insomma immagina che legalizzano la marjiuna .... dopo quanto tempo pensi che smetteremo di comprarla sottobanco invece che recarci nei posti addetti alla cosa? meno di zero, seocndo me


si, ma la maggiornanza della gente continuerà a considerare male chi ne fa uso


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché viene vissuta dalla stragrande maggioranza come una tragedia, il fallimento del progetto di vita. Prendiamo i bimbi. E' vero che soffrono, ma soffrono per i contrasti tra i genitori. Se non vi sono contrasti, i bimbi non soffrono. Ed allora io spero che la società evolva nella direzione di finalmente accettare la normalità della fine della storia.


questo e' vero e no. dipende. i bambini che si rendono conto del concetto di famiglia e poi, anche tra sorrisi abbracci e feste , il papa se ne va e lo vedono andare via da casa con le valige , soffrono, eccome se soffrono....
soffrono il doppio se ci sono scontri tra i gentiri, ma alcuni soffrono lo stesso


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si, ma la maggiornanza della gente continuerà a considerare male chi ne fa uso


ah vabbe, la gente si fottesse,..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo tuo pensiero l'ho colto.
> E ti ho risposto, che si morde con il fatto, che però alla scoperta non vogliono la separazione.
> ...


Non cavoli e fiori  , capra e cavoli.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvare_capra_e_cavoli


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo e' vero e no. dipende. i bambini che si rendono conto del concetto di famiglia e poi, anche tra sorrisi abbracci e feste , il papa se ne va e lo vedono andare via da casa con le valige , soffrono, eccome se soffrono....
> soffrono il doppio se ci sono scontri tra i gentiri, ma alcuni soffrono lo stesso


il concetto di famiglia come lo intendiamo adesso. Ma se il papà non andasse via, ma tenesse i bimbi una settimana si ed una no (come avviene al nord europa), se comunque i bimbi potessero vedere i genitori senza problemi, se la separazione non fosse la botta che è, i bimbi starebbero bene


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah vabbe, la gente si fottesse,..


si ma il punto è la riprovevolezza sociale


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non cavoli e fiori  , capra e cavoli.
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvare_capra_e_cavoli



Ciao

perfetto! Grazie.

:rotfl: ... 



sienne


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto! Grazie.
> 
> ...


anche cavoli e fiori aveva il suo perché


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> lasciarsi era fino a qualche decennio fa vietato dalla legge. Ora non lo è, ma rimane un "lutto" come lo chiama sienne


La separazione c'è sempre stata. Il divorzio consente di contrarre un nuovo matrimonio, non è la semplice definizione della fine di un'unione, che è già definita dalla separazione.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> il concetto di famiglia come lo intendiamo adesso. Ma se il papà non andasse via, ma tenesse i bimbi una settimana si ed una no (come avviene al nord europa), se comunque i bimbi potessero vedere i genitori senza problemi, se la separazione non fosse la botta che è, i bimbi starebbero bene


no non sono affatto d accordo...ai bambini piace anche stare a cena con mamma e papa insieme, andare a lettone con mamam e papa...e fare le cose con mamma e papa.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La separazione c'è sempre stata. Il divorzio consente di contrarre un nuovo matrimonio, non è la semplice definizione della fine di un'unione, che è già definita dalla separazione.


ma non era granché apprezzata socialmente, no?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si ma il punto è la riprovevolezza sociale


Ciao

le maestre lo sanno bene. Gli allievi in una classe, sono più quelli di famiglie separate.
L'approvazione c'è. Non è più come 40 anni fa. Nessuno si meraviglia, se una coppia si separa. 





massinfedele ha detto:


> anche cavoli e fiori aveva il suo perché



Quale? Ho proprio ricordato male. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> si ma il punto è la riprovevolezza sociale


 riprovazione.

Ma va', alla gente degli altri non gliene frega nulla.
A me non interessava come e perché gli altri si separassero, al più mi chiedevo perché stessero insieme.
A me interessava la mia separazione.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non sono affatto d accordo...ai bambini piace anche stare a cena con mamma e papa insieme, andare a lettone con mamam e papa...e fare le cose con mamma e papa.


perché a questo siamo abituati, ma, mi chiedo e ti chiedo, non potrebbe essere bello uguale fare dell'altro, se non ci fossero le tragedie?


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> riprovazione.
> 
> Ma va', alla gente degli altri non gliene frega nulla.
> A me non interessava come e perché gli altri si separassero, al più mi chiedevo perché stessero insieme.
> A me interessava la mia separazione.


riprovevolezza, ripeto e ti invito a controllare. Detto questo non condivido, ma vabbe'


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> riprovevolezza, ripeto e ti invito a controllare. Detto questo non condivido, ma vabbe'


ammetto che è italiano giuridico, vedi link...

http://books.google.be/books?id=bG2...CEwQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=riprovevolezza&f=false


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché a questo siamo abituati, ma, mi chiedo e ti chiedo, non potrebbe essere bello uguale fare dell'altro, se non ci fossero le tragedie?


ok scuse, ora ti seguo..in prospettiva si, immagino di si, sarebbe bello che snessuno soffisse,ma massi si soffre quando c'e' un cuore che ancora batte.
se ad entrambi i gentiroi frega cazzi si guaradno negli occhi e si dicono: ao', e' stato bello, cia'...
il dramma nasce se uno dei due ancora non vuole/puo mollare


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché a questo siamo abituati, ma, mi chiedo e ti chiedo, non potrebbe essere bello uguale fare dell'altro, se non ci fossero le tragedie?


Le tragedie le fanno quelli che picchiano o ammazzano le mogli quando li vogliono lasciare.
A parte questi casi estremi (anche se tropo frequenti) la tragedia o il dramma c'è perché la separazione non avviene consensualmente e avviene in modo drammatico o tragico per la violenza del tradimento.
In ogni caso anche una vera (non legale) separazione consensuale avviene per consunzione della relazione ma quando si è creata una famiglia ci si aspetta un po' più di impegno e di rispetto., anche cercando di evitare il tradimento.
Però stiamo andando O.T. per troppe pagine.
Se ci sono gli amministratori chiederei di scorporare questa discussione dal thread di Stark:up:


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok scuse, ora ti seguo..in prospettiva si, immagino di si, sarebbe bello che snessuno soffisse,ma massi si soffre quando c'e' un cuore che ancora batte.
> se ad entrambi i gentiroi frega cazzi si guaradno negli occhi e si dicono: ao', e' stato bello, cia'...
> il dramma nasce se uno dei due ancora non vuole/puo mollare


questo è un discorso sul quale ti seguo io. Forse è impossibile. Ma forse no, forse si può imparare a superare la sofferenza senza tragedie. Forse ho torto io, non dico di no


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tragedie le fanno quelli che picchiano o ammazzano le mogli quando li vogliono lasciare.
> A parte questi casi estremi (anche se tropo frequenti) la tragedia o il dramma c'è perché la separazione non avviene consensualmente e avviene in modo drammatico o tragico per la violenza del tradimento.
> In ogni caso anche una vera (non legale) separazione consensuale avviene per consunzione della relazione ma quando si è creata una famiglia ci si aspetta un po' più di impegno e di rispetto., anche cercando di evitare il tradimento.
> Però stiamo andando O.T. per troppe pagine.
> Se ci sono gli amministratori chiederei di scorporare questa discussione dal thread di Stark:up:


scusasse


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> riprovevolezza, ripeto e ti invito a controllare. Detto questo non condivido, ma vabbe'


Visto.
Cacofonico.


----------



## massinfedele (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto.
> Cacofonico.


o forse orrendo e basta...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> riprovevolezza, ripeto e ti invito a controllare. Detto questo non condivido, ma vabbe'


Non condividi perché vivrai in un ambiente diverso dal mio.
Io non vedo nessuna riprovazione nei confronti di chi si separa. La vedo nei confronti di chi tradisce, sia che si separi sia no.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> questo è un discorso sul quale ti seguo io. Forse è impossibile. Ma forse no, forse si può imparare a superare la sofferenza senza tragedie. Forse ho torto io, non dico di no


no aspetta io credo che sia necessario imparare a superare la sofferenza senza tragedie. 
ma io quel tipo di sofferenza la ricollego all anima, che ha una vita sua e se soffre soffre. tu puoi farci poco.
ma concordo sulla necessita di imparare a soffrire senza drammi aggiunti.


----------



## Divì (26 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quei famosi scampoli d'essenza ... in quella isola della grecia ecc. ... ma non era Bisio?


Cara ti amo, mi sento confusa. Cara ti amo, voglio stare un po' da sola.... Elio!


----------



## Divì (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ' tragico essere traditi, subire la manipolazione, attraverso le menzogne, da parte della persona di cui più ci si fida, dimostrando che non solo non ci ama ma neppure ci vuole bene e ci rispetta.
> Una dichiarazione onesta non sarebbe tragica, sarebbe, giustamente, drammatica ma (come dice Sienne) è il traditore che non vuole affrontare una vera separazione perché (come dice Miss) vuole capra e cavoli.


 Quoto con furore erinnico.


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> In effetti. Un qualcosa c'è ...


Ciao,

pure Tu dubiti?
Pure Tu?

Trinità.

ciao Stark, il mio pensiero è sempre con Te......


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me più che altro fa scendere il latte alle palle a volte...



Le palle lo fanno il latte, ma non si chiama latte.......


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> pure Tu dubiti?
> Pure Tu?
> ...



Ciao

non ho espresso un dubbio. Ma che vi è una somiglianza.
È ben altra cosa ...


sienne


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho espresso un dubbio. Ma che vi è una somiglianza.
> È ben altra cosa ...
> ...


Ciao,


per quale motivo si debba ricercare una somiglianza
io non lo so.
Tu mi hai aiutato moltissimo forse più di tutti
se poi per come scrivo ricordo qualcuno io non lo so.
Però anch'io ho dei dubbi sul fatto che sono stato 
accostato a molti personaggi, che fossero tutti uguali?


Probabilmente cara sienne, Trinità è soltanto Trinità,
con i suoi grossi problemi da affrontare e con molta
voglia di poter esternare ciò che pensa.
Ho notato che il dubbio s'insinua prima della fiducia....
Fortunatamente non con tutti....


trinità


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> per quale motivo si debba ricercare una somiglianza
> ...



Ciao Trinità,

da una parte siamo unici, da un'altra ci sono aspetti, che dividiamo con alcuni. 
Non vi è nulla di male in ciò. Come il colore dei capelli ... o l'altezza ... 
Solo un'aspetto ... nada mas. Non ricerco nulla. Mi è solo tornato in mente Ultimo. 
Ma so bene che siete due persone differenti ... Non c'è nulla da interpretare ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. A me ricorda il mio catechista. Credo di essere una delle poche persone al mondo ad aver mollato catechismo e aver fatto l'esame da privatista per la Cresima. Sono serissima.


Il mio era tipo questo.......
[video=youtube;llRZznrFfhU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llRZznrFfhU[/video]


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Trinità,
> 
> da una parte siamo unici, da un'altra ci sono aspetti, che dividiamo con alcuni.
> Non vi è nulla di male in ciò. Come il colore dei capelli ... o l'altezza ...
> ...


Ciao Sienne,


ogni volta che scrivi, la tua signorilità e la tua dolcezza
mi giungono come un abbraccio.
Non c'è nulla di male, hai ragione, spero di essere ricordato
come trinità e non come un clone, tutto qui.


trinità


P.S. Abbracciamo Stark che ne ha molto bisogno.....


----------



## Stark72 (26 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché viene vissuta dalla stragrande maggioranza come una tragedia, il fallimento del progetto di vita. *Prendiamo i bimbi. E' vero che soffrono, ma soffrono per i contrasti tra i genitori. Se non vi sono contrasti, i bimbi non soffrono.* Ed allora io spero che la società evolva nella direzione di finalmente accettare la normalità della fine della storia.


Credo tu abbia ragione, te lo saprò dire tra un paio di mesi con sicurezza.
I miei figli sono stati informati di quello che sta succedendo ma al momento non sembrano affatto "colpiti", almeno in maniera percepibile, dalla cosa. Certo, la piccola (6 anni) potrebbe anche non aver capito perfettamente; mettiamoci anche il fatto che comunque le vacanze le stiamo trascorrendo insieme. Però secondo me il fatto che non ci abbiamo mai visto discutere, che non abbiano assistito a scene sgradevoli e che anzi ci abbiano visto fare le cose insieme a loro, sorridenti, possa essere un bel vantaggio per loro.
A ciò si aggiunga che siamo entrambi d'accordo nel fatto che non ci siano visite prestabilite e giorni stabiliti; nessuno dei due vuole paletti, per ora. Prova ne sia il fatto che la settimana prossima approfittando del turno di notte di lei, io dormirò a casa con i bambini e me ne andrò la mattina al lavoro appena lei tornerà.
Le "tragedie" possono essere assolutamente interne, nel proprio animo, senza bisogno di casini. Per me questa cosa è una tragedia e ho tutto il diritto di percepire la cosa in questo modo, per il momento; fermo restando che, come ho detto più volte, rispetto il diritto di andare per la propria strada per chi non ama più o comunque non ha più voglia di tirare la carretta.

Piccola postilla che più che altro è una nota di colore. E' vero che nei paesi scandinavi tutto sembra accadere con incredibile tranquillità e senza tragedie, sembrano davvero tanto civili e noi trogloditi. Sono anche il popolo con la più alta percentuale di suicidi in Europa (se non ricordo male), di fondo abbastanza tristi anche solo a vedersi. Insomma francamente continuo a preferire la nostra cultura troglodita con un po' di sangue nelle vene. Abbiamo il pessimo vizio di importare dall'estero solo le cose peggiori che spesso non c'entrano proprio un bel niente con la nostra cultura.
Se proprio dovessi scegliere preferirei importare da loro la segnaletica stradale intelligente piuttosto che il modo di gestire una crisi di coppia.


----------



## Frithurik (26 Agosto 2014)

*su*



danny ha detto:


> Li scrivo in pochissimo tempo... mi piace scrivere. Mi rendo conto di essere *prolisso...*


 Su danny fai post piu' corti , a leggere tutta sta roba mi prolasso.


----------



## Divì (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione, te lo saprò dire tra un paio di mesi con sicurezza.
> I miei figli sono stati informati di quello che sta succedendo ma al momento non sembrano affatto "colpiti", almeno in maniera percepibile, dalla cosa. Certo, la piccola (6 anni) potrebbe anche non aver capito perfettamente; mettiamoci anche il fatto che comunque le vacanze le stiamo trascorrendo insieme. Però secondo me il fatto che non ci abbiamo mai visto discutere, che non abbiano assistito a scene sgradevoli e che anzi ci abbiano visto fare le cose insieme a loro, sorridenti, possa essere un bel vantaggio per loro.
> A ciò si aggiunga che siamo entrambi d'accordo nel fatto che non ci siano visite prestabilite e giorni stabiliti; nessuno dei due vuole paletti, per ora. Prova ne sia il fatto che la settimana prossima approfittando del turno di notte di lei, io dormirò a casa con i bambini e me ne andrò la mattina al lavoro appena lei tornerà.
> Le "tragedie" possono essere assolutamente interne, nel proprio animo, senza bisogno di casini. Per me questa cosa è una tragedia e ho tutto il diritto di percepire la cosa in questo modo, per il momento; fermo restando che, come ho detto più volte, rispetto il diritto di andare per la propria strada per chi non ama più o comunque non ha più voglia di tirare la carretta.
> ...




Al posto di un abbraccio volevo darti un verde, soprattutto per la parte in neretto, ma non posso. Quindi accontentati delle mie manifestazioni di stima per i contenuti di ogni tua parola, per l'intelligenza e la dignita' che ti contraddistinguono e di solidarieta' per la tua vicenda umana.

Ciao.


----------



## Dalida (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Le "tragedie" possono essere assolutamente interne, nel proprio animo, senza bisogno di casini. Per me questa cosa è una tragedia e ho tutto il diritto di percepire la cosa in questo modo, per il momento; fermo restando che, come ho detto più volte, rispetto il diritto di andare per la propria strada per chi non ama più o comunque non ha più voglia di tirare la carretta.


Certo che ne hai il diritto, questo è un momento doloroso per te e comunque la separazione non è mai indolore [o almeno quasi mai].
dal canto mio, l'ampliamento della discussione era anche un tentativo di suggerirti che pure le peggiori tragedie prima o poi finiscono e lasciano spazio ad altre sensazioni.
non che tu non lo sappia eh, ma a volte può essere utile qualcuno che ce lo ricordi.


----------



## Horny (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La passionalità dell'amante, mentre il marito è un tipo composto.


:smile:

be', brunetta, si tratta di un film.
credo che difficilmente, nella realtà,
una persona del tutto passionale e una
assolutamente non passionale (composta
per me è un'altra cosa) si possano davvero
amare in un rapporto di coppia.
opinione rivedibile.


ps  oramai ti cito pure a mio figlio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> be', brunetta, si tratta di un film.
> credo che difficilmente, nella realtà,
> ...


Beh di un film si parlava.
Del resto ogni rappresentazione per spettacolizzare estremizza le relazioni.
Un perfetto esempio di non realtà sono i film di Muccino dove i dialoghi sono tutti con l'affanno ma esprimono il non detto della realtà.

Mi citi???


----------



## Horny (26 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A ciò si aggiunga che siamo entrambi d'accordo nel fatto che non ci siano visite prestabilite e giorni stabiliti;
> 
> Le "tragedie" possono essere assolutamente interne, nel proprio animo, senza bisogno di casini. Per me questa cosa è una tragedia e ho tutto il diritto di percepire la cosa in questo modo, per il momento; fermo restando che, come ho detto più volte, rispetto il diritto di andare per la propria strada per chi non ama più o comunque non ha più voglia di tirare la carretta.
> 
> ...


il rosso è ottimo, se ci si riesce senza 'sbavature'.
e se (a prezzo di sforzi semi sovraumani ) ce la stò facendo io,
che quelche problemino  ce l'ho,
con quello svalvolato di ex.marito.2,
di certo ce la farai tu  :up:

sul verde ci sarebbe moooooolto da discutere.
non la vedrei come una 'questione di diritto'.
'non amare più o non voler tirare la carretta' ....
l'uno o l'altro farebbe differenza, per te?

sul neretto, ricordi bene, ma NO,.....nei paesi scandinavi
si vive con meno luce, tutto qua.
altrimenti si confondono le cause con gli effetti......


----------



## Horny (26 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh di un film si parlava.
> Del resto ogni rappresentazione per spettacolizzare estremizza le relazioni.
> Un perfetto esempio di non realtà sono i film di Muccino dove i dialoghi sono tutti con l'affanno ma esprimono il non detto della realtà.
> 
> Mi citi???


esatto.
ma lo si utilizzava per dirimere la realtà.
una operazione non corretta, a mio modo
di vedere.

(sisi, di continuo. 
anzi ora mi devo cercare quell'intervento in cui parlavi della
trasmissione radiofonica.....sulla frustrazione in relazione 
alla portata degli obiettivi, perché ne parlavamo sabato)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> esatto.
> ma lo si utilizzava per dirimere la realtà.
> una operazione non corretta, a mio modo
> di vedere.
> ...


La trasmissione era sulla felicità su radio24. Magari i contributi originali si possono recuperare.


----------



## Horny (26 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perdono e pentimento ...
> 
> ...


si, hai espresso benissimo quello che sento.
..................................
:up:
i fanghi sporchi mi preoccupano,
ne ho paura


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo dovrebbe essere in ogni mente, come un tempo il ricamo "casa dolce casa".
> Si fanno disastri inseguendo il mito dell'amore-passione che è di pe sé un mito perché irrealizzabile.


un mito perché irrealizzabile?
o solo non eterno?


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me state parlando di cose diverse.
> La famiglia sopra tutto con la coppia che sta insieme per la facciata, per perbenismo, per questioni economiche, nell'ipocrisia non la vuole nessuno, anche se esiste ancora adesso.
> E a me fa vomitare.
> Altra cosa è ancora l'essere pronti a buttare tutto all'aria per inseguire il sogno di un amore che non esiste, confondendo l'eccitazione e il coinvolgimento emotivo di una relazione clandestina o anche solo di una nuova persona con l'Amore della vita, creando disastri immani.
> ...


Capito benissimo.:up:


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ' tragico essere traditi, *subire la manipolazione, attraverso le menzogne, da parte della persona di cui più ci si fida*, dimostrando che non solo non ci ama ma neppure ci vuole bene e ci rispetta.
> Una dichiarazione onesta non sarebbe tragica, sarebbe, giustamente, drammatica ma (come dice Sienne) è il traditore che non vuole affrontare una vera separazione perché (come dice Miss) vuole capra e cavoli.


:up:


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non credo. Il punto e' che anche quando le vomito addosso veleno si capisce che la amo ancora e cio' probabilmente puo' avere l'effetto di svegliare un senso di colpa o semplicemente una tenerezza per una persona che soffre. Non mi odia ne' mi detesta, l'ha detto apertamente, *ma non riesce a vedersi ancora insieme a me.*


Credo sia frequente quando si è presi da un'altra persona o, in alcuni casi, anche solo da una relazione sentimentale particolarmente gratificante a livello emotivo. Ci si allontana da chi è insieme a noi da parecchio tempo (e col quale si suppone in genere vi sia un rapporto decisamente meno passionale ma più routinario).
Non è detto che sia definitivo o conclusivo come si può ritenere in certi momenti come quello che stai vivendo ora.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> perché viene vissuta dalla stragrande maggioranza come una tragedia, il fallimento del progetto di vita. Prendiamo i bimbi. E' vero che soffrono, ma soffrono per i contrasti tra i genitori. *Se non vi sono contrasti, i bimbi non soffrono*. Ed allora io spero che la società evolva nella direzione di finalmente accettare la normalità della fine della storia.




L'assenza la percepiscono, eccome, e questa è anche sofferenza in una fase importante di crescita emotiva.
Inoltre, è utopico pensare che vi sia la totale assenza di contrasti in una separazione.
I bambini apprendono l'affettività soprattutto dai loro genitori, che costituiscono il loro principale modello e supporto nella crescita sentimentale.
Assistere alla loro separazione (e quindi all'interruzione di un rapporto affettivo che costituisce la loro principale certezza) è comunque un trauma, grande o piccolo che sia, anche nella migliore delle situazioni.
Che poi non lo si colga da parte di noi adulti - i bambini giocano, si divertono ugualmente - è un'altra storia.


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione, te lo saprò dire tra un paio di mesi con sicurezza.
> I miei figli sono stati informati di quello che sta succedendo ma al momento non sembrano affatto "colpiti", almeno in maniera percepibile, dalla cosa. Certo, la piccola (6 anni) potrebbe anche non aver capito perfettamente; mettiamoci anche il fatto che comunque le vacanze le stiamo trascorrendo insieme. Però secondo me il fatto che non ci abbiamo mai visto discutere, che non abbiano assistito a scene sgradevoli e che anzi ci abbiano visto fare le cose insieme a loro, sorridenti, possa essere un bel vantaggio per loro.
> A ciò si aggiunga che siamo entrambi d'accordo nel fatto che non ci siano visite prestabilite e giorni stabiliti; nessuno dei due vuole paletti, per ora. Prova ne sia il fatto che la settimana prossima approfittando del turno di notte di lei, io dormirò a casa con i bambini e me ne andrò la mattina al lavoro appena lei tornerà.
> Le "tragedie" possono essere assolutamente interne, nel proprio animo, senza bisogno di casini. Per me questa cosa è una tragedia e ho tutto il diritto di percepire la cosa in questo modo, per il momento; fermo restando che, come ho detto più volte, rispetto il diritto di andare per la propria strada per chi non ama più o comunque non ha più voglia di tirare la carretta.
> ...



Ciao Stark, sei una persona in gamba, davvero, e spero per te e la tua famiglia che le cose vadano per il meglio.
Spero ancora che superiate questa crisi e che questo evento, nella sua drammaticità, costituisca un'esperienza su cui ricostruire.
Sulla postilla: mi trovi d'accordo in generale.
E' un po' OT, ma hai visto il film svedese Together?


----------



## massinfedele (27 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione, te lo saprò dire tra un paio di mesi con sicurezza.
> I miei figli sono stati informati di quello che sta succedendo ma al momento non sembrano affatto "colpiti", almeno in maniera percepibile, dalla cosa. Certo, la piccola (6 anni) potrebbe anche non aver capito perfettamente; mettiamoci anche il fatto che comunque le vacanze le stiamo trascorrendo insieme. Però secondo me il fatto che non ci abbiamo mai visto discutere, che non abbiano assistito a scene sgradevoli e che anzi ci abbiano visto fare le cose insieme a loro, sorridenti, possa essere un bel vantaggio per loro.
> A ciò si aggiunga che siamo entrambi d'accordo nel fatto che non ci siano visite prestabilite e giorni stabiliti; nessuno dei due vuole paletti, per ora. Prova ne sia il fatto che la settimana prossima approfittando del turno di notte di lei, io dormirò a casa con i bambini e me ne andrò la mattina al lavoro appena lei tornerà.
> Le "tragedie" possono essere assolutamente interne, nel proprio animo, senza bisogno di casini. Per me questa cosa è una tragedia e ho tutto il diritto di percepire la cosa in questo modo, per il momento; fermo restando che, come ho detto più volte, rispetto il diritto di andare per la propria strada per chi non ama più o comunque non ha più voglia di tirare la carretta.
> ...


ovviamente hai diritto di percepire la separazione come una tragedia. Il mio punto era semplicemente che forse, in futuro, sarà possibile vivere le separazioni con meno sofferenza. Ma, come detto, può darsi anche che la mia visione sia irrealistica.

sui bimbi, spero davvero che sia giusto quel che penso io. I bimbi non hanno bisogno, a mio modo di vedere, di uno specifico tipo di famiglia, ma di amore. Se chi si occupa dei bimbi riesce a trasferire amore senza farli soffrire a causa di eventi che non li riguardano, secondo me non soffrono. Ma anche qui, mio punto di vista.

infine sui paesi del nord non condivido. e' vero che hanno il più alto tasso di suicidi, ma non credo sia dovuto alla loro maggiore civiltà. pur se non mi priverei mai della mia italianità, temo non ci sia difesa alcuna per la nostra arretratezza culturale e credo sia un errore difenderla.


----------



## erab (27 Agosto 2014)

massinfedele ha detto:


> ovviamente hai diritto di percepire la separazione come una tragedia. Il mio punto era semplicemente che forse, in futuro, sarà possibile vivere le separazioni con meno sofferenza. Ma, come detto, può darsi anche che la mia visione sia irrealistica.
> 
> sui bimbi, spero davvero che sia giusto quel che penso io. I bimbi non hanno bisogno, a mio modo di vedere, di uno specifico tipo di famiglia, ma di amore. Se chi si occupa dei bimbi riesce a trasferire amore senza farli soffrire a causa di eventi che non li riguardano, secondo me non soffrono. Ma anche qui, mio punto di vista.
> 
> infine sui paesi del nord non condivido. e' vero che hanno il più alto tasso di suicidi, ma non credo sia dovuto alla loro maggiore civiltà. pur se non mi priverei mai della mia italianità, temo non ci sia difesa alcuna per la nostra arretratezza culturale e credo sia un errore difenderla.


Te lo dice uno la cui moglie ha vissuto e lavora con gente del "profondo nord europeo".
Sono talmente repressi che fanno sembrare un vulcaniano di star trek un estroverso.... e alla fine qualcuno sbrocca.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Te lo dice uno la cui moglie ha vissuto e lavora con gente del "profondo nord europeo".
> Sono talmente repressi che fanno sembrare un vulcaniano di star trek un estroverso.... e alla fine qualcuno sbrocca.


A un amico di mia figlia sono morte le due nonne a poca distanza di tempo. La prima è morta a Napoli è il funerale è stato drammatico con alti pianti, urla e disperazione, l'altro a Milano e il funerale è stato composto e silenzioso, con pianto trattenuto e riservatezza.
Rifletteva qualche tempo dopo che quello della prima nonna l'aveva liberato dal dolore, mentre dopo il secondo il dolore permaneva. Non attribuiva questo al rapporto con le nonne che era stato con entrambe molto affettuoso, anzi forse più intenso con la prima, ma proprio alle modalità dell'addio.
A volte essere plateali ed esagerati (secondo parametri "nordici") non fa proprio MALE.

Edit: avevo scritto "bene" invece di "MALE".


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> un mito perché irrealizzabile?
> o solo non eterno?


Perché è uno stato temporaneo dovuto al senso di precarietà.
Il detto "il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore" è giusto se con amore s'intende quell'amore che nasce dall'incertezza della presenza e della corrispondenza della persona amata. Se sai che abita lì con te non puoi emozionarti vedendola tornare a casa, né ti sconvolgi nel vederla uscire dalla doccia, è lì che si lava.
L'attrazione può non passare e concentrarsi anche su aspetti diversi con il trascorrere del tempo e non nascerà dal passare una mano tra i folti capelli, se non ci sono più, ma può continuare a esserci, la passione però è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A un amico di mia figlia sono morte le due nonne a poca distanza di tempo. La prima è morta a Napoli è il funerale è stato drammatico con alti pianti, urla e disperazione, l'altro a Milano e il funerale è stato composto e silenzioso, con pianto trattenuto e riservatezza.
> Rifletteva qualche tempo dopo che quello della prima nonna l'aveva liberato dal dolore, mentre dopo il secondo il dolore permaneva. Non attribuiva questo al rapporto con le nonne che era stato con entrambe molto affettuoso, anzi forse più intenso con la prima, ma proprio alle modalità dell'addio.
> A volte essere plateali ed esagerati (secondo parametri "nordici") non fa proprio bene.


Scusa Brunilde ma se il primo l'ha liberato dal dolore ed il secondo no evidentemente la platealità e l'esagerazione gli hanno fatto bene, no?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Brunilde ma se il primo l'ha liberato dal dolore ed il secondo no evidentemente la platealità e l'esagerazione gli hanno fatto bene, no?


Era quello che volevo dire.
Non so perché mi è scappato un "non" che non c'entrava


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che volevo dire.
> Non so perché mi è scappato un "non" che non c'entrava


E allora tu perchè ti trattieni sempre, benedetta figliuola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, però voialtri a Milano dovreste essere nuclearizzati per tutti sti modi di dire del cazzo che avete tirato fuori negli anni.


Io non sono di Milano!

Di Milanese dico solo ogni tanto "é la una", ma nemmeno tanto spesso.

Oppure la maglieeeeetta, la cotoleeeeeetta, la sigareeeeeeetta ecc ecc


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda che se li inventa lei
> Io sono di Milano da generazioni e non l'ho mai sentito


Appunto, lo dicevamo in Liguria!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non sono di Milano!
> 
> Di Milanese dico solo ogni tanto "é la una", ma nemmeno tanto spesso.
> 
> Oppure la maglieeeeetta, la cotoleeeeeetta, la sigareeeeeeetta ecc ecc


Vi odio tutti. TUTTI.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2014)

Comunque quanto scrivete? 

Tantissimo!

Lo dicevate voi "una cifra" per dire "tantissimo"?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora tu perchè ti trattieni sempre, benedetta figliuola.


Io sono incapace di essere plateale ma sono convinta che a volte può essere utile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vi odio tutti. TUTTI.


A me vuoi tanto bene. Lo sento.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vi odio tutti. TUTTI.


IL JB e LA Clem mi fanno ridere :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> IL JB e LA Clem mi fanno ridere :carneval:


Vero che mi vuole bene? Fa finta di odiare anche me però mi vuole bene, si capisce benissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Agosto 2014)

*ho letto a sprazzi*

perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
Bon, siamo passati dai matrimoni combinati ai matrimoni per amore.
I matrimoni combinati non erano in discussione, quelli d'amore, per loro natura, lo sono.
Ma il matrimonio è rimasto un impegno. Ed è un impegno che ci si prende volontariamente.
Occorre essere consapevoli, al momento in cui ci si accolla l'impegno, che i sentimenti a volte possano essere confusi, che si possa incontrare qualcuno che ci fa girare la testa. 
Ed al momento in cui la testa gira, non dimenticare in cosa consiste quell'impegno. 
Questa secondo me è consapevolezza.
Invece, secondo me, le tante, troppe storie di sbandate che hanno sancito la fine di un matrimonio per poi rivelarsi, appunto, sbandate, hanno l'impronta della scelleratezza. 
Se è questa la serietà con la quale un adulto si assume un impegno, molto meglio non prenderlo. 
Si risparmiano pure i soldi del rinfresco.
Torno nella cripta.


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A un amico di mia figlia sono morte le due nonne a poca distanza di tempo. La prima è morta a Napoli è il funerale è stato drammatico con alti pianti, urla e disperazione, l'altro a Milano e il funerale è stato composto e silenzioso, con pianto trattenuto e riservatezza.
> Rifletteva qualche tempo dopo che quello della prima nonna l'aveva liberato dal dolore, mentre dopo il secondo il dolore permaneva. Non attribuiva questo al rapporto con le nonne che era stato con entrambe molto affettuoso, anzi forse più intenso con la prima, ma proprio alle modalità dell'addio.
> A volte essere plateali ed esagerati (secondo parametri "nordici") non fa proprio MALE.
> 
> Edit: avevo scritto "bene" invece di "MALE".


ma nel caso di divorzi e separazioni, che a differenza delle morti sono evitabili, se uno cresce in una società in cui sono all'ordine del giorno, tipo bere un caffè, e magari si tende a giudicare meno,  )è probabile che tutti i soggetti coinvolti attribuiscano all'evento una minore valenza, anche, psicologica, nella sostanza (minori sensi di colpa), indipendente da quanto plateale sia poi, nella forma, la reazione a caldo.
e comunque il discorso del tuo amico mi convince poco.
infine trovo le donne del nord meno represse delle italiane.


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2014)

E se abolissimo in toto l'istituto del matrimonio
così come noi lo consciamo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E se abolissimo in toto l'istituto del matrimonio
> così come noi lo consciamo?


basta non sposarsi. mica ti obbligano.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

comunque anche adesso a me il divorzio sembra un fallimento personale, come no
al di là di quello che dice la gente


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Standing ovation i verdi li ho esauriti


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> basta non sposarsi. mica ti obbligano.


Infatti di sto passo non si sposa più nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque anche adesso a me il divorzio sembra un fallimento personale, come no
> al di là di quello che dice la gente


E' più una disgrazia.
Se ti metti in macchina per andare in vacanza e ti vengono addosso, non hai fallito la vacanza.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque anche adesso a me il divorzio sembra un fallimento personale, come no
> al di là di quello che dice la gente


Sono d'accordo... d'altronde la vita è fatta di successi e fallimenti, e bisogna imparare ad accettare ed affrontare entrambi. Quando si fallisce è inutile nasconderselo... meglio prenderne atto ed affrontare la cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti di sto passo non si sposa più nessuno.


macchè, anzi. Tanto quando ti prendi la sbandata per un altro sei giustificato a mollare tutto. Magari si sposasse meno gente, risparmieremmo anche nei costi pubblici.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' più una disgrazia.
> Se ti metti in macchina per andare in vacanza e ti vengono addosso, non hai fallito la vacanza.



però hai investito nel matrimonio (non solo soldi ovviamente), quindi in effetti un'analogia col fallimento secondo me c'è


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' più una disgrazia.
> Se ti metti in macchina per andare in vacanza e ti vengono addosso, non hai fallito la vacanza.


Quasi sempre, e sottolineo il quasi, in ogni incidente c'è almeno un pizzico di corresponsabilità.


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> macchè, anzi. Tanto quando ti prendi la sbandata per un altro sei giustificato a mollare tutto. Magari si sposasse meno gente, risparmieremmo anche nei costi pubblici.


condivido...... purtroppo.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

credo, che dipende che concezione si ha. 
C'è chi crede di più, a tappe / fasi ... di percorsi assieme.
O chi ne è consapevole, che tutto può finire. 
Questo cambia di tanto l'animo, per come prendere una fine ...


sienne


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Non posso ridarti un verde, ma quoto!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> però hai investito nel matrimonio (non solo soldi ovviamente), quindi in effetti un'analogia col fallimento secondo me c'è


Anche per la vacanza hai investito soldi e ferie.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quasi sempre, e sottolineo il quasi, in ogni incidente c'è almeno un pizzico di corresponsabilità.


Ben per questo ho scritto "ti vengono addosso" e non "hai un incidente".
Poi certo hai comunque fallito facendo un errore di valutazione sull'affidabilità della persona o del sentimento o dei sentimenti.
Io preferisco però sconfitta a fallimento semmai. Non so perché. Forse perché nel fallimento comprendo percentuali di dolo o insipienza che non attribuisco al tradito. E quello è il mio punto di vista.


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Condivido....aggiungendo che una buona partenza è sposare chi ti fa tremare le ginocchia. ...chi hai voglia di baciare abbracciare....cosa che credo manchi in chi si separa quasi subito.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per la vacanza hai investito soldi e ferie.



vabbè ma un fallimento può essere dovuto anche a una disgrazia/incidente

tipo: ho investo in condizionatori per l'estate 2014

forse tu vedi il fallimento personale come responsabilità personale?


----------



## Trinità (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Posso essere d'accordo su alcune cose.
Ho riletto, riletto ed ancora riletto, la sensazione di tutto questo scritto è comunque
di gelo.......
Mi hai fatto rabbrividire....


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido....aggiungendo che una buona partenza è sposare chi ti fa tremare le ginocchia. ...chi hai voglia di baciare abbracciare....cosa che credo manchi in chi si separa quasi subito.



quotone!:up:


----------



## Trinità (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo ho scritto "ti vengono addosso" e non "hai un incidente".
> Poi certo hai comunque fallito facendo un errore di valutazione sull'affidabilità della persona o del sentimento o dei sentimenti.
> Io preferisco però sconfitta a fallimento semmai. Non so perché. Forse perché nel fallimento comprendo percentuali di dolo o insipienza che non attribuisco al tradito. E quello è il mio punto di vista.


Un buon autista è colui che guarda lontano, cioè che prevede l'incidente e fa di tutto per evitarlo.
Quindi se succede è corresponsabile....
E questo è il mio punto di vista.

(Corso di guida in sicurezza e guida sportiva veloce)


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Ma che te lo dico a fare...
Non posso inverdirti, ma come se!


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido...*.aggiungendo che una buona partenza è sposare chi ti fa tremare le ginocchia*. ...chi hai voglia di baciare abbracciare....cosa che credo manchi in chi si separa quasi subito.


Indubbiamente è importante, necessario si ma non penso sufficiente... dovrebbe farci anche sentire qualcosa dentro (e non parlo delle solite farfalle), qualcosa che però non saprei definire a parole. Forse renderci migliori o più completi, anche se non so se sia davvero quello che vorrei esprimere. Probabilmente, tra l'altro, tirando le somme alla fine della nostra vita, ci accorgeremo che avremo amato  davvero solo chi abbiamo amato in maniera del tutto  indipendente dal suo aspetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Posso essere d'accordo su alcune cose.
> Ho riletto, riletto ed ancora riletto, la sensazione di tutto questo scritto è comunque
> di gelo.......
> Mi hai fatto rabbrividire....


Non è gelo. E' razionalità. Io quando mi sono sposata la fase dell'innamoramento, quella in cui stai cercando il tram che ti ha investito per intenderci, l'avevo già passata. 7 anni di convivenza felice ed appagante, preceduti da altri di fidanzamento, mi avevano sufficentemente convinto che si poteva pensare a costruire una famiglia sufficentemente solida per poter crescere dei figli. Ma questa è la mia idea del matrimonio.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Indubbiamente è importante, necessario si ma non penso sufficiente... dovrebbe farci anche sentire qualcosa dentro (e non parlo delle solite farfalle), qualcosa che però non saprei definire a parole. Forse renderci migliori o più completi, anche se non so se sia davvero quello che vorrei esprimere. Probabilmente, tra l'altro, tirando le somme alla fine della nostra vita, ci accorgeremo che* avremo amato  davvero solo chi abbiamo amato in maniera del tutto  indipendente dal suo aspetto*.



in che senso scusa?
anche l'aspetto fa parte di una persona, e anche quando passano gli anni, e non mi riferisco alla bellezza (a parte che si può essere di bell'aspetto anche da vecchi, indubbiamente)


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> in che senso scusa?
> *anche l'aspetto fa parte di una persona, e anche quando passano gli anni,* e non mi riferisco alla bellezza (a parte che si può essere di bell'aspetto anche da vecchi, indubbiamente)


Indubbiamente è sicuramente una delle prime caratteristiche, se non la prima, che possono generare un'immediata attrazione... ma all'aspetto del partner ci si abitua, non è la qualità che consolida e fa durare amorevolmente un rapporto.


----------



## Divì (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Da scolpire nella pietra.

Temp che sia venuta meno l'educazione sentimentale, se aumentano vertiginosamente uomini e donne che mostrano incapacita' a scegliere consapevolmente.


----------



## Divì (27 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti di sto passo non si sposa più nessuno.


Anche la convivenza, se metti su famiglia, e' un impegno, mica ti autorizza alla sbandata.


----------



## Divì (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è gelo. E' razionalità. Io quando mi sono sposata la fase dell'innamoramento, quella in cui stai cercando il tram che ti ha investito per intenderci, l'avevo già passata. 7 anni di convivenza felice ed appagante, preceduti da altri di fidanzamento, mi avevano sufficentemente convinto che si poteva pensare a costruire una famiglia sufficentemente solida per poter crescere dei figli. Ma questa è la mia idea del matrimonio.


Anche la mia .... Il problema e' che credevamo fosse anche la loro.....


----------



## Trinità (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è gelo. E' razionalità. Io quando mi sono sposata la fase dell'innamoramento, quella in cui stai cercando il tram che ti ha investito per intenderci, l'avevo già passata. 7 anni di convivenza felice ed appagante, preceduti da altri di fidanzamento, mi avevano sufficentemente convinto che si poteva pensare a costruire una famiglia sufficentemente solida per poter crescere dei figli. Ma questa è la mia idea del matrimonio.


Quindi ora potremmo sposarci?
Scherzavo, mi hai convinto.
Comunque sono di ghiaccio,brrrrrrrhhhh!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


direi che hai ragione :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Da scolpire nella pietra.
> 
> Temp che sia venuta meno l'educazione sentimentale, se aumentano vertiginosamente uomini e donne che mostrano incapacita' a scegliere consapevolmente.


È che alcuni vorrebbero cambiare partner e vita con la stessa velocità con la quale cambiano il cellulare per accaparrarsi la novità del momento


----------



## Divì (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È che alcuni vorrebbero cambiare partner e vita con la stessa velocità con la quale cambiano il cellulare per accaparrarsi la novità del momento


Come dice Recalcati.....


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è uno stato temporaneo dovuto al senso di precarietà.
> Il detto "il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore" è giusto se con amore s'intende quell'amore che nasce dall'incertezza della presenza e della corrispondenza della persona amata. Se sai che abita lì con te non puoi emozionarti vedendola tornare a casa, né ti sconvolgi nel vederla uscire dalla doccia, è lì che si lava.
> L'attrazione può non passare e concentrarsi anche su aspetti diversi con il trascorrere del tempo e non nascerà dal passare una mano tra i folti capelli, se non ci sono più, ma può continuare a esserci, la passione però è un'altra cosa.


non credo che le emozioni scaturite da quell'incertezza possano definirsi amore.
cos'e' la passione? Se non anche attrazione?


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Anche la convivenza, se metti su famiglia, e' un impegno, mica ti autorizza alla sbandata.


Infatti è quello che intendevo.


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


ahhh bo,
io il rinfresco non l'ho fatto proprio.
chiaro segnale.
In generale, questa vostra teoria degli svalvolamenti 
e delle cotte mi convince poco.
indipendentemente dalla superficialità iniziale,
in cui entrano in gioco mille altri fattori.


----------



## Divì (27 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che intendevo.


Ne ero certa


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Un buon autista è colui che guarda lontano, cioè che prevede l'incidente e fa di tutto per evitarlo.
> Quindi se succede è corresponsabile....
> E questo è il mio punto di vista.
> 
> (Corso di guida in sicurezza e guida sportiva veloce)


Non dirne più. Se sei fermo al semaforo e ti viene addosso un tir che cosa vuoi prevedere?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Indubbiamente è importante, necessario si ma non penso sufficiente... dovrebbe farci anche sentire qualcosa dentro (e non parlo delle solite farfalle), qualcosa che però non saprei definire a parole. Forse renderci migliori o più completi, anche se non so se sia davvero quello che vorrei esprimere. Probabilmente, tra l'altro, tirando le somme alla fine della nostra vita, ci accorgeremo che avremo amato  davvero solo chi abbiamo amato in maniera del tutto  indipendente dal suo aspetto.


Sono d'accordo ma non so dirlo meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non credo che le emozioni scaturite da quell'incertezza possano definirsi amore.
> cos'e' la passione? Se non anche attrazione?


Quell'incertezza potenzia l'attrazione, che c'è di base e può persistere tutta la vita, e scatena o è scatenata dalla passione, non è amore, nell'amore ci sono tante cose.


----------



## danny (28 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È che alcuni vorrebbero cambiare partner e vita con la stessa velocità con la quale cambiano il cellulare per accaparrarsi la novità del momento


Esatto.
Il modello consumistico si è esteso anche nei rapporti delle persone.
Qualche pagina prima ci si confrontava col modello di famiglia dei nostri nonni/bisnonni.
I nostri nonni erano ancora al di fuori della visione consumistica attuale. 
Se acquistavano qualche bene era perché lo ritenevano necessario e con l'ambizione che esso durasse tutta la vita. 
Che fosse un orologio o una bicicletta, si guardava soprattutto alla sostanza. Ancora in casa noi abbiamo oggetti dei nostri nonni, dalle lenzuola di lino agli orologi, alle vecchie fotocamere etc. che sono durati decenni in virtù della loro qualità intrinseca e della loro semplicità di fruizione (pensate solo a una vecchia foto stampata in rapporto a un odierno file raw o jpeg).
L'individuo odierno è invece pervaso dall'ansia di aggiornarsi... alla versione più attuale, di non restare indietro, di inseguire un traguardo di perfezione (tecnologica o sentimentale) che viene sempre inevitabilmente superato dopo poco tempo.
Vecchio è sì diventato un dispregiativo. Che si stia parlando di un cellulare, piuttosto che di una persona.
Questo modello che è stato propagandato si è esteso anche ai rapporti sociali.
Ora, guardando alla situazione attuale: il modello consumistico non ha terminato il suo ciclo, ma sta dimostrando palesemente i suoi limiti.
Per questo sarebbe necessario effettuare una riflessione su modelli e schemi che superino i limiti attuali.
Il confronto col passato è necessario per comprendere maggiormente il presente e superare l'inganno delle abitudini, che ci fanno sembrare ogni situazione immutabile nel tempo, come fosse un punto di arrivo e non un tratto del percorso umano.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Il modello consumistico si è esteso anche nei rapporti delle persone.
> Qualche pagina prima ci si confrontava col modello di famiglia dei nostri nonni/bisnonni.
> I nostri nonni erano ancora al di fuori della visione consumistica attuale.
> ...


Sono in linea di massima d'accordo con te... Anche se ogni volta che ti leggo devo prendere un permesso dal lavoro  ma quanto scrivi!!!!


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Io mi sono sposata in una cripta. Giuro. Vorrà dire qualcosa?

P.S. non posso darti verdi! Comunque VERDE!


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ho pochissimo tempo, quindi non so dove siete arrivati e non so come sta Stark, soprattutto.
> Comunque solo un pensiero: io ho cominciato a prendermi delle cotte alle elementari, duravano una settimana o due poi cambiavo mire. Via via con gli anni, le cotte si allungavano ma mica troppo. L'innamoramento passa, è fisiologico e sarebbe veramente imbarazzante, non si arriverebbe manco ai 40 anni, se dovessimo vivere decenni con la tremarella alle gambe ed il batticuore. Nello stato d'animo dell'innamoramento c'è così poco spazio per il resto del mondo che forse non si farebbero neppure i figli. Ci si innamora e poi ... viene l'amore, quello che dura.
> Può passare pure quello, per carità. Ma non in un lampo. Perchè l'amore è un sentimento profondo, perchè è un insieme di sentimenti e di consapevolezza.
> Amiamo la persona che ci appaga, che non ci fa sentire soli, ma anche la persona alla quale vogliamo raccontare ciò che ci succede, con la quale ci consigliamo, ci confrontiamo, la nostra persona.
> ...


Quoto :up:
Ma vedi sbry si parla molto di innamoramento, di amore maturo, di consapevolezza, di tener i piedi ben piantati per terra, di assunzione di responsabilità ecc. ma quando innamoramento termina poi subentra l'amore e purtoppo può finire pure lui ... purtroppo non da entrambe le parti ... da parte di chi lo prova ancora subentra la rabbia, il senso di impotenza, di nuovo la rabbia con un pizzico di furore poi ... infine arriva la stanchezza, il senso di delusione, di amarezza, di fallimento e di sconfitta.
Torni a casa con i bimbi che ti saltano addosso e con lei che nemmeno ti caga ... e tu non comprendi come sia potuto accadere a trasformare una famiglia in un inferno dove te sei da solo a smazzarti cercando di capire il perchè sia potuto accadere. Davvero è difficile capire che l'amore non è dato per merito anzi ... risulta diffice capire il "non ti amo più" senza che prima sia stato detto nulla ... difficoltà comunicative oppure? Quando per più della metà della vita ne hai passate di ogni insieme, quando (per carità ognuno con i propri meriti e/o limiti) hai affrontato solo per amore prove da far tremare i polsi, quando hai dato tutto per lei prima e per la famiglia tutta poi ... quelle quattro parole in croce ti straziano l'anima.
Scusate ma oggi mi sento depresso spero mi passi ... fino alla prossima volta


----------



## disincantata (28 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Ma vedi sbry si parla molto di innamoramento, di amore maturo, di consapevolezza, di tener i piedi ben piantati per terra, di assunzione di responsabilità ecc. ma quando innamoramento termina poi subentra l'amore e purtoppo può finire pure lui ... purtroppo non da entrambe le parti ... da parte di chi lo prova ancora subentra la rabbia, il senso di impotenza, di nuovo la rabbia con un pizzico di furore poi ... infine arriva la stanchezza, il senso di delusione, di amarezza, di fallimento e di sconfitta.
> Torni a casa con i bimbi che ti saltano addosso e con lei che nemmeno ti caga ... e tu non comprendi come sia potuto accadere a trasformare una famiglia in un inferno dove te sei da solo a smazzarti cercando di capire il perchè sia potuto accadere. Davvero è difficile concepire che l'amore non è dato per merito anzi ... risulta diffice capire il "non ti amo più" senza che prima sia stato detto nulla ... difficoltà comunicative oppure? Quando per più della metà della vita ne hai passate di ogni insieme, quando (per carità ognuno con i propri meriti e/o limiti) hai affrontato solo per amore prove da far tremare i polsi, quando hai dato tutto per lei prima e per la famiglia tutta poi ... quelle quattro parole in croce ti straziano l'anima.
> Scusate ma oggi mi sento depresso spero mi passi ... fino alla prossima volta


Mi dispiace e molto.  Forza.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Ma vedi sbry si parla molto di innamoramento, di amore maturo, di consapevolezza, di tener i piedi ben piantati per terra, di assunzione di responsabilità ecc. ma quando innamoramento termina poi subentra l'amore e purtoppo può finire pure lui ... purtroppo non da entrambe le parti ... da parte di chi lo prova ancora subentra la rabbia, il senso di impotenza, di nuovo la rabbia con un pizzico di furore poi ... infine arriva la stanchezza, il senso di delusione, di amarezza, di fallimento e di sconfitta.
> Torni a casa con i bimbi che ti saltano addosso e con lei che nemmeno ti caga ... e tu non comprendi come sia potuto accadere a trasformare una famiglia in un inferno dove te sei da solo a smazzarti cercando di capire il perchè sia potuto accadere. Davvero è difficile capire che l'amore non è dato per merito anzi ... risulta diffice capire il "non ti amo più" senza che prima sia stato detto nulla ... difficoltà comunicative oppure? Quando per più della metà della vita ne hai passate di ogni insieme, quando (per carità ognuno con i propri meriti e/o limiti) hai affrontato solo per amore prove da far tremare i polsi, quando hai dato tutto per lei prima e per la famiglia tutta poi ... quelle quattro parole in croce ti straziano l'anima.
> Scusate ma oggi mi sento depresso spero mi passi ... fino alla prossima volta


Dai Wolfi, forza! Se ti faccio un grattino, ti passa un po'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Ma vedi sbry si parla molto di innamoramento, di amore maturo, di consapevolezza, di tener i piedi ben piantati per terra, di assunzione di responsabilità ecc. ma quando innamoramento termina poi subentra l'amore e purtoppo può finire pure lui ... purtroppo non da entrambe le parti ... da parte di chi lo prova ancora subentra la rabbia, il senso di impotenza, di nuovo la rabbia con un pizzico di furore poi ... infine arriva la stanchezza, il senso di delusione, di amarezza, di fallimento e di sconfitta.
> Torni a casa con i bimbi che ti saltano addosso e con lei che nemmeno ti caga ... e tu non comprendi come sia potuto accadere a trasformare una famiglia in un inferno dove te sei da solo a smazzarti cercando di capire il perchè sia potuto accadere. Davvero è difficile capire che l'amore non è dato per merito anzi ... risulta diffice capire il "non ti amo più" senza che prima sia stato detto nulla ... difficoltà comunicative oppure? Quando per più della metà della vita ne hai passate di ogni insieme, quando (per carità ognuno con i propri meriti e/o limiti) hai affrontato solo per amore prove da far tremare i polsi, quando hai dato tutto per lei prima e per la famiglia tutta poi ... quelle quattro parole in croce ti straziano l'anima.
> Scusate ma oggi mi sento depresso spero mi passi ... fino alla prossima volta


Un abbraccio fortissimo, lupacchiotto. Lo so. E' dura ma ... hai le spalle larghe. Forza.


----------



## Trinità (28 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Ma vedi sbry si parla molto di innamoramento, di amore maturo, di consapevolezza, di tener i piedi ben piantati per terra, di assunzione di responsabilità ecc. ma quando innamoramento termina poi subentra l'amore e purtoppo può finire pure lui ... purtroppo non da entrambe le parti ... da parte di chi lo prova ancora subentra la rabbia, il senso di impotenza, di nuovo la rabbia con un pizzico di furore poi ... infine arriva la stanchezza, il senso di delusione, di amarezza, di fallimento e di sconfitta.
> Torni a casa con i bimbi che ti saltano addosso e con lei che nemmeno ti caga ... e tu non comprendi come sia potuto accadere a trasformare una famiglia in un inferno dove te sei da solo a smazzarti cercando di capire il perchè sia potuto accadere. Davvero è difficile capire che l'amore non è dato per merito anzi ... risulta diffice capire il "non ti amo più" senza che prima sia stato detto nulla ... difficoltà comunicative oppure? Quando per più della metà della vita ne hai passate di ogni insieme, quando (per carità ognuno con i propri meriti e/o limiti) hai affrontato solo per amore prove da far tremare i polsi, quando hai dato tutto per lei prima e per la famiglia tutta poi ... quelle quattro parole in croce ti straziano l'anima.
> Scusate ma oggi mi sento depresso spero mi passi ... fino alla prossima volta


Io lo capisco il "non ti amo più".
Non ti amo più perchè mi hai tradito(cit.mia moglie)


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quoto :up:
> Ma vedi sbry si parla molto di innamoramento, di amore maturo, di consapevolezza, di tener i piedi ben piantati per terra, di assunzione di responsabilità ecc. ma quando innamoramento termina poi subentra l'amore e purtoppo può finire pure lui ... purtroppo non da entrambe le parti ... da parte di chi lo prova ancora subentra la rabbia, il senso di impotenza, di nuovo la rabbia con un pizzico di furore poi ... infine arriva la stanchezza, il senso di delusione, di amarezza, di fallimento e di sconfitta.
> Torni a casa con i bimbi che ti saltano addosso e con lei che nemmeno ti caga ... e tu non comprendi come sia potuto accadere a trasformare una famiglia in un inferno dove te sei da solo a smazzarti cercando di capire il perchè sia potuto accadere. Davvero è difficile capire che l'amore non è dato per merito anzi ... risulta diffice capire il "non ti amo più" senza che prima sia stato detto nulla ... difficoltà comunicative oppure? Quando per più della metà della vita ne hai passate di ogni insieme, quando (per carità ognuno con i propri meriti e/o limiti) hai affrontato solo per amore prove da far tremare i polsi, quando hai dato tutto per lei prima e per la famiglia tutta poi ... quelle quattro parole in croce ti straziano l'anima.
> Scusate ma oggi mi sento depresso spero mi passi ... fino alla prossima volta


:abbraccio:


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quell'incertezza potenzia l'attrazione, che c'è di base e può persistere tutta la vita, e scatena o è scatenata dalla passione, non è amore, nell'amore ci sono tante cose.


bene, quindi siamo perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Agosto 2014)

Buongiorno gente. Oggi ultimo giorno di vacanza, domani si torna nella capitale.
Lunedi' ricomincero' a lavorare con la mente piu' stanca di quando sono andato in ferie, ma in fin dei conti la vacanza non e' andata malaccio e i bimbi sono stati bene. Di questo francamente mi assumo la maggior parte di merito visto che la situazione l'ho gestita io.
Da domani si cambia registro. Non la cerchero' piu', tranne che per le questioni dei bambini. Avra' il fantasma che ha voluto creare. Se vorra' mie notizie si fara' viva lei. Ho la coscienza a posto, ho dimostrato che c'e' volonta' di superare la cosa da parte mia, ma non intendo  assecondarla ulteriormente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno gente. Oggi ultimo giorno di vacanza, domani si torna nella capitale.
> Lunedi' ricomincero' a lavorare con la mente piu' stanca di quando sono andato in ferie, ma in fin dei conti la vacanza non e' andata malaccio e i bimbi sono stati bene. Di questo francamente mi assumo la maggior parte di merito visto che la situazione l'ho gestita io.
> Da domani si cambia registro. Non la cerchero' piu', tranne che per le questioni dei bambini. Avra' il fantasma che ha voluto creare. Se vorra' mie notizie si fara' viva lei. Ho la coscienza a posto, ho dimostrato che c'e' volonta' di superare la cosa da parte mia, ma non intendo assecondarla ulteriormente.


Forza Starkino.


----------



## zanna (29 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace e molto.  Forza.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Dai Wolfi, forza! Se ti faccio un grattino, ti passa un po'?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un abbraccio fortissimo, lupacchiotto. Lo so. E' dura ma ... hai le spalle larghe. Forza.





Trinità ha detto:


> Io lo capisco il "non ti amo più".
> Non ti amo più perchè mi hai tradito(cit.mia moglie)





Fiammetta ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


Grazie a tutte :bacissimo: 
Per Trinità ... solo per puntualizzare guarda che nel mio caso la "sportiva" è stata lei


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Grazie a tutte :bacissimo:
> Per Trinità ... solo per puntualizzare guarda che nel mio caso la "sportiva" è stata lei


Sarebbe meglio si sposassero solo tra 'sportivi'.


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno gente oggi ultimo giorno di vacanza, domani si torna nella capitale.
> Lunedi' ricomincero' a lavorare con la mente piu' stanca di quando sono andato in ferie, ma in fin dei conti la vacanza non e' andata malaccio e i bimbi sono stati bene. Di questo francamente mi assumo la maggior parte di merito visto che la situazione l'ho gestita io.
> Da domani si cambia registro. Non la cerchero' piu', tranne che per le questioni dei bambini. Avra' il fantasma che ha voluto creare. Se vorra' mie notizie si fara' viva lei. Ho la coscienza a posto, ho dimostrato che c'e' volonta' di superare la cosa da parte mia, ma non intendo  assecondarla ulteriormente.


Direi che è fortunatissima. 

Hai fatto il possibile e l'impossibile per lei.

Buon lavoro. Ti aiuterà a pensare ad altro.


----------



## disincantata (29 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io lo capisco il "non ti amo più".
> Non ti amo più perchè mi hai tradito(cit.mia moglie)


Mica le hai schiacciato un piede o rotto il vassoio preferito!


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno gente. Oggi ultimo giorno di vacanza, domani si torna nella capitale.
> Lunedi' ricomincero' a lavorare con la mente piu' stanca di quando sono andato in ferie, ma in fin dei conti la vacanza non e' andata malaccio e i bimbi sono stati bene. Di questo francamente mi assumo la maggior parte di merito visto che la situazione l'ho gestita io.
> Da domani si cambia registro. Non la cerchero' piu', tranne che per le questioni dei bambini. Avra' il fantasma che ha voluto creare. Se vorra' mie notizie si fara' viva lei. Ho la coscienza a posto, ho dimostrato che c'e' volonta' di superare la cosa da parte mia, ma non intendo  assecondarla ulteriormente.


Bravo :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno gente. Oggi ultimo giorno di vacanza, domani si torna nella capitale.
> Lunedi' ricomincero' a lavorare con la mente piu' stanca di quando sono andato in ferie, ma in fin dei conti la vacanza non e' andata malaccio e i bimbi sono stati bene. Di questo francamente mi assumo la maggior parte di merito visto che la situazione l'ho gestita io.
> Da domani si cambia registro. Non la cerchero' piu', tranne che per le questioni dei bambini. Avra' il fantasma che ha voluto creare. Se vorra' mie notizie si fara' viva lei. Ho la coscienza a posto, ho dimostrato che c'e' volonta' di superare la cosa da parte mia, ma non intendo  assecondarla ulteriormente.


sei in gamba ! ..e noi siamo qui per fare due chiacchiere :up:


----------



## lolapal (29 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno gente. Oggi ultimo giorno di vacanza, domani si torna nella capitale.
> Lunedi' ricomincero' a lavorare con la mente piu' stanca di quando sono andato in ferie, ma in fin dei conti la vacanza non e' andata malaccio e i bimbi sono stati bene. Di questo francamente mi assumo la maggior parte di merito visto che la situazione l'ho gestita io.
> Da domani si cambia registro. Non la cerchero' piu', tranne che per le questioni dei bambini. Avra' il fantasma che ha voluto creare. Se vorra' mie notizie si fara' viva lei. Ho la coscienza a posto, ho dimostrato che c'e' volonta' di superare la cosa da parte mia, ma non intendo  assecondarla ulteriormente.


 Coraggio! Siamo qui se hai bisogno... [emoji4]


----------



## Stark72 (31 Agosto 2014)

*Siamo in ballo*

Tornati alla base, loro a casa "nostra" e io provvisoriamente dai miei.
Nel pomeriggio ho chiesto a mio figlio (8 anni) se voleva chiedermi qualcosa sul fatto che io dormissi da un'altra parte. Mi ha risposto che non aveva domande e mi sono un po' preoccupato, ho pensato che ce l'avesse con me, al contrario della sorellina che probabilmente ha capito poco.
Allora invece di andare allo stadio a vedere la partita, ho preferito rimanere a cena con loro e guardare la partita in tv, tanto per non dare l'idea di fuga.
Fatto sta che appena me ne sono andato, la madre lo ha messo a letto e lui (cosi' mi ha scritto lei), le ha sparato una bella bordata dicendole: "tanto lo so che e' colpa tua se papa' e' andato via".
Non so come si sia fatto questa idea, ma mi dispiace tanto, per lui e anche per lei.
Lei ci e' rimasta malissimo e ha ricominciato a fare la povera vittima facendomi incazzare non poco, anche se capisco che sia brutto sentirsi dire certe cose dal proprio bambino.
Forse avrei preferito che ce l'avesse con me, ora dovro' stare attentissimo a non alimentare questa sua idea, sperando che vedendomi spesso si tranquillizzi.
Per quanto mi riguarda, diventa sempre piu' difficile perdonarla.


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tornati alla base, loro a casa "nostra" e io provvisoriamente dai miei.
> Nel pomeriggio ho chiesto a mio figlio (8 anni) se voleva chiedermi qualcosa sul fatto che io dormissi da un'altra parte. Mi ha risposto che non aveva domande e mi sono un po' preoccupato, ho pensato che ce l'avesse con me, al contrario della sorellina che probabilmente ha capito poco.
> Allora invece di andare allo stadio a vedere la partita, ho preferito rimanere a cena con loro e guardare la partita in tv, tanto per non dare l'idea di fuga.
> Fatto sta che appena me ne sono andato, la madre lo ha messo a letto e lui (cosi' mi ha scritto lei), le ha sparato una bella bordata dicendole: "tanto lo so che e' colpa tua se papa' e' andato via".
> ...


io credo che i bambini non vanno confusi, sono intelligenti e devono imparare a fidarsi delle loro sensazioni. Se ha capito tutto è giusto così, soprattutto xke è la verità tra l'altro. Quindi fate tutto ciò che volete, date tanto amore ai vs figli come sempre avete fatto ma non confondeteli e non raccontate loro stronzate. Primo xke loro sono ancora 'puri' e sensitivi quindi sanno già tutto, secondo xke si rischia di far credere loro che ciò che hanno intuito non è vero, e quindi non si fidano più, crescendo, di ciò che sentono.
Qsto secondo me..
Un abbraccio e riconsolamose co sto meraviglioso 2 a 0!  (sdrammatizzo)


----------



## sienne (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tornati alla base, loro a casa "nostra" e io provvisoriamente dai miei.
> Nel pomeriggio ho chiesto a mio figlio (8 anni) se voleva chiedermi qualcosa sul fatto che io dormissi da un'altra parte. Mi ha risposto che non aveva domande e mi sono un po' preoccupato, ho pensato che ce l'avesse con me, al contrario della sorellina che probabilmente ha capito poco.
> Allora invece di andare allo stadio a vedere la partita, ho preferito rimanere a cena con loro e guardare la partita in tv, tanto per non dare l'idea di fuga.
> Fatto sta che appena me ne sono andato, la madre lo ha messo a letto e lui (cosi' mi ha scritto lei), le ha sparato una bella bordata dicendole: "tanto lo so che e' colpa tua se papa' e' andato via".
> ...



Ciao 

quoto le parole di Traccia. 

I bambini non sono scemi. Capiscono, colgono i piccoli segnali ... e sanno decodificare una situazione. 
La cosa importante, a quanto pare, è avvenuta: non attribuisce la colpa a se stesso. Questo è importante. 
Continua a rassicurarlo ... che gli vuoi bene e che tu e la mamma ci siete sempre per loro! 
Questo è il punto, che deve essere chiaro come l'AMEN nella Chiesa. 

Un abbraccio 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto le parole di Traccia.
> 
> ...


Quoto Sienne e anche Traccia.
Soprattutto che il tuo grande nn attribuisce a sé stesso la colpa è una buona cosa per lui. Tu hai fatto benissimo a rinunciare alla partita x condividerla con lui, però attento a non farti di nuovo carico del benessere emotivo di tua moglie: è lei che se la deve vedere con questa faccenda, è lei che deve sistemare il rapporto con il figlio, lei è, o almeno dovrebbe, l'adulta e quindi deve gestirla come tale...

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tornati alla base, loro a casa "nostra" e io provvisoriamente dai miei.
> Nel pomeriggio ho chiesto a mio figlio (8 anni) se voleva chiedermi qualcosa sul fatto che io dormissi da un'altra parte. Mi ha risposto che non aveva domande e mi sono un po' preoccupato, ho pensato che ce l'avesse con me, al contrario della sorellina che probabilmente ha capito poco.
> Allora invece di andare allo stadio a vedere la partita, ho preferito rimanere a cena con loro e guardare la partita in tv, tanto per non dare l'idea di fuga.
> Fatto sta che appena me ne sono andato, la madre lo ha messo a letto e lui (cosi' mi ha scritto lei), le ha sparato una bella bordata dicendole: "tanto lo so che e' colpa tua se papa' e' andato via".
> ...


I bimbi non sono sciocchi tutt'altro Sono degli attentissimi osservatori e sanno capire molte cose non dette.piuttosto di a tua moglie di smettere di piagnucolare che magari proprio dal suo atteggiamento da vittima il bimbo ha percepito  più di quanto lei immagina. Cerca di comportarti come sempre con i tuoi figli.Certo che è brutto sentirsi dire così dal proprio figlio ma è la realtà delle cose ora non capisco questa idea di tua moglie di pensare di rivoluzionare la vostra vita come se il resto del mondo non possa accorgersene mah la bimba mi sembra lei :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto le parole di Traccia.
> 
> ...


Esatto il rischio in questi casi è che i figli si carichino della responsabilità della separazione ed è un problema poi rimettere in ordine tutto.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dare il giusto peso alle cose.
> Una sbandata, una cotta, possono capitare.
> Oggi credo che si dia troppa importanza a un ideale di perfezione che non esiste.
> Qualsiasi coppia è imperfetta, passa periodi di crisi, di latenza affettiva.
> ...


Molto vera quella del semplice no che avrebbe evitato dolori a catena. Il problema e' che nel momento in cui andrebbe pronunziato quel non non molti hanno timing, consapevolezza o palle per farlo. O peggio alcuni non lo dicono convinti di far bene. Spesso la vita e' una concatenazione di errori ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Molto vera quella del semplice no che avrebbe evitato dolori a catena. Il problema e' che nel momento in cui andrebbe pronunziato quel non non molti hanno timing, consapevolezza o palle per farlo. O peggio alcuni non lo dicono convinti di far bene. Spesso la vita e' una concatenazione di errori ...


Non è che perché si sta rotolando non bisogna cercare di fermarsi e trovare modo di risalire, magari per un altro sentiero.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che perché si sta rotolando non bisogna cercare di fermarsi e trovare modo di risalire, magari per un altro sentiero.


Bru non tutti abbiamo la stessa lucidità determinazione capacità di fare le cose purtroppo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bru non tutti abbiamo la stessa lucidità determinazione capacità di fare le cose purtroppo


Finché si crede di stare facendo un giro in toboga si continua.


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark, mi sono letta la tua vicenda, che cosa posso dire io se non "solidarietà" di fronte a un terremoto del genere.
Non che possa essere di qualche consolazione, ma credo che tu abbia gli strumenti per ricostruire pian piano un nuovo equilibrio.
Forza!

ari


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

*che poi*

cmq a me lei fa tenerezza ecco. Povera. Immagino quanto sia tosto il peso di tt qsto, e nn credo sia cretina o veramente così superficiale come vuole sembrare, ma che deve fare? Ognuno si 'difende' come può. La famiglia del mulino bianco è tosta da rappresentare tutti i giorni senza sbroccare. Se Stark nella vita è così perfetto ed impeccabile così come è qui, senza mai una sbavatura, una parola fuori luogo, perfetto nel lavoro, in famiglia, come padre e come amante, mai un colpo di testa, una pazzia, un "imprevisto", diventa tosta pure 'reggere il confronto' con lui.
Alla sua giovane età, già mamma di due figli 'grandi', moglie, lavoro, vacanze programmate, casa, bollette...vita 'finita' e delineata...pesa, soprattutto se non eri pronta a questi 'grandi passi'...ció che non hai vissuto prima, lo fai dopo, x forza!, arrivi che ti manca laria, soffochi, devi evadere e ti aggrappi al primo piskello che passa (che è solo la conseguenza, non la causa) ma che ti riporta agli anni in cui non pensavi a niente, dei brividi, dei primi approcci, adolescenziale, folli, di ansie xke lui è fidanzato, di sfide, di adrenalina, di Vita! ti fai amiche quelle di dieci anni di meno così non pensi, non ti confronti, evadi. Non che la famiglia del mulino bianco non fosse appagante, ma forse, certi caratteri, catapultati troppo in fretta in realtà più grosse di loro quando non erano pronti, arrivano ad un punto e danno di matto (io so fuggita prima di arrivare a ciò, quando mio marito voleva un figlio...)
Con questa riflessione non la voglio giustificare, anzi, xke uno prima di incasinare la vita agli altri e a due innocenti figli dovrebbe pensarci prima!!! Ma dico solo che posso capirla e che mi fa tenerezza e mi spiace xke prima o poi le arriverà la tranvata del 'risveglio', e deve prendersi le sue responsabilità ora, non quelle di aver tradito, ma quelle di non aver parlato prima, di non essersi capita prima o 'finto' di essere colei che non era...tutto troppo grande x lei evidentemente. 
per quanto riguarda invece il rapporto di coppia, forse col tempo, le è mancato negli anni quella freschezza di una coppia 'adolescenziale', di un marito meno perfettoligio e più 'matto', quelle 'botte di vita' improvvise ed inaspettate che ti fanno vivere l'amore x il tuo uomo sempre come un miracolo quotidiano anziché una cosa assodata e scontata...non lo so, ma io morirei così ad esempio... Unisci tutti gli ingredienti, frulla un po', ed ecco che si scappa dalla propria vita, ognuno come può


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> forse col tempo, le è mancato negli anni quella freschezza di una coppia 'adolescenziale', di un marito meno perfettoligio e più 'matto', quelle 'botte di vita' improvvise ed inaspettate che ti fanno vivere l'amore x il tuo uomo sempre come un miracolo quotidiano anziché una cosa assodata e scontata...non lo so, ma io morirei così ad esempio... Unisci tutti gli ingredienti, frulla un po', ed ecco che si scappa dalla propria vita, ognuno come può


Capisco quello che vuoi dire, e scusa la banalità del mio pensiero, però, estremizzando il tutto... è come se una donna prendesse a revolverate suo marito solo perché non sopporta che ogni mattina lasci sempre il tubetto del dentifricio aperto! 

Eh sì, ognuno reagisce come può... 

ari


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire, e scusa la banalità del mio pensiero, però, estremizzando il tutto... è come se una donna prendesse a revolverate suo marito solo perché non sopporta che ogni mattina lasci sempre il tubetto del dentifricio aperto!
> 
> Eh sì, ognuno reagisce come può...
> 
> ari



Già 

(adoro il gatto nero della tua firma...!)


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> cmq a me lei fa tenerezza ecco. Povera. Immagino quanto sia tosto il peso di tt qsto, e nn credo sia cretina o veramente così superficiale come vuole sembrare, ma che deve fare? Ognuno si 'difende' come può. La famiglia del mulino bianco è tosta da rappresentare tutti i giorni senza sbroccare. Se Stark nella vita è così perfetto ed impeccabile così come è qui, senza mai una sbavatura, una parola fuori luogo, perfetto nel lavoro, in famiglia, come padre e come amante, mai un colpo di testa, una pazzia, un "imprevisto", diventa tosta pure 'reggere il confronto' con lui.
> Alla sua giovane età, già mamma di due figli 'grandi', moglie, lavoro, vacanze programmate, casa, bollette...vita 'finita' e delineata...pesa, soprattutto se non eri pronta a questi 'grandi passi'...ció che non hai vissuto prima, lo fai dopo, x forza!, arrivi che ti manca laria, soffochi, devi evadere e ti aggrappi al primo piskello che passa (che è solo la conseguenza, non la causa) ma che ti riporta agli anni in cui non pensavi a niente, dei brividi, dei primi approcci, adolescenziale, folli, di ansie xke lui è fidanzato, di sfide, di adrenalina, di Vita! ti fai amiche quelle di dieci anni di meno così non pensi, non ti confronti, evadi. Non che la famiglia del mulino bianco non fosse appagante, ma forse, certi caratteri, catapultati troppo in fretta in realtà più grosse di loro quando non erano pronti, arrivano ad un punto e danno di matto (io so fuggita prima di arrivare a ciò, quando mio marito voleva un figlio...)
> Con questa riflessione non la voglio giustificare, anzi, xke uno prima di incasinare la vita agli altri e a due innocenti figli dovrebbe pensarci prima!!! Ma dico solo che posso capirla e che mi fa tenerezza e mi spiace xke prima o poi le arriverà la tranvata del 'risveglio', e deve prendersi le sue responsabilità ora, non quelle di aver tradito, ma quelle di non aver parlato prima, di non essersi capita prima o 'finto' di essere colei che non era...tutto troppo grande x lei evidentemente.
> per quanto riguarda invece il rapporto di coppia, forse col tempo, le è mancato negli anni quella freschezza di una coppia 'adolescenziale', di un marito meno perfettoligio e più 'matto', quelle 'botte di vita' improvvise ed inaspettate che ti fanno vivere l'amore x il tuo uomo sempre come un miracolo quotidiano anziché una cosa assodata e scontata...non lo so, ma io morirei così ad esempio... Unisci tutti gli ingredienti, frulla un po', ed ecco che si scappa dalla propria vita, ognuno come può


Anch'io l'ho immaginata così.


----------



## aristocat (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Già
> 
> (adoro il gatto nero della tua firma...!)


Grazie! Il gatto è arrivato a sorpresa una notte di qualche anno fa, una vera botta di fortuna! :singleeye:
Poi non se n'è mai più andato, e io sono contenta così 

ari


----------



## Stark72 (31 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Traccia,
per la prima volta non ci hai preso, anzi hai preso una toppa, non per colpa tua ovviamente, non conoscendola. Lei non ha una qualche spensieratezza non vissuta da recuperare, non e' che ha conosciuto me e si e' sposata. Aveva 25 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti. Era circondata da pretendenti e si era fatta tutte le esperienze che voleva, forse (anzi sicuramente) piu' di me che avevo 30 anni. Con me la cosa e' nata assolutamente per caso una sera. Colpo di fulmine, conosciuti alle 18, una notte intera a parlare e alle 6 del mattino il primo bacio. Poi c'e' stato un amore enorme. Lei la sera piangeva perche' me ne tornavo a casa mia e non rimanevo con lei, finche' mi ha chiesto di convivere dopo un anno e mezzo. Non ha avuto una vita piatta, non le e' mancato nulla prima di conoscere me, si e' divertita alla grande anche con sregolatezza. Si e' divertita anche con me dopo, ci siamo divertiti, siamo sempre stati benissimo, neppure adesso lei lo nega. Paura di cosa?
Non tutto ha una plausibile giustificazione.
Il matrimonio l'ha desiderato enormemente, io ero piu' free, mi bastava lei senza pezzi di carta. I figli li ha desiderati tanto da starci male quando tardavano ad arrivare.
Era il nostro progetto di vita, era stracondiviso ed e' stato bellissimo e travolgente. Abbiamo messo su una famiglia fantastica, tutti gli amici cervavano la nostra compagnia perche' siamo divertenti e lo siamo stati anche quando sono arrivati i bambini.
non sono un marito modello, non sono un uomo modello, non c'era una gara a chi era piu' perfetto. La vita e' dura per tutti, ma avevamo cose che dovevano far pensare "cazzo pero', che bello, guarda che stiamo facendo".
e' il pensiero che mi ha sempre dato slancio nei momenti piu' difficili.
Lei ha fatto questa puttanata, ha deciso di cambiare strada, di farsi i cazzi suoi e darmi il cartellino rosso, di sfondare l'esistenza sua, la mia e quella dei nostri figli. Il tutto senza lottare, senza affrontarmi, semplicemente andandosi a cercare soluzioni fuori di casa.
Ha il diritto di fare quello che vuole, se per lei va bene e sta meglio, buona fortuna. Io questo schifo non potro' mai perdonarlo, potro' metabolizzare ma non perdonare davvero.
Sono stanco di cercare giustificazioni.
Sono stanco di pensare a sti famosi presunti segnali che certe donne mandano. A me sembra un mucchio di stronzate. Le scimmie comunicano a segnali, gli uomini parlano e si confrontano. Smontare la farsa dei segnali premonitori e' come cercare di provare che Dio esiste, vale tutto, basta crederci.
Scusate lo sfogo, mi girano, oggi s'e' fatta sotto la piccolina e m'e' venuto un cuoricino come una nocciolina. 
Societa' superficiale di merda. Evidentemente questo non e' il mio tempo.
Viva l'egoismo e viva la soddisfazione di ogni pulsione in barba a ogni straccio di valore e di sentimento.
A posto cosi'.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao Traccia,
> per la prima volta non ci hai preso, anzi hai preso una toppa, non per colpa tua ovviamente, non conoscendola. Lei non ha una qualche spensieratezza non vissuta da recuperare, non e' che ha conosciuto me e si e' sposata. Aveva 25 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti. Era circondata da pretendenti e si era fatta tutte le esperienze che voleva, forse (anzi sicuramente) piu' di me che avevo 30 anni. Con me la cosa e' nata assolutamente per caso una sera. Colpo di fulmine, conosciuti alle 18, una notte intera a parlare e alle 6 del mattino il primo bacio. Poi c'e' stato un amore enorme. Lei la sera piangeva perche' me ne tornavo a casa mia e non rimanevo con lei, finche' mi ha chiesto di convivere dopo un anno e mezzo. Non ha avuto una vita piatta, non le e' mancato nulla prima di conoscere me, si e' divertita alla grande anche con sregolatezza. Si e' divertita anche con me dopo, ci siamo divertiti, siamo sempre stati benissimo, neppure adesso lei lo nega. Paura di cosa?
> *Non tutto ha una plausibile giustificazione.*
> Il matrimonio l'ha desiderato enormemente, io ero piu' free, mi bastava lei senza pezzi di carta. I figli li ha desiderati tanto da starci male quando tardavano ad arrivare.
> ...


Sottoscrivo il primo neretto in pieno, secondo me non devi rimproveranti niente e se anche tu cercassi i motivi di quello che è successo probabilmente non li troveresti mai, con il risultato di farti un milione di inutili seghe mentali.
Un'altra considerazione che mi viene (però solo a livello statistico ) è quando descrivi l'inizio del rapporto con tua moglie, praticamente un colpo di fulmine, mi viene in mente un mio cugino che con la moglie ha iniziato nella stessa maniera, dopo moltissimi anni anche tra loro è finita ( 20 anni e 3 figlie ). Allora mi chiedo, non è per caso che sti inizi fulminanti hanno insito il problema della "scadenza" della passione?
La mia è solo una domanda che mi faccio in maniera estemporanea e non ha niente di concreto se non casistica per essere supportata e forse lascia il tempo che trova.
Sul secondo neretto sottoscrivo le idee già espresse da Danny, veramente se ci guardiamo intorno, sotto questo punto di vista la nostra società è veramente spietata.
Non ho mai scritto nel tuo 3d prima d'ora ma ti ho seguito, secondo me sei veramente una persona ok, spero che se ne accorga anche tua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao Traccia,
> per la prima volta non ci hai preso, anzi hai preso una toppa, non per colpa tua ovviamente, non conoscendola. Lei non ha una qualche spensieratezza non vissuta da recuperare, non e' che ha conosciuto me e si e' sposata. Aveva 25 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti. Era circondata da pretendenti e si era fatta tutte le esperienze che voleva, forse (anzi sicuramente) piu' di me che avevo 30 anni. Con me la cosa e' nata assolutamente per caso una sera. Colpo di fulmine, conosciuti alle 18, una notte intera a parlare e alle 6 del mattino il primo bacio. Poi c'e' stato un amore enorme. Lei la sera piangeva perche' me ne tornavo a casa mia e non rimanevo con lei, finche' mi ha chiesto di convivere dopo un anno e mezzo. Non ha avuto una vita piatta, non le e' mancato nulla prima di conoscere me, si e' divertita alla grande anche con sregolatezza. Si e' divertita anche con me dopo, ci siamo divertiti, siamo sempre stati benissimo, neppure adesso lei lo nega. Paura di cosa?
> Non tutto ha una plausibile giustificazione.
> Il matrimonio l'ha desiderato enormemente, io ero piu' free, mi bastava lei senza pezzi di carta. I figli li ha desiderati tanto da starci male quando tardavano ad arrivare.
> ...


Io sono d'accordo con te ma sono d'accordo anche con Traccia.
Non c'è bisogno di voler recuperare alcunché per sentirsi improvvisamente presi dal panico di fronte a una vita fissata e a un futuro tracciato, anche se è la vita che abbiamo coscientemente voluto e costruito.
Non tutte le personalità sono ferme e coerenti.
Per quanto riguarda il perdonare sono con te. Ci sono cose che non si possono perdonare.


----------



## yanez (31 Agosto 2014)

Benvenuto nel folto gruppo dei separati


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao Traccia,
> per la prima volta non ci hai preso, anzi hai preso una toppa, non per colpa tua ovviamente, non conoscendola. Lei non ha una qualche spensieratezza non vissuta da recuperare, non e' che ha conosciuto me e si e' sposata. Aveva 25 anni quando ci siamo conosciuti. Era circondata da pretendenti e si era fatta tutte le esperienze che voleva, forse (anzi sicuramente) piu' di me che avevo 30 anni. Con me la cosa e' nata assolutamente per caso una sera. Colpo di fulmine, conosciuti alle 18, una notte intera a parlare e alle 6 del mattino il primo bacio. Poi c'e' stato un amore enorme. Lei la sera piangeva perche' me ne tornavo a casa mia e non rimanevo con lei, finche' mi ha chiesto di convivere dopo un anno e mezzo. Non ha avuto una vita piatta, non le e' mancato nulla prima di conoscere me, si e' divertita alla grande anche con sregolatezza. Si e' divertita anche con me dopo, ci siamo divertiti, siamo sempre stati benissimo, neppure adesso lei lo nega. Paura di cosa?
> Non tutto ha una plausibile giustificazione.
> Il matrimonio l'ha desiderato enormemente, io ero piu' free, mi bastava lei senza pezzi di carta. I figli li ha desiderati tanto da starci male quando tardavano ad arrivare.
> ...


 ci saranno momenti migliori, un abbraccio


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Io credo che sia impossibile e anche ingiusto generalizzare, dividere eventi e persone per categorie. Ognuno, purtroppo e per fortuna, è una persona a sé...
Stark, la tua delusione è evidente e anche la tua sofferenza, la disillusione...
Vorrei farti vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno se riesco: meglio che è successo e che è successo ora, sai xké? Perché l'insoddisfazione corrode tutto. Corrode i rapporti con il tuo partner e quello con i tuoi figli, ti altera la realtà e tutto quello che è positivo lo vedi negativo. Meglio ora, che sei giovane tu e anche lei è che i figli sono piccoli e, se gestite la cosa con maturità, riusciranno ad adattarsi. Meglio che tutto sia chiaro ora, perché mettere la testa sotto la sabbia alimenta il rancore e poi si scappa, sul serio e in malo modo e nn fisicamente, ma facendo e facendosi del male.
Se devo essere sincera, io avrei preferito che i miei si separassero... nel leggere la tua storia mi sembra di rivederli proiettati... anche se, ripeto, ognuno è un essere a sé...
Forza! E sfogati qui con noi... è catartico! [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## disincantata (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te ma sono d'accordo anche con Traccia.Non c'è bisogno di voler recuperare alcunché per sentirsi improvvisamente presi dal panico di fronte a una vita fissata e a un futuro tracciato, anche se è la vita che abbiamo coscientemente voluto e costruito.Non tutte le personalità sono ferme e coerenti.Per quanto riguarda il perdonare sono con te. Ci sono cose che non si possono perdonare.


Sì.  Purtroppo. Un vero peccato rovinare una famiglia 'voluta' per un capriccio.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2014)

Da traditrice mi sarebbe bastato la frase del figlio per rinsavire e sentirmi una merda per aver permesso che i miei casini arrivassero ai miei figli. È da ieri sera che sono ferma lì.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice mi sarebbe bastato la frase del figlio per rinsavire e sentirmi una merda per aver permesso che i miei casini arrivassero ai miei figli. È da ieri sera che sono ferma lì.


Ti abbraccio fortissimo!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti abbraccio fortissimo!



Pensavo a quanti qui hanno detto che va bene così, che i figli sentono ecc ecc.
E a quanto invece io mi sono bloccata e al posto di Stark e di lei avrei tirato craniate contro il muro tentando in tutti i modi di togliere questa idea al figlio. Di comportarmi da genitori dimenticando la coppia.
E non lo dico perchè ho tradito. Ho ripensato ai momenti difficili. A cose che ho elaborato di mio marito che avrebbero potuto arrivare a loro e ringrazio tutti i santi che non sono arrivate e che insieme impediremo che arrivino.
Tutta questa verità a me fa paura


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice mi sarebbe bastato la frase del figlio per rinsavire e sentirmi una merda per aver permesso che i miei casini arrivassero ai miei figli. È da ieri sera che sono ferma lì.


Farfie questo è inevitabile in una separazione quando ci sono dei figli ed è già accettabile che i figli non pensino di essere la causa del fatto che papà non vive più con loro. Io nemmeno me la sento di condannare lei se HA deciso che vuole una vita senza di lui ( nei limiti possibili visto che due figli in comune ci sono) a me stupisce questa sua gestione immatura: prima pretende che il marito si comporti da amicone, poi appena si sente in difficoltà comincia a piagnucolare che semte puttana senza che nessuno mi sembra l'abbia chiamata così, poi si stranisce se il figlio dimostra di aver intuito il vero ...ora se una persona fa una scelta e sopratutto se è una scelta importante deve farsi carico di responsabilità e comportamenti adeguati da subito, io resto dell'idea che sia fondamentalmente molto immatura, speriamo non faccia ulteriori danni


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo a quanti qui hanno detto che va bene così, che i figli sentono ecc ecc.
> E a quanto invece io mi sono bloccata e al posto di Stark e di lei avrei tirato craniate contro il muro tentando in tutti i modi di togliere questa idea al figlio. Di comportarmi da genitori dimenticando la coppia.
> E non lo dico perchè ho tradito. Ho ripensato ai momenti difficili. A cose che ho elaborato di mio marito che avrebbero potuto arrivare a loro e ringrazio tutti i santi che non sono arrivate e che insieme impediremo che arrivino.
> Tutta questa verità a me fa paura


Ognuno reagisce con gli strumenti emotivi che ha... e i bambini sono molto sensibili e sono cmq persone che nel tempo si fanno un'idea delle persone che li circondano, genitori in primis...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Farfie questo è inevitabile in una separazione quando ci sono dei figli ed è già accettabile che i figli non pensino di essere la causa del fatto che papà non vive più con loro. Io nemmeno me la sento di condannare lei se HA deciso che vuole una vita senza di lui ( nei limiti possibili visto che due figli in comune ci sono) a me stupisce questa sua gestione immatura: prima pretende che il marito si comporti da amicone, poi appena si sente in difficoltà comincia a piagnucolare che semte puttana senza che nessuno mi sembra l'abbia chiamata così, poi si stranisce se il figlio dimostra di aver intuito il vero ...ora se una persona fa una scelta e sopratutto se è una scelta importante deve farsi carico di responsabilità e comportamenti adeguati da subito, io resto dell'idea che sia fondamentalmente molto immatura, speriamo non faccia ulteriori danni


Infatti non la condanno. Ha fatto bene se é quello che vuole. 
A me lascia perplessa il lasciare arrivare ai figli ma é una cosa che dico da tempo e non é condivisa da quasi nessuno quindi probabile sia io in errore. Scusate pessima giornata. Incattivita e mi sento inutile verso chi invece vorrei aiutare con tutta me stessa (OT)


----------



## Stark72 (31 Agosto 2014)

La piccola l'ha presa piu' sul personale. Mi ha chiesto se stasera tornero' a dormire a casa, le ho detto di no e le ho spiegato di nuovo il perche'. Mi ha chiesto se non mi va piu' di stare con lei. Con la piccola la cosa mi sembra piu' lineare e gestibile. Col grande potro' solo fargli percepire quanto lo amo e soprattutto che papa' non e' triste. Sulla colpa alla madre non intendo fare discorsi falsi con effetto placebo. Un giorno vorra' la verita' e farei solo la figura del cazzaro. Verita' non significa dare la colpa a lei, ma spiegare cosa e' successo, e tra qualche anno non ci sara' tristezza e rancore, sara' piu' facile essere lucidi.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non la condanno. Ha fatto bene se é quello che vuole.
> A me lascia perplessa il lasciare arrivare ai figli ma é una cosa che dico da tempo e non é condivisa da quasi nessuno quindi probabile sia io in errore. Scusate pessima giornata. Incattivita e mi sento inutile verso chi invece vorrei aiutare con tutta me stessa (OT)


Non sei l'unica, la penso come te... lo facciamo anche noi... però, quando alla fine si decide x il separarsi, xké si capisce che è l'unica soluzione praticabile (parlo in generale, nn di Stark in particolare, xké lui ne avrebbe fatto a meno, cercando altre soluzioni) bisogna cercare di essere chiari con i figli e separare il rapporto di coppia da quello di genitori...
E non sei inutile, sallo! [emoji4]


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La piccola l'ha presa piu' sul personale. Mi ha chiesto se stasera tornero' a dormire a casa, le ho detto di no e le ho spiegato di nuovo il perche'. Mi ha chiesto se non mi va piu' di stare con lei. Con la piccola la cosa mi sembra piu' lineare e gestibile. Col grande potro' solo fargli percepire quanto lo amo e soprattutto che papa' non e' triste. Sulla colpa alla madre non intendo fare discorsi falsi con effetto placebo. Un giorno vorra' la verita' e farei solo la figura del cazzaro. Verita' non significa dare la colpa a lei, ma spiegare cosa e' successo, e tra qualche anno non ci sara' tristezza e rancore, sara' piu' facile essere lucidi.


[emoji4] 
è strano xké io avrei più difficoltà nel contrario... nel senso che sarebbe più facile x me convincere Figlia che Marito è una brava persona, che trovare l'emotività necessaria a trasmetterle amore x osmosi... ma io sono un'analitica... [emoji20]


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica, la penso come te... lo facciamo anche noi... però, quando alla fine si decide x il separarsi, xké si capisce che è l'unica soluzione praticabile (parlo in generale, nn di Stark in particolare, xké lui ne avrebbe fatto a meno, cercando altre soluzioni) bisogna cercare di essere chiari con i figli e separare il rapporto di coppia da quello di genitori...
> E non sei inutile, sallo! [emoji4]


Lo pensano tutti.
Quello su cui non tutti concordano è edulcorare la realtà nascondendola. 
Proteggerli non significa creare una realtà alternativa che si renderanno presto conto che è falsa.
Proteggerli significa far sentire che loro non sono responsabili né del passato né del futuro e che avranno la sicurezza dell'amore e della cura di entrambi.
Certamente la stanchezza della vita prende tutti.
Un sostegno anche da me Farfalla.


----------



## disincantata (31 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non la condanno. Ha fatto bene se noquello che vuole.
> A me lascia perplessa il lasciare arrivare ai figli ma é una cosa che dico da tempo e non é condivisa da quasi nessuno quindi probabile sia io in errore. Scusate pessima giornata. Incattivita e mi sento inutile verso chi invece vorrei aiutare con tutta me stessa (OT)


Non so se ho capito ma non puoi pensare di non giustificare in qualche modo ai figli che già capiscono una separazione.

il clima sicuramente è diverso da prima. 

Lui che dorme dai genitori.

altra cosa è  nascondere problemi o un tradimento se si continua a coabitare. 

Stark in ferie per quanto abbia cercato di giocare con i bambini non era certo felice.

la moglie si sfoga con la sorella di lui stando sopra le righe. 
Magari il bambino ha captato che è lei a non volere più il papà. 

A questo punto meglio dire ai bambini la verità (lasciando perdere il palestrato).


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non sei l'unica, la penso come te... lo facciamo anche noi... però, quando alla fine si decide x il separarsi, xké si capisce che è l'unica soluzione praticabile (parlo in generale, nn di Stark in particolare, xké lui ne avrebbe fatto a meno, cercando altre soluzioni) bisogna cercare di essere chiari con i figli e separare il rapporto di coppia da quello di genitori...
> E non sei inutile, sallo! [emoji4]


Infatti é quello che penso. Nel separare la coppia e nell'essere genitore io vorrei riuscire a evitare colpe e non credo che questo sia trattare i figli da scemi.
Grazie per il resto


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo pensano tutti.
> Quello su cui non tutti concordano è edulcorare la realtà nascondendola.
> Proteggerli non significa creare una realtà alternativa che si renderanno presto conto che è falsa.
> Proteggerli significa far sentire che loro non sono responsabili né del passato né del futuro e che avranno la sicurezza dell'amore e della cura di entrambi.
> ...


Sono pienamente d'accordo. Sono la figlia della realtà alterata... [emoji4] 
La differenza infatti sta nella decisione che prende la coppia: se decidiamo di separarci, come genitori bisognerebbe fare in un modo. Se di decide di trovare una soluzione insieme, da genitori bisognerebbe dare solidità, fermo restando che nn bisogna mentire, xké se ne accorgono.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Mi è scappato il post, mannaggia a trappolatalk (cit.)
Aggiungi che la cosa peggiore è nn decidere niente come coppia e far finta di nulla... questo è deleterio x i figli, soprattutto...
Era questo il mio bicchiere mezzo pieno x Stark... [emoji5]


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti non la condanno. Ha fatto bene se é quello che vuole.
> A me lascia perplessa il lasciare arrivare ai figli ma é una cosa che dico da tempo e non é condivisa da quasi nessuno quindi probabile sia io in errore. Scusate pessima giornata. Incattivita e mi sento inutile verso chi invece vorrei aiutare con tutta me stessa (OT)


A me non sembri incattivita ( quindi non scusarti ) e ci ore do la tua angoscia ma purtroppo in caso di separazione certi momenti difficili per i figli si devono affrontare e certo non è piacevole per nessuno. Proprio per questo è necessario che entrambi i genitori non se la raccontino e cerchino di navigare  dalla stessa sorte mettendo in secondo piano se stessi


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La piccola l'ha presa piu' sul personale. Mi ha chiesto se stasera tornero' a dormire a casa, le ho detto di no e le ho spiegato di nuovo il perche'. Mi ha chiesto se non mi va piu' di stare con lei. Con la piccola la cosa mi sembra piu' lineare e gestibile. Col grande potro' solo fargli percepire quanto lo amo e soprattutto che papa' non e' triste. Sulla colpa alla madre non intendo fare discorsi falsi con effetto placebo. Un giorno vorra' la verita' e farei solo la figura del cazzaro. Verita' non significa dare la colpa a lei, ma spiegare cosa e' successo, e tra qualche anno non ci sara' tristezza e rancore, sara' piu' facile essere lucidi.


La piccola analizza solo il fatto che tu non ci sei e si pone domande. per loro è necessario trovare delle risposte.


----------



## yanez (31 Agosto 2014)

Vuoi un consiglio? Vai via e ricomincia. Ci snpassato anche io, e' dura lo so ma nn c'e altra strada.


----------



## yanez (31 Agosto 2014)

Vedrai il tempo aiutera anormalizzare tutto.


----------



## Stark72 (31 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Un'altra considerazione che mi viene (però solo a livello statistico ) è quando descrivi l'inizio del rapporto con tua moglie, praticamente un colpo di fulmine, mi viene in mente un mio cugino che con la moglie ha iniziato nella stessa maniera, dopo moltissimi anni anche tra loro è finita ( 20 anni e 3 figlie ). Allora mi chiedo, non è per caso che sti inizi fulminanti hanno insito il problema della "scadenza" della passione?
> La mia è solo una domanda che mi faccio in maniera estemporanea e non ha niente di concreto se non casistica per essere supportata e forse lascia il tempo che trova.


Tutte le passioni, anche le piu' travolgenti, scadono. La passione degli inizi e' l'innesco di una fiamma che successivamente diventa amore e poi dopo tanto tempo diventa (o dovrebbe diventare) vera unione di esistenze. L'ultima parte probabilmente e' quella che fa piu' paura. Quante volte lei ed io ci siamo ritrovati a pensare e dire la medesima cosa nel medesimo istante e con le stesse parole, ci ridevamo dicendo che eravamo come i pappagallini inseparabili. Nel mio caso specifico, sospirare la passione e addurla come giustificazione, e' da dementi, soprattutto considerando che comunque quella c'era ancora, ma in un contesto molto piu' adulto e vissuto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo il primo neretto in pieno, secondo me non devi rimproveranti niente e se anche tu cercassi i motivi di quello che è successo probabilmente non li troveresti mai, con il risultato di farti un milione di inutili seghe mentali.
> Un'altra considerazione che mi viene (però solo a livello statistico ) è quando descrivi l'inizio del rapporto con tua moglie, praticamente un colpo di fulmine, mi viene in mente un mio cugino che con la moglie ha iniziato nella stessa maniera, dopo moltissimi anni anche tra loro è finita ( 20 anni e 3 figlie ). Allora mi chiedo, non è per caso che sti inizi fulminanti hanno insito il problema della "scadenza" della passione?
> La mia è solo una domanda che mi faccio in maniera estemporanea e non ha niente di concreto se non casistica per essere supportata e forse lascia il tempo che trova.
> Sul secondo neretto sottoscrivo le idee già espresse da Danny, veramente se ci guardiamo intorno, sotto questo punto di vista la nostra società è veramente spietata.
> Non ho mai scritto nel tuo 3d prima d'ora ma ti ho seguito, secondo me sei veramente una persona ok, spero che se ne accorga anche tua moglie.


Spleen, 20 anni di matrimonio non sono pochissimi, nè relativamente nè in assoluto. Statisticamente parlando, è fascia alta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo a quanti qui hanno detto che va bene così, che i figli sentono ecc ecc.
> E a quanto invece io mi sono bloccata e al posto di Stark e di lei avrei tirato craniate contro il muro tentando in tutti i modi di togliere questa idea al figlio. Di comportarmi da genitori dimenticando la coppia.
> E non lo dico perchè ho tradito. Ho ripensato ai momenti difficili. A cose che ho elaborato di mio marito che avrebbero potuto arrivare a loro e ringrazio tutti i santi che non sono arrivate e che insieme impediremo che arrivino.
> Tutta questa verità a me fa paura


Tentare in tutti i modi però si traduce in mentire. Io sono di base d'accordo con te, istintivamente. E ho mentito e omesso. Ma alla lunga la verità, in famiglia, viene sempre fuori. Sempre. E' un ambiente troppo piccolo e chiuso e troppo trasparente, all'interno. I bimbi di Stark sono troppo piccoli adesso per comprendere, ma sentono e vedono emozioni ed atteggiamenti. Capiscono chi sta soffrendo, perchè le emozioni si trasmettono. Lasciando stare la causa specifica, avvertono però chi sta subendo suo malgrado la separazione. Puoi curare le parole, ma non riesci a controllare il linguaggio del corpo o lo sguardo 24/24. E loro cercano naturalmente di capire cosa succede proprio osservando questi segnali. E se le parole stonano con le loro percezioni, intuiscono la menzogna e questo può determinare una mancanza di fiducia. Ci possiamo provare, ma non sempre riusciamo a proteggerli.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tentare in tutti i modi però si traduce in mentire. Io sono di base d'accordo con te, istintivamente. E ho mentito e omesso. Ma alla lunga la verità, in famiglia, viene sempre fuori. Sempre. E' un ambiente troppo piccolo e chiuso e troppo trasparente, all'interno. I bimbi di Stark sono troppo piccoli adesso per comprendere, ma sentono e vedono emozioni ed atteggiamenti. Capiscono chi sta soffrendo, perchè le emozioni si trasmettono. Lasciando stare la causa specifica, avvertono però chi sta subendo suo malgrado la separazione. Puoi curare le parole, ma non riesci a controllare il linguaggio del corpo o lo sguardo 24/24. E loro cercano naturalmente di capire cosa succede proprio osservando questi segnali. E se le parole stonano con le loro percezioni, intuiscono la menzogna e questo può determinare una mancanza di fiducia. Ci possiamo provare, ma non sempre riusciamo a proteggerli.


Certo che non sempre ci si riesce. Ma a volte secondo me (non credo sia il caso di Stark) non c'é tutta la volontà per riuscirci.
Mamma come sono acida in qyesti giorni  devo aprirci un 3d


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non sempre ci si riesce. Ma a volte secondo me (non credo sia il caso di Stark) non c'é tutta la volontà per riuscirci.
> Mamma come sono acida in qyesti giorni  devo aprirci un 3d


Un conto è la tua situazione nella quale, con tanti problemi, restate insieme. Un altro conto è una situazione in cui ci si separa. Simulare che "va tutto bene" non mi pare neanche sano. Si trasmetterebbe che ci si lascia così senza ragione.


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spleen, 20 anni di matrimonio non sono pochissimi, nè relativamente nè in assoluto. Statisticamente parlando, è fascia alta.


Dici? 
Allora mi sa che mi devo preoccupare. Son arrivato a 22


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la tua situazione nella quale, con tanti problemi, restate insieme. Un altro conto è una situazione in cui ci si separa. Simulare che "va tutto bene" non mi pare neanche sano. Si trasmetterebbe che ci si lascia così senza ragione.


Esattamente.
Il grande deve avere percepito in qualche modo il mio cercare di avvicinarmi alla mamma ed il contemporaneo distacco di lei nei miei confronti, ha tratto le sue conclusioni ritenendo che papà se ne sia andato per colpa di mamma.
E' sicuramente una percezione infantile, essenziale. Lui non mostra il minimo rancore verso la mamma e se la sbaciucchia tutta come sempre. Secondo il mio punto di vista lui ha visto qualcuno che "chiedeva" qualcosa e qualcun altro che rispondeva "no", pertanto gli sembra normale nella visione infantile che chi si becca il no se ne vada, e gli sembra anche normale far notare di chi è la colpa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Il grande deve avere percepito in qualche modo il mio cercare di avvicinarmi alla mamma ed il contemporaneo distacco di lei nei miei confronti, ha tratto le sue conclusioni ritenendo che papà se ne sia andato per colpa di mamma.
> E' sicuramente una percezione infantile, essenziale. Lui non mostra il minimo rancore verso la mamma e se la sbaciucchia tutta come sempre. Secondo il mio punto di vista lui ha visto qualcuno che "chiedeva" qualcosa e qualcun altro che rispondeva "no", pertanto gli sembra normale nella visione infantile che chi si becca il no se ne vada, e gli sembra anche normale far notare di chi è la colpa.


Poi "colpa" "causa" sono concetti sovrapponibili a quell'età. Il peso morale della differenza lo diamo noi.
Per il bambino il peso c'è se la causa è lui.
Paradossalmente pensare che è "colpa" della mamma e averne conferma è un modo per distogliere la responsabilità da sé. Per questo le "colpe" di entrambi vanno in qualche modo confermate e guidate verso "cause".


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è la tua situazione nella quale, con tanti problemi, restate insieme. Un altro conto è una situazione in cui ci si separa. Simulare che "va tutto bene" non mi pare neanche sano. Si trasmetterebbe che ci si lascia così senza ragione.


Ce lo siamo detti varie volte. Forse ho la fortuna di aver visto separazioni in cui i figli non hanno mai scoperto tradimenti di uno dei due, e che sono stati la motivazione della separazione. Mi illudo che si possa fare.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ce lo siamo detti varie volte. Forse ho la fortuna di aver visto separazioni in cui i figli non hanno mai scoperto tradimenti di uno dei due, e che sono stati la motivazione della separazione. Mi illudo che si possa fare.



Ciao

dipende da tante cose ... iniziando già solo dall'età dei bambini ... 
E se non hanno percepito il perché, sicuramente non vi è nessuna ragione di andarlo a dire. 
Diverso invece, se lo hanno percepito. Mentire ... è ingannare ... può provocare tanta confusione. 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Oggi ho visitato un appartamentino da affittare assolutamente carino, nella posizione ideale, con tutte le caratteristiche che cerco, ad un canone accettabile.
Per un attimo mentre parlavo col proprietario sono stato pervaso da un pizzico di assurda euforia.
Appena sono uscito dal portone è svanito tutto e l'idea di risentire il proprietario tra qualche giorno mi ha dato una sorta di angoscia.
Sto facendo le cose come un automa, senza sentirle, come un condannato. Rivoglio quel pizzico di euforia del pomeriggio. Voglio dimenticarmi di lei.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oggi ho visitato un appartamentino da affittare assolutamente carino, nella posizione ideale, con tutte le caratteristiche che cerco, ad un canone accettabile.
> Per un attimo mentre parlavo col proprietario sono stato pervaso da un pizzico di assurda euforia.
> Appena sono uscito dal portone è svanito tutto e l'idea di risentire il proprietario tra qualche giorno mi ha dato una sorta di angoscia.
> Sto facendo le cose come un automa, senza sentirle, come un condannato. Rivoglio quel pizzico di euforia del pomeriggio. Voglio dimenticarmi di lei.



Ciao 

proprio ca un anno fa, me ne sono andata di casa con la ragazza ... 
l'euforia ritorna ... a saltelli ... e una visione del futuro ti si apre sempre più ... 

Oggi a distanza di un anno ... sono serena ... anzi, no ... sto proprio bene. 
Alti e bassi ... una quotidianità normale ... e una vita che mi piace ... 

Andrà tutto bene!


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oggi ho visitato un appartamentino da affittare assolutamente carino, nella posizione ideale, con tutte le caratteristiche che cerco, ad un canone accettabile.
> Per un attimo mentre parlavo col proprietario sono stato pervaso da un pizzico di assurda euforia.
> Appena sono uscito dal portone è svanito tutto e l'idea di risentire il proprietario tra qualche giorno mi ha dato una sorta di angoscia.
> Sto facendo le cose come un automa, senza sentirle, come un condannato. Rivoglio quel pizzico di euforia del pomeriggio. Voglio dimenticarmi di lei.


L'euforia viene dall'idea di libertà e di un progetto (preparati una casa) totalmente libero, tutta rossa o tutta giallo- rossa, se ti va, senza doverti confrontare.
Uscito hai risentito il lutto di un altro progetto.
Concentrati sui progetti solo tuoi.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Sicuramente avete ragione.
E' assurdo ma nel momento di angoscia successivo all'euforia sono arrivato a pensare che se affitto un appartamento saro' stato io a rovinare tutto.
Sono piu' contorto di una lattina accartocciata. E per cosa poi? Per chi ? Bah!!!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sicuramente avete ragione.
> E' assurdo ma nel momento di angoscia successivo all'euforia sono arrivato a pensare che se affitto un appartamento saro' stato io a rovinare tutto.
> Sono piu' contorto di una lattina accartocciata. E per cosa poi? Per chi ? Bah!!!


Anche dopo una sentenza di separazione si può cambiare idea.
Tieni presente questo e supererai l'angoscia da irreversibilità. Del resto anche il matrimonio sarebbe irreversibile e invece lo è.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sicuramente avete ragione.
> E' assurdo ma nel momento di angoscia successivo all'euforia sono arrivato a pensare che se affitto un appartamento saro' stato io a rovinare tutto.
> Sono piu' contorto di una lattina accartocciata. E per cosa poi? Per chi ? Bah!!!



Ciao

non sei contorto ... per nulla. 
Ma guarda, se un domani le cose dovessero cambiare, 
si dà la disdetta ... tutto qua ... nulla che non sia reversibile ... 
Ora, prepari il tuo nido ... per te e i tuoi figli ... poi si vedrà ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sicuramente avete ragione.
> E' assurdo ma nel momento di angoscia successivo all'euforia sono arrivato a pensare che se affitto un appartamento saro' stato io a rovinare tutto.
> Sono piu' contorto di una lattina accartocciata. E per cosa poi? Per chi ? Bah!!!


Senti Starkino, ma tu, prima di andarti ad intestare l'affitto di un appartamento, l'hai sentito il parere di un legale?
Io non mi stanco mai di ripeterlo: estote parati.
La prima cosa è mettere al sicuro le terga.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Starkino, ma tu, prima di andarti ad intestare l'affitto di un appartamento, l'hai sentito il parere di un legale?
> Io non mi stanco mai di ripeterlo: estote parati.
> La prima cosa è mettere al sicuro le terga.


Lui è un legale.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oggi ho visitato un appartamentino da affittare assolutamente carino, nella posizione ideale, con tutte le caratteristiche che cerco, ad un canone accettabile.
> Per un attimo mentre parlavo col proprietario sono stato pervaso da un pizzico di assurda euforia.
> Appena sono uscito dal portone è svanito tutto e l'idea di risentire il proprietario tra qualche giorno mi ha dato una sorta di angoscia.
> Sto facendo le cose come un automa, senza sentirle, come un condannato. Rivoglio quel pizzico di euforia del pomeriggio. Voglio dimenticarmi di lei.


I momenti di euforia come quelli di puro sconforto sono i margini estremi del percorso emotivo che stai intraprendendo, il tempo riuscirà a riequilibrare il tutto. Tra un po' scoprirai nuovi momenti di euforia che non saranno determinati da questa situazione, coraggio


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sicuramente avete ragione.
> E' assurdo ma nel momento di angoscia successivo all'euforia sono arrivato a pensare che se affitto un appartamento saro' stato io a rovinare tutto.
> Sono piu' contorto di una lattina accartocciata. E per cosa poi? Per chi ? Bah!!!


Appunto stai saggiando gli estremi emozionali


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Starkino, ma tu, prima di andarti ad intestare l'affitto di un appartamento, l'hai sentito il parere di un legale?
> Io non mi stanco mai di ripeterlo: estote parati.
> La prima cosa è mettere al sicuro le terga.


Io sono un avvocato 
Che c'è da parare? Ti riferisci all'abbandono del tetto coniugale? In pratica nemmeno esiste più, depenalizzato.
Non esiste più la separazione per colpa (ci vorrebbe davvero faccia tosta....), ma quella con addebito che non serve a una mazza.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Oggi ho visitato un appartamentino da affittare assolutamente carino, nella posizione ideale, con tutte le caratteristiche che cerco, ad un canone accettabile.
> Per un attimo mentre parlavo col proprietario sono stato pervaso da un pizzico di assurda euforia.
> Appena sono uscito dal portone è svanito tutto e l'idea di risentire il proprietario tra qualche giorno mi ha dato una sorta di angoscia.
> Sto facendo le cose come un automa, senza sentirle, come un condannato. Rivoglio quel pizzico di euforia del pomeriggio. Voglio dimenticarmi di lei.



tranquillo, l'euforia pian piano torna. 
anche a me è successo quando me ne sono andata di casa.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Starkino, ma tu, prima di andarti ad intestare l'affitto di un appartamento, l'hai sentito il parere di un legale?
> Io non mi stanco mai di ripeterlo: estote parati.
> La prima cosa è mettere al sicuro le terga.


lui è avvocato


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui è un legale.


ops, sono arrivata tardi


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io sono un avvocato
> Che c'è da parare? Ti riferisci all'abbandono del tetto coniugale? In pratica nemmeno esiste più, depenalizzato.
> Non esiste più la separazione per colpa (ci vorrebbe davvero faccia tosta....), ma quella con addebito che non serve a una mazza.


Meglio. Lo so che l'abbandono non esiste più, ma so che a volte nella separazione con addebito non contano i fatti successi ma quelli di cui si ha testimonianza. E so anche che di facce toste, ma toste, ne esistono. Per quello consiglio sempre di essere prudenti ed informarsi.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meglio. Lo so che l'abbandono non esiste più, ma so che a volte nella separazione con addebito non contano i fatti successi ma quelli di cui si ha testimonianza. E so anche che di facce toste, ma toste, ne esistono. Per quello consiglio sempre di essere prudenti ed informarsi.


Sai quali sarebbero le uniche conseguenze dell'addebito?
Io non avrei diritto al mantenimento (ahahahahahahahahha....)
Io perderei i diritti ereditari (e sti cazzi....)
Testimoni? Ne ho a bizzeffe.
Mia suocera nella sua "ignoranza" in questioni di questo genere, trema come una foglia proprio per quello che sa e per il lavoro che faccio.
Ampiamente tranquillizzata.
E comunque davvero, l'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che i rapporti sono e saranno distesi sempre. Ieri sera abbiamo tranquillamente cenato insieme a casa "nostra" visto che è rientrata alle 21:30 e io avevo badato ai bimbi, poi me ne sono andato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sai quali sarebbero le uniche conseguenze dell'addebito?
> Io non avrei diritto al mantenimento (ahahahahahahahahha....)
> Io perderei i diritti ereditari (e sti cazzi....)
> Testimoni? Ne ho a bizzeffe.
> ...


Se riuscite a gestirla così siete da ammirare(in particolare tu, ovviamente). Sai che non è una cosa frequente.
 L'appartamento che hai visto è gia arredato? 
Lo sai che a Ikea si rimorchia un casino?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se riuscite a gestirla così siete da ammirare(in particolare tu, ovviamente). Sai che non è una cosa frequente.
> L'appartamento che hai visto è gia arredato?
> Lo sai che a Ikea si rimorchia un casino?


Già arredato, dovrei comprare solo un paio di cosine e una TV. Ma secondo me qualcuno me lo soffierà st'appartamento.
Da Ikea non saprei se si rimorchia, ma in vacanza nel residence in montagna alcune mammine nordiche mostravano un certo interesse , il romano ha sempre un suo perché.
Curiosamente alcune donne che conosco mi fanno notare che malgrado il momentaccio sono in forma smagliante, misteri inspiegabili


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Già arredato, dovrei comprare solo un paio di cosine e una TV. Ma secondo me qualcuno me lo soffierà st'appartamento.
> Da Ikea non saprei se si rimorchia, ma in vacanza nel residence in montagna alcune mammine nordiche mostravano un certo interesse , il romano ha sempre un suo perché.
> *Curiosamente alcune donne che conosco mi fanno notare che malgrado il momentaccio sono in forma smagliante, misteri inspiegabili*


eh lo so, misteri della natura: come sentono che la vittima è debole, gli avvoltoi cominciano a girare in cerchio, è una cosa che ho constatato di persona


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Già arredato, dovrei comprare solo un paio di cosine e una TV. Ma secondo me qualcuno me lo soffierà st'appartamento.
> Da Ikea non saprei se si rimorchia, ma in vacanza nel residence in montagna alcune mammine nordiche mostravano un certo interesse , il romano ha sempre un suo perché.
> *Curiosamente alcune donne che conosco mi fanno notare che malgrado il momentaccio sono in forma smagliante, misteri inspiegabili *


i misteri della natura :carneval:
e cmq i romani hanno il loro perchè...ma io sono di parte


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so, misteri della natura: come sentono che la vittima è debole, *gli avvoltoi cominciano a girare in cerchio*, è una cosa che ho constatato di persona


L'ha notato anche lei...anche se per il momento non ho dato seguito a nessuno, sebbene non neghi che mesi e mesi di castità mi pesino non poco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'ha notato anche lei...anche se per il momento non ho dato seguito a nessuno, sebbene non neghi che mesi e mesi di castità mi pesino non poco.


Difficile non notarlo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'ha notato anche lei...anche se per il momento non ho dato seguito a nessuno, sebbene non neghi che mesi e mesi di castità mi pesino non poco.


Quanti anni hai detto che hai?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai detto che hai?


42


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> 42


Acc :facepalm:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> 42


siamo rovinati. Mettete i carri in cerchio, Starkino al centro, e sparate su tutto quello che si muove.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo rovinati. Mettete i carri in cerchio, Starkino al centro, e sparate su tutto quello che si muove.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> 42



:lipstick:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :lipstick:


ecchellallà, l'avvol..gibile
Ma tu non dovevi essere con noi a mettere i carri in cerchio?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Acc :facepalm:


perché? pensavi fossi più giovane?


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecchellallà, l'avvol..gibile
> Ma tu non dovevi essere con noi a mettere i carri in cerchio?



sicure che vi servo pure io


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> perché? pensavi fossi più giovane?


Scherzavo. Avevi già scritto e ricordavo la tua età e semmai ti vorrei più vecchio :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sicure che vi servo pure io


daje, "se beccamo ar palo d'a morte!!!"


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> daje, "se beccamo ar palo d'a morte!!!"


quando vuoi


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> daje, "se beccamo ar palo d'a morte!!!"


possiamo solo cambiare luogo? brutti ricordi


----------



## Traccia (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> L'ha notato anche lei...anche se per il momento non ho dato seguito a nessuno, sebbene non neghi che mesi e *mesi di castità mi pesino non poco*.


fai come disperso e trovati una trombamica...sono il ponte migliore in queste situazioni...ma sempre sincero e trasparente perchè potrebbero rimetterci il cuore, loro, se poi stanno bene...sul tuo è al sicuro, ci vorrà ancora tanto tanto taaaaaaaaanto tempo (ahò, il lutto è fisiologico!!!!! saresti anormale ed insensibile altrimenti!!) per ricominciare a guardare una donna con gli occhi di un interesse puro, semplice, vero...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quando vuoi


il tempo libero non mi manca :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> il tempo libero non mi manca :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Anvedi sti due!!! 

Simyyyyyyyy, poi non dirmi niente se vado a piadine con Oscuro!!! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> il tempo libero non mi manca :mexican::mexican::mexican:



nemmeno a me :mexican:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anvedi sti due!!!
> 
> Simyyyyyyyy, poi non dirmi niente se vado a piadine con Oscuro!!! :carneval:


tu sai che yuma ha finito i femori:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sai che yuma ha finito i femori:singleeye:


Li ho finiti anche io!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Li ho finiti anche io!!!


non ancora 
donna avvisata...


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno a me :mexican:


è andata gente, vi faremo sapere :carneval:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è andata gente, vi faremo sapere :carneval:



cambiamo posto però


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> cambiamo posto però


Dove piu' ti aggrada


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dove piu' ti aggrada


ok.

ma sei un "fan" di Verdone o hai scelto il palo della morte per un motivo particolare?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok.
> 
> ma sei un "fan" di Verdone o hai scelto il palo della morte per un motivo particolare?


No no, verdoniano


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no, verdoniano




ti scrivo una cosa in pvt


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Acc :facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anvedi sti due!!!
> 
> Simyyyyyyyy, poi non dirmi niente se vado a piadine con Oscuro!!! :carneval:


Il divertente é che mi impedisce di vedere sola in spiaggia Oscuro e poi lei broccola a piû non posso


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il divertente é che mi impedisce di vedere sola in spiaggia Oscuro e poi lei broccola a piû non posso


ma tu da sola in spiaggia non devi vedere NESSUNO,non solo il professore


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu da sola in spiaggia non devi vedere NESSUNO,non solo il professore


grazie fratellino, lo so che posso contare sempre su di te


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se riuscite a gestirla così siete da ammirare(in particolare tu, ovviamente). Sai che non è una cosa frequente.
> L'appartamento che hai visto è gia arredato?
> Lo sai che a Ikea si rimorchia un casino?


.Mi devi fare delle lezioni.

io per adesso solo in giardino e passeggiando nel parco dell'hotel sotto casa....

Quando tornerò andrò all'Ikea....spero con Apollonia  e Brunetta...Erato'e' troppo lontana....mai voluta andare purtroppo!


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzavo. Avevi già scritto e ricordavo la tua età e semmai ti vorrei più vecchio :carneval:


Tu non smetterai  mai mai di precedermi? ????:up:


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il divertente é che mi impedisce di vedere sola in spiaggia Oscuro e poi lei broccola a piû non posso


Ma ti pare?! 
Devo trovarmi uno pure io qui dentro...


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ti pare?!
> Devo trovarmi uno pure io qui dentro...


ci sono sempre io  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ci sono sempre io
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu non ti aggiri sempre dei pressi forumistici di Sbri!?


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu non ti aggiri sempre dei pressi forumistici di Sbri!?


si, hai ragione.
ma solo per farle gas


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No no, verdoniano





Simy ha detto:


> grazie fratellino, lo so che posso contare sempre su di te


Prego 

Cmq caro Stark,che tu sia romanista e verdoniano va benissimo e 6 approvato.    Però la mia sorellina è preziosa,quindi vedi di fare la personcina seria con lei, sennò sarò costretto a spiegarti perchè TUbarao ed Oscuro mi chiamano Lecter


----------



## Apollonia (2 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> .Mi devi fare delle lezioni.
> 
> io per adesso solo in giardino e passeggiando nel parco dell'hotel sotto casa....
> 
> Quando tornerò andrò all'Ikea....spero con Apollonia  e Brunetta...Erato'e' troppo lontana....mai voluta andare purtroppo!


Io ci vado all'IKea, ma non ho mai rimorchiato.
Forse perchè il semaforo era rosso?
Bene, da ieri sera è diventato verde!
Ci vediamo all'ikea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io ci vado all'IKea, ma non ho mai rimorchiato.
> Forse perchè il semaforo era rosso?
> Bene, da ieri sera è diventato verde!
> Ci vediamo all'ikea!!!!!!!!!!


nemmeno io ho mai rimorchiato all'Ikea


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> .Mi devi fare delle lezioni.
> 
> io per adesso solo in giardino e passeggiando nel parco dell'hotel sotto casa....
> 
> Quando tornerò andrò all'Ikea....spero con Apollonia e Brunetta...Erato'e' troppo lontana....mai voluta andare purtroppo!


quando ho tempo scrivo un pezzo nel blog.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ci sono sempre io
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che fai tu?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Ok ci si becca tutti all'Ikea, quella di Porta di Roma però


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok ci si becca tutti all'Ikea, quella di Porta di Roma però


:up:


----------



## drusilla (2 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io ci vado all'IKea, ma non ho mai rimorchiato.
> Forse perchè il semaforo era rosso?
> Bene, da ieri sera è diventato verde!
> Ci vediamo all'ikea!!!!!!!!!!


che vuoi dire con il semaforo verde? sviluppi? l'hai scritto da qualche parte?
(seguo molto la tua storia)


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Daje che me metto le corna da sera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Daje che me metto le corna da sera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:corna:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :corna:


Ecco, sai come si divertono i bimbi?
In vacanza quando andavo a correre mio figlio teneva il tempo che ci mettevo a tornare.
Una volta mi ha urlato da lontano "VAI PAPI SEI UN TORO!!!".
Ho sputato un polmone dal ridere.
Nella vita ci vuole autoironia


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco, sai come si divertono i bimbi?
> In vacanza quando andavo a correre mio figlio teneva il tempo che ci mettevo a tornare.
> Una volta mi ha urlato da lontano "VAI PAPI SEI UN TORO!!!".
> Ho sputato un polmone dal ridere.
> Nella vita ci vuole autoironia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

assolutamente si


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco, sai come si divertono i bimbi?
> In vacanza quando andavo a correre mio figlio teneva il tempo che ci mettevo a tornare.
> Una volta mi ha urlato da lontano "VAI PAPI SEI UN TORO!!!".
> Ho sputato un polmone dal ridere.
> Nella vita ci vuole autoironia


Vabbeh ma il Toro è un animale da monta.......è il cervo l'animale da becchi


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo rovinati. Mettete i carri in cerchio, Starkino al centro, e sparate su tutto quello che si muove.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma così rischi di far uccidere mezzo forum


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che fai tu?


Ecco diglielo 
Dopodiché gira al largo anche tu


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anvedi sti due!!!
> 
> Simyyyyyyyy, poi non dirmi niente se vado a piadine con Oscuro!!! :carneval:


Anche tu con oscuro .. Ma l'hai preso " er numeretto" :carneval:?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Poi verrà fuori che sono un cesso a pedali e altro che cerchio di carri, un plotone stile giubbe rosse, prima fila accosciata e seconda in piedi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu da sola in spiaggia non devi vedere NESSUNO,non solo il professore


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Madonna.  ... Ma deve stare bendata pora figliola !!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si, hai ragione.
> ma solo per farle gas


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Cmq caro Stark,che tu sia romanista e verdoniano va benissimo e 6 approvato.    Però la mia sorellina è preziosa,quindi vedi di fare la personcina seria con lei, sennò sarò costretto a spiegarti perchè TUbarao ed Oscuro mi chiamano Lecter


Simy abbattilo :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tu con oscuro .. Ma l'hai preso " er numeretto" :carneval:?


Io con Oscuro ho un conto in sospeso...ma qui non posso pigliarmi nessuno, sono tutti presi...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io con Oscuro ho un conto in sospeso...ma qui non posso pigliarmi nessuno, sono tutti presi...


E lo dici a me ? sto a giocare al solitario :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E lo dici a me ? sto a giocare al solitario :unhappy:


Che triste vita...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che triste vita...


Già  Per carnevale mi vesto da suora di clausura


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Simy abbattilo :facepalm:



:kick:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Madonna.  ... Ma deve stare bendata pora figliola !!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu lascialo convinto no?!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :kick:


Non per difendere Perplesso ma vorrei ricordarvi il terrorismo psicologico che gli avete fatto quando ha tentato di avvicinarsi a me. Yuma era a digiuno da 15 gg. 
Ora lui da bravo riserva lo stesso trattamento


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu lascialo convinto no?!


Ehm si ... Dunque : certifico che farfie è bendata ... Tipo mosca cieca


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per difendere Perplesso ma vorrei ricordarvi il terrorismo psicologico che gli avete fatto quando ha tentato di avvicinarsi a me. Yuma era a digiuno da 15 gg.
> Ora lui da bravo riserva lo stesso trattamento


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu lascialo convinto no?!


anche i sassi hanno orecchie e la sabbia ha tanti occhi


----------



## Traccia (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche i sassi hanno orecchie e la sabbia ha tanti occhi


...ma quanto c'avete da fa...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...ma quanto c'avete da fa...


Visto te che coppia  Oneri ed onori :carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (2 Settembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> che vuoi dire con il semaforo verde? sviluppi? l'hai scritto da qualche parte?
> (seguo molto la tua storia)


No, non ho scritto nulla. 
Diciamo che ho deciso che mi metto in pista… e ballo!
Per ora sono ancora con mio marito, un domani…chissà!
In una lite furibonda che abbiamo fatto domenica sera mi ha detto che non ha alcun problema se io "faccio la mia esperienza" di traditrice.
E allora, che inizino le danze!
P.S. grazie per seguire la mia storia!


----------



## Apollonia (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm si ... Dunque : certifico che farfie è bendata ... Tipo mosca cieca


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, non ho scritto nulla.
> Diciamo che ho deciso che mi metto in pista… e ballo!
> Per ora sono ancora con mio marito, un domani…chissà!
> *In una lite furibonda che abbiamo fatto domenica sera mi ha detto che non ha alcun problema se io "faccio la mia esperienza" di traditrice.*
> ...


Secondo me bluffa ma in effetti meriterebbe che tu vedessi il suo bluff


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Secondo me bluffa ma in effetti meriterebbe che tu vedessi il suo bluff


Solo per parlare ma mi spieghi meglio cosa intendevi con questo post nel 3d di Disperso:

"Questo forum è stato illuminante.
*Mi ripeterò ancora una volta, ma mi sono accorto che gli uomini e le  donne che lasciano dopo aver tradito dicono e fanno davvero tutti le  stesse cose.*
Da un lato lo trovo deprimente, dall'altro questa scoperta mi sta dando  davvero tanta forza di non credere più alle stronzate e di scrollarmi di  dosso la situazione teatrale nella quale mio malgrado sono stato  trascinato."

Thanks


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Solo per parlare ma mi spieghi meglio cosa intendevi con questo post nel 3d di Disperso:
> 
> "Questo forum è stato illuminante.
> *Mi ripeterò ancora una volta, ma mi sono accorto che gli uomini e le  donne che lasciano dopo aver tradito dicono e fanno davvero tutti le  stesse cose.*
> ...


Mi riferivo ad esempio alla frase delle frasi: "è difficile anche per me". 
Nonché al fatto che in molti/e sembra esserci una scientifica ricerca di anestetizzazione (parolaccia, non so se esista) del clima, e si cerca questa calma proprio dal partner che patisce la "rivelazione" e il terreno che gli manca sotto ai piedi, mentre il "rivelatore", quanto meno a grandi linee, si è già prefigurato gli scenari avendo meditato sulla cosa, e procede metodicamente alla chiusura del rapporto con inesorabile freddezza. Che non vuol dire che non vi sia dispiacere, ma l'impressione è che chi dice basta tenda a buttare tutto in un baule nel modo più veloce possibile per non pensarci più
Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad esempio alla frase delle frasi: "è difficile anche per me".
> Nonché al fatto che in molti/e sembra esserci una scientifica ricerca di anestetizzazione (parolaccia, non so se esista) del clima, e si cerca questa calma proprio dal partner che patisce la "rivelazione" e il terreno che gli manca sotto ai piedi, mentre il "rivelatore", quanto meno a grandi linee, si è già prefigurato gli scenari avendo meditato sulla cosa, e procede metodicamente alla chiusura del rapporto con inesorabile freddezza. Che non vuol dire che non vi sia dispiacere, ma l'impressione è che chi dice basta tenda a buttare tutto in un baule nel modo più veloce possibile per non pensarci più
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


Echenonloso!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad esempio alla frase delle frasi: "è difficile anche per me".
> Nonché al fatto che in molti/e sembra esserci una scientifica ricerca di anestetizzazione (parolaccia, non so se esista) del clima, e si cerca questa calma proprio dal partner che patisce la "rivelazione" e il terreno che gli manca sotto ai piedi, mentre il "rivelatore", quanto meno a grandi linee, si è già prefigurato gli scenari avendo meditato sulla cosa, e procede metodicamente alla chiusura del rapporto con inesorabile freddezza. Che non vuol dire che non vi sia dispiacere, ma l'impressione è che chi dice basta tenda a buttare tutto in un baule nel modo più veloce possibile per non pensarci più
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


È un po' comequell'aneddoto   : un tizio ha un grosso debito con un altro e si macera perché entro pochi giorni deve restituire il denaro e non ne ha ... Non dorme e si dispera ... La moglie gli dice :" invece di rovinarti la salute prendi il telefono!e chiamalo, gli dici che non potrai mai restituire quei soldi ... Il problema non sarà più tuo ma suo"   Trattasi di scaricabarile almeno il tentativo di farlo ( poi che ci si riesca è un altro paio di maniche )


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Esempio pratico.
Come cacchio si fa ad esordire su whatsapp con un placido "Ciao bel ragazzo a che ora passi?" (che poi ragazzo, vabbè...) e concludere con la faccina che manda il bacetto. Così, come se nulla fosse, come se stessi parlando con l'amico di sempre.
Ora, per fortuna (anzi non è fortuna, è grazie a me), di tutte queste menate e moine non me ne frega più nulla; ma è il tipico esempio di "famo finta che n'è successo niente".
Della serie "mannaggia al diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà".
Boh?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esempio pratico.
> Come cacchio si fa ad esordire su whatsapp con un placido "Ciao bel ragazzo a che ora passi?" (che poi ragazzo, vabbè...) e concludere con la faccina che manda il bacetto. Così, come se nulla fosse, come se stessi parlando con l'amico di sempre.
> Ora, per fortuna (anzi non è fortuna, è grazie a me), di tutte queste menate e moine non me ne frega più nulla; ma è il tipico esempio di "famo finta che n'è successo niente".
> Della serie "mannaggia al diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà".
> Boh?


ciao bel RAGAZZONE  miao, a che ora mi srivi un bel mp pieno di amore  fantasia  e anche un po di pane? pr pr


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao bel RAGAZZONE  miao, a che ora mi srivi un bel mp pieno di amore  fantasia  e anche un po di pane? pr pr


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
in effetti una mia amica la chiama la gattina nera


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> in effetti una mia amica la chiama la gattina nera



se vuoi puoi anche scrivermi solo pane 

ti pane molto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esempio pratico.
> Come cacchio si fa ad esordire su whatsapp con un placido "Ciao bel ragazzo a che ora passi?" (che poi ragazzo, vabbè...) e concludere con la faccina che manda il bacetto. Così, come se nulla fosse, come se stessi parlando con l'amico di sempre.
> Ora, per fortuna (anzi non è fortuna, è grazie a me), di tutte queste menate e moine non me ne frega più nulla; ma è il tipico esempio di "famo finta che n'è successo niente".
> Della serie "mannaggia al diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà".
> Boh?


Adesso non ti andrebbe bene niente. E hai ragione.
Ma un semplice "A che ora passi?" l'avresti trovato freddo e da fornitore.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non ti andrebbe bene niente. E hai ragione.
> Ma un semplice "A che ora passi?" l'avresti trovato freddo e da fornitore.


sì, ma più coerente


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se vuoi puoi anche scrivermi solo pane
> 
> ti pane molto


che pane e caciotta hanno sempre un perché :carneval:


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esempio pratico.
> Come cacchio si fa ad esordire su whatsapp con un placido "Ciao bel ragazzo a che ora passi?" (che poi ragazzo, vabbè...) e concludere con la faccina che manda il bacetto.


una cosa del genere mi avrebbe fatta esplodere.


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non ti andrebbe bene niente. E hai ragione.
> Ma un semplice "A che ora passi?" l'avresti trovato freddo e da fornitore.


su questo hai ragione, ma quel "bel ragazzo" sa tanto di giovanilismo e spensieratezza forzata che proprio mi avrebbero fatto innervosire tantissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esempio pratico.
> Come cacchio si fa ad esordire su whatsapp con un placido "Ciao bel ragazzo a che ora passi?" (che poi ragazzo, vabbè...) e concludere con la faccina che manda il bacetto. Così, come se nulla fosse, come se stessi parlando con l'amico di sempre.
> Ora, per fortuna (anzi non è fortuna, è grazie a me), di tutte queste menate e moine non me ne frega più nulla; ma è il tipico esempio di "famo finta che n'è successo niente".
> Della serie "mannaggia al diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà".
> Boh?


O mio dio :singleeye: sta tentando ci fare l'amicona e spera di convincerti prima possibile ad accettare il nuovo ruolo,che ti ha assegnato, tu sorvola e non dare peso. spera che un giorno la giustificherai, sempre di approccio infantile si parla


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso non ti andrebbe bene niente. E hai ragione.
> Ma un semplice "A che ora passi?" l'avresti trovato freddo e da fornitore.


Ma no un " ciao xxxxx( nome di stark) a che ora passi oggi? " ... Dialogo tra adulti


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no un " ciao xxxxx( nome di stark) a che ora passi oggi? " ... Dialogo tra adulti


corretto.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O mio dio :singleeye: sta tentando ci fare l'amicona e *spera di convincerti prima possibile ad accettare il nuovo ruolo*,che ti ha assegnato, tu sorvola e non dare peso. spera che un giorno la giustificherai, sempre di approccio infantile si parla


Onestamente, anche se mi da fastidio, mi sono già convinto da solo. Non certo per lei ma vedo che i piccoletti ogni volta che entro da quella porta sono felicissimi, e voglio continuare ad entrare da quella porta "quasi" liberamente come faccio adesso.
Da quando non la vedo e non la sento, se non sporadicamente e sempre per i piccoli, sto enormemente meglio.
Se tornassi indietro di un mese, forse, seguirei il consiglio di chi mi diceva di non accettare la vacanza insieme a lei. Probabilmente mi sarei portato i bambini da qualche parte o sarei addirittura andato in montagna per i cavoli mie.
Quei giorni sono stati allucinanti e mi sono inflitto una vera punizione gratuita.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> una cosa del genere mi avrebbe fatta esplodere.


a chi lo dici


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Onestamente, anche se mi da fastidio, mi sono già convinto da solo. Non certo per lei ma vedo che i piccoletti ogni volta che entro da quella porta sono felicissimi, e voglio continuare ad entrare da quella porta "quasi" liberamente come faccio adesso.
> Da quando non la vedo e non la sento, se non sporadicamente e sempre per i piccoli, sto enormemente meglio.
> Se tornassi indietro di un mese, forse, seguirei il consiglio di chi mi diceva di non accettare la vacanza insieme a lei. Probabilmente mi sarei portato i bambini da qualche parte o sarei addirittura andato in montagna per i cavoli mie.
> Quei giorni sono stati allucinanti e mi sono inflitto una vera punizione gratuita.


Ma i bimbi erano sicuramente felici di essere tutti insieme  Hai fatto bene, non disdegnerei altre brevi vacanze tutti insieme se questo significa un bel sorriso smagliante dei piccoli


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro di un mese, forse, seguirei il consiglio di chi mi diceva di non accettare la vacanza insieme a lei.


:singleeye:

[sdrammatizzo ma non mi viene neppure molto bene]


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> 
> [sdrammatizzo ma non mi viene neppure molto bene]


non ho capito che intendevi


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a chi lo dici



il mio ex, dopo la rottura, ha provato ad essermi amico. la cosa fortunatamente è durata poco poiché era, per me, incomprensibile. proprio non so come gli sia venuto in mente. inoltre aveva l'abitudine di chiamarmi "ex moglie", secondo lui era molto divertente.


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non ho capito che intendevi


niente, ricordo di averti chiesto se era evitabile la vacanza insieme. ad ogni modo, come dicevo, era un malriuscito tentativo di scherzare. sono contenta che tu ora stia meglio ed è chiaro che, col senno di poi, uno riveda le proprie decisioni e le valuti diversamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2014)

Io dall'usare sempre vezzeggiativi, trovando cmq troppo freddo usare il nome proprio così dal nulla, ho iniziato o a non chiamarlo per nome, oppure visto che tanto mi rivolgevo a lui quasi sempre davanti a Fra, lo chiamavo sempre papà...

Strano e innaturale in ogni caso. Quello che avrei voluto era non doverci parlare affatto


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> in effetti una mia amica la chiama la gattina nera


maddai! pure a me mi chiamano così (non a caso l'avatar...)
mi sta tanto simpatica tua moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> il mio ex, dopo la rottura, ha provato ad essermi amico. la cosa fortunatamente è durata poco poiché era, per me, incomprensibile. proprio non so come gli sia venuto in mente. inoltre aveva l'abitudine di chiamarmi "ex moglie", secondo lui era molto divertente.


Ma credo sia un atteggiamento abbastanza frequente a meno che non ci si lasci tirandosi dietro delle pietre. Credo sia una necessità del traditore trovare un'appoggio nel tradito per eliminare fastidiosi sensi di colpa : se l'altro la vive bene tanto da restarmi amico e proseguire un rapporto su questa riga allora tanto male non le/gli ho fatto  una specie di compensazione affettiva ad uso unilaterale ed egoistico


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esempio pratico.
> Come cacchio si fa ad esordire su whatsapp con un placido *"Ciao bel ragazzo a che ora passi?" *(che poi ragazzo, vabbè...) e concludere con la faccina che manda il bacetto. Così, come se nulla fosse, come se stessi parlando con l'amico di sempre.
> Ora, per fortuna (anzi non è fortuna, è grazie a me), di tutte queste menate e moine non me ne frega più nulla; ma è il tipico esempio di "famo finta che n'è successo niente".
> Della serie "mannaggia al diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà".
> Boh?



vabbè...su...take it easy...so frasi che si dicono tanto per 


(mo mi ammazzano:singleeye


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> :singleeye:
> 
> [sdrammatizzo ma non mi viene neppure molto bene]





Dalida ha detto:


> niente, ricordo di averti chiesto se era evitabile la vacanza insieme. ad ogni modo, come dicevo, era un malriuscito tentativo di scherzare. sono contenta che tu ora stia meglio ed è chiaro che, col senno di poi, uno riveda le proprie decisioni e le valuti diversamente.


Ah ecco, non ricordavo che tu fossi una di quelle persone che erano perplesse.
Una cosa che mi ha fatto molto incazzare è stato scoprire che ha buttato le lettere che le ho scritto in questi anni.
Mi è sempre piaciuto scrivere, e ogni tanto è capitato che la mattina prima di andare al lavoro le abbia lasciato una lettera sul tavolo...quando abbiamo avuto qualche litigio...quando non riusciva a rimanere incinta...per un compleanno...
Le aveva conservate tutte, dalla prima all'ultima. E improvvisamente sono sparite. Avrei preferito che me le restituisse.
Anche queste sono piccole violenze.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> vabbè...su...take it easy...so frasi che si dicono tanto per
> 
> 
> (mo mi ammazzano:singleeye


ma certo, però non l'ha mai fatto, quindi ovviamente adesso risalta.
E risalta particolarmente perché la conosco da 12 anni e so che quello è il modo di parlare che usa coi cugini, i colleghi e le colleghe.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> il mio ex, dopo la rottura, ha provato ad essermi amico. la cosa fortunatamente è durata poco poiché era, per me, incomprensibile. proprio non so come gli sia venuto in mente. inoltre aveva l'abitudine di chiamarmi "ex moglie", secondo lui era molto divertente.





Stark72 ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non ricordavo che tu fossi una di quelle persone che erano perplesse.
> Una cosa che mi ha fatto molto incazzare è stato scoprire che ha buttato le lettere che le ho scritto in questi anni.
> Mi è sempre piaciuto scrivere, e ogni tanto è capitato che la mattina prima di andare al lavoro le abbia lasciato una lettera sul tavolo...quando abbiamo avuto qualche litigio...quando non riusciva a rimanere incinta...per un compleanno...
> Le aveva conservate tutte, dalla prima all'ultima. E improvvisamente sono sparite. Avrei preferito che me le restituisse.
> Anche queste sono piccole violenze.


Ma te lo ha detto lei che le ha buttate ? ( se fosse così che brutta cosa, certe lettere le incornicerei )


----------



## Apollonia (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Secondo me bluffa ma in effetti meriterebbe che tu vedessi il suo bluff


No, non bluffa. Sa perfettamente, o meglio crede  che non ne sia capace.  E sempre stato sicuro di me, troppo sicuro e lo è' ancora adesso.
Ma io ho girato pagina!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non ricordavo che tu fossi una di quelle persone che erano perplesse.
> Una cosa che mi ha fatto molto incazzare è stato scoprire che ha buttato le lettere che le ho scritto in questi anni.
> Mi è sempre piaciuto scrivere, e ogni tanto è capitato che la mattina prima di andare al lavoro le abbia lasciato una lettera sul tavolo...quando abbiamo avuto qualche litigio...quando non riusciva a rimanere incinta...per un compleanno...
> Le aveva conservate tutte, dalla prima all'ultima. *E improvvisamente sono sparite.* Avrei preferito che me le restituisse.
> Anche queste sono piccole violenze.


Molto strano. Molto. Secondo me.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ad esempio alla frase delle frasi: "è difficile anche per me".
> Nonché al fatto che in molti/e sembra esserci una scientifica ricerca di anestetizzazione (parolaccia, non so se esista) del clima, e si cerca questa calma proprio dal partner che patisce la "rivelazione" e il terreno che gli manca sotto ai piedi, mentre il "rivelatore", quanto meno a grandi linee, si è già prefigurato gli scenari avendo meditato sulla cosa, e procede metodicamente alla chiusura del rapporto con inesorabile freddezza. Che non vuol dire che non vi sia dispiacere, ma l'impressione è che chi dice basta tenda a buttare tutto in un baule nel modo più veloce possibile per non pensarci più
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


Perfettamente! 
Chiudi tutto in un baule e amen. Io ho fatto l'esperienza del traditore. Scusa se io non volevo fare quella della tradita.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non ricordavo che tu fossi una di quelle persone che erano perplesse.
> Una cosa che mi ha fatto molto incazzare è stato scoprire che ha buttato le lettere che le ho scritto in questi anni.
> Mi è sempre piaciuto scrivere, e ogni tanto è capitato che la mattina prima di andare al lavoro le abbia lasciato una lettera sul tavolo...quando abbiamo avuto qualche litigio...quando non riusciva a rimanere incinta...per un compleanno...
> Le aveva conservate tutte, dalla prima all'ultima. E improvvisamente sono sparite. Avrei preferito che me le restituisse.
> Anche queste sono piccole violenze.


Piccole violenze un par di palle.

E' una grandissima bastardata.


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma credo sia un atteggiamento abbastanza frequente a meno che non ci si lasci tirandosi dietro delle pietre. Credo sia una necessità del traditore trovare un'appoggio nel tradito per eliminare fastidiosi sensi di colpa : se l'altro la vive bene tanto da restarmi amico e proseguire un rapporto su questa riga allora tanto male non le/gli ho fatto  una specie di compensazione affettiva ad uso unilaterale ed egoistico


il mio ex non mi aveva tradita, l'avevo tradito io, ho confessato e ho chiuso la relazione. tuttavia era probabilmente ciò che voleva, circa il tradimento arrivò a dirmi che tutto sommato capiva perché lo avevo fatto. d'altronde aveva deciso da un giorno all'altro che il sesso non gli interessava più praticamente dopo un solo mese di convivenza. è una storia ridicola, me ne rendo conto. anche per questo mi chiedevo proprio come mai gli fosse venuta in mente una cosa così.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma te lo ha detto lei che le ha buttate ? ( se fosse così che brutta cosa, certe lettere le incornicerei )


viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non ricordavo che tu fossi una di quelle persone che erano perplesse.
> Una cosa che mi ha fatto molto incazzare è stato scoprire che ha buttato le lettere che le ho scritto in questi anni.
> Mi è sempre piaciuto scrivere, e ogni tanto è capitato che la mattina prima di andare al lavoro le abbia lasciato una lettera sul tavolo...quando abbiamo avuto qualche litigio...quando non riusciva a rimanere incinta...per un compleanno...
> Le aveva conservate tutte, dalla prima all'ultima. E improvvisamente sono sparite. Avrei preferito che me le restituisse.
> Anche queste sono piccole violenze.


*sei sicuro al 100% che le ha buttate? io non ci credo.* Forse lo pensi tu, ma te l'ha confermato? Queste cose si conservano a VITA. Le avrà solo tolte dal solito posto o ti avrà detto una bugia.
io ho tutti i postit stupidi, lettere e anche le parole d'amore scritte sul restro di uno scontrino, o sul tovagliolo di un pub...tutto conservato e non lo butterò MAI. Non solo di mio marito ma anche dei miei ex (ovviamente i più significativi)...dal primo di quando avevo 19 anni...sono stati capaci tutti di dirmi delle cose meravigliose che è impossibile cestinarle.
Ovviamente non sono a portata di mano ma ben nascoste e custodite nei cassetti della soffitta di altre vite. 
Ma so che stanno li, oltre che dentro di me nella memoria.


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esempio pratico.
> Come cacchio si fa ad esordire su whatsapp con un placido "Ciao bel ragazzo a che ora passi?" (che poi ragazzo, vabbè...) e concludere con la faccina che manda il bacetto. Così, come se nulla fosse, come se stessi parlando con l'amico di sempre.
> Ora, per fortuna (anzi non è fortuna, è grazie a me), di tutte queste menate e moine non me ne frega più nulla; ma è il tipico esempio di "famo finta che n'è successo niente".
> Della serie "mannaggia al diavoletto che c'ha fatto litigà".
> Boh?


Io mi incavolarei a morte se mio marito dopo avermi tradita e lasciata se ne uscisse con quei termini.

Potresti sempre risponderle ' appena mi libero dell'amica e se non ho altri impegni te lo comunico'.

Poi so che x i figli e quieto vivere si tace.

Ma farglielo notare in ogni caso che non avete  più intimità e confidenza.

Che vi parlate e vedete Solo per il bene dei figli.

Anche perché potresti incontrare una che ti piace e si innamora.....meglio dimostrarle che tra voi due non c'è proprio più  niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.


non l'ha fatto certo per far spazio nei cassetti. Probabilmente quelle lettere erano una testimonianza estremamente scomoda, in contrasto con quello che si è raccontata.


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> il mio ex non mi aveva tradita, l'avevo tradito io, ho confessato e ho chiuso la relazione. tuttavia era probabilmente ciò che voleva, circa il tradimento arrivò a dirmi che tutto sommato capiva perché lo avevo fatto. d'altron*de aveva deciso da un giorno all'altro che il sesso non gli interessava più praticamente dopo un solo mese di convivenza.* è una storia ridicola, me ne rendo conto. anche per questo mi chiedevo proprio come mai gli fosse venuta in mente una cosa così.



oh my god!
della serie nada sex?!?!?!
per quanto?!?!?
ma soprattutto: PERCHE'????:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
...povera.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche perché potresti incontrare una che ti piace e si innamora.....meglio dimostrarle che tra voi due non c'è proprio più  niente.


se mai ci sarà un'altra donna non dovrà di certo preoccuparsi di lei


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> il mio ex, dopo la rottura, ha provato ad essermi amico. la cosa fortunatamente è durata poco poiché era, per me, incomprensibile. proprio non so come gli sia venuto in mente. inoltre aveva l'abitudine di chiamarmi "ex moglie", secondo lui era molto divertente.



il mio ex ha avuto il buon senso di non farlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio ex ha avuto il buon senso di non farlo.


per questo ha ancora entrambe le tibie?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> il mio ex non mi aveva tradita, l'avevo tradito io, ho confessato e ho chiuso la relazione. tuttavia era probabilmente ciò che voleva, circa il tradimento arrivò a dirmi che tutto sommato capiva perché lo avevo fatto. d'altronde aveva deciso da un giorno all'altro che il sesso non gli interessava più praticamente dopo un solo mese di convivenza. è una storia ridicola, me ne rendo conto. anche per questo mi chiedevo proprio come mai gli fosse venuta in mente una cosa così.


Dopo un mese ..astinenza ? avevi dei problemi solo con te o in genere ?


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.



ammazza che stronza 

scusa eh


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per questo ha ancora entrambe le tibie?



no quello è perchè io sono troppo buona


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.



non ho parole


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.


Orribile :unhappy: un impulso immagino che non l'ha fatta ragionare che un gesto così per me sarebbe un tradimento ancora più cocente :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2014)

Mmmm..

Io ho buttato le cose dell'ex quando mi faceva male vederle.

Se era tutto tranquillo amiconi amiconi non sentivo il desiderio di buttare...

Certo che fa male di più a te vedere come ha trattato quelle cose. Io forse me le sarei riprese. Non so.

Mi spiace Stark sai? Tanto.
Non penso proprio tu ti meritassi tutto questo, in nessun modo.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.


io non ti scrivo spesso Stark.ho paura di offendere tua moglie....non voglio permettermi.mi limito a dire che ti devi imporre, che non ti merita e che è una insensibile del cazzo (scusa  ).delimita per bene i tuoi spazi e la prossima volta che ti scrive "quando vieni bel ragazzo" rispondigli con un secco "ma va a cagare" condito con faccine tipo :dito:


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> oh my god!
> della serie nada sex?!?!?!
> per quanto?!?!?
> ma soprattutto: PERCHE'????:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ...povera.


sì, più o meno mensilmente. credimi, mai capito il motivo, probabilmente semplicemente rientrava in uno stato di infelicità generale generato dalla convivenza stessa. ho provato a parlarne più volte, se non altro non negava la cosa, la attribuiva a fattori esterni ma nel complesso non la viveva come un problema. capirai che è una cosa molto strana per una coppia giovane, senza figli e insieme da nemmeno due anni [nei due anni precedenti, cioè prima di vivere insieme, non c'era stato alcun problema]. 
mi sono ostinata per tutto l'anno successivo, sperimentando una frustrazione crescente terribile, che infatti mi ha portata una sera a tradirlo. all'epoca mi sembrava di aver buttato tutto all'aria troppo presto, se ci penso adesso mi chiedo come abbia fatto a rimanere così passiva per un anno. 
mai più.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> se mai ci sarà un'altra donna non dovrà di certo preoccuparsi di lei


Certo che ci sarà. 

Ogni cosa a suo tempo.

Una paio d'anni di assestamento.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mmmm..
> 
> Io ho buttato le cose dell'ex quando mi faceva male vederle.
> 
> ...


Volevo riprenderle ma so come sono fatto, nel giro di poche ore sarei sbottato.
Le avrà buttate nell'esecuzione di quel progetto di sistematica cancellazione di ciò che c'è stato. Contenevano parole importanti e impegnative.
Per il resto, grazie


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> se mai ci sarà un'altra donna non dovrà di certo preoccuparsi di lei



ma certo che ci sarà :bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> se mai ci sarà un'altra donna non dovrà di certo preoccuparsi di lei


Ma certo che si!!!!


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, più o meno mensilmente. credimi, mai capito il motivo, probabilmente semplicemente rientrava in uno stato di infelicità generale generato dalla convivenza stessa. ho provato a parlarne più volte, se non altro non negava la cosa, la attribuiva a fattori esterni ma nel complesso non la viveva come un problema. capirai che è una cosa molto strana per una coppia giovane, senza figli e insieme da nemmeno due anni [nei due anni precedenti, cioè prima di vivere insieme, non c'era stato alcun problema].
> mi sono ostinata per tutto l'anno successivo, sperimentando una frustrazione crescente terribile, che infatti mi ha portata una sera a tradirlo. all'epoca mi sembrava di aver buttato tutto all'aria troppo presto, se ci penso adesso mi chiedo come abbia fatto a rimanere così passiva per un anno.
> mai più.


cavolo...anzi anzi...secondo me grandissima che ne sei uscita. Non lo so, ma immagino che ci siano coppie 'bianche' che vanno ben oltre un anno...e magari restano così insoddisfatti solo perchè hanno firmato un pezzo di carta o per paura di giudizi, alienazione religiosa e blablabla per tutta la vita.
Sei stata brava.


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> cavolo...anzi anzi...secondo me grandissima che ne sei uscita. Non lo so, ma immagino che ci siano coppie 'bianche' che vanno ben oltre un anno...e magari restano così insoddisfatti solo perchè hanno firmato un pezzo di carta o per paura di giudizi, alienazione religiosa e blablabla per tutta la vita.
> Sei stata brava.


come dicevo, niente figli e niente matrimonio. avevo ventisette anni quando siamo andati a convivere e non mi sentivo pronta per nessuno dei due. la convivenza serve a capire, anche se adesso pure quella mi spaventa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, più o meno mensilmente. credimi, mai capito il motivo, probabilmente semplicemente rientrava in uno stato di infelicità generale generato dalla convivenza stessa. ho provato a parlarne più volte, se non altro non negava la cosa, la attribuiva a fattori esterni ma nel complesso non la viveva come un problema. capirai che è una cosa molto strana per una coppia giovane, senza figli e insieme da nemmeno due anni [nei due anni precedenti, cioè prima di vivere insieme, non c'era stato alcun problema].
> mi sono ostinata per tutto l'anno successivo, sperimentando una frustrazione crescente terribile, che infatti mi ha portata una sera a tradirlo. *all'epoca mi sembrava di aver buttato tutto all'aria troppo presto, se ci penso adesso mi chiedo come abbia fatto a rimanere così passiva per un anno*.
> mai più.


:up:
Da scolpire.


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2014)

*ma*

Adesso ci stupiamo di questi comportamenti distruttivi e fuori dal senso comune.

Comunque nessuno può escludere l'ipotesi "caso clinico", nel senso che la salute psicologica della moglie di Stark potrebbe essere decisamente compromessa o comunque logorata pesantemente negli anni.

Quindi, più che un caso di stronzaggine congenita, un black-out emotivo e relazionale del tutto improvviso e praticamente fuori controllo.

Io non sono psicologa, però questa altalena di comportamenti antitetici fra loro (cordialità spinta all'estremo negli sms e nei dialoghi moglie-marito VS. cancellazione ossessiva di tutti i simboli della loro unione) potrebbe pure avere un'origine patologica, perché no.

In fondo, non si contano le persone in gamba e "insospettabili" che dall'oggi al domani sono diventate... irriconoscibili, per tutta una serie di motivi e dinamiche psicologiche che un semplice ragionamento da persona "di buon senso" non può portare a galla.

ari


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ma vi leggo da mesi, ossia da quando il mio matrimonio si è polverizzato.
> In realtà avevo postato una nuova discussione ieri sera ma non capisco come mai non compaia, quindi riscrivo adesso e la faccio più breve.
> Dieci anni di matrimonio, due figli, lei 37 anni e io 42.
> Una sera la fatidica frase "dobbiamo parlare".
> ...


niente di tutto questo
semplicemente lei si sente colpevole di tutto sto casino ma nn vuole
e allora da la colpa a te, attacca per difesa


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> viste con i miei occhi, strappate nel cestino dei rifiuti. Non ho detto e non dirò mai una parola.


ci credo che ci sei rimasto male, poteva almeno evitare che vedessi i pezzi di carta se proprio sentiva la voglia di disfarsene.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Adesso ci stupiamo di questi comportamenti distruttivi e fuori dal senso comune.
> 
> Comunque nessuno può escludere l'ipotesi "caso clinico", nel senso che la salute psicologica della moglie di Stark potrebbe essere decisamente compromessa o comunque logorata pesantemente negli anni.
> 
> ...


Non si può escludere.


----------



## Innominata (3 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Adesso ci stupiamo di questi comportamenti distruttivi e fuori dal senso comune.
> 
> Comunque nessuno può escludere l'ipotesi "caso clinico", nel senso che la salute psicologica della moglie di Stark potrebbe essere decisamente compromessa o comunque logorata pesantemente negli anni.
> 
> ...


E' venuto in mente anche a me, magari non proprio una malattia, certo, ma uno stile patologico forse si, potrebbe anche avere un nome.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' venuto in mente anche a me, magari non proprio una malattia, certo, ma uno stile patologico forse si, potrebbe anche avere un nome.


Anche io sono convinto che ci sia qualcosa di fortemente irrisolto in lei stessa.
L'ho sempre sospettato, da quando la conosco.
Troppo fatalista, troppo disincantata, troppo sulla difensiva, troppo pronta a scavalcare qualunque muro pur di non affrontare alcuna circostanza che possa portare sofferenza.
Giuro, giuro e giuro ancora su me stesso che in 12 anni ho cercato di starle vicino in ogni modo, forse non ho trovato quello giusto, forse non sono stato abbastanza bravo, forse non sono riuscito a dare tutto quello che dovevo; ma ci ho provato, ho lottato tanto per lei, per noi. Ho lottato come un leone per farle vedere gli stessi colori e lo stesso orizzonte che vedevo io. L'ho amata tantissimo ma nel profondo ho sempre avuto il dubbio che lei non mi amasse allo stesso modo. Mi ha amato ne sono certo, ma non nel modo in cui l'ho amata io. 
Credo che fossimo destinati a implodere così malamente. Ho perso questa "guerra" ma sento di aver diritto all'onore delle armi che non mi è stato concesso. Mi sarebbe bastato vedere anche solo una lacrima di dispiacere.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Anche io sono convinto che ci sia qualcosa di fortemente irrisolto in lei stessa.
> L'ho sempre sospettato, da quando la conosco.
> Troppo fatalista, troppo disincantata, troppo sulla difensiva, troppo pronta a scavalcare qualunque muro pur di non affrontare alcuna circostanza che possa portare sofferenza.
> Giuro, giuro e giuro ancora su me stesso che in 12 anni ho cercato di starle vicino in ogni modo, forse non ho trovato quello giusto, forse non sono stato abbastanza bravo, forse non sono riuscito a dare tutto quello che dovevo; ma ci ho provato, ho lottato tanto per lei, per noi. Ho lottato come un leone per farle vedere gli stessi colori e lo stesso orizzonte che vedevo io. L'ho amata tantissimo ma nel profondo ho sempre avuto il dubbio che lei non mi amasse allo stesso modo. Mi ha amato ne sono certo, ma non nel modo in cui l'ho amata io.
> Credo che fossimo destinati a implodere così malamente. Ho perso questa "guerra" ma sento di aver diritto all'onore delle armi che non mi è stato concesso. Mi sarebbe bastato vedere anche solo una lacrima di dispiacere.


magari ha pianto, e sicuramente l'avrà fatto, ma non te l'ha fatto in faccia.


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Anche io sono convinto che ci sia qualcosa di fortemente irrisolto in lei stessa.
> L'ho sempre sospettato, da quando la conosco.
> Troppo fatalista, troppo disincantata, troppo sulla difensiva, troppo pronta a scavalcare qualunque muro pur di non affrontare alcuna circostanza che possa portare sofferenza.
> Giuro, giuro e giuro ancora su me stesso che in 12 anni ho cercato di starle vicino in ogni modo, forse non ho trovato quello giusto, forse non sono stato abbastanza bravo, forse non sono riuscito a dare tutto quello che dovevo; ma ci ho provato, ho lottato tanto per lei, per noi. Ho lottato come un leone per farle vedere gli stessi colori e lo stesso orizzonte che vedevo io. L'ho amata tantissimo ma nel profondo ho sempre avuto il dubbio che lei non mi amasse allo stesso modo. Mi ha amato ne sono certo, ma non nel modo in cui l'ho amata io.
> *Credo che fossimo destinati a implodere così malamente. Ho perso questa "guerra" ma sento di aver diritto all'onore delle armi che non mi è stato concesso. Mi sarebbe bastato vedere anche solo una lacrima di dispiacere.*




Vedi. Sei un eroe anche tu. Quello che ti posso dire e' che amare e stare vicino ad una persona irrisolta e' difficilissimo, una sfida. E io credo che sia giusto lasciarli andare, se non trovano la strada.
Sei giovane, sei una gran persona. Datti tempo. Non so se lei versera' una lacrima per quello che ha perduto. Credo di si'. Ma quello che conta e' che quando la polvere dell'esplosione calera' tornerai a vedere il sole.

Ti abbraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Anche io sono convinto che ci sia qualcosa di fortemente irrisolto in lei stessa.
> L'ho sempre sospettato, da quando la conosco.
> Troppo fatalista, troppo disincantata, troppo sulla difensiva, troppo pronta a scavalcare qualunque muro pur di non affrontare alcuna circostanza che possa portare sofferenza.
> Giuro, giuro e giuro ancora su me stesso che in 12 anni ho cercato di starle vicino in ogni modo, forse non ho trovato quello giusto, forse non sono stato abbastanza bravo, forse non sono riuscito a dare tutto quello che dovevo; ma ci ho provato, ho lottato tanto per lei, per noi. Ho lottato come un leone per farle vedere gli stessi colori e lo stesso orizzonte che vedevo io. L'ho amata tantissimo ma nel profondo ho sempre avuto il dubbio che lei non mi amasse allo stesso modo. Mi ha amato ne sono certo, ma non nel modo in cui l'ho amata io.
> Credo che fossimo destinati a implodere così malamente. Ho perso questa "guerra" ma sento di aver diritto all'onore delle armi che non mi è stato concesso. Mi sarebbe bastato vedere anche solo una lacrima di dispiacere.


Magari le ha versate di nascosto.


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari le ha versate di nascosto.


Sì è possibile, ma purtroppo conta quello che viene mostrato a me.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì è possibile, ma purtroppo conta quello che viene mostrato a me.


C'è la tendenza da parte del traditore che decide poi di lasciare ( sto vivendo indirettamente il tuo percorso perché una coppia di cari amici si stanno separando a causa di un tradimento  ) di infierire nei ricordi e di  non ammettere l'importanza di quello che c'è stato. forse è la paura di caricarsi di ulteriori sensi di colpa, forse è la rabbia di non poter evitare certi dolori agli altri cosicché invece di tirar fuori comprensione fanno emergere indifferenza e freddezza. Certo è che in caso di separazione ci si ritrova soli a smazzarsi tutte le difficoltà e gli ostacoli che ne derivano. I miei due amici li vedo ora così soli a combattere ognuno con i propri fantasmi e la paura del futuro


----------



## Traccia (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì è possibile, ma purtroppo *conta quello che viene mostrato a me*.


non sono d'accordo.
piangere è una angoscia da concedersi da soli, lontano da tutto e da tutti
ed è forse proprio il fatto che non le hai viste le sue lacrime, la conferma che le ha versate.
Detesto le donne alla sceneggiatanapoletana che si strappano capelli e urlano di dolore platealmente.
la sofferenza si consuma in solitudine, lontani, nascosti, quando nessuno ti vede.
Le mie nessuno le ha viste, anzi, mostravo sempre quel bel sorriso misto ad una austerità, una fintaleggerezza, ma dentro lo sconforto, lo strazio, la paura c'erano, anche se non le facevo vedere a nessuno.


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma nel profondo ho sempre avuto il dubbio che lei non mi amasse allo .....
> Credo che fossimo destinati a implodere così malamente. .


Ehh.....


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> piangere è una angoscia da concedersi da soli, lontano da tutto e da tutti
> ed è forse proprio il fatto che non le hai viste le sue lacrime, la conferma che le ha versate.
> Detesto le donne alla sceneggiatanapoletana che si strappano capelli e urlano di dolore platealmente.
> ...


Sono verdepriva..... Considerati approvata.


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> piangere è una angoscia da concedersi da soli, lontano da tutto e da tutti
> ed è forse proprio il fatto che non le hai viste le sue lacrime, la conferma che le ha versate.
> Detesto le donne alla sceneggiatanapoletana che si strappano capelli e urlano di dolore platealmente.
> ...


Sì ma guarda che ci sono anche quelle che non piangono mai.
Certe la hanno asfaltata, la loro sensibilità.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sì è possibile, ma purtroppo conta quello che viene mostrato a me.


forse è anche meglio non vederle le lacrime da coccodrillo...


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

non credo, cha abbia pianto ... 

mi dispiace tanto, per le lettere ... 
una vera violenza e un calpestare con scarpe, ciò che è stato ... 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> forse è anche meglio non vederle le lacrime da coccodrillo...


boh...intanto prima m'ha whatsappato per mezz'ora parlando del più e del meno e chiedendomi se mi va di cenare con lei e i bambini per il suo compleanno.
Queste cose non mi danno più ansia, evidentemente sto metabolizzando e soprattutto non mi aspetto più nulla.
E' l'attendere qualcosa, che ti fa andare maggiormente fuori di testa all'inizio.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> boh...intanto prima m'ha whatsappato per mezz'ora parlando del più e del meno e chiedendomi se mi va di cenare con lei e i bambini per il suo compleanno.
> Queste cose non mi danno più ansia, evidentemente sto metabolizzando e soprattutto non mi aspetto più nulla.
> E' l'attendere qualcosa, che ti fa andare maggiormente fuori di testa all'inizio.


ma tu sei tosto da abbattere, non avevo dubbi


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì ma guarda che ci sono anche quelle che non piangono mai.
> Certe la hanno asfaltata, la loro sensibilità.


Io piango da sola, preferisco non farmi vedere... Altra cosa  quando mi commuovo per qualcos'altro che riguarda altre persone.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> boh...intanto prima m'ha whatsappato per mezz'ora parlando del più e del meno e chiedendomi se mi va di cenare con lei e i bambini per il suo compleanno.
> Queste cose non mi danno più ansia, evidentemente sto metabolizzando e soprattutto non mi aspetto più nulla.
> E' l'attendere qualcosa, che ti fa andare maggiormente fuori di testa all'inizio.


certo che ti cerca tanto


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> certo che ti cerca tanto


beh l'argomento principe sono sempre i bambini, mi coinvolge in tutto e sono contento di questo
in ogni caso non ho dubbi sul fatto che ci sia dell'affetto per me


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> beh l'argomento principe sono sempre i bambini, mi coinvolge in tutto e sono contento di questo
> in ogni caso non ho dubbi sul fatto che ci sia dell'affetto per me


il vostro comportamento per preservare i bimbi è eccellente


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il vostro comportamento per preservare i bimbi è eccellente


li abbiamo fortissimamente voluti entrambi, ma fortissimamente proprio


----------



## Traccia (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> boh...intanto prima m'ha whatsappato per mezz'ora parlando del più e del meno e chiedendomi se mi va di cenare con lei e i bambini *per il suo compleanno*.
> Queste cose non mi danno più ansia, evidentemente sto metabolizzando e soprattutto non mi aspetto più nulla.
> E' l'attendere qualcosa, che ti fa andare maggiormente fuori di testa all'inizio.


che regalo le hai preso? :carneval:


----------



## erab (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> che regalo le hai preso? :carneval:



un biglietto omaggio per un giro sul calcinculo!


----------



## Traccia (4 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> un biglietto omaggio per un giro sul calcinculo!



ahahaahah si si! solo andata


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> che regalo le hai preso? :carneval:


sei quasi stronza quanto lei :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Che strano, sto solo a casa con i bambini, lei stasera non c'è e posso spupazzarmeli io ma...mi sento un ospite, ho un sottile disagio e vedere lei per appena 5 minuti mi ha innervosito, con quel cazzo di telefonino al quale arrivavano messaggi ogni 10 secondi. Una bimbaminkia.
E dire che su questa casa avevo investito tutto


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che strano, sto solo a casa con i bambini, lei stasera non c'è e posso spupazzarmeli io ma...mi sento un ospite, ho un sottile disagio e vedere lei per appena 5 minuti mi ha innervosito, con quel cazzo di telefonino al quale arrivavano messaggi ogni 10 secondi. Una bimbaminkia.
> E dire che su questa casa avevo investito tutto



A me capita ogni volta che vado a prendere Fra a casa del padre.. che era casa nostra... che era casa MIA (tanto per dire)...

Vedere quei mobili montati assieme... le fotografie che non mi appartengono più...
Peggio, le cose nuove...
Le tracce di una vita che non è più nostra nè mia.

Io mi consolo pensando che la casa, qualunque cosa sia successa, sarà di Fra. Punto. 
Quindi, tutto quello che ho perso io, non è perso, arriverà come è giusto a lei.

E per il resto... cerco di costruirmi un nido.

Casa "mia" di adesso è ancor molto estranea. Sto facendo quel che posso per rannicchiarmici dentro... ma ammetto che non sempre è facile.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che strano, sto solo a casa con i bambini, lei stasera non c'è e posso spupazzarmeli io ma...mi sento un ospite, ho un sottile disagio e vedere lei per appena 5 minuti mi ha innervosito, con quel cazzo di telefonino al quale arrivavano messaggi ogni 10 secondi. Una bimbaminkia.
> E dire che su questa casa avevo investito tutto



:abbraccio:
goditi i tuoi bambini, il tuo unico vero investimento


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sono verdepriva..... Considerati approvata.


Sono riuscita io (Traccia)


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che strano, sto solo a casa con i bambini, lei stasera non c'è e posso spupazzarmeli io ma...mi sento un ospite, ho un sottile disagio e vedere lei per appena 5 minuti mi ha innervosito, con quel cazzo di telefonino al quale arrivavano messaggi ogni 10 secondi. Una bimbaminkia.
> E dire che su questa casa avevo investito tutto


Un abbraccione, goditi  i bimbi !!!


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che strano, sto solo a casa con i bambini, lei stasera non c'è e posso spupazzarmeli io ma...mi sento un ospite, ho un sottile disagio e vedere lei per appena 5 minuti mi ha innervosito, con quel cazzo di telefonino al quale arrivavano messaggi ogni 10 secondi. Una bimbaminkia.
> E dire che su questa casa avevo investito tutto


cavolo stark, mi dispiace. capisco, con le dovute differenze, la sensazione di aver perso quello su cui si era investito molto, come pure capisco il senso di estraneità in quella che sarebbe la propria casa. con il tempo andrà meglio.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non ricordavo che tu fossi una di quelle persone che erano perplesse.
> Una cosa che mi ha fatto molto incazzare è stato scoprire che ha buttato le lettere che le ho scritto in questi anni.
> Mi è sempre piaciuto scrivere, e ogni tanto è capitato che la mattina prima di andare al lavoro le abbia lasciato una lettera sul tavolo...quando abbiamo avuto qualche litigio...quando non riusciva a rimanere incinta...per un compleanno...
> Le aveva conservate tutte, dalla prima all'ultima. E improvvisamente sono sparite. Avrei preferito che me le restituisse.
> Anche queste sono piccole violenze.


Beh, dai... dillo che sei un troll... nn puoi esistere nella realtà! [emoji6] [emoji14] [emoji4]


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non l'ha fatto certo per far spazio nei cassetti. Probabilmente quelle lettere erano una testimonianza estremamente scomoda, in contrasto con quello che si è raccontata.


Quoto! L'alterazione della realtà... [emoji20]


----------



## Stark72 (5 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, dai... dillo che sei un troll... nn puoi esistere nella realtà! [emoji6] [emoji14] [emoji4]


lo so, la cosa delle lettere è molto vintage, mi prendeva per il culo pure mia suocera che una volta ne trovò una prima che la trovasse lei, e se la lesse pure


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> lo so, la cosa delle lettere è molto vintage, mi prendeva per il culo pure mia suocera che una volta ne trovò una prima che la trovasse lei, e se la lesse pure


Non s'è fatta i caxxi suoi... mmmh nn si fa...
Io ho scritto a Marito centinaia di righe... quindi ti capisco... lui meno, ma lo ha fatto e le conservo gelosamente e credo che li farò sempre... qualsiasi cosa accadrà... [emoji4]


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2014)

a me le lettere non me le ha mai scritte nessuno iange:


----------



## Stark72 (5 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non s'è fatta i caxxi suoi... mmmh nn si fa...
> [emoji4]


Era contenta per la figlia di quello aveva letto, non aveva resistito alla curiosità e non le ho detto nulla. Lei invece mi disse "vabbè, ma non facevi prima a dirgliele a voce ste cose?".
Chissà da chi l'avrà presa cotanta sensibilità la figlia


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Era contenta per la figlia di quello aveva letto, non aveva resistito alla curiosità e non le ho detto nulla. Lei invece mi disse "vabbè, ma non facevi prima a dirgliele a voce ste cose?".
> Chissà da chi l'avrà presa cotanta sensibilità la figlia


Già... difficile spezzare il cerchio... [emoji4]


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Era contenta per la figlia di quello aveva letto, non aveva resistito alla curiosità e non le ho detto nulla. Lei invece mi disse "vabbè, ma non facevi prima a dirgliele a voce ste cose?".
> Chissà da chi l'avrà presa cotanta sensibilità la figlia


che palle, pure il commentino sminuente?
io ho scritto fiumi di inchiostro per gli amati. ho ricevuto qualche bigliettino, per me molto importante.


----------



## Stark72 (5 Settembre 2014)

Lei apprezzava però, altrimenti non le avrebbe conservate.


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lei apprezzava però, altrimenti non le avrebbe conservate.


certo che apprezzava. adesso chiaramente le ha buttate, coerentemente con la logica per cui siete due amiconi, caro ragazzone, e le lettere d'amore stonavano un po'. la cosa che mi dispiace è che tu le abbia viste nel cestino.


----------



## Stark72 (5 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> certo che apprezzava. adesso chiaramente le ha buttate, coerentemente con la logica per cui siete due amiconi, caro ragazzone, e le lettere d'amore stonavano un po'. la cosa che mi dispiace è che tu le abbia viste nel cestino.


La cosa strana è che per il momento non ha tolto da casa le foto nostre, soprattutto le due grandi del matrimonio. Quello però forse lo fa per i bambini, la piccola è fissata con la foto nella quale ci baciamo.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me le lettere non me le ha mai scritte nessuno iange:


non necessariamente è un male,pensa se avessi trovato un biglietto del tipo "tesoro,non è che mi firmeresti questa fidejussione?"



Dalida ha detto:


> certo che apprezzava. adesso chiaramente le ha buttate, coerentemente con la logica per cui siete due amiconi, caro ragazzone, e le lettere d'amore stonavano un po'. la cosa che mi dispiace è che tu le abbia viste nel cestino.


ecco credo che mi incazzerei molto.  ma molto.   ma molto di più per le lettere nel cestino che se l'avessi beccata in flagrante col ganzo.


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco credo che mi incazzerei molto.  ma molto.   ma molto di più per le lettere nel cestino che se l'avessi beccata in flagrante col ganzo.


vabbé no, questo no.


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che per il momento non ha tolto da casa le foto nostre, soprattutto le due grandi del matrimonio. Quello però forse lo fa per i bambini, la piccola è fissata con la foto nella quale ci baciamo.


per i bambini è giusto che la casa rimanga così com'è.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> vabbé no, questo no.


Sì invece.    perchè buttare le lettere nel cestino anzichè restituirle è un atto premeditato che significa "il nostro passato per me vale zero"

il sesso invece può anche essere solo un fatto episodico.

My 2 Cents


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì invece.    perchè buttare le lettere nel cestino anzichè restituirle è un atto premeditato che significa "*il nostro passato per me vale zero*"
> 
> il sesso invece può anche essere solo un fatto episodico.
> 
> My 2 Cents


Aggiungo che inoltre sembra che la signora voglia dimenticarlo, i ricordi si conservano appunto perchè sono "ricordi".


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Aggiungo che inoltre sembra che la signora voglia dimenticarlo, i ricordi si conservano appunto perchè sono "ricordi".


se lei butta le lettere, le foto, cambia casa, ecc...
nn cambia niente, le cose sono solo cose, oggetti, roba materiale
i ricordi ce li portiamo dietro ovunque andiamo


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se lei butta le lettere, le foto, cambia casa, ecc...
> nn cambia niente, le cose sono solo cose, oggetti, roba materiale
> i ricordi ce li portiamo dietro ovunque andiamo


Certo, e talvolta qualcuno pensa di dare un taglio al passato semplicemente buttando le cose materiali.
Altri sperano conservando le cose materiali di evocarlo, il passato.
Il mondo è bello....


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo, e talvolta qualcuno pensa di dare un taglio al passato semplicemente buttando le cose materiali.
> Altri sperano conservando le cose materiali di evocarlo, il passato.
> Il mondo è bello....


esatto
ed in entrambi i casi è inutile
però buttarle in quel modo, a sfregio, è una schifezza
io l'avrei presa a schiaffi


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> esatto
> ed in entrambi i casi è inutile
> però buttarle in quel modo, a sfregio, è una schifezza
> *io l'avrei presa a schiaffi*


Una voglia incontenibile sarebbe venuta anche a me, ma capisco Stark, penso sopporti per i piccoli.

Le lettere della mia ex mi sono capitate tra le mani questa estate aprendo un cassettone, dopo 30 anni, mi sono scese le lacrime di commozione, non per lei, figuriamoci, per come eravamo, per la nostalgia....poi le ho buttate.
...e tutto questo sarà perduto
come lacrime
nella pioggia.......(cit)


----------



## birba (5 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Una voglia incontenibile sarebbe venuta anche a me, ma capisco Stark, penso sopporti per i piccoli.
> 
> Le lettere della mia ex mi sono capitate tra le mani questa estate aprendo un cassettone, dopo 30 anni, mi sono scese le lacrime di commozione, non per lei, figuriamoci, per come eravamo, per la nostalgia....poi le ho buttate.
> ...e tutto questo sarà perduto
> ...


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì invece.    perchè buttare le lettere nel cestino anzichè restituirle è un atto premeditato che significa "il nostro passato per me vale zero"
> 
> il sesso invece può anche essere solo un fatto episodico.
> 
> My 2 Cents


ma per me non è proprio paragonabile. vedere delle lettere strappate quando già sono separati e lui già vive fuori da mesi chiaramente lo ferisce, ma è tutto consequenziale ad un allontanamento che già c'è stato. trovare il proprio partner a letto con qualcun'altro dev'essere davvero traumatico, inteso proprio come trauma. 
altroché.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma per me non è proprio paragonabile. vedere delle lettere strappate quando già sono separati e lui già vive fuori da mesi chiaramente lo ferisce, ma è tutto consequenziale ad un allontanamento che già c'è stato. trovare il proprio partner a letto con qualcun'altro dev'essere davvero traumatico, inteso proprio come trauma.
> altroché.


io poi non comprendo tutta questa enfasi su lettere datate e ricevute,
quando uno ha detto che non ti ama e non vuole stare con te,
*e agisce di conseguenza*.
Cioé capirei se uno dicesse non amo e poi scrivesse, lui/lei, lettere d'amore.....
allora ci si interroga....
(scusa stark per la durezza)


----------



## Stark72 (5 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> io poi non comprendo tutta questa enfasi su lettere e fotografie,
> quando uno ha detto che non ti ama e non vuole stare con te.


l'enfasi non è sulla sparizione di questi oggetti, ma sulla loro distruzione fisica, quasi che potessero stare lì a giudicarti o che potessero animarsi e guardarti in cagnesco.
A mio avviso, distruggere delle lettere che contengono una piccola parte di una persona che ti ha amato e che hai amato, è un atto estremamente idiota e infantile, soprattutto se non hai neppure l'accortezza di non farti sgamare.
Poi, per quanto sia una cazzata, la stessa legge (che è stupida per eccellenza) prevede il diritto di restituzione degli scambi epistolari, considerati cosa estremamente personale e privata.

Una cosa è certa, vedere quei pezzetti di carta in mezzo alla carta del pane e al rotolo di carta igienica finito, è stato come vedere un segnale luminoso con la scritta EXIT. Non che mi servissero incoraggiamenti, ma certe cose aiutano pure a dire...ma vaffanculo va.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma per me non è proprio paragonabile. vedere delle lettere strappate quando già sono separati e lui già vive fuori da mesi chiaramente lo ferisce, ma è tutto consequenziale ad un allontanamento che già c'è stato. trovare il proprio partner a letto con qualcun'altro dev'essere davvero traumatico, inteso proprio come trauma.
> altroché.





horby ha detto:


> io poi non comprendo tutta questa enfasi su lettere datate e ricevute,
> quando uno ha detto che non ti ama e non vuole stare con te,
> *e agisce di conseguenza*.
> Cioé capirei se uno dicesse non amo e poi scrivesse, lui/lei, lettere d'amore.....
> ...


beccare qualcuno in flagrante è come prendere una tacchettata sulla coscia.    fa malissimo nell'immediato,ma poi passa.

buttare le lettere anzichè restituirle denota invece un disprezzo per un passato che l'altro/a invece considera importante.     

Non mi soprende o sconvolge che una persona possa decidere di dare un taglio netto.   Mi fa sempre specie che si considerino il nulla i sentimenti degli altri,quando questi altri non sono gli amanti di una notte,ma il padre o la madre dei nostri figli.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> l'enfasi non è sulla sparizione di questi oggetti, ma sulla loro distruzione fisica, quasi che potessero stare lì a giudicarti o che potessero animarsi e guardarti in cagnesco.
> A mio avviso, distruggere delle lettere che contengono una piccola parte di una persona che ti ha amato e che hai amato, è un atto estremamente idiota e infantile, soprattutto se non hai neppure l'accortezza di non farti sgamare.
> Poi, per quanto sia una cazzata, la stessa legge (che è stupida per eccellenza) prevede il diritto di restituzione degli scambi epistolari, considerati cosa estremamente personale e privata.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, vedere quei pezzetti di carta in mezzo alla carta del pane e al rotolo di carta igienica finito, è stato come vedere un segnale luminoso con la scritta EXIT. Non che mi servissero incoraggiamenti, ma certe cose aiutano pure a dire...ma vaffanculo va.


il rosso è quel comportarsi di conseguenza di cui parlavo sotto.
che non te le abbia restituite è perché non vi attribuiva il medesimo valore.
tu quel segnale l'hai colto mesi fa.
Francamente, te lo dico da sorella virtuale,
non so quanto bene possa farti vedere i figli
lì in quella casa, e con lei che va e viene.


----------



## Stark72 (5 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Francamente, te lo dico da sorella virtuale,
> non so quanto bene possa farti vedere i figli
> lì in quella casa, e con lei che va e viene.


lo pensa anche la mia sorella vera


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beccare qualcuno in flagrante è come prendere una tacchettata sulla coscia.    fa malissimo nell'immediato,ma poi passa.
> 
> buttare le lettere anzichè restituirle denota invece un disprezzo per un passato che l'altro/a invece considera importante.
> 
> Non mi soprende o sconvolge che una persona possa decidere di dare un taglio netto.   *Mi fa sempre specie che si considerino il nulla i sentimenti degli altri,quando questi altri non sono gli amanti di una notte,ma il padre o la madre dei nostri figli.*


questo anche a me.
cerco di immedesimarmi
nella moglie di stark, ma
forse lei è insensibile,
pensa: ora che ho sistemato
i figli con l'amicone (scusa stark)
posso messaggiare i miei nuovi amichetti.
orrendo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> l'enfasi non è sulla sparizione di questi oggetti, ma sulla loro distruzione fisica, quasi che potessero stare lì a giudicarti o che potessero animarsi e guardarti in cagnesco.
> A mio avviso, distruggere delle lettere che contengono una piccola parte di una persona che ti ha amato e che hai amato, è un atto estremamente idiota e infantile, soprattutto se non hai neppure l'accortezza di non farti sgamare.
> Poi, per quanto sia una cazzata, la stessa legge (che è stupida per eccellenza) prevede il diritto di restituzione degli scambi epistolari, considerati cosa estremamente personale e privata.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, vedere quei pezzetti di carta in mezzo alla carta del pane e al rotolo di carta igienica finito, è stato come vedere un segnale luminoso con la scritta EXIT. Non che mi servissero incoraggiamenti, ma certe cose aiutano pure a dire...ma vaffanculo va.


Io ho buttato di tutto ma le lettere (e foto) no. Anche se non le ho neanche più toccate.


----------



## disincantata (6 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho buttato di tutto ma le lettere (e foto) no. Anche se non le ho neanche più toccate.


Se però lo avessi fatto...tu io o chiunque tradito sarebbe comprensibile.

Non lo e' in questo caso perché lei non è vittima ma carnefice.

Poteva renderle.

La casa se la tiene.  E usa Stark come baby sitter. Solo le lettere la disturbano?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se però lo avessi fatto...tu io o chiunque tradito sarebbe comprensibile.
> 
> Non lo e' in questo caso perché lei non è vittima ma carnefice.
> 
> ...


Sì. Non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Settembre 2014)

Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.

Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
> E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
> Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.
> 
> Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.


Meno male che piangi! Il problema degli uomini è che non piangono e non tirano fuori il dolore.
No, non è stronza totale.
Chiudere un matrimonio è davvero dura anche per lei. Appassionato è l'uomo che ha fatto (sta facendo) quello che ha fatto tua moglie e anche lui ha avuto commenti diversi.
Ma se non ci si sente più di stare in un matrimonio, cercare un modo per chiuderlo è onesto.
Certo che i motivi personali che portano a farlo si possono giudicare i motivi superficiali e immaturi ma chi resta e tradisce ripetutamente fa peggio.


----------



## Dalida (6 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> beccare qualcuno in flagrante è come prendere una tacchettata sulla coscia.    fa malissimo nell'immediato,ma poi passa.
> 
> buttare le lettere anzichè restituirle denota invece un disprezzo per un passato che l'altro/a invece considera importante.


non credo che uno si riprenda più facilmente beccando qualcuno sul fatto. e poi anche andare a letto con un altro denota disprezzo per un passato ecc. non so, io credo che uno si incazzi di più a trovare il marito a letto con una, poi ripeto, la cosa delle lettere ferisce, ma mi sembra più un particolare che una cosa sostanziale. punti di vista.


----------



## Dalida (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
> E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
> Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.
> 
> Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.


ma lei non è una merda totale, ed è più che giusto che tu la pensi in questo modo.


----------



## Traccia (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
> E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
> Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.
> 
> Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.


Lacrime che laveranno piano piano via tutta la tristezza...lacrime di dolore per una situazione che non hai scelto...lacrime d'amore perche lei no, non è una merda ma è la donna che volevi accanto per sempre. Lacrime sacrosante, quelle che ti prendono di notte, quando si è soli e più nudi, vulnerabili. Ci stanno tutte. E ci saranno. E finiranno.
Non è una merda, lo penso anche io, è solo coerente nella sua scelta e divisione tra
- Stark-padre che adora, rispetta, allinea, vive
- e Stark-compagno che non vuole più, con cui ha chiuso e del quale non vuole avere nemmeno il ricordo delle sue lettere d'amore. Tanto "forti" sono i gesti contro lo starkcompagno, altrettanto intensi quelli a favore dello starkpadre.
Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## erab (6 Settembre 2014)

OK, non è una merda, lo dite tutti, quindi sarà vero..... però..... dai....  un po lo è


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> OK, non è una merda, lo dite tutti, quindi sarà vero..... però..... dai....  un po lo è


Io direi di peggio: stupida.
Come tutti coloro che rovinano una cosa preziosa che credono sia comune ed è invece rara.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Settembre 2014)

Che e' idiota lo sottoscrivo, ma e' un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che piangi! Il problema degli uomini è che non piangono e non tirano fuori il dolore.
> No, non è stronza totale.
> Chiudere un matrimonio è davvero dura anche per lei. Appassionato è l'uomo che ha fatto (sta facendo) quello che ha fatto tua moglie e anche lui ha avuto commenti diversi.
> Ma se non ci si sente più di stare in un matrimonio, cercare un modo per chiuderlo è onesto.
> Certo che i motivi personali che portano a farlo si possono giudicare i motivi superficiali e immaturi ma chi resta e tradisce ripetutamente fa peggio.


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che e' idiota lo sottoscrivo, ma e' un altro paio di maniche


Io della stupidità non riesco a farmene una ragione.
A volte si cerca proprio di farsi del male (farne all'altro è un effetto collaterale).


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io *della stupidità non riesco a farmene una ragione.*
> A volte si cerca proprio di farsi del male (farne all'altro è un effetto collaterale).


la penso anche io così.

se tu hai la forza dovresti 
respingere queste modalità.
:blank:
secondo me ce l'hai ,
non assecondare,
concentrati sull'appartamento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2014)

Non è la scritta EXIT secondo me. Avete due figli che in ogni momento di ogni giorno le ricordano di te, la forma dei piedi piuttosto che il colore degli occhi piuttosto che quel neo. Quelle lettere le ricordano invece l'autenticità dei tuoi sentimenti, le promesse mantenute. E' quello che brucia. Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è la scritta EXIT secondo me. Avete due figli che in ogni momento di ogni giorno le ricordano di te, la forma dei piedi piuttosto che il colore degli occhi piuttosto che quel neo. Quelle lettere le ricordano invece l'autenticità dei tuoi sentimenti, le *promesse mantenute*. E' quello che brucia. Secondo me.


 e le sue non mantenute.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
> E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
> Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.
> 
> Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.


Un abbraccio... Il fatto che lei si preoccupi di chiederti un parere su quello che fa con i figli e che ti abbia fatto chiamare dalla bimba dimostra un comportamento responsabile


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
> E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
> Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.
> 
> Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.



Mi dispiace delle lacrime...ma dovete iniziare a chiarire un bel po'di cose.Badare ai propri figli non ti rende un "babysitter" ma non è che ogni volta che lei deciderà di uscire o dovrà assentarsi per lavoro dovrai essere tu ad occuparti dei bimbi quindi continuasse a pagare una babysitter a tale scopo.Lascia stare che poi alla fine può darsi che per scelta tua deciderai di stare tu con loro ma faglielo capire che una vita ce l'hai anche tu e che hai bisogno dei tuoi spazi.E quindi vista la situazione deve imparare a gestire da sola anche i momenti in cui dovrà assentarsi, fare la spesa, andare dal parrucchiere.Tu non sei la sua "stampella" e deve imparare a cavarsela da sola.


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mi dispiace delle lacrime...ma dovete iniziare a chiarire un bel po'di cose.Badare ai propri figli non ti rende un "babysitter" ma non è che ogni volta che lei deciderà di uscire o dovrà assentarsi per lavoro dovrai essere tu ad occuparti dei bimbi quindi continuasse a pagare una babysitter a tale scopo.Lascia stare che poi alla fine può darsi che per scelta tua deciderai di stare tu con loro ma faglielo capire che una vita ce l'hai anche tu e che hai bisogno dei tuoi spazi.E quindi vista la situazione deve imparare a gestire da sola anche i momenti in cui dovrà assentarsi, fare la spesa, andare dal parrucchiere.Tu non sei la sua "stampella" e deve imparare a cavarsela da sola.


Avessi potuto ti avrei dato un verde...


----------



## matthew (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
> E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
> Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.
> 
> Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.


Per esperienza: imparerai che meno sai di lei, meglio stai. E questo vale anche per lei: meno lei sa di te, meglio sta. Sempre che ciò sia il tuo scopo, ovvero: stare bene voi affinché stiano bene tutti quelli attorno a voi.
Dimentica la lei di un tempo. Capirai col tempo che ci sei tu innanzitutto e, soprattutto, i bimbi. Poi voi come genitori. Il resto conta relativamente, se non poco o nulla.


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Per esperienza: imparerai che *meno sai di lei, meglio stai*.* E questo vale anche per lei*: meno lei sa di te, meglio sta. *Sempre che ciò sia il tuo scopo*, ovvero: stare bene voi affinché stiano bene tutti quelli attorno a voi.
> Dimentica la lei di un tempo. Capirai col tempo che ci sei tu innanzitutto e, soprattutto, i bimbi. Poi voi come genitori. Il resto conta relativamente, se non poco o nulla.


Ti ho già dato verdi?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Per esperienza: imparerai che meno sai di lei, meglio stai. E questo vale anche per lei: meno lei sa di te, meglio sta. Sempre che ciò sia il tuo scopo, ovvero: stare bene voi affinché stiano bene tutti quelli attorno a voi.
> Dimentica la lei di un tempo. Capirai col tempo che ci sei tu innanzitutto e, soprattutto, i bimbi. Poi voi come genitori. Il resto conta relativamente, se non poco o nulla.


Io lo sapevo che ci volevi tu


----------



## Stark72 (6 Settembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Per esperienza: imparerai che meno sai di lei, meglio stai. E questo vale anche per lei: meno lei sa di te, meglio sta. Sempre che ciò sia il tuo scopo, ovvero: stare bene voi affinché stiano bene tutti quelli attorno a voi.
> Dimentica la lei di un tempo. Capirai col tempo che ci sei tu innanzitutto e, soprattutto, i bimbi. Poi voi come genitori. Il resto conta relativamente, se non poco o nulla.


questo e' sicuramente vero e lo sto sperimentando, nel senso che da quando ho tagliato drasticamente i contatti va molto meglio e lo scopo e' proprio quello di stare bene tutti.
Stanotte m'e' presa male senza una ragione precisa, m'e' presa cosi'.
Era stata una giornata pesante e mi sto stressando per la ricerca di un appartamentino per me, probabilmente un piccolo crollo di nervi.
Il vero problema attuale e' che tendo a starmene da solo, gli amici mi invitano ad uscire e a me proprio non va. Magari dico di si' e poi ci ripenso. Se dovessi spiegarne la ragione non saprei che dire, e' cosi'. Quindi e' chiaro che di strada da fare per avere chiara la nuova immagine di me stesso ce n'e' tanta. L'unica cosa che riesco a fare serenamente per me stesso e' andare a correre ogni volta che posso. Per il resto certi giorni se non guardassi l'orologio mi dimenticherei anche di mangiare; cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri il primo mese.


----------



## disincantata (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo precisare una cosa. Forse lei mi usa come baby-sitter (anche se io non credo), ma io non mi sento tale. Sono i miei figli e non sarà mai una seccatura. Non che qualcuno di voi abbia insinuato ciò, ma ci tenevo a precisarlo.
> E' vero, ci sono delle necessità che mi "obbligano" a rendermi disponibile praticamente a qualunque ora. E' ancor più vero che questa necessità è tale in quanto conseguenza della SUA scelta e quindi dovrebbe essere lei in primo luogo a trovare soluzioni. Ma per quanto possibile lo ha fatto, pagando una persona per determinate esigenze.
> Oggi non li ho visti tutto il giorno perché lei li ha portati con sé ad una cena di amici che hanno altri bambini; prima di farlo mi ha avvisato, mi ha chiesto se mi scocciava, mi ha praticamente chiesto il permesso e poi all'ora di cena ha fatto chiamare la piccola col cellulare per farmi dare un saluto.
> 
> Non è una merda totale e mi fermo qua perché non so per quale cazzo di motivo mentre scrivo queste cose mi stanno uscendo lacrime a fiume come uno stronzo e manco me ne sono accorto.


Mi devi scusare.

So che ci tieni tantissimo a vedere e giocare  con i tuoi figli ma lei approfitta troppo, viste le circostanze, della tua disponibilità. 

Praticamente vuole la libertà ma ti vorrebbe a sua disposizione. 

Mi dispiace davvero molto per la tua tristezza e lacrime, leggi in ogni piccolo suo gesto un filo d'amore che ti manca.

Lo capisco.  Altro che se lo capisco. 

Io resto convinta che si pentira'.


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi devi scusare.
> 
> So che ci tieni tantissimo a vedere e giocare  con i tuoi figli ma lei approfitta troppo, viste le circostanze, della tua disponibilità.
> 
> ...


il problema della separazione (uno dei tanti!) è che almeno i primi tempi fai fatica di affrontare l'altro/a come "ex", una persona che non è piu'tuo marito/moglie e quindi mantieni una disponibilita non appropriata allo stato di separazione....questo crea ulteriori problemi sia dal punto di vista pratico che affettivo che rallentano il distacco e la presa fi coscienza di entrambi....è una specie di sindrome del arto fantasma(mo'direte che esagero )


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> il problema della separazione (uno dei tanti!) è che almeno i primi tempi fai fatica di affrontare l'altro/a come "ex", una persona che non è piu'tuo marito/moglie e quindi mantieni una disponibilita non appropriata allo stato di separazione....questo crea ulteriori problemi sia dal punto di vista pratico che affettivo che rallentano il distacco e la presa fi coscienza di entrambi....è una specie di sindrome del arto fantasma(mo'direte che esagero )


Concordo. E' proprio così.
Per poi ci si accorge che era un arto superfluo che appesantiva.


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. E' proprio così.
> Per poi ci si accorge che era un arto superfluo che appesantiva.


io la sto vivendo cosi questa mia fase e a tratti mi spaventa anche considerando la possibilita che un domani lo possa scoprire con un altra...l'unica cosa che mi tranquillizza e m'aiuta a mettere dei paletti è ricordarmi i motivi di separazione e tutti quelli eventi che mi hanno portato a fare questa scelta...penso che anche Stark la vive in modo simile soprattutto nei momenti di solitudine e maggiore emotività. ..


----------



## Trinità (6 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> questo e' sicuramente vero e lo sto sperimentando, nel senso che da quando ho tagliato drasticamente i contatti va molto meglio e lo scopo e' proprio quello di stare bene tutti.
> Stanotte m'e' presa male senza una ragione precisa, m'e' presa cosi'.
> Era stata una giornata pesante e mi sto stressando per la ricerca di un appartamentino per me, probabilmente un piccolo crollo di nervi.
> Il vero problema attuale e' che tendo a starmene da solo, gli amici mi invitano ad uscire e a me proprio non va. Magari dico di si' e poi ci ripenso. Se dovessi spiegarne la ragione non saprei che dire, e' cosi'. Quindi e' chiaro che di strada da fare per avere chiara la nuova immagine di me stesso ce n'e' tanta. L'unica cosa che riesco a fare serenamente per me stesso e' andare a correre ogni volta che posso. Per il resto certi giorni se non guardassi l'orologio mi dimenticherei anche di mangiare; cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri il primo mese.


Dai stark, coraggio che il dolore è di passaggio.
Ti dedico una canzone che a me piace tantissimo.......
[video=youtube;cGwqW68z1XM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGwqW68z1XM[/video]

Guarda che gl'angeli ci sono d'avvero......
ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> questo e' sicuramente vero e lo sto sperimentando, nel senso che da quando ho tagliato drasticamente i contatti va molto meglio e lo scopo e' proprio quello di stare bene tutti.
> Stanotte m'e' presa male senza una ragione precisa, m'e' presa cosi'.
> Era stata una giornata pesante e mi sto stressando per la ricerca di un appartamentino per me, probabilmente un piccolo crollo di nervi.
> Il vero problema attuale e' che tendo a starmene da solo, gli amici mi invitano ad uscire e a me proprio non va. Magari dico di si' e poi ci ripenso. Se dovessi spiegarne la ragione non saprei che dire, e' cosi'. Quindi e' chiaro che di strada da fare per avere chiara la nuova immagine di me stesso ce n'e' tanta. L'unica cosa che riesco a fare serenamente per me stesso e' andare a correre ogni volta che posso. Per il resto certi giorni se non guardassi l'orologio mi dimenticherei anche di mangiare; cosa che e' accaduta spesso e volentieri il primo mese.


Uno sforzo per uscire con gli amici ogni tanto fallo  Non ripiegarti su te stesso escludendo una vita sociale minima, non migliorerebbe la situazione. I crolli di nervi ci stanno tutti ma piano piano si diradano.


----------



## Stark72 (7 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Uno sforzo per uscire con gli amici ogni tanto fallo  Non ripiegarti su te stesso escludendo una vita sociale minima, non migliorerebbe la situazione. I crolli di nervi ci stanno tutti ma piano piano si diradano.


Beh, ieri sera ho preso coraggio e dopo 5 mesi sono uscito. Ho fatto bene è stata la prima serata spensierata dopo tanto tempo, mentre lei a mezzanotte mi scriveva "che fai?"


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh, ieri sera ho preso coraggio e dopo 5 mesi sono uscito. Ho fatto bene è stata la prima serata spensierata dopo tanto tempo, mentre lei a mezzanotte mi scriveva "che fai?"


a parte il suo sms ...sul quale non commento perché non conosco le vostre abitudini pre-separazione  Vedi che divagarti ti fa bene ? La vita continua a prescindere, va vissuta anche nei momenti più bui ci sono sprazzi di luce che è bene cogliere :up:


----------



## tullio (7 Settembre 2014)

*Lettere distrutte: ipotesi*

Provo a immaginare se mi trovassiio in quella situazione. Immaginiamo dunque, che, nel trambusto presente, sconvolto anche io emotivamente, poco o tanto che sia, trovi queste lettere in modo inatteso (magari pulivo un cassetto, rimettevo in ordine il mio mondo, cercavo spazi nuovi per le spazzole, forse cercavo proprio cose sue per eliminare la possibilità di una improvvisa sorpresa dolorosa...quel che è...). Le vedo, magari ne apro qualcuna. Impossibile non ricordare. MI viene un poco di nostalgia, non dico una lacrima ma almeno un pizzico di malinconia sì. A questo punto si aprono due alternative.
La prima: la nostalgia si approfondisce e si scontra con la consapevolezza che il rapporto è chiuso. Tenere queste lettere sarebbe doloroso. Le faccio a pezzi. In realtà non mi viene in mente di restituirle. Voglio semplicemente eliminarle dal mio orizzonte per non soffrire.
La seconda: la nostalgia per reazione emotiva chiama tutti i motivi per i quali lei NON è più così carina come nelle lettere. Altro che preoccuparmi di lei: le distruggo così impara...o almeno imparo io a non fidarmi...
Anche in questo caso non penso di restituirle: proprio non mi viene in mente.
Ammesso che mi sia venuto lo scrupolo: che faccio? La chiamo per le lettere? Potrebbe sembrare uno di quei modi per pietire un poco della sua attenzione, quasi una scusa per incontrarla. Oppure le passo quando ci vediamo casualmente, trasformando dei segnali, comunque importanti, per una banalità? Un gesto offensivo. 
No: quello che avrei fatto (posto che non abbia la forza di tenerle perché fanno comunque parte della mia vita) è distruggerle. Non penso che il fatto che poi siano stati trovati i pezzi nella spazzatura sia deliberato, anzi il contrario. 
Dunque, pur comprendendo l'amarezza, non lo prenderei come un gesto di dispetto o disattenzione.


----------



## andrea53 (7 Settembre 2014)

*io immagino...*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh, ieri sera ho preso coraggio e dopo 5 mesi sono uscito. Ho fatto bene è stata la prima serata spensierata dopo tanto tempo, mentre lei a mezzanotte mi scriveva "che fai?"


Io immagino che certe situazioni e comportamenti si reggano sulla presunzione di passività dell'altro/a. Finché chi si trova ad essere lasciato rimane a piangere, abbandonato e chiuso in sé stesso, lo schema regge. Quando la controparte ricomincia a vivere e a farsi i fatti propri alcune certezze cominciano a vacillare. Anche tu, riprenditi la vita. Forse tua moglie questo aspetto, questa conseguenza del suo comportamento, non l'ha ancora considerata fino in fondo.


----------



## Stark72 (7 Settembre 2014)

Dlin dlon (suoneria di wapp)

"ti ho visto proprio magro, ma stai bene?"

MA BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dlin dlon (suoneria di wapp)
> 
> "ti ho visto proprio magro, ma stai bene?"
> 
> MA BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


Sì, devi rispondergli, merito tuo.
Falla naufragare nei sensi di colpa.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dlin dlon (suoneria di wapp)
> 
> "ti ho visto proprio magro, ma stai bene?"
> 
> MA BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


Scusa ma ti mandava tutti questi Whats anche prima ? mamma mia ma tiene sotto stretto controllo :singleeye: Non osso immaginare se dovessi uscire con qualcun'altra che terzo grado


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, devi rispondergli, merito tuo.
> Falla naufragare nei sensi di colpa.


Ma no de che ... Risposta : " si sto,bene solo che faccio molto jogging con una cara amica "


----------



## Stark72 (7 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, devi rispondergli, merito tuo.
> Falla naufragare nei sensi di colpa.


veramente le ho risposto: "il sesso mi sta consumando" :carneval:


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> veramente le ho risposto: "il sesso mi sta consumando" :carneval:


Naaaa....   così capisce che cazzeggi.
Però è forte come risposta


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Dlin dlon (suoneria di wapp)
> 
> "ti ho visto proprio magro, ma stai bene?"
> 
> MA BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


è ufficiale.
la tua (ex?)moglie non stà bene.
pare che veda solo se stessa.
come volesse sempre attenzione.
cautelati.


----------



## Trinità (7 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> è ufficiale.
> la tua (ex?)moglie non stà bene.
> pare che veda solo se stessa.
> come volesse sempre attenzione.
> cautelati.


Stark, dai retta ad Horby!


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Stark, dai retta ad Horby!


ehhmmmmm.....finirà che
la penso come un sacerdote 
(ORRRRROOOORE)
il tuo nuovo avatar è adorabile :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LucyLiu (8 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Mi dispiace delle lacrime...ma dovete iniziare a chiarire un bel po'di cose.Badare ai propri figli non ti rende un "babysitter" ma non è che ogni volta che lei deciderà di uscire o dovrà assentarsi per lavoro dovrai essere tu ad occuparti dei bimbi quindi continuasse a pagare una babysitter a tale scopo.*Lascia stare che poi alla fine può darsi che per scelta tua deciderai di stare tu con loro ma faglielo capire che una vita ce l'hai anche tu e che hai bisogno dei tuoi spazi.E quindi vista la situazione deve imparare a gestire da sola anche i momenti in cui dovrà assentarsi, fare la spesa, andare dal parrucchiere.Tu non sei la sua "stampella" e deve imparare a cavarsela da sola.*


quoto


----------



## Stark72 (8 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tu non sei la sua "stampella" e deve imparare a cavarsela da sola.


Hai sicuramente ragione e credo che un minimo se ne renda conto anche lei, visto che oggi mi ha ringraziato per quello che ho fatto in questo fine settimana (diciamo che sono stato letteralmente in reperibilità 24h....).

Il punto è che attualmente, proprio perché ancora legato ad un'impostazione di vita famigliare che non c'è più, mi creo degli scrupoli che mi auguro si attenueranno con il passare del tempo.
In particolare, mi trovo a pensare che io nei confronti dei bambini sono meno impegnato di lei, visto che loro vivono con lei, e dunque lei si trova a dover dedicare loro molto più tempo di me. 

LO SO, E' UNA CAZZATA, perché comunque in questa cosa ci si è voluta infognare lei e dunque deve anche sostenerne le conseguenze; inoltre lei al contrario di me ha conservato la quotidianità con i bambini, ha conservato quindi buona parte del vivere della nostra famiglia, mentre io non ho più nulla se non una nuova vita da impostare esternamente a quel vivere che fu anche mio.

Sono fatto veramente male, sono anche un po' coglionazzo, penso troppo e alla fine la prendo in saccoccia sempre, come la giri giri.
Devo cambiare, ne sono consapevole, ma voglio farlo piano, con estrema consapevolezza, perché temo che un fregnone come me possa diventare una merda se decide di fare il "duro" da un momento all'altro.
Almeno quello vorrei evitarmelo.


----------



## LDS (8 Settembre 2014)

din don stark.....

perchè non chiedi ad una tua amica di stare al gioco e quando la vedi la prossima volta, interrompi la conversazione con una telefonata di una donna che ti cerca?

e falle rodere il culo un po'


----------



## disincantata (8 Settembre 2014)

Od oh





Stark72 ha detto:


> Hai sicuramente ragione e credo che un minimo se ne renda conto anche lei, visto che oggi mi ha ringraziato per quello che ho fatto in questo fine settimana (diciamo che sono stato letteralmente in reperibilità 24h....).
> 
> Il punto è che attualmente, proprio perché ancora legato ad un'impostazione di vita famigliare che non c'è più, mi creo degli scrupoli che mi auguro si attenueranno con il passare del tempo.
> In particolare, mi trovo a pensare che io nei confronti dei bambini sono meno impegnato di lei, visto che loro vivono con lei, e dunque lei si trova a dover dedicare loro molto più tempo di me.
> ...


Fai bene a farlo lentamente se senti che per te è la cosa giusta.

Chiarisci magari che non sempre potrai essere sempre disponibile senza preavviso.

Non sei fatto male...anzi!


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh, ieri sera ho preso coraggio e dopo 5 mesi sono uscito. Ho fatto bene è stata la prima serata spensierata dopo tanto tempo, mentre lei a mezzanotte mi scriveva "che fai?"


Bravo!


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> din don stark.....
> 
> perchè non chiedi ad una tua amica di stare al gioco e quando la vedi la prossima volta, interrompi la conversazione con una telefonata di una donna che ti cerca?
> 
> e falle rodere il culo un po'


perchè se lo fa, lo banno.   

Le ripicche non servono ad altro che a caricare un arsenale di risentimento in cui le prime vittime sarebbero i figli di Stark.

In ogni caso,nel momento in cui la ex moglie gli manda un messaggio a mezzanotte e lui è fuori a divertirsi come crede,ha già ottenuto il rodimento di cui sopra


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *perchè se lo fa, lo banno.*
> 
> Le ripicche non servono ad altro che a caricare un arsenale di risentimento in cui le prime vittime sarebbero i figli di Stark.
> 
> In ogni caso,nel momento in cui la ex moglie gli manda un messaggio a mezzanotte e lui è fuori a divertirsi come crede,ha già ottenuto il rodimento di cui sopra


ahahahahahahah 
me la figuravo:
Starkino, dietro la lavagna e scrivi 20 volte: non si fanno bambinate quando ci sono bimbi.
Mi hai fatto morire, Perply.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Devo cambiare, ne sono consapevole, ma voglio farlo piano, con estrema consapevolezza, perché temo che un fregnone come me possa diventare una merda se decide di fare il "duro" da un momento all'altro.
> Almeno quello vorrei evitarmelo.


Bravo. Mai giocare in un ruolo non tuo.
Tanto per usare una metafora calcistica, quanto un'attaccante scende nella propria area per difendere, in genere succedono dei casini della miseria.


----------



## disincantata (8 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bravo. Mai giocare in un ruolo non tuo.
> Tanto per usare una metafora calcistica, quanto un'attaccante scende nella propria area per difendere, in genere succedono dei casini della miseria.



Come fece Del Piero in una finale contro la Francia.....su calcio d'angolo del francesi.


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Hai sicuramente ragione e credo che un minimo se ne renda conto anche lei, visto che oggi mi ha ringraziato per quello che ho fatto in questo fine settimana (diciamo che sono stato letteralmente in reperibilità 24h....).
> 
> Il punto è che attualmente, proprio perché ancora legato ad un'impostazione di vita famigliare che non c'è più, mi creo degli scrupoli che mi auguro si attenueranno con il passare del tempo.
> In particolare, mi trovo a pensare che io nei confronti dei bambini sono meno impegnato di lei, visto che loro vivono con lei, e dunque lei si trova a dover dedicare loro molto più tempo di me.
> ...


noooo ti supplico non cambiare!!! a parte gli scherzi...non devi cambiare, ti devi solo abituare al nuovo status.non è facile ma i cambiamenti averrano con il tempo appena ti riprendi una nuova quotidianita'.....ma sono contenta che avete cmq un bel rapporto nel vostro ruolo da genitori.continua cosi....


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè se lo fa, lo banno.
> 
> Le ripicche non servono ad altro che a caricare un arsenale di risentimento in cui le prime vittime sarebbero i figli di Stark.
> 
> In ogni caso,nel momento in cui la ex moglie gli manda un messaggio a mezzanotte e lui è fuori a divertirsi come crede,ha già ottenuto il rodimento di cui sopra



scusa, ma mi metto nei panni di stark che si ritrova con lei che messaggio il tizio...onestamente queste sono cose da randellate nei denti.
un minimo di decenza e rispetto.


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> scusa, ma mi metto nei panni di stark che si ritrova con lei che messaggio il tizio...onestamente queste sono cose da randellate nei denti.
> un minimo di decenza e rispetto.


si evitano le ripicche infantili quando ci sono dei bambini in mezzo e quando l'età supera i 25 anni.....


----------



## Stark72 (9 Settembre 2014)

No ma che ripicche, quando voglio colpire so essere molto più sottile, basta una frase ironica o un silenzio al momento giusto.


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si evitano le ripicche infantili quando ci sono dei bambini in mezzo e quando l'età supera i 25 anni.....


le cose valgono in entrambi i sensi?


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le cose valgono in entrambi i sensi?


se intendi che neanche lei dovrebbe avere un comportamento simile si, non dovrebbe....il fatto che uno dei due si comporta in maniera infantile e immatura non è un pretesto per un simile comportamento della controparte....già uno si comporta da bambino e si fanno i guai, figuriamoci lo facessero entrambi.....


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> le cose valgono in entrambi i sensi?



Ciao

certo. E visto che lei lo fa ... bisogna tener conto, 
che anche una reazione potrebbe poi essere infantile. 
Ci sono dei bambini ... 

"Dr Gschyter git nah, u dr Esu blybt stah" ... 
Il più intelligente lascia perdere, e l'asino rimane fermo ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo. E visto che lei lo fa ... bisogna tener conto,
> che anche una reazione potrebbe poi essere infantile.
> ...


a me hanno sempre detto che il buon senso lo può usare solo chi ce l'ha.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2014)

*Stark*

Per me in questa fase "rimetterla a posto" è una fesseria.
Non ti chiede di far la spesa o le pulizie ma di stare con i figli quando lei non può.
Se puoi, mi sembra che sia la cosa migliore per conservare il rapporto al meglio con i figli non considerarti un baby sitter ma un padre che si occupa di loro, come ha sempre fatto.
Se si mette il rapporto sul piano di cosa spetta a uno e all'altro si distrugge tutto.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Settembre 2014)

*Le ho mandato a puttane il compleanno...*

Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
Ormai questa rabbia la conosco perfettamente.
Non è la rabbia di essere stato sfanculato, non è neanche la rabbia di aver visto sfaldarsi la nostra famiglia, E' QUEL CAZZO DI TRADIMENTO SENZA AFFRONTARE I PROBLEMI. 
E' l'assoluta assenza di...non so...non dico pentimento perché in fondo, non potrei pretenderlo...ma almeno un pizzico di vergogna. Non riesco a spiegarlo mi dispiace.
So solo che non riesco a starle vicino, mi viene voglia di sputarle in faccia, sento che faccio un oltraggio a me stesso.
Sono esagerato? Sto proprio fuori di capoccia?
Stare lì tutti insieme stasera, per me sarebbe stato offensivo. Che senso ha? Che senso ha in questo momento di rabbia lancinante? Non sono bastate le ferie?
Ho bisogno di stare solo e mi scoppia la testa.
Ma soprattutto voglio liberarmi di questo stramaledetto senso di pietà nei suoi confronti che mi assale ogni qual volta dico semplicemente a brutto muso: NO, MI HAI ROTTO LE PALLE, SEI VUOTA E NON VOGLIO STARTI VICINO.
Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
> Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
> Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
> Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
> ...


non sei esagerato e non credo tu debba sentirti in colpa. Direi che hai tutte le ragioni
I bimbi sapevano che saresti andato?


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
> Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
> Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
> Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
> ...



Ciao

sfogati, hai tutte le ragioni. 
Infatti, quello che proprio lacera, è la fuga dai problemi in tal modo ... 
Non è un male essere autentici ... è una conseguenza di come si è comportata ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> scusa, ma mi metto nei panni di stark che si ritrova con lei che messaggio il tizio...onestamente queste sono cose da randellate nei denti.
> un minimo di decenza e rispetto.


allora che la prenda per la collottola e la metta fuori di casa,quando questo avviene.

ma le ripicchette no te prego


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
> Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
> Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
> Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
> ...


Guarda che è capibilissimo...e ci manca pure che ogni tanto non ti scappi da sclerarle in faccia...sei un essere umano, non puoi star dietro alla sua "sofferenza" quando questo disagio tra di voi l'ha creato lei stessa...
E' come se ti sentissi a volte responsabile, ma cerca di non sentirtici...soprattutto quando ti partono i 5 minuti lecitissimi...


----------



## Traccia (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
> Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
> Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
> Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
> ...


hai fatto no bene...DEPPIU'
e viva dio che hai queste reazioni più che corrette!!!
ti salvano la vita.
non sentirti in colpa, tu avrai 'rovinato' una serata del compleanno del cazzo, lei ha ROVINATO un milione di serate importanti, quelle della vostra vita che non passerete più assieme.
e se andavi a sto compleanno era veramente una cosa ridicola.
secondo me.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
> Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
> Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
> Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
> ...


non devi sentirti in colpa, la tua reazione è più che legittima. 

le forzature non vanno bene, devi fare ciò che ti senti di fare, sempre. 

ti abbraccio forte


----------



## disincantata (9 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me in questa fase "rimetterla a posto" è una fesseria.
> Non ti chiede di far la spesa o le pulizie ma di stare con i figli quando lei non può.
> Se puoi, mi sembra che sia la cosa migliore per conservare il rapporto al meglio con i figli non considerarti un baby sitter ma un padre che si occupa di loro, come ha sempre fatto.
> Se si mette il rapporto sul piano di cosa spetta a uno e all'altro si distrugge tutto.


Pero' non puo' pretendere lei che tutto sia come prima.

Ferie feste natale compleanno non saranno piu' come prima.

Sarebbe bello ma da separati dopo i primi mesi le cose cambiano.

Stark non ha ancora una casa sua. Una vita 'sua'. 

Quando l'avra' sara' opportuno per lui tenersi i figli.a casa e smettere di vedere lei. Sentirla solo x cominicazioni sui figli.

Per la sua salute.  Spero trovi casa vicino ai bimbi x comodita' e abitudini.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I bimbi sapevano che saresti andato?


Purtroppo sì...ma non posso fare tutto tutto tutto...altrimenti il loro papà diventa pazzo.
Ho chiesto a mia sorella di dirmi come li trova, lei comunque li sa prendere e poi c'è il cuginetto.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo sì...ma non posso fare tutto tutto tutto...altrimenti il loro papà diventa pazzo.
> Ho chiesto a mia sorella di dirmi come li trova, lei comunque li sa prendere e poi c'è il cuginetto.



tua sorella mi sembra una persona saggia e dotata di buon senso, da come l'hai descritta giorni addietro


----------



## Horny (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
> Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
> Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
> Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
> ...


Ma perché dovresti starle vicino?
hai sbagliato a dire si, non ad andartene.
a questo punto, mi pare, purtroppo, un
personaggio inqualificabile.
il fatto che tu ti senta in colpa credo sia una tua
modalita' acquisita dall'infanzia,
cosa che per qualche motivo le fa gioco.
certo, dal di fuori è' facile, ma tu provi ancora attrazione
per questa donna.
lei è di un egoismo mostruoso.
poi questa storia del compleanno....
è proprio di immensa stupidità.



Traccia ha detto:


> hai fatto no bene...DEPPIU'
> e viva dio che hai queste reazioni più che corrette!!!
> ti salvano la vita.
> non sentirti in colpa, tu avrai 'rovinato' una serata del compleanno del cazzo, lei ha ROVINATO un milione di serate importanti, quelle della vostra vita che non passerete più assieme.
> ...


Infatti.
ma poi il festeggiamento del compleanno
a questa età in queste circostanze.....
!!!!!!
Ma che c'è da festeggiare?
....di una profondità pozzangherale.
(scusa stark)



Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo sì...ma non posso fare tutto tutto tutto...altrimenti il loro papà diventa pazzo.
> Ho chiesto a mia sorella di dirmi come li trova, lei comunque li sa prendere e poi c'è il cuginetto.


Ma puoi aver avuto un qualsiasi impegno di lavoro,
non mi preoccuperei assolutamente di questo aspetto!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non volevo e mi dispiace, le ho rovinato la giornata.
> Dovevamo cenare tutti insieme stasera e poi tagliare la torta.
> Inizialmente avevo detto ok, ma poi non me la sono sentita, la percepivo come una finzione e mi è montata la rabbia.
> Abbiamo discusso e me ne sono andato sbattendo la porta.
> ...


perché senso  di pietà se dici ogni tanto un sano NO? Non ha senso, non ti sentivi di festeggiare il suo compleanno come se nulla cose cambiato e mi sembra una scelta legittima, purtroppo le cose cambiano con una separazione e lei è la prima che se ne dovrà rendere conto. Dille che hai bisogno dei tuoi spazi e di non averla costantemente intorno con sms, Whats o cene e feste varie. Accordatevi è programmate settimanalmente la gestione dei bimbi e stop, smettila di assumerti responsabilità anche al posto suo


----------



## Stark72 (9 Settembre 2014)

La realtà è che nei sempre più frequenti momenti di lucidità mi rendo perfettamente conto che ho sposato una cretina superficiale. La cosa peggiore è che l'ho sempre saputo ma l'ho negato a me stesso, l'ho sempre percepito da tanti piccoli episodi per scrivere i quali servirebbe un'enciclopedia.
Difficile spiegare il perché di tutto questo, ossia perché mi sia incaponito a continuare a dare credito a una cretina fino al punto di farmi pure prendere a pesci in faccia.
E' una cosa che sto approfondendo con l'analista al quale mi sono rivolto.
Forse un malsano senso del dovere che in tutte le cose mi spinge a tenere bene a mente che tutto ciò che si inizia va finito; un ancor più malsano senso di protezione verso una persona che sicuramente è più debole di me.
Ma ancor di più, credo di aver sempre avuto paura di ammettere di aver sbagliato donna.
L'ho amata tanto, tantissimo, ma a un certo punto la cosa deve essermi scappata di mano e devo aver perso di vista la realtà, convinto che la nave in porto la potessi comunque rimorchiare io per tutti.
In questo sono enormemente responsabile di un fallimento annunciato.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La realtà è che nei sempre più frequenti momenti di lucidità mi rendo perfettamente conto che ho sposato una cretina superficiale. La cosa peggiore è che l'ho sempre saputo ma l'ho negato a me stesso, l'ho sempre percepito da tanti piccoli episodi per scrivere i quali servirebbe un'enciclopedia.
> Difficile spiegare il perché di tutto questo, ossia perché mi sia incaponito a continuare a dare credito a una cretina fino al punto di farmi pure prendere a pesci in faccia.
> E' una cosa che sto approfondendo con l'analista al quale mi sono rivolto.
> Forse un malsano senso del dovere che in tutte le cose mi spinge a tenere bene a mente che tutto ciò che si inizia va finito; un ancor più malsano senso di protezione verso una persona che sicuramente è più debole di me.
> ...


Superficiale assomiglia più a immatura piuttosto che a cretina. Tieni conto inoltre che nei momenti più bui si tende a ricordare più gli eventi negativi che quelli positivi quasi a voler esorcizzare ricordi più cari e dolorosi. Da quello che hai scritto fino ad ora ( almeno io ) leggo di una donna forse un po' viziata e egocentrica da qui l'immaturità e la superficialità ad affrontare problemi che coinvolgo lei e chi la circonda. Da qui la sua incapacità a rivelarti eventuali sue frustrazioni nel corso della vostra vita insieme. Immatura più che cretina


----------



## Stark72 (9 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Superficiale assomiglia più a immatura piuttosto che a cretina. Tieni conto inoltre che nei momenti più bui si tende a ricordare più gli eventi negativi che quelli positivi quasi a voler esorcizzare ricordi più cari e dolorosi. Da quello che hai scritto fino ad ora ( almeno io ) leggo di una donna forse un po' viziata e egocentrica da qui l'immaturità e la superficialità ad affrontare problemi che coinvolgo lei e chi la circonda. Da qui la sua incapacità a rivelarti eventuali sue frustrazioni nel corso della vostra vita insieme. Immatura più che cretina


ok, sostituiamo cretina con immatura, il succo del discorso non cambia, non ho voluto vedere


----------



## Trinità (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ok, sostituiamo cretina con immatura, il succo del discorso non cambia, non ho voluto vedere


Fiammetta è stata da verde!Tu credi che possa maturare tua moglie?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ok, sostituiamo cretina con immatura, il succo del discorso non cambia, non ho voluto vedere


Se posso ... Tu tendi ad addossarti troppe colpe, non dico che non hai responsabilità ma non solo solo tue, sono di entrambi. Tu focalizzi spesso solo le tue inizi un post scrivendo di un suo comportamento non adeguato e alla fine ti crocifiggi. In questo devi migliorare, smettere di essere arrabbiato con te stesso.


----------



## Stark72 (10 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Fiammetta è stata da verde!Tu credi che possa maturare tua moglie?


*assolutamente NO!
*
P.S. E' vero Fiammetta, sono molto arrabbiato con me stesso, più che con lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2014)

Starkino forza. C'è già stato uno che voleva accollarsi tutti i peccati del mondo. Se non c'è riuscito lui che era pure facilitato... Un abbraccio e sfogati quando vuoi. Ci sono anche gli mp.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *assolutamente NO!
> *
> P.S. E' vero Fiammetta, sono molto arrabbiato con me stesso, più che con lei


Sono certa che il tuo analista sta lavorando su questo .. Smussare la rabbia ...è un fase essere arrabbiati con se stessi inevitabile se si è stati traditi, arriva dopo un po', dopo esserci arrabbiati nei loro confronti e dopo che ci sembra di aver metabolizzato un po' dolore. serve anche questa fase ma bisogna imparare a gestirla


----------



## Stark72 (10 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Starkino forza. C'è già stato uno che voleva accollarsi tutti i peccati del mondo. Se non c'è riuscito lui che era pure facilitato... Un abbraccio e sfogati quando vuoi. Ci sono anche gli mp.


Grazie


----------



## Traccia (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' una cosa che sto approfondendo con l'analista al quale mi sono rivolto.
> ...
> ...
> In questo sono enormemente responsabile di un fallimento annunciato.


Il tuo analista è molto bravo xke tu fai passi da gigante, ma anche tu stai lavorando e reagendo benissimo. Posso chiederti che teoria segue? Di che scuola/filone/teoria appartiene? Per curiosità. Se puoi/vuoi dirlo.

Non sono d'accordo sul concetto di 'fallimento' invece: tutto è esperienza, e se una storia finisce ci sta, l'importante è che si sia vissuta con intensità e ci abbia regalato bellezza e ricchezza. Sta parola fallimento da associare alle storie che finiscono non l'ho mai accettata né capita, non ci sta x niente, è come 'rinnegare' un po tutto il vissuto, anche quello bello.
Parola deleteria e negativa.


----------



## Stark72 (10 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Il tuo analista è molto bravo xke tu fai passi da gigante, ma anche tu stai lavorando e reagendo benissimo. Posso chiederti che teoria segue? Di che scuola/filone/teoria appartiene? Per curiosità. Se puoi/vuoi dirlo.


Che io sappia è freudiano. Con me sta adottando l'analisi "transazionale", che studia i tre stadi dell'IO: bambino, adulto, genitore.
In pratica mi sta aiutando a capire chi cacchio sono e perché mi comporto in un certo modo. L'obiettivo sarebbe trovare la chiave per un'armonia dei tre stati dell'IO, che al momento mi difetta alla grande.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pero' non puo' pretendere lei che tutto sia come prima.
> 
> Ferie feste natale compleanno non saranno piu' come prima.
> 
> ...


Come prima con lei da "buoni amici" mai.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che io sappia è freudiano. Con me sta adottando l'analisi "transazionale", che studia i tre stadi dell'IO: bambino, adulto, genitore.
> In pratica mi sta aiutando a capire chi cacchio sono e perché mi comporto in un certo modo. L'obiettivo sarebbe trovare la chiave per un'armonia dei tre stati dell'IO, che al momento mi difetta alla grande.


Non è proprio freudiano ma non ha importanza l'etichetta. Credo che l'importante sia che tu ti senta bene e veda che ti aiuta.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2014)

Sentirsi un po' colpevoli di non aver dato il giusto peso a frasi e comportamenti è, per me, normale.
Del resto se si è sposato un* cretin* o superficiale una responsabilità è anche nostra che abbiamo dato più peso ad altre cose e abbiamo interpretato come ironia altre che avrebbero potuto essere più rivelatrici.
Ma lei sarà anche immatura e non un genio ma non è una dodicenne e altrove hai detto che è una buona madre, quindi del tutto immatura non è.
Lo è stata ora, in questa vicenda.
Se "salvi" parti di lei salvi anche la tua capacità di discernere.


----------



## Stark72 (10 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sentirsi un po' colpevoli di non aver dato il giusto peso a frasi e comportamenti è, per me, normale.
> Del resto se si è sposato un* cretin* o superficiale una responsabilità è anche nostra che abbiamo dato più peso ad altre cose e abbiamo interpretato come ironia altre che avrebbero potuto essere più rivelatrici.
> Ma lei sarà anche immatura e non un genio ma non è una dodicenne e *altrove hai detto che è una buona madre, quindi del tutto immatura non è.*
> Lo è stata ora, in questa vicenda.
> Se "salvi" parti di lei salvi anche la tua capacità di discernere.


E' quello che mi ha fregato


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' quello che mi ha fregato


Distruggere una famiglia è un atto grave. E' normale provare sentimenti contraddittori e cercare di non distruggere tutto, quando si sceglie di farlo. 
E' più immaturo chi, convinta di non provare più l'amore che ha provato, chiede di separarsi o chi tradisce per anni, accontentando il tradito con un amore senza slanci?
Per me è stronza (o cretina o immatura, come preferisci) ma non tanto.


----------



## Horny (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che io sappia è freudiano. Con me sta adottando l'analisi "transazionale", che studia i tre stadi dell'IO: bambino, adulto, genitore.
> In pratica mi sta aiutando a capire chi cacchio sono e perché mi comporto in un certo modo. L'obiettivo sarebbe trovare la chiave per un'armonia dei tre stati dell'IO, che al momento mi difetta alla grande.


Be può' darsi che tu 'abbia ritenuto' di fare il genitore quando eri il bambino.
magari per reggere la 'commedia' ai tuoi genitori.
in fondo tua moglie ti ha chiesto di sostenere lo stesso ruolo.
MAGARI tu pure l'hai scelta ANCHE per questo.
A LATERE, secondo me, rimane stupida,
cioe' una che proprio non ci arriva....ai NESSI LOGICI
tu nel titolo citavi la coerenza.....
(non per la separazione, per la gestione della stessa,
e qui non concordo con brunetta)
superficiali lo siamo tutti.
(anche tu, anche io....anche brunetta )
stupidi no.
come già ho avuto occasione di scrivere,
ci sono persone che tollerano con più 
difficoltà la stupidità del disamore.....
limite loro....ma siamo tutti limitati,
cioè umani
(a me dicono sempre: guarda che non sei
mica Gesù Cristo )

un ruolo può averlo avuto anche la vostra ricerca dei figli.
per come la descrivi tu.

credo di non essere mai stata tanto dispiaciuta
per un utente di un forum.
in particolare il fatto che tu debba abbandonare
casa tua e la vita quotidiana coi tuoi figli.


----------



## Stark72 (10 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> *Be può' darsi che tu 'abbia ritenuto' di fare il genitore quando eri il bambino.
> magari per reggere la 'commedia' ai tuoi genitori.*
> in fondo tua moglie ti ha chiesto di sostenere lo stesso ruolo.
> MAGARI tu pure l'hai scelta ANCHE per questo.
> ...


Sappi che con la parte in rosso mi hai sorpreso, mi fermo qui ma ci hai preso in maniera incredibile.

Sulla parte centrale mi limito a una mera notazione di fatto: stanotte pubblicava su Facebook le foto della sua cena di compleanno come se nulla fosse. E il bello è che i miei cugini che vivono fuori Roma e che non sanno, commentavano e mettevano "mi piace" a più non posso.

Sulla parte in nero...grazie, devo dire che percepisco la partecipazione di molti di voi 
E die che pensavo che la mia storia fosse di una banalità disarmante e non potesse interessare a nessuno. Io l'avevo scritta per sfogarmi.


----------



## Apollonia (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Che io sappia è freudiano. Con me sta adottando l'analisi "transazionale", che studia i tre stadi dell'IO: bambino, adulto, genitore.
> In pratica mi sta aiutando a capire chi cacchio sono e perché mi comporto in un certo modo. L'obiettivo sarebbe trovare la chiave per un'armonia dei tre stati dell'IO, che al momento mi difetta alla grande.


Anch'io sto facendo la transazionale! Sono tornata adesso e mi ha detto che ho fatto passi da gigante in un mese e mezzo! Sono cambiata, attraversando un dolore immenso. Ma sto diventando migliore. Per ME!


----------



## Stark72 (10 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io sto facendo la transazionale! Sono tornata adesso e mi ha detto che ho fatto passi da gigante in un mese e mezzo! Sono cambiata, attraversando un dolore immenso. Ma sto diventando migliore. Per ME!


Devo dire che più o meno sono nella tua situazione. Sicuramente influisce la predisposizione positiva nei confronti del professionista e la volontà di "stare bene" nonché di migliorare.
Nel mio IO c'è il bambino che è massacrato dalla parte genitoriale, si è rotto le palle e si è messo a fare l'adulto, così può litigare col genitore


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Devo dire che più o meno sono nella tua situazione. Sicuramente influisce la predisposizione positiva nei confronti del professionista e la volontà di "stare bene" nonché di migliorare.
> *Nel mio IO c'è il bambino che è massacrato dalla parte genitoriale, si è rotto le palle e si è messo a fare l'adulto, così può litigare col genitore *


*
*Che confusione  che "caciara"


----------



## Apollonia (10 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Devo dire che più o meno sono nella tua situazione. Sicuramente influisce la predisposizione positiva nei confronti del professionista e la volontà di "stare bene" nonché di migliorare.
> Nel mio IO c'è il bambino che è massacrato dalla parte genitoriale, si è rotto le palle e si è messo a fare l'adulto, così può litigare col genitore


Ahhhhh! Nel mio Io c'è una bambina sofferente massacrata dal genitore, molto severo. L'adulta c'è, ed è anche coccolosa nei confronti della bambina. Insomma, una bella confusione!
il problema e' che mio marito ha un bambino molto bambino, quando fino a poco tempo fa io credevo che fosse adulto che più adulto non si può!
Insomma, ho visto quello che ho VOLUTO vedere, non quello che c'era veramente!


----------



## disincantata (10 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ahhhhh! Nel mio Io c'è una bambina sofferente massacrata dal genitore, molto severo. L'adulta c'è, ed è anche coccolosa nei confronti della bambina. Insomma, una bella confusione!
> il problema e' che mio marito ha un bambino molto bambino, quando fino a poco tempo fa io credevo che fosse adulto che più adulto non si può!
> Insomma, ho visto quello che ho VOLUTO vedere, non quello che c'era veramente!


Da tante storie lette qui e altrove siamo un bell'esercito ad aver visto solo ciò che ci piaceva.


----------



## Eratò (10 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da tante storie lette qui e altrove siamo un bell'esercito ad aver visto solo ciò che ci piaceva.


eh già. ...


----------



## Apollonia (11 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da tante storie lette qui e altrove siamo un bell'esercito ad aver visto solo ciò che ci piaceva.


O ciò che ci hanno voluto mostrare!


----------



## Stark72 (12 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> O ciò che ci hanno voluto mostrare!


doppio verde


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

*arieccolo*

Piccolo aggiornamento dopo un po' di silenzio.
Il giorno del suo compleanno (ormai due settimane fa), è stato una specie di spartiacque.
Da lì in poi sono stato sempre meglio pur portandomi appresso un pesante fardello di delusione.
Immaginarla con l'altro non mi fa più nemmeno particolarmente male, anche se ho la sensazione che non ci siano grandi frequentazioni, ma è un pensiero che mi sfiora pochissimo ormai. Non ci penso quasi più e questa cosa mi piace.
Di contro, lei si sta accorgendo che anche senza me non sta meglio e che dunque ha un problema SUO che tuttavia non vuole affrontare né tanto meno sviscerare (certo non con me).
Fatto sta che improvvisamente alcune sue sovrastrutture sapientemente costruite, stanno cedendo.
Ha ammesso che il fatto che io fossi "poco presente" o "poco disponibile" era una sua fisima che è stata smentita in primo luogo dal fatto che i bambini si sono attaccati a me il triplo da quando me ne sono andato, nonché dal fatto che il mio modo di fare le cose non è minimamente cambiato e tuttavia le sembro "presentissimo".
Ha dichiarato che...no, attualmente la mia presenza quando vado a trovare i bambini la sera o nel fine settimana, non le pesa affatto e comunque non le pesava neppure prima.
Sembra un po' rattristata dal fatto che quasi quasi andiamo d'accordo come non mai da quando me ne sono andato.
E' molto spiazzata dal fatto che non l'abbia più attaccata ma nemmeno cercata al di fuori dei bambini, che mi sia trovato una casa e abbia mantenuto gesti di gentilezza nei suoi confronti.
In qualche modo sto acquistando una sorta di consapevolezza di me stesso e del rapporto che c'è stato.
OGGI, in queste condizioni, non tornerei mai con lei, nemmeno per i bambini. Anche perché loro avevano capito che qualcosa non andava molto prima che lo capissi io, e anche se è dura per loro abituarsi al cambiamento, prima c'era qualcosa di stonato anche per loro.
Permane un grandissimo affetto reciproco. Già questo è importante.
Anzi, al netto delle porcate che mi ha fatto, mi rendo conto che il suo affetto è sincero, sebbene "malato".


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Piccolo aggiornamento dopo un po' di silenzio.
> Il giorno del suo compleanno (ormai due settimane fa), è stato una specie di spartiacque.
> Da lì in poi sono stato sempre meglio pur portandomi appresso un pesante fardello di delusione.
> Immaginarla con l'altro non mi fa più nemmeno particolarmente male, anche se ho la sensazione che non ci siano grandi frequentazioni, ma è un pensiero che mi sfiora pochissimo ormai. Non ci penso quasi più e questa cosa mi piace.
> ...


Intanto sei un grande :up:Hai una capacità di superare le delusioni invidiabile ... Una curiosità se puoi spiegare e se ti va : il neretto è un pensiero, un'opinione recente o inconsciamente pensi di averla percepita anche prima che si fosse rotta la frittata ?


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto sei un grande :up:Hai una capacità di superare le delusioni invidiabile ... Una curiosità se puoi spiegare e se ti va : il neretto è un pensiero, un'opinione recente o inconsciamente pensi di averla percepita anche prima che si fosse rotta la frittata ?


Purtroppo prima non volevo vedere quello che stava succedendo, avevo un netto rifiuto.
Astraeandomi da quel contesto, dopo alcuni mesi, mi rendo conto che qualcosa non andava e me lo negavo fortemente.
Qualcosa di subdolo, vibrazioni negative in una calma apparente.
Oggi posso ammettere che l'errore più grande che ho fatto quando ho aperto questa discussione è stato l'affermare che non vi fossero state avvisaglie.
Avevo talmente paura di perderla che non capivo di averla già persa.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo prima non volevo vedere quello che stava succedendo, avevo un netto rifiuto.
> Astraeandomi da quel contesto, dopo alcuni mesi, mi rendo conto che qualcosa non andava e me lo negavo fortemente.
> Qualcosa di subdolo, vibrazioni negative in una calma apparente.
> *Oggi posso ammettere che l'errore più grande che ho fatto quando ho aperto questa discussione è stato l'affermare che non vi fossero state avvisaglie.
> Avevo talmente paura di perderla che non capivo di averla già persa.*


Succede quasi sempre per la motivazione che hai indicato: paura. La  vita familiare, la  relazione con la compagna della vita e i figli sono il punto fermo, tutto già codificato e per quanto ci possano essere incomprensioni e' molto difficile immaginarsi fuori da quella realtà. Quindi certi segnali vengono allontanati mentalmente con fastidio e/o incredulità .Ora  che stai cominciando a superare l'accaduto,consapevolmente ,piano piano,rileggi tutto in una chiave diversa. Secondo me stai facendo passi da gigante, stai riscoprendo un altro stark pur continuando ad esser un padre presentissimo per i tuoi figli e mantenendo un rapporto civile con lei, bravo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

Stai affrontando tutto molto bene.
Non è finita così, ma credo che lo intuisca anche tu.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai affrontando tutto molto bene.
> Non è finita così, ma credo che lo intuisca anche tu.


no certo, figuriamoci...ho un senso di malinconica solitudine che mi trascino 24h anche quando rido


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no certo, figuriamoci...ho un senso di malinconica solitudine che mi trascino 24h anche quando rido


:bacissimo:


----------



## Palladiano (9 Ottobre 2014)

*STARK*

Come sta andando la tua vicenda stark... sai ho vissuto quasi giorno per giorno il tutto che mi farebbe piacere un aggiornamento.
Anche la vicenda di disperso (ora calimero) mi piacerebbe sapere che fine ha fatto. lui aveva capito di non poter perdonare, ma poi qui non ha più scritto.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Come sta andando la tua vicenda stark... sai ho vissuto quasi giorno per giorno il tutto che mi farebbe piacere un aggiornamento.
> Anche la vicenda di disperso (ora calimero) mi piacerebbe sapere che fine ha fatto. lui aveva capito di non poter perdonare, ma poi qui non ha più scritto.


Si sono invertiti i ruoli.
Nel senso che io adesso sto abbastanza bene, sto trovando un mio equilibrio, mi piace la casa che ho affittato, mi piace il fatto di avere giornate piene tra lavoro e bambini, mi piace avere la testa impegnata di mille cose  e mille casini, e ricomincio anche a piacermi, a 360 gradi.
Di contro lei è sempre tesa e stanca, velatamente triste, pervasa di pessimismo sul suo futuro e timorosa del fatto che prima o poi io possa cominciare a trattarla male.
Più la tratto bene, più mi vede sereno, peggio sta. 
Sono profondamente disamorato, non l'ho perdonata e non essendo un fervente religioso non riesco a perdonare chi non mostra pentimento.
Ciò però non mi impedisce di avere a che fare con lei tranquillamente e di volerle comunque bene perché è la madre dei miei figli e non è una cattiva persona.
La cosa che più mi sorprende è l'essermi accorto di avere risorse di reattività ed organizzazione che non sospettavo di possedere.
Alla fine pur essendo colui che ha subito il tutto, sono anche colui che sta gestendo il tutto con un certo piglio.
Inizia questo topic dicendo che non potevo essere suo amico, forse invece è iniziata quella strada e sarebbe molto importante, ma lei dovrà trovare prima un suo equilibrio interiore altrimenti il rapporto sarà comunque sempre sbilanciato a mio sfavore; non intendo fare la sua stampella.


----------



## Palladiano (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Si sono invertiti i ruoli.
> Ciò però non mi impedisce di avere a che fare con lei tranquillamente e di volerle comunque bene perché è la madre dei miei figli e non è una cattiva persona.


ecco questa cosa è quella che mi ha colpito di più in tutta la tua storia. Il fatto che tu non l'hai mai denigrata, io non so se avrei avuto questa forza se fossi stato nei tuoi panni. penso che odiare chi ti fa del male è in qualche modo la strada più semplice per cercare di superare il dolore provato. 
mi fa molto piacere che tu stia bene e che hai bambini non manchi l'affetto di mamma e papà.
ciao


----------



## ivanl (9 Ottobre 2014)

ma sta ancora insieme a quel tizio?


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma sta ancora insieme a quel tizio?


Boh? Non credo, non mi pongo neanche il problema


----------



## Horny (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sono felice di leggere gli aggiornamenti tuoi,
ma mi dispiace per lei.
capisco che faticherà un po' a trovare un proprio equilibrio.
certo tu non puoi ne devi esserle stampella.
forse, alla fine, questo e' stato il suo modo
per provare a camminare da sola.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Sono felice di leggere gli aggiornamenti tuoi,
> ma *mi dispiace per lei*.
> capisco che faticherà un po' a trovare un proprio equilibrio.
> certo tu non puoi ne devi esserle stampella.
> ...


malgrado tutto dispiace anche a me
è una dannata e dovrebbe farsi aiutare


----------



## animalibera (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Si sono invertiti i ruoli.
> Nel senso che io adesso sto abbastanza bene, sto trovando un mio equilibrio, mi piace la casa che ho affittato, mi piace il fatto di avere giornate piene tra lavoro e bambini, mi piace avere la testa impegnata di mille cose  e mille casini, e ricomincio anche a piacermi, a 360 gradi.
> Di contro lei è sempre tesa e stanca, velatamente triste, pervasa di pessimismo sul suo futuro e timorosa del fatto che prima o poi io possa cominciare a trattarla male.
> Più la tratto bene, più mi vede sereno, peggio sta.
> ...



Carissimo sono contenta di leggerti cosi, sapere che stai trovando il tuo equilibrio nuove risorse, nuovo slancio e che stai riscoprendo di piacerti.
Mi sento molto vicino a te perchè la nostra storia è molto affine. Continua cosi. Un forte abbraccio.


----------



## Stark72 (9 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Carissimo sono contenta di leggerti cosi, sapere che stai trovando il tuo equilibrio nuove risorse, nuovo slancio e che stai riscoprendo di piacerti.
> Mi sento molto vicino a te perchè la nostra storia è molto affine. Continua cosi. Un forte abbraccio.


Grazie


----------



## georgemary (9 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Si sono invertiti i ruoli.
> Nel senso che io adesso sto abbastanza bene, sto trovando un mio equilibrio, mi piace la casa che ho affittato, mi piace il fatto di avere giornate piene tra lavoro e bambini, mi piace avere la testa impegnata di mille cose  e mille casini, e ricomincio anche a piacermi, a 360 gradi.
> Di contro lei è sempre tesa e stanca, velatamente triste, pervasa di pessimismo sul suo futuro e timorosa del fatto che prima o poi io possa cominciare a trattarla male.
> Più la tratto bene, più mi vede sereno, peggio sta.
> ...


Ho letto da sempre la tua storia, ma non sono mai intervenuta. Sei un uomo forte, intelligente e pieno di coraggio. Sono contenta di sentirti sereno. Emerge una nascente serenita', mi fa piacere. Ti abbraccio!


----------



## ivanl (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Boh? Non credo, non mi pongo neanche il problema


Non chiedevo per curiosita' fine a se' stessa, era per capire se si era verificato quanto predetto da alcuni utenti, evidentemente esperti, che presagivano la fine della sua relazione ad inizio autunno. E per capire se i suoi stati d'animo attuali erano legati a questo o no
Comunque, hai tutta la mia ammirazione; io non sarei capace, penso, di "farmene una ragione" nel modo in cui hai fatto tu. :up:


----------



## Stark72 (10 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non chiedevo per curiosita' fine a se' stessa, era per capire se si era verificato quanto predetto da alcuni utenti, evidentemente esperti, che presagivano la fine della sua relazione ad inizio autunno. E per capire se i suoi stati d'animo attuali erano legati a questo o no
> Comunque, hai tutta la mia ammirazione; io non sarei capace, penso, di "farmene una ragione" nel modo in cui hai fatto tu. :up:


La mia sensazione è che non ci sia una storia o al più una scarsa frequentazione o forse addirittura nemmeno quella, ma l'umore è del tutto slegato da questa cosa, è uno stato d'animo suo che esiste a prescindere e che traspare quando dice "non saprei dire nemmeno io cosa stia cercando".
Per il resto, me ne sono fatto una ragione perché devo andare avanti e perché mi sono reso conto che in qualche modo sono stato lungamente succube dell'insoddisfazione esistenziale di questa donna che, consapevolmente o inconsapevolmente, ha buttato tutto addosso a me salvo poi accorgersi che non ero propriamente io il suo problema.
Nel momento in cui ti rendi conto che tu stesso vivevi nella quotidiana angoscia di "non essere giusto", "non essere abbastanza", "essere peggiore di tutti gli altri padri, mariti, uomini in genere", il distacco emotivo diventa più veloce.
Queste ultime cose gliele ho dette con grande serenità pochi giorni fa, quando lei ha cominciato ad autofustigarsi come al solito. All'ennesimo "non ero la persona giusta per te", ho risposto "sì, non lo eri sicuramente".
Sarò stato crudele, ma anche lei lo è stata con me.


----------



## Dalida (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La mia sensazione è che non ci sia una storia o al più una scarsa frequentazione o forse addirittura nemmeno quella, ma l'umore è del tutto slegato da questa cosa, è uno stato d'animo suo che esiste a prescindere e che traspare quando dice "non saprei dire nemmeno io cosa stia cercando".
> Per il resto, me ne sono fatto una ragione perché devo andare avanti e perché mi sono reso conto che in qualche modo sono stato lungamente succube dell'insoddisfazione esistenziale di questa donna che, consapevolmente o inconsapevolmente, ha buttato tutto addosso a me salvo poi accorgersi che non ero propriamente io il suo problema.
> Nel momento in cui ti rendi conto che tu stesso vivevi nella quotidiana angoscia di "non essere giusto", "non essere abbastanza", "essere peggiore di tutti gli altri padri, mariti, uomini in genere", il distacco emotivo diventa più veloce.
> Queste ultime cose gliele ho dette con grande serenità pochi giorni fa, quando lei ha cominciato ad autofustigarsi come al solito. All'ennesimo "non ero la persona giusta per te", ho risposto "sì, non lo eri sicuramente".
> Sarò stato crudele, ma anche lei lo è stata con me.


per me non sei stato crudele, anzi, stai provando a spezzare un circolo vizioso in cui lei sembra ristagnare.


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La mia sensazione è che non ci sia una storia o al più una scarsa frequentazione o forse addirittura nemmeno quella, ma l'umore è del tutto slegato da questa cosa, è uno stato d'animo suo che esiste a prescindere e che traspare quando dice "non saprei dire nemmeno io cosa stia cercando".
> *Per il resto, me ne sono fatto una ragione perché devo andare avanti e perché mi sono reso conto che in qualche modo sono stato lungamente succube dell'insoddisfazione esistenziale di questa donna che, consapevolmente o inconsapevolmente, ha buttato tutto addosso a me salvo poi accorgersi che non ero propriamente io il suo problema.
> Nel momento in cui ti rendi conto che tu stesso vivevi nella quotidiana angoscia di "non essere giusto", "non essere abbastanza", "essere peggiore di tutti gli altri padri, mariti, uomini in genere", il distacco emotivo diventa più veloce.*
> *Queste ultime cose gliele ho dette con grande serenità pochi giorni fa, quando lei ha cominciato ad autofustigarsi come al solito. All'ennesimo "non ero la persona giusta per te", ho risposto "sì, non lo eri sicuramente".*
> Sarò stato crudele, ma anche lei lo è stata con me.


:up:


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
Ho riletto alcune pagine iniziali della discussione e ho sorriso nel leggermi tanto distrutto.
Questi 6 mesi non sono da cancellare, fanno parte della mia vita e me li porterò dentro.
E' arrivato il momento di chiuderla questa discussione ma non ho capito come si fa (perché su ste cose sono proprio capra, ma solo su ste cose tecniche eh?).
Mi sento di nuovo me stesso, mi sento di nuovo forte.
Vi ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto che mi avete dato.
Mi ha colpito il fatto che alcune cose dette da alcune utenti si sono effettivamente realizzate.
"Apprezzerai col tempo l'amicizia con lei" (parafrasando il buon H7)
"a settembre prenderà la tranvata e verrà da te per chiedere aiuto" (parafrasando quella matta di Traccia)
Avevate ragione.
Sono contento di essere diventato un pezzettino di questo forum, grazie di avermelo permesso, però adesso sono  **zzi vostri me dovete sopportare in versione easy 
'notte a tutti oppure buongiorno a chi legge di mattina.

P.S: fateme capì come se chiude sto coso


----------



## Nicka (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> P.S: fateme capì come se chiude sto coso


Vai su "Amministrazione", ci clicchi sopra e ti si apre una mascherina, clicchi su "Chiudi discussione"...

Sono contenta di leggerti easy!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mi sono appena accorto che oggi sono 6 mesi esatti da quando è finita.
> Ho riletto alcune pagine iniziali della discussione e ho sorriso nel leggermi tanto distrutto.
> Questi 6 mesi non sono da cancellare, fanno parte della mia vita e me li porterò dentro.
> E' arrivato il momento di chiuderla questa discussione ma non ho capito come si fa (perché su ste cose sono proprio capra, ma solo su ste cose tecniche eh?).
> ...


Tanto ancora no lo hai chiuso, sei ben accento in qualsiasi versione  Comunque quella di settembre o mi è sfuggita o ce lo hai fatto sapere con questo post


----------



## Stark72 (16 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tanto ancora no lo hai chiuso, sei ben accento in qualsiasi versione  *Comunque quella di settembre o mi è sfuggita o ce lo hai fatto sapere con questo post *


Mica è tornata, ma non ci provasse proprio.
Se leggi il post di qualche giorno fa vedrai che lei sta uno straccio e quando può si appoggia a me.
E con questo la discussione chiude.


----------

